# Post a picture of your desktop!



## BoneMonkey (Jul 30, 2007)

Post a pic of your desktop wallpaper ! 

i need a new wallpaper for my desktop cant find a good one


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2007)

Currently using this

I mostly get mine from interfacelift.com. They have a great selection.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2007)

Most of mine are from Pixelgirl presents .... They've got great icons too!

currently using: June by Frank De Graeve


----------



## legendofphil (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm current using this one featuring Kakashi against a stary backdrop.
I'm going to need a smart replacment soon, I am getting a new monitor and I want to run it along side my current monitor, so I will need a dual desktop background, one for 1920x1200 and one for 1280x1024.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 30, 2007)

I use the standard Windows XP Wallpaper named "Windows XP" with the Royale theme (theme used in Windows ME)


----------



## Samutz (Jul 30, 2007)

Same one I had for the last desktop wallpaper thread.

http://www.samutz.com/dumpster/BioDraft.jpg


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 30, 2007)

I have some default vista one.

It looks pretty cool actually.


----------



## Spikey (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm currently using a picture I took on my honeymoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://home.comcast.net/~SpikeyWii/Wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice reminder, I need to sort mine out. Got bored of it last week, didn't have time to search for one then so reverted back to the one I was using in April last year. It's so old the thread's gone to the archive!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 1, 2007)

currently using this one, just changed it..  but im changing it soon again -___-

Here

dont know why its so small -__- DARN YOU PHOTOBUCKET!! lol


----------



## simpson17 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm using a transformers one, havent bothered to change back to a dif one -
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3558/transformers3pb0.jpg


----------



## qusai (Aug 1, 2007)

using an assassins creed wallpaper from IGN.

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/4792/as...edb19202xn0.jpg


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 1, 2007)

I get all of mine from deviantart.com 
I have two monitors, so this is my current desktop
http://fc04.deviantart.com/images3/i/2005/...r_by_hameed.jpg
It looks sooo awesome in Vista


----------



## acidrain (Aug 1, 2007)

I've got this one for more than a year. It's simple and there is no image behind all the icons I have on my desktop.

here


----------



## DN_Kira (Aug 1, 2007)

Im using this one http://www.samutz.com/dumpster/wonderful_world/wallpaper.png


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 1, 2007)

I got this from http://interfacelift.com/ Choose the correct size. I have 1440 x 900


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 1, 2007)

probably will be my desktop for the next couple of years, 'wish I made it..
if you want it


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 1, 2007)

I use this as my wallpaper:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/5855713/

The author has done loads of fantastic landscapes.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Aug 2, 2007)

I use this Leopard like one from Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW this is on my mac if it was on my windows pc someone would kill me o_o


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2007)

Booya


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 2, 2007)

This one

- Sam


----------



## Caoimhin (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's my actual desktop:
http://caoimhin.net/upload/upload/1186062378.png
And I just love it


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 2, 2007)

My mom took my laptop for some reason she wont say so.........here is my wallpaper(made my self)

MY Wallpaper


----------



## bobrules (Aug 2, 2007)

Try bliss wallpapers they look good. I also like firefox wallpapers, they look good as well.


----------



## kwerdenker (Aug 3, 2007)

this is my current desktop

the wallpaper is from deviantart

...but because i can't decide which one i like more, i use a program to alternate between that one, this one and this one.
it's nice not knowing what you are about to see after the login


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 3, 2007)

SHIYA B0i

SHWING! THATS WHAT she [email protected]!!!!!!!><

interface lift


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 3, 2007)

This is my pic for a non wide-screen monitor
http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/127..._freelancah.jpg


----------



## ZzzZilla (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's mine, pre-Operation: DesktopPurge.

http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i235/ZzzZilla/Desktop.jpg


----------



## Dogma (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's mine now... Elisha Cuthbert is so hot


----------



## nevon (Aug 14, 2007)

My desktop

Figured I'd introduce myself by showing off my cool desktop


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(nevon @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> My desktop
> 
> Figured I'd introduce myself by showing off my cool desktop


I miss using ubuntu.....sadly i have ati gfx card so i cant play WoW on Linux.........must stay on windows for now.


----------



## TaMs (Aug 14, 2007)

My desktop


----------



## nevon (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nevon @ Aug 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My desktop
> ...


I'm dual booting, although I only use my windows installation for formatting text, playing maplestory and web developing (yes, installing Ruby on Rails is a bitch in Ubuntu)


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's mine.

My desktop


----------



## JPH (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Little (Aug 18, 2007)

Fudge knows what background I have.... all my desktops are full of icons!


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 19, 2007)

vista auro makes me ejaculate


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> My desktop



Where'd you get the AWESOME background?


----------



## RefiX (Aug 19, 2007)

My Desktop :


----------



## tenchan4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's mines. Check out the rest of his page for more cool ones.


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 19, 2007)

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aslplsua5.jpg

I think its time for a new one.


----------



## TaMs (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TaMs @ Aug 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My desktop
> ...


Found it somewhere.
http://image.bayimg.com/aafboaabo.jpg
i uploaded it to bayimg so u can get it if you want : )


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TaMs @ Aug 14 2007 said:
> ...



THANKS! I've been looking for a new background for about a week now, and I think I just found it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## clivefrog (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Upperleft (Aug 19, 2007)

i'm a huge rockman fan 
so i'm using *this* one

i think it's the best for a fan


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## mccord (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Shinji (Aug 26, 2007)

Ive got one for those who want a dual monitor background, its from the apod section of nasa
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/0705/death...sky_nps_big.jpg
4000x1290, that big enough for ya =P
That is soon to be my desktop wallpaper

My laptop wallpaper is...
http://customize.org/wallpapers/7121

And my desktop wallpaper currently is...
http://customize.org/wallpapers/38763


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2007)

http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/1164/dasktapav6.jpg

yay 4 2nd monitor is a tv


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 28, 2007)

I like this one
[img=http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1918/wallpaper7gm1.th.jpg]


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Currently using this
> 
> I mostly get mine from interfacelift.com. They have a great selection.



I use Interfacelift lots and lots also, mainly because they have Mac wallpapers (Widescreen resolution).

I'm currently using http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=169634


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 28, 2007)

On my Macbook i have this one (1280x800):





If you want it just click on the thumbnail for the deviantart page with the full size image.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 4, 2007)

YES!!!

My computer is complete!!
http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/3243/compcompletexk2.png


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 4, 2007)

Me got a new one!

http://www.wormsopenwarfare2.com/imagegrab...pg&w=1440&h=900


----------



## ediblebird (Sep 4, 2007)

My desktop is an edit of abbey road album


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs18/i/2007/136...by_vhm_alex.jpg


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ediblebird @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> My desktop is an edit of abbey road album



That is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PAUL IS DEAD!!


I've been using this one for God knows how long, I can't get over it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the style of the artist.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 4, 2007)

*Sonic Channelhttp://www.sonic.sega.jp*http://www.sonic.sega.jp's monthly calender wallpaper. I'm such a sucker for anything Sonic-related...


----------



## dg10050 (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mccord @ Aug 26 2007 said:


>


Your Conky is showing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I believe that's a bit of Fluxbox I see as well. Is that correct?


----------



## Julee (Sep 4, 2007)

I've had this wallpaper forever and I have no idea where I got it from. obviously its for two monitors. Actually I cropped it and the one on the left is on my cellphone.


----------



## visslik (Sep 4, 2007)

I use the default blue background from Windows 2000/Windows XP.  I never see my desktop due to so many windows being open at one time, so it's pointless for me to consume system resources loading an image behind everything.


----------



## Seven (Sep 5, 2007)

http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/9901/p3wallvr3.png

Not Vista ~


----------



## gamez2003 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had this one for awile. GOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mainly going for black as when its night its easier on the eyes


----------



## hanman (Sep 7, 2007)

THIS is a picture i took from atop Stone Mountain this past weekend.


----------



## 50 Ways To Get F (Oct 10, 2007)

You guys got any good DS desktop icons you're willing to share? T.I.A.


----------



## humanx (Oct 10, 2007)

here's my work desktop... it helps to have little reminders of why i have to have a job other than to have a place to sleep and something to eat.  had to remove some info so i don't get busted!


----------



## Urza (Oct 10, 2007)

Scaled down from 1680x1050 and without the second screen.


----------



## tetsuya (Oct 10, 2007)

I really need to clean my desktop up


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 10, 2007)

Good to see some Linux users.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm using a wallpaper changer from nintendo with a load of cool game wallpapers. Each time my computer boots i've got a different wallpaper.
I'd also added some wallpaper out of this topic which i liked. This is the wallpaper which is always on my laptop and which i like the most:




Here is my wallpaper pack( If you don't thrust me, well then just don't dl.)they are all high quality, You can find a backgroundchanger yourself just google for it, I'm sure there are free ones out there. So here is my wallpaper pack from which i uploaded on rapidshare: http://rapidshare.com/files/62341858/Wallpapers.rar.html

I you downloaded it please say what you think of it.

Bruin


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 14, 2007)

Jesus christ, who the hell wants dante to be that detailed as a wallpaper......i can see his pores......

anyway


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 14, 2007)

Bruinbaard, how did you get that bar with all the icons? D:


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 14, 2007)

Todo means everything in Spanish


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

"Hero"

Isn't that from the Spiderman soundtrack?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh, and:

Right click on start bar>properties>notification area>Hide inactive icons>customize>HIDE SOME OF THOSE!


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> "Hero"
> 
> Isn't that from the Spiderman soundtrack?
> 
> ...


What do I have that I shouldn't show?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

You don't need the ATI CC showing all the time, the track pad, windows update, that antivirus (norton?) and I don't know what most of the rest are

They take up a lot of space


----------



## lagman (Oct 14, 2007)

So, I've changed my Mariachi guy to something a little more classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## TaMs (Oct 14, 2007)

Another round.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## xflash (Oct 14, 2007)

excuse the mess in the tool bar or whatever it's called then again it's non of you're buisness


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 14, 2007)

Bangel Tigers FTW


----------



## flai (Oct 14, 2007)

Scaled down alot for here.


----------



## Urza (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Scaled down alot for here.
> 
> One of the very few half-decent desktops in this thread.
> 
> QUOTEBruinbaard, how did you get that bar with all the icons? D:


http://rocketdock.com/


----------



## flai (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/9312/gbatempjk0.png
> ...



Why thank you, it would normally look alot more like yours but I was in the mood for a change.

If you want some more decent desktops then go here -

http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=45733


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Bruinbaard, how did you get that bar with all the icons? D:



I got vista inspirat installed, it's included in that. And it's very close to vista i LOVE it. And I always found Dante a cool character with his long jacket and white hair. 

Vista inspirat can be downloaded here : http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm
If you got brains you can make some shortcuts on that bar and dl some nice icons


----------



## Urza (Oct 15, 2007)

Launchy really beats the shit out of any of the dock launchers. Its basically Quicksilver for Windows. Try it for a few days and it will have a huge impact on the way you use your PC.

http://launchy.net/


----------



## flai (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm, might try that, but I like to use the keyboard as little as possible, its all about the looks for me


----------



## dg10050 (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Oct 9 2007 said:


>


What method do you use to run a terminal in the root window? I've seen it done before in screenshots, but I've never really known of a good way to do it. :\


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What method do you use to run a terminal in the root window? I've seen it done before in screenshots, but I've never really known of a good way to do it. :\



Its a feature thats built into the xfce/gnome terminal, you can enable/disable the menubar and window borders through the menu and enable transparency. Automate it by adding this to your autostart list: terminal -e programname --hide-menubar --hide-borders --transparent

There are tons more options like its geometry and positioning so RTFM http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/1/...e-terminal.html


----------



## azn_225 (Oct 15, 2007)

pretty  nice BG there flai


----------



## dg10050 (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Azimuth @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> ...


Actually, I've heard of that. I just kinda assumed there may be a better way or something. Eh, IDK. :\


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Actually, I've heard of that. I just kinda assumed there may be a better way or something. Eh, IDK. :\



yup its as retarded as it sounds but it achieves the desired effect so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here's my conky config if anyone's interested.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 15, 2007)

muh desktop
LINKY

love the advise from this thread!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Scaled down alot for here.



OS X, Yes?


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 15, 2007)

Rocket Dock is really good, you should get it if you dont have it

edit: Flai, your background is cool


----------



## flai (Oct 15, 2007)

To everyone, no, it is not OS X, it's Windows, and for all wanting the wallpaper, go here -

http://xiaobeike-alexshell.deviantart.com/...undown-60993218


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 15, 2007)

what theme are you using flai?

and what res is your monitor, it looks pretty big


----------



## flai (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> what theme are you using flai?
> 
> and what res is your monitor, it looks pretty big



Its 1440x900 but I am getting a 1680x1050 22" in a while. The theme is Royale Vista II - http://dobee.deviantart.com/art/Royale-Vis...-Final-55318441


----------



## Urza (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> Its 1440x900 but I am getting a 1680x1050 22" in a while.


22" LCDs are all TN-film displays, which have the lowest quality picture out of the three display types.

I'd recommend the 20" Acer AL2051W (AMVA display),  or step it up and get the 24" Dell 2407WFP-HC (PVA display).


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 15, 2007)

22" LCDs are fine, the Samsung 226CW in particular. The 24" inchers cost twice as much, and I doubt he is a videophile having a 1140x900 for this long


----------



## flai (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its 1440x900 but I am getting a 1680x1050 22" in a while.
> ...



I was planning on getting a Samsung Syncmaster 226BW, as I have a Syncmaster 940BW at the moment. 

http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/pl/25-867205/...-Compare-Prices

But I suppose it wouldn't hurt spending the extra little bit of money on a massive monitor, suppose that Mac Mini will just have to wait a while...

EDIT - The Acer's not an option, I hate glossy screens.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Happen to miss my post thar?

Anyway, the best 24" monitors are:
Dell 2470WFP-HC ~$660
BenQ FP241W ~ $750
Samsung 244T ~ ???


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 15, 2007)

Posted in this topic twice w/o even showing off my Desktop...how lame. 

Anywho!







(FF FTW)


----------



## flai (Oct 15, 2007)

http://puner.deviantart.com/art/My-Set-Up-60957138

Any idea what stuff is in this setup?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is my current super-high-performance Vista desktop.


----------



## Scorpei (Oct 15, 2007)

@flai:

I've had 3 226BW's at home and all three were dodgy. The first two were fine colour wise (really quite okay panels which were quite nice but they had dead pixels) however the third was simply hell in backlight bleed. Samsung was screwing around with the panels in the 226BW which was causing major problems. Instead of using only one panel (manufacturer) namely Samsung they replaced the panels by those made by CMO/CPT or AU optronics (though the latter was nearly never in there with more recently made units).

Thinking about getting a 226CW now as they seem to be SamSung only panels right now and look quite good.

More info on different panels btw;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD


----------



## flai (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, so I might go for that Acer, I don't have anywhere near enough money for a 24" Dell.

Which Acer is this? 

http://puner.deviantart.com/art/My-Set-Up-60957138


----------



## Scorpei (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure. But as for the Samsung 22BW it's not that I didn't like the panels (well, the first two I liked aside from the dead pixels) but just that samsung did the whole panel manufacturer mess. I mean putting 4 different panels in the same product without telling users over a period of less then half a year each panel of crapier quality then the one before it :s. Even worse when people started returning their units because of the whole panel thing Samsung removed the option to see panel info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to shut people up. I mean really  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Scorpei (Oct 15, 2007)

Haha Wii_DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As for something on topic, the TS wanted the pic of my background right? Well as I was recently working with the 226BW (sigh) I made two in 1680x1050 size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (based on screenshots of X3):

http://meuk.scorpei.com/background_x3_scorpei_2.jpg
http://meuk.scorpei.com/background_x3_scorpei.jpg


----------



## flai (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## dg10050 (Oct 16, 2007)

flai: What do you use as the media player on your desktop?


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 16, 2007)

Haven't changed much. Just on a 22'' LCD monitor now and the two icons have some more transparency so they blend into the wallpaper a bit more. Now for a "thumbnail". Overkill-style.





The wallpaper is just something I whipped up in photoshop quickly as I'd rather not waste time looking for something "just right". I'm not one to normally promote windows on a desktop but I felt the wallpaper needed at least something on it that stood out. I came across that vlc skin there only a few days after setting this theme up and I was pretty surprised just how well it fit in with the theme. So much that I'm curious if the current theme I'm using either inspired that vlc skin, or was inspired by the vlc skin. To finish things up, a dash of LClock to have a refreshingly different clock. Now enough chit-chat about this screenshot, let's move into off-topic territory.

I will be taking a look at Launchy right now, or at least I would if sourceforge wasn't doing maintenance. I've known about programs like this but limited ram has made me a little reluctant to bother with them. Although after a little upgrade to make The Orange Box play a little more "prettiful", it's very appealing to me now as I constantly find myself hitting alt+f2 to try to launch apps once I get back to Windows after a bit of time messing around with linux (which I'm still fairly green with).


----------



## Urza (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> flai: What do you use as the media player on your desktop?


http://www.closetosoftware.com/?s=cdartdisplay


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > flai: What do you use as the media player on your desktop?
> ...



*nix users

gnome: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/45+...s?content=67772
kde: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/45+Am...s?content=56962


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 16, 2007)

time for an update after taking these suggestions

http://s2.supload.com/free/zupdate.jpg/view/

installing cdartdisplay next

also a new wallpaper is needed, something to do with kanon since thats my addiction atm


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a follow-up. Launchy is installed with the Milky skin applied. I have fallen in love with it instantaniously. The keyboard is and will always be faster than a mouse.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> time for an update after taking these suggestions
> 
> http://s2.supload.com/free/zupdate.jpg/view/
> 
> ...


moar wallpaperz related to lovely site, or sauce pwetty plz?


----------



## Urza (Oct 16, 2007)

I also recommend fb2k as the music player of choice. Being customizable in almost every way possible allows it to look pretty damn good.






http://www.foobar2000.org/


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 16, 2007)

update: prettier!


----------



## Urza (Oct 16, 2007)

Ditch the desktop icons. Add what you really need to the dock, or just get Launchy.


----------



## tjas (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> time for an update after taking these suggestions
> 
> http://s2.supload.com/free/zupdate.jpg/view/
> 
> ...


I really don't like vista... I think is one big apple osx ripoff...


----------



## flai (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > flai: What do you use as the media player on your desktop?
> ...



No I don't, I use Avedesk+AveTunes.

And Urza, if thats Foobar2k you are using, could you give me the link please?


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > time for an update after taking these suggestions
> ...


Just because it seems like an OSX ripoff? But there are so many more reasons to dislike Vista!


----------



## Urza (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> And Urza, if thats Foobar2k you are using, could you give me the link please?


I'm using a modified version of one of the older FofR configs, but you can find alot of gorgeous premade ones here.

http://www.fooblog2000.com/category/config


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Oct 15 2007, 11:04 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean my Haruhi 4chan wallpaper, i got it off deviantart, removed all the icons and taskbar, then added filler to make the image fill up to 1440x900, if you want it will send it to you

http://s2.supload.com/free/pirozhki.jpg/view/

this is my new wallpaper

i just finished watching kanon and the final episode makes it worth watching the whole series


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rules uno y dos, and si, I would appreciate it if you could send it my way so I may have a gander.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 17, 2007)

Rules 1 and 2 are about a particular section on 4chan, not 4chan itself.

here is http://s2.supload.com/free/wallpaper-20071...15848.jpg/view/


----------



## dg10050 (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> ...


Heh, I kinda understood that whatever he uses would be Windows-only. Plus I try to use mpd on linux. Anyway, here's my current desktop (I also use Compiz Fusion, though you can't exactly see that.):


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> ...


I totally forgot a new Ubuntu came out today.

*installs*


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Rules 1 and 2 are about a particular section on 4chan, not 4chan itself.
> 
> here is http://s2.supload.com/free/wallpaper-20071...15848.jpg/view/


Ah sorry, I'm still a newfag, lulz

And teh link is borked.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 18, 2007)

beautiful picture of a nuke going off. yeah it's a real picture


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Heh, I kinda understood that whatever he uses would be Windows-only. Plus I try to use mpd on linux. Anyway, here's my current desktop (I also use Compiz Fusion, though you can't exactly see that.):



I finally figured out how to theme the xfce panel and switched over to mrxvt(256 colours + anti-aliased fonts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonicboom2 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## dg10050 (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> I finally figured out how to theme the xfce panel and switched over to mrxvt(256 colours + anti-aliased fonts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you using Beryl instead of Compiz?

Btw, does anyone know of a nice handwriting-like font? Something stylistic, but readable for use as a system font.


----------



## blueskies (Oct 18, 2007)

@Azimuth & dg10050: what is the name of that system stats program running along the top of your screen?

Here is my boring desktop as of now.  Just upgraded to Gutsy, had to do a complete reinstall _again_, so not much customized yet.


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Oct 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally figured out how to theme the xfce panel and switched over to mrxvt(256 colours + anti-aliased fonts
> ...



Compiz is really unstable on my pc, beryl also has  a more polished configuration editor and just feels faster. I'm glad they finally decided to merge since both of them have almost identical features.

I don't know about handwriting fonts but these are my favorite terminal fonts: lucida typewriter, inconsolata, monospace
System font: bitstream vera sans.

@blueskies, its called conky. The default looks terrible so grab the config I posted a page back.


----------



## flai (Oct 21, 2007)

^^Click for devart


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> ^^Click for devart


Can you upload the wallpaper and theme from the time you had the girl with green headphones?


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 21, 2007)

Download


----------



## Maktub (Oct 21, 2007)

My Desktop
Picture's taken by me


----------



## flai (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^Click for devart
> ...



Wall -

http://tpgphotography.deviantart.com/art/P...lpaper-56824155

Theme - 

http://hsn.deviantart.com/art/Clearlooks-0-6-Black-31325014


----------



## Movi (Oct 21, 2007)

Just Leopard, nothing special really.

Oh yes, and i use cocoDS as you can see


----------



## Maktub (Oct 21, 2007)

Love cubin''s one. That's gonna make a good e-present for a friend of mine.


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

I just reformatted and my laptop just has a black background and classic theme.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 21, 2007)

kingdom hearts


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 23, 2007)

Here be my desktop.

Here be the wallpaper.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 23, 2007)

linky
and why the crap does it resize a 1280x1024 to teeny tiny!?!?!?!? FU imageshak!!


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> linky
> and why the crap does it resize a 1280x1024 to teeny tiny!?!?!?!? FU imageshak!!



It's probably over 1.5MB. They shrink it down what that happens. Resave it as .jpg and/or mess with compression.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 23, 2007)

3.7...


----------



## nileyg (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, the general layout is stolen from Flai...
What's your point?


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 23, 2007)

whats that thing in the right corner?


----------



## nileyg (Oct 23, 2007)

Cd Art Display
Hiratai posted it a few pages back


----------



## KDH (Oct 23, 2007)

Wallpaper on my Desktop PC:





On my Laptop:






I like the Dropdown terminal over windowed or embedded because it gives instant access no matter what I'm doing or how many windows are open.

Both wallpapers and the icon set are from KDE-Look.org, I made the Transparent kicker bg because I was tired of the default method of solid transparency.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 23, 2007)

CR is my favorite site XD


----------



## dg10050 (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Yeah, the general layout is stolen from Flai...
> What's your point?


Wow, that's a really cool wallpaper. Where'd you get it?


----------



## nileyg (Oct 24, 2007)

From deviant art
Here


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## gigermunit (Oct 27, 2007)

i was looking for a new wallpaper and i found this, im currently looking for a new windows theme.....


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> i was looking for a new wallpaper and i found this, im currently looking for a new windows theme.....



Watch this spoon! It's our special weapon which has never been used before! It's so dangerous that our enemy will explode when they only look at it!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 24 2007 said:


>



What OS is that?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 28, 2007)

That is Windows XP most likely. Half-Life 2 rules out Mac of Linux, and the "Safely Remove Hardware" icon is from XP, not Vista.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Oct 28, 2007)

Has Dedede now, but I can't be bothered re-uploading.


----------



## RefiX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Heh, I kinda understood that whatever he uses would be Windows-only. Plus I try to use mpd on linux. Anyway, here's my current desktop (I also use Compiz Fusion, though you can't exactly see that.):



Nice desktop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you tell me which soft/wallpaper/theme did you use ?

Here's mine :


----------



## H8TR (Oct 28, 2007)

Pretty Simple. Not really trying to do much as my 10.5 Leopard disk is to arrive tomorow.


----------



## dg10050 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RefiX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dg10050 @ Oct 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, I kinda understood that whatever he uses would be Windows-only. Plus I try to use mpd on linux. Anyway, here's my current desktop (I also use Compiz Fusion, though you can't exactly see that.):
> ...


Wallpaper - http://picasaweb.google.com/uel.jogger.pl/...598355092063938
Emerald Theme - http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sim...e?content=62864
GTK Theme - http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mur...x?content=54250
.conkyrc - http://wklej.org/id/24e065823a
Icons - Monocrome (Installed by default with GNOME)


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you have cedega?


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes i got the new a7x album before it came out


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Yes i got the new a7x album before it came out


I agree - torrents are valuable.


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i got the new a7x album before it came out
> ...


i got it from my favorite leaked albums source.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 29, 2007)

My new desktop:


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> My new desktop:


That's a really bad Mac rip-off. Use Flyakite.

http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/misc/flyakite_osx.html


----------



## flai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My new desktop:
> ...



That probably is Flyakite, anything that auto-installs generally looks bad. If you want a good OS X emu, put the hours in.


----------



## dg10050 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Do you have cedega?


Actually, I use Wine. It works great with Half-Life 2 based games.


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 30, 2007)

does anyone know how to make xp taskbar skinner without installing anything?


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

Man, I am in LOVE with that MacOS look that everyone has! Does that Flyakite program do that? I want a program that will make my WindowsXP look like that! D: 

PS: I'll post my desktop tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## flai (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## gigermunit (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


>


I want to know how you go all that


----------



## corbs132 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


the pink palace is no more, so what else are you talking about?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 3, 2007)

Careful on providing links... remember the forum rules, k?

oh and HEY CORBS!


----------



## flai (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know how you go all that



Apps - 

ObjectDock Plus
AveDesk+AveTunes
iTunes 

Visual Style - 
Clearlooks Black Mod by Me

Icons - 
Mostly by Susumu Yoshida, some mods by me.

Wall -

http://enkera-2005.deviantart.com/art/Stronger-62182447


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a really nice background, flai. Can you explain what some of your programs do?


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Man, I am in LOVE with that MacOS look that everyone has! Does that Flyakite program do that? I want a program that will make my WindowsXP look like that! D:
> 
> PS: I'll post my desktop tomorrow when I get home.





I use yahoo widgets, rocket dock, windows blinds, flyakite 3.5 (there is only 3.0 on the flyakite site) and varios apps to change bootscreens and such


----------



## Ricoboy (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm using this one at the moment:






ofcourse, self made


----------



## flai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> That's a really nice background, flai. Can you explain what some of your programs do?



Avedesk is basically a free Yahoo widget engine alternative and AveTunes is just a skinnable iTunes desklet.
ObjectDock Plus is a shareware program which offers a flexable dock.

Visual Style is just a skin and a free alternative to Windowblinds which while it is a good program, can be a royal pain in the arse sometimes.


----------



## ZeminkoX (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine at the moment. I usually change my wallpaper every week or so with a new game.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 4, 2007)

This is my desktop Objectdock Plus with SysStats 2.5.11(clocks at top) and Winamp with DFX.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 4, 2007)

Depends what OS I'm On


----------



## flai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I am in LOVE with that MacOS look that everyone has! Does that Flyakite program do that? I want a program that will make my WindowsXP look like that! D:
> ...



NEVER use Flyakite. Worst AiO ever. If you really want to emulate OS X, then spend the time on Aqua-Soft looking at other people's setups and emulating from there. If you want a disgusting looking desktop, use Flyakite.


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 4, 2007)

My whole desktop: http://www.maj.com/gallery/Metruman/Screen.../screenshot.jpg (You know, since it is 2560 by 1024, don't want to have it displayed. :v ) 

The image I use is here: http://www.maj.com/gallery/Metruman/Other/...ls_030005_1.jpg


----------



## flai (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 4, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

Uhh...really? I saw some youtube videos on Flyakite and the desktops look fine, really. What other program do you suggest? (Easy to use, please...)

Btw, very nice background, flai. I might "borrow" it :>


----------



## flai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Uhh...really? I saw some youtube videos on Flyakite and the desktops look fine, really. What other program do you suggest? (Easy to use, please...)
> 
> Btw, very nice background, flai. I might "borrow" it :>



I suggest taking some time on deviantArt looking through the Windowblinds themes and Visual Styles. I don't really emulate OS X as I have a Mac anyway I just try to make my desktop more functional and attractive. Flyakite is ok when you haven't seen much of the customization community. 

Just take a look at this -

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs17/f/2007/136...evilmnky204.jpg

That in my opinion is the best OS X emulation you can get and with a little time and some effort put in, you can kick Flyakite's arse. I suggest using Objectbar, Windowblinds, RKLauncher, AveDesk, AveTunes, Miranda IM, Styler Toolbar, iTunes+Multi-Plugin (only if you don't have a new iPod which requires 7.4). Also go and join Hollywoodgui.com. Exclusive icons and themes, loads of mods and NFR stuff you won't find anywhere else. 

Thats all my secrets for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And check out evilmnky's gallery here, some of the best emulation out there -

evilmnky204.deviantart.com


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, that looks REALLY good. I wish my desktop looked like that. :\ However, there's so many programs I have to download and things to do, I'd need like a sort of step-by-step on how to do it, and an explanation of what each program does. 

If anyone has any tutorial like that, please either post it here or PM me, I want my desktop to be all prettyfied. :3 -tries to find tuts on google >__>-


----------



## flai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Wow, that looks REALLY good. I wish my desktop looked like that. :\ However, there's so many programs I have to download and things to do, I'd need like a sort of step-by-step on how to do it, and an explanation of what each program does.
> 
> If anyone has any tutorial like that, please either post it here or PM me, I want my desktop to be all prettyfied. :3 -tries to find tuts on google >__>-



Ok, I'll fill you in a bit. 

Objectbar - A shareware program for making your Windows taskbar look like an OS X one. 

ObjectBar Skins -

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization...r=9&alltime=yes

Windowblinds - A shareware program which provides more options that simple visual styles. More buggy IMO, but great for OS X emulation. 

Windowblinds Skins - 

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization...r=9&alltime=yes

RKLauncher - A dock for Windows. Pretty self-explanatory. Free too.

AveDesk/AveTunes - Yahoo! Widget engine alternative. Popular among the customization community, essential in desktop customization of any kind. AveTunes is simply a skinnable iTunes widget for AveDesk.

AveTunes Skins - 

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization...r=9&alltime=yes

Miranda IM - I personally cannot stand Miranda IM but everyone else seems to love it so there you go. Have fun spending a million hours trying to get it working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Miranda IM Skins - http://browse.deviantart.com/customization...r=9&alltime=yes

Styler Toolbar - Essential also, makes your toolbar look ALOT nicer and there are plenty of OS X skins out there. Incredibly easy to use. Loads of other options included besides toolbar skinning. 

Styler Toolbar skins - 

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization...r=9&alltime=yes

iTunes Multi Plugin - Plugin which makes iTunes 7 skinnable. Only iTunes 7, not 7.1 upwards. Most likely that the developer quit, only bother with it if you don't have a new iPod or Apple TV, iPhone etc. 

iTunes Multi Plugin skins - 

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization...r=9&alltime=yes

Join aqua-soft.org and hollywoodgui.com too. They are both musts for inspiration and exclusive walls, themes, icons etc.

And shiro for the love of all that is holy put Cleartype on!


----------



## War (Nov 5, 2007)

This is my desktop.






Didn't wanna make it TOO big and stretch the page.

Okay flai, I'm home, and I'm gonna start customizing my desktop...however, I've come to find out that most of those programs you're recommending me are programs that I have to buy :\ Are the free versions just as good as the full ones? Also, when the free trial runs out, will my desktop go back to normal or something?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## rhyguy (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> This is my desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, for windowsblinds, i think there is a shareware version that should work for mac skins


----------



## flai (Nov 5, 2007)

You do have to buy them I am afraid


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 5, 2007)

flai...wallpaper...now


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> My desktop.




shiro is that windows xp vista ??? how did you do that


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My desktop.
> ...


It's XP. Look at the font of the Recycle Bin.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

but how does he get that tool bar down there


----------



## moozxy (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My desktop.
> ...



Vista bricopack
http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

ahhhhh thank you !


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 5, 2007)

anyone know of a good theme I can use for windows 2000 pro?


----------



## Costello (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## Hiratai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> anyone know of a good theme I can use for windows 2000 pro?


...


----------



## Shinji (Nov 5, 2007)

My laptop, nothing super de duper, but I like it.  Desktop is....at home and I'm at school


----------



## amptor (Nov 5, 2007)

that object bar is cool.. only thing I would want from a mac, otherwise it's just kde/gnome to me


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


>


I want that mod...now.


----------



## shootme (Nov 5, 2007)

not much, but just innstaled windows.
on my laptop on the other hand, I have a more custom look and about 20 wallpapers that changes randomly every 2 hours. maybe i'll post a pic later.


----------



## flai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I want that mod...now.



Which cause there's alot?

If you mean the wall here - 

http://enkera-2005.deviantart.com/art/Stronger-62182447

^^Its cool as.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(flai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


The clearlooks visual style one. I like the area 04 circle thing.


----------



## flai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> ...



Check your PM box


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 5, 2007)

This is secks. Where'd you get that old wallpaper you had with the guy in the center.


----------



## flai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> This is secks. Where'd you get that old wallpaper you had with the guy in the center.



Which?

This one? -

http://j3concepts.deviantart.com/art/earth...-detox-44801938


----------



## DarkMind (Nov 5, 2007)

mostly i have pics of places i go. Here is where i went 3 days ago :


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tweaked my desktop love it now looks awesome.  
Objectdock Plus with SysStats 2.5.11(clocks at top) and Winamp with DFX.


----------



## Urza (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Tweaked my desktop love it now looks awesome.Â
> Objectdock Plus with SysStats 2.5.11(clocks at top) and Winamp with DFX.


Looks pretty bloated.


----------



## Westside (Nov 6, 2007)

ARRRR!  Me desktop! (Got some interesting folders recently  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## War (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh my! I thought I had deleted all traces of those... -DUN DUN DUUUUN-


----------



## Osaka (Nov 7, 2007)

Kinda scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think at least


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 7, 2007)

Whoa, its HugeCock!

but really, i wonder what happened to that guy...


----------



## flai (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## shootme (Nov 10, 2007)

Finally bothered to take back my old type of desktop.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 10, 2007)

pretty basic i know...


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 11, 2007)

get a dock if your going to have that little icons on your desktop


----------



## test84 (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> ARRRR!Â Me desktop! (Got some interesting folders recentlyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try flipping your background, so you can "see" tidus on right, intead of watching some blue on empty viewable right part, and burying tidus under.
i have this bg for my ppc too.

EDIT:
it was nice to see some good ol' pc games there too.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Oh my! I thought I had deleted all traces of those... -DUN DUN DUUUUN-




War


----------



## gEist (Nov 11, 2007)

;>


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

~Nero


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 5 2007 said:


>



i actually have the same wallpaper


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> ARRRR!Â Me desktop! (Got some interesting folders recentlyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


porn and jew jokes ftw


any way,
heres my newly upgraded desktop...



soak it in... soak it all in.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 12, 2007)

il luuurve my wallpaper, makes me feel edgy


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


>


just the right amount of piracy.
yum.


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> just the right amount of piracy.
> yum.








 You should see the inside of the "My Documents" folder.

Pirate's heaven.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 12, 2007)

that screenshot is making me miss vista
i think im gonna d/l it again and try it out some more


----------



## nileyg (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(gEist @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> ;>


What is that dock?


----------



## gEist (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gEist @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ;>
> ...



RKLauncher


----------



## nileyg (Nov 12, 2007)

k thx
Edit: does that 4-letter theme thing come with it?


----------



## gEist (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> k thx
> Edit: does that 4-letter theme thing come with it?



nope, some ive got from deviantart and some i made myself.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd show my wallpaper but the feds raided my house so all i got right now to surf the web is my wii


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(gEist @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> ;>



Give me name of babe and link to the wallpaper


----------



## gEist (Nov 12, 2007)

http://n-gang-a.deviantart.com/art/Alicia-Machado-64950571


----------



## Rulza (Nov 12, 2007)

Like my Mac theme


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(gEist @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> http://n-gang-a.deviantart.com/art/Alicia-Machado-64950571



weiii thankyou!


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gEist @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://n-gang-a.deviantart.com/art/Alicia-Machado-64950571
> ...


Is it me or does it look like she's orgasming?


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## iffy525 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(gEist @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> ;>


is that the satin2 visual style from deviantart? if so how did you get it to work? i have it but i cannot figure out how to do it. the taskbar won't go transparent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heres a screenshot: http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/7044/capturejc0.jpg


----------



## nileyg (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 10 2007 said:


>


What did you use to minimize windows to the corner like that?


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 13, 2007)

Windows XP + Zune Theme + Contra 4 =


----------



## bluebright (Nov 13, 2007)

Sickboy...and to everyone else, stop using that firefox rocketdock icon. IT LOOKS LIKE A FERRET, NOT A FOX. 

I needed to get that off my chest...sexy chest...


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Windows XP + Zune Theme + Contra 4 =
> http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o97/VVo...ktop_VVoltz.jpg



Holy haberdashery, VVoltz! how did you get your startbar to be black? tell please :'(  
and how do i make the startbar skinner? anyone?


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Windows XP + Zune Theme + Contra 4 =
> ...



Glad you ask kid. It is actually the 3rd official XP Theme from Microsoft. It's called Zune.
Search for it at Zune.com.

If you can't find it, because it got deleted, let me know.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 13, 2007)

okay i got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cooooool
anyone know how to change the task bar only?


----------



## nileyg (Nov 15, 2007)

cuz Flai & gEist are fucking amazing


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

is that gba temp in the bottom left corner?

is that something with avedesk?


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 15, 2007)

A few I like to use:


----------



## nileyg (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> is that gba temp in the bottom left corner?
> 
> is that something with avedesk?


Nope, it's miniMIZE
Thank Flai


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> cuz Flai & gEist are fucking amazing







is that windows xp?


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 15, 2007)

It has the XP volume icon, and I don't think there is a mac/linux version of NOD32, so, yes.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

edit: i got it... dam i need to read more


----------



## nileyg (Nov 15, 2007)

It's the Lakrits Visual Style


----------



## simoonsoon (Nov 15, 2007)

hey i c a lot of ppl wif windows but looks like mac os.. i think that pretty coo how do u get it done?
well ive seen a bunch of methods so far wondering which one is most best..
so far objectbar and flyakite look good..


----------



## nileyg (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(simoonsoon @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> hey i c a lot of ppl wif windows but looks like mac os.. i think that pretty coo how do u get it done?
> well ive seen a bunch of methods so far wondering which one is most best..
> so far objectbar and flyakite look good..


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(simoonsoon @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hey i c a lot of ppl wif windows but looks like mac os.. i think that pretty coo how do u get it done?
> ...



thats the internets for ya

nileyg, what skin are you using for media player?
is it media player 11 or 10, and do you need anything other than just a skin to make it transparent?


----------



## nileyg (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not using media player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's iTunes, and CDart Display using the CADglass theme


----------



## Prime (Nov 17, 2007)

Ya, 

Windows XP SP2 + RocketDock (Leopard Skin) + miniMIZE


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Ya,
> 
> Windows XP SP2 + RocketDock (Leopard Skin) + miniMIZE


Dude...hilarious.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Ya,
> 
> Windows XP SP2 + RocketDock (Leopard Skin) + miniMIZE


where did you get that wallpaper from?


----------



## Prime (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE([Truth said:
			
		

> @ Nov 17 2007, 03:02 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant remember sorry.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guise, are there any visual styles that can be used with Vista? I'm getting tired of Vista's UI.


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 17, 2007)

Lakrits Visual Style  -> is there a way to intall it ?

Requirements: Windows XP with a patched uxtheme.dll file. -> wtf can I find the patched uxtheme.dll file ?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> I can't remember sorry.


But Retman, last time you posted, you had a different one. Do you have a short memory span?


----------



## Prime (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember sorry.
> > But Retman, last time you posted, you had a different one. Do you have a short memory span?



My username is Metroid_phobia and i haven't post in this topic before. you are getting confused with me and someone else.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Hey guise, are there any visual styles that can be used with Vista? I'm getting tired of Vista's UI.


yes.
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization...r=9&alltime=yes


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guise, are there any visual styles that can be used with Vista? I'm getting tired of Vista's UI.
> ...



EDIT: Nevermind, found my answer.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)

Tasty.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## flai (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey flai, any way you could post the original version of your wallpaper, the non-screen capped version?


----------



## Urza (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Tasty.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of those people on XP who fill their desktops with icons, showing no regard to its appearance.
> ...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## kernelPANIC (Nov 20, 2007)

flai, this is kind of weird. I have THAT EXACT same wallpaper on my G4 iMac (hence, I won't repost the pic).
I love Oh! Great's stuff.


----------



## flai (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll post the link to the wall for those wanting it =

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6034/ch...680x1050yl2.jpg


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tasty.
> ...


Shaddup.



Thank you.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> I'll post the link to the wall for those wanting it =
> 
> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6034/ch...680x1050yl2.jpg



Ah thanks very much flai. This is going to look excellent. It's just so funky and colorful.


----------



## flai (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> ...



You really do need to get some better icons though. They are horrible, check out Louie Mantia for MUCH nicer iPhone icons. I'm using them on mine just now


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 20 2007 said:
> ...


Louie Mantia looks TOO much like stock in my opinion, so I used this one. I have a few more that I use aswell.






Now that...is secks.


----------



## flai (Nov 20, 2007)

Hiratai said:


> flai said:
> 
> 
> > Hiratai said:
> ...



That ain't half bad, check out these ones too -

http://ruizdesign.deviantart.com/art/CMT-i...-icons-69567377


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> That ain't half bad, check out these ones too -
> 
> http://ruizdesign.deviantart.com/art/CMT-i...-icons-69567377


I wouldn't use them, personally, but they're nice.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 20, 2007)

* gives Hiratai the award for biggest quote pyramid ever !


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 20, 2007)

I've had bigger and better.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 21, 2007)

BoneMonkey and Hiratai, it's against the rules to over quote. DO NOT get it in your minds that what was done above is acceptable. I'm editing your "quote pyramid" to a smaller size, and removing your off-topic posts. As you were, people.


----------



## flai (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> BoneMonkey and Hiratai, it's against the rules to over quote. DO NOT get it in your minds that what was done above is acceptable. I'm editing your "quote pyramid" to a smaller size, and removing your off-topic posts. As you were, people.



Sorry Ace, won't happen again.

EDIT - 

Desk -


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 22, 2007)

Heres mine: Click here
NOTE: large file and resolution (2.43meg and 1280x1024)

Well im using the official Zune theme, and notice how there is now icons? I use two different desktops and actively switch between them using DeskSpace, and a nice little app thats holds all my icon; TurboLaunch.

Wallah

EDIT: And oh yes i bmx aswell, hence the desktop background.


----------



## Urza (Nov 22, 2007)

Damn flai. Your desktop is hot.

(move foobar over so you can't see the scrollbar)


----------



## m0nk3y (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> My desktop.




can you upload that dock skin


----------



## flai (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> Damn flai. Your desktop is hot.
> 
> (move foobar over so you can't see the scrollbar)



Will do, foobar is no iTunes but it's a great lightweight player. Could do with some more J-Pop recommendations


----------



## Urza (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Could do with some more J-Pop recommendations


Woah. I just dug back in my Photobucket and found a screenshot I took a few years ago of my first fb2k config.


----------



## flai (Nov 23, 2007)

I love the Pillows too, L'Arc en Ciel are good aswell. I've been listening to the Complete Cowboy Bebop OST alot too.


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's mine desktop:


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 23, 2007)

flai mind if you give me ur foobar config >_


----------



## flai (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> flai mind if you give me ur foobar config >_


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks i was looking for a kool foobar config for area o4.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > flai mind if you give me ur foobar config >_


----------



## ackers (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(m0nk3y @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My desktop.
> ...


What firefox skin is that?


----------



## Urza (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> What firefox skin is that?


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4780


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 24, 2007)

+10 points if you can name the character and the anime he's from.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 24, 2007)

whats everyone got against icons?
nearly no one has icons on their desktop


----------



## Urza (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> whats everyone got against icons?
> nearly no one has icons on their desktop


Unless you use all custom matching icons, it generally clashes with the desktop pretty badly.


----------



## striding (Nov 24, 2007)

My Desktop.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

got a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/nudesk.jpg


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(striding @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> My Desktop.


sir is that ie6

sir im afraid im going to have to ask you to step out of the internets


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

got a new one, i like the visual style alot!


----------



## Urza (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> got a new one, i like the visual style alot!


One of the better XP visual themes.

Sidebar/sticky note kind of kills the look though.


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(striding @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> My Desktop.



Thats freakin awesome!!


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > got a new one, i like the visual style alot!
> ...


yeah, i thought so too, but i need it to remind as to when i work (the schedule changes every week)
if you know something better, pm me or something because that would be great


----------



## Urza (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> yeah, i thought so too, but i need it to remind as to when i work (the schedule changes every week)
> if you know something better, pm me or something because that would be great


http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, i thought so too, but i need it to remind as to when i work (the schedule changes every week)
> ...


thanks! looks nice, using it right now.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> +10 points if you can name the character and the anime he's from.



Argh, would that be Greed from FMA?


----------



## striding (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(striding @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My Desktop.
> ...








Fixed


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## KDH (Nov 27, 2007)

Got a new Wallpaper:





Nineth and Tenth Doctor's + Rose.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 27, 2007)

my new desktop after playing around abit with the links i got from nileyg i think i got it looking just the way i want
i also have CDart but its not playing atm
my rocketdock is on autohide btw
i tried using lakrits visual style but it was too dark for me so i swithed over to slanXP by the same author and it looks great


----------



## test84 (Nov 27, 2007)

http://web.sfc.keio.ac.jp/~thhi/wallpaper/...e%20screen).jpg


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 28, 2007)

I actually got a very nice wallpaper looking in here. I'm sorry to whoever originally had it. >>






Also flai, if you're still around in here, can you PM the name or a link to the theme you used in here?




I'm just dying to know.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just installed XP over Vista for SP3 - it's a little faster (not being sarcastic, it's just a little faster)

Need a theme for the startbar, suggestions?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 28, 2007)

...Trillian has skins? Link? Tutorial? SOMETHING?


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 28, 2007)

Trillian main page > skins

Auto hide ftw, got rid of start bar

Also got rid of recycle bin


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > +10 points if you can name the character and the anime he's from.
> ...



Why yes, it would! Anyone have any good FMA wallpapers in at least 1440x900? I love this one, but I also love choices.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 28, 2007)

I do - go to deviantart and search for full metal alchemist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My new desktop, altered


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> I do - go to deviantart and search for full metal alchemist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think that wasn't the first thing I tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were some good ones, but none that were 1440x900 or larger.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ah
Try here
http://anime.desktopnexus.com/cat/full-metal-alchemist/2/
They have a lot, you can choose the res


----------



## Urza (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Also flai, if you're still around in here, can you PM the name or a link to the theme you used in here?


http://heylove.deviantart.com/art/area-o4-23369316


And I guess I'll just repost mine since I haven't change it in months.


----------



## flai (Nov 28, 2007)

I won't post another desktop until I get my Mac Mini (should be getting one for Christmas)


----------



## unr (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## moozxy (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey, If Urza or Flai could help me, I downloaded the area o4 theme, and the foobar config flai linked to, how do I set it up so it shows transparent on the side with album art etc. like yours?

Thanks.


----------



## Seven (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Azimuth (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Nov 28 2007 said:


>



I didn't know arch was such a popular distro. what WM is that, fluxbox?


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Akamai @ Nov 28 2007 said:


>


lol "Internets Explorer"


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 28, 2007)

I need some good abstract wallpaper, and a program to rotate them


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 29, 2007)

wallpaper master can change your background every logon or every set amount of time.
also look on the abstract section of deviantart for good abstract wallpapers


----------



## KDH (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> I didn't know arch was such a popular distro. what WM is that, fluxbox?



It looks like a customized KDE.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Akamai @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol "Internets Explorer"


wht music player was tht?


----------



## Seven (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Akamai @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> ...


Rainmeter + Identity Skin [Here]


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 29, 2007)

Warning, 1600*1200


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Akamai @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> ...


is rainmeter a good music player or whatever it is?


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 29, 2007)

Rainmeter isn't a music player, he is using WinAmp, as am I, Rainmeter is a performance moniter/generally awesome app, the identity plugin gets the data from winamp and displays it.


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Warning, 1600*1200
> *Insert some fucking big image here*



Warning, someone who isn't able normally resizing his screenshots.


----------



## unr (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(unr69 @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know arch was such a popular distro. what WM is that, fluxbox?


KDE with 3 toolbars and superkaramba


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(FrozenOne23 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jaejae @ Nov 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Warning, 1600*1200
> ...



If you had payed any attention to the image, you would have noticed it is only 166kb, I have optimized it, and it looked like shit shrinked, and although in hindsight, I should have used spoiler tags (and will proceed to do so), it doesn't warrant an ignorant comment from you, implying that I am unable to use Photoshop.

@Urza: Which skin are you using for windows? All the nice ones I have look crap on the side, one icon wide.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## rhyguy (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> If you had payed any attention to the image, you would have noticed it is only 166kb, I have optimized it, and it looked like shit shrinked, and although in hindsight, I should have used spoiler tags (and will proceed to do so), it doesn't warrant an ignorant comment from you, implying that I am unable to use Photoshop.


you do know that putting stuff in spoiler tags still make browsers load it up

you should post a thumbnail, or a url link if its that big

My current desk



its some random frog background with royale noir and a royal rocket dock


----------



## Azimuth (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Nov 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(unr69 @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> ...



nice, I moved from kde to xfce. I try to use a different wm every few months, it keeps things interesting.

I posted mine a few pages ago, heres a slightly updated version.





If anyone is interested in arch linux check out this small review I wrote
The logo is a program called linux_logo, available in the aur.


----------



## Urza (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> @Urza: Which skin are you using for windows? All the nice ones I have look crap on the side, one icon wide.


Theres a link in the post that contains the screenshot.


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 30, 2007)

Right, got it. Awesome skin.

Ubuntu partition:


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2007)

Just changed mine today:


----------



## flai (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Right, got it. Awesome skin.
> 
> Ubuntu partition:



I'll be needing that wallpaper


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 2, 2007)

its xpize (luna royale black) with transbar, rocket dock (modified royale v1) and a launchy skin i made to fit in with my desktop, and lclock in the bottomleft corner


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Dec 4, 2007)

One from last month





One from like a week ago





Now that i've upgraded to Vista Ultimate





Anyone got a good suggestion for a dock beside ObjectDock


----------



## Urza (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Ph1l0z0ph3r @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Now that i've upgraded to Vista Ultimate
> [title:added spoiler]
> 
> 
> ...


http://rocketdock.com/


----------



## flai (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ph1l0z0ph3r @ Dec 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that i've upgraded to Vista Ultimate
> ...



RKLauncher is better IMO.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how did you guy's remove the window frame from foonbar? Or was that just some editing?


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok so i downloaded Samurize. I want a MemoryMeter,HDD GB % Displayer and a Weather app. What do i need to download to get this?


----------



## Triforce (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Ph1l0z0ph3r @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Ok so i downloaded Samurize. I want a MemoryMeter,HDD GB % Displayer and a Weather app. What do i need to download to get this?



Avedesk does all that with self-contained widgets called desklets, you can apply any font and icon to them as well.

Personally i like to make my own custom desklets.


----------



## SilentJi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Railgun (Dec 5, 2007)

thats my Desktop


----------



## flai (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ph1l0z0ph3r @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so i downloaded Samurize. I want a MemoryMeter,HDD GB % Displayer and a Weather app. What do i need to download to get this?
> ...



^^Here is a smart guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avedesk ftw


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > flai mind if you give me ur foobar config >_


----------



## Urza (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(flai @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's my new XP desktop: http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i301/dg1...ent=desktop.png
And here's my desktop with fb2k: http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i301/dg1...nt=desktop1.png
Btw, TinyXP is great. I actually have an installation of Windows that is free of IE/Outlook Express/WMP.


----------



## nileyg (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Ultima~X (Dec 9, 2007)

I love it so. ^.^


----------



## nileyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Haruko is superior.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, seeing my mom is a travel agent, and I use her computer... it's mickey and pluto at the beach... and I'm too lazy to move my files to a new user...


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 10, 2007)

My new desktop


----------



## bluebright (Dec 10, 2007)

xcala, are you gonna post a link to that wallpaper? I think you should.


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## xcalibur (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> xcala, are you gonna post a link to that wallpaper? I think you should.



Here you go. 
http://captainslug.deviantart.com/art/Great-Wave-6973726

Enjoy.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bluebright @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > xcala, are you gonna post a link to that wallpaper? I think you should.
> ...




I would really love my DS or my laptop with this skin on the top part


----------



## nileyg (Dec 12, 2007)

Wings are superior*er*

Edit: anyone know how to change the daemon tools icon?  It stands out


----------



## azotyp (Dec 12, 2007)

My latest wallpaper, too bad i found only low resolution


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 12, 2007)

What is that?!? They look like ferretcats!


----------



## Urza (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Edit: anyone know how to change the daemon tools icon?Â It stands outÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could probably shoop that in like 2 minutes if you needed to.


----------



## nileyg (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Urza


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 14, 2007)

i copied the icon style from niley


----------



## xJonny (Dec 14, 2007)

This is mine


----------



## TaeK (Dec 15, 2007)

Too many people use this visual style... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me included

Resolution: 1280x800


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> What is that?!? They look like ferretcats!




;_______;


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 15, 2007)

yet again i've changed it


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

i wish I was good with Samurize or any of those styling programs, and I'm constipated to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








anyways, here's my desktop





any recommendations for stylize programs with widgets and lall that stuff?


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(TaeK @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> Too many people use this visual style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TaeK, could you please link me to that wallpaper? It would look awesome on my Mac.


----------



## TaeK (Dec 16, 2007)

http://ve1n.deviantart.com/art/A-Q-U-A-D-R-O-M-E-45213395

Mine's just a VERY desaturated and brightened version i edited in photoshop


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(TaeK @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> http://ve1n.deviantart.com/art/A-Q-U-A-D-R-O-M-E-45213395
> 
> Mine's just a VERY desaturated and brightened version i edited in photoshop



Thanks! Looks great!


----------



## Seven (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 16, 2007)

yep it is vista, I dont care
yep it is vista without the glass, I dont care
yep my desktop is a mess, I dont care
yep the sidebar is over my desktop picture, I dont care

yep there is nothing special about this desktop, ...


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Akamai @ Dec 16 2007 said:


>


Can you post the wallpaper, been looking for a good Music x Anime wallpaper for a while.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Seven (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Akamai @ Dec 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post the wallpaper, been looking for a good Music x Anime wallpaper for a while.





There you go.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 17, 2007)

Just installed LiteStep, fuckin sex.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you very much Akamai~


----------



## Prime (Dec 18, 2007)

Well i use 3 desktops. Desktop 1 = Firefox/MSN/Bit Torrent Desktop two = Using GIMP 2 Desktop 3 = Ripping CD's/DVD's.

(These images are the Zoomed out version using DeskSpace)

Desktop 1: 






Desktop 2:






Desktop 3:






I use DeskSpace to get a Cube effect. 







I'd show more but i cant be arsed.

So yeah i use Vista, Sue me. Theres nothing wrong with Vista IMO.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 19, 2007)

My new desktop.
I got tired of the minimalistic black theme I was using so I switched over to the "human" theme from Ubuntu.


----------



## Urza (Dec 19, 2007)

Launchy 2.0 is out.

http://launchy.net/


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 19, 2007)

i got it yesterday, but it sucks that you cant use old skins

time to reskin my stuffs


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/w...matic-1280x.jpg


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 27, 2007)

My new XP desktop.
Litestep theme: http://www.litestep.net/index.php?section=...details&id=1294
Background made with this SVG: http://dinoit.deviantart.com/art/emergency-exit-72010152


----------



## flai (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, insane minimalism, well done good sir, you win some grog -


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yay. I have gained a complement from the master. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My life is complete.


----------



## vhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.spacedaily.com/images/early-ear...t-desk-1024.jpg

This is what I use.


----------



## mag2005 (Dec 27, 2007)

Like most people here, I use Aero4.2 msstyles, nothing fancy. Quick Launch and shortcut toolbars are all I need, no 3rd party app.


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> My latest wallpaper, too bad i found only low resolution



oh epic


----------



## nileyg (Dec 27, 2007)

How's that epic?
It's not like it's Carnarok 0r anything...


----------



## qusai (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got http://www.sho.com/site/dexter/season2/ima...4_1280x1024.jpg as my wallpaper


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> How's that epic?
> It's not like it's Carnarok 0r anything...



what in the hell is carnarok

its just epic, its cats!


----------



## Urza (Dec 28, 2007)

For everyone who asked for my fb2k setup, heres an upload that won't expire.

http://theantimeta.net/Documents/urzafoobar.rar


----------



## flai (Dec 30, 2007)

Scaled down to a stupidly smaller size, this is OS X btw, not Windows.



QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Yay. I have gained a complement from the master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More grog for the master remark


----------



## Shinster (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's mine :






I'm using one LCD-TV to for my PC / Console / TV purposes so everything is connected to one monitor.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 30, 2007)

New wallpaper 






Check out this guy's deviantart page.... http://vhm-alex.deviantart.com/


----------



## bluebright (Dec 30, 2007)

Shinster, nice monitor. are both your computer and console connected to that?


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 30, 2007)

My desktop at the moment.  Boring, but I really liked the look (for right now).


----------



## flai (Dec 30, 2007)

Another Mac user, glad to see Hiratai and I aren't the only ones


----------



## ackers (Dec 30, 2007)

This was my previous desktop. I used Luna Element Blue.






This is my current desktop. I changed to Luna Element Black (and realize now why it's better).


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 30, 2007)

http://pgase.deviantart.com/art/Luna-Royale-40772637

that theme looks way better ackers imo





my windows desk


also, i need a program that will minimize windows into thumbnails, by screen shots, cause miniMIZE doesnt work well with styler and other skinning stuff


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Another Mac user, glad to see Hiratai and I aren't the only ones


You sure aren't. Here's my new Wallpaper (downloaded from pixelgirlpresents.com, as always):


----------



## ackers (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> http://pgase.deviantart.com/art/Luna-Royale-40772637
> 
> that theme looks way better ackers imo


Nah I like my theme better


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> http://pgase.deviantart.com/art/Luna-Royale-40772637
> 
> that theme looks way better ackers imo
> 
> ...



Thats Windows?
You people never cease to amaze me.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Another Mac user, glad to see Hiratai and I aren't the only ones



Switched 2 and a half years ago and haven't looked back since.

Well, unless you count bootcamp looking back.  And that's just for Oblivion.  Which bluescreened on me 10 minutes ago. 
It's good to be back in OS X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for rhyguy, that's nice (I like the lime green color - maybe too much in the UI for my taste, but it's slick); I used to theme XP to look like OS X as well.


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, seeing as my desktop is littered with Icons, I'll just post the image (shrunken of course) It's a Kirby Krazzie I made. I Kirby Krazzie is a screenshot of a non-kirby game, with a kirby sprite added in in a clever way. It was a section of the kirby rainbow resort  site for a while, but was taken down. I've made over 70 of these things. This is still my best one. It's a screenshot of Luigi's mansion, with Adeline added to it.


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 31, 2007)

isnt that a little blurry kirby?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> As for rhyguy, that's nice (I like the lime green color - maybe too much in the UI for my taste, but it's slick); I used to theme XP to look like OS X as well.


would blue look better? theres a blue version and i dont know which one to use


----------



## Shinster (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Shinster, nice monitor. are both your computer and console connected to that?



Yes. PC connected to VGA port, Wii connected to component input, and cable TV into the RF port. 
It's pretty awesome as I can do voice chat on teamspeak while playing Medal of Honor Heroes 2 with friends (if nintendo won't give us voice chat, we make our own lol).


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

well I had to take the screenshot off of a luigi's mansion speedrun, so the quality isn't fantastic. And the painting Adeline is looking at is supposed to have those blurry lines in it.


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd really like a Mac, but I just can't bring myself to spend so much money on a computer knowing that a can barely upgrade it. That and the fact that I could just spend half of the money on my PC and upgrade it to be faster that most Macs.
I suppose a Mac Mini is an option, but it seems like I'd feel cramped running on such slower hardware, and I just know that I'd want a faster Mac pretty quickly.


----------



## bolton2 (Dec 31, 2007)

This is a screen of my new laptop. sick little thing with mad specs a good Christmas present it was


----------



## flai (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> I'd really like a Mac, but I just can't bring myself to spend so much money on a computer knowing that a can barely upgrade it. That and the fact that I could just spend half of the money on my PC and upgrade it to be faster that most Macs.
> I suppose a Mac Mini is an option, but it seems like I'd feel cramped running on such slower hardware, and I just know that I'd want a faster Mac pretty quickly.



I'll be completely honest with you, Mac mini's are not the best. 

But don't think that you could upgrade a PC to be faster than a Mac because you can't, it is only faster on paper, but when it comes to actually using it, it's slower than Leopard because you're running an OS which doesn't utilize the hardware properly, Macs will always be faster than PC's, no matter how much upgrading you do to your PC. And I just upgraded my iMac to 3GB of RAM, easiest thing in the world and it runs substantially faster, upgrades aren't necessary all the time because Macs aren't outdated as quickly as PC's.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 31, 2007)

Better than pic from my desktop i will post my wallpaper enjoy
(my computer is too low-profile to run cod 4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really like a Mac, but I just can't bring myself to spend so much money on a computer knowing that a can barely upgrade it. That and the fact that I could just spend half of the money on my PC and upgrade it to be faster that most Macs.
> ...


Fyi, I usually use Linux on my PC. So yeah, it's pretty fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I just happen to be addicted to Oblivion right now)
Linux (with Compiz) normally runs around the same speed as OSX, but of course there are ways to make linux run even smoother.
Also, I'm not too worried about having to upgrade constantly. I just did my first major upgrade on this PC a few days ago, and I built the PC 2 years ago. But I like how you can just upgrade a PC piece by piece, so you're not spending more than a thousand dollars all at once.


----------



## natkoden (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## flai (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> ...



Well, think about a Mac if you ever get sick of Linux, I did very, very quickly. Too much of a hastle to do simple things. But, each to his own


----------



## Urza (Dec 31, 2007)

Decided to try something Macish in my vm.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 31, 2007)

So many contacts, so little annoying bots....


----------



## Urza (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> So many contacts, so little annoying bots....


I had it set to display all the offline contacts because my vm is isolated from the network (aka no connection).


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 31, 2007)

I mean, it will be hard finding enough bots to annoy all of those people


----------



## Urza (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> I mean, it will be hard finding enough bots to annoy all of those people


Most of those are custom names; not their actual handle. The ones that aren't I don't care about.


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 1, 2008)

you need a better leopard skin urza


----------



## flai (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> you need a better leopard skin urza



Yeah, he really does. Although most emulations on Windows don't look much better.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> I'd really like a Mac, but I just can't bring myself to spend so much money on a computer knowing that a can barely upgrade it. That and the fact that I could just spend half of the money on my PC and upgrade it to be faster that most Macs.
> I suppose a Mac Mini is an option, but it seems like I'd feel cramped running on such slower hardware, and I just know that I'd want a faster Mac pretty quickly.



My year old MBP plays Oblivion and Bioshock just fine under Windows.  I'm sure the latest machines are even better.

You can upgrade the hell out of a Mac Pro.  As for the Macbooks/Pros, you can upgrade anything in them you can in a normal laptop, RAM and HD.  

The Mac Mini's no good for real work (Aperture, games, etc.).


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> isnt that a little blurry kirby?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually like lime green better (I have green tea/macha colored bed sheets right now).  I just don't like that much color in the UI itself.  I prefer a neutral UI, grays, mostly.  That said I like your theme a lot - it's my own slight personal preference, but I think yours is still awesome.


----------



## Urza (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah well, I don't care to improve it. Only kept it in the vm long enough to take the screenshot.


----------



## Brainy142 (Jan 2, 2008)

yea but you can't play games on a mac without emulation/or emulation windows


----------



## flai (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Brainy142 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> yea but you can't play games on a mac without emulation/or emulation windows



Really? Even though there are games for the Mac? 

And when you have 6 games consoles like I do, and need your computer for actual work without anti-virus software sucking up all your RAM and having to deal with an OS as unstable as a baby on crack, a Mac is perfect. 

If you are a gamer, fine, don't get a Mac, but don't make redundant comments based on the only thing you could possibly criticize a Mac for.


----------



## superrob (Jan 2, 2008)

I really cant wait to play the game.
Only one week left for my hardcore pc to stand ready


----------



## Urza (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Brainy142 @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > yea but you can't play games on a mac without emulation/or emulation windows
> ...


I know there was a valid point in there, but your fanboyish exaggerations have hidden it from view.


----------



## flai (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Brainy142 @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> ...



Hardly fanboyish Urza, Macs are faster than PC's, simple. PC's play games, and Macs probably never will, so don't criticize a Mac for not having games because if it bothers you, you're likely not to buy one. Fanboy seems to have just become a diluted term for anyone defensive of a particular brand or product these days.


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 3, 2008)

Best wallpaper ever!!!


----------



## Urza (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Hardly fanboyish Urza


"and need your computer for actual work without anti-virus software sucking up all your RAM and having to deal with an OS as unstable as a baby on crack"


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have Opera, Star Wars Battlefront 2, a firewall and an antivirus program running, along with utorrent, trillian, Daemon Tools, and ATITool. About 1/3 of my 2GB of ram. No crashes in XP for years (crappy Creative drivers caused a BSOD a long while back)


----------



## dg10050 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> I have Opera, Star Wars Battlefront 2, a firewall and an antivirus program running, along with utorrent, trillian, Daemon Tools, and ATITool. About 1/3 of my 2GB of ram. No crashes in XP for years (crappy Creative drivers caused a BSOD a long while back)


Yes, but could you claim an uptime of over one year? I'm pretty sure only *NIX systems have been able to do that.


----------



## iffy525 (Jan 3, 2008)

almost got my desktop to look like leopard, I still have to get an objectbar skin installed.


----------



## War (Jan 3, 2008)

Omg Iffy, can you PLEASE tell me what Dock you're using? I've been looking for one that looks like that for a long time now! Also, what Objectbar are you using? It looks very nice!


----------



## iffy525 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Omg Iffy, can you PLEASE tell me what Dock you're using? I've been looking for one that looks like that for a long time now! Also, what Objectbar are you using? It looks very nice!


It's an rklauncher dock that you can get here: http://windowsedge.com/iVista%20Project/RKLauncher.html
And actually I haven't set my objectbar up yet but it is here: http://windowsedge.com/iVista%20Project/Customizing.html along with the windowblinds6 skin.
Also keep in mind that you have to make your own reflective icons or find them.


----------



## War (Jan 3, 2008)

Im getting RK Launcher right now, thank you. However, unfortunately, I cannot use ObjectBar since you have to pay for it. :\ Otherwise, I'd love to use that skin.


----------



## Tommy_T (Jan 3, 2008)

Just done a fresh re-install of XP and thought I would "pimp" my desktop up a bit. This thread as helped me alot.


----------



## amemoryoncelost (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> almost got my desktop to look like leopard



why not get a mac?


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

That's my desktop/ I know...it's awesome.


----------



## natkoden (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(_Snott_ @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> That's my desktop/ I know...*it's awesome*.



No... it's pretty gay


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing with Super Mario Galaxy is ever Gay


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Brainy142 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> yea but you can't play games on a mac without emulation/or emulation windows



It's called Bootcamp.  I used a copy of Windows I had and have a full install of windows.  I can boot into it and play games natively.  What part of that is difficult?  It's even better because when windows XP craps out, as it always does, I can fix it or reinstall from OS X.

So basically I have access to all the mac software AND the windows software I could hope to use.


----------



## iffy525 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(amemoryoncelost @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(iffy525 @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > almost got my desktop to look like leopard
> ...


i just want the looks of mac with the functionality of windows.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> i just want the looks of mac with the functionality of windows.



So a Mac with Bootcamp?


----------



## Commander (Jan 3, 2008)

My december desktop been playing alot of TF2 so got the TF2 wallpaper I put together.
Very simple, I preffer minimalistic.





~ Commander


----------



## flai (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly fanboyish Urza
> ...



Not fanboyish, just true. XP and Vista are unstable, and having anti-virus software sucks up alot of your RAM. OS X is stable and virus free. Stop using fanboy for someone defensive of a particular brand, can we please retire this stupid insult for 2008?


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(flai @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> ...



Seconded. We're just pointing out the truth, and we always get called fanboys.


----------



## Commander (Jan 3, 2008)

To be honest Macs have very little in terms of Viruses due to the fact only about 6% of the PC market is owned by Mac so whats the point in making a virus for an unpopular OS. When OSX overtakes Windows (Which most likely will never happen) everyone will simply say the same OSX had lots of Viruses making it unstable. Lets go back to windows it doenst have as many. At the end of the day use whatever OS you preffer and don't argue about it because no one cares.

OSX isnt virus free.
Windows is also stable I have no issues with XP, just people don't know how to practice safe computing.

Anyway this is a desktop thread. Not a arguement for the better OS

~ Commander


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Opera, Star Wars Battlefront 2, a firewall and an antivirus program running, along with utorrent, trillian, Daemon Tools, and ATITool. About 1/3 of my 2GB of ram. No crashes in XP for years (crappy Creative drivers caused a BSOD a long while back)
> ...



Well, I'm not a power whore so I shut my PC off. I tried once, got to 3 weeks before a power outage. XP is insanely stable and if I lived alone, I wouldn't need the firewall/antivirus at all (3 little sisters cancel out 2 hardware firewalls). The former is using a whopping 7K of RAM, the latter 2.5K. So much RAM usage!

If I spend $2500 on a computer, I want it to be a top of the line one. Something that Macs can't offer. 

Anyway, check out http://vhm-alex.deviantart.com/gallery/ for wallpapers.


----------



## War (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is my new desktop! I got a new wallpaper, got rid of ObjectDock and replaced it with a better program, and I also got WindowBlinds and a really nice theme that I found.

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/9355/desktop1kb8.png

Here is another pic with the task bar up:

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2267/desktop2qd9.png

Yeah, unfortunately, I can't afford to get ObjectBar... so I have to have that stupid task bar there. If I could though, I would replace my task bar with ObjectBar and move my dock to the bottom of the screen.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a very small app that completely hides the start bar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81009570/Hide_...askbar.rar.html
One to hide, one to unhide. I put both in my bar


----------



## Scorned (Jan 3, 2008)

Current, but its kinda old.

Ill probably change it soon.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 3, 2008)

I admit to jumping onto the Mac look-alike bandwagon.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 3, 2008)

What part of that looks like a Mac?


----------



## janitormane (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

*shudders*
Check out this stuff
http://wirestyle.deviantart.com/art/Whats-the-point-27934323
http://isilmetriel.deviantart.com/art/The-...ht-Sun-23683152


----------



## Issac (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorned @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> What part of that looks like a Mac?



that bar at the bottom?


----------



## inde (Jan 3, 2008)

my desktop, rather simplistic but i hate messy desktops


----------



## Tylon (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's mine:






You might think "Why is your buttons on the right?", that's because i'm used to mac, and the dock is just a 'must have'.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> that bar at the bottom?



That dock doesnt make it look anything like a Mac...And the Dock doesnt even look like the same one.

If you wanted it to look like a Mac, you'd at least have the Mac bar up at the top.

This is an example: [From my friends dA]:

http://zephizimer.deviantart.com/art/Too-Cold-73702914


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 3, 2008)

what dock are you guys using to get that table like effect?


----------



## Scorned (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> what dock are you guys using to get that table like effect?



To whom are you talking to?

Theres alot of docks you can use, but some are customizable.

RocketDock, is an example of a dock you can use on Windows.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorned @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > what dock are you guys using to get that table like effect?
> ...



I meant what skin?
I have Rocketdock at the moment.
And I was talking to either you or Warcuid or twiffles


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 3, 2008)

Rocketdock isn't that good, since the dock I had in my picture is Rocketdock. Or maybe it's because I can't find any good Mac look-alike docks.


----------



## Hit (Jan 3, 2008)

On my MAC i have the Leopard background(Because i have Leopard and i like the background)

On windows(Damn god i hate windows but i have to use it) i have:


----------



## Scorned (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Rocketdock isn't that good, since the dock I had in my picture is Rocketdock. Or maybe it's because I can't find any good Mac look-alike docks.



You wont find any set Mac look alike docks.

If you want, i can find what skin he used in that picture for his dock, since it looks like Leopards.


----------



## Dylaan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry if someone already mentioned this site, but it's so good it's worth mentioning anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DigitalBlasphemy.com


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(janitormane @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Mine


That's an very nice taskbar where did you get it post link please.


----------



## Urza (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(iffy525 @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i just want the looks of mac with the functionality of windows.
> ...


1. XP crashes has crashed on me maybe 3 times in the last 6 years, between 4 actively used systems.

2. My AV software takes up about 13Mb of RAM.

Both those things I can easily live with. And as far as using the term "fanboy", its because throwing out those blatant exaggerations really makes people think you are one.


----------



## flai (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iffy525 @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...



1. I seriously doubt that if it's actively used it's only crashed 3 times in 6 years. I'm actually just going to accuse you of lying there, even actively used Linux systems crash more than 3 times in 6 years.

2. That may only be 13Mb of RAM but I guarantee that it slows your computer down significantly, I certainly noticed the difference with my past two essential virus protection and firewall programs.


----------



## Urza (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> 1. I seriously doubt that if it's actively used it's only crashed 3 times in 6 years. I'm actually just going to accuse you of lying there, even actively used Linux systems crash more than 3 times in 6 years.
> Accuse me of whatever you want. Some people know how to run a well-maintained system.
> 
> And don't make up blanket statements like "even actively used Linux systems crash more than 3 times in 6 years." Thats highly based on the person's proficiency with *nix. Servers are mainly running *nix because of its almost nonexistant chance of crashing when you know what you're doing, and people who don't know what they're doing will crash any time they try to do anything.
> ...


I've been using Nod32 and have experienced no noticeable performance decrease.


----------



## flai (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I seriously doubt that if it's actively used it's only crashed 3 times in 6 years. I'm actually just going to accuse you of lying there, even actively used Linux systems crash more than 3 times in 6 years.
> ...



I didn't realize it was possible to run a well-maintained system under Windows. Not in the ten years I've been using it anyway, and Linux systems generally are more stable than Windows, and I am rather a novice at Linux and I have yet to experience a crash when doing even the most RAM consuming tasks. I wasn't talking about server's either, I was referencing home and work systems. You should not have to maintain a system in the 21st century, it should be capable of being used by anyone, like OS X seems to be doing and has been for the past 5 years. Seems Microsoft find it difficult to do that. 

And that 13Mb of RAM which Nod32 takes up is a 13Mb which I don't have taken up on my Mac. If I thought that Nod32 was a viable choice for my Windows box then I would use it, but after having tried it before, I'd rather have my RAM consumed by something that will actually protect my PC.


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 4, 2008)

I also use Nod32, then again i also have 4gigs of ram. i only like it because it doesnt piss me off as much as norton. heres my wallpaper (in respect to 9/11):


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(flai @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...




Now you're just talking out of your ass.


----------



## Urza (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyways, I'm done arguing. 


Back on topic:


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wallpaper of the day
http://gucken.deviantart.com/art/Starlit-Night-52427606


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 4, 2008)

Edit: Found it myself, guess I'll try the same foobar skin. >.>


----------



## War (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, my new object dock is awesome! I got some new icons running, and my desktop looks better than ever. :3 

Question though... the only icon left in my desktop is the Trash Bin... is there any way to get rid of it or put t somewhere else? It just looks kinda ugly sitting there.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can do a bunch of registry stuff and hide it, very easily hide all your desktop icons, or download TweakUI and check the option to hid the 'bin. I did the former.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Wow, my new object dock is awesome! I got some new icons running, and my desktop looks better than ever. :3
> 
> Question though... the only icon left in my desktop is the Trash Bin... is there any way to get rid of it or put t somewhere else? It just looks kinda ugly sitting there.



right click on desktop --> arrange icons by.. --> show desktop icons


----------



## War (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm... well, Im no good with registry stuff... and I dont want to hide EVERYTHING. I tried it, and it gets pretty annoying when you download a lot of stuff, etc. So I guess Ill have to settle for the last.

I was also wondering... why do you guys use Foobar? Thanks!


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Hmm... well, Im no good with registry stuff... and I dont want to hide EVERYTHING. I tried it, and it gets pretty annoying when you download a lot of stuff, etc. So I guess Ill have to settle for the last.
> 
> I was also wondering... why do you guys use Foobar? Thanks!



I'm still kinda new to it but my guess is that it started off as an alternative to WMP but now its become popular to the customizability of it. There are some really great foobar skins out there, all as different as you can imagine.
If all you want to do is hide recyclebin by itself then just get Tweaknow PowerPack 2006 and go into windows enhance ment --> desktop --> untick recycle bin


----------



## War (Jan 4, 2008)

I would do the Tweaknow thing, but dont wanna pay the price for it though. :\


----------



## flai (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> I would do the Tweaknow thing, but dont wanna pay the price for it though. :\



You can also download Styler Toolbar and hide your icons through that, it's a program you should have anyway if you are customizing Windows.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 4, 2008)

*sigh*
Hey Urza, what version of foobar are you using? The stupid album art doesn't appear, and it's in the same folder as the songs. (filename: folder.jpg) I read the comments that people made of the same issue and put what the said in the user globals. [// Cover settings
$puts(cover_filename,cover)
$puts(cover_extension,jpg)

// Don't change these!
$puts(cover_path,$replace(%path%,%filename_ext%,)$get(cover_filename).$get(cover_extension))]


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> I would do the Tweaknow thing, but dont wanna pay the price for it though. :\



What happened to good ol' piracy?


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

The free version of TweakUI can hide it


----------



## Scorned (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Anyways, I'm done arguing.
> 
> 
> Back on topic:



I like the dual screen.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 4, 2008)

Woah, Urza, post a link to that wallie. It's freaking awesome


----------



## War (Jan 4, 2008)

For some reason, I installed TweakUI, but nothing happened. I couldnt even find it in my Program Files or anything. Tried reinstalling, same thing.

Also, kellyan, I tried your program to hide the taskbar... works great. However, whenever I open Azureus, put a new wallpaper, and a whole bunch of other things... it shows it up again. It gets kinda annoying. :\


----------



## flai (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> For some reason, I installed TweakUI, but nothing happened. I couldnt even find it in my Program Files or anything. Tried reinstalling, same thing.
> 
> Also, kellyan, I tried your program to hide the taskbar... works great. However, whenever I open Azureus, put a new wallpaper, and a whole bunch of other things... it shows it up again. It gets kinda annoying. :\



Hmm, and TweakUI is not in your start menu programs either?

I would also only recommend getting rid of the taskbar if you have a valid replacement for it.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

It wasn't in C:\Program Files? That is very strange. Maybe searching for TweakUI will give you it's location.


----------



## War (Jan 4, 2008)

Yay! Found it, finally. Had to reinstall it like 40 times >__> This is what my desktop looks like now:


----------



## Urza (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Woah, Urza, post a link to that wallie. It's freaking awesome


Not sure where the original image came from, but here it is in 1500x950:





Also, new background:


----------



## Commander (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Woah, Urza, post a link to that wallie. It's freaking awesome
> ...



The Amok VS skin nice choice I was using that up until yesterday, now using Ashen II.


----------



## War (Jan 5, 2008)

I downloaded Foobar2k, and its pretty nice. Im trying to decide whether to keep Foobar or AveTunes. 

Anyone know where to find some good Foobar skins? Also, anyone know where to find some useful widgets for AveDesk? Thanks!

I also tried MiniMIZE, but for some reason, it only works for windows like My Computer, Music, etc. It doesnt work with Firefox. :\


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you have the latest beta of foobar? That has a different UI, the "defualt user interface" with support for importing themes. 
Search here http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showforum=28 for themes
http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index....showtopic=58574

Here is my current theme


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> I downloaded Foobar2k, and its pretty nice. Im trying to decide whether to keep Foobar or AveTunes.
> 
> Anyone know where to find some good Foobar skins? Also, anyone know where to find some useful widgets for AveDesk? Thanks!
> 
> I also tried MiniMIZE, but for some reason, it only works for windows like My Computer, Music, etc. It doesnt work with Firefox. :\



I noticed that as well, it works fine if you minimize it using the actual button but if you click the taskbar button it dissapears...
Also, Urza posted a really nice config earlier which you might want to try. Alternatively you should check out deviantart.
Foobar doesn't use skins, it uses configs and some of the newer ones need PanelsUI, check around in these forums for more info : http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=28

Could you please tell me which skin you are using for your dock?

Edit: thought I might as well post my new desktop


----------



## Prime (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Twiffles (Jan 5, 2008)

Hrm. This is the config that Urza is using. I'm using it too, but only problem I have with it is the album covers not working.

Meanwhile, I try to somehow make this awesome photograph into a wallpaper.

Edit: Any think the "Vista Transformation Pack" would kill an XP computer?


----------



## War (Jan 5, 2008)

Im pretty sure I do have the latest beta. Ill see if I can figure out how to change the themes... I dont know how flai did it, but he had a really nice theme that wasnt huge like the default one is, and it showed his coverart for several CDs and everything. I want something like that.

Im using RK Launcher with the theme Ghostwalkers_Leopard


----------



## Urza (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Edit: Any think the "Vista Transformation Pack" would kill an XP computer?
> 
> Considering that its designed for XP, no.
> 
> ...


He was using a slightly tweaked version of FoFR's v0.6 config I sent him.

Reuploaded:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/g9mcyd


----------



## Scorned (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> However, it may kill any interest we have in your future desktops.



Agreed.

Try something more creative. You could try to put litestep on your computer, and mod it from there. [GAIA is a good theme for it]


----------



## War (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Urza, Ill be trying it out shortly. Im still looking for a program that will completely hide my taskbar, if anyone has suggestions. 

Apparently, RK Launcher has a "Hide my taskbar" option. But once again, everytime I change my wallpaper, or download something, or plug in something to my USB Drive, or even turn on Azureus... it shows back up again. I just want something to just uttery hide it, so I wont have to deal with it anymore. After I got RK Launcher, it literally just became obsolete.


----------



## Urza (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Apparently, RK Launcher has a "Hide my taskbar" option. But once again, everytime I change my wallpaper, or download something, or plug in something to my USB Drive, or even turn on Azureus... it shows back up again. I just want something to just uttery hide it, so I wont have to deal with it anymore. After I got RK Launcher, it literally just became obsolete.


You can just drag it till its almost invisible.


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 7, 2008)

Heres my desktop pic... i suggest you watch some episodes if you havent already seen it. One of my all time favourite animes..


----------



## jagviper (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah its a bit big


----------



## Scorned (Jan 7, 2008)

Put it in a spoiler tag next time.


----------



## War (Jan 7, 2008)

Off Topic: Is that Daft LIVE? Very nice.

Anyone know of a (hopefully freeware) program that automatically downloads cover art for your songs? Like album art.


----------



## jagviper (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorned @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Put it in a spoiler tag next time.


I dont know how


----------



## Scorned (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(jagviper @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Scorned @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it in a spoiler tag next time.
> ...



Put something in spoiler tags.

Like, for example: [spoiler*]PICTURE GOES HERE[/spoiler*]
[Disregard the asterisks]

HI

Also, i really like that picture. Daft Punk ftw.


----------



## alancia (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm using this one

http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lebonporcnc0.jpg

cause it makes me laugh


----------



## jagviper (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorned @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jagviper @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Scorned @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> ...


Yeah i tried that but it didnt work when i hit preview so i assumed it didnt work. Its fixed now


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm, I haven't read all 37 pages yet. Well it's 1.21am here and I'm meant to get up at 7am for my driving lessons. *snoozes*

A screenshot of my desktop:-

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/Den...beautifulpc.jpg

Been like that for months. Guess I need a new wallpaper for the 2008.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow...

That would get annoying to me.

But people have different interests. I like the BG.


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 8, 2008)

Call me stupid.

But annoying? BG? It's nearly 2am - that's my excuse.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Call me stupid.
> 
> But annoying? BG? It's nearly 2am - that's my excuse.



Haha.

Well, that big blob in the middle [Im guessing its the start menu], and BG as in Background.


----------



## flai (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it's about time I made this request, can we please sticky this thread? It's a staple on every forum around the world, and I think after 38 pages and this thread always being on Page 1, it should be stickyed. I'll post a new screeny in a bit btw


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorned @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me stupid.
> ...



Oooh, of course! BG. Duh at me. Yeah, now you said it, it have been a bother to me recently. I must have gone all spiritual!


----------



## theman69 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like mine a lot, tell me if u think i should add some cool apps or w.e  




i dont like a mess so i try to put stuff all to the side, is there a way i can make an invisible folder with no name, i know i cant change the icon to make it invisible put i need a character there...


----------



## War (Jan 8, 2008)

Yay, new screenies from Flai! Can't wait :3


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 8, 2008)

Theman, I like the bottom thingy - I've seen it few times but never find out what it does. I see you've got Mario Icons! Where did you get that? I'd love it. Especially Yoshi... Love them.


EDIT: ...Just realised 'bottom thingy' sounded rude.


----------



## GrimLord (Jan 8, 2008)

My wallpaper:


----------



## iritegood (Jan 8, 2008)

My desktop:


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 8, 2008)

I feel, we should bring back the list of customization essentials. It got lost way back in the early pages of this thread. Perfect for anyone new to customizing.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Anyways, I'm done arguing.
> 
> 
> Back on topic:



Mind if I ask how you modified your browser like that?


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 8, 2008)

iritegod, your picture doesn't work.

Twiffles - that's a nice idea. I'd love to change the visual theme here.


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Mind if I ask how you modified your browser like that?
> 
> Which part of it?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind whipping something like that together when I get a nice block of free time.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> I wouldn't mind whipping something like that together when I get a nice block of free time.



Duit.

I'd like to see it.


----------



## War (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with Twi's idea. Rather than having to go back through the thread, it would be much easier to have it all  in the first post. Urza, if you need any help, just send me a PM and I would be glad to cooperate.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> iritegod, your picture doesn't work.
> 
> Twiffles - that's a nice idea. I'd love to change the visual theme here.
> 
> ...



The tabs / icons on the side, mostly.
Also: what theme are you using (is that Firefox?)


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm, I saw some PC Windows XP have that thing at the bottom of the screen just like iritegod's (I know his is a Apple OS.

What TV programme is that from, iritegod?


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> The tabs / icons on the side, mostly.
> Also: what theme are you using (is that Firefox?)


Drop This in your chrome folder (%appdata% -> Mozilla -> Firefox -> Profiles -> XXXXXXX -> chrome)

The theme is iFox Smooth:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1830


----------



## iritegood (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Hmm, I saw some PC Windows XP have that thing at the bottom of the screen just like iritegod's (I know his is a Apple OS.
> 
> What TV programme is that from, iritegod?



I have xp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm using Y'z Dock (if that's what you mean)
Though it's quite outdated, I've heard of some other programs that are 'better'. Such as RK Launcher or Object Dock. But I've never had a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(iritegood @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The tabs / icons on the side, mostly.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 8, 2008)

I think we should keep the comments and questions to ourselves.

Less chatting, more desktop wallpapers.


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> I think we should keep the comments and questions to ourselves.
> 
> Less chatting, more desktop wallpapers.


I think if we don't help each other improve our desktops, then it'll just be the same generic shit posted over and over.

Also irony.


----------



## War (Jan 8, 2008)

iritegood, you are correct. In my experience, RK Launcher is the BEST object dock you can get.


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm, must try that ( I just hate having icons on my desktop - I like them in a cool way. Yeah, I hear you saying ' Get a help!' )

Urza, exactly right. For example - trying to get that cool looking icons thingy which would IMPROVE my desktop! 

Hmm, I've changed my desktop a bit. I'll try out your suggestions and see what happens. If it look beautifuuuuul then I'll upload it!


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm, I'm liking it but... Although I know how to make taskbar disappear but how do I keep the time? I'd need to know if I got to go for the bus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









OH! And I seem to be unable to add 'My Computer to the Launcher.


----------



## flai (Jan 8, 2008)

If you are going to add the customization essentials, I'd be happy to help. Even though I know run a Mac, I still remember all the Windows stuff so it would be pretty easy for me to help, I was well into the XP customization community at one point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S - This thread needs a sticky NAO.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Hmm, I'm liking it but... Although I know how to make taskbar disappear but how do I keep the time? I'd need to know if I got to go for the bus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are programs for docks called docklets. I'm assuming you're using RK Launcher.
There's a my computer docklet here. And you can find a digital clock docklet here.


----------



## War (Jan 8, 2008)

I need some good AveDesk docklets. Im gonna start using it a lot more often. Anyone got any suggestions?

Also, do those desklets that iritegood posted work with RK Launcher?


----------



## flai (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> I need some good AveDesk docklets. Im gonna start using it a lot more often. Anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> Also, do those desklets that iritegood posted work with RK Launcher?



You need AveTunes for Avedesk, apart from that it's pretty limited, especially for nice looking desklets.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> I need some good AveDesk docklets. Im gonna start using it a lot more often. Anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> Also, do those desklets that iritegood posted work with RK Launcher?



The my computer docklet is made for RK launcher (I think) and the second one (digital clock) might work with RK launcher. I can't test it since I don't have rk launcher, but someone on another forum said it does.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 9, 2008)

Is a "My Computer" docklet really even needed for RK Launcher? All you have to do is drag a shortcut to My computer from the start menu to the dock.


----------



## m0nk3y (Jan 9, 2008)

my desktop






yea it's transparent (if you can't tell)


----------



## daProphet (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(m0nk3y @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use to get the dock to look like that 
also where did you get you wallpaper from


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 9, 2008)

I need a new wallpaper


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> I need a new wallpaper








  did you notice the time at the bottom?


----------



## GrimLord (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(GrimLord @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> My wallpaper:



As someone requested a download to my wallpaper:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dr3h9mfxzd3


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Ok, I'll fill you in a bit.
> 
> Objectbar - A shareware program for making your Windows taskbar look like an OS X one.
> 
> ...


Decided to bump this up about 10+  pages. It's way back in there. Tons of good info. I can't stand WindowBlinds after it killed my computer once.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## EarthBound (Jan 9, 2008)

http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=836w5ftbz5.jpg


----------



## War (Jan 9, 2008)

Whoa Twi, WB killed your compy? I'm kinda scared now o__o I use WindowBlinds, and I love my computer to much to risk it like that.

Well, here's my desktop... I finally decided to stop being so lazy and start getting some album art for my songs, even though I have so many different songs that it will take at least a few hours to get 'em all. Either way, here it is:






I kinda like that AveTunes skin. I'll keep looking, but I may just stick with that one. And I do have Rainlendar, but I put it in ninja mode. :3

I'm getting kinda bored with my icons. I searched in DA but to no avail. Anyone know where to get some really nice icon sets?


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow Warcueid, thats pretty amazing


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Whoa Twi, WB killed your compy? I'm kinda scared now o__o I use WindowBlinds, and I love my computer to much to risk it like that.
> 
> Well, here's my desktop... I finally decided to stop being so lazy and start getting some album art for my songs, even though I have so many different songs that it will take at least a few hours to get 'em all. Either way, here it is:
> 
> ...



Wow Warcuid, amazing desktop with an even more amazing wallpaper.
If you want some good icons then I suggest you visit crystalXP.

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.2.1.12.cat.1.html

I really recommend the Crystal Clear and Longhorn high PX iconsets since they have some really nice icons.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 9, 2008)

I posted recently but I like my new wallpaper (and the thread is getting very PC-y again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ), so I'm putting a couple of new shots up.











I really dislike Leopard's transparent menu bar on lighter backgrounds.  It looked OK on my space wall, but here it looks flakey.  The new icon size is crisp though, I'm loving it - it's hard to tell how crisp the dictionary icon is in the shot (btw, dictionary.app has become the greatest thing ever in Leopard, with full Japanese, Japanese/English, and Japanese/synonyms dictionaries).


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

kikuchiyo, I like that wallpaper!! Cute if I dare to say!

Warcueid, that's pretty awesome! 

I'm struggling to add digital clock to my RK Launcher.


----------



## moshii (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> (btw, dictionary.app has become the greatest thing ever in Leopard, with full Japanese, Japanese/English, and Japanese/synonyms dictionaries).



As long as it's not based on edict.


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I posted recently but I like my new wallpaper (and the thread is getting very PC-y againÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Leopard is very nice. I might switch to Leopard some time.


----------



## flai (Jan 9, 2008)

Kikuchiyo, I'll be needing that wallpaper right now kthxbye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Warcuied, you are supposed to put that AveTunes desklet off the screen a bit so it looks like it's coming from the edge of the screen.

EDIT - Screeny before I go for school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









^^Scaled down stupidly


----------



## Urza (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> And Warcuied, you are supposed to put that AveTunes desklet off the screen a bit so it looks like it's coming from the edge of the screen.


It looks better the way it is; almost original looking dare I say.


----------



## flai (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > And Warcuied, you are supposed to put that AveTunes desklet off the screen a bit so it looks like it's coming from the edge of the screen.
> ...



Each to their own, I think it looks out of place but ok.


----------



## tomqman (Jan 9, 2008)

wow kikuchiyo i like your wallpaper where can i find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or wallpapers like it


----------



## Hit (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I posted recently but I like my new wallpaper (and the thread is getting very PC-y againÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool dude
First of all-That Wallpaper rocks!
Second of all-U use Mac


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone know a way to set a delay on RKlauncher from popping up?
I use Rocketdock because I can keep it in the background and after a delay I specify, it'll pop up if I have my mouse on the area where the dock is.
I can't seem to find such a setting in RKlauncher which makes it seem like such a waste because everyone is recommending it.

Also.. there are some settings which I can't seem to access...
Some of them I can't be too bothered about but others like "start up with windows" can't be selected..
Does anyone know whats up with that?

Lastly, I totally agree with flai. This thread should be made a sticky


----------



## dg10050 (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I recently installed OSx86 Leopard on my new PC. Unfortunately, none of the 4 network adapters (WiFi/NIC) that I own are compatible with OSX. So for now I'm just stuck with Windows until the Forcedeth drivers are updated. (Everything else worked great btw, even my GeForce 8800 GTS) You'd be surprised at how useless a computer can be without internet though.


----------



## flai (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Does anyone know a way to set a delay on RKlauncher from popping up?
> I use Rocketdock because I can keep it in the background and after a delay I specify, it'll pop up if I have my mouse on the area where the dock is.
> I can't seem to find such a setting in RKlauncher which makes it seem like such a waste because everyone is recommending it.
> 
> ...



This should solve the startup problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=24982


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know a way to set a delay on RKlauncher from popping up?
> ...



Thanks a lot flai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess this means I'm switching over to RKlauncher permanently.


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## phoood (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's my desktop.  Just recently started using themes again after going "cold turkey" for a year or two.




fix0red my links with higher quality/sized ones.


edit-PRODUCTIVITY FTFW!!!1


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## War (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, guys. I'm sorry you don't like it Flai :\ I really do think it looks good though. I'll try your suggestion for AveTunes, but I don't really get how you want me to put it.

Thanks for the icon links too!


----------



## GrimLord (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, guys. I'm sorry you don't like it Flai :\ I really do think it looks good though. I'll try your suggestion for AveTunes, but I don't really get how you want me to put it.
> 
> Thanks for the icon links too!



I think I read in another topic that you said you wanted a Mac theme? I forgot which thread but I suggest FlyakiteOSX
Screens and info:
www.flyakiteosx.com/ 

Updated version (3.5):
http://osx.portraitofakite.com/


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Hit @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted recently but I like my new wallpaper (and the thread is getting very PC-y again
> ...


why the hell is everything in japanese?
ug... how geeky.


----------



## Urza (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> why the hell is everything in japanese?
> ug... how geeky.


Quite possibly because s/he lives in Japan?

More on topic, it just seems like one of the  more bloated of the generic OSX desktops we've been seeing. Nice wallpaper though.


----------



## flai (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, guys. I'm sorry you don't like it Flai :\ I really do think it looks good though. I'll try your suggestion for AveTunes, but I don't really get how you want me to put it.
> 
> Thanks for the icon links too!



Don't get the wrong idea, I do like it, I just think it would look like it is supposed to if you move it to a position like this -






See how it is off the screen a little, I think you should put in like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Urza, perhaps that is how he likes it? With no windows or anything it's just two big icons and a Coversutra Jewel Case, not really bloated, I think the messyness of the bottom screenshot was just to show what he uses.


----------



## Urza (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> And Urza, perhaps that is how he likes it?


Which is relevant to my opinion how? You may like generic Mac desktops, but that doesn't change my opinion that they're bland and unoriginal.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Whoa Twi, WB killed your compy? I'm kinda scared now o__o I use WindowBlinds, and I love my computer to much to risk it like that.
> 
> Well, here's my desktop... I finally decided to stop being so lazy and start getting some album art for my songs, even though I have so many different songs that it will take at least a few hours to get 'em all. Either way, here it is:
> 
> ...



Instead of looking for the album art for all of your songs, try MediaMonkey.  All you do is scan the location where the songs are and once it is done sorting all of the music by artist and what not, you highlight each album you are looking for art for and hit autotag from the web.  It automatically renames all of the songs for you and imbeds the album art into the song tag so you'll always have it no matter where you move the music to.

On Topic: One of the best I've seen here so far.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> why the hell is everything in japanese?
> ug... how geeky.



Because I live in Japan (rural Aomori, no less) and speak Japanese?  Because I write a lot of Japanese documents for work and for the English classes I teach?  Because I run Japanese software?  Because I work in an office where all the machines use Japanese Windows XP (my Toshiba included) and so it's good for me to know Japanese computer terminology?   Because I use the Japanese web more than English web sites?

Thanks for playing though, I'm sure we have a lovely parting gift for you.



As for the second shot I just wanted to show off some apps and pictures of my students.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think the wallpaper is a little busy, but three icons is good - minimalism is better than having a lot of garbage everywhere (see my work laptop or the Windows install on this Mac for proof).  

And that's the thing.  When I used Windows exclusively I went to a hell of a lot of trouble to skin it, to change the icons, to make it look different.  Since switching I've barely done anything - I've changed some system icons and when I used Tiger I used the Uno window decoration modification, and that's it (and I desaturated the mixi client icon on my menubar so it's not hideously gold but grey).  OS X Isn't nearly as hideous as vanilla XP or Vista, so there's far less impetus for me to theme it or install crap like Shapeshifter or Windowblinds.

You say it's bland, but I say I like this elegance better than hacking system DLLS in Windows XP so it doesn't look like I'm living in 1998.


----------



## Urza (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> You say it's bland, but I say I like this elegance better than hacking system DLLS in Windows XP so it doesn't look like I'm living in 1998.


Because those one-click patchers are so difficult to use that you needed to think of a blatant hyperbole to supplement your whining, right?

Regardless, I'm not going to try and change your opinion. If you like generic OSX then thats of course your choice.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You say it's bland, but I say I like this elegance better than hacking system DLLS in Windows XP so it doesn't look like I'm living in 1998.
> ...



It really sounds like you're the one whining.  Back when I was using Windows if you didn't like what a patch used, you had to go in and manually change things yourself.  

It seems like the classy thing to do would be either not comment if you don't like it or be nicer about it, but perhaps that's asking too much.  

I too have no plans on changing your opinion.  I like my set up.  While I might have used a slightly different theme if Shapeshifter wasn't garbage, it is and I won't, so there we are.  In Tiger the default theme was terrible so I changed it to Uno - which looks pretty much like Leopard (and wasn't a Shapeshifter theme - it replaced system files itself).  In Leopard it's not so bad - I'd rather have a system where I don't have to worry about haxies than one that looks cool and has conflicts.


----------



## DarkCamui (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Urza (Jan 11, 2008)

EDIT:  Bah, I'm being overly critical. The genericness of this thread is just getting under my skin.


----------



## flai (Jan 11, 2008)

I suggest as a solution to the criticisms of the desktops here to create a customization thread, especially for people who want to be critiqued on their desktop, or learn how to customize their OS. I think I'll start one just now.


----------



## apb407 (Jan 11, 2008)

how do you guys get such good pics of your desktop?


----------



## Urza (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> I suggest as a solution to the criticisms of the desktops here to create a customization thread, especially for people who want to be critiqued on their desktop, or learn how to customize their OS. I think I'll start one just now.


Finger slipped

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71374


----------



## Scorned (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(apb407 @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> how do you guys get such good pics of your desktop?



Press Prnt Screen, then go to paint and press paste to get your desktop screenshot. [If you have Windows].

If you have trouble, you might have to use the Fn key with it, or just go to the On screen keyboard.


----------



## flai (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > why the hell is everything in japanese?
> ...


But the person in question himself isn't Japanese.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 12 2008 said:


>



Link to wallpaper, please


----------



## flai (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Jan 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/9708/picture1rf3.png
> ...



http://xiaobeike-alexshell.deviantart.com/...Ground-61030591

EDIT ~ Another screenshot, from the lord and master of customization -


----------



## War (Jan 13, 2008)

I liked it better when it was a privilege to be called that >__>

Anyway, really nice desktop. The one before this last one, I mean. I really like that guys drawing style.


----------



## usmagen (Jan 13, 2008)

this one at teh moment. cant find the time to make more artworks lately


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> But the person in question himself isn't Japanese.



That is true.  But if it weren't for bilingual people like myself (or tri, since I speak something else), no one would be translating those games you play, officially or unofficially.


----------



## flai (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> I liked it better when it was a privilege to be called that >__>
> 
> Anyway, really nice desktop. The one before this last one, I mean. I really like that guys drawing style.



I was being funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, I've been called it enough for it to be ok for me to be big-headed


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 13, 2008)

Really bored, since it's like 2 AM here. I tried an retro look. >_>


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > But the person in question himself isn't Japanese.
> ...


Now what does that have to do with anything? I'm bilingual (trilingual once I finish French) and I don't translate games. And you said to me you were an English teacher in a PM, so I mean you could be a translator but...

Most localization teams for America are in America, save a few exceptions.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Jan 9 2008 said:


>



lawl. Is that Meg...or Dia (I can never tell them apart :/ )?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> lawl. Is that Meg...or Dia (I can never tell them apart :/ )?



I she supposed to be famous?


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 13, 2008)

Click for bigger size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Updated


----------



## flai (Jan 13, 2008)

Complete copy of a tahiti-bob screenshot but I don't care -






And Urza, hurry up with your customization thread post


----------



## Urza (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> And Urza, hurry up with your customization thread post


I haven't had a chance to do it. 

Tonight I'll at least get _something_  up.


----------



## gigermunit (Jan 13, 2008)

[img=http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/7756/desktop1lf7.th.png]

the blacked out files names are just files i dont want people asking me where to get and blah blah.........


----------



## User200 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Twiffles (Jan 14, 2008)

I just love this wallpaper.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Twiffles, you have that (or know where I can get it) at 1600*1200?
With Music




Without Music


----------



## bootmonster (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> I just love this wallpaper.




Where can I get this wallpaper man? it is amazing


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/dividebyzero.jpg

in b4 negative comments

*disclaimer: not really my wallpaper*


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/dividebyzero.jpg
> 
> in b4 negative comments


Oh lawd, I can't find an emote to display my disdain.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I guess (wiki). It was only slightly interesting to me because I had been listening to them recently. Anywho, desktop:


----------



## Urza (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/dividebyzero.jpg
> 
> in b4 negative comments


in after and during negative comments you twat.


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> I just love this wallpaper.



That one is just great, love it


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 15 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/dividebyzero.jpg
> ...


you can just type facepalm.jpg

and thats not my real wallpaper. I just wanted to see what you guys would say


----------



## flai (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/dividebyzero.jpg
> 
> in b4 negative comments



Yuck.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > lawl. Is that Meg...or Dia (I can never tell them apart :/ )?



Dia


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 14, 2008)

For those that want, here is a dA link to the wallpaper I'm using.

http://manicho.deviantart.com/art/twp2-08-...y-wall-64551895

I also recommend you check his other stuff. He has some really awesome walls.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 15 2008 said:
> ...


Facepalm doesn't accurately describe it.
I really hope you were just trolling, because that really is an extreme display of newfaggotry.


----------



## juancarlos234 (Jan 15, 2008)

(No idea who did the wallpaper, but I love it.  Also, there is actually a reason behind there being a folder called Waynes World.)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 15 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> ...


I did the same thing on /wg/, it was fun.


----------



## Tommy_T (Jan 15, 2008)

Got a new wallpaper so updated my theme to fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 15, 2008)

fucking cancer
chemo is not working


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 15, 2008)

click for a larger 1
lol, need to clean up my desktop 
wallpaper from deviant art


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Salamantis (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> For those that want, here is a dA link to the wallpaper I'm using.
> 
> http://manicho.deviantart.com/art/twp2-08-...y-wall-64551895
> 
> I also recommend you check his other stuff. He has some really awesome walls.



I've got to agree, Manicho is a great artist.

I have lots of his walls.


----------



## usmagen (Jan 16, 2008)

LAWL!


----------



## Pulka (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## War (Jan 16, 2008)

Flai, what icons did you use in screen 643


----------



## superrob (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(usmagen @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> LAWL!


How can you even live with that??


----------



## usmagen (Jan 17, 2008)

eyestrain is teh key


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

If you want a copy, feel free to ask.


----------



## superrob (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> If you want a copy, feel free to ask.


Is That Zelda?


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes. Ocarina of Time to be precise.

However the image itself isn't exactly something you can get in game.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

I AM A BANANA

internet to whoever gets it


----------



## flai (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Scorned (Jan 19, 2008)

You should just post your wallpaper, since its pretty much the same screen everytime, with just a different wallpaper, and most people ask you where you get the wallpaper anyways.

I like the wallpaper, its simplicity and all, but id probably choose something more.


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 19, 2008)

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/4139/00000002nc9.png

Taken with Jing! in Hackintosh Iatkos


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 19, 2008)

Due to the fact that this topic has strayed from the original course, it will now be known as "Post a picture of your desktop!". It has also, in accordance with its newly proclaimed purpose, been exercised from the Graphics and Art forum and will now reside within the Computer Systems section. Have a nice day.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 19, 2008)

Say whaaa? Wasn't it always called post a picture of your desktop?


----------



## flai (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Due to the fact that this topic has strayed from the original course, it will now be known as "Post a picture of your desktop!". It has also, in accordance with its newly proclaimed purpose, been exercised from the Graphics and Art forum and will now reside within the Computer Systems section. Have a nice day.



Yay! Finally...


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Say whaaa? Wasn't it always called post a picture of your desktop?


But the original post said 'post a picture of your dekstop *wallpaper*'


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> I AM A BANANA
> 
> internet to whoever gets it



REJECTED by Don Hertzfeldt. Very funny


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## flai (Jan 20, 2008)

EDIT - Wrong image @[email protected]


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Jan 26, 2008)

Seeing as no one posted in a while...






I've switched over completely to Launchy now. I can't live without it anymore.
Disabled RK Launcher but I still leave it on my computer.


----------



## flai (Jan 27, 2008)

ByteController skin ported by me

Wall here

Quicksilver icon by Adam Betts

Dock - Alternative by Kenta-Macthemes


----------



## War (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow flai, I really like that ObjectBar theme. Link, please?

I haven't posted in forever, so I figured I might as well. I have a new wallpaper, edited ALL my icons with mods,and  finally got a hold of ObjectBar.

With OB: 





Without OB:


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 27, 2008)

http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jjjcj8.jpg
l
l
l
l
o
o
o
o
0
0
0
0
O
O
O
O
O
C
C
C
C


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Wow flai, I really like that ObjectBar theme. Link, please?
> 
> I haven't posted in forever, so I figured I might as well. I have a new wallpaper, edited ALL my icons with mods,andÂ finally got a hold of ObjectBar.
> 
> ...



Nice desktop but could you please upload JPG's instead of PNG files?
They're a lot smaller in size and load faster.
For those with a slower bandwith M'kay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## flai (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Wow flai, I really like that ObjectBar theme. Link, please?
> 
> I haven't posted in forever, so I figured I might as well. I have a new wallpaper, edited ALL my icons with mods,andÂ finally got a hold of ObjectBar.
> 
> ...



That's a Mac, not ObjectBar, sorry.


----------



## AbraCadvr (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## War (Jan 27, 2008)

Aw, that's too bad, flai. Do you know of a place with good OB skins? I looked in deviantart and such, but found really ugly ones. I want a semi transparent one like yours. :3

My apologies, xcalibur. I just wanted it to be higher quality, but I'll make them jpeg next time.


----------



## flai (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Aw, that's too bad, flai. Do you know of a place with good OB skins? I looked in deviantart and such, but found really ugly ones. I want a semi transparent one like yours. :3
> 
> My apologies, xcalibur. I just wanted it to be higher quality, but I'll make them jpeg next time.



Only way to get a semi-transparent one is to mod it yourself for the wallpaper you are using. I never bothered with that so I can't help you there.

EDIT - New page, new desk -


----------



## rs4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Click for full


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 28, 2008)

Meh, really bored. But I love my wallpaper.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I finally made it look a bit nicer.


----------



## War (Jan 28, 2008)

Twi xD Cute wallpaper. What a naughty Suzumiya-chan.

I was wondering something... I went to Frys today and saw a computer with Vista installed, and when you have multiple programs running and you press TAB, it brings the tabs up in like... a 3D plane. I don't know how to explain it, but it was really cool. It cycled through them like... sheets of paper? Im a horrible explainer, but I was wondering if I can get that on my XP?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> I was wondering something... I went to Frys today and saw a computer with Vista installed, and when you have multiple programs running and you press TAB, it brings the tabs up in like... a 3D plane. I don't know how to explain it, but it was really cool. It cycled through them like... sheets of paper? Im a horrible explainer, but I was wondering if I can get that on my XP?


Quick google search finds me this:

http://www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/

Though thats a pay version, but if you can't find an alternative you can crack it.

The feature in Vista is called Flip3D and is installed by default, so use that info to help yourself.


----------



## Urza (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> I was wondering something... I went to Frys today and saw a computer with Vista installed, and when you have multiple programs running and you press TAB, it brings the tabs up in like... a 3D plane. I don't know how to explain it, but it was really cool. It cycled through them like... sheets of paper? Im a horrible explainer, but I was wondering if I can get that on my XP?


Its called Flip3D, and its one of the most useless graphical enhancements ever released.

I'm sure you'll disregard what I just said and want to try it anyways, so the feature can be gotten on XP with Otaku Software's TopDesk.
http://www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/


----------



## War (Jan 28, 2008)

xD Nah, it's fine. Are there any other BETTER graphical enhancements? I thought that one was pretty cool.

Also, for whoever is a Mac expert here (I take it Urza or flai) do iMacs have any worthwile programs that I should be aware of? I'm using the iMac at the Apple store right now, and I see a bunch of programs I've never heard of... iChat, iMovie, GarageBand, Motion, Color...many more.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 28, 2008)

only 3 icons and I rarely even use them lol.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 28, 2008)

@Warcueid : There's a free program available called winflip.
Its a bit buggy but works fine most of the time.

http://www.jcxp.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=20618






I got a really nice styler toolbar and as embarrassing as it may sound...
I finally managed to work out how to install fonts. Makes my VS's a lot more enjoyable.

Edit: I went to Otaku software page and I saw DeskSpace there. I got the 15 day trial and I have to say it looks pretty sweet and isn't even that taxing on my system.


----------



## flai (Jan 28, 2008)

Twiffles and xcalibur get my award for this page, but I favor Twiffles at the moment simply because xcalibur uploads horrible quality jpegs ruining his shots.


----------



## War (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if this should go here or in the customization thread... if it goes in the other one, please let me know and I'll fix it.

I was wondering... other than DeskSpace, is there another sort of clone of Spaces? Also, is there a Finder program for Windows?


----------



## blueskies (Jan 29, 2008)

Posting again from my laptop, which has a new background.





ubuntu-studio.  click for full size.  i'm not very good with gimp, but w/e i'm learning.


----------



## Triforce (Jan 30, 2008)

Current desk


----------



## flai (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> Current desk



^^win.


----------



## nileyg (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Triforce @ Jan 30 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Current desk
> ...


yes, quite



I need a new winamp skin...


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> Current desk


Does that icon set happen to have a name? Or are they custom? >.>


----------



## flai (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Triforce @ Jan 30 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Current desk
> ...



http://j3concepts.deviantart.com/art/J3Con...pdated-45651910


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 2, 2008)

My desktop , behold the giant smiley


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Also, is there a Finder program for Windows?


Windows already has one, it's called Windows Explorer.


----------



## rs4 (Feb 3, 2008)

Click for full


----------



## flai (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is there a Finder program for Windows?
> ...



Don't be an arse.

FindeXer - 

http://tomseffect.com/


----------



## moozxy (Feb 3, 2008)

How do you hide the start bar at the bottom of the screen on win xp? And how do you get rid of your recycling bin on the desktop?
Oh and if it can be done, how do you go through programmes that you have open?


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> How do you hide the start bar at the bottom of the screen on win xp?
> Drag it to the edge of the screen until its gone, or right click it and set it to auto-hide.
> 
> 
> ...


Alt + Tab.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you hide the start bar at the bottom of the screen on win xp?
> ...


for the recycle bin part. if using XP, download tweakui and run it. select the "desktop" aera and untick recycle bin


----------



## War (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw man! My RK Launcher started working really horribly and crashing a LOT. I had to redownload it, and I lost all my docklets and themes. Really sucks :[ I had an awesome docklet called Tasks that would make a little menu thing pop up and show you your windows open and stuff. It was really neat and I cannot find it! Anyone have it?


----------



## rs4 (Feb 6, 2008)

Click for full

Warcueid, I'll look for it, I might have that docklet somewhere here.


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Aw man! My RK Launcher started working really horribly and crashing a LOT. I had to redownload it, and I lost all my docklets and themes. Really sucks :[ I had an awesome docklet called Tasks that would make a little menu thing pop up and show you your windows open and stuff. It was really neat and I cannot find it! Anyone have it?


I'm not sure, but I thought that that docklet was automatically downloaded with the rk launcher + theme from here: http://windowsedge.com/iVista%20Project/RKLauncher.html
BTW, just to let you know that download is a pack, so it downloads  rk launcher, the theme, and the docklet(s) all in one, so you might have to uninstall your RK launcher you're using right now.  Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Urza (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> I'm not sure, but I thought that that docklet was automatically downloaded with the rk launcher + theme from here: http://windowsedge.com/iVista%20Project/RKLauncher.html
> BTW, just to let you know that download is a pack, so it downloadsÂ rk launcher, the theme, and the docklet(s) all in one, so you might have to uninstall your RK launcher you're using right now.Â Someone correct me if I am wrong.


For those that use the iVista RKLauncher mod, a new version came out two days ago. So follow that link.


----------



## rs4 (Feb 11, 2008)

Clickk


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## War (Feb 11, 2008)

rs4, PLEASE share that wallpaper! Its smexy as hell! @[email protected]


----------



## flai (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> rs4, PLEASE share that wallpaper! Its smexy as hell! @[email protected]



http://kon.deviantart.com/art/ROBOTrock-Wallpaper-76948891


----------



## War (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot flai! :3 Saving the day as always.

Hey flai, I was wondering... did you ever get Miranda figured out, or did you jsu tnot bother with it anymore? Because it looks like you can get some really nice skins for it... and also, I'm not quite sure about this one, but it looks like it can replicate the chat bubble thingies that iChat has? 'Cause I see everyone in DA with those sexy chat bubbles, and they all use Miranda...


----------



## m3rox (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's my wallpaper (I use the name Cyrax on a different message board, that's why that's on there), this is 100% photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(no need to post the actual desktop right now)


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Thanks a lot flai! :3 Saving the day as always.
> 
> Hey flai, I was wondering... did you ever get Miranda figured out, or did you jsu tnot bother with it anymore? Because it looks like you can get some really nice skins for it... and also, I'm not quite sure about this one, but it looks like it can replicate the chat bubble thingies that iChat has? 'Cause I see everyone in DA with those sexy chat bubbles, and they all use Miranda...



Its IEview + templates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't configure it for some reason and whenever I try and use it, Miranda crashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I've kind of just given up...


----------



## flai (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Thanks a lot flai! :3 Saving the day as always.
> 
> Hey flai, I was wondering... did you ever get Miranda figured out, or did you jsu tnot bother with it anymore? Because it looks like you can get some really nice skins for it... and also, I'm not quite sure about this one, but it looks like it can replicate the chat bubble thingies that iChat has? 'Cause I see everyone in DA with those sexy chat bubbles, and they all use Miranda...



I gave up, it's possibly the hardest program to get working properly besides FooBar. You could ask someone on dA for their config, but it's a horrible messenger anyway IMO, alot of the buttons etc for most iChat or Adium skins are non-functional.


----------



## War (Feb 11, 2008)

Aw shucks, that's too bad.

Kinda sucks that Trillian doesn't have the bubbles like that. I'd probably settle for just that.


----------



## rs4 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sure it looks aesthetically pleasing but Miranda still isn't that great.

And yeah, Flai threw up the right link to the wall.


----------



## Urza (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know how you people are having so many issues.

I set Miranda up without a hitch, and it now looks better and has more functionality than any other client I've ever used.


----------



## flai (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> I don't know how you people are having so many issues.
> 
> I set Miranda up without a hitch, and it now looks better and has more functionality than any other client I've ever used.



It's difficult, and I'd rather not have to install loads of plugins to get something working with the functionality it should come with in the first place. 

Easiest alternative messenger I've used is Pidgin on Windows. Mac users it's obviously Adium, the best messenger ever made.


----------



## Urza (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> It's difficult, and I'd rather not have to install loads of plugins to get something working with the functionality it should come with in the first place.
> 
> Easiest alternative messenger I've used is Pidgin on Windows. Mac users it's obviously Adium, the best messenger ever made.


Pidgin is a great messenger. I suppose its probably your best bet if you aren't very technically competent in working with software, which is something that Miranda definitely requires.


----------



## flai (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's difficult, and I'd rather not have to install loads of plugins to get something working with the functionality it should come with in the first place.
> ...



It's not that I'm not particular incompetent, I just want programs to work. If they don't and I have to spend five hours getting the thing to look good then I'm going to end up not using the software. But for anyone wanting an easy alternative Pidgin is probably the best I've used on Windows.


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 13, 2008)

miranda isnt hard to work

download software
download modern contact lists
get skins


----------



## Urza (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's not that I'm not particular incompetent, I just want programs to work. If they don't and I have to spend five hours getting the thing to look good then I'm going to end up not using the software.


If it takes you 5 hours to get Miranda working properly, then I'll have to disagree with you being competent with software to any extent.

rhyguy has the process about right. I myself have about 4 other plugins I would add, but installing them is as simple as drag and drop into the plugins folder.


----------



## flai (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 hour was an exaggeration, but it isn't quite as simple as that if you want the skins to actually look right. Perhaps I just have high standards about what looks good.


----------



## Urza (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> but it isn't quite as simple as that if you want the skins to actually look right.
> I have to completely disagree. Skinning is just as easy as anything else. Obviously not as easy as the one-click GTK theming of Pidgin (HA if those are your "high standards"), but maybe 10 minutes tops.
> 
> 
> ...


If you did, you would be using Miranda; so I'm pretty sure its technical incompetence.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 14, 2008)

Back on topic:


----------



## rs4 (Feb 14, 2008)

click for fullness


----------



## smallkidd (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/dividebyzero.jpg
> 
> in b4 negative comments
> 
> *disclaimer: not really my wallpaper*



ANONYMOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I approve.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/dividebyzero.jpg
> ...



gb2 gaia


----------



## Opium (Feb 15, 2008)

My desktop on my brand new lovely Samsung 22" 226BW. I bought it yesterday


----------



## smallkidd (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> gb2 gaia


I was never there..... I like Anonymous because of their current actions against Scientology. I do not consider myself a "fag".

@Opium: Wow..... nice....


----------



## test84 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Trulen (Feb 16, 2008)

Avast.  I am becoming fed up at photobuket and it's restrictions nowadays D:

I like things sort of clean.

But, I've seen on some of your vista computers, that similar to my applauncher sidebar thing, you guys have a horizontal sort of thing that displays bigger icons.  


What would that be called?


----------



## Scorned (Feb 16, 2008)

I finally got my Mac.


----------



## Scorned (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> ht]
> 
> 
> 5 hour was an exaggeration, but it isn't quite as simple as that if you want the skins to actually look right. Perhaps I just have high standards about what looks good.




Miranda has the best looking skins that ive seen, so i have no idea what youre talking about.


----------



## Urza (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Trulen @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> But, I've seen on some of your *Windows, Macintosh, and Linux* computers, that similar to my applauncher sidebar thing, you guys have a horizontal sort of thing that displays bigger icons.Â


A dock.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

PICK UP THAT CAN






now put it in the trashcan


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

Of all the people I thought you would have a 4chan shortcut in your toolbar, lol.  But seriously, it could become handy.


----------



## nileyg (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## slayerspud (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorned @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> I finally got my Mac.



omg, upload/link wallpaper please.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's mine. Sakura from Card Captor Sakura


----------



## blueskies (Feb 19, 2008)

I finally broke and decided to turn on beryl.  I wanted to use AWN again, so I kinda had to.  screenshot couldn't quite grab the album art/control applet.  pretty basic, but I changed it up and wanted to share again.  love this thread.


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Westside (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Feb 19 2008 said:


>


May I ask what that background is called iffy?


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think its called colorblind.  It was on deviantart.com
EDIT: Typing in 'colorblind' won't find it.  I got some links though,
Widescreen: http://relhom.deviantart.com/art/Colorblind-wide-76597894
Not widescreen: http://relhom.deviantart.com/art/Colorblind-76517575


----------



## m0nk3y (Feb 20, 2008)

pm me if you want to ask me something about my desktop


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Jaejae (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Errisper (Feb 22, 2008)

This is what I use


----------



## apb407 (Feb 22, 2008)

xcalibur  where did you get the Champloo wallpaper its amazing can i have a link


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(apb407 @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> xcaliburÂ where did you get the Champloo wallpaper its amazing can i have a link



http://download-v5.streamload.com/c9538b10...o%20Tweaked.jpg


----------



## rs4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Click for the fullness


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 1, 2008)

I liek it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(click for bigger version)

[EDIT]: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rs4 we have the same wallpaper


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Samutz (Mar 2, 2008)

Finally changed a few weeks ago after using my old one for years.

Oh look.. it's an attachment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone delete the attachment.


----------



## Kirby102 (Mar 2, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Where'd you get those dock icons? They're much like what I was looking for in rs4's one (which I did find eventually... I'll supply the link to those dock icons, if I remembered, someone requested for those...), but these have folders... which I need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me where you got that retro clock from? (the bottom right corner)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks guys, I needed a new cleanup for my desktop, but dunno how clean it should be... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now there's people more cleaner than mine


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 2, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> Where'd you get those dock icons? They're much like what I was looking for in rs4's one (which I did find eventually... I'll supply the link to those dock icons, if I remembered, someone requested for those...), but these have folders... which I need
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://styrizo.deviantart.com/art/Reflecti...indows-43145161

Its not a contest. You should stick to what you are comfortable with, even if its a cluttered desktop.

One question to you guys.
Does anyone know of a docklet for my dock which adds an icon whenever I add in a USB drive or something?
I find it a hassle to have to go through My computer...
Also, what is that calendar lots of people seem to have. It looks really nice. Iffy has it in his screenshot.


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's Rainlendar.
Personally I think the default skin is the best, but you can get other ones.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 2, 2008)

Utter meh this time around. Vista is so hard to work with compared to XP, which to my is a lot easier to customize.




Click to enlarge.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm having trouble patching my uxtheme.dll, whenever I patch it I reboot and then the default XP theme doesn't work and neither do any other skins apart from classic (whenever I open any windows, whether it be explorer windows or apps, I get an error and x window closes). Any ideas?


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 2, 2008)

Just use StyleXP if you want to change XP themes, it's really pretty simple.


----------



## Chotaz (Mar 2, 2008)

twiffles what do you use to customize ur desktop? btw what OS are u in?


----------



## PikaPika (Mar 2, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Utter meh this time around. Vista is so hard to work with compared to XP, which to my is a lot easier to customize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wallpaper please? And here's mine:


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 2, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> twiffles what do you use to customize ur desktop? btw what OS are u in?
> You'd think it would be standard stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 2, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> PICK UP THAT CAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now just hand over that wallpaper nice and easy, son.


----------



## Urza (Mar 2, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> You should stick to what you are comfortable with, even if its a cluttered desktop.


No you shouldn't. As corny as it may sound, a cluttered desktop promotes a cluttered mind, and can become a prominent roadblock in GTD. 

In addition to this, you're losing efficiency and spending much more time on menial tasks like simply launching applications.


----------



## Verocity (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## dg10050 (Mar 3, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is why you should just use straight CLI Linux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No GUI = No Clutter


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 3, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/8441/117294424812pu4.jpg


----------



## phoood (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to post a new pic of my desktop, though the only difference is there is no theme.  In my eyes it's clutter.

Off to clean my desktop


----------



## Urza (Mar 3, 2008)

dg10050 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Text can be clutter too :smugwinkingsmileythathasnowapparentlybeenremoved:


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 3, 2008)

My Artwork  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Size 1600x1200


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't need much, just a nice wallpaper.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 3, 2008)

nileyg said:
			
		

> [attachment=307:attachment]
> I need a new winamp skin...



Nil, did you post a link to that wallpaper somewhere? It would rock if you did.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 3, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble patching my uxtheme.dll, whenever I patch it I reboot and then the default XP theme doesn't work and neither do any other skins apart from classic (whenever I open any windows, whether it be explorer windows or apps, I get an error and x window closes). Any ideas?



Which service pack are you using?
There are different kinds you know.


----------



## Pulka (Mar 3, 2008)

Everyone got nice desktops but me. :'(


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 3, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SP2, is there a specific patcher for my service pack?


----------



## Prime (Mar 3, 2008)

orginal size


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 3, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enh...tiPatcher.shtml 
Try this one (M)artin. It worked for me.

One question though, are you running x64 windows?
I've heard its different for the x64 versions.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Kyoji (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 4, 2008)

followed linki:




i mean by the dock part and half life bg


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 5, 2008)

Spoiler











My new desktop after my recent reinstall of windows.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2008)

what app brings your windows all minimized like that? (bottomleft corner)


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 5, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> what app brings your windows all minimized like that? (bottomleft corner)


I think it is called miniMIZE.


----------



## fischju (Mar 5, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rocketdock can do that too.


----------



## Urza (Mar 5, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miniMIZE leaves them as free-moving objects however (plus smaller memory footprint).


----------



## rs4 (Mar 6, 2008)

edit - lol, sorry Kirby for the late reply. I rarely jump into the forums. About the clock, it's a flash-clock that I had to convert into an .exe so it runs like a gadget :S


----------



## TaMs (Mar 6, 2008)

New screen = have to post picture of my desktop.


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 6, 2008)

Windows partition erp.
Haven't bothered to do much to it, only use it for Photoshop and gaming.


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 6, 2008)

Was bored, decided to pretty it up a little.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 7, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Pulka (Mar 8, 2008)

My Pika-shoes!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 8, 2008)

im gonna change mine. im getting tired of "The Great Wave"
[url=http://spideronthefloor.com/jordan/images/...ires%20Wave.jpg]http://spideronthefloor.com/jordan/images/...ires%20Wave.jpg[/url]

*Posts merged*



			
				Linkiboy said:
			
		

> [color=#000000background#000000]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



inb4ilikmudkipz


----------



## lolsjoel (Mar 8, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## Lazlo Falconi (Mar 10, 2008)

I love these threads


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 11, 2008)

Slight changes only this time. I'm really bored so I decided to put it up.



Spoiler








The foobar config is Fofr V 0.91


----------



## rs4 (Mar 12, 2008)

Click for details


----------



## wes (Mar 12, 2008)

Lots of OS X wannabees here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Real OS X


----------



## Pulka (Mar 13, 2008)

wes said:
			
		

> Lots of OS X wannabees here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But OS x is so expensive.


----------



## DarkCamui (Mar 13, 2008)

Pulka said:
			
		

> wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.insanelymac.com/

now it's not


----------



## soliunasm (Mar 13, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Urza (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> Pulka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are people who still pirate from upload sites? 

Its not 2002 anymore.


----------



## webyugioh (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is my laptop desktop.






It has english windows vista installed.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll possibly add to this thread tomorrow when my new monitor turns up and if the image isn't that large (1920x1200).
There are some good wallpapers here, I am personally having a hard time finding one that stands that is available in a large size.


----------



## Dingler (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## webyugioh (Mar 13, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> I'll possibly add to this thread tomorrow when my new monitor turns up and if the image isn't that large (1920x1200).
> There are some good wallpapers here, I am personally having a hard time finding one that stands that is available in a large size.


There are many great wallpapers here that are in 1920x1200.


----------



## moozxy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine:


Spoiler


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 14, 2008)

Click on the image for the full 1920x1200 size.


----------



## Pulka (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## CrEsPo (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think I added mine yet ...


----------



## No-Lifer (Mar 14, 2008)

Small picture, I know.
I can only post a pic of my background,not of my desktop because I kicked my PC to dead


----------



## rs4 (Mar 16, 2008)

Click for details


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 17, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> Click on the image for the full 1920x1200 size.


that is a magnificant desktop in need of a serious OS upgrade!


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 17, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> that is a magnificant desktop in need of a serious OS upgrade!



Suggestions? It runs XP, not really in the market for Vista ATM.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 17, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he assumed because you were using the old windows style that you were using Windows ME or older.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 17, 2008)

Not found a style I like, plus this gives me an increase in performance (like I need it).
I have seen a couple of black metallic themes that look cool but I could never find them.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 17, 2008)

Having Vista is lame, and makes it hard to find a good VS... 




Click to Enlarge


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 17, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ubuntu? i dont use ubuntu because i cant ever find the software I need! XP or Vista HP...
+100 on the wallpaper tho!


----------



## Akotan (Mar 17, 2008)

That's my desktop, simple, clean and tidy (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Urza (Mar 17, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> plus this gives me an increase in performance (like I need it).


Unless you have a graphics card thats several years old, no it won't.


----------



## pasc (Mar 17, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> legendofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 2.0 Gbps ? wow! I have barely 36 mbits  

and... nice background... you could update the poor lock of your bars with a program that allows thoughcustomisation of those (my friend for example changed his windows xp to  "omg how good does this look" windows vista style


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 18, 2008)

My messy workspace:









I modified a wallpaper from this set a bit, to use as my desktop background.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 18, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> legendofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nVidia 680i motherboard with 2 gigabit ethernet ports, teamed with nVidia's software.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 18, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> legendofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How bout you take a look at my windows customization tutorial?


----------



## Urza (Mar 18, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"XP doesn't really use the graphics card"? Are you joking?

The window manager is completely rendered by the graphics card, as it is in almost every other window-based operating system. The only reason you would take a hit performance-wise is if your graphics card was trash.


----------



## rs4 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## DrKupo (Mar 21, 2008)

And this is mine.

http://www.kolonopinz.com/MyStuff/gbatemp.png


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 21, 2008)

Playing with Halo 3 screenshots, seeing if I can get anything good.



Spoiler


----------



## Flooded (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Jaejae (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Mar 23, 2008)

I actually get this joke


----------



## Pulka (Mar 25, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> And this is mine.
> 
> http://www.kolonopinz.com/MyStuff/gbatemp.png


I want a Mac!


----------



## rs4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Click for fullness



			
				Flooded19 said:
			
		

> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg7/flo...05886748738.jpg



Have you got it in another resolution? I've been seeing it around for months but never got around to asking lol. Or uhh, where did you find it lol.


----------



## Chief_Second (Mar 29, 2008)

you can't touch this

http://www.kernelthread.com/mac/vpc/images/win101.gif


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 29, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

> Flooded19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler











enjoy


----------



## moozxy (Mar 29, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> I actually get this joke


Ah could I get the wallpaper please?

Mine:


Spoiler


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 29, 2008)

Gearing up for Code Geass R2. Click to enlarge.


----------



## shootme (Mar 29, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> rs4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this picture from a series or something? or is it just something someone made?


----------



## moozxy (Mar 29, 2008)

I believe it's just something Oh! great author of Air Gear drew. Not 100% sure on that though.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 29, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it off /w/ and its not there now so I uploaded it for you.

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3707/1206280521870lc8.png

Also; FLCL FTW!

@twiffles: awesome wall. The second season should start somewhere in april right?


----------



## lagman (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine is so not cool XD


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 29, 2008)

[attachment=329:loblawdesktop.jpg]


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 29, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Mine is so not cool XD



Have a look at my sig


----------



## NeoWoeN (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine;





( _click click_ )


----------



## rs4 (Mar 29, 2008)

@* Lyuse*

Thanks mate! Didn't think it'd be in such an awkward res but huge thanks!


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 30, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Elrinth (Apr 1, 2008)

1680:1050, blue background. buncha icons.. don't waste time looking unless u wanna see what icons I have
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/1726/desksx6.jpg


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lonfar (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## rs4 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Apr 3, 2008)

Started watching Tengen Toppa Gurren Langan
Awesome anime.


----------



## rhyguy (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone have tips on making vista look good?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 5, 2008)

My Desktop background:
http://i32.tinypic.com/m0zg2.png


----------



## flai (Apr 5, 2008)

Been a while


----------



## rs4 (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

>


what is that thingy in the bottom left?


----------



## flai (Apr 5, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> rs4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MiniMIZE - http://aquaria.za.net/content/view/133/32/


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 5, 2008)

this is my gaming pc desktop for the week
yes i want to be a spaceman when i grow up


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2008)

flai said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, above that to the left (like right next to it)


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 5, 2008)

Drawer dock, I forget the official name.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 5, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> anyone have tips on making vista look good?



Here's my Vista DT. Not sure if it could be considered looking good or not


----------



## flai (Apr 5, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Drawer dock, I forget the official name.



Object Dock Plus.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Hit (Apr 5, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

>


Stylish, Mac Like
Would you please PM me a link to the theme(Please PM because I probably will forget to check this topic again)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 6, 2008)

please post that theme and wallpaper!!!


----------



## flai (Apr 6, 2008)

Theme is Areao4 and I don't know the wallpaper. Areao4 is pretty much a staple of all Windows Customization btw, a must have in my opinion.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 6, 2008)

flai said:
			
		

> Theme is Areao4 and I don't know the wallpaper. Areao4 is pretty much a staple of all Windows Customization btw, a must have in my opinion.



I got the wall of /w/ and its not there anymore so I uploaded it for you guys.

http://xs226.xs.to/xs226/08140/1206257662590428.jpg


----------



## rhyguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, after playing around with vista SB, i got this


Spoiler











If only i could screen shot my PIP with wii


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 6, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> Ok, after playing around with vista SB, i got this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dude, Vista has a desktop screenshot taker built in. And if you don't know where to find it, you could alway "printscreen" + "Paint".
That desktop is a bit too cluttered imo. Do you really need to know all that about your computer at all times?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 6, 2008)

Rawr.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 6, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not so terrible...just think of it as having a 4:3 monitor with extra info at the sides instead of a cluttered 16:9 monitor. =P
Guess I'll post my desktop while I'm here...


Spoiler










I know the media bar at the bottom and top are kind of redundant but...meh. XD


----------



## Urza (Apr 6, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> It's not so terrible...just think of it as having a 4:3 monitor with extra info at the sides instead of a cluttered 16:9 monitor. =P


Here's a thought: why not have a 16:9 monitor that isn't cluttered?

In addition, Vista Sidebar is one of the worst widget programs available. Get something like Samurize, which uses 1/10th the amount of resources, and gives you the ability to have access to extra information _without_ making it look like NASA vomited on your screen.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 6, 2008)

here's my Ubuntu:


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 7, 2008)

Half Life ftw


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 8, 2008)

Just today I decided to kill my Windows Vista, and made the smart choice of putting Windows XP Professional in place of it. I only did a few things to it so far. >_>




Click to enlarge.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> anyone have tips on making vista look good?



Just have a look at my sig.
Most of the programs are working on Vista.


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow. This thread certainly got generic fast.

area04, miniMIZE, and Rainlendar with the default skin. 

How original.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Wow. This thread certainly got generic fast.
> 
> area04, miniMIZE, and Rainlendar with the default skin.
> 
> How original.



At least it isn't anything like we saw before.
Generic as it may be, its not painful to look at.


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 8, 2008)

lonfar said:
			
		

>



Ok, THIS wallpaper reminds me of Hong Kong. Dammit I quoted the wrong post for some strange reason...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

http://xs226.xs.to/xs226/08152/1206290459491240.jpg


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> its not painful to look at.


I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well what are you doing here then?


----------



## xJonny (Apr 8, 2008)

Here be mine:
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4080/desktopseo6.png

Not particularly efficient use but i'll change it later. I did use Humanised Enso before, but it wouldnt pick up on some of the stuff I wanted to open, etc. and it used more memory.

Oh yeah, and my temporary crap is on the left so that I don't forget about them.


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voicing my discontent obviously.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need to voice any discontent.
The title of the topic is:
Post a picture of your desktop!

Not:
Post a picture of your desktop for Urza to moan at.

Incidentally, where are your desktop screenshots?


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> You don't need to voice any discontent.
> The title of the topic is:
> Post a picture of your desktop!
> 
> ...


My desktop isn't much different visually from the last time I posted it. I'm sure I have a few buried back X pages from here.


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen a picture of your computer area in the thread for that, and it is hilarious.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a better resolution of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for my desktop.

Obviously no upscaling would work. But it would be a nice reminder that I have better things to do some times.


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> I've seen a picture of your computer area in the thread for that, and it is hilarious.


That was a good thread.

I shall go bump it.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Regardless of the topic title, I believe its somewhat standard for commentary on the screenshots to be present.
> 
> If you disagree, feel free to remove any of your own comments you may have posted in this thread.
> 
> ...



are useful.
If desktop screenshots suck, then say why they suck, or else people will keep posting such "horrible to look at" screenshots.

Which is what I don't do.
In fact, I don't think I've commented much here. 
And when I do its either something constructive or I gave people a link to a wallpaper they requested.


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> I hardly think that comments like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't think much do you eh?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But if they must, the point of the post was to try and shame you all into possibly trying something new for your desktop instead of regurgitating the same thing over and over (with a new wallpaper occasionally).
> 
> People don't respond well to trolls.
> 
> ...



Its funny how you took that out of context. I guess you only see what you want to see.


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> People don't respond well to trolls.
> Which is why I'm not trolling.
> 
> If anything, you're the one trolling me. God forbid I insult your generic desktop.
> ...


Or maybe I didn't see the last line because you added it after I had already quoted the post?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 8, 2008)

Baaawing cause your desktop isn't unique anymore?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Forget it. 
Its pointless anyway.


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems to me Urza is a little irritated that xcalibur posted his tutorial after the Urza never did anything with his placeholder.


----------



## Urza (Apr 9, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> Seems to me Urza is a little irritated that xcalibur posted his tutorial after the Urza never did anything with his placeholder.


And what exactly would make that 'irritating'?


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't really have a theme yet because I just upgraded to Vista x64. I'm looking for a theme that matches the RedShift theme (best firefox theme ever), if anyone has any ideas, they would be greatly appreciated ;_;


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Artheido (Apr 10, 2008)

I usually revert it back to the 'Bliss' default wallpaper once my hype has died down.






Made it myself using a smaller image, I know, it's plain, I like plain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I took the picture a while back for another forum so erm... Hope it's not advertising.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 10, 2008)

[attachment=330esktop.JPG]


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> CrEsPo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooo snap!!!!! gonna take that?!?!?!!




PS: HL2E1 is kewlness! AND i dont really like miniMIZE


----------



## xnh02 (Apr 11, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

My not so awesome desktop.


----------



## gEist (Apr 13, 2008)

simple ;>


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Lyuse (Apr 13, 2008)

gEist said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



How did you make the applications and other buttons see trough ?


----------



## gEist (Apr 13, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> gEist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



u mean how i made the bar transparent?

rightclick on bar -> preferences -> background -> "dye/color" and there u can change the transparency of the bar.


----------



## enigmaindex (Apr 14, 2008)

Heres mine.



Spoiler











or direct link


----------



## rs4 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

Spoiler: My regular desktop








I have my dock on autohide btw





Spoiler: My firefox browser













Spoiler: miranda and foobar


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> u mean how i made the bar transparent?
> 
> rightclick on bar -> preferences -> background -> "dye/color" and there u can change the transparency of the bar.



I know how to make the bar transparent but the Application button doesn't get transparent with the bar it stays solid


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need some sort of program to change that in windows XP.
I think he's on a mac.

Try Y'z Shadow.


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 18, 2008)

Trying out a new VS


----------



## enigmaindex (Apr 19, 2008)

@ xcalibur

how do you get that cool lookin clock you have. i want to replace my default one.


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 19, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its probably not a mac since it has the Ubuntu look and logo


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 19, 2008)

I've never liked a desktop covered in icons


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 19, 2008)

My windows Computer




I'll post a image of my linux computer, maybe


----------



## Westside (Apr 19, 2008)

I love my current Rambo wallpaper.


----------



## NeoWoeN (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Prime (Apr 19, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> My windows Computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what dock is that?


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 19, 2008)

Rocketdock. Pure awesome.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 19, 2008)

enigmaindex said:
			
		

> @ xcalibur
> 
> how do you get that cool lookin clock you have. i want to replace my default one.



Its called Lclock.

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.615...lorer-tools.htm


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

i have no urge to customize my desktop at all, i never actually see it. IRC is always open then everything else on top of that and I use rocketdock instead of the start menu. Maybe i should customize my IRC client...


----------



## Urza (Apr 19, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> i have no urge to customize my desktop at all, i never actually see it. IRC is always open then everything else on top of that and I use rocketdock instead of the start menu. Maybe i should customize my IRC client...


Contrary to the title of the thread, the people here (well, the ones that actually are customizing anything) generally make modifications that affect more than just the desktop.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 19, 2008)

Also, I use multiple desktops


----------



## Urza (Apr 20, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Also, I use multiple desktops


How completely counterproductive.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, it's the next best thing to owning two four monitors


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 20, 2008)

Actually, physically havein more monitors is useful, Virtual cube monitors aren't

You can have, say, documentation on one screen, and code on the other.


----------



## Urza (Apr 20, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, as you'd only get 4 monitors if you needed to see all the information at once. With 4 virtual desktops you're just going to try and convince yourself that multitasking is good, bogging yourself down, in addition to the time and focus wasted with all the switching. 

Also, if for whatever reason you did need to work on two desktops (and no, from your exaggerated screenshot I highly doubt you do), don't waste resources and time on silly animations. They just look tacky.


----------



## Mars (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's mine:



Spoiler











Fairly plain, but I'm not really into customizing.


----------



## fischju (Apr 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Virtual desktops are insanely helpful while trying to rip an HD DVD and convert the VC-1 in mkv, I know that much.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Spoiler











yay generic eee pc theme but in blue


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 21, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Actually, physically havein more monitors is useful, Virtual cube monitors aren't
> 
> You can have, say, documentation on one screen, and code on the other.



Same thing goes for virtual desktops. When coding it's easier to have more screen real estate and having more than one desktop allows you to maximize all windows. It's then just one button press to switch between desktops instead of a ton of clicks to find what you need.


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 21, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes just one click to switch between windows...


----------



## Prophet (Apr 21, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> CrEsPo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pwned. But seriously nothing beats multiple moniters. Sometimes I watch porn on the main while touching up family photos on the other... wait a second


----------



## Urza (Apr 21, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> Same thing goes for virtual desktops. When coding it's easier to have more screen real estate and having more than one desktop allows you to maximize all windows. It's then just one button press to switch between desktops instead of a ton of clicks to find what you need.


That makes no sense at all. How does more monitors equal more clicks? If the documentation is already open on the other display, exactly 0 clicks are required.

And don't make comments concerning things you have no knowledge on. If you've ever actually had to code something, you'll find that having to swap windows when making heavy use of documentation is incredibly annoying and tedious.


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 21, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> CrEsPo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I suggest you don't make comments concerning things you have no knowledge of. You have no knowledge who I am and what I may or may not have done with coding.

Maybe I wasn't clear with my post. Here's an example of what I mean. If you're coding any serious project you're going to have more than one document open. Depending on your editor, the window name in the taskbar will be the same regardless of the file you're working on. It's far easier to switch to desktop 2, which you know has a specific file open, than to try and find the document you need to open. And when coding, you have a ton of open files to sort through.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 21, 2008)

Also, not everyone has the cash to buy a new moniter.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 23, 2008)

so no one can help me on my search for a good, dark, black/red theme? something like this theme, RedShift is what I want. I use Vista soz It has to be compatible with that.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Jaejae (Apr 23, 2008)

I am the best person, I found Carmen Sandiego.


----------



## Urza (Apr 25, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> Maybe I wasn't clear with my post. Here's an example of what I mean. If you're coding any serious project you're going to have more than one document open. Depending on your editor, the window name in the taskbar will be the same regardless of the file you're working on. It's far easier to switch to desktop 2, which you know has a specific file open, than to try and find the document you need to open. And when coding, you have a ton of open files to sort through.


Alright, I'll try to make this simpler for you.

Two monitor make BIIIIIIG desktop. Big desktop allow for many window to prosper.


----------



## JPH (Apr 25, 2008)

laptop desktop -


----------



## rs4 (May 3, 2008)




----------



## da_head (May 3, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

>



they have gta san andres for pc? did you obtain it illegially? if so can u pm link or souce plz? lol thanks


----------



## Ferrariman (May 3, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, They have all the GTAs on pc except for 4.


----------



## da_head (May 3, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lool sorry. i don't game on my pc much. (just starcraft and wow). i game mostly on my ds


----------



## xcalibur (May 3, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Ferrariman (May 3, 2008)

Nice backdrop.


----------



## fischju (May 3, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## xcalibur (May 4, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Sweet wallpaper. Link please.


----------



## fischju (May 4, 2008)

http://jdstone.deviantart.com/art/Bioshock-DESKTOP-63127633


----------



## Joe88 (May 4, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


usually people me ask about the back to the future icon not the sa one   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## xcalibur (May 4, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> http://jdstone.deviantart.com/art/Bioshock-DESKTOP-63127633




Thanks


----------



## Jhongerkong (May 4, 2008)




----------



## dice (May 4, 2008)

Jhongerkong said:
			
		

>



lol I'm using the exact same wallpaper


----------



## Jhongerkong (May 4, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Jhongerkong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great minds think alike


----------



## xcalibur (May 4, 2008)

Jhongerkong said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'D


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 5, 2008)

I've just got my rinky-dink school PC background which is "vortex" or wahtever for the Windows XP Pro OS.


----------



## rs4 (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Lee79 (May 11, 2008)

My desktop Xp with RocketDock


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 12, 2008)

ubuntu hardy w/ CF and emerald


----------



## myuusmeow (May 12, 2008)

Everything I need is in the sidebar.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 12, 2008)

lol, vista


try ubuntu.

what dock is good for ubuntu?


----------



## Urza (May 12, 2008)

When will people learn that the Vista sidebar is one of the worst widget engines available?

Looks tacky, appearance barely customizable, resource hog, and so few widgets available compared to the competing applications.


----------



## PikaPika (May 12, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> When will people learn that the Vista sidebar is one of the worst widget engines available?
> 
> Looks tacky, appearance barely customizable, resource hog, and so few widgets available compared to the competing applications.



Care to suggest any better alternatives? I haven't really been looking, but the concept does interest me.


----------



## Urza (May 12, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samurize for one, if you're willing to go the more complicated route (but with optimal results and lowest resource usage).

Yahoo Widgets (formerly Konfabulator) is probably the best bet for the less technical user.


----------



## Damademan3 (May 12, 2008)

German Flag


----------



## Razorwing (May 12, 2008)

My XP PC downstairs.....







My Vista PC in my room.....


----------



## Urza (May 18, 2008)

Spoiler: 3360x1050


----------



## King Zargo (May 18, 2008)

Spoiler











What kind of monitor do you have urza?


----------



## Urza (May 18, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> What kind of monitor do you have urza?


Two 20" panels of course


----------



## arctic_flame (May 18, 2008)

What shell are you using?


----------



## Urza (May 18, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> What shell are you using?


Explorer.

MSStyle is "Cream".
http://grandmufti.deviantart.com/art/Crean...e-Final-1463157


----------



## Vater Unser (May 18, 2008)

Yes, it's that dirty


----------



## muckers (May 19, 2008)

Quite a bit of poop on my desktop that doesn't really need to be there, but still. It's tidier than it has been haha.


----------



## Quiet (May 19, 2008)

Spoiler











here's mine


----------



## xcalibur (May 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since when does explorer have tabs and quicksearch?


----------



## furbyhaterex (May 22, 2008)

My current Desktop:


----------



## Venko (May 22, 2008)

GNU/Linux goodness with GNOME, Conky and Cairo Dock.


----------



## Upperleft (May 22, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Salamantis (May 25, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Yes, it's that dirty



Desktop = Computer desktop, not IRL desk. Or if you understood the idea, there's always Prnt Screen instead of taking out your camera.

My desk:


Spoiler










 (1680x1050)


----------



## xcalibur (May 25, 2008)




----------



## juggernaut911 (May 28, 2008)

furbyhaterex said:
			
		

> My current Desktop:


kubuntu or ubuntu?


----------



## Urza (May 29, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> furbyhaterex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom left.


----------



## Upperleft (May 29, 2008)




----------



## furbyhaterex (May 30, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> furbyhaterex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither, Debian Sid (unstable).


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 31, 2008)

oooooo thnx.


urza was wrong?!?!?
*rabbit dies*


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> urza was wrong?!?!?
> *rabbit dies*


How was I wrong?


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 31, 2008)

there was a K icon in the bottom left, probably meaning kubuntu... but it wasnt! something is wrong here and I'm scared!


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> there was a K icon in the bottom left, probably meaning kubuntu... but it wasnt! something is wrong here and I'm scared!


K = KDE, not Kubuntu.


----------



## CorruptJon (May 31, 2008)

mine


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 1, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur face is a KDE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nothing special but hey


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 1, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> mine



Lol at how the trashbin covers micheals nose.


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## furbyhaterex (Jun 1, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> mine
> *image*


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 1, 2008)

Mine.




I dislike icons.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 2, 2008)

thats what she said...




is that a JARHEAD background??


----------



## Boktai1000 (Jun 2, 2008)

os: ubuntu
theme: ubuntustudio
font(s): mac osx (mac4lin)

edit: imageshack messed up the resolution so if u like it heres a full size upload at tinypic (wish they had thumbnails)

http://i26.tinypic.com/mw5mkn.png


----------



## da_head (Jun 2, 2008)

nothing special


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 2, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I don't cover it up I feel like it's staring at me.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 2, 2008)

At the time of posting, I currently run 2 XP installs, Kubuntu 8.04 and OS X 10.5.2. So flavor of the moment? Kubuntu 8.04 with a very regular and basic layout as I haven't done any customizing (it works by default!).


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 2, 2008)

all those installs on a mac or pc?


----------



## enigmaindex (Jun 2, 2008)

mine.


----------



## Prime (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine:





The wallpaper makes me lol everything i look at it.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 3, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> thats what she said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm assuming thats aimed at me.
No. British Army.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 3, 2008)

Just got around to upgrading my OS. It's now pretty too.


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nothing great, the only thing abnormal is that I have the start menu button removed.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 4, 2008)

AshuraZero said:
			
		

> At the time of posting, I currently run 2 XP installs, Kubuntu 8.04 and OS X 10.5.2. So flavor of the moment? Kubuntu 8.04 with a very regular and basic layout as I haven't done any customizing (it works by default!).



mIRC on Linux? Whyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Mazor (Jun 4, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> AshuraZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather why not?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 4, 2008)

Mazor said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Becuase mIRC is a bad IRC client? XChat is better, and native.


----------



## Mazor (Jun 4, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though I have always used X-Chat in Linux I fail to see why it would be better than mIRC which I've always used in Windows. I wasn't even aware that there was a linux port for mIRC actually. Please tell me why you think mIRC is bad.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 5, 2008)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Even though I have always used X-Chat in Linux I fail to see why it would be better than mIRC which I've always used in Windows. I wasn't even aware that there was a linux port for mIRC actually. Please tell me why you think mIRC is bad.



There is no mIRC for linux. It runs in WINE.

mIRC is ugly and cluttered without heavy customisation. It's also not free.


----------



## science (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## iffy525 (Jun 6, 2008)

science said:
			
		

>


How original.  Did you just get that out of the box or something?


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 6, 2008)

science said:
			
		

>



Lol that's so original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also wtf, why do you use MSN Messenger, it's a hunk of turd, use Adium.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 6, 2008)

msn sux, pidgin ftw


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Urza (Jun 6, 2008)

Original?

80% of the desktops in this thread are just default Vista/XP with a new wallpaper, that look trashy as hell.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Original?
> 
> 80% of the desktops in this thread are just default Vista/XP with a new wallpaper, that look trashy as hell.


This is true, mine is one of them. I just can't find a Vista theme I like, haven't looked much though.


----------



## science (Jun 6, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually really like this version of MSN, I just wish it supported webcam. I don't like the way Adium doesn't add the 
Jacob says: hjahrla
every time, how it just groups everything I say. I think this MSN is quite nice


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 6, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Original?
> 
> 80% of the desktops in this thread are just default Vista/XP with a new wallpaper, that look trashy as hell.


Yeah sarcasm doesn't really work on the internet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was trying to be sarcastic earlier.


----------



## science (Jun 6, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but Urza is saying that if you say it to me, say it to everyone, 'cause no one else is original either lol he got your sarcasm lol


----------



## Rebound (Jun 6, 2008)

Meh..


----------



## T-hug (Jun 6, 2008)

This is mine right now^  My home one is just a mess.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

Rebound said:
			
		

> Meh..



Launch dock and taskbar? Why?


----------



## cherryduck (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, here's mine, I use Real Desktop, I can move the icons around like they're physical objects, and pick them up and put them into the recycle bin woo how exciting!


----------



## TinyTine (Jun 6, 2008)

or sometimes, I replace this picture by a DreamScene video.


----------



## Urza (Jun 6, 2008)

cherryduck said:
			
		

> Well, here's mine, I use Real Desktop, I can move the icons around like they're physical objects, and pick them up and put them into the recycle bin woo how exciting!


And here I was thinking desktop icons couldn't get any less efficient.


----------



## cherryduck (Jun 6, 2008)

lol it's not about the efficiency it's about clicking them together so they go dink!


----------



## fischju (Jun 6, 2008)

cherryduck said:
			
		

> lol it's not about the efficiency it's about clicking them together so they go dink!



A little AA goes a long way


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 6, 2008)

anti alias?

@URZA: you and Flai are the only people so far extremely into making their desktop outstading. I still like Flai's the best


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 6, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a lot of different message list styles that don't group your text.


----------



## Commander (Jun 6, 2008)

Gaze upon the awesomeness of my desktop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To be honest I still think I have too many icons.






Skin: HalfBlood
Icons: Buuf

~ Commander


----------



## Urza (Jun 6, 2008)

Commander said:
			
		

> To be honest I still think I have too many icons.


You do.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 6, 2008)

if urza's home was broken into, his vault of porn would be hard to find because the thief wouldnt know how to start!!

"WTF!?!? wheres teh eyekonz?"

unlee WINDOWS+E works


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 6, 2008)

Commander said:
			
		

> Gaze upon the awesomeness of my desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that object dock? if not, what is it?!?!? where can if ind those mozilla icons?


----------



## Commander (Jun 6, 2008)

I use RocketDock because ObjectDock has some really nasty glitches that made it look horrible don't know how they occured.

You can get the Buuf icon set from DeviantART, heres a link: http://mattahan.deviantart.com/art/Buuf-37966044

This is just my left screen, I don't think anyone wants printscreens of center and right screen their the same but with just the wallpaper.

~ Commander


----------



## moozxy (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## TheWingless (Jun 8, 2008)

No need to try to get me to use any alternate programs from the ones I use... I get it all the time from my brother.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 8, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> No need to try to get me to use any alternate programs from the ones I use... I get it all the time from my brother.


What skin is that?


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 8, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> What skin is that?


It's the Aero Diamond theme I found somewhere on Deviant Art. You have to replace some theme system files though. I used VistaGlazz to replace them for me. I believe it works with 32 bit SP1 right now... not sure about 64 bit. There are other ways to "patch/replace" the system files manually, but I just prefer doing it this way as you can revert them.

As for the wallpaper, it's from FoxKeh.


----------



## Urza (Jun 8, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> No need to try to get me to use any alternate programs from the ones I use... I get it all the time from my brother.


Then you're an idiot.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for calling me an idiot. There was probably no need, but I guess I was lucky considering some of your posts. I have no need to use any other programs from the one I use. I don't use more then one program(except for a few exceptions like AVG in the task bar) while I play any games anyways. If you want, I can probably list the programs that you have a problem with just by reading more than half of your posts in here. I have already read a lot of the posts in this section and if you really want *me* to do something, that would require you to go through a lot of trouble to track me. 

Oh darn, I thought this would be easier. All of the programs I use are the best in the world and Vista is absolutely number one! I should never try other programs and spread the message of Winamp and Trillian and butterflies and fairies. Linux... What's Linux?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You may continue on now Urza of you want. Lets try our best to convert a whole lot of people in to using our own programs now. Good luck.


----------



## Urza (Jun 9, 2008)

Of course I can't make you switch, but I can mock you for using subpar programs, _and_ for being stubborn enough to reject all advice that would easily fix said issue.

Although I will ask a question, since I'm quite curious to know the answer: why not switch? It takes almost effort on your part, and I really can't see any downside (the upside being that the alternative applications to what you're using are considerably better)

Boggles my mind.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 9, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XP is better than Vista.For many reasons.


----------



## fischju (Jun 9, 2008)

Corrupedent Droid said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86225

They are pretty much the same for performance.


----------



## Urza (Jun 9, 2008)

Keep your "Vista vs XP" whining out of this thread.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 9, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Keep your "Vista vs XP" whining out of this thread.


My apologies.

OnTopic:
This is the wallpaper I am currently using.Yes it is a bit random,but this is a girl's taste.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 10, 2008)

Heeey, juggernaut911, is the sidebar thingamajig part of the SP3 package or is it some sort of program or something? Just asking.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 10, 2008)

i have SP3 but no, its samurize, its my modified Glass theme.

samurize is pretty awesome, urza was right. just get the hang of it and ditch the desktop. probably the cleanest my desktop has ever been. all I use is Launchy and Samurize. AND MY G KEYS!!!! G11 ftw!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

>


Sweet desktop.
Were do you get that sidebar.I want to pimp my laptop.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 10, 2008)

He just answered that, Eternal Myst. He used Samurize. >_>


----------



## acky (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm surprised you can browse with such a tiny window


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 10, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/facepalm

Just look at the post above you.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 10, 2008)

acky said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you can browse with such a tiny window







I'm gonna upgrade soon! just gotta wait till christmas... oh god...


----------



## acky (Jun 10, 2008)

So many elitist mac users with 1 icon on their desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway here's mine


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 10, 2008)

acky said:
			
		

> So many elitist mac users with 1 icon on their desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u haz no desktop?!?!?! uber hax0r!!


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 10, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> acky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's so minimalistic he doesn't need a screen


----------



## Urza (Jun 10, 2008)

acky said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you can browse with such a tiny window


If you're being serious, those Windows in the screenshot are minimized with MiniMize.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 10, 2008)

he means my monitor. he knows that I only have a 15" monitor


----------



## acky (Jun 13, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> acky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this is what I meant. At first I thought it was an Exposé clone for Windows.
Thx for the info.


----------



## No-Lifer (Jun 13, 2008)

I have this one


Spoiler










And this one:


Spoiler










I have a 21" Monitor but then the file size was to large to upload


----------



## flai (Jun 13, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> anti alias?
> 
> @URZA: you and Flai are the only people so far extremely into making their desktop outstading. I still like Flai's the best



Thanks very much


----------



## Commander (Jun 13, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> anti alias?
> 
> @URZA: you and Flai are the only people so far extremely into making their desktop outstading. I still like Flai's the best



Anti-aliasing or AA is the processes of blending colours in an image to make them appear smoother.

There are two types: Multi sampling and Super sampling.

Multisampling AA: The scene is rendered at a higher resolution then down scaled to fit your resolution but is very heavy on texture bandwidth and fill rate.

Supersampling AA: The scene is rendered at a higher resolution and then several instances inside a pixel are examined then an average of those colours is calculated and used to smooth the edges. There are several algorithms used to choose what the best pixel values that should be used to calculate and average such as grid, "random", poisson disc, jitter and rotated grid.

I hope this information helped.

~ Commander


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 14, 2008)

i know what it is, just didnt know if that was what he was talking about


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 16, 2008)

Spoiler: "My desktop"











I'm using a 15" widescreen laptop. I keep my icons to the right so when I download a file/s, they will get sorted. To the left are downloads and to the right are shortcuts.

Though, I'm considering ObjectDock.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 17, 2008)

use a dock if you want but not OD, but use Rocket Dock or RKLauncher. OD = cheap excuse for a dock.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

wow. alot of u guys have vista eh? guess its time for me to upgrade soon


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> wow. alot of u guys have vista eh? guess its time for me to upgrade soon



I actually didn't want Vista as my OS
but its the only OS available at the the moment >=(
i still have to get used to it tho


----------



## rs4 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## B-Blue (Jun 18, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

>



Link to the wallpaper plz


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 18, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

>



HOLLY FREAKING SHIT


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

THIS IS MINE


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 19, 2008)

my current desktop:
RKLauncher (icons by me- based off rs4's work)
Samurize (modified Glass theme)
Minimize


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, nice


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 19, 2008)

It's always funny to see Mum's face when she see this... Always funny.


----------



## Beware (Jun 19, 2008)

This is mine for my WiBrain B1.  4.8" screen at 1024 X 600.  Nothing special, but it's neat and nice for the touch screen.





I've since installed Launchy (I just haven't cleaned up) and this thread has forced me to try out Samurize.  That dock is RocketDock.


----------



## PBC (Jun 19, 2008)

I live in udder filth....







You should see how my subfolders are arranged...to get to my mp3s and movies...
\Desktop\All This Crap Is CRAP\Desktop\Mass o folders\Cluter\Music

All this crap contains all the crap I had on my desktop before I cleaned it off....Also Mass of folders was the time I cleaned before that...and Cluter was the time I cleaned before that...I just shove everything into another folder and call it clean...

I'll clean it someday...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 19, 2008)

its just a bunch of roms, rars, and installers.

rocket dock > RKLauncher


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 19, 2008)

God! I really hate having folders on my desktop. That's why I only have 4 now. (My computer, My Document, 2nd Hard drive and Recycle Bin).


----------



## Prime (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Hiratai (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 19, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> I live in udder filth....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god. That is not right.


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 21, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> I live in udder filth....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you not have a seizure just looking at that?


----------



## Beware (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's my new desktop after a couple of days with Photoshop and Samurize:



Spoiler











The background is actually a blank Quest Status screen and all the icons are meters (except for the skulltula icons).  I don't feel like typing out all my meters, so here's the plan I originally created for it:

Quest Status=computer name

triforce of power=power
wisdom=sleep
courage=restart

medallion of light=top process
forest=battery
fire=cpu temp
water=weather temp
spirit=free memory
shadow=date/time

Kokiri emerald=my computer
goron ruby=my documents
zora sapphire=Sheet music folder

songs=emulators
music staff=winamp status(play, pause, stop, next, previous, show/hide winamp)

heart pieces=HDD monitor
skulltula value=gmail
small boxes=utorrent monitor

Windows are minimized to Rocket Dock and Launchy for all my other programs.


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 22, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Here's my new desktop after a couple of days with Photoshop and Samurize:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use a better font

and because your using xp, try using minimize

much better than rocket dock for windows


----------



## Urza (Jun 22, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> Use a better font


Srsly.

Neat concept, but looks like it was poorly hacked together in MSPaint.


----------



## Beware (Jun 22, 2008)

Keep in mind it is basically hacked together.  I haven't found the font I want (I'm using Tahoma and Comic Sans right now XD).  And when it's completely finished I want to have values only display when you roll the mouse over them.  I pieced it all together from a cel-shaded texture pack I had for OoT.

EDIT: Anyone know where I can find that font Wind Waker uses?  Not the Hylian one.


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 22, 2008)

I reckon this one would look better

http://www.dafont.com/capitalis-typoasis.font

or look at other fonts on that site


----------



## Beware (Jun 22, 2008)

If I  was going to use that one, I may as well use the Triforce font.  I'm looking for the one Wind Waker uses for it's logo to fit the cel-shaded theme.


----------



## Beware (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, I changed the font to Triforce (the font used for the main logo).  I'm not crazy about it, but it's better than what I had.



Spoiler


----------



## Gore (Jun 22, 2008)

removed cause this was me being a jackass


----------



## Beware (Jun 22, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> and because your using xp, try using minimize
> 
> much better than rocket dock for windows



I'm using Rocket Dock because miniMIZE windows get in the way sometimes.  I had miniMIZE, but thought RD would be better.  Maybe I'll just make the thumbnails rreeeaaallly tiny.


----------



## Urza (Jun 23, 2008)

Just changing the font doesn't really make it look any better.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Just changing the font doesn't really make it look any better.



Well he has said that he wants to change it so that the text only appears when he mouses over the icon, and I think that would make it look a lot better and cleaner.


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 24, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish my desk was as clean as my desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (click thumbnail for bigger image)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

heres mine



Spoiler









ps......its windows vista


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 28, 2008)

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk154/k...is/untitled.jpg

It sucks,but I don't care.I don't know anything about customizing desktops.

Im using Windows XP.
That is not the actual size of my computer screen,but yeah....

lol

Edit:Any ideas on how to make it look better.


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 28, 2008)

Yours isnt that bad

add a start menu docklet and change the documents, computer, control panel and rubbish bin iconss


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 28, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 30, 2008)

current desktop:






Samurize's RAM plugin sucks nuts...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 1, 2008)

Click to enlarge:
My current Desktop




Crappy resize that isn't the actual resolution.

Edit:It's Windows XP
Im thinking of ditching the rocket dock soon,and start using Samurize.

Edit2:If your wondering I use minimize,yahoowidgets,and rocketdock.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 2, 2008)

My desktop, I was feeling bored so I made it multiple-preview style. I'm also using a new theme. OS is Mac OS X Leopard.
Warning: Not dial-up friendly.


Spoiler











1st desktop: Firefox 3 with a custom theme to make it look like Safari and integrate it to Mac OS X more.
2nd desktop: iTunes also with a custom theme and CoverSutra to display the artwork on the desktop (custom themed once again). VLC also got a new theme to make it look much nicer than the default.
3rd desktop: Finder got a custom theme to make it look sleek and sexy, custom icons also. Desktop drive icons are different, fit in well with the rest. Mail and Preview I opened to show the new toolbar icons modded to be glossy and black, much nicer.
Adium X (instant messaging, seen in top left corner in every desktop) is modded with a HUD theme by Hirogen, looks nice and sleek.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 3, 2008)

yay me!


----------



## Hiratai (Jul 3, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Click to enlarge:
> My current Desktop
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Even with good icons you fail at using them nicely.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 3, 2008)

Spoiler



[title:Cute Wallpaper FTW


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Damn. Even with good icons you fail at using them nicely.



Yeah thats why I switched to Samurize.No more of those icons,or the rocket dock.

It looks kinda like juggernaut911 setup.It looks better that way.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 3, 2008)

because kids, samurize is cool.

Samurize IS pretty nifty, but it takes some time to make a nice setup. just go find some mediocre skin, revamp it, then make all the extra eyecandy which is time consuming.

like my most recent post has the cd cover display with a semi trasparent border and stretched vertically and it came out ok!


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 3, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> because kids, samurize is cool.
> 
> Samurize IS pretty nifty, but it takes some time to make a nice setup. just go find some mediocre skin, revamp it, then make all the extra eyecandy which is time consuming.
> 
> like my most recent post has the cd cover display with a semi trasparent border and stretched vertically and it came out ok!


It's worth the time to make one yourself. Mine isn't fancy but I do like it a whole lot better than the other sidebars/widgets/gadgets. I stole a few graphics and some ideas from the Glass theme to make mine...


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 3, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the borders for the glass theme but ditched them for the CD Cover Display of some other skin. just improved the trasparency of the border. very nice imo

I will make my own RKLauncher and samurize themes later so they match. I'll keep my XP theme because it's nice, and easy on the eyes.

I'll bring all this to vista when I get it, saves resources I think. also looks good. Time to pick up the old photoshop.

enough chitchat:


----------



## Forstride (Jul 3, 2008)

Just got my Gateway M-6850FX today, and it's awesome.


----------



## Commander (Jul 6, 2008)

Behold the awesomeness.


----------



## Freddy_FC (Jul 8, 2008)

Heres Mine


----------



## wabo (Jul 8, 2008)

Had to use jpg since the png was over 2 megs.





Nothing much in term of tweaking, only the bare minimum.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 8, 2008)

the monster bar on the bottom (not the task bar) kinda throws off the theme


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 8, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [title:Cute Wallpaper FTW


----------



## strata8 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's mine, and no this is NOT Vista, just XP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know why it resized so weirdly..





Theme: lowertxp


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 9, 2008)

wabo said:
			
		

> Had to use jpg since the png was over 2 megs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus. Huge taskbar plus the extra one? What looks like the widgets that come with Vista that no one should use? Bland media player that (I'm assuming) overlays over your windows? I like the wallpaper but maaaan everything else it pretty bad. I'm no desktop expert since I rarely look at mine (hence why I spend about 20 times longer twaeking firefox than my desktop) but I like to keep it clean and not make me want to tear out my eyeballs every time I see it.


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 9, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> the monster bar on the bottom (not the task bar) kinda throws off the theme


what theme?  He has no theme.


----------



## strata8 (Jul 10, 2008)

Not 'theme' as in visual style, but theme as in the overall feel of it. Eg. He's following a certain theme.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 10, 2008)

Try as you might with your illegal docks and whatnot, it still doesn't make it a mac.

http://i37.tinypic.com/29y1hyr.jpg


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Try as you might with your illegal docks and whatnot, it still doesn't make it a mac.
> 
> http://i37.tinypic.com/29y1hyr.jpg



That post looks like flamebait to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Oh, and you have such an original desktop. Urza would be proud.


----------



## Westside (Jul 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Try as you might with your illegal docks and whatnot, it still doesn't make it a mac.
> 
> http://i37.tinypic.com/29y1hyr.jpg


Lol, that post IS a flamebait.  I run MacOSX on my PC 100% right now.

Vanilla OS, with post installation SATA driver patch.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 10, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just cause you are running it STILL doesn't make it a mac. A mac is more than the OS.


----------



## fischju (Jul 10, 2008)

I just re-installed Vista because of my new hardware. Most people here seem to favor looks over functionality. There is nothing wrong with quick launch + start bar.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree. I mean, you're missing the overpriced hardware and the awesome ability of not being to upgrade anything


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 10, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny, cause last time I checked, I was able to upgrade the processor, video card, and memory of my Mac Pro.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you getting out of this flaming anyway? You totally start a stupid flame war because people are using docks. People use docks for functionality, not because they can't be as cool as drkupo with his overpriced mac. You're pathetic for trying to make yourself look superior.
Besides, for most of us gamers here ;

PC > MAC

There are plenty of mac users here on the boards but you don't see them flaming as much as you do. 
And last I checked, objectdock and rocket dock aren't illegal.


----------



## fischju (Jul 10, 2008)

Vhm-Alex is a great wallpaper dude


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 10, 2008)

Xcalliber:


I don't need to try to make myself look superior; i just am

Last I checked, Apple has numerous patents on the Dock.


----------



## fischju (Jul 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Xcalliber:
> 
> 
> I don't need to try to make myself look superior; i just am
> ...



You should talk with Speechless some time

And you've never trolled through USPTO for 'dock' patents.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 10, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to get on IRC tonight but sadly my BNC expired (lol), and they are taking forever to reactivate it.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, you guys would get along great together.

also, pro-tip: statements like those don't make you look witty or cool, they just make you look like a douche
And my name is Xcalib*u*r.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 10, 2008)

behold the utter crap that is my desktop 
be afraid, be very afraid







although it's one hell of a mess it doesn't really bother me, i'm used to it


----------



## fischju (Jul 10, 2008)

You know that Firefox has tabs, right?


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 10, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though I generally dislike DrKupo, I thought it was rather funny.

What is also funny is that his post was pretty much flamebait (which was graciously pointed out early on) and you nearly turned this thread into just another mac vs pc thread. Congrats.


----------



## science (Jul 10, 2008)

I decided not to clean up my desktop before I took the screenshot because I am just one badass motherfucker


EDIT: I also forgot to post the screenshot LOL


----------



## Westside (Jul 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Last time I X-benched (MacOSX benching utility) my PC it out performed a MAC that was $1000 more expensive.  I have an Intel Quad Q6600 I built for $600 which also had 22" samsung 2ms high performance monitor and 4GB of memory with it.  and the competition was Core 2 Duo iMac 20".  Also, before anyone says PC>MAC, ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too late) that statement is a contradiction, because Mac IS a PC, except an UNRESTRICTED PC can do MUCH more than a normal MAC because of the hardware freedom.


----------



## Westside (Jul 10, 2008)

OOPs, double post...  sorry...


----------



## Seven (Jul 11, 2008)

Why hello there.


Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 11, 2008)

YAY PHAIL DESKTOP! And yes, WinAmp is blocking the Recycle Bin, it doesn't really bother me so meh, hahaha.


----------



## Jaejae (Jul 11, 2008)

So many bads, must not post default/bad.


----------



## miimen (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Salamantis (Jul 11, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> PC > MAC



Xcalibur, you say that DrKupo is flaming. This little thing you wrote here points to you also flaming. Instead of writing PC > Mac or Mac > PC, just fucking realize the fact that they both have pros and cons.

Srsly.

EDIT: Forgot to post my desktop:


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

My Desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Salamantis, what OB skin is that? Wait, is that MAC or PC? o-o Also, would you mind sharing your wallpaper? Thanks so much!


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 11, 2008)

Kuya said:
			
		

> Hey Salamantis, what OB skin is that? Wait, is that MAC or PC? o-o Also, would you mind sharing your wallpaper? Thanks so much!


its a mac.


----------



## InoD (Jul 11, 2008)

Based on the last few pages I've seen, lets hope I don't get bashed for this . . .


----------



## Jaejae (Jul 11, 2008)

Mac=Computer
PC=Computer
Mac=PC
amirite?


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 11, 2008)

Jaejae said:
			
		

> Mac=Computer
> PC=Computer
> Mac=PC
> amirite?



Yes.


but this is not the place for that now is it?


----------



## Jaejae (Jul 11, 2008)

It's the perfect place for it.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 11, 2008)

Jaejae said:
			
		

> It's the perfect place for it.



This is a pictures thread, not a flame war thread.


/hypocrite


----------



## science (Jul 11, 2008)

Kuya said:
			
		

> Hey Salamantis, what OB skin is that? Wait, is that MAC or PC? o-o Also, would you mind sharing your wallpaper? Thanks so much!



LOL


----------



## Jaejae (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, I see, so Mac=PC in a Mac vs PC argument is flaming now.

Interesting.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 11, 2008)

Kuya said:
			
		

> Hey Salamantis, what OB skin is that? Wait, is that MAC or PC? o-o Also, would you mind sharing your wallpaper? Thanks so much!


No, it's not OB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use a Mac. Also the wallpaper is here: http://kon.deviantart.com/art/Enfuze-90835193
Here's the picture I posted before of the overall look of my Mac:


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaejae said:
			
		

> Oh, I see, so Mac=PC in a Mac vs PC argument is flaming now.
> 
> Interesting.


you catch on fast! good for you! have a cookie.






nothing new.

I see lots of Ubuntu here.


----------



## science (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaejae said:
			
		

> Oh, I see, so Mac=PC in a Mac vs PC argument is flaming now.
> 
> Interesting.



No, thats not right. Mac Vs. PC in a 'show your desktop' thread is flaming though


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said that most people who primarily game on their PC's are going to be much better off on a regular windows based PC


----------



## RebelX (Jul 14, 2008)

I gots me a Crysis wallpaper:


----------



## flai (Jul 14, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guys, no need to argue here. When it comes to gaming, Windows based PC's are much better, when it comes to things like music creation and graphic art, Macs are superior. They both have pro's and cons, it just depends on what you use your machine for.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 14, 2008)

flai said:
			
		

> Guys, no need to argue here. When it comes to gaming, Windows based PC's are much better, when it comes to things like music creation and graphic art, Macs are superior. They both have pro's and cons, it just depends on what you use your machine for.



Which is what I said in the first place.

*Sigh*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 14, 2008)

flai said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, PC rulez all!!!!! muahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaha!!!!!!!!!!ha!

no but srysly, arent you guys getting warned for that gay crap?


----------



## Prophet (Jul 14, 2008)

flai said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abacus > All modern devices

Count that, bitch.

Edit: Forgot to post a pic of my desktop:


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 14, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Abacus > All modern devices


Seconded. I used to use Abacus, but I recently upgraded to Abacus AT. It comes with an asian to speed up computation and to serve as an extra hard drive.


----------



## Orc (Jul 14, 2008)

Me holding the brick:





EDIT:


			
				Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously speaking, I took abacus lessons when I was a kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it was MY idea to take them.


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

Orc, you need a firewall

Or virus protection.

Or both


----------



## Orc (Jul 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Orc, you need a firewall
> 
> Or virus protection.
> 
> Or both


Yeah, suddenly Vista doesn't recognize Avast! anymore. :/


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 14, 2008)

My avast works fine in vista...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 14, 2008)

maybe orc has Avast 1337 edition?

is there a way where you can help vista locate your AV?


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

Making Vista look decent is finally easy.


----------



## Orc (Jul 15, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Making Vista look decent is finally easy.HOW YOUS DO IT?!


----------



## science (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh Twiffles, that is nice. Point me in the direction of it?


----------



## Westside (Jul 15, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Making Vista look decent is finally easy.HOW YOUS DO IT?!


Umm, window blinds?  You can have just about any window blind theme on it.  Now it's also Vista compatible.


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 15, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


twiffles wasn't using a windowblinds theme.  That was a visual style.


----------



## science (Jul 15, 2008)

If she would come in here and tell us we could all be happy


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

StyleSelector v1.06

EDIT: There's a mirror if you're too lazy to google. http://www.mediafire.com/?ynycwlhvr2n


----------



## science (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the mirror. I googled but it was all Japanese lol


----------



## Orc (Jul 15, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> StyleSelector v1.06
> 
> EDIT: There's a mirror if you're too lazy to google. http://www.mediafire.com/?ynycwlhvr2n


Thanks. I punch your face over the internet as thanks.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

A mirror the those that are really lazy.

Contains:
StyleSelector 1.06
My current theme
My Current Wallpaper
http://www.mediafire.com/?mymgny1jyrx


----------



## Orc (Jul 15, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> A mirror the those that are really lazy.
> 
> Contains:
> StyleSelector 1.06
> ...


Wow, and I thought you were lazy yourself too. Take is easy!!!


----------



## science (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice! I was about to come on here and complain how it would only change my fonts! Thanks!


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 15, 2008)

VistaStyleBuilder is about to come out too.

http://www.aeroxp.org/2008/06/vista-style-builder/


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

Added a dock thing. Now it's done... for now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Zoom on dock:


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 15, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Added a dock thing. Now it's done... for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link to dock icons please.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Kuya (Jul 15, 2008)

Whoa, thats a cool Twinsen background!


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/quot-ecqli...ot-PNG-59941546


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 15, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> A mirror the those that are really lazy.
> 
> Contains:
> StyleSelector 1.06
> ...



There's no version for Vista 64bit....

And that theme looks like it would go well with my current firefox theme, Nasa night launch (since the RedShift dev hasn't updated the RedShift to work with firefox 3 yet....)

Just when I thought I had found a good theme...
Is there a way to use it without style selector?


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can just download the visual style and put it in your windows\resources\themes folder and then apply it.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 15, 2008)

Well that's pretty damn easy.


*goes to try*

edit: did not work. first I just tried copying the folder into the themes folder, then when that did not work I pulled the actual theme file out of the theme's subfolder and dropped it into /resources/themes. That didn't work, so I tried it with a copy of that file still in the folder, nothing happened. When I click on the file it takes me to the appearance Window, but it just gives me choices for Aero.


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Well that's pretty damn easy.
> 
> 
> *goes to try*


Make sure you have the uxtheme patch first


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 15, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has Vista, not XP.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 15, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> He has Vista, not XP.


Vista has UXTheme patches too.

I am not sure if this kind of thing is allowed to be posted but it is a hacked/patched system file so use at your own risk.

UXTheme patches for XP and Vista(for SP1 also) if you're too lazy too look for them:
http://www.withinwindows.com/uxtheme-patches/
Replace/back up the files being replaced in your System(32?) folder. Remember to change your theme back to default and use the original system files before updating to a new SP and such.

If you don't want to do it yourself, then try VistaGlazz(Obviously for Vista):
http://www.codegazer.com/vistaglazz/downloads/
It will back up and replace for you with a click of a button. There is a beta(on the bottom of the page) out for Vista SP1.

Aero Diamond Theme - I use this one.
More themes - To list a few: Thinner taskbar, Classic Windows with Aero effects, Neon Nebular, etc.
Tabbed browsing for Windows Explorer (Works with Vista and XP) - Just because I felt like posting it.


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 15, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah vistaglazz is probably the best and easiest way to do it.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 16, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wellll that's good to know, I'll try it later today...


----------



## rhyguy (Jul 17, 2008)

unless vista glazz updated recently, i'd still reccomend win bubble (to add take ownership of to context menus) and manually backing up/replacing files


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 18, 2008)

vistaglazz worked just fine, I  like the shape of this theme but the colors are not too great. I went into advanced and I couldn't modify the color of the taskbar


----------



## rs4 (Jul 18, 2008)

Clickk


----------



## jargus (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.voguehost.com/ims/u/jargus/egh/...r%20Legends.jpg

Good times.

EDIT: link fixed.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 18, 2008)

jargus said:
			
		

> http://image24.webshots.com/665/3/34/80/26...06Catpqa_fs.jpg
> 
> Good times.


403 forbidden.


----------



## AjDeF3 (Jul 18, 2008)

Brand new XPS m1530 With 2.0 duo core intel processor, 320g harddrive, 4g ram, 256mb graphics card.  Yummy.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 18, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## roguetrip (Jul 18, 2008)

Heres a pic of mine, originally started modding it to work with Half-life, but then found a good wp to work with it.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 18, 2008)

The dock is on autohide. 
Thanks a lot twiffles for the awesome icons.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 19, 2008)

I forgot to get rid of the recycle bin on the desktop,and use a recycle bin icon on rocket dock.
Oh well.Do it later.




If your wondering why i was doing a search for bukkake on the wiki.
Well the word never occurred to me,and I wanted to know it's definition.

Now I regret it.


----------



## KDH (Jul 19, 2008)

My new Desktop setup:


----------



## Commander (Jul 21, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> The dock is on autohide.
> Thanks a lot twiffles for the awesome icons.



How did you get the little screen shots of the apps you are running down the side like that?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 21, 2008)

Minimize
Love your Windows.


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 21, 2008)

The desktop of my Eee PC:





Screenshotted and uploaded using my new tool: JShot
















In case anyone finds it useful, here's a download link: http://jdbye.mtveurope.org/temp/JShot.rar


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 21, 2008)

Taken using Jshot.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 21, 2008)

Eternal Myst what were you googling am on to you


----------



## kokiri_link (Jul 22, 2008)

Windows vista home premium,with object dock and "black" shell style. I like it.
Thanks to twiffles, for linking to those dock icons! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My logon screen is also the same as my desktop background, i like things to flow


----------



## War (Jul 23, 2008)

You know whats weird and annoying?

For some reason, when I use minimize and minimize Firefox, it wont make it into a little window :/ Anyone have any clue why?


----------



## flai (Jul 23, 2008)

Have no idea, maybe the theme you're using in Firefox? Doubt it but try using the default theme to see if it helps.


----------



## Christen (Jul 23, 2008)

kinda simple, but it works


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## War (Jul 25, 2008)

flai said:
			
		

> Have no idea, maybe the theme you're using in Firefox? Doubt it but try using the default theme to see if it helps.


Cant be, I don't have any themes other than the default Firefox 3 one. :/


----------



## science (Jul 25, 2008)

HOLY SHIT I AM ON MY PC!!!!


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 25, 2008)

ahhh...my new background just recently. yay pain!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Scathraax (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## elctgames67 (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is mine, heh not that exciting.


----------



## War (Jul 31, 2008)

What do you guys think is the best dock program? I've been using RK Launcher until recently, since it doesn't show up in my computer anymore... Task manager says it's running and everything, but it's apparently invisible or something and I've been wasting hours trying to fix the damn thing with no results.


----------



## Beware (Jul 31, 2008)

Rocket Dock is nice.  Low resource footprint, easy to use, does everything you could possibly want a normal dock to do.  And if you want something more configurable and more capable, I suggest trying out Samurize.  You can do some really cool things without any experience.

EDIT: Sweet BG ZML!  I've seen it three times and am seeing it again as soon as I can convince my girlfriend to go one more time. XD


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## alex (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a shitload of clutter on mine. And the desktop computer is huge, and sort of worse... Not really though, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## DarkCamui (Aug 2, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Mind telling me which OS X dock icons you are using?


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The wall paper is awesome. Link please.






*SCIENCE, FUCK YEAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## Freddy_FC (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Scytheandsickle (Aug 2, 2008)

9-Voltage said:
			
		

>


Could you post the picture without the icons?


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 3, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

>


THta top bar of text shortcuts (COMP, DWNL, ect) kicks ass. What is it?


----------



## Triforce (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing special really, just decided to go for a chocolate flavor.


----------



## flai (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats nice Triforce! Like to see a clean looking desktop here


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 5, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> THta top bar of text shortcuts (COMP, DWNL, ect) kicks ass. What is it?



reflections vol I, II, III by styrizo look it up on deviantart


----------



## Scathraax (Aug 8, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the program is _RocketDock_.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 8, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd reccommend RK Launcher over RocketDock. I find it a lot smoother and more customizable.


----------



## Westside (Aug 8, 2008)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhyguy, I think we all need to know your wallpaper.

Also what chipset are you using for the motherboard?  How does your iAktos run?  Does it have any Kernel Panics?


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

My Old Desktop:


Spoiler










And, yeah, I went on to use this desktop background as my current avatar.


My New Desktop:


Spoiler


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2008)

SonicFan49 said:
			
		

> My Old Desktop:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Uh your new desktop sucks, tbh, the wallpaper is all ghey and I see you're browsing PORN in FireFox.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> SonicFan49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a look at my sig if you want to change it


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 9, 2008)

SonicFan49 said:
			
		

> My Old Desktop:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


A cluttered desk leads to a cluttered mind.
Might want to tidy up, look at Xcal's sig for helps.


----------



## flai (Aug 9, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> SonicFan49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twiffly Twiffles speaks the truth.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2008)

Today's Desktop:




And just a little peak at the modded Finder and icons:


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

heres mine 



Spoiler


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2008)

Cleaned my Desktop today :


Spoiler: NSFW
















€dit:
Uploaded a new screenshot because I've got a new XP style installed.


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 9, 2008)

^
nsfw plz


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2008)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 9, 2008)

perverts onoes


----------



## Gore (Aug 9, 2008)

I use the same windows theme as Holaitsme!
It's called Earth.
Here's mine, Launchy is there hidden, the taskbar and dock are also set to autohide. 
I wanna stop using the taskbar altogether, but then how will I pull MSN back up when it's a taskbar icon or others that do that?
Also, I dislike MiniMIZE, even though you may see it in the screenshot..


Spoiler











Still trying to work on it. Samurize is too confusing for me.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 9, 2008)

Got a new wall a few days ago, and decided to move all of my desktop icons into my quicklaunch bar since I have plenty of room. I may get a hideable dock though to do away with that, but I need something red and black to match my wall....






[edit] putting that picture in a thumbnail makes it look terrible! Screw that


----------



## lunatix (Aug 11, 2008)

Ehh


----------



## rs4 (Aug 12, 2008)

click for fullness


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 12, 2008)

once again, rs4 has a sweet workspace!


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

If you wanted it, rs4's Vista theme for that. 
http://invaderjohn.deviantart.com/art/NV3-...-final-90172879


----------



## Prime (Aug 13, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

> click for fullness



I haz that theme also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't like the little circles at the top right because they are to small, i often close a window when i really want to Minimize it.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 13, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> If you wanted it, rs4's Vista theme for that.
> http://invaderjohn.deviantart.com/art/NV3-...-final-90172879



mmmm, looks like a nice theme. I'll try it out later...


----------



## Seven (Aug 14, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 14, 2008)

:|

I Downloaded the NV3 like I said I would and tried to use it...but it did not show up in the theme selector thing.

I used VistaGlazz to patch my dlls and stuff, and in fact I'm using a custom theme right now so I know it should work, but it just doesn't show NV3 in the Appearance settings menu and when I click on it just just brings up that menu

Any ideas why this is happening? It's in the right folder and everything.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## TheWingless (Aug 14, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> :|
> 
> I Downloaded the NV3 like I said I would and tried to use it...but it did not show up in the theme selector thing.
> 
> ...


The skins I used came with theme(The entire set, the kind that the display menu can save Modified theme file>save) files I just double clicked and it would set the theme. Some will come with some other variation that I could not figure out how to get to work(maybe it will just add it to the list?). And if you install too many like me, it's really hard to figure out which is which because they will ALL have like 2 versions that are named the same. Vista Aero and Basic... I'm not on my vista compy so I can't really help. I really had a tough time figuring out how to get a few of my skins to appear in the appearance menu and such.


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 14, 2008)

Mewgia can i haz a link to your wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: the NMH one of course


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erm how do you mean? "the skins you used came with the theme?" All I have is the NV3 Suite final, and then I just dropped the NV3 folder into windows/resources/themes like I did with the custom theme I'm using right now. I patched my dlls with Vistaglazzbeta3 (the newest one).

Upperleft: http://socketto.deviantart.com/art/No-More-Heroes-2-79064277


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 15, 2008)

New desktop pic

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/4790/gb...pdesktopzm0.png


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> WARNING HUEG IMAGE IS HUUUUUUUGE
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled, it's Windows XP >=D*
> ...



Nice theming, but you really should change your firefox theme to at least match it...


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 15, 2008)

Too lazy to resize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










Objectdock > RKlauncher


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't you guys know the forum resize these pics lol?


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> lol, never had to upload...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nasa Night Launch is good if you remove the throbber...

I strill need help on getting the NV3 Visual Style to work please :s


----------



## TheWingless (Aug 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> erm how do you mean? "the skins you used came with the theme?" All I have is the NV3 Suite final, and then I just dropped the NV3 folder into windows/resources/themes like I did with the custom theme I'm using right now. I patched my dlls with Vistaglazzbeta3 (the newest one).
> 
> Upperleft: http://socketto.deviantart.com/art/No-More-Heroes-2-79064277


My themes came with an .msstyles I can just double click which usually added a Theme in the theme settings and two more color schemes to my appearence settings(too many now as seen in the picture). Each one is ACTUALLY a different color scheme even though it has a different name. One of them is bound to be the normal/original color. Did yours come with an msstyles? I never had to move any folders around. But I wouldn't know how to get it to work without the msstyles. I'll download the theme when I can and play around with it to get it to work?

Edit: No more picture

Technically still is a desktop picture!

Oh yeah! And there's my Samurize sidebar. It looks good enough to me and shows enough stuff for me. A lot of the stuff came from the Glass theme file. It sure did help me get started... And then those EXT3/2 drivers don't work probably because I shut down Linux improperly last time because I screwed something up. Oh well. Now I know why it says disconnected.


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

Bleh.

10 pages and only one good desktop.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Bleh.
> 
> 10 pages and only one good desktop.


thnx! lol, I need a new one

Anymore ubuntu desktops?


----------



## Goli (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Aug 16, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Bleh.
> 
> 10 pages and only one good desktop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

>


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 16, 2008)

Mac is always sexy. Always. 
I wish I had one.

wait, I think I just got fooled.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 16, 2008)

I need to find a place to upload my desktop. Damn 1680 * 1050 high detail image.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 16, 2008)

Try http://imageiso.com/ ?
I dunno, how large is the filesize?


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 16, 2008)

this is safe for work, but you are warned... 2 hot chicks in leather/pvc, lol

Wife and I share the laptop until I can buy a motherboard for her desktop, and since she's on it more, she get's to pick the wallpaper, lol





Spoiler


----------



## flai (Aug 16, 2008)

http://idzr.org/6v07

Click teh link ^^


----------



## WildWon (Aug 16, 2008)

And now, for a small gimps into the world of WildWon.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 16, 2008)

Where did your startbutton go? ^^
Cool desktop but the icons at the bottom sort of kill it :|


----------



## Hit (Aug 16, 2008)

Nothing special yet, still looking for the perfect wallpaper


----------



## WildWon (Aug 16, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Where did your startbutton go? ^^
> Cool desktop but the icons at the bottom sort of kill it :|
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Runnin a lil program called "start killer," it just removes it from the bar. Win key still brings it up.

Yea, the icons at the bottom used to be regularly used. I havn't changed this desktop in 2 years. I need to do that again. Haven't played WoW in 2 years either lol.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 17, 2008)

I lost the dock... I felt it compulsed me to add more icons to fill up space.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 17, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's what I'm working with:

I downloaded the NV3 suite from the Deviantart link Twiffles provides. Inside that was a folder called "Visualstyles." Inside that folder was a Rar called NV3. Inside that rar was the final product: 
A folder called NV3, which contained a folder called en-US, a folder called shell, and a file called NV3.msstyle. I dropped the NV3 folder into C;/windows/resources/themes, just like I did with the custom theme I'm running right now. All the file/folder names are the same as said theme, except for where it says NV3 instead of SlanXP3_Candara.
It should be working - but it's not.

edit: I should probably mention that I'm on 64bit Vista, maybe that's it


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same problem as you mate. So I just got Tune-up utilities and styler for my themes. Also, a magical Serial Number fell out of the sky, so I can use it for more than 30 days

http://www.download.com/TuneUp-Utilities-2...4-10206416.html

It has quite a bit of other stuff, too...


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 17, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alllright well that worked! Now I still have a bit of an issue with it, the minimize and maximize buttons on windows are invisible until I mouse over them. How would I make them visible? it's not a huge deal buuuut...

I think I will also look into litestep, it looks interesting...


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 17, 2008)

QT tabbar and QT adressbar are AWESOME!


I realise the latter is just an implementation of a vista feature into xp but that doesn't make it any less good.


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol, a feature that's been in GNOME for how long?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 17, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Lol, a feature that's been in GNOME for how long?



So? I'm using XP, not Gnome.


----------



## enarky (Aug 17, 2008)

I _might've_ posted this a while ago already... but I am honestly too lazy to search through 80 pages if I really did.












 GNOME...


----------



## Beware (Aug 17, 2008)

I just completed a major overhaul of my desktop.  Nothing too special, but it took me forever to settle on something.  I spent a lot of time messing with Samurize and all sorts of other skinning and shell applications.  In the end I kept it simple with a new uxtheme, RocketDock, Konfabulator and Flip3d.  Launchy is also in the background.  I found the background googling for 1024x600 wallpapers (since this is my WiBrain with a 4" screen).  I didn't stop laughing for a good 15 minutes.  Everything is hidden when not in use to show off the glorious wallpaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the desktop with the taskbar and dock:


Spoiler











And here are a couple of my widgets (only 5 of my 20+):


Spoiler











Here's Flip3D:


Spoiler











Good fun. :-P


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, it sucks.


----------



## Q.Ghost (Aug 20, 2008)

...


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 20, 2008)

My Ubuntu Desktop, I have XP too but its not anything worth gawking at, but i haven't really done a lot of customizing in here either


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 20, 2008)

Q.Ghost said:
			
		

>



How'd you get the side of windows explorer like that?
And where did you get that iconset from?
Also, what that calender at the side?


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 20, 2008)

New desktop, gone wood style, still don't know if I should keep it, but I like it


----------



## iffy525 (Aug 20, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Q.Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _think_ that the calendar is rainlendar but I forget what the skin is called.  It's probably on the all time most popular list for rainlendar skins on DeviantArt.


----------



## fischju (Aug 20, 2008)

Girls: John Twiffles

I lolled?


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 20, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Girls: John Twiffles
> 
> I lolled?


Whoopsie, forgot to switch Twiffles to male now lol.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 20, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> New desktop, gone wood style, still don't know if I should keep it, but I like it


OOooooOOOoo, yummy theme!

*Puts his thumbs up *


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 21, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.

The only girl in your contact list is a dude XD


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 21, 2008)

This topic is too image intense for me




I probably won't check this topic again


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 21, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contact list displays only online contacts >__> There's some more in there, they just weren't on. Hehe


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 21, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You keep telling yourself that


----------



## Lamp (Aug 22, 2008)

The windows theme is the Microsoft Zune one, with a Neon Clock Widget.

I made the background myself, that's a picture of my uncle's dog.



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> And now, for a small gimps into the world of WildWon.



Wow, yours looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 22, 2008)

Lamp said:
			
		

>


Pretty nice looking (especially the wallpaper you made, good job!) But your icons are a bit...rough. They don't really fit with the rest of it. you don't necessarily have to get ird of them altogether (though that's what I did, which shall be seen when I up a current screencap) but the shaping, coloration, and sort of unfinished look of some of the icons take away from the niceness of the desktop.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 22, 2008)

What's the point of Girls / Boys groups?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 22, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> What's the point of Girls / Boys groups?


so he knows which people to fap to when he talks to them


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 22, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> What's the point of Girls / Boys groups?


Seemed like a good idea at the time >__>


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 23, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> xJonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My contact list is sorted into "really awesome," "sort of awesome" and "why are these people on my contacts list"

Guess where you are?

Just kidding!

I'm too lazy to do any sorting and I don't like to rate people anyway


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 24, 2008)

Since the topic is not about how Salmantis separates people in order of fappness rating, lol.
I'll attempt to bring it back, with a lame desk.



Spoiler: 18+ plz


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 24, 2008)

Your Japan obsession knows no boundaries


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 24, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Your Japan obsession knows no boundaries



Sure it does.
He wouldn't pretend to be FROM japan would he?

...right.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, it's a cool picture. >_>;
Also, not obsessed with Japan, I personally would never want live there due to the conditions and w/e. I'd rather live in the UK.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 24, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Hey, it's a cool picture. >_>;
> Also, not obsessed with Japan, I personally would never want live there due to the conditions and w/e. I'd rather live in the UK.
> 
> 
> ...


._.




Kay, so here's my desktop as I use it, basically keep temporary crap on desktop and I use quick launch instead of a launchery-dock thing, but thought of using Executor in future, but atm can't be bothered to set it up. My XP user account corrupted, so I started again a few days ago, and I haven't customised or organized very well.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Aug 24, 2008)

Desktop 1:




Desktop 2:


 



Desktop 3:


 



I love Linux


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2008)

And just because i can, heres my work desktop.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 26, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And just because i can, heres my work desktop.



Took me a second to figure out who was in that picture...

Nice wall lol


----------



## xJonny (Aug 26, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I saw that on DeviantArt a long time ago. I think I favourited it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's pretty cool.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a modified version of The Simpsons, isn't it?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Replaced my old BokuxDesu desktop....with another BokexDesu image. This one is actually meant for dual monitors. Since people are starting to watch RM around here, if anyone wants it, I'll post the full resolution image.






And I finally took the time to learn Premiere pro cs3 so I replaced premiere elements with it.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 26, 2008)

Very desu. Perhaps I should download Rozen Maiden one of these days.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 26, 2008)

This is my current desktop when I don't move the mouse around.






I have ObjectDock autohiding on the bottom, and my taskbar autohiding on the top. Haven't put in my dock icons or installed litestep though. Then you can see the hidden stuff I guess.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is mine now:


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 27, 2008)

o.O Using Vista Visual Styles, are you? Noticable by looking at the start button, real Vista's Windows Orb's upper part is out of the taskbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But regardless, that's some wallpaper you got there


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

here's mine


All hail for Windows Vista Ultimate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That Windows DreamScene is just awesome, and I'm watching GTAIV Official Trailer everytime I look at my desktop


----------



## Seven (Aug 29, 2008)

Doop.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ Very nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What theme are you using?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 29, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> Doop.


looks like linux? where do you get your wallpapers?


----------



## Searinox (Aug 29, 2008)

Did I see a desktopwhoring thread? I'm iiiiin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Biiiig Dragon! Betcha didn't expect that! Ha! ^.=.^ *watches everyone just pass by his post*


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 29, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> looks like linux? where do you get your wallpapers?


If you thought that it's Linux, then you sir have failed. Look at the applications.

My desktop: (no I'm not gay, thought the colors looked nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice


----------



## SolidusRegime (Aug 30, 2008)

Linux Ubuntu and VBox Seamless Mode FTW!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 30, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is possible to emulate/change icons.

if it is windows, then what app is that thats holding all the icons?


----------



## Seven (Aug 30, 2008)

It's Rocketdock sans icons and plus stacks docklet.

I honestly had no use in having a dock anyways, so I just stuck a bunch of my shortcut files into a folder and let stacks do the job for me.

By the way, it's in grid mode, as opposed to the fan mode you'd see in a bunch of setups. Looks a bit more organized that way, IMO. By the way, it's Windows XP.


----------



## War (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Salamantis, you said you used Mac right? Because I've been looking for a transparent OB skin just like that, but to no avail. There's fake ones that look like their transparent, but only work for a preset wallpaper.


----------



## Prime (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler













Spoiler



I'd try a few visual styles if the patching program dodn't make my computer fall back to windows classic theme and remove the option to get back the nice original theme.



I win.


/thread.


----------



## Urza (Aug 30, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I for one would like to extend my congratulations.

Here's your "Generic Desktop" trophy.

Oh, and before I forget, the rest of you on this page can have yours too!

*hands out plethora of "Generic Desktop" and "Dressed in the Dark" trophies

And one "Not Completely Horrible" trophy for Salamantis.


----------



## Prime (Aug 30, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankies, My desktop looks nice without help from system clogging programs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I'm being very Sarcastic


----------



## mad567 (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's Mine


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler










My dull desktop


----------



## Urza (Aug 30, 2008)

Also, a reminder, as only a few people still use them:

Please put your screenshots in spoiler tags. Thanks.


```
[spoiler][img]http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee87/kapws/lol.jpg[/img][/spoiler]
```


----------



## Prime (Aug 30, 2008)

mad567 said:
			
		

> Here's Mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ewwww, Windows Classic theme. Toolbar at the top, os x wallpaper, Dock middle bottom.

Are you trying to act like you have os x? Are you jealous of os x to a extent that you will try your best to copy os x?


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 30, 2008)

I just got my new laptop yesterday. Here's what it looks like.


Spoiler



[img=http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/8796/49523257dj6.th.jpg]


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 30, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








But I like mine



Spoiler


----------



## TaMs (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler










Warning spoilers.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 31, 2008)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT:
just a tripped out first day of highschool pic in my side yard with my sister


----------



## Prime (Aug 31, 2008)

Spoiler: New wallpaper


----------



## Lyuse (Aug 31, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## SonicFan49 (Sep 1, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 1, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> it is possible to emulate/change icons.
> 
> if it is windows, then what app is that thats holding all the icons?
> It's not Windows, it's Mac OS X. I have changed the icons of the apps in that dock and some others using an iconset I found on a different forum. Had to make some myself because some apps didn't have icons.
> ...


Thank you Urza


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

Spoiler











i win !!!

also sonic fan you have alot of programs you might want to delete them then find a proper theme and wallpaper.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 3, 2008)

SonicFan49 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


OH GOD

OH GOD

KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Gore (Sep 3, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is 3D Custom Girl?
I just googled it and it says it's a hentai game
Maybe you shoulda removed that icon before posting...


----------



## Mazor (Sep 4, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> TaMs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its made of win. Also best selling Eroge in Japan currently(**LINK REMOVED**).

The link went to a page that shows a ranking of the best selling Eroges btw.


----------



## Prime (Sep 5, 2008)

Spoiler











Used: Samurize, Why So Serious? Wallpaper & Windows Vista Sidebar Apps:

Wired Network Meter
All CPU Meter Gadget
App Launcher


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 6, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could turn into something good (the wallpaper and the samurize/other widgets look nice) but right now you have two big problems:

Your theme does not go with your wallpaper in the least.

HOLY HUEG TASKBAR BATMAN


----------



## Cermage (Sep 6, 2008)

Spoiler











ill probably keep this forawhile.


----------



## Prime (Sep 6, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The taskbar is fine imo, I like it and I would install a theme but it seems to mucked vista up. I ended up making the default vista theme disappear and my theme was locked to the windows classic theme. I had to system restore before I installed the theme


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 6, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you use Vistaglazz or something similar to patch the DLLs before you tried anything?


----------



## Prime (Sep 6, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Did you use Vistaglazz or something similar to patch the DLLs before you tried anything?



Yeah I think so, it warned me I would 'fall back' to windows classic theme. I'll try again to see what happens.

The files seem to be corrupt, maybe that is what is wrong when I try to patch the DLLs.


----------



## TheWingless (Sep 6, 2008)

Occasionally, I would have problems with VistaGlazz like they wouldn't patch or revert patches to the old files and I would be stuck on classic or have to go back and fix the files. I am not a computer expert or anything but you might have to manually delete the old files and fix the files manually. I'm not sure what I did as it was a while ago so this might not really help.

Or maybe you should try overwriting the corrupted files with the patches from here which also work great:
http://www.withinwindows.com/uxtheme-patches/

I'm not really sure why they are corrupted, but if I have a problem, I usually have to manually fix it.

You are using 32 Bit Vista with no SP1 right? Or do you have SP1? Did you pick the right version for SP1 if you have it?


----------



## Prime (Sep 6, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Occasionally, I would have problems with VistaGlazz like they wouldn't patch or revert patches to the old files and I would be stuck on classic or have to go back and fix the files. I am not a computer expert or anything but you might have to manually delete the old files and fix the files manually. I'm not sure what I did as it was a while ago so this might not really help.
> 
> Or maybe you should try overwriting the corrupted files with the patches from here which also work great:
> http://www.withinwindows.com/uxtheme-patches/
> ...



I'm using 32 Bit vista with SP1.

I'm sure I picked the VistaGlazz which works with SP1


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already has Windows 7 patches!?!?!? wtf!


----------



## Prime (Sep 7, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what?


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 7, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That website for patches has links to Windows 7 UXtheme patches.


----------



## Urza (Sep 7, 2008)

Alpha releases of Windows 7 have been floating around for months now.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 7, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Alpha releases of Windows 7 have been floating around for months now.



Is it any good?
I am assuming not since there's no program compatibility but hey


----------



## Neko (Sep 7, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QTF!


----------



## Urza (Sep 7, 2008)

There's no reason to use it this early in development.


----------



## rs4 (Sep 7, 2008)

as usual, click for full


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

> as usual, click for full


holy frick! y r ur desktops always the awesomist?!
do you make your wallpapers? are those icons (MUSIK, OBJEKT, FILM) or is that an app?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 11, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Pulka (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## HBK (Sep 13, 2008)

Pulka said:
			
		

>



Wall please, that's amazing!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Me too i want that wall paper


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 13, 2008)

nooo do not give it to them

they are not worthy of the longcat/tacgnol battle


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

I found it here.


----------



## rs4 (Sep 13, 2008)

Click for fullness


----------



## War (Sep 13, 2008)

So that app is WIP, eh? Well, I hope we get to see what it is soon :3 I'll post my desk soon too, since I haven't posted in forever.

Edit: Hey rs4, how do you make the top bar to look like that? (Where your windows are like Firefox and stuff). I've been using ObjectBar forever, but my problem with it is

-Ugly skins
-Doesn't show minimized windows

I do use MiniMize, but it works really wonky for me. For example, it refuses to minimize Firefox no matter what I do. Also, it will sometimes think a window is minimized, so when I go minimize something else, it will skip that spot and leave a huge gap between windows.


----------



## Urza (Sep 13, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> Edit: Hey rs4, how do you make the top bar to look like that? (Where your windows are like Firefox and stuff). I've been using ObjectBar forever, but my problem with it is


We call that a "task bar". Most Windows users seem to be familiar with it.


----------



## War (Sep 14, 2008)

Ah, yeah. I forgot what it was called, sorry. :\


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## War (Sep 14, 2008)

D: Holaitsme, how did you get your taskbar like that? That looks really good. Also, if you wouldn't mind linking me to those text icons... sorry for all the trouble!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 14, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

> Click for fullness


cant find a link to "WIP". any help?

is WIP the app used for those trasparency folders (MUSIK/PSD/etc)?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

You need the uxtheme patch google xp uxtheme patch 

then heres the theme that you put in X:\Windows\Resources (well in vista not sure about xp)

The icons can be found at deviantart.com by searching white mark icons

the dock is rocket dock.

also i cant be of much help with the uxtheme patch since i have windows vista.


----------



## rs4 (Sep 14, 2008)

@ Warcueid
The taskbar/visual style is called SlanXP found here (for Vista) - http://psycob.deviantart.com/art/SlanXP-Ed...aBasic-68107481

Read the info, he does have a link to the XP version but it doesn't exactly look the same. Hopefully this is what you're looking for.

About the minimizer thing, I use Thumbwin instead, which doesn't have as many problems as other apps but not something I'd constantly leave on either. Or you could have a second instance of Object dock running that specifically works just for the thumbnails when you minimize something.

@ Juggernaut
WIP as in work in progress lol.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Sep 14, 2008)

here's my cheesy desktop


----------



## Prime (Sep 14, 2008)

Well finally I got Vista themes working, I wasn't really using vistaglazz for SP1.

Here is my current desktop:



Spoiler














Spoiler











EDIT: Mewgia suggested to get a dock and remove those icons so:



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## War (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all the help! My desktop is looking way better already.

I got some more questions though @[email protected]

I'm not sure if it's Mac only, but is it possible for XP users to get those icons in the desktop that say like "C:" and "My Computer" and they also tell you how much space is left in the drive right under it? I've seen it in a lot of Macs, but dunno if it's possible.

Also, my mom uses a program called MagicJack...it's basically a phone that you plug into your computer. Well, anyway, the stupid program creates a shortcut item in my desktop, and it looks very ugly. Everytime I delete it, it makes a new one when the computer is restarted. Anyone know a way I could hide this icon or something? I tried looking in the settings of the MagicJack to see if there's an "enable shortcut item" or something, but there's not D:

Edit: Okay, I found out how to hide the MagicJack, but I'm still wondering about the HDD and stuff on the desktop.

Here's my desktop!

With VisualStyle Task Bar:




With OB:


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Its possible, download a .ico set (you can find it them at deviantart) and store it somewhere on your hard drive. here's a nice tutorial on how to change the icons. For the magic jack thing are you the administrator of the computer?  the only solution  i can think of right now is to click >run>msconfig and then the startup tab and uncheck the program.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 15, 2008)

NEVER FORGET


----------



## Prime (Sep 15, 2008)

I like dock juggernaut911, what is it called?


----------



## Seven (Sep 15, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 15, 2008)

RKLauncher. Custom icons, custom BG (on dock)

my actual wallpaper is one made from TSHU... and it was a sad time!

The box in the top right is my own Samurize config


----------



## moozxy (Sep 15, 2008)

@Seven
What's that clock called? And is that theme available for vista?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 15, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> @Seven
> What's that clock called? And is that theme available for vista?


The top right? Looks like a widget... Or a samurize config


----------



## Seven (Sep 16, 2008)

Rainmeter, Generic's date/time skin.

The visual style is called BlackEye 2, I may have found it on customize.org somewhere. No idea about Vista compatibility.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> There's no reason to use it this early in development.



There's no need to use windows at all

**LINK REMOVED**


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you like to play games.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have my modded 360 for that shit.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 16, 2008)

For playing Crysis?


----------



## enigmaindex (Sep 16, 2008)

mine

clicky

still gotta find a new visual theme though


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 17, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...link removed for being flamey?
Was it the IRC window?

You removed DrKupo's desktop screenshot because of two lines in an irc chat???

WTF


----------



## genuisgeek (Sep 18, 2008)

where do u guys leave ur shortcuts for programs when u dont have docks 
cause i see u guys not have like my comp, my docs
and all that

just wondering cuz its really hard to go into the start menu and then find/click a program 
not hard just painstaking process


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 18, 2008)

genuisgeek said:
			
		

> where do u guys leave ur shortcuts for programs when u dont have docks
> cause i see u guys not have like my comp, my docs
> and all that
> 
> ...


I personally use a keystroke launcher called Enso.  It's great.  Launchy is also an option but I've never tried it.


----------



## Seven (Sep 18, 2008)

I personally use Launchy with a more convenient hotkey setup. It's lighter than Enzo in size, but personally I haven't used Enzo so I can't say anything against it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 22, 2008)

Launchy... never tried Enso... D:

Wallpaper is a pic I took on a Beautiful summer day in Arizona!


Spoiler: Hai Gaiz


----------



## Prime (Sep 22, 2008)

Kind of NSFW, It is just a boob showing from the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No biggie' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i38.tinypic.com/24ytvd5.png

yeah it really is simple, Simple is better I think. I got rid of Samurize.

It was really hard to find a elfen lied wallpaper which doesn't muck up the quality when stretched to 1440 x 900. This one isn't 1440 x 900.


----------



## Scathraax (Sep 23, 2008)

Prime, I love that wallpaper!
Wanna share a clean version of it?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 24, 2008)

Forgot to post this sooner.


Spoiler











@zml their isn't a clean version since its from the elfen lied opening.


----------



## Prime (Sep 24, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> Prime, I love that wallpaper!
> Wanna share a clean version of it?



rofl. There is no clean version.


----------



## Gore (Sep 24, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> ZML said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Clean version being the image file and not the picture of your desktop as that includes your taskbar and any icons
unless i'm missing something here

E: found it for you, sir. (same NSFW pic prime posted, just clean file)
http://i34.tinypic.com/sdms7s.jpg


----------



## Prime (Sep 24, 2008)

Well in the common sense world clean means no boobie showing.


----------



## Gore (Sep 24, 2008)

Well when we're here talking about desktops I think it's pretty obvious what he meant.
Not to say "he meant" as if he were not correct, because he was correct in saying clean.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 24, 2008)

I usually have the taskbar and the dock on auto hide but I unhid them for display purposes:



Spoiler











To do: get icons for the dock, install launchy, maybe install litestep


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Urza (Sep 24, 2008)

Kanchome said:
			
		

>


You know, instead of wasting all that time renaming files and resource editing, you could be making your desktop not look like shit.


----------



## da_head (Sep 24, 2008)

@urza: LOOL harsh as usual. guy's just tryin to entertain us


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 24, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Kanchome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he stole that image from somewhere else, Kanchome wouldn't know how to do all that


----------



## Urza (Sep 24, 2008)

Good work detective.


```
[img]http://3.media.collegehumor.com/collegehumor/ch6/d/e/collegehumor.da695a4df1db7e29c917968eb3131e7a.jpg[/img]
:hrth: :hrth: :hrth: :hrth: :hrth: :hrth: :hrth:
```


----------



## Prime (Sep 24, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Well when we're here talking about desktops I think it's pretty obvious what he meant.
> Not to say "he meant" as if he were not correct, because he was correct in saying clean.




No one with a right mind describes a desktop without icons and taskbar as 'clean'


----------



## Gore (Sep 24, 2008)

It's the only way to describe it, and it just makes sense.
Anyways, no point in furthering this.

On-Topic


Spoiler



I'd post my desktop but it's generic Windows XP with zune theme and a grey background, and nobody cares to see that.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Good work detective.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I didn't even check that, I just based my assumption off of Kanchome's...other posts. Plus, Kanchome wouldn't have that many friends anyways


also why doesn't anyone ever comment on my screenshots ):


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Good work detective.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


lol, what a slut

I don't think he has enough creativity to accomplish that.


----------



## War (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's my desktop!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> Here's my desktop!


you always have sweet wallpapers, where do you get them from?


----------



## War (Sep 28, 2008)

You know what? I actually don't know. (For that one, anyway) Its weird... yesterday, I was messing around in Photoshop trying to fix my sig so I could use it again without breaking the sig limit, and while searching for the sig, I found this wallpaper hidden in a random section of my computer. I don't even recall getting this wallpaper at all.

I was thinking about uploading my entire wallpaper folder to MegaUpload or something and sharing it on GBAtemp. I haven't done it yet though, because a lot of them are from sites that want to keep it "private", so they only want the members of the site to have them. I wouldn't wanna spread around rare wallpapers without the authors' permission.


----------



## phoood (Sep 29, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> I usually have the taskbar and the dock on auto hide but I unhid them for display purposes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the wallpaper.  the colors hurts though.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 29, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> You know what? I actually don't know. (For that one, anyway) Its weird... yesterday, I was messing around in Photoshop trying to fix my sig so I could use it again without breaking the sig limit, and while searching for the sig, I found this wallpaper hidden in a random section of my computer. I don't even recall getting this wallpaper at all.
> 
> I was thinking about uploading my entire wallpaper folder to MegaUpload or something and sharing it on GBAtemp. I haven't done it yet though, because a lot of them are from sites that want to keep it "private", so they only want the members of the site to have them. I wouldn't wanna spread around rare wallpapers without the authors' permission.


Can you atleast upload that wallpaper?


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 29, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How so? To much of a contrast? or the visual effect that you get when you look at a bunch of similar squares like that?


----------



## War (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, sorry. I'll upload the wallpaper when I get home.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 29, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> You know what? I actually don't know. (For that one, anyway) Its weird... yesterday, I was messing around in Photoshop trying to fix my sig so I could use it again without breaking the sig limit, and while searching for the sig, I found this wallpaper hidden in a random section of my computer. I don't even recall getting this wallpaper at all.
> 
> I was thinking about uploading my entire wallpaper folder to MegaUpload or something and sharing it on GBAtemp. I haven't done it yet though, because a lot of them are from sites that want to keep it "private", so they only want the members of the site to have them. I wouldn't wanna spread around rare wallpapers without the authors' permission.



...private wallpaper sites?

Wtf :|


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 30, 2008)

Didgitalblasphemy ftw

just some people who think they are ultimatley skilled so they make you pay for images that you are supposed to use as wallpapers and not give away because they cost so much and arent really worth it.


----------



## War (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, they aren't private wallpaper sites, they are more like private wallpaper/themes/nfr releases and whatnot. Honestly, I think it's idiotic too. However, I'm not gonna go against them and post things that they tell me not to.

Anyway, here's the wallpaper you guys wanted. Sorry I took so damn long D:

http://www.mediafire.com/?j4mw5auzmjy


----------



## Neko (Sep 30, 2008)

I love that wallpaper. Not as much as I love my GF though.


----------



## phoood (Oct 1, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> phoood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the colors suck and there are far more better patterns than simple squares.
but mostly because the colors suck.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2008)

For anyone whos ever wondered what a p0wning may look like from my end!


----------



## 3020 (Oct 1, 2008)

Love that wall Dominik93, may i ask where you got it from or if you could upload it for me please?


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> For anyone whos ever wondered what a p0wning may look like from my end!
> 
> image snipped


Wow.
It looks pretty bad actually...I expected some sort of DS-X shrine at least!
And maybe a clean, well-matched desktop too.

Also phoood....I like the colors. Though I may change my WP back to one of my previous ones.


Also Urza...you haven't posted a screenshot of your desktop in a long while. Surely you have changed it up since the last time you put up a screenshot?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, my desktop dosent meet with your approval!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly I dont know why I bother!


----------



## Neko (Oct 2, 2008)

3020 said:
			
		

> Love that wall Dominik93, may i ask where you got it from or if you could upload it for me please?




http://konachan.com/post/show/38527/black-...iya_haruhi_no_y


----------



## jabjab (Oct 2, 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...loris_edit1.jpg
+ 1/3rd screen of unused icons


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 2, 2008)

bbClean...


----------



## rs4 (Oct 2, 2008)

http://resonating.deviantart.com/art/4-AM-99590189


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 3, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

> http://resonating.deviantart.com/art/4-AM-99590189


another great one!!

done with the app yet?!?!?!?


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)

Django0 said:
			
		

> bbClean...


Looks campy enough to be used by characters from this movie.


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 3, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> For anyone whos ever wondered what a p0wning may look like from my end!



Aww, shut up, p1ngp0ng you creepy 10 year old who acts like 40 year old man

Django0, I really like yours. I just use the old, boring VistaVG Ultimate with the Firefall wallpaper from DeviantArt.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 3, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant believe im being attacked just for posting a picture of my desktop!

You people are assholes!


----------



## Requisite (Oct 3, 2008)

My Desktop.

Won't let me post up pics, I'm guessing I don't have enough posts.


----------



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I cant believe im being attacked just for posting a picture of my desktop!
> 
> You people are assholes!



If you don't like it then leave.

On topic: Nice wallpaper Requisite


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 3, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PRIME!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love you!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 4, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prime you are probably the easiest GBAtemp regular to troll lol


----------



## Gore (Oct 4, 2008)

I second Mewgia's statement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also that one time Prime removed his avi so he could respond "I don't have an avi" when p1ng said he had Str8 Rippin avi+sig

Also 



Spoiler












Just in Case:
I'm not trying to copy Macs. Never used one, never cared, never could afford anyways. That's just the most decent theme I have and taskbar is on top because I'm used to it from unix.


----------



## Requisite (Oct 4, 2008)

Huh. I can't see it.
When I clicked "show", my screen flashed black, then it wouldn't show anything.

A bit strange.
EDIT:
Nvm, works now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 4, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> I second Mewgia's statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yeah I didnt even say anything about that, I let him have his little "win" lol

Also nice wallpaper Gore!


----------



## Prime (Oct 4, 2008)

I only removed my av and later my sig because I was putting up a new one.

Yeah nice wallpaper Gore, got a 'clean' version?


----------



## Gore (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.cinematicwallpaper.com/movie-pi...night_wallpaper
http://www.entertainmentwallpaper.com/movi..._the/index.html

Tons of Dark Knight walls there.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 5, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> http://www.cinematicwallpaper.com/movie-pi...night_wallpaper
> http://www.entertainmentwallpaper.com/movi..._the/index.html
> 
> Tons of Dark Knight walls there.



Oh nice!

Thanks for the links!


----------



## HBK (Oct 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> FaRReR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever...

Anyways, great desktop there, Gore.


----------



## Seven (Oct 5, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 5, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> Spoiler



one of the best i saw in a while
awesome theme. which one is it?



Spoiler











just did a reinstall of xp cause my last one messed up and all i could get my hands on was sp2.
now im gonna do a reinstall.


----------



## Seven (Oct 5, 2008)

AMANA visual style, classic color scheme, Segoe UI

Rainlendar in the background with Generic's date/time and io track info.

A cute/weird thing about this visual style's color scheme is that it makes the topbar of windows, uh, invisible? So I can see what's playing on the top right, lol.


----------



## playallday (Oct 5, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> 3020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remove that link!

My wallpaper sucks now.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 7, 2008)

• *Desktop* • 06/10/08 •


Spoiler: Warning, somewhat large image ahead










I still haven't found the _perfect_ background...


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 7, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> • *Desktop* • 06/10/08 •
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning, somewhat large image ahead
> ...


Hahaha check out the names on that IM list.  Notice how pathetically 10-year-old-with-aim-ish the girls names are...and then the top of the guys list is simply:

Urza.

Who needs to put of a picture of his desktop because he hasn't in a while.


----------



## phoood (Oct 7, 2008)

Django0 said:
			
		

> bbClean...


I'm curious, is bbclean/bblean/bb4win/etcetc a functional replacement shell? I've used it for a few weeks years ago, found it totally useless. same question goes to other alternative shell users.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 7, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Hahaha check out the names on that IM list.  Notice how pathetically 10-year-old-with-aim-ish the girls names are...
> Yeah, I hate teen girls when they come in contact with MSN.
> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 6 2008, 10:28 PM) Who needs to put of a picture of his desktop because he hasn't in a while.


Are you talking about me or yourself? If it's about me then I changed the dock icons and the wallpaper, and I *think* the album cover style. And many people here do post their desktops more than once so yeah.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 7, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's who I was talking about.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 7, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry then, I misunderstood you


----------



## War (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's mine, until I find a theme that will make my taskbar transparent...







Sorry for stupid resizing.


----------



## phoood (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

>



Awesome, send me the link for that wallpaper please!


----------



## phoood (Oct 13, 2008)

it's 1440x900, if you need a different size just ask.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yotsuba NO



Spoiler


----------



## Zamo (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 14, 2008)

Zamo said:
			
		

>


love the dock icons, where can I get them?


----------



## Zamo (Oct 14, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Zamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It comes with the theme called neon on cairo dock. It's precompiled for debain (ubuntu aswell).


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Yotsuba NO
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



with that wallpaper you went from having a good desktop to matched everything to having one that isn't great and doesn't match...


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoiler: NSFW (kinda)








Nice and Clean


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 15, 2008)

Minox said:
			
		

> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how is that NSFW :/

Also, default Vista theme ftl


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Also, default Vista theme ftl


I haven't really bothered fixing the default Vista theme to something better due to a recent reinstall.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 15, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ok

I actually am in the same situation at the moment. Still haven't found a good new theme.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 16, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Salamantis (Oct 19, 2008)

What's with the black desktop with white overlay image fad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine, pretty accurate of what I see right now when I look out the window (jk, stupid cold weather):


Spoiler: As usual, 56k warning


----------



## PrinceIcee (Oct 19, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> What's with the black desktop with white overlay image fad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




where'd you get that wallpaper?
its awesome.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 19, 2008)

PrinceIcee said:
			
		

> where'd you get that wallpaper?
> its awesome.


What he said.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 19, 2008)

PrinceIcee said:
			
		

> where'd you get that wallpaper?
> its awesome.
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://kobhen.deviantart.com/art/koldt-100543334


----------



## PrinceIcee (Oct 19, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> PrinceIcee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks. deviantart ef tee double-u


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 19, 2008)

Edit: Wtf.


----------



## War (Oct 19, 2008)

That's kinda sexy, Ferrariman. Btw, anyone know of a good screenshot app? I'm tired of PrntScrn, pasta to Paint, save, host on ImageShack.

Here's mine: (God I need some new dock icons...)





(Still don't understand why my screenies get resized... I have a 1024x768 monitor...)


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 19, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> That's kinda sexy, Ferrariman. Btw, anyone know of a good screenshot app? I'm tired of PrntScrn, pasta to Paint, save, host on ImageShack.
> 
> Here's mine: (God I need some new dock icons...)
> 
> ...


I use Imageshack Quickshot. War, your images get resized because the file is over the size limit.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 19, 2008)

Spoiler: Same old shit


----------



## Seven (Oct 19, 2008)

Spoiler



[titlearisian Painter]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






War, use TinyPic. It's generally faster than Imageshack, and it generally doesn't limit as much as Photobucket.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 20, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or majhost.com. while it takes a tad bit longer to upload stuff to majhost, it is a lot simpler to navigate around.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 20, 2008)

Spoiler















My pc is in a horrid state right now but I just can't be arsed to fix everything thats wrong with it so I've just given up. I'll probably keep this desk till I get my new PC.


----------



## genuisgeek (Oct 21, 2008)

how do u guys get your songs to display the album art and title only w/o the windows?
is it an add on or a special type of media player?
I WANT MINE TO BE LIKE THAAT.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 21, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> My pc is in a horrid state right now but I just can't be arsed to fix everything thats wrong with it so I've just given up. I'll probably keep this desk till I get my new PC.


Just be happy it's not as horrid as mine.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 21, 2008)

genuisgeek said:
			
		

> how do u guys get your songs to display the album art and title only w/o the windows?
> is it an add on or a special type of media player?
> I WANT MINE TO BE LIKE THAAT.


cdartdisplay or similar


----------



## War (Oct 21, 2008)

genuisgeek said:
			
		

> how do u guys get your songs to display the album art and title only w/o the windows?
> is it an add on or a special type of media player?
> I WANT MINE TO BE LIKE THAAT.


Just use AveDesk.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 21, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> genuisgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or CDArtDisplay.

It's better.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 21, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For anyone wanting that particular skin, its called iSome 2.0 on the CAD site.


----------



## Carnivean (Oct 21, 2008)

1920x1200 sexyness


----------



## Gore (Oct 21, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> 1920x1200 sexyness


NSFW


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 21, 2008)

It's not porn... So don't get all "OMFG NSFW!!"


----------



## War (Oct 21, 2008)

It's not porn, but if you get caught looking at that while at work... there's gonna be some 'splaining to do.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 21, 2008)

Why do some people open up a trillion applications when taking the screenshot?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 21, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Why do some people open up a trillion applications when taking the screenshot?



because we might have customized more than the wallpaper and VS


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 22, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Carnivean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much NSFW. I open it all I see is a chick's hoohah


----------



## Gore (Oct 22, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> It's not porn... So don't get all "OMFG NSFW!!"


I just said it was NSFW because it wasn't said to begin with, because it *is* NSFW.
Would you view that at work? Probably not?
Safety first!


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 22, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Would you view that at work? Probably not?


Actually, I probably would.


----------



## Zamo (Oct 24, 2008)

Spoiler











New bg and conky setup. Notice the pathetically sized ubuntu partition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was just testing Ubuntu 8.04 on this laptop and just stuck with a 4GB install, now I'm hooked and too lazy to redo/install everything. It's not like I need the space though, all big files are stored on pc.


----------



## da_head (Oct 26, 2008)

just updated mine ^^
now just waiting for the redshift theme to be updated for firefox, and it will be complete.


Spoiler


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 27, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> just updated mine ^^
> now just waiting for the redshift theme to be updated for firefox, and it will be complete.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


...windows media player?

Go replace that. Now.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 27, 2008)

The most decent one on this page probably is Seven's

Where did you get that sweet wallpaper from yo?


----------



## da_head (Oct 27, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y? it gets the job done. and i listen to all my songs shuffled anywayz, so no need for album organizing or w/e. though for videos i use either vlc, or media player classic. so there's no file type i can't run.
unless you have a suggestion for a much better program?


----------



## Seven (Oct 27, 2008)

Winamp and/or Foobar2000.




Foobar2000, PanelsUI (Simple & Black)




WinAMP 5 (Ashen Lime)

Foobar2000 is the "hardest" to configure in terms of figuring out how PanelsUI skins work, but it allows the most in terms of aesthetics and provides the more minimalistic interface at first glance. WinAMP, although probably one of the more used and more functional media players, looks very cluttered unless you grab onto one of the very few minimalistic skins. However, if you were to choose between the two, go ahead and get WinAMP.


----------



## War (Oct 28, 2008)

I've tried to get Foobar looking nice countless times, but always end up giving up on it. It's really complicated to get set-up in my experience, so I'm unfortunately stuck with iTunes. :\ It's not that I think iTunes is bad, it's just SO slow. And I don't even use 9/10 features that it has anyway. The only thing I actually like about it is coverflow...


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 28, 2008)

DeviantArt has some PanelsUI configs that look nice enough and have instructions on how to get them working.

The one I use (FooAvA) is actually set up through an .exe installer. simnpler to install the skin than it was to install Foobar2k, really.


----------



## Banger (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a "how to" from a while back to use Foobar backend with Itunes front end:
http://worshiptheglitch.com/2006/02/apple-...foobar2000.html

Meaning it will load and play at the speed of foobar while looking and functioning more like Itunes.

I am not sure if it works with the newer build of Itunes and foobar so you might have to check out older versions. 

I currently do not use it because I am fine with:


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 28, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I've tried to get Foobar looking nice countless times, but always end up giving up on it. It's really complicated to get set-up in my experience, so I'm unfortunately stuck with iTunes. :\ It's not that I think iTunes is bad, it's just SO slow. And I don't even use 9/10 features that it has anyway. The only thing I actually like about it is coverflow...



If you must stick to iTunes, downgrade to 7.2 and get multi-plugin. It'll run all the audio through foobars codec so it doesn't sound like shit.
I use Fofr v0.9 but I don't really care much for the interface anymore. PanelsUI is outdated anyway.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's my new desktop...

Desktop

The image is a picture overlooking the Victoria Falls in Africa (I can't remember which country it's in, though).


----------



## da_head (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is mine!







I am sorry i couldnt add spoiler as its not working for some reason..weird?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 29, 2008)

```
[spoiler]
lol
[/spoiler]
```

it doesnt appear in preview posting but it works!


----------



## Gore (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Mewgia (Oct 29, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

>


Oh man I just noticed that...

so on to of having a terrible, cluttered, un-customized desktop, he uses Internet Explorer. That's as bad as my mother.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 29, 2008)

Spoiler










I don't think I need to tell you how much I love my wallpaper.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Disregard the 20% jpeg compression!


Spoiler


----------



## War (Oct 30, 2008)

Still trying to figure foobar out, but for now...



Spoiler


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 30, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Still trying to figure foobar out, but for now...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



For someone who is usually rather clueless when it comes to computers (where is motherboard ect) you do have a pretty desktop. Nice job.


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mines exciting






...yea i never changed the backround


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Windows XP SP3 with Vista Inspirat 2 and Rocket Dock.
@ZenithMaur I play World of Goo  also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 31, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> Mines exciting
> 
> picture
> 
> ...yea i never changed the backround



...or anything else, for that matter...


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Mewgia! I like it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been thinking about stealing Seven's idea and putting all my shortcuts in a folder, then use the Stacks Docklet to link to that folder... Seems like a good idea.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 31, 2008)

Spoiler










this is my current desk. if you are thinking "wtf? why is he just showing his wallpaper?!?!" think again. im using object dock (much better than rocketdock) and top desk. removes my need for a taskbar/system tray =) i was using rainmeter for a little while but it got annoying.


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

My desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2008)

Mewgia, post your desktop lol 

Nice wally mishra, I've seen it for the PSP before.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 1, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Mewgia, post your desktop lol
> 
> Nice wally mishra, I've seen it for the PSP before.



I will soon, but I want to finish skinning all my apps first.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I just subjected my computer to a full system failure while rethemeing it (probably because I replaced the browseui.dll in an odd way because permissions were not working right) for the new theme I want to use (which is odd, because I'm using a custom one right now).

On top of that, I was trying to set MirandaIM up and skin it and everything, but it simply would not work. It loaded up and everything, but contacts never popped up (even after I figured out how to sign into an IM protocol) and whenever I put cl_modern.dll (or whatever it is) into my plugins folder miranda gave me this wierd crash message and then booted up.

So my screenshot will take a while longer to upload.


----------



## Seven (Nov 3, 2008)

Spoiler: if it wasn't for me










Much less saturated this time. Foobar loves being a butt to me, but I endure it anyways.


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice, I like your taskbar theme. What's it called?


----------



## Seven (Nov 4, 2008)

Retrofukation: http://customize.org/xpthemes/60697


----------



## Forstride (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll post my new desktop when I get home.  I switched to Firefox (I've used it before, loved it, but completely forgot about installing it and using it), and I'm using ObjectDock (So cool...), so I deleted all of my shortcuts (Except for Bluetooth places, since I can't).


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 4, 2008)

Seven, I'm more interested in what your avatar and wallpaper are.


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Forstride (Nov 5, 2008)

Here it is:

My new desktop

I just created the background today, and I think it's pretty cool.  I only wanted to include 8-bit bosses, because 16-bit would make it look weird along with the 8-bit ones.  BTW, anyone know how to get rid of the Bluetooth places icon?


----------



## Prime (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol i just wanted to show off BumpTop. I got into the BETA and love it. It is very cool and doesn't use alot of power to run.











There is a lot more you can do. I just cant be bothered showing.


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 5, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## War (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy crap Prime, I just saw the YouTube video of that program and it's amazing o-o Do you have the beta?


----------



## Prime (Nov 6, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Holy crap Prime, I just saw the YouTube video of that program and it's amazing o-o Do you have the beta?



Yes, That is what I was showing off in my Desktop shot.

I'm sure if you ask for a invite they will give you one. Just input your email address into the "Sign up for a BETA invite" box and wait.

i had to wait a little while.


----------



## Scathraax (Nov 7, 2008)

AnimalCrossingX said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> 
> My new desktop
> 
> I just created the background today, and I think it's pretty cool.  I only wanted to include 8-bit bosses, because 16-bit would make it look weird along with the 8-bit ones.  BTW, anyone know how to get rid of the Bluetooth places icon?


Right click desktop> Arrange Icons By> uncheck Show Desktop Icons

Simplest way to do it. Though it will hide all other icons on your desktop, should you happen to place any there.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 7, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Lol i just wanted to show off BumpTop. I got into the BETA and love it. It is very cool and doesn't use alot of power to run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, what's the point?


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a new way to interact with icons on your desktop, nothing more.  Did you even watch the video?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

I just checked BumpTop, and it's amazing!! This Primes screenshots doesn't do the justice, check it out:


----------



## Prime (Nov 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I just checked BumpTop, and it's amazing!! This Primes screenshots doesn't do the justice, check it out:



Well considering I took a still screenshot and that is a video of course it isn't going to do justice


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I just checked BumpTop, and it's amazing!! This Primes screenshots doesn't do the justice, check it out:







This is the most awesome thing I've ever seen, I'm soooo downloading the beta now!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

really cool but strange too how does it work?


----------



## Prime (Nov 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll need to get into the beta first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You cant just download it right now. It took me a while to get in the beta program.


----------



## Gore (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks extremely pointless. I guess you guys who still download right onto your desktop may like it, though.


----------



## Radio (Nov 8, 2008)

Thought I might as well start off posting in here.  I've been using this wallpaper for a while but I've only just reinstalled windowblinds etc.. so may change my mind on the skin.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I just checked BumpTop, and it's amazing!! This Primes screenshots doesn't do the justice, check it out:



I love how you can lassu files together


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 9, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> 1920x1200 sexyness



have u got any other pictures like that
(not censored)lol


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## genuisgeek (Nov 12, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

>


]
OMG
so much white 
it hurts my eyes

no offense jsut REALLYY white


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 13, 2008)

the 3d desktop thing is just a waste of time guys.

white desktop is white! O_O

but yeah:


Spoiler


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Humm-di-dumm:


Spoiler


----------



## Seven (Nov 13, 2008)

Isn't desktop customization a waste of time in itself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could have just gone with default XP and slapped on Launchy and I'd be set to go.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 13, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> Isn't desktop customization a waste of time in itself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 14, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> Humm-di-dumm:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


very cool little status "window". what program is that?


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 15, 2008)

Uhm, well, which of it? HDD or Music? XD

For the HDD's I use Avedesk, and for the music-cover i use CD Art Display with iSome skin.



Spoiler



... if you meant the cmd part on the desktop - well, it's actually a part of the wallpaper


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 15, 2008)

the cmd part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hardy har 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, got my vista in the state of almost good looking:


Spoiler











yeah, need to start making my dock icons and make another samurize bar


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 16, 2008)

Spoiler: Desktop 15/11/08











Needed something fresh (I put a new iconset but you can't see that on the desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 16, 2008)

genuisgeek said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the cleanest desktop in this whole place.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 16, 2008)

okay, finished my icons, now there all "icony"


Spoiler


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 17, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> Humm-di-dumm:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



What the fuck do you have Kay Perry on there for?  :/
not to mention the oodles of desktop icons, plus the fake command prompt. While the commands in it are "cool" because they deal with killing and terminating life (which is always rad), it doesn't look especially good.


----------



## genuisgeek (Nov 17, 2008)

is it possible to change my system tray icons like the volume,wireless,local connection, stuff?
just wonering if so what program and how?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 17, 2008)

probably in a system dll like shell32/64 or imageres


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 18, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> probably in a system dll like shell32/64 or imageres



Yeah I've done it before. It did require going into DOS though...


----------



## aNx (Nov 18, 2008)

My desktop


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> darkangel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, well. Mrs Perry is - or: was - on the desktop, simply because I was too lazy to drop it in one of those trash folders.
+ Oodles of desktop icons? Wtf? oO

Well - http://s6b.directupload.net/images/081118/k2abxmtl.jpg
THAT are oodles of icons.
(don't take that wallpaper amiss, a friend set it via Window blinds - and at that time I didn't knew that you could set the WP via WB and I couldn't revert it. :/
plus I had no other pic with that hueg amount of icons on the desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Prime (Nov 18, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> Well - http://s6b.directupload.net/images/081118/k2abxmtl.jpg
> THAT are oodles of icons.
> (don't take that wallpaper amiss, a friend set it via Window blinds - and at that time I didn't knew that you could set the WP via WB and I couldn't revert it. :/
> plus I had no other pic with that hueg amount of icons on the desktop
> ...



and why do you have that desktop background?


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 18, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erm you have about 20 icons on your desktop.

That's 20 more than I have.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> darkangel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter because they match his theme.
Besides, what are you, the Desktop Critic or something?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah, you cant be Urza if you can't represent!!


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 19, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urza never said he was the "desktop critic" either.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 19, 2008)

i didn't say Urza said he was. I'm just saying, he would critic desktops.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to you.  He likes how it looks (assumption).  What I'm trying to say is leave people alone.  If they want their desktops to be critiqued, then they will ask for it.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 20, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> According to you.  He likes how it looks (assumption).  What I'm trying to say is leave people alone.  If they want their desktops to be critiqued, then they will ask for it.



Over the past 109 pages it has been pretty much established that if you put a desktop screenshot in this thread it will get critiqued.


----------



## War (Nov 20, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm backing Mewgia up on this one.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 20, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And people wonder what war is good for.


----------



## War (Nov 20, 2008)

"war" is good for absolutely nothing. "War", on the other hand, is good for posting in the USN section and not knowing where the motherboard is at.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 20, 2008)

I love how Bonemonkey started this whole thing.


----------



## Cermage (Nov 20, 2008)

i went back to normal windows taskbar. topdesk began to piss me off immensly. 



Spoiler


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> and not knowing where the motherboard is at.


It's obviously somewhere hidden in my laptop.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 20, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> "war" is good for absolutely nothing. "War", on the other hand, is good for posting in the USN section and not knowing where the motherboard is at.



True true


----------



## Scathraax (Nov 23, 2008)

mishra said:
			
		

> i went back to normal windows taskbar. topdesk began to piss me off immensly.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



What Windows theme d'you have there?


----------



## Captin (Nov 24, 2008)

I use a windows vista sidebar gadget to switch my wallpaper every 15 min from a selection on 150 nature wide wallpapers. That way I never get bored looking at the pic.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 27, 2008)

my new desktop. I finished doing my samurize because I installed vista without backing up my samurize from XP. pretty good so far. skin is custom (on RKLauncher and Samurize, Vista theme is Windows 7)


----------



## genuisgeek (Nov 27, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

>



that's is like the coolest 3D Sonic Wallpaper ive ever seen
pretty sick


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

A new picture


----------



## polle123 (Nov 29, 2008)

I've an 1680 X 1050 screen, but imageshack can't handle that verry well, so its ALOT more detailed then on the picture


----------



## da_head (Nov 29, 2008)

polle123 said:
			
		

> I've an 1680 X 1050 screen, but imageshack can't handle that verry well, so its ALOT more detailed then on the picture


wow nice background! can u send it to me plz?


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Nov 29, 2008)

how do I upload my desktop. Or sig.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 29, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> wow nice background! can u send it to me plz?


That's one of Relhom's (from DeviantART) backgrounds.  You can find it here.
Check his gallery for more backgrounds just like it: http://relhom.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## polle123 (Nov 29, 2008)

had already sent an pm


----------



## Cermage (Nov 30, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> mishra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its called rogue, heres a link

http://customize.org/xpthemes/41925


----------



## Satangel (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Dec 2, 2008)

There is such a thing as a spoiler


----------



## mew and lugia (Dec 2, 2008)

i need a new wallpaper


----------



## Egonny (Dec 4, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

>


LOL, a Club Brugge fan!

Here's my wallpaper btw:


----------



## Filter (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Satangel (Dec 7, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you got something against that?

Just kidding mate, I'm a big fan of Club Brugge, but I have a lot of respect for all the other teams. Especially when I see the kinda football RSCA makes, I'm sometimes kinda jealous


----------



## War (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 7, 2008)

War said:
			
		

>


I saw that on kotaku a while ago, It's awesome


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 7, 2008)

War said:
			
		

>


that is effing awesome!


----------



## War (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks. I downloaded all of that guy's works and made wallpapers out of them, but unfortunately, most of them look horrible when stretched. The Pokemon one looks very decent though, so I kept it.


----------



## rscarrab (Dec 8, 2008)

Running off dual-monitors & using a combination of Ultramon + Stardock apps.

All game icons on the right screen have been forced to launch on that monitor through Ultramon.

The Games folder (_on left screen_) contains 2 shortcuts for each game, one for left monitor, the other for the right one (_depending on whether i want to use 360 gamepad or m/k_). Games that have built in dual monitor support (_ie; Supreme Commander & World in Conflict_) default to the left screen and don't have a 2nd shortcut.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 10, 2008)

War said:
			
		

>




awsum!!!1!!1
lego ftW!


----------



## polle123 (Dec 11, 2008)

*steals pokemon wallpaper*


----------



## Prime (Dec 11, 2008)

rscarrab said:
			
		

> Running off dual-monitors & using a combination of Ultramon + Stardock apps.
> 
> All game icons on the right screen have been forced to launch on that monitor through Ultramon.
> 
> The Games folder (_on left screen_) contains 2 shortcuts for each game, one for left monitor, the other for the right one (_depending on whether i want to use 360 gamepad or m/k_). Games that have built in dual monitor support (_ie; Supreme Commander & World in Conflict_) default to the left screen and don't have a 2nd shortcut.



Sooo....many....icons 

o_0


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Seven (Dec 12, 2008)

Spoiler: I'm not obsessed, I swear.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 12, 2008)

eeepc desktop


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 12, 2008)

I've got to clean up the icons but here it is.






EDIT: You have to love the wallpaper though.


----------



## rscarrab (Dec 12, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> rscarrab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd post you a picture of my back garden but you'd probably overlook the newly done patio and say "_Sooo....much....grass_"


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I've got to clean up the icons but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a link to that clean wallpaper?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 12, 2008)

Satangel, go to the official madworld site, http://www.sega.com/madworld/index.php, click around the site on random things to load hidden wallpapers. For my particular one click on the screenshots links and then click on one of the TV's in the top right corner.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 13, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Satangel, go to the official madworld site, http://www.sega.com/madworld/index.php, click around the site on random things to load hidden wallpapers. For my particular one click on the screenshots links and then click on one of the TV's in the top right corner.



Hey man thanks for the info


----------



## da_head (Dec 13, 2008)

just updated mine again:


----------



## Cermage (Dec 13, 2008)

spoilers anyone? new desktop and theme. 


Spoiler


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 13, 2008)

mishra said:
			
		

> spoilers anyone? new desktop and theme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Can you please post the link to the wallpaper?


----------



## Cermage (Dec 13, 2008)

you want the original? original is a 3 monitor wall paper.


----------



## Zamo (Dec 14, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> just updated mine again:


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 14, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## da_head (Dec 14, 2008)

Zamo said:
			
		

>


nice rofl. what os is that...?


----------



## Zamo (Dec 14, 2008)

That's Ubuntu 8.04


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 15, 2008)

Zamo said:
			
		

> clipped



So...cluttered...


btw Rhyguy nice clock, the only good desktop clock I've ever seen


----------



## Zamo (Dec 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Zamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not that bad when the dock hides, I was just showing it off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


Spoiler


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Lord Toon (Dec 15, 2008)

My current Desktop...//


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 15, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

>


Good thing your desktop is organized or else that would be really ugly!!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 15, 2008)

Zamo said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG,...
Where did you get those icons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sooo beautiful....


----------



## Cheater388 (Dec 16, 2008)

http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wa...thepaperxw7.png

(56K warning.)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cheater388 said:
			
		

> http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wa...thepaperxw7.png
> 
> (56K warning.)
> Your Desktop
> NOT FUNNY!



Almost cried when I saw the HL2:EP3 folder!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 :gordanfreeman:


----------



## Satangel (Dec 17, 2008)

I was wondering, how do you get those custom styles (like your Start menu) into Vista?
I've found a way for XP, but not yet for Vista.


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.codegazer.com/vistaglazz/
Download vistaglazz and run it, then you will be able to apply custom visual styles by placing them in your C:\Windows\Resources\Themes folder.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 17, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I was wondering, how do you get those custom styles (like your Start menu) into Vista?
> I've found a way for XP, but not yet for Vista.
> 
> [attachment=383:Untitled_1.jpg]


I know I have the facepalm pic here somewhere... lol


Or, you can inject it in your custom vista install but that's just me!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2008)

I found a lot of Visual Styles here:

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization...styles/?order=9

Just so others don't have to search anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only problem is that some themes do not show up in 'Control Panel\Appearance and Personalization\Personalization\Window Color and Appearance'


----------



## rscarrab (Dec 19, 2008)

UPDATED:


----------



## 2Thumbs (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## fateastray (Dec 23, 2008)

I m probably not the only who stole this wallpaper out of a previous post in this topic....

>_>


----------



## rs4 (Dec 25, 2008)

http://resonating.deviantart.com/art/Killzone-107337177

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## SeanoRLY? (Dec 25, 2008)

Spoiler











I'm more fond of Shou, but couldn't find any of him so I went with Hiroto. :3


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 26, 2008)

Been meaning to post one for a while now...


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Nocturnius (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## SeanoRLY? (Dec 26, 2008)

LM.C \o/


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2008)

New skin and background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wlallavk0.jpg


----------



## Nocturnius (Dec 26, 2008)

SeanoRLY? said:
			
		

> LM.C \o/



Indeed they rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 \o/


----------



## fateastray (Dec 27, 2008)

Tweeked the dock, added a calendar. Edited the background to be more to my liking.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Haha, brutally sweet!

Also, I'm lovin' that dock style, that's not RocketDock is it?

I had RD for a short period of time and I don't remember it having that style. Those flat, simplistic, single-tone icons, that smooth dock appearance... I MUST HAVE IT!


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 30, 2008)

rs4 said:
			
		

> http://resonating.deviantart.com/art/Killzone-107337177
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!


Very nice!! You always have sweet desktops


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I could gripe abut some of the downright terrible desktoops that have been posted in the last couple of pages, but all I will say is this...

STOP.
USING.
IMAGESHACK.

It's slow, riddled with ads, takes your images down when they use more than a very small amount of bandwidth, ect, ect. THere are many better image hosting solutions out there, USE THEM.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Well, I could gripe abut some of the downright terrible desktoops that have been posted in the last couple of pages, but all I will say is this...
> 
> STOP.
> USING.
> ...


Stop complaining and recommend one!


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 31, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well for one, GBAtemp has one.


----------



## Damademan3 (Dec 31, 2008)

New York:


----------



## fateastray (Dec 31, 2008)

And tweeked again. I'm kinda addicted to desktop-customization...

+ Fitting icons (had to hack shell32.dll, since you can't software-change icons + using a shelltheme)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally got my Eee PC 900HA. Theme is called Royale for anyone who is interested.



Spoiler


----------



## ackers (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha nice wallpaper.


----------



## gov78 (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoiler











My 2009 Desktop


----------



## Neko (Jan 2, 2009)

Win7-Laptop desktop :



Spoiler












Going to post my main desktop tomorrow.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 2, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Majhost!
GBAtemp!
tinypic!

Come on, people, this isn't rocket science here!


----------



## fateastray (Jan 2, 2009)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're making it sound so technical! T_T


----------



## Neko (Jan 3, 2009)

Spoiler











Still on my windows 7 laptop, i guess I will use this desktop for a while. x)


----------



## fateastray (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a great wallpaper, however the 7 interface is ugly as sin. =/


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

gov78 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waw how did you know 2009 was an unlucky year? 0_0


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 8, 2009)

am i doin it rite?!?/1



Spoiler












For realzeez



Spoiler














			
				gov78 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Obama did it.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 10, 2009)

Spoiler











probably change theme soon.


----------



## xLadyKx (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't beat mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 10, 2009)

xLadyKx said:
			
		

> Can't beat mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 10, 2009)

gaiz, upload smaller files, not BMP or anything. (use PNG for example)

small pics are gay


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 10, 2009)

My current desktop.

http://i40.tinypic.com/when5.png

I want a background that doesn't suck :|


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 10, 2009)

why did you censor out my personal porn I sent you?! :'(


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 10, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> why did you censor out my personal porn I sent you?! :'(



no no, i put it in the child pornography folder.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 10, 2009)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why arent the pics your wallpaper?! they make for a good collage!


----------



## nin10do (Jan 10, 2009)

thar it be:


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 10, 2009)

My "Everyday PC" Desktop
P.S Running XP SP3


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 10, 2009)

first windows 7 screenshot


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> My "Everyday PC" Desktop
> P.S Running XP SP3



Very nice man


----------



## Jaems (Jan 10, 2009)

Minimalistic, RAM-conserving, tidy, and efficient.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 11, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks i appreciate it


----------



## War (Jan 12, 2009)

It seems like I haven't posted in forerver...

Here's my January 09 desktop:



Spoiler


----------



## Zerxer (Jan 12, 2009)

My "desktop". haha, nah though there's nothing interesting about my actual desktop.. just tons of files I don't feel like masking and vista's sidebar.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Jan 13, 2009)

My desktop is full of win

Whoever disagrees shall perish from the power of my signature dancing Gir! PERISH!!!!!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 13, 2009)

Isn't Se7en some crappy hip-hop guy in Korea?


----------



## DrYHeLL (Jan 14, 2009)

perhaps...


----------



## da_head (Jan 15, 2009)

finally got windows 7 just the way i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATED: i removed the watermark, and reduced the size of the taskbar. it basically looks like vista now lol


----------



## DrYHeLL (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh nice setup da_head! I havent been playing around with it as much as I'd like to. 
Also, Where did you get those icons?


----------



## da_head (Jan 15, 2009)

DrYHeLL said:
			
		

> Oh nice setup da_head! I havent been playing around with it as much as I'd like to.
> Also, Where did you get those icons?


for the icons, i used a program called icon packager. it's the same company as windowsblinds (u have to arrr it)

i highly recommend u go to this site: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/
go through each letter. it lets u do everything! (like how i cleared up all the crap from the start menu)

enjoy


----------



## hey_suburbia (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## da_head (Jan 15, 2009)

people should really stop taking pictures of their "desktop"
it's not funny


----------



## hey_suburbia (Jan 15, 2009)

It wasn't supposed to funny.

It was to put my desktop wallpaper into context


----------



## da_head (Jan 15, 2009)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> It wasn't supposed to funny.
> 
> It was to put my desktop wallpaper into context


what do u mean?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 16, 2009)

CAT FIGHT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Haven't posted a desktop in a while. new install with my new 500GB HD

Title os HD's tell what they are there for.


----------



## War (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice desk, suburbia! (Yes, literally the desk)


----------



## Gore (Jan 16, 2009)

I forgot GBAtemp people used desktop images that include small cartoon women in cat attire.
No browsing this thread when people are around.

Desktop image coming soon.


----------



## Seven (Jan 17, 2009)

Spoiler: stereophile











Wow, I haven't posted a new one in a while.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 17, 2009)

New desktop today


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Salamantis (Jan 17, 2009)

rhyguy said:
			
		

>


What's that bar on the right?
Also you have Bowtie and mini iTunes open... fail


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 18, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Geektool+Dragthing+Bowtie
2. STFU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Fixed SS"


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's mine. 


Spoiler


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine's not that wonderful, but critique it if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  1680x1050


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 20, 2009)

Kelsey said:
			
		

> Mine's not that wonderful, but critique it if you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is nice. Sweet BG. Strange that Dock Icons are used as Desktop icons.

What VS is that???


----------



## Arm the Homeless (Jan 22, 2009)

Here ya go:





Operating System: Arch GNU/Linux
Desktop Environment: GNOME
Window Manager: Compiz Fusion
Theme: Archiplex (look for it on gnome-look.org)

Screenshot took with ever-helpful scrot. Mostly because I wanted to show the window borders.


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 24, 2009)

http://rhyguy.deviantart.com/art/New-Desktop-110405174 (See Gallery for more screenshots)

No preview, sorry :'(


----------



## fateastray (Jan 25, 2009)

100% Awesomeness.


----------



## War (Jan 26, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> 100% Awesomeness.


Weaboo anime wallpaper - Check
Cluttered user interface - Check
Overwhored 8bit font - Check

I fail to see the awesome.


----------



## fateastray (Jan 26, 2009)

Even when you checked all of the requirements??? O_O


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 26, 2009)

That was a checklist of un-awesomeness

Anyway, My Desk
http://itiz.in/vk7u


----------



## fateastray (Jan 26, 2009)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> That was a checklist of un-awesomeness
> 
> Anyway, My Desk
> http://itiz.in/vk7u



O rly? Next time, I'll ring a bell when I say something sarcastic. 

Oh well..."Smaken verschillen..." What's the English phrase for that? Someone Dutch, help out!

I guess awesomeness is in the eye of the beholder. (I can't come up with another way of saying it...)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 26, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe tastes differ, not sure.


----------



## nin10do (Jan 26, 2009)

i see a lotta /wg/ wallpapers here.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 28, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Spoiler



I liked this one the most but I can't find any of the icons or themes anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler















This is mine until I can manage to get those themes back off my old pc.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 28, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New theme is much better...


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 28, 2009)

how does everybody find these pictures


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 28, 2009)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, your old theme looked too much like windows classic


----------



## Seven (Jan 28, 2009)

Spoiler: fools' perch


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2009)

Seven said:
			
		

> Spoiler: fools' perch



Supermassive Black Hole
NMH
/v/

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage.


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 1, 2009)

Click for full size


----------



## TaeK (Feb 2, 2009)

Spoiler











Whoo!


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## genuisgeek (Feb 3, 2009)

TaeK said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool which program do you use for the weather one in the corner and what skin/theme

thats pretty tight
what do u recommend for other stuff like that?


----------



## TaeK (Feb 3, 2009)

genuisgeek said:
			
		

> TaeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Details on everything here:

http://d4nart.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-2009-109992292


----------



## War (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the icons for your drives and stuff... wish I knew how to do stuff like that :\

Small calendar mode:


Spoiler











Full calendar mode:


Spoiler


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 5, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## polle123 (Feb 5, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW.. sweet


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 5, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 5, 2009)

ohh man that wallpaper looks sexy! O_O


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 5, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> ohh man that wallpaper looks sexy! O_O


Do you want it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/5017/pe...olar1920bu0.jpg


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL thanks anyway, if my mom catches me with that shed prolly throw my comp outta the window.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














    ill get it anyway.... I CAN"T RESIST DAMN IT!!!


----------



## triclopzx (Feb 6, 2009)

Mines nothing special, but here it is:









@ xcalibur: I really like your desktop wallpaper, do you know where I can find it?


----------



## Triforce (Feb 6, 2009)

Using this wall got from a friend, i think originally by SaGA


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Prime (Feb 7, 2009)

Spoiler











Nothing special.

The box's are a program


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 7, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what app?


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 7, 2009)

juggernaut911, the link is in prime's post


----------



## BumFace (Feb 7, 2009)

mine is sucky, but its the classic xp






but on my other computer, its more decent


----------



## Prime (Feb 7, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I linked to a article about it you must not seen my edited post


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 8, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Spoiler



What OS is that, XP ? And if you don't mind can you plz share with us how you did it...please


----------



## fateastray (Feb 8, 2009)

I want another shot!


----------



## acoustic.digital (Feb 10, 2009)

Spoiler











here we go, my new desktop. nothing special, just custom theme from devianart + rocketdock.


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 12, 2009)

Feels like i haven't posted for ages. Anyway here it is, few different upgrades, used Fences to hide desktop Icons, and Samurize for that *side-bar*, and the vista side bar Gadgets. The launcher on the left is The RKlauncher with some custom icons, and that's pretty much it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## kryptonianpimp (Feb 12, 2009)

Maz7006

Thats Linux or a modified XP.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 12, 2009)

kryptonianpimp said:
			
		

> Maz7006
> 
> Thats Linux or a modified XP.


Can't you see it has Windows Media Player, MSN Messenger, the Windows taskbar (Royale noir shell theme), Safari and other things Linux doesn't have?


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 13, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> kryptonianpimp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shell replacement. Its called SharpE.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 15, 2009)

The theme is called Concave Black and it's for XP, and I added a few modifications to it.


----------



## alex (Feb 15, 2009)

I just cleaned it for the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you're wondering, the haruhiism folder is a skin for a game.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate styling Vista...




Same old, same old.


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 17, 2009)

Decided to do a few changes today. Nothing special as I mostly enjoy the GUI of Windows 7. 
I Just used Rainmeter with Enigma (modified slighty for more visibility and consistency). Original wallpaper is called Light Movement but I applied a few lighting filters and changed the hue/saturation on it to dumb it down.


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 18, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## War (Feb 19, 2009)

Hm, I'm liking those tabs at the bottom Holaitsme. I'm guessing it's just some sort of dock with tab icons?


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, I can't remember the link, but it's from deviant art. 
I can give you the psd the author gave if you want.

Found the link.
http://thiagolooney.deviantart.com/art/MNM...-Icons-87322857


----------



## unz (Feb 22, 2009)

You're all invited to my tea party.
There will be games and delicious cake!



Spoiler


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 23, 2009)

The background pic changes every 30 minutes.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2009)

on my new screen


----------



## face56 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## fateastray (Feb 24, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> on my new screen



Joe88, I'm liking that background image! Mind sharing it?

Current:


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 27, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Neko (Mar 3, 2009)

Behold, my new Desktop (got a new TFT. FullHD 22" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)




Spoiler











wut, tinypic resized my pic.


----------



## ddp127 (Mar 4, 2009)

http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/3389/desktop1.png

and for anyone wondering where al icons are,

http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop2.png

i made anything transparant with only spaces in the name, because i hate looking at to much icons


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 6, 2009)

My desktop as of today:


Spoiler: large picture!


----------



## BumFace (Mar 6, 2009)

VariantDevil said:
			
		

> The theme is called Concave Black and it's for XP, and I added a few modifications to it.



nice theme GameSoul, hey you use CCleaner! anyways not sure if my desktop for my new pc is here but here:


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 7, 2009)

New netbook wallpaper.


----------



## War (Mar 7, 2009)

I spy a wallpaper from my wallpaper pack


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 9, 2009)

http://i41.tinypic.com/t4zgcm.jpg

I have my start bar on auto-hide.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 11, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Here's mine!



Excuse me but could you tell me WHAT TIME IS IT?

Nice desktop. The B/W background is very classy. Did you shoop it yourself?


----------



## War (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, do you really need to know the time that badly? Or is your eyesight very poor?


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 12, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Here's mine!



Whats the name of the theme?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 13, 2009)

Spoiler











Its been a while, anyway here it is


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 20, 2009)

No posts here in a long time, woah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine as of today:


Spoiler









[/spolier]


----------



## da_head (Mar 22, 2009)

here's mine. just got rklauncher ^^


----------



## wchill (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's my messy, boring, 1280x1024 res desktop.


----------



## Sephi (Mar 30, 2009)

My XP desktop which I need to get around to cleaning up


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 4, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't posted in a while...



Spoiler: Nothing Special


----------



## Cecilia24952 (Apr 13, 2009)

its mine but i think its a bit childish


----------



## fateastray (Apr 18, 2009)

Does whatever a spider can...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 19, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> Does whatever a spider can...



including not having a package?!


----------



## fateastray (Apr 19, 2009)

maybe it's cold out....


----------



## Neko (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## xcalibur (Apr 25, 2009)

Spoiler











Keeping it simple.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 25, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link to wallpaper or it didn't happen!!


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## [M]artin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Created by our very own TaeK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 25, 2009)

Cecilia24952 said:
			
		

> its mine but i think its a bit childish


Yay for ToLOVERu!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Splych (Apr 25, 2009)

Spoiler











Nothing special...


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's mine, as of today.


Spoiler









[/spolier]


----------



## Creqaw (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Seven (Apr 30, 2009)

Spoiler: amnesiac


----------



## triassic911 (May 4, 2009)

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/6361/85758981.jpg

Current desktop.


----------



## piratesmack (May 7, 2009)

Spoiler: Slackware-Current with Fluxbox


----------



## xcalibur (May 11, 2009)




----------



## juggernaut911 (May 12, 2009)

The rocket dock skin and the KotOR icons are mine. The theme is Fuji and the icons are various icons from DA.



Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 23, 2009)

Took a while but:




I'm gonna try and replace those icons (I already have some perfect ones, but windows won't let me change some of those)


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 24, 2009)

Spoiler











Quicky, did a quick CDA skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All based on the VS Fuji.


----------



## War (May 24, 2009)

juggernaut, why don't you just add all those games to the dock below? I think that's the whole point of the dock... to get rid of shortcuts.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 24, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> juggernaut, why don't you just add all those games to the dock below? I think that's the whole point of the dock... to get rid of shortcuts.



Because I like having them as big icons. The dock is just for once in a while/ frequent apps. Games are super frequent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I could just put them in my Steam as shortcuts but I leiks teh big iconz!!


----------



## tj_cool (May 24, 2009)

only contains recycle bin and computer
full version here: http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/30...endar-may-2009/

I update every month


----------



## Arm the Homeless (May 25, 2009)

http://i39.tinypic.com/2hs9355.jpg

For some reason Conky is still saying "Network Unavailable" which... it obviously is available.


----------



## soulKNIGHT (May 28, 2009)

-RK launcher
-Megaman Wallpaper Here
-Rainmeter with 10 foot HUD and VISILLO


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

behold:
teh AWESOME.


Spoiler


----------



## fridgos (May 31, 2009)

I'm surprised my Acer Aspire One doesn't slow down when I run ObjectDock.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Mother 3


----------



## gEist (Jun 1, 2009)

NekoLeah said:
			
		

> Behold, my new Desktop (got a new TFT. FullHD 22"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sourrrrceeee, i want


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like this set up atm



Spoiler: Rick Roll'd


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

OH NO!
Link watch out for the ped0 bear!

edit: Smurf?


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## piratesmack (Jun 2, 2009)

piratesmack said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Archadarchdarch


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 3, 2009)

Topic Starter = Xcalibur?! I thought BM was the OP... I knew BM was the OP!! wtf!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 3, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Topic Starter = Xcalibur?! I thought BM was the OP... I knew BM was the OP!! wtf!



Why would you think I started the topic?



Spoiler


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Topic Starter = Xcalibur?! I thought BM was the OP... I knew BM was the OP!! wtf!


The first million posts that were posted on GBAtemp is still gone as a way to improve the site's speed. BM is still the creator of this topic.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 4, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because,
1: This is listed as your most recent thread creation.
2: I remember.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I like this set up atm
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rick Roll'd


you win! wheres that link from anyway? which game?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its from A link to the past. Someone on deviantart made it: http://orioto.deviantart.com/art/Through-the-night-96477716


----------



## pacman366 (Jun 4, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/8441/117294424812pu4.jpg ... Best wallpaper ever...


----------



## cozy (Jun 4, 2009)

here`s mine ;(


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 4, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is it but I cropped it to fit my 1280x1024 res and added the smurfbear for the upload only.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2009)

Spoiler











Is it okay? This is XP actually.


----------



## Badachelli (Jun 8, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I liek it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, What did you use to make your dock like that? As you can see, mine is changed too, but thats a COOL dock!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 9, 2009)

Spoiler











I've been changing themes and backgrounds a lot lately. I'm just not happy with any of them anymore...


----------



## War (Jun 9, 2009)

xcali, what's that theme called? Is it Vista only?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 9, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> xcali, what's that theme called? Is it Vista only?



I'm curious too. ANSWER US!!!!!


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 10, 2009)

Its all about tha cheddar


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty boring, lol. Same exact dock icons. I'm too lazy to look/change them.



Spoiler










(spoiler tag was brokened, sorry..)


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice dock
For spoilers you need to use add reply or full edit and preview the post
else it wont work


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 10, 2009)

Spoiler












This is of my macbook, I can't be bothered posting my XP atm or my windows 7 :/ Hope you like it ^^.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 10, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sandwich VS

http://akka.deviantart.com/art/Sandwich-VS-71641947


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 10, 2009)

Badachelli said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, screenshot from over a year ago.
I use CandyBar and this is the dock: http://www.vanillasoap.com/soapsuds/archiv...ing-lemons.html
---

Haven't posted a pic of mine in a while:


Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 18, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Haven't posted a pic of mine in a while:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love the wallpaper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Where did you find yours?


Mine:


Spoiler








Custom Personal Desktop


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 18, 2009)

justtrying said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you do that?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2009)

RecklessReaperr said:
			
		

> justtrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be specific.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 18, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> RecklessReaperr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did he change those icons and taskbar to look like that on windows xp?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2009)

RecklessReaperr said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He used a theme.


----------



## Splych (Jun 19, 2009)

Spoiler











Nothing special...


----------



## da_head (Jun 19, 2009)

i could have sworn this thread was made by bonemonkey o.o was it changed? o well, here's mine:


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 19, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> i could have sworn this thread was made by bonemonkey o.o was it changed?



The first million posts or so were 'deleted' to improve speed on the forums, Bonemonkey's post was one of them

Splych, da_head, Nice Desktops


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 19, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> RecklessReaperr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well how did he get the theme and how do you change themes?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 19, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> i could have sworn this thread was made by bonemonkey o.o was it changed?
> It was
> 
> QUOTE(RecklessReaperr @ Jun 19 2009, 04:56 AM) Well how did he get the theme and how do you change themes?


download them from deviant art. put them in C:\windows\resources\themes\ then right click your desktop, Themes (or style or something) then pick it, apply.


----------



## Splych (Jun 19, 2009)

They need that UXTheme patcher thingy... I remember there being a thread about this. Go search it. Or search my username in the search bar, and you will find some results... Look for the one about custom desktops.


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 19, 2009)

RecklessReaperr said:
			
		

> Well how did he get the theme and how do you change themes?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1015586


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm quite the patriot


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I'm quite the patriot


Because you have Google Chrome?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Because you have Google Chrome?


........
What does that have to do with patriotism?
The background is HK Central at night


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 20, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Because you have Google Chrome?


Lol crazy guy...


----------



## lord0fshred (Jun 20, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Because you have Google Chrome?



Maybe its because he plays Roblocks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow lol haha


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 20, 2009)

Spoiler












I would be using Chrome but it stopped working then I feel in love with all the Firefox Add-Ons.

Rocketdock FTW! Nice NDS icon, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Couldn't find any wallpaper I liked so just went with the default vista one.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow my desktop sucks compared to all the other ones I've seen here, but here's mine


Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 20, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Wow my desktop sucks compared to all the other ones I've seen here, but here's mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You spelled stuff wrong...


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 20, 2009)

Linux ftw


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 22, 2009)

new desktop
couldn't use my laptop, but now here it is:



Spoiler










nothing special
the dock is auto hide
the left button pops up the task bar


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 22, 2009)

heres mine



Spoiler


----------



## Licardo7 (Jun 22, 2009)

here you go. It's a alienware theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love it. 



Spoiler


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 23, 2009)

Spoiler















alienware ftw


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 23, 2009)

I just installed Active Desktop Calender... it's cool -- now my diary is on my desktop...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2009)

wtf what happened to the first 50 pages of this thread? :|


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> wtf what happened to the first 50 pages of this thread? :|


archived I think?


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 25, 2009)

This is my desktop:



Spoiler


----------



## Seven (Jun 25, 2009)

Spoiler: floral










Glad people are using spoilers.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 26, 2009)

My new desktop. I think it's one of the best ones I've had.


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 27, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> My new desktop. I think it's one of the best ones I've had.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 27, 2009)

yeahitschris said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My new desktop. I think it's one of the best ones I've had.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 27, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> yeahitschris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 27, 2009)

I got tired of looking at the stock XP wallpaper on the Netbook, thought I'd take a crack at fixing that problem:






...first a sketch, then I scanned it into PS and got to working "inking" it and picking the textures and such...







...the final result. This is shrunken down, the original is 1024x600. I didn't bother taking a screen-grab, with only 2 icons on the desktop: Chrome & Recycle Bin, it's pretty much what it looks like anyway.







...and there's the Netbook in-action.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2009)

yeahitschris said:
			
		

> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love that clock/now playing you have in the bottom left



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 27, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> yeahitschris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 27, 2009)

yeahitschris said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seven (Jun 27, 2009)

Spoiler: umineko no naku koro ni


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 28, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> yeahitschris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, it is an incredible app. Just arrrr it.


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 29, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Well, it is an incredible app. Just arrrr it.
> 
> got the clue
> 
> ...



white wallpapers does't hurt your eyes? i have turning on my cpu then its all bright and hurts my eyes in the morning. i'd prefer darker ones.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeahitschris said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as far as I know, yes!


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeahitschris said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not an extreme white, so no, it doesn't hurt my eyes.  There is a black version though.


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 29, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> yeahitschris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh excellent.. will look into this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ iffy, where is the black verison at? lool. it wouldn't let me quote so yeah


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 30, 2009)

yay :3



Spoiler


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 30, 2009)

yeahitschris said:
			
		

> @ iffy, where is the black verison at? lool. it wouldn't let me quote so yeah



http://www.abductit.com/files/wallpapers/w...p_1680_dark.jpg


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 30, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> yeahitschris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn that looks frigging sexy



Spoiler











i like the light black part on the bottom. gives it a glowy affect.


----------



## Minox (Jun 30, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Jun 30, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> yay :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone gots that clock and then some music player beside it... What is it called . I can't really find it... It looks awesomee.


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 30, 2009)

^ its a program called RAINMETER and the skin is HUD VISION you can mess around with it and get other skins/put more stuff on it. but that stuff makes my desktop look messy so i dont bother lol.


----------



## Splych (Jun 30, 2009)

yeahitschris said:
			
		

> ^ its a program called RAINMETER and the skin is HUD VISION you can mess around with it and get other skins/put more stuff on it. but that stuff makes my desktop look messy so i dont bother lol.


I am gonna get that x). But right after I re-install windows...


----------



## Crass (Jun 30, 2009)

Macs are lame.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 30, 2009)

spoilerz please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





```
[spoiler][title:wallpaper][img]link to wallpaper[/img][/spoiler]
```



Spoiler: wallpaper



wallpaper


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 30, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linux RULEZ! I wish I could take a picture of my desktop but you can't really take a picture of a moving desktop.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 30, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Linux RULEZ! I wish I could take a picture of my desktop but you can't really take a picture of a moving desktop.


You can make a youtube vid about it


----------



## ZER∅ (Jun 30, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jul 1, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Satangel (Jul 1, 2009)

ZER? said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Gay Porn?


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 4, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 4, 2009)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> Spoiler



who is that?


----------



## War (Jul 4, 2009)

Spoiler











eeePC running W7.


----------



## lovedhorizon (Jul 5, 2009)

Umm. Here's mine I guess. D:




Enjoy? lol


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 5, 2009)

This is my current setup. Thanks to Rainlendar, Rocketdock, Emerge, Foobar2k, and DeviantArt (for visual style and wallpaper).





Click to enlarge.


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jul 8, 2009)

UPDATE on my desktop.


Spoiler


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a little update on my desktop. I`ve added a Rainmeter-Theme (HUD.Vision) and an ObjectDock. And I really like both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 11, 2009)

My Messy Desktop


Spoiler











My Clean Desktop


Spoiler











Custom Wall by Me UnFallen
Name: Devil May Cry 1366X768





 Yah!!!


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 13, 2009)

I jumped on the HUD Vision bandwagon too. Using Fences till I find a good dock.


Spoiler


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 13, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> I jumped on the HUD Vision bandwagon too. Using Fences till I find a good dock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Rocketdock. 
Don't go for objectdock, it's bloatware.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 13, 2009)

Guys, your all killing the rainmeter style. It's like seeing the exact same thing over and over but with a different bg. Nearly all the screens in the past 2 pages are just a _*snip_ wallpaper and rainmeter + _*snip_Dock


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 13, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Guys, your all killing the rainmeter style. It's like seeing the exact same thing over and over but with a different bg. Nearly all the screens in the past 2 pages are just a _*snip_ wallpaper and rainmeter + _*snip_Dock







Watch out, somebody on the internet has an opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, here's mine.  Minimalistic in nature, and that's just the way I want it.  (mind the low res shot, too lazy to upload to an image host that'll retain original res, plus it helps keep privacy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




(mind the large icons also, I think they look great on a 39" HDTV)

This is perfect for me, I don't need any resource hogging apps to prettify my ui.  Hell I rarely even use the folders you see there on the left.  Hitting Win (or Win+R if I'm impatient on waiting for the search index to catch up at times) and quickly typing in what I want is light years faster for me than fumbling with zoomy icons (it's a habit I'll never break of from my old MS-Dos days, shit I even still manage batches of files through cmd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) although I do admit that alot of those apps, provided with the right themes ARE aesthetically pleasing.

You can all nitpick and be as pedantic as you want on my setup, but the bottom line is it works for me (and Windows 7 at its core is actually pretty slick).


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 13, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Guys, your all killing the rainmeter style. It's like seeing the exact same thing over and over but with a different bg. Nearly all the screens in the past 2 pages are just a _*snip_ wallpaper and rainmeter + _*snip_Dock



I don't even use rainmeter.... 

not to mention most of the desktops also have different visual styles.


----------



## Splych (Jul 18, 2009)

Everyone is using Rainmeter + HUD.Vision skin. Used to have it, just didn't work out with me. Ever since I messed up my PC because it was all slow, I had a feeling it was from Rainmeter or RocketDock. 'Once I upgrade RAM + Graphics Card I will put RocketDock back but not RainMeter. No use for it.

My Desktop:


Spoiler











(I don't even have Windows 7 but found this awesome Wallpaper. Gonna get Vista soon... Once I make that partition on my Second HDD)


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

Spoiler: yeah its messy.











rocketdock's hidden though.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 20, 2009)

My last wallpaper was a bit messy so I went with a MUCH simpler approach.



Spoiler











The desktop was also a lot easier to slap together too which was good :S. The last one took forever to make and was still a bit overwhelming.

Rainmeter: ChaeChae
Winamp: Exceed
Rocketdock: Mnml Icons
Folders: White Elegance
Visual Style: NV3 Final
Music Lyrics: Minilyrics (VTT Visitor Font - 8 px)


----------



## da_head (Jul 20, 2009)

hud vision for rainmeter? looks sick. *jumps on bandwagon*


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to use Hud.Vision for Rainmeter but it ended up being a bit too cluttery for my taste. It is one of the more fun rainmeter modules to mess around with though lol.

My old desktop had a shitload of hud.vision everywhere xD. (btw: 2.2 got released recently)

OLD:


Spoiler











Clean New one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler











I know I just posted my new one but that one had some minor mistakes in it in the wallpaper xD.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Dio141 (Jul 24, 2009)

still too simple >_> just formatted the pc XP



Spoiler



[titleesktopz]


----------



## asdf (Jul 25, 2009)

Spoiler











Yea, I like Touhou.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2009)

Source is http://redjuicegraphics.com/



Spoiler











edit: a note, Win7 darkens screenies for some reason.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 26, 2009)

SNN said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aug 14th is the release date for Touhou 12, too. Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## War (Jul 27, 2009)

chA1nBull3t, your new clean desktop looks great. I've been meaning to get something like that going on my desktop PC. I might just go ahead and try it. Looks really nice!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 28, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> chA1nBull3t, your new clean desktop looks great. I've been meaning to get something like that going on my desktop PC. I might just go ahead and try it. Looks really nice!


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I actually have the resources here somewhere...

Here you go ;D.
Rainmeter: ChaeChae [Gothic Century] - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3350346757/
Winamp: Exceed - http://www.customize.org/winamp2/skins/40296
Rocketdock: Mnml Icons - http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Mnml-Icon-Set-106367676
Folders: White Elegance - 
Visual Style: NV3 Final - http://invaderjohn.deviantart.com/art/NV3-...-final-90172879
Music Lyrics: Minilyrics (VTT Visitor Font - 8 px) - http://www.crintsoft.com/

As for the desktop, it's my own personal one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
If you want it though, I can upload it.


----------



## asdf (Jul 28, 2009)

Spoiler











I like this one much better than my old one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes I was listening to Tetris music.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 28, 2009)

SNN said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah I like that start button. What theme is that? I feel like I had it at one time.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 28, 2009)

I never really got the reason for an HUD, because it's neither Head-Up unless you just look at the desktop all the time. I just put crap in my Tray.


----------



## asdf (Jul 28, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> SNN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://steel89.deviantart.com/art/SteelFla...l-100k-92817496

I'm not using the final version that's included with that one. You have to patch the .msstyles file with the applications included to get it the way I have it. I got the Background separately.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Are iPod Desktops okay too?


----------



## Seven (Jul 29, 2009)

Spoiler: bakumatsu kikansetsu irohanihoheto


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 29, 2009)

Spoiler: My Desktop











And listening to Winamp
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/manaleader/...paperwinamp.jpg


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 30, 2009)

Seven said:
			
		

> Spoiler: bakumatsu kikansetsu irohanihoheto



That's a sick desktop!


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey costello
I found a wallpaper for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 1, 2009)

Spoiler












Slayer is so badass.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 1, 2009)

Same boring stuff. Somethings have actually changed.


Spoiler


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 1, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Same boring stuff. Somethings have actually changed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 1, 2009)

I honestly haven't listened to that song in a while, haha. After all there is a new CD, just not as insanely popular.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ran into Rainmeter the other day, started browsing Deviant Art for some configs...and this is what i came up with 



Spoiler



[titleesktop (1440X900 Res :l)]


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 2, 2009)

Spoiler











Big, it's two screens on one laptop.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Splych (Aug 5, 2009)

Just haven't gotten into the mood of changing my desktop...



			
				xcalibur said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't show for me... Saw the link, and used it. Windows 7. Background is... Nyeh.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## asdf (Aug 9, 2009)

Spoiler











I might stay with this one for awhile.


----------



## The good lokin g (Aug 9, 2009)

Itz Good 4 me/Users/jacobromero/Desktop/Picture 1.png


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 9, 2009)

The good lokin guy said:
			
		

> Itz Good 4 me/Users/jacobromero/Desktop/Picture 1.png


lol fail


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 10, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Touhou


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 11, 2009)

.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Spoiler


How generic of you.


----------



## KDH (Aug 12, 2009)

My Desktop:


Spoiler











From my brand new computer running ArchLinux.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Spoiler


I lol'd


----------



## Seven (Aug 12, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Spoiler


You forgot to add at least 10 clocks and 505489 RSS feeds.


----------



## Raiser (Aug 12, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Spoiler



That was just win. xD


----------



## sonicwii24 (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my desktop, clean and cool =P


----------



## Seven (Aug 15, 2009)

Spoiler: Tous before hous.


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Aug 19, 2009)

http://img527.imageshack.us/i/samusblur12809kl.jpg/


----------



## Sephi (Aug 19, 2009)

currently being used on Eee and desktop.



Spoiler: wall











I love it.

artist http://redjuice999.deviantart.com/gallery/


edit: img insert fail'd


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 21, 2009)

Finally got 2GB in the mail and installed Windows 7 on my Eee 900ha.



Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

I change my desktop all the time but this is the one I'm currently using.



Spoiler


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 30, 2009)

My desktop is forever changing too, for now I just got this. I used to have a black menubar using magnifique, though I took it off.



Spoiler











ps: the percentage is my battery


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 30, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> My desktop is forever changing too, for now I just got this. I used to have a black menubar using magnifique, though I took it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoh, look at this guy, he's so smart that he put all his cpu usage stuff in his tray!

High-five!

(No I seriously dont see anyone do that)


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 30, 2009)

This is my current desktop, Windows7 Ultimate Final.



Spoiler











I'll post my Macbook's OSX Snow Leopard Desktop later.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 30, 2009)

Spoiler











Nothing fancy.


----------



## War (Aug 31, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> My desktop is forever changing too, for now I just got this. I used to have a black menubar using magnifique, though I took it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, can you tell me what time it is?

Anyway, here's mine:


Spoiler











It got resized


----------



## da_head (Sep 1, 2009)

here's mine:


Spoiler











it will do till i get windows 7


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 2, 2009)

Why does everyone need huge clocks? You all realize that those numbers in the bottom right of your monitor is a clock right?


----------



## Cermage (Sep 2, 2009)

Spoiler











running xp again on my laptop. haven't really had time to go look for some good wallpapers.


----------



## Splych (Sep 2, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone need huge clocks? You all realize that those numbers in the bottom right of your monitor is a clock right?


Cause people want their desktops to look fancy xDD>

I still need to put Vista... Well... I want to that is. Not sure if making partitions are safe though xD>


----------



## da_head (Sep 4, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y not windows 7?


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 6, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone need huge clocks? You all realize that those numbers in the bottom right of your monitor is a clock right?



BUT TEH LITTLE CLOCK IS SO HARD TO SEE


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's mine, nothing special.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the wallpaper is only currently because I hate the default one.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2009)

Its mine, nothing fancy.


----------



## Splych (Sep 8, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause I wanna get 7 once it actually comes out for retail. Might buy it...


----------



## da_head (Sep 9, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLASPHEMY


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 10, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) get retail from internet
2) install it
3) buy win7 when it comes out, use serial number in your retail installation
4) ???
5) PROFIT!

Seriously, you don't have to deal with Vista if you do it this way. Even if you don't buy Windows 7, there's like 10 loaders and most work well.


----------



## da_head (Sep 12, 2009)

ok here's my windows 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Salamantis (Sep 18, 2009)

Haven't posted one in a while. Today's is simple and clean:




(direct link for people like juggernaut who can't click the preview lol http://img2.pict.com/2d/65/25/1646866/0/800/ss003.jpg )


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 19, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Haven't posted one in a while. Today's is simple and clean:


Link fail! The board preview resizing beat you!

FIX:


Spoiler: Fail Image Post












EDIT: huh, it works now. may have been Chrome being a stupid face.
EDIT 2: Now it's resizing instead of linking... I guess your previews are out of the picture, Sal.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 20, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> EDIT: huh, it works now. may have been Chrome being a stupid face.
> EDIT 2: Now it's resizing instead of linking... I guess your previews are out of the picture, Sal.


Worked and works just fine here.

anyways, I updated the screenie cause I got bored of that wallpaper. xD


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 20, 2009)

I feel privileged to be smiling in teh screenshot


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 20, 2009)

Win7 bitches!


----------



## Splych (Sep 22, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> ok here's my windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pwnage. It is Hitsugaya!


----------



## asdf (Sep 23, 2009)

After a recent install of Windows 7



Spoiler


----------



## antonkan (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's mine running on Windows Vista:






My desktop is based on the game Sonic Riders Shooting Star Story/Zero Gravity.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spoiler











Running on windows 7. I still have ALOT of apps to finish installing.


----------



## Santee (Sep 27, 2009)

Accident please delete.


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 27, 2009)

Spoiler











Tried to go minimal this time, my eyes were getting sore from all those Vista-ish themes I had before.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2009)

My desktop is insane. Need to cleanup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Foolish, foolish me! They meant post a picture of your desktop wallpaper. :/


----------



## asdf (Sep 30, 2009)

Spoiler











Can you guess what anime I like?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 30, 2009)

Heres my Linux desktop


----------



## Bloodgod (Sep 30, 2009)

Dual monitor setup 1920x1080 on each monitor. 
Windows 7

This is what I usually have open (firefox minimized) and MSN when ppl are around.






Edit: wallpapers change every 3mins automatically. This one just happens to be my fav.

Below is the wallpaper it self. For anyone that wants it.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n246/03...53138298022.jpg


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Heres my Linux desktop



Awesome wallpaper. 


Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Awesome wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks.


Spoiler


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 5, 2009)

I was bored so I did a Kingdom Hearts theme on Leopard XP.



Spoiler


----------



## Blue-K (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, well...my Ubuntu-Desktop:


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 5, 2009)

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/8881/desktoptl.jpg

Can you guess what _my_ favorite anime is?

Last screenshot before Vista is upgraded to Win 7.


----------



## da_head (Oct 5, 2009)

here's mine.






5 internets if u know the anime this is from :3


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 7, 2009)

And here is mine. Guess which game I am looking forward to.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Seven (Oct 7, 2009)

Spoiler: turf


----------



## da_head (Oct 7, 2009)

woah nice. source plz?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 7, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> here's mine.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 5 internets if u know the anime this is from :3



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 7, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> woah nice. source plz?



I got it off Konachan a while back.


----------



## da_head (Oct 8, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would u be willin to host it? (tinypic)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Popcorn Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bookmark this site:
http://iqdb.org/


----------



## da_head (Oct 8, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o neat, thanks


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 8, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats that bar above the taskbar?

Also the anime is easy modo to guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20 internets if you can guess what game this is from
And 20000 if you can identify exactly what that is


Spoiler


----------



## da_head (Oct 8, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Whats that bar above the taskbar?


it's from rainmeter (the same thing as the stuff on the right). it's the enigma skin


----------



## soulfire (Oct 9, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pokemon ?

a evolved version of heracros ?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 9, 2009)

soulfire said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, that made my day man. Thank you xD.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 10, 2009)

.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Xenosaga but you really should play the games.


----------



## Bloodgod (Oct 10, 2009)

@xcalibur can you upload the wallpaper?

Thanks


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2009)

New backgrounds and Win 7 install:



Spoiler












My netbook (new approach is to mirror desktop function):



Spoiler


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a quick greyish sort of theme on my mac for the moment, just got out of my redish black theme so I threw this one together. Also have some custom icons.



Spoiler











The text on the desktop is made with geek tool, and the music in the bottom left corner is bowtie.


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2009)

nice theme


----------



## mucus (Oct 11, 2009)

mucus' netbook desktop
Hello all!
It's mucus, i got an asus eee900 recently, this is the setup for it.
please remember that this is my desktop and not yours, so the colors and what nots are what i like.
if you don't like my colors...get over it





that's the basic desktop





that's with the dock popped up.
yep it's on screen left; at the bottom it keeps coming up even if i don't want it to.





That's everything going on!
Notice my igoogle in the back there?

Let me add:
Custom icons abound.
Windows Vista Aroea...you know, cursors.
1024*600 screen res.
wide gamut icc


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 11, 2009)

Let's add a little Killswitch to this thread...my desktops on a slideshow that changes every 5 minutes.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, here's my laptop. My desktop is too shitty to run Windows 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 13, 2009)

Whoa, iguana what kind of dock is that?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 14, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Whoa, iguana what kind of dock is that?


sorry to answer for him, but its objectdock form stardock. Oh and heres mine:






and thats after putting all my useless crap in that folder at the bottom called crap. Ther would probably be like 2 rows of icons if i wouldnt have....


----------



## jphriendly (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's mine. Like to keep things very simple. Running XP with most things disabled and the classic theme.



Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 15, 2009)

An HTC Magic desktop is fine too.


Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Oct 17, 2009)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> sorry to answer for him, but its objectdock form stardock. Oh and heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What O/S you using Chuck? I can't really tell what it is... But looks awesome!


----------



## Hardkaare (Oct 20, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be ubuntu im not sure..


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 22, 2009)

My current desktop:


Spoiler











Getting back into a blackish theme, need to work on my geektool (Time and stuff on desktop) and then clean up my menubar with custom icons.


----------



## Arm the Homeless (Oct 23, 2009)

Conky > Geektool



Spoiler


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2009)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's Linux.


----------



## Splych (Oct 24, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's Linux.


Which one? Ubuntu? If it is... I am gonna put it on my computer again


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 24, 2009)

This is what I got. Nothing special. Just W7 with a lame-o pattern I made in PS.


Spoiler: LIKE A BOSS











What now!?!?


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 24, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't really matter which distro you use, ubuntu or not. He's using the gnome environment, so basically any linux distro can look like that these days.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 24, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> What now!?!?


Be the boss.


----------



## Splych (Oct 24, 2009)

Ah, alright, so any Linux Distro. I guess that means I should re-download Ubuntu again.



			
				juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> This is what I got. Nothing special. Just W7 with a lame-o pattern I made in PS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LIKE A BOSS
> ...


lulz. I laughed at that.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 24, 2009)

Picture I found on Google, and then edited with the Cut-out filter on Photoshop CS3.  I have ObjectDock Plus running, and I removed the taskbar with this one program I found on YouTube.


----------



## asdf (Oct 25, 2009)

Spoiler











Go ahead, call me perverted.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 25, 2009)

hope im doing win7 right. 



Spoiler


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 25, 2009)

I jumped the boat. :[



Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 25, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I jumped the boat. :[
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Took you long enough! W7 is teh 1337zorz!! I can't wait/really hope that we can start seeing a modified theme.dll sort of thing soon for more themes.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone want to rate?


----------



## Splych (Oct 25, 2009)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Anyone want to rate?


What O/S? Windows XP, Vista, 7?

I like it. Nice and simplistic. 9.5/10. Feels like it it missing something though...?


----------



## da_head (Oct 25, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its 7.


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 25, 2009)

Mine:




Lame, I know.

(BTW: Small-as dock!)


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 26, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pervert.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 26, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



UXTheme.dll
http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?...ows-7-rtm-7600/
Or 
UXstyleCore
http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?...le-for-testing/

The two only good themes that I've found so far are:
http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?...second-edition/
and
http://albinoasian.deviantart.com/art/base...-Win7-130087374

Both are still and the works though but I'm sure we'll be seeing more minimal styles in the near future.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Splych (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice stuff guys. I got all that stuff about customization, ty ;P


----------



## wchill (Oct 27, 2009)

I need a new desktop. Screensavers don't work and neither does Aero. Damn my old crappy P4 PC with no actual graphics card.

Could use some help with customization, like what else should I add...


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 29, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> I need a new desktop. Screensavers don't work and neither does Aero. Damn my old crappy P4 PC with no actual graphics card.
> 
> Could use some help with customization, like what else should I add...


Try finding a way to get rid of the icons/shortcuts. You already have a launcher bar at the bottom so just stick to using that. Also, you can try messing around with rainmeter as a replacement for Window's crappy side widget/gadgets lol.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 29, 2009)

and add more CPU/ram meters


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 30, 2009)

you should have about 5 docks.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 30, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> you should have about 5 docks.


including the default 8!

windows taskbar does it all. but its hornier!


----------



## da_head (Oct 31, 2009)

still need to spruce up my rk launcher.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 1, 2009)

Newest desktop screenie:






The orange/brown theme is actually nice.


----------



## Gluupor (Nov 1, 2009)

i have this:

My Wallpaper

clean desktop the windows bar is auto hide on the left and contains all stuff i normally would have on the desktop itself


fly safe


----------



## Seven (Nov 2, 2009)

I have never understood the fascination behind BRS. >_>



Spoiler



[titleunk]


----------



## da_head (Nov 2, 2009)

Seven said:
			
		

> I have never understood the fascination behind BRS. >_>


what's brs?


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice icons are nice. Now if only I can change the taskbar into something else.



Spoiler: Life's Good


----------



## The Pink Gato (Nov 2, 2009)

windows 7 is awesome!

here is my desktop:


----------



## Seven (Nov 3, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black...Rock Shooter... :l


----------



## da_head (Nov 3, 2009)

Seven said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o fail. you're referring to my background xD

yeah i just got it cuz it looks neat


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 4, 2009)

My current desktop


Spoiler











Pretty much the same thing as my old one except I changed my system fonts (Still working on the menubar fonts), clean menubar icons, fiddled with my icons a bit more. I also added lyrics to my geektool and that box is my everything folder which I drag anything into.

Also @Arm the Homeless from a while ago it is Geek Tool > Conky because geektool is much more than just system monitors and is much more customizable too.


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 4, 2009)

Decided to give ma desktop an autumny feel this time around


Spoiler


----------



## Opium (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's mine after updating to Windows 7 recently:


----------



## iFish (Nov 5, 2009)

how do i take a on screen picture of my desktop i would love to show mine


----------



## Splych (Nov 5, 2009)

Go to your desktop then press these 2 buttons: Ctrl + Prt Scr

Then go to MS Paint (or w/e program you want for image editing) and press Ctrl + Paste. There you go, then you can upload it to any image hoster you want (try the GBAtemp one, and if you can't find it, try ImageShack)


----------



## iFish (Nov 5, 2009)

there is no button called Prt Scr


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> there is no button called Prt Scr


there has to be rofl. (assuming you're using a standard qwerty keyboard)


----------



## iFish (Nov 5, 2009)

called Prt Scr? is it one of the f buttons


----------



## asdf (Nov 5, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> called Prt Scr? is it one of the f buttons


It's called "Prnt Scrn" in the top right of a normal QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## iFish (Nov 5, 2009)

im using a french key board and laptop small key board


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Nov 5, 2009)

Windows 7 with Luna Aero theme (PM me for link)
Windows 7 FTW!


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time. said:
			
		

> Windows 7 with Luna Aero theme (PM me for link)
> Windows 7 FTW!



I see you've hidden your pr0n well


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Nov 6, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!That's Pokesav HGSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Side Note :WTF! I originally posted on Nov.4 2009 , 10:50 PM yet my original Picture says Nov.*5* 2009 ,11:47 AM ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## luke_c (Nov 7, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> how do i take a on screen picture of my desktop i would love to show mine
> *headdesk*
> 
> 
> ...


In between F12 and The Pause/Break button at the top of the keyboard.


----------



## Quick-zeno (Nov 8, 2009)

Suck it.


----------



## Synchromatic (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's my desktop running Windows 7 with Fences.



Spoiler











:|


----------



## asdf (Nov 8, 2009)

Reru said:
			
		

> Here's my desktop running Windows 7 with Fences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind sharing that background? I like it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a new Wallpaper for my HTC Dream.






I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it.

@Reru: Whoa, thats pretty awesome for a windows desktop.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Nov 8, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Reru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs12/f/2006/320...chicho21net.jpg
Just found it with Tineye ^^.


----------



## vergilite (Nov 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Got a new Wallpaper for my HTC Dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MEGA LOLZ you have omegle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a troll and pedophiles dream in one


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here is mine


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 8, 2009)

The desktop is a bit cluttered. I should remove the Enigma theme. Anybody agree/disagree?


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 8, 2009)

You should remove the windows 7 crack folder


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 8, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> You should remove the windows 7 crack folder



Ack! Forgot about that! Me, a pirater. No way.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is my SMB-Windows 7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Link for Wallpaper


----------



## Synchromatic (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's my HTC Magic home screeen.






I'm currently testing out different themes to see which one I like better.

EDIT: I've switched to a different theme.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought i would post my Linux desktop.


Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks to Reru for the background.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Nov 10, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## HBK (Nov 11, 2009)

Spoiler








Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.2


----------



## Ivoire (Nov 12, 2009)

It's pretty plain, the docks auto-hide when not in use. I actually need a new weather meter... Ah well. >.>;


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 13, 2009)

HBK said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see a few mods. Could you state what they are?


Also, my NEW desktop:


Spoiler: My NEW Desktop








don't ask about it...


----------



## HBK (Nov 13, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I didn't change much. The Adium theme is the HUD Complete pack, without the full modification (I just applied it on the contact list). As for the little CD thingy playing, that's Coversutra. And the dock is Candybar modded. Wallpaper is one of the newest on Interfacelift (it's stunning IMO). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anything else I missed feel free to ask!


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 15, 2009)

HBK said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What iContainer did you use?

EDIT: Found it. It's Sticker System.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 15, 2009)

Hrm, another change, this time with a system theme


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 18, 2009)

Browsing HD wallpapers on Deviantart and fell in love with this, designed the rest of my comp around it.



Spoiler


----------



## da_head (Nov 19, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Browsing HD wallpapers on Deviantart and fell in love with this, designed the rest of my comp around it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


epic. source plz?


----------



## Splych (Nov 19, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second that.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Nov 20, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://apasun.deviantart.com/art/Star-Fiction-140956390

Just a simple Tineye search, hehe.


----------



## asdf (Nov 21, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 21, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Red Army Forever!


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Nov 21, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 21, 2009)

Current Desktop


Spoiler











Pretty much the same as my last with a different wallpaper and went through and changed my dock icons (and some more). Also adium in the top right corner, blue writing is the current song playing lyrics with geektool.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 23, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Current Desktop
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


....is that Vladimir Putin i see?


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2009)

Changed desktop
and i must say its looking sexy, the Zune theme is nice.


----------



## Advi (Nov 26, 2009)

Spoiler











I love the Windows 7 wallpaper


----------



## luke_c (Nov 26, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirty bastard.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 29, 2009)

Even though I'm running Windows 7, I still like the XP look of Luna Element.
Funnily enough, my user converted .msstyle I used with Windows Blinds 6 was completely compatible with Windows Blinds 7, and looks fantastic, without flaw.



Spoiler


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 1, 2009)

Finally installed Windows 7 (previously on Vista). So far I *LOVE* it!



Spoiler








I don't like lots of stuff on my desktop _(I'm a neat freak :3)_


----------



## da_head (Dec 2, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Finally installed Windows 7 (previously on Vista). So far I *LOVE* it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 2, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The wallpaper: http://joejesus.deviantart.com/art/On-The-...Dream-144116056
Rocketdock skin: http://l24d.deviantart.com/art/Windows-7-S...igned-115610811


----------



## da_head (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## Splych (Dec 3, 2009)

I have just started collecting some stuff now. Somewhat decent... I need a dock xD.


----------



## blitzer320 (Dec 3, 2009)

Love the OSX86 community
and yes this is a pc f*** mac's prices


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## B-Blue (Dec 5, 2009)

Update:



Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 6, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Why is the clock so small? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you don't realize the hidden feature of Windows 7, a clock in the corner.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Dec 6, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he knows since it's manually disabled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like the minimalism. Maybe just change the dock icons with something really simple?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 6, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of course I know. But I like this because it looks good


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone like


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> I have just started collecting some stuff now. Somewhat decent... I need a dock xD.


Windows XP theme?
I think i have it


----------



## phanboi (Dec 9, 2009)

awesome foursome


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Splych (Dec 9, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you know... Impossible xD.


----------



## airpirate545 (Dec 10, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Watd you use to get the clock and what dock are ya using, looks wonderful.


----------



## heavyknight (Dec 10, 2009)

Spoiler











10 mesos if you can tell where this came from.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2009)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Anyone like


Where'd you get the wallpaper?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2009)

This is one of my computers desktops. I will post the other one in a little bit




Second desktop
http://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp297/n.../Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with him, where did you get that?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 10, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rainmeter skin.


You can find it here: http://fediafedia.deviantart.com/art/iPhon...meter-139818562
Rainmeter: http://www.rainmeter.net/


----------



## mrwienerdog (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you guys get all of your icons to be displayed in a bar on the bottom of the screen, just above the tool bar?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 10, 2009)

mrwienerdog said:
			
		

> How do you guys get all of your icons to be displayed in a bar on the bottom of the screen, just above the tool bar?



They use docks.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Search RocketDock or StarDock.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 11, 2009)

I like it simplistic and I think it is pretty good, that apps just get the "selected-box" when activated rather than an all new window in 7.

I also like that folders and programs are stacked, since they are still very selectable with the preview function (when you just point at the app). Like this I don`t need the object-dock, which I had previously installed...

The preinstalled wallpaper are great as well. They change automatically. At the moment it changes between 5 or 6 wallpaper with german-nature-themes every 30 minutes.

Here are two examples:


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 11, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Dec 12, 2009)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> Spoiler


I love the wallpaper. Maybe just change some of the rocketdock and taskbar icons to something really simple and white? It'll go amazingly well with the black overtones.

Here's what I use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Mnml-Icon-Set-106367676


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What wallpaper is that? It looks nice!


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 12, 2009)

Just my vm at the moment, nothing special



Spoiler


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Just my vm at the moment, nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Quite nice. Simple but effective


----------



## Splych (Dec 12, 2009)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MapleStory =]


----------



## KDH (Dec 13, 2009)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Where did you get that wallpaper? I really want it.


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## airpirate545 (Dec 13, 2009)

Shameless copy of B-Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 13, 2009)

KDH said:
			
		

> Side of meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, dude share the love and give a link (


----------



## KDH (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you jonjon95.


----------



## prowler (Dec 14, 2009)

update.


Spoiler











Tails ftw.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 14, 2009)

For who want my wallpaper:
http://i9.raidpic.com/89Miscellaneous_Wallpape.jpg
Its just the same wallpaper as above, but only with a brush in it, lol.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 16, 2009)

My Windows wallpaper:


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Dec 19, 2009)

Pretty minimal and simple.






Setup:
1] Rainmeter: ChaeChae [Gothic Century] - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3350346757/
2] Winamp: Exceed - http://www.customize.org/winamp2/skins/40296
3] Rocketdock: Reflections Vol. I-IV Icons - http://styrizo.deviantart.com/art/Reflections-DOCK-63898044
4] Visual Style: Kiilki VS for 7 - http://nittiyh.deviantart.com/art/Kiilki-VS-for-7-142338453
5] Music Lyrics: Minilyrics (Century Gothic - 11 px) - http://www.crintsoft.com/
6] Wallpaper: Modified Sandwich Wallpaper - http://customize.org/wallpapers/55290


----------



## airpirate545 (Dec 19, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Pretty minimal and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is without a doubt one of the most sexy screenshots I've seen in a while


----------



## da_head (Dec 19, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> That is without a doubt one of the most sexy screenshots I've seen in a while


agreed. thanks for the wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any chance you can put up your falco version?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Dec 19, 2009)

Sure thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Unfortunately, I've only made one for 1680x1050 which is why I posted the original wall. However, you can try to resize or crop. 
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/341/wallpaper11.png


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Pretty minimal and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one a heck of an awesome desktop! 

Mind if I copy certain elements? Such as the "date" and "Academics"?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Dec 20, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> chA1nBull3t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go right ahead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## da_head (Dec 21, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Sure thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 21, 2009)

For some reason the GBAtemp Picture Upload Service won't let me upload my picture. (it's 1920x1080) and my Computer won't upload to any other website...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> For some reason the GBAtemp Picture Upload Service won't let me upload my picture. (it's 1920x1080) and my Computer won't upload to any other website...


x
Shrink it down to maybe 1280x720 or any other size with the same AR. try imageshack?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 22, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*and my Computer won't upload to any other website...* (That means Photobucket, imageshack, even Megaupload won't upload properly!)

Well, I fixed it. Image can't be over 2mb.

Here is my desktop in full resolution:


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 28, 2009)

Today's, fresh off the press:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still with Vista?

Pirate Windows 7 or something.

Windows 7 > Windows Vista


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not even Vista. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























































































































It's XP


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What!

You're crazy!

Upgrade now!


----------



## Danny Tanner (Dec 29, 2009)

everyone says it looks like something is wrong with it, but I like the clean uncluttered look.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> everyone says it looks like something is wrong with it, but I like the clean uncluttered look.


Too many icons dude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't like backgrounds?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Dec 29, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Too many icons dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I do, this actually started because I couldn't decide which one to put. I was fiddling around with Vista's preloaded themes when I first got this computer and fell in love with the '95 setting (Nostalgia!). The longer I kept it up, the more I couldn't decide what else to put, and the more accustomed to this I grew.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which theme(can't find a good vista one) and bg did you use?sources


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Does that theme eat up a ram and how much?
I've been thinking of using a vista theme, ive found a excellent one


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 30, 2009)

The matrix theme scrolls btw and when its total it reveals a gungrave image.

Yes its messy but im not ashamed and the Disaster day of crisis is a mod ive been working on for the wii game.


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

I update my desktop way too much.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Mine..........?


----------



## da_head (Dec 31, 2009)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Mine..........?


nice. railgun


----------



## C175R (Dec 31, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Shameless copy of B-Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does ppl make the clock this big?


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 31, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

C175R said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would guess rainmeter


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 1, 2010)

Nothing special.


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

my desktop



just a little bright


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 2, 2010)

da_head said:
			
		

> Kadushy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

My new windows 7 pc:


----------



## Minox (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 2, 2010)

A combination of some popular rainmeter configs.... and like 1 hours worth of work xD


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's mine, theme's from customize.org with uxthemedllpatcher, background was found on google images, the clock and other info is from rainmeter, and the dock is from rocketdock. Just saying in  case anyone cares. 




Also, it used to look like a mac XD


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 4, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Gluupor (Jan 4, 2010)

update:




Spoiler












taskbar on autohide


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 5, 2010)

Spoiler











New WP


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 5, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> [android theme]


*thumbs up*


----------



## lord0fshred (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's mine. Windows is for losers >:3


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)

lord0fshred said:
			
		

> Here's mine. Windows is for losers >:3
> 
> 
> *img*


Steve Vai wanking at his finest.


----------



## C175R (Jan 5, 2010)

I wana change it but idk what to put


----------



## Synchromatic (Jan 6, 2010)

So I managed to snag a Powerbook 15" to do some school work when I'm not at my desktop PC. Nothing much.


----------



## prowler (Jan 6, 2010)

Guess I should post a desktop of my new OS


----------



## Splych (Jan 7, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

>


Ah, I love those icons on your dock.


----------



## C175R (Jan 7, 2010)

is there any way to install rocketdock on windows 7 64-bit? on the website it says there are not supported yet...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 7, 2010)

Try and find out!


----------



## C175R (Jan 7, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Try and find out!


Just did it. and it worked...those dirty liars


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine:






Please note that the taskbar is on autohide, so it usually isn't there.  And winamp is permadocked.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

My mac.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, i just got my new OS up and running (Win7 64bit w00t!), and i've been playing with some new schtuff (rocketdock is hot.)


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 10, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, i just got my new OS up and running (Win7 64bit w00t!), and i've been playing with some new schtuff (rocketdock is hot.)


What skin is that?


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 10, 2010)

.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2010)

And update on my desktop


Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 10, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That actually made me chuckle. Funny jokes @ 3AM are funny.

But really, why the Commodore screen (not as funneh! :lol )


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 10, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tablet PC, probably.


----------



## prowler (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't find a good site for Windows 7 themes.
Anyone know some?


----------



## WildWon (Jan 10, 2010)

For those that asked:

The theme is the Infiniti skin from the Microsoft site, with a new wallpaper (called Water Bomb, found it through google, edited to bring it down from widescreen.)
Running RocketDock w/ the Aero theme and an icon set i stumbled upon whilst surfing.

As for the thumbnail, for some reason pix.gbatemp.net made it look like that. I'unno why.

Also, i'm still using a good ole 17" CRT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So the 1024x768 is my preferred res. Otherwise, it's small and blurry.

I'm cutting edge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, i would like to see if i can put Win7 onto an oldschool GameBoy.

Challenge accepted.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 11, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Challenge accepted.


It will be legen- wait for it


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 11, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> *However, i would like to see if i can put Win7 onto an oldschool GameBoy.*


I think Saphiresurf might be able to do it.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 11, 2010)

Spoiler: Ugly desktop inside


----------



## WildWon (Jan 11, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and sorry for those that are lactose intolerant...

-DARY!


----------



## WildWon (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, now that i have the abilities to start this stuff up again, it's kinda taken over my 'puter time, gettin' it JUUUUUUST right.

Almost there.






EDIT: Well, i'm an idiot and now i see why my last pic was so weird. Fix'd.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> The theme is the Infiniti skin from the Microsoft site, with a new wallpaper (called Water Bomb, found it through google, edited to bring it down from widescreen.)
> Running RocketDock w/ the Aero theme *and an icon set i stumbled upon whilst surfing.*


What was it called?


----------



## WildWon (Jan 12, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't put the name on because i did that shitty thing, and after i unzipped into the icons, i deleted the file and promptly forgot. After some searching, its on the rocketdock site, called Black & White Elegant.

Bam:
http://rocketdock.com/addon/icons/24667

There are 108 icons in that collection. VERY pretty.

Also using Reflections Dock (for the dock bg). No link to that. Possibly Rocketdock.com again. Maybe deviantart.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

My newest mac desktop:


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 12, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, are now awesome.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 12, 2010)

Not much at the moment, did a cleanup and need to make some icons for my vm folders.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Update on my desktop


----------



## MHx_scythe (Jan 12, 2010)

yes


----------



## funem (Jan 12, 2010)

This is my current desktop






Guess the OS....

A version of the wallpaper for my monitor size (1680x1050) can be found here Big version


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 12, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> This is my current desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows XP.

The 'My Computer' and 'Folder' icon gave it away. Why did you cover the 'location' part of the weather gadget? Doesn't it, just display the city?


----------



## funem (Jan 12, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's XP but it is running the actual vista sidebar and gadgets, and yes I did cover it, as my location as is top secret......

*looks under desk and checks behind door before clicking on "add reply" button


----------



## Issac (Jan 12, 2010)

This is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 made the image myself


----------



## Zenith94 (Jan 13, 2010)

i r teh r34l manz an d1dnt hid meh c1ty lulz


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## B-Blue (Jan 18, 2010)

nvm


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2010)

A quick update on mine, nothing much as changed


----------



## Some1CP (Jan 18, 2010)

Update: New Mario Background


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

My new one, will probably stick with this one for a while:



Spoiler


----------



## The Pink Gato (Jan 23, 2010)

Plain simple.


----------



## Playgame38 (Jan 23, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, now that i have the abilities to start this stuff up again, it's kinda taken over my 'puter time, gettin' it JUUUUUUST right.
> 
> Almost there.
> 
> ...


What wallpaper is that?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally finished my desktop ^-^


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2010)

Playgame38 said:
			
		

> What wallpaper is that?
> QUOTE(jonjon95 @ Dec 14 2009, 04:29 AM) Link (hahah im still laughing at that): Sword of Hyrule Click on the button which says "Enlarge Wallpaper" with a magnifying glass under the preview. It will autodetect your monitor's resolution and compile the wallpaper for you. Right-Click and click Save Image As.


----------



## Seven (Jan 24, 2010)

Finally jumped up to 7 although actual customization is reeeeally really sparse. Also a little miffed that the wallpaper photo has the tiniest bit of camera shake, this will be rectified as soon as I find a better rainy wallpaper. :l



Spoiler



[titleluie]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2010)

Seven said:
			
		

> Finally jumped up to 7 although actual customization is reeeeally really sparse. Also a little miffed that the wallpaper photo has the tiniest bit of camera shake, this will be rectified as soon as I find a better rainy wallpaper. :l
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome wallpaper. You have an Alienware? Great computers.

You should have been on 7 before. Heck, your name is Seven.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 24, 2010)

Seven said:
			
		

> Finally jumped up to 7 although actual customization is reeeeally really sparse. Also a little miffed that the wallpaper photo has the tiniest bit of camera shake, this will be rectified as soon as I find a better rainy wallpaper. :l
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the same wallpaper!



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2010)

Seven said:
			
		

> Finally jumped up to 7 although actual customization is reeeeally really sparse. Also a little miffed that the wallpaper photo has the tiniest bit of camera shake, this will be rectified as soon as I find a better rainy wallpaper. :l
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also...

Source (Wallpaper). And..how did you get the taskbar to look like that. The start button.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Source (Wallpaper). And..how did you get the taskbar to look like that. The start button.


Rawr,
The wallpaper is Rainy Day off dA.
The start button thing is steelOrb Square off dA as well.

I've always wondered: What's everyone's preference for taskbar/superbar location? Like I used to have it on the bottom, then eventually got used to it on top.


----------



## Seven (Jan 24, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admittedly it looks much better on smaller resolutions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Revolutionize: For the record I don't own an Alienware computer, and in fact, I'm quite adverse to them.

And lol Twiffles beat me to the reply, so there are your sources. Note that you have to replace explorer.exe for the steelorb taskbar replacements.


----------



## asdf (Jan 25, 2010)

Spoiler











I'll just leave this here.

Please ignore the Daikatana icon.


----------



## updowners (Jan 27, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> *snip pic*
> 
> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Please ignore the Daikatana icon.



Why the heck do you have Daikatana?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jan 28, 2010)

Started playing a lot of TvC again. Karas for top tier anyone?

Set Up Resources:
1] Rainmeter: ChaeChae [Gothic Century] - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3350346757/
2] Winamp: Exceed - http://www.customize.org/winamp2/skins/40296
3] Rocketdock: Reflections Vol. I-IV Icons - http://styrizo.deviantart.com/art/Reflections-DOCK-63898044
4] Visual Style: 7Pro Final for 7 - http://krissirk.deviantart.com/art/7Pro-Fi...for-7-146771367
5] Music Lyrics: Minilyrics (Century Gothic - 11 px) - http://www.crintsoft.com/
6] Wallpaper: Custom Wallpaper

(I will not be distributing the current wallpaper as it contains resources that are not freely availible. It's for personal use only).


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Started playing a lot of TvC again. Karas for top tier anyone?
> 
> Set Up Resources:
> 1] Rainmeter: ChaeChae [Gothic Century] - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3350346757/
> ...


O.O I love that background
Can you upload it to photobucket or something?


----------



## asdf (Jan 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> chA1nBull3t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can't. That's a shame, it's a really cool wallpaper.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> chA1nBull3t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well since he can't distribute the wallpaper i decided to smudge out the dock, blog, etc, in GIMP.


Spoiler










Just for you.


----------



## prowler (Jan 28, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Well since he can't distribute the wallpaper i decided to smudge out the dock, blog, etc, in GIMP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



And me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ^///^
Wait he didn't want it uploaded o.o I honestly didn't read that part.
I am really sorry! I was way too distracted by the awesomeness in front of me to really notice the message.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow. Even after chA1nBull3t said it contained non free resources you guys went ahead and stole it against his wishes. Grow up, thieves.


Stealing from your own temper...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 28, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Wow. Even after chA1nBull3t said it contained non free resources you guys went ahead and stole it against his wishes. Grow up, thieves.
> 
> 
> Stealing from your own temper...



Calling pirates thieves is kinda redundant...  And honestly, how can an image contain "non-free resources"?  At the worst, someone could've duplicated it without just removing stuff.  

Oh well, someone removed stuff so others could use the wallpaper.  Not the end of the world, really.

Edit: If you don't want stuff like this to happen, then don't put it on the internet.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Wow. Even after chA1nBull3t said it contained non free resources you guys went ahead and stole it against his wishes. Grow up, thieves.
> 
> 
> Stealing from your own temper...


I didn't even know that part. I just saw the image and was like "Most have" O.O and really didn't look over the message.
I often do that really. I am sorry though.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 29, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, but remember while we could all be pirates, we don't host illegal files. He said it can't be handed out, so we respect those wishes, as we don't host commercial files.

Got it?


----------



## Excellentnuke (Jan 29, 2010)

I finally finished customizing my Windows 7 laptop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm using Fences and Rainmeter.


----------



## Urza (Jan 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, except any legality issues would apply to his screenshot as well, which you didn't edit out.

Your action makes no sense.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 29, 2010)

Honestly, if it's legality issues, how is he even able to post the image itself?  I'm not arguing, but that'd make absolutely no sense.


----------



## nasune (Jan 29, 2010)

Well it used to be this:


Spoiler











But then I had to buy a new laptop cos the old one crapped out on me so now it's this:


Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Jan 29, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Uh, except any legality issues would apply to his screenshot as well, which you didn't edit out.
> 
> Your action makes no sense.



That was an example. I'm not saying it was illegal, but just as we don't have direct links for Cyclo betas due to the TC team asking for people not to, we don't do it.

That guy said "i can't hand this out" but someone tried to anyway.

Disrespecting direct requests not to do something doesn't fly.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## Splych (Jan 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I never knew that... 
I was at this the thread the instant it was released. 

Hehe... What to do what to do...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2010)

EDIT: An update on my desktop ^^


----------



## Urza (Jan 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I can post any file I want on the board, make a statement saying I don't want it distributed, and you'll blindly delete any post that contains a part of said file?

No, your logic really doesn't make sense.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 29, 2010)

If you create something, and you post an image of it, and you don't want people using it and you make that request, then your request will be respected. If someone else decides to take your picture, and edit it to make it usable, then that post will be deleted. If it's quoted, then it depends on what else is said. Either the quote will be edited out, or the post will be trashed.

So, blindly? No. But trashed? Possibly.

If you have any more questions about it, please PM me so we can keep this thread on topic.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 29, 2010)

My current Ubuntu desktop. An old screenshot, as you can see, but not much has changed with it. Conky took entirely too long for me to figure out, but figuring it out was kind of fun.


----------



## Urza (Jan 29, 2010)

SEEING AS THIS IMAGE WAS USED AS A WALLPAPER ON MY COMPUTER, THAT INHERENTLY MAKES ME THE HOLDER OF COPYRIGHT AND AS SUCH I ASK YOU TO TAKE DOWN ALL INSTANCES OF THE DEPICTED CHARACTER ON THIS SITE.

Sincerely, 
Urza's Lawyer (who is incidentally also myself)


----------



## C175R (Jan 29, 2010)

Update  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Does anyone know where to get more Wallpapers from anime or games on HQ or HD?
where do you guys get your wallpapers?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 29, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> SEEING AS THIS IMAGE WAS USED AS A WALLPAPER ON MY COMPUTER, THAT INHERENTLY MAKES ME THE HOLDER OF COPYRIGHT AND AS SUCH I ASK YOU TO TAKE DOWN ALL INSTANCES OF THE DEPICTED CHARACTER ON THIS SITE.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Urza's Lawyer (who is incidentally also myself)



Only problem is that you don't own the image! XD  But while I agree with you that his logic doesn't really make sense, there's no real need to continue it further.  He removed the image, which those of us who wanted it probably already saved on our computers.  Not much more he can really do, and there's not really much more need to do anything about it at all.

Update: 


Spoiler



http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af190/...esktop-01-1.png


----------



## redact (Jan 29, 2010)

customized the start button and now it looks toni-rific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i also stole your bg wildwon >


Spoiler











edit: fixed start a bit and stole wildwon's clock
i need a higher res monitor =.="


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 29, 2010)

Urza, drop it. You're just making an argument for the sake of arguing. Besides, WildWon could kick your ass and I'd pay big money to see that! Even though we all already know the outcome.


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2010)

because mine was deleted, I'll post another picture of my desktop


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 29, 2010)

Coulda just removed the message you wanted off...



Spoiler


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Defiance (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

>



Not bad..  Is that from Play Auditorium?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Made this myself!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?

Can you upload the wallpaper?! It's great!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Link?
> 
> Can you upload the wallpaper?! It's great!


It's 3060?×?1592 and 786KB! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://pix.gbatemp.net/223366/IMAGINE.jpg


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

It looks great if somewhat grainy. Maybe that's because it's a jpg and not a png.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made the image under 1000 x 1000, I used Blow Up 2 so it looked better on my 1920 x 1080 screen!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. My screen is 1680 x 1050.

Do you still have the original image? The wallpaper is amazing!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm finally proud enough of my desktop too post a pic here.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Well after spending 5 hours working on my computer. My wireless card died, Linux Mint failed and I spent hours working on getting everything to work again afterwards, this what I finally got out of it




I had some part that included my full name and I don't like to post that on the internet


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 30, 2010)

Spoiler









GEE GEE GE- NO!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you make the start button look like that?


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> How did you make the start button look like that?
> I ripped off Seven I mean:
> QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 24 2010, 01:20 PM) The start button thing is steelOrb Square off dA as well.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 31, 2010)

Might as well.



Spoiler











I've been in a colourful mood lately.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 31, 2010)

Latest screenshot, fresh off the press


----------



## Splych (Jan 31, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that thing at the bottom left corner?

It looks like a media player... And if it is, what media player + what skin?


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jan 31, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a player, the player is Itunes.
It's a programm called: CD Art Display.
You can download it here.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 31, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, indeed. He is correct.


Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Jan 31, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see... I downloaded it, but it doesn't play with WMP =[
What to do...? I don't want to install any new, extra MediaPlayers... And I like the design of WMP anyway.

*EDIT: NVM. All it needed was a restart.*


----------



## Excellentnuke (Jan 31, 2010)

Updated my desktop again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to find better dock icons though, even if I like these.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> *snipped*
> 
> Updated my desktop again
> 
> ...



I love the black/white style. A bit to cluttered w/ all the docks/widgets around the outside, but still, killer style


----------



## Thoob (Feb 2, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> *snip*



Under your Techradar applet, i see you have some quick icons for shutdown/restart etc etc.

A. What is that?
and
B. Is it possible to change out which icons are on there (for say, a collection a regularly used programs)?


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is mine. I have a bg from a certain cg image community (I forgot the name). And I opened an explorer window just to show you the awesomeness of my skin. (The skin was made by Mr. GRiM @ Virtual Customs and it's called xtreme red)


Spoiler


----------



## Excellentnuke (Feb 3, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Excellentnuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any tips to clear it? I've gotten quite fond of this style


----------



## WildWon (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're looking for a way to keep all that stuff, but make it uncluttered, i got nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just about keeping the things you want and doing away with the rest.

In the spoiler is what i did to minimize the shit on my desktop:


Spoiler



If it were my system, i'd kill a lot of the info widgets on the right. There's a lot there (like IP addresses and whatnot) that aren't really required... unless you DO use those numbers a lot. I mean, the to-do list i can understand, but keep the widgets to a minimal.

As for the docks icons, i use Elegant Black & White which keeps them all in smaller boxes (icons not text) but, i don't know if they're available for all your programs.

And finally, i'd take a look at which programs you have on your dock. I had a mad cleanup i went through, and if i don't use the programs regularly, i dropped em from the dock and would rely on the start menu for the rest.


----------



## Excellentnuke (Feb 3, 2010)

I see. I actually use most of the programs on my dock. The one on top is for essentials such as programs for school, editting, programming, server management, etc. The one on the left is for anything involving gaming such as PokeSav, UMDGen, and a bunch of PC games. I honestly do not know what to get rid of


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Feb 6, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## alidsl (Feb 6, 2010)

Spoiler











Am I the only one with XP


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm XP too.


Spoiler



http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gNNjHFFnANwDD--GrQPLQg?feat=directlink


----------



## asdf (Feb 13, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 13, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Welcome to Windows 7


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Yo, I need that wallpaper.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 14, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Spoiler: Wallapapapapaper.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 14, 2010)

This is my wallpaper


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 14, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a Photoshop tutorial and it's fairly popular, here's my version (similar) http://salamence502.deviantart.com/art/Spa...paper-110051204


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll make my own.


----------



## grimtooth (Feb 16, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could call it "space poop"


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2010)

grimtooth said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna punch you


----------



## Forstride (Feb 16, 2010)

I got tired of ObjectDock Plus (It kept getting in the way of things), so I deleted the taskbar remover EXE so it wouldn't keep removing it, and I put my icons back on the desktop.



Spoiler


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww poor guy


Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Feb 20, 2010)

Spoiler











Windows XP on a partition.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Aww poor guy
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Are custom start buttons 32bit only?


----------



## Duero (Feb 20, 2010)

this is mine then


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 20, 2010)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Are custom start buttons 32bit only?


From what I've seen, no. Many themes come with x86/x64 explorer.exe files for your respective OS. ResHacking it yourself is the same.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Feb 20, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Hardkaare (Feb 20, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> Spoiler


I love that wallpaper!

could you post the link for a fellow temper


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Feb 20, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Side of meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/2969/mi...wallpaper1y.jpg


----------



## Hardkaare (Feb 20, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> OMFG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thanks a lot.


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Side of meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mix of xkcd and the pirate bay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice! http://xkcd.com/256/


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 21, 2010)

Spoiler: 2o Feb 2o1o










decided to minimise all mIRC desktop windows, they look like this:


----------



## LuteFrute (Feb 21, 2010)

Made myself with Garry's MOD.


----------



## da_head (Feb 21, 2010)

source??

also, what skin are you using there for windows 7?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 21, 2010)

Haven't changed much since last time. Edited one of the Adobe icons, because the blasted pack didn't have InDesign. It had the rest, just no ID... and i USE ID 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So here we be.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 21, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 22, 2010)

da_head said:
			
		

> source??
> 
> also, what skin are you using there for windows 7?


in terms of mIRC skin, Sephi vnc'd over onto my old laptop and did it for me.
for background, source is RedJuice (awesome artist)
that particular background is: EXT (i'm using a windows 7 slideshow with several of his stuff
the windows 7 theme is: Shadow
Start menu is one of the included ones with: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-7-st...changer-release


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Feb 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Haven't changed much since last time. Edited one of the Adobe icons, because the blasted pack didn't have InDesign. It had the rest, just no ID... and i USE ID
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wallpaper source? I want it ^^


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 23, 2010)

Spoiler











My new one


----------



## The Pink Gato (Feb 24, 2010)

Nothing much of mine:


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (Feb 24, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Wallpaper source? I want it ^^



Here's THE BEST Vijeogaming wallpaper site i've ever revisited time and time again.
Video Games @ Desktop Nexus

That page is hot. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (go to the Half Life section, it's in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 24, 2010)

First 7 screenie, didn't add much but meh 


Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 26, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## guihome (Feb 27, 2010)

can you post a link to your wallpaper

it's great


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

Sure: http://i46.tinypic.com/1touo9.jpg


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Sure: http://i46.tinypic.com/1touo9.jpg



That is epic!


----------



## guihome (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks 


did you do it?


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

Lolno. I'm a failure at photoshop.
Go it from a website.
http://customize.org/


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Lolno. I'm a failure at photoshop.
> Go it from a website.
> http://customize.org/



Wouldn't actually be that hard to Photoshop... The picture searching would be the hardest part.


----------



## Sephi (Feb 28, 2010)

Spoiler: sexy











source here http://redjuice999.deviantart.com/

gotta change resolution yourself


----------



## alidsl (Mar 1, 2010)

My epicly good and epicly clean desktop will Pwn U all



Spoiler











also, you should have your background as a mirror that way you can see yourself in the monitor


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 1, 2010)

original here
EDIT: Removed actual screen cuz I just noticed that my ipwas publicly displayed XD Also, I noticed that the pic got its resolution reduced on tinypic. If you want the full size image, pm me.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 1, 2010)

I love this wallpaper so much, I had to share it.


Spoiler


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 2, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Mar 4, 2010)

Scathraax said:
			
		

> Spoiler



A. Link to wallpaper? I love it. Wife® will love it more. Pwease?

B. What are you using for your music? I'm assuming it's iTunes? I'm just not familiar with the name tab and the controls (i suppose?) in the task bar. Linky?


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 4, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Scathraax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wallpaper

And I'm using iTunes for music, but CD Art Display for the "name tab" as you called it. With the skin Convinience applied.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 4, 2010)

Scathraax said:
			
		

> And I'm using iTunes for music, but CD Art Display for the "name tab" as you called it. With the skin Convinience applied.



Fantastic! Thanks! Hmm, damn, doesn't look like Convenience is too convenient for those of us with task bars at the top of our screen :shrug: Oh wells.

And Wife® LOVES the wallpaper, i just showed it to her and got a loud "Awwwwww!" out of her.


----------



## Excellentnuke (Mar 4, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Link to wallpaper? I love the design and the simplicity of it


----------



## xbry23 (Mar 4, 2010)

Heres my desktop XP


----------



## Minox (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice and simple


Spoiler


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 4, 2010)

How'd you get the different start button?


----------



## prowler (Mar 4, 2010)

Search "Windows 7 Start Orb Changer"
It comes with a few already but you need to search for some more.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 4, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> Side of meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4448/bd...a5d21065a71.jpg


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 9, 2010)

Most icons fail anyway.


Spoiler








inb4ladygagaisaman


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 10, 2010)

Spoiler










Because I love the Lunar Royale theme.


----------



## prowler (Mar 10, 2010)

Just because of FFXIII release:


Spoiler


----------



## asdf (Mar 10, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to background plz


----------



## Sumea (Mar 12, 2010)

Spoiler











This is the unique style of Miku I have on my desk, no particular reason except the cool looks of both walls... also I admit to clean some stuff from desktop like remains of my last AK2i Skinning project...


----------



## Searinox (Mar 17, 2010)

Recent screenshot is recent.


Spoiler










Now where have I seen that Dragon before...


----------



## xbry23 (Mar 18, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Hey, how do you put the icons in those boxes?


----------



## prowler (Mar 18, 2010)

xbry23 said:
			
		

> Hey, how do you put the icons in those boxes?



Fences


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 18, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Recent screenshot is recent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hurray for minimali--- nvm


Use steam to keep all your game icons in check!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 18, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Seven (Mar 19, 2010)

Fairly unchanged. Still very fond of steelorb+soft 7, but what the hey.



Spoiler: floraison


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine looks okay. Just got my new 23" monitor yesterday. 1080P is quite the upgrade from 1280x1024 and from a 15.5" screen! Love the monitor!



Spoiler: $100 later...











The folders are just some leftover projects and my temp HD movie folder. Widescreen gaming is unnaturally awesome!!! New found love for Far Cry 2. Racing is awesome!

H233H ftw


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 19, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## boof222 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Mar 22, 2010)

My wallpaper is the same but I modded it a bit to suit the new theme a bit while also repositioning some stuff.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 22, 2010)

this my be considered spam but
please read
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=216147


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Mar 22, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 22, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> this my be considered spam but
> please read
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=216147


It isn't spam, it's just completely useless... so yeah, spam I guess. People will see your thread, you don't need to toss it in random threads!


----------



## dice (Mar 22, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> this my be considered spam but
> please read
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=216147


Don't do this again please.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 22, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Mar 23, 2010)

*Question removed.*

Twas kinda off topic


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 23, 2010)

REMOVED. Sorry guys.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll take in too, if it's possble.  Feel free to PM me about it ._.


----------



## asdf (Mar 26, 2010)

Spoiler











This on my desktop I just got the other day.


----------



## aphirst (Mar 26, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHI---






You can find the original wallpaper via Google, or I could try to find it on my HDD if you really want it and PM me.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 27, 2010)

meh... I've had better.


----------



## Takoru (Mar 28, 2010)

Win7 btw.


----------



## Advi (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Blastoise (Mar 28, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> meh... I've had better.





Dude what program is that!?




As for mine:


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 28, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> meh... I've had better.



Is it really necessary to have _two_ calenders and clocks?


----------



## prowler (Mar 28, 2010)

Scathraax said:
			
		

> Is it really necessary to have _two_ calenders and clocks?



You can't see the desktop clock and calender when you have full windows open


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> [attachment=478:Screenshot.png]


Ubuntu ^////^
Also this is my new desktop


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Scathraax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i needed something to fill in the empty spaces, and yes it *IS* necessary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mattpuc: What do you mean by program. Google rainmeter for all those calenders clocks, and what not. as for the cd art, i use CDartdisplay. The lyrics thing is called "minilyrics" again Google has all the links for you here.

EDIT: Sorry my bad Scathraxx


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Scathraax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But his _desktop_ has two clocks/calenders, plus the default Windows clock in the lower right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Maz: Might wanna direct that info at mattpuc, since he asked, not me.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 29, 2010)

Spoiler: Less Than Three


----------



## prowler (Mar 29, 2010)

Spoiler









inb4weeaboo


----------



## cornaljoe (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's an update on my desktop.  Thanks to MegaAce


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 4, 2010)

Color me obsessed


Spoiler: i am in love


----------



## Cermage (Apr 4, 2010)

finally got around to bothering with icons and a start orb. and then i found another wallpaper i liked better. going to need to find another icon pack that goes with this desk now. 



Spoiler


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 4, 2010)

@Twiffles: SP! Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Nothing special.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 4, 2010)

Finally got my XP back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Windows Black


Spoiler











MGS


Spoiler


----------



## Minox (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 7, 2010)

*Posts merged*

Edit: FFFU Thats my old one, Rofl.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Minox, how'd you change your start button?


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Hey Minox, how'd you change your start button?


http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-7-st...hanger-released
That's just one of the few.


----------



## Minox (Apr 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be the one I used. Not too hard to use (although it took me a while to realize that you had to make use of an alpha-layer to achieve transparency where you wanted it).


----------



## prowler (Apr 8, 2010)

Spoiler: :3










I feel like going with Luna for a change.
Might upgrade back to Windows 7


----------



## Cermage (Apr 8, 2010)

pretty bummed at the LQ'ness of my new wallpaper. oh well, looking for a decent icon pack to go with it. hope i can find something that gets rid of the glossy-ness of the icons when that program is open.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's my desktop:



Spoiler











Here's the wallpaper if you want it:



Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Here's my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed!

Also, the real location of that wall...
http://orioto.deviantart.com/art/Through-the-night-96477716


----------



## xMekux (Apr 11, 2010)

Simple =3 i hate confusing desktops


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 11, 2010)

My new one: 






I find it badass.  Esspecially since she DOES launch a train at you through a portal in the fighting games...


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 11, 2010)

This is mine although the background changes from time to time I  go with a Stargate Atlantis Theme, I have a better theme than this one but can't get it to work right for some reason. Its one of the back grounds they use on the show


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cleaned up my desktop for my new monitor. Thought I'd jump on the stupid orb bandwagon.

Chiddy Bang - Opposite of Adults


Spoiler: Bed Time


----------



## chriso (Apr 12, 2010)

Current laptop.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks the same, But it isnt, Completely edited.


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 12, 2010)

Gone 4 ever said:
			
		

> Looks the same, But it isnt, Completely edited.


dude I just love your backgrounds


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks lol, I


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is my college laptop, I will post my desktop later



Spoiler: College Laptop


----------



## VashTS (Apr 14, 2010)

laptop and desktop has the same, except desktop has two monitors, 20" and 22".


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 15, 2010)

New Background!, This time i use Windows 7, XP got corrupted because the RAID Array got f*cked up.


----------



## Some1CP (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol Mew is not written in C++! :3, Windows is written in C++, Epic fail.


----------



## prowler (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoiler
















 dat iTunes icon.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 16, 2010)

DAT RESOLUTION


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 16, 2010)

pkmn789123 said:
			
		

>


How do you get those categories?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Scathraax (Apr 16, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> How do you get those categories?



Fences.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 16, 2010)

Scathraax said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Conor (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Raika (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoiler










I have six ears, I can listen to 3 songs at one time.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 16, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raika wallpaper please?
I love it...


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine?  http://www.psp-themes.net/data/media/5/Fir...%20Urashima.jpg


----------



## prowler (Apr 16, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> Mine?  http://www.psp-themes.net/data/media/5/Fir...%20Urashima.jpg


No, that's a wallpaper.
A PSP on at that


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2010)

I like my wallpaper. It motivates me to actually finish my work on the computer.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's my desktop:



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Apr 18, 2010)

Back on XP since it will be easier on my PC playing games.


----------



## chriso (Apr 18, 2010)

Ancient Laptop desktop -


----------



## Assassination (Apr 18, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Here's my desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





how you get the category boxes. Any download link?


----------



## WildWon (Apr 18, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called Fences, by Stardock. (freebie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Assassination (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks WildWon.


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 19, 2010)

just a simple desktop


----------



## HaniKazmi (Apr 19, 2010)

A nice simple desktop:


----------



## Sumea (Apr 30, 2010)

With two more cores, and five hundred more mugahurrs






And delicious Persona


----------



## monkat (Apr 30, 2010)

Simple and nerdy, all you really need.


----------



## Raika (May 3, 2010)

Made the wallpaper myself by editing a picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Berthenk (May 3, 2010)

Let´s hope this works...




Made the background myself! Not done yet though.
Well, not really myself, I read some tutorials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: forgot to mention: as you can see, I've got Gang Garrison 2 on my desktop, so I'm ready for the event!


----------



## Excellentnuke (May 4, 2010)

Wallpaper courtesy of 4chan


----------



## Splych (May 4, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> Wallpaper courtesy of 4chan


lawl.
mined posting original wallpaper for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or just save, upload on another picture hosting site.


----------



## redact (May 4, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> meh... I've had better.


that's what she said


----------



## Excellentnuke (May 4, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Excellentnuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://excellent-nuke.co.cc/my_storage/Achievement.png


----------



## Maz7006 (May 4, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 .... 

But no, I'm not fond of that desktop, liked my other a few pages back


----------



## prowler (May 4, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> Wallpaper courtesy of 4chan


Not something to be proud of.


----------



## Splych (May 5, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ^^.
really nice pic ~


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2010)

That's my current desktop. Nothing too fancy, but I like it simple.


Spoiler


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

Showin with luv


----------



## Blade4474 (May 7, 2010)

here's a pic of my desktop.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (May 9, 2010)

Went all minimal on this one. Got rid of a bunch of crap and kept it nice and clean:
Be sure to see it in full glory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/128...chA1nBull3t.png


----------



## iYoshi- (May 9, 2010)

I operate solely on task manager.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 9, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> I operate solely on task manager.


Pfft

I use only apps with CLI's and no monitor.


----------



## prowler (May 10, 2010)




----------



## exangel (May 11, 2010)

Well, I don't spend much time on my Desktop since I quit took my last vacation from WoW beginning March 31, but I spent the last three hours setting it back up and tweaking it, because I hadn't customized it apart from picking a prepackaged Desktop Theme after I installed Win7Ult in late March.

It matches my Acekard Black Rock Shooter theme to some extent.

Displaying RocketDock and Taskbar (normally display on mouseover):


Spoiler











No applications open and bars hidden:


Spoiler











- Specs and other banter-
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition (2.6 GHz Quad Core)
RAM: OCZ PC2-8500 1GB * 4 in Dual Channel (@PC2-5300 because I haven't replaced my old MB)
GFX: XFX ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 
Other stuff: A nasty old ASUS M3A78-EM AM2+/AM2 AMD 780G HDMI Micro ATX | 750w Antec PSU | Some sort of 500gb SATA HD | An old but reliable DVD-RW | A bomb-ass Antec Three Hundred black case | A sweet Logitech 6-button wireless mouse | And the only "new" part of the system: the Logitech G15 keyboard.  
I re-acquired a 19" Widescreen LCD display from my mother because I left my 22" in my father's home which is in Texas (a couple states away).  
I've also been using the same Logitech z-something 5.1 system that I got from Newegg in 2004 for 65 dollars and it hasn't ever disappointed me.

I obviously have a lot of love for the system, which developed over the course of 2008-2009, with the only part less than a year old being the keyboard.  It may not be top of the line anymore but it's still a freakin beast for what I do with it.  And if you ask a hardcore PC gamer it was never "really" top of the line anyway, with the suboptimal motherboard and standalone graphics card setup.  

Though my laptop is still useful and satisfactory for games, its 14" screen resolution is a pathetic 1200x800 so I'm not going to bother with a screenshot of its desktop display.


----------



## EpicJungle (May 16, 2010)

My desktop:


Spoiler









You can see Rocketdock, the Vista Rainbar, and my custom Windows 7 theme for Vista!


----------



## Twiffles (May 16, 2010)

Meh, from like 4 days ago.


Spoiler


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 20, 2010)

May 3, about 2 weeks ago.


Spoiler


----------



## logical thinker (May 21, 2010)

My desktop since forever:
Nürburgring (Germany)

Click to see original size.

I can't live without auto-hide taskbar and a clean desktop (not full of icons).


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## B-Blue (May 29, 2010)

It's been a while...



Spoiler


----------



## bseos (May 29, 2010)

Pretty happy of mine so far



Spoiler


----------



## Seven (May 31, 2010)

Spoiler: clean










It's been such a long time.
EDIT: Filthy image size limits corrected.


----------



## Goli (May 31, 2010)

Mine at that time today, since it shifts to another image every 10 seconds:


Spoiler


----------



## Hakoda (May 31, 2010)

bseos said:
			
		

> Pretty happy of mine so far
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Linky to wallpaper plox, that's awesome.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 2, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> bseos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that. Please


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 2, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Linky to wallpaper plox, that's awesome.QUOTE(madridi4ever @ Jun 1 2010, 05:03 PM) I second that. Please


http://salmanarif.deviantart.com/art/Weath...paper-119347633


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 2, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for my new wallpaper =D


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 2, 2010)

My uber sweet desktop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 2, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> My uber sweet desktop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the nothingness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: COOL!!! *splash*


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> thanks for the nothingness


what are you talking about? I can see the pic...

edit.

now i cant. wtf! ill fix.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 2, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> what are you talking about? I can see the pic...
> 
> edit.
> 
> now i cant. wtf! ill fix.


Yeah, temp's picture hosting has problems sometimes. If all else fails just use another place, as obviously always.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 2, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. it was the first time using the uploader. What a way to start!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fresh install of W7 Enterprise x64.


Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 3, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Fresh install of W7 Enterprise x64.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Pretty neat wall. However, I got a bit dizzy after staring at it a while haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Madridi (Jun 3, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much Appreciated. 1080p looks so nice with this wallpaper!


----------



## jlsyber (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine: (Click to enlarge)


----------



## prowler (Jun 6, 2010)

:3 sexy desktop


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 6, 2010)

Spoiler











Taskbar, as usual, is on autohide.  Yes, since my last post here, I've gotten a MUCH bigger screen.  Zune Player always on top.  The picture, however, screams badass to me.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing thanks, this is my new wallpaper


----------



## Toader (Jun 7, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> Showin with luv


Do you have a link to the pic?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry I forgot where I dl'ed it.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 7, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 8, 2010)

Still the same as last months but I tweaked some of the text to make it match more and turned off the anti-aliasing. I can't change the text for the FF startup though :frown:.

View it in full: http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/128...chA1nBull3t.png





What should I change? Any suggestions? I enjoy minimalism and clean comfy screens. No rainmeter either.

Also, does anyone have links to really simple/minimal icons? I'm getting tired of seeing the same 'Token' set everywhere on all Windows 7 screenshots.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 8, 2010)

New wallpaper. Lord of the Rings.


Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nothing too interesting. I made the background myself.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Too... many... sprites... *OVERLOAD!!!*


----------



## jurai (Jun 9, 2010)

here's mine, XP with a litestep theme


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's my epic Desktop:



Spoiler


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 9, 2010)

bahaha. xD


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG a Mac. May God forgive you, my child.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> OMG a Mac. May God forgive you, my child.




.....I'm a mac person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lawl...I was looking and noticed no one else had a mac, bahahhaha.


----------



## lolzed (Jun 9, 2010)

Spoiler










nice and simple(forgive the useless icons...)
and i used Twiffles' wallpaper(cuz its smexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Excellentnuke (Jun 9, 2010)

Wallpaper is too bright for my taste, but I still like it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

Spoiler










I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here's the previous one.
http://gbatemp.net/t56484-post-a-picture-o...t&p=2811569


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's the one of my new laptop:



Spoiler











I got rid of even more things (compare if you want). I really dislike cluttered desktops.



			
				imshortandrad said:
			
		

> .....I'm a mac person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one and afaik iFish has one too.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've realized many posting asking about certain wallpapers, you guys could use this website 

http://www.tineye.com/

works wonders

... been a while haven't posted up a desky.... need to work something up soon.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 10, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Goatse


Yeah, the plugin for Chrome is pretty nifty.

-Hit the button
-Click the picture you want to search
-?????
-PROFIT!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

Spoiler











Pretty much that, I like the background and couldn't care less about the menu structure.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 12, 2010)

Been too busy to even use my computer nowadays, so sad. My computer must hate me.


Spoiler


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## zuron7 (Jun 13, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/zuron7/Wallpap...200268397145874


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2010)

So these are mine. Got 2 screens.


----------



## exangel (Jun 13, 2010)

my previous screen - that desktop still looks practically the same.

and now i reveal my laptop screen..


Spoiler










Start button changed with W7SBC.  The "A/C" bar by my systray is BatteryBar.  Wallpaper adapted from an image I found on a forum post somewhere else on the internet which I forgot to bookmark.  I do have the original higher resolution image without the background and it has the original signature, so if anyone wants it PM me.
The start menu is showing because I do not use desktop icons, I think they're lame and unnecessary because I don't use the desktop for navigation or files at all.


----------



## Matthew (Jun 13, 2010)

I've made mine chnage every 10minutes between 9 random pictures


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 13, 2010)

My Windows 7 Desktop (Full HD)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not exactly interesting:


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> *snips*


Nothing is there, it appears to be broken.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 13, 2010)

When I dont see the image, I get the URL of it and put it in the address bar.
It isnt broken
http://screensnapr.com/u/i/rxzx1s.png


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 14, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> http://picasaweb.google.com/zuron7/Wallpap...200268397145874


Using Picasa is bad because it links to your email. I have your email.

imgur or something.


----------



## Santee (Jun 14, 2010)

Spoiler










Simple but I like it clean.


----------



## Makar (Jun 14, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 16, 2010)

That looks really cool. Is it a program, or did you arrange it yourself?


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's mine! Fedora 13 with GnomeDo and custome Gnome theme.



Spoiler


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 19, 2010)

Big change since my first post on this thread...
I STOLE YOUR WALLPAPER!!!



Spoiler


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

this is my grandma's. i'm on  her computer.





Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> Here's mine! Fedora 13 with GnomeDo and custome Gnome theme.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice Wallpaper. Would you mind posting a link/uploading it?


----------



## Avid (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## BoxShot (Jun 20, 2010)

Linux Mint with a bunch of junk I did to it.



Spoiler


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 20, 2010)

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the background..


Spoiler


----------



## Beats (Jun 20, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 20, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> h0ser81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go: http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/462278


----------



## Splych (Jun 22, 2010)

hmm... desktop is still a work in progress.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> Here you go: http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/462278


Thank you!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Bulit (Jun 22, 2010)

Makar8000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Where did you find that wallpaper?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

never mind my bad lol


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 23, 2010)

Bulit said:
			
		

> Where did you find that wallpaper?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephdiniz/4648505836/sizes/l/
I assume he just set it as is, you can tell by the slight distortion in the shadow under the pinboard.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

http://stahlworks.com/desktop/17-1024-gala...backgrounds.jpg


----------



## Bulit (Jun 23, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Bulit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

Spoiler











Totally true!


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 26, 2010)

mine


----------



## phenoM (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I'm using Rainmeter for those would know


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 30, 2010)

phenoM said:
			
		

> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn mate, that's a really nice dekstop
just to bad that I can't use it myself, i'm still on xp so it won't look as good as it does there


----------



## phenoM (Jun 30, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> damn mate, that's a really nice dekstop
> just to bad that I can't use it myself, i'm still on xp so it won't look as good as it does there



Rainmeter is also available on XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can use a Windows7 theme for XP and do exactly the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There a somes tools to do transparency effect under XP too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've past near 2hours to setup up the rainmeter's theme

You can go watch the severals themes for Rainmeter on DeviantArt, may somes will look great under XP.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 30, 2010)

phenoM said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the tip, i'll have a look at it


----------



## Splych (Jun 30, 2010)

phenoM said:
			
		

> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that's an AWESOME desktop.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 30, 2010)

Spoiler











Thats my new desktop thanks to Makar8000 and Twiffles.


----------



## phenoM (Jun 30, 2010)

@scrtmstr : enjoy it if you find one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Splych : yes it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you can't put icons anymore on the desktop with Rainmeter installed. I've to create a folder in C:\Users\*your_name* . Then create a launch button with Rainmeter ... Not so easy :S


----------



## Splych (Jul 1, 2010)

@phenoM - ah true that. i can tell that you are already having a hard time... just look at that quick launch. filled with all those shortcuts :3


----------



## sirdashadow (Jul 1, 2010)

Pardon the mess, it was a busy day when I took this picture. I added an arm to the 24" Dell on the side.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't quite find any non-aero visual styles to match my wallpaper so I just kept it simple.


Spoiler










A cookie for anyone who knows what this wallpaper is from.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 1, 2010)

^summer wars. 






no need for a clock/calender, got given a pretty nifty wallclock the other day.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 1, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Can't quite find any non-aero visual styles to match my wallpaper so I just kept it simple.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Source of wallpaper please? I loved Summer Wars


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 1, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go. Summer Wars was great, I loved it too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

sirdashadow said:
			
		

> Pardon the mess, it was a busy day when I took this picture. I added an arm to the 24" Dell on the side.


Computer desktop, i.e. screen only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler










Turned desktop icons off, and it doesn't half make a difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They cover some of the left side.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 1, 2010)

phenoM said:
			
		

> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn..  I have to agree, that is a really good wallpaper!  What size is your monitor, just out of curiosity?


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 1, 2010)

Very less rainmeter and skinned desks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But some people love skinning like me!




I hope you like it!
Used stuff:
Blue-Wave wallpaper by me
dEEP 7 Visualstyle by me(not public yet)
explorerframe by me(Day Line Extras)
rainmeter skin by me(stuff on top)
objectdock with skin by me(stuff at bottom)
That's all I think


----------



## phenoM (Jul 1, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> Damn..  I have to agree, that is a really good wallpaper!  What size is your monitor, just out of curiosity?



I'm using an 22" monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( 1680*1050 ).
The wall' come from DeviantArt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@seahorsepip : simple, clear , i


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 1, 2010)

@phenoM
Yes it is a button for startmenu


----------



## phenoM (Jul 1, 2010)

Want to see the look of the menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it have been change


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> Very less rainmeter and skinned desks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply stunning. I'll be keeping my eyes open for Deep 7. Me likey.
Very nice work.


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 1, 2010)

@phenoM
Ofcourse it's changed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a whole new VS not only borders and explorer change....





*Posts merged*



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> seahorsepip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Just look at seahorsepip.deviantart.com frequently


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 1, 2010)

there will be light version too!


----------



## phenoM (Jul 1, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> It's a whole new VS not only borders and explorer change....



Nicely done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's remind me the Win95 menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll visit your deviant


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and one off-topic question:
How do I change my userpicture?I don't see anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......
Tried settings but that only change it on my profile page.......
And how do I get some kind of i9mage below my messages?(I quess it named an signature like on deviantart)
Never logged in at gbatemp so my account is from february 2009 but that doesn't mean that I know everyting here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like the gbatemp design!
Maybe make an visualstyle for it=P

EDIT:
Found allready


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn son, can you use that without objectdock?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

I like my desktop. Here's a screen...




...aww, fuck.


----------



## Splych (Jul 1, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> *snip*
> I hope you like it!
> Used stuff:
> Blue-Wave wallpaper by me
> ...


woah... that's a really nice desktop.
i am gonna keep a heads up @ your deviant.
i would like steal all of that and show it to my friends xD. 
*bookmarks*


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks everyone for likeing it!
And yes I have skin for rocketdock too


----------



## mAlvarado (Jul 1, 2010)

@seahorsepip 

excellent work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



added to deviantWATCH

I will add my desktops screens (Ubuntu Lucid, and Win7) tonight, now I'm on the office


----------



## Andman315 (Jul 1, 2010)

I liked how simple it looked.


----------



## mAlvarado (Jul 2, 2010)

here is mine


Spoiler









EDIT : Finally can upload it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my desktop Using RainMeter, and the wallpaper is a set of images from a folder, that I collected from the web


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jul 2, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's Mine Bebah 



Spoiler








click on the picture to see the full size


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 2, 2010)

qusai.lol your mario photo


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 2, 2010)

Spoiler










just kept it simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



550th post btw


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Here's Mine Bebah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant see pic....i get not allowed or something with red text


----------



## mAlvarado (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok those are the screenshots of my PC:

Win7 Desktop: RainMeter with some mods by my self, and with a set of images that I collected from the web, that changes every 2 minutes


Spoiler









Ubuntu Lucid: using wally to change the wallpaper every 2 minutes


Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler









both OS load the images from the same folder, so you always see the pics on Win7 and Ubuntu


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 2, 2010)

looks like mint theme


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 2, 2010)

mAlvarado said:
			
		

> Ok those are the screenshots of my PC:
> 
> Win7 Desktop: RainMeter with some mods by my self, and with a set of images that I collected from the web, that changes every 2 minutes
> 
> both OS load the images from the same folder, so you always see the pics on Win7 and Ubuntu



Although I'm not a fan of Rainmeter (too cluttery imo), the walls you have are nice :].


----------



## mAlvarado (Jul 2, 2010)

@chA1nBull3t: Thanks!!

if some wants to search wallpapers by colors you can use this MultiColr Search Lab - Indée, thats what I use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since long long time ago



			
				seahorsepip said:
			
		

> looks like mint theme



I guess you are refering to Linux Mint theme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , BTW I only had worked on Ubuntu, KUbuntu, Slax and Knoppix (the last two for recover data from dead win os  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I'd never seen the UI of LM


Im using the following config: 
OS : Ubuntu Ludic Lynx (10.04)
Controls theme : Shinky-wise, Gnome-Look.org
Colors Theme : (Shinky-wise, comes with the controls theme)
Windows Theme : Shinki Colors Striped Metacity
Icons Theme : GNOME-Wise, source on the link above
Cursor Theme : DMZ White (default)
Additional stuff on the upper panel : System Monitor applet (Processor monitor, net monitor)


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought that because the taskbars colors and green icons


----------



## mAlvarado (Jul 3, 2010)

well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 green is my facorite color


----------



## Apex (Jul 3, 2010)

Spoiler











Kind of plain.


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 3, 2010)

*Pre-Release of dEEP 7 Visualstyle on Gbatemp.net*


----------



## iFish (Jul 4, 2010)

I just re-formatted my laptop.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

DONT FUCK WITH MY EYES MARIO!


----------



## iFish (Jul 4, 2010)

NEVER!!! I LOVE THIS BACKGROUND SO MUCH


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 4, 2010)

ifish I want you to stare at that for a good hour and tell me how it feels.


----------



## iFish (Jul 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> ifish I want you to stare at that for a good hour and tell me how it feels.



My eyes might bleed


----------



## iFish (Jul 5, 2010)

i actually got a new desktop nao.


----------



## aphirst (Jul 6, 2010)

I cycle between two at the moment. Nothing too interesting, I'm holding off until I finally go back to Arch next week. (The Girlfriend is interested in watching, so I'm holding it off until she has free time)





(Click the thumbnails to view the full-size images)

In case you care, "Carbon" is my 500GB Portable HDD.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Currently using this ownage Scott Pilgrim wallpaper.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

Apex said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LE GASP MAC USER

May God forgive you.


----------



## Magnets how do (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Apex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with a Mac.. they just suck for gaming; but they're great work machines.


----------



## Urza (Jul 7, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And slowly improving on that front as well.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is my current desktop:



Spoiler











Here is my ME desktop:



Spoiler












I have hundreds of wallpapers that I have set to change to a random one every 5 minutes. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## BladeKnight (Jul 7, 2010)

BEARSHARK


Spoiler


----------



## phenoM (Jul 7, 2010)

I've just setting up my laptop with Rainmeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Same configuration as my desktop but with another wall'


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ I like that wallpaper... link please?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> ^^ I like that wallpaper... link please?


This.

Looks very nice.


----------



## Matthew (Jul 7, 2010)

My desktop chnages every 15 minutes to show the light and dark parts of the earth

http://www.codefromthe70s.org/desktopearth_dl.aspx


----------



## phenoM (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> ^^ I like that wallpaper... link please?



Found on GnomeLooK a several years go.
I can't find it on, so i've host it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There're two versions :










Enjoy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Going to set one of those now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, I'll probably set both.


----------



## phenoM (Jul 7, 2010)

Do as you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Go on GnomeLook, there are somes very nice walls sometimes


----------



## mAlvarado (Jul 8, 2010)

phenoM said:
			
		

> I've just setting up my laptop with Rainmeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ubuntu Studio walls on Windows  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





however, good walls. (I wanna try Ubuntu Studio only for his logo and themes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , actually i had Ubuntu)


----------



## phenoM (Jul 8, 2010)

mAlvarado said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD
OS doesn't matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This wall' is so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not using Ubuntu Studio, 'cuse it's Ubuntu xD
Arch FTW


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2010)

My background on my boy friend's laptop


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pretty messy atm. I like my wallpaper.


Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> My background on my boy friend's laptop


One of them is playing a righty with his lefty. That's even more badass..


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 10, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Pretty messy atm. I like my wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



If you organized your desktop it would have 
been a great desktop since I like that wallpaper


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 10, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is cool too.


Spoiler


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 10, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Pretty messy atm. I like my wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


can i get a link to that wallpaper? its very cool.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 10, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.livioramondelli.com/images/VaderHothSMALL.jpg
http://www.livioramondelli.com/ is the artist's site. I just upscaled it in Photoshop.


----------



## Seven (Jul 11, 2010)

Spoiler: ep6!!


----------



## edracon (Jul 11, 2010)

My desktop.  Windows 7 + RocketDock + Custom Start Button = awesome


Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Woah, that is awesome.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 13, 2010)

edracon said:
			
		

> My desktop.  Windows 7 + RocketDock + Custom Start Button = awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's awesome, but I don't like the custom start button.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 15, 2010)

I still have my rotating wallpapers (50 or so, which all came with Windows 7 from different countries and change every full hour). Here`s another example:


Spoiler


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty happy with it, although I just found out about Emerald, so I guess I'll change it soon...


Spoiler


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Pretty happy with it, although I just found out about Emerald, so I guess I'll change it soon...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



WHOA what are you using? Is it a theme? Link me to it!
Plus, what's Emerald..?

I want to get info on these things to make my desktop look sexy


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 19, 2010)

Spoiler: Zebes Cave










I love my desktop. Seven's desktop is even better, though!

http://gbatemp.net/pix/171835/desktop%20of...2019%202K10.png


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 19, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Zebes Cave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply awesome.

My cousin said it looked like Lost Planet... He was dealt with.


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 20, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Ubuntu 10.04, together with the Bisigi-Theme Package and the Emerald Theme Manager (installable from the Software-Center). That's it, nothing more.


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoiler










Simple and I like it.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 24, 2010)

I just inherited an old tablet laptop and decided to give it an overhaul. I'm still in my "MH3 hype" phase haha. I love MH and I always will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
View full: http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/204...chA1nBull3t.png







*Resources:*
*Wall:* Rathalos | by: me
*VS:* Base | by: jg-visuals
*LiteStep:* Styllz | gersoncarvalho MOD
*Firefox:* Start Page | by: =Folter-x MOD
*Icons: *ecqlipse 2 | by: chrfb
*ImageViewer:* ZeeD | by: ???
*Portrait: *Monster Hunter | by: ekoputeh
*Winamp:* Exceed | by: ???
*MiniLyrics*
-
Now Playing: Another Way to Die | _Disturbed_

Icons, rainmeter, and rocketdock suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like things minimal and simple; clean and effective. Launchy + Litestep = win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Most of the res are on dA if you want them.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 24, 2010)

Very Simple.



Spoiler


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## iFish (Jul 24, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Very Simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's not windows 7


----------



## .Chris (Jul 24, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it's just Windows XP using Styler.


----------



## Urza (Jul 24, 2010)

Why do people try to simulate Aero.

Aero looks awful.


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Why do people try to simulate Aero.
> 
> Aero looks awful.


It does?


----------



## Duero (Jul 24, 2010)

mine and no im not german it was a nice picture of strike witches 






I wish I could fine a nice Win 7 theme >


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 24, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Why do people try to simulate Aero.
> 
> Aero looks awful.



^This.

I can't stand all the glassy stuff on my screen. It's way too "in your face".
Less is more imo. Keeping things simple and compact is the way I like it :].


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 24, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urza thinks his opinion is fact.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Urza (Jul 24, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


juggernaut911 thinks he knows what I think.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 thinks you're both veering off topic.

Changed mine a little while ago.


Spoiler











I don't use iTunes, it's just there for .m4a conversion. I don't even use that at the moment either.

Woahohoh, edited the image to blank out my real name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nearly posted it.


----------



## prowler (Jul 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Woahohoh, edited the image to blank out my real name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that knows your real name? :3


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, no, but the only active person, probably.

As far as I know.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 24, 2010)

My desktop is pretty lame.


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 26, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> My desktop is pretty lame.



THAT, IS the best wallpaper i've ever seen


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> My desktop is pretty lame.



OMG

I love your desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where d'you get that wallpaper by the way...?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 28, 2010)

Spoiler











I took the bg pic myself


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 28, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I love your desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://img.nijigazo.com/2010/04/27/kabe_hukei/0134.jpg


----------



## WildWon (Jul 31, 2010)

Nothing that new, cept for a new wallpaper and a new icon set for me dock.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 2, 2010)

Here we go




Spoiler










Ignore that clock in the background its gone now
been meaning to post here lately.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 2, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that you're using in the center of the desktop?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 2, 2010)

Rainmeter its a niftly little utility lots of skins for it which are things that basically do things or show things like the weather outside or gives you shortcuts to programs like Firefox


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 4, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What skin are you using for rainmeter?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 8, 2010)

A redux of my laptop version: http://cha1nbull3t.deviantart.com/art/The-...2191?q=&qo=
I liked the dark feel of it so I brought the same concept over to my main PC.

full: http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/220...chA1nBull3t.png






Minimal, clean, and usable. Just how I like it :].
Rainmeter = clutterfuck :


----------



## t^2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm far from home right now so all I have with me is my netbook, but...


Spoiler


----------



## Raiser (Aug 15, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too would like to know. Very nice skin! Makes your desktop look slick and tidy.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 22, 2010)

I felt like sharing my new desktop because it just looks so amazing in my opinion:



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2010)

My current desktop after I did some cleaning


Spoiler


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 30, 2010)

My desktop after cleaning it up for college and adding office 2010 for college :3


Spoiler










Wallpapers can be found here:
http://wallbase.net/


----------



## Splych (Aug 31, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg , i search Splych and i find this ~
ah man, i need to find that wallpaper ... when my HDD got wiped, i lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
but on the other hand... my Windows XP looks way better than Windows 7 O_O .


----------



## injected11 (Aug 31, 2010)

Spoiler









Saw it on one of the [adult swim] bumps at like 3 in the morning and something about it just struck me. If I could wake up to this view every morning, I'd have found happiness.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2010)

I like to keep it nice and simple!


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 5, 2010)

My desktop's a mess right now. I'll just wait till my new laptop to fix things up again.

This is back from April:


----------



## Nanoman (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my current desktop with a retro background from Mac OS 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## xdragonfirex (Sep 14, 2010)

It's simple and clean.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 16, 2010)

you may have noticed I'm a bit of a car fan


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I know the wallpaper has been used by many people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I still like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











			
				xdragonfirex said:
			
		

> It's simple and clean.



How'd you make the taskbar like that? SOMEBODY TELL ME!
But if it's only for Win7 don't bother answering.


----------



## xdragonfirex (Sep 20, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> How'd you make the taskbar like that? SOMEBODY TELL ME!
> But if it's only for Win7 don't bother answering.



It's a panel/taskbar for linux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tint2


----------



## Dter ic (Sep 21, 2010)

now here is my current desktop


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Sep 21, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> My current desktop after I did some cleaning
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh hey Linux user too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's my Linux Mint 9.


----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't have a clue why the hidden icons thing is open.
Fucking zscreen.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 26, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I don't have a clue why the hidden icons thing is open.
> Fucking zscreen.


You can always just press the "Pr Sc / Print Screen" button on your keyboard.
Anything that's on your screen at that time will be snapshotted (if that's even a word lol) and put into your clipboard.
Just go into MSpaint or any image editor and press Ctrl+v or edit>paste.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> You can always just press the "Pr Sc / Print Screen" button on your keyboard.
> Anything that's on your screen at that time will be snapshotted (if that's even a word lol) and put into your clipboard.
> Just go into MSpaint or any image editor and press Ctrl+v or edit>paste.


I think just about everyone in this thread already knew that.


----------



## prowler (Sep 26, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> You can always just press the "Pr Sc / Print Screen" button on your keyboard.
> Anything that's on your screen at that time will be snapshotted (if that's even a word lol) and put into your clipboard.
> Just go into MSpaint or any image editor and press Ctrl+v or edit>paste.


... I know that already?
zscreen automatically print screens and uploads the image when I press print screen, it was just being a little bit slow.


----------



## Splych (Sep 27, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I don't have a clue why the hidden icons thing is open.
> Fucking zscreen.


wallpaper source please ^^ .
man , all your siggys, avatars , wallpapers, all are just too awesome ...


----------



## prowler (Sep 30, 2010)

http://imgur.com/Crfng.jpg :3


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## shineaway (Sep 30, 2010)

;]


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 3, 2010)

Original picture


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Twiffles (Oct 15, 2010)

Since this thing rarely gets posted in anymore, I'll post here.


Spoiler: Haters Gonna Hate


----------



## BloodyFlame (Oct 15, 2010)

Spoiler











The background was made by someone other than me. Also, my taskbar and dock are usually on autohide. I turned that off for screenshot.

Link here: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=30716


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a short video of my desktop(s.)


Linux Mint 10 RC, Gnome.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 21, 2010)

SIMPLAH! (windows XP)



Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Oct 21, 2010)

New desktop picture. 



Spoiler


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 21, 2010)

No one using bumptop?


----------



## .Chris (Oct 21, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> No one using bumptop?


What's "Bumptop"?


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 21, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> "Bumptop"?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 21, 2010)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wish i could get that for my desktop.


----------



## Splych (Oct 21, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then google it and get it the "alternate" method rather than buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or youtube it from a trusted source ?


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty simple, as you can probably see, My avatars and signatures change when my wallpaper does (or vice versa). I get bored, oh so easily.



Spoiler


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hehe ^.^ Waiting for ISO to transfer and got bored lol... so what the heck xD


Spoiler


----------



## Bulit (Oct 21, 2010)

shineaway said:
			
		

> ;]


Where did you get that wallpaper?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 21, 2010)

Ohh that bumptop looks niiice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I bet it isn't for windows 7 ya?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, me gonna look for it and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw here's my desk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Wallpaper











EDIT: OH lol it IS for windows xD, looks fun, but I think I will skip it for now.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2010)

This is my background on the latest laptop I am working on


----------



## Matthew (Oct 23, 2010)

meah, dont have much for my desktop. Just the UK default theme and chrome, word and windwos media on the taskbar


----------



## updowners (Oct 28, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## soulbad (Oct 29, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Oct 31, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Thunderboyx (Oct 31, 2010)

Spoiler










Here is my cluttered one


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 31, 2010)

Thunderboyx said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:looks at wallpaper:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 2, 2010)

Spoiler











Just cleaned up some stuff, I'll replace Google Gadgets with Rainmeter later on, but it's good for now. I also used a blank Rocketdock skin to let it blend more with the black backdrop.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 2, 2010)

i'm loving cameras now.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Shabutie78 (Nov 5, 2010)

Spoiler











i'd post my ubuntu desktop as well, but meh. don't care enough to


----------



## Splych (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## nutella (Nov 5, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> No one using bumptop?


It uses quite a bit of resources for something that won't even be used that often.

Here's mine:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 5, 2010)

Finally, a new one, that's a lot better.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Spoiler



what the...

EDIT: Sadly my desktop is just a old windows XP picture, the one Catboy have but without the life threatening deadly flamethrower (?) wielding penguin and a ruined Windows symbol.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 5, 2010)

AGLCB's desktop meant that Linux pwns Windows. I haven't used Linux so I wouldn't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer Windows any day!


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 6, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penguin=Tux


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 6, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Finally, a new one, that's a lot better.


That looks amazing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Theme link?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an RPG, not a flamethrower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just because Linux pwns Windows anyday


----------



## markvn (Nov 6, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like a link too


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 7, 2010)

markvn said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, first, I used Rocketdock for the icons, made it just the right size, and disabled the zoom, and replaced it with a white icon pack. Also used the blank theme.

Eclipse Icons- PNG: http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/quot-ecqli...29329&qo=11
ICO: http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/ecqlipse-2...29329&qo=10

Then, I used Rainmeter with the default enigma skin and just customized the positions and settings of the sidebar and taskbar, and played around with the opacity a bit.

Rainmeter: http://rainmeter.net/

I used Transbar to make the taskbar transparent, and blend with the wallpaper. (for XP only, since this is built into Vista in the first place) Make it about 50% transparent.

http://www.home.no/aksoftware/

This is the theme I used for the taskbar itself.

Aurum: http://www.deviantart.com/download/3810131...rgeHarrison.rar

Do note that this is Windows XP, you may have to use the Windows Blinds to use the Aurum theme. (I think, but maybe all you need is the uxtheme patcher)

Finally, the wallpaper.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 7, 2010)

Abusing my extra hour of not sleeping by doing lame website maintenance. Nothing special.


Spoiler


----------



## Bulit (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 12, 2010)

Spoiler











Using the Halloween themepack from Microsoft. Nothing special. Got a cool sound scheme though.


----------



## da_head (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Kwartel (Nov 21, 2010)

This is mine ATM. I like Ubuntu and I like it clean~!


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 21, 2010)

Nothing fancy. I'm not a fan of rainmeter because it's pretty useless in my opinion, but I guess it would be good for something like weather that you only need to see once.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 24, 2010)

I just got Windows 7 for my computer, so I'm still searching for themes.


----------



## CompC (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet light cycle you have there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want TRON: Legacy to be out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My desktop is still the same as before, more or less.


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is mine!


----------



## basher11 (Nov 26, 2010)

just changed it today.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be keeping this for a looooong time.



Spoiler








Epic win, right?


----------



## Advi (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Excellentnuke (Nov 28, 2010)

It's been a while since I last updated x3

RocketDock autohides so it doesn't get in the way of fullscreen programs.


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 28, 2010)

The startbar is drawn onto the wallpaper, the start button, taskbar+shortcuts, system tray and lower clock are all docks using object dock. the sidebar is just a sidebar.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 30, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> It's been a while since I last updated x3
> 
> RocketDock autohides so it doesn't get in the way of fullscreen programs.



Lawl, nice wallpaper skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LoL ftw? (That's Anivia!) 

Seems nice enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice, this thread is over 3 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can't post my wallpaper, 1) because it changes between a random one out of over 240,000 every minute and 2) They are of the genre of high definition nude fine art


----------



## Sp1R1t (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Excellentnuke (Dec 1, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Excellentnuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love LoL, and I found this while looking for an Ashe wallpaper xD I thought it looked cool, so I decided to look up Aniva, and now I wanna buy it, but I'm new to the game so it'll be a while before I can get IP at a rate good enough to buy it x-x


----------



## Urza (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## haddad (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## FireGrey (Dec 2, 2010)

My crappy PC.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Splych (Dec 2, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> *snip*


oh damn, wallpaper source ?


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 2, 2010)

this is mine 
http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/450565


----------



## Urza (Dec 2, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








http://www.wizards.com/mtg/images/daily/wa...e_2560x1600.jpg


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> nice background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats windows xp, im guessing.



Spoiler



separation of posts



my desktop:


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Splych (Dec 3, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> *snip*


oh daaaayum . 
it's a card illustration, and it's just too amazing to see .
thaank you urzaa ;D


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## soulbad (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## hullo8d (Dec 3, 2010)

Spoiler










Try not to get too excited.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> thats windows xp, im guessing.


No?
Windows 7.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

soulbad said:
			
		

>


What operating system are you running?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 3, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THAT'S AWESOME!
lol


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 3, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What theme is that? Can you upload that wallpaper? Where did you get those icons? Can I download your processor?


----------



## KDH (Dec 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> What operating system are you running?


Looks like ArchLinux (the "Kernel:" line gives it away) with tint2 (bottom), conky (right) and... I'm not sure what that is in the top left corner (Cairo-Dock? I'm curious now) using something like openbox or fluxbox for a window manager.

Here's mine:



Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## soulbad (Dec 3, 2010)

KDH said:
			
		

> Looks like ArchLinux (the "Kernel:" line gives it away) with tint2 (bottom), conky (right) and... I'm not sure what that is in the top left corner (Cairo-Dock? I'm curious now) using something like openbox or fluxbox for a window manager.
> 
> Here's mine:
> *snip*
> ...


^


----------



## pitman (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Sp1R1t (Dec 3, 2010)

How do i install the Openbox ?


----------



## Sp1R1t (Dec 3, 2010)

soulbad said:
			
		

>



Link for wallpaper plz


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nothing fancy, but functional. Can't really do anything fancy with my netbook, it's a pretty basic model.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

soulbad said:
			
		

> KDH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I will have to check out Openbox sometime, I hope it works on Fedora.


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine is pretty simple, nothing special, really...


Spoiler


----------



## mrSmiles (Dec 3, 2010)

KDH said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get those wallpapers from?


----------



## soulbad (Dec 3, 2010)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> How do i install the Openbox ?
> Depends on what linux distro you're running. It'd probably be best to refer to your distro's documentation.
> 
> 
> ...


I know you weren't asking me, but I have the one on the right sitting around on my hard drive. It was posted on this thread a few months back, I think.


Spoiler









I might be able to find the other one too.

EDIT: Found the other one more easily than I expected.
http://orioto.deviantart.com/art/Through-t...28357&qo=80


----------



## Searinox (Dec 3, 2010)

After holding on to my wallpaper for over two years, I think I've finally found a suitable replacement!


----------



## marcus69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 3, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wallpaper is epic.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 3, 2010)

{One of} Mine


----------



## Sp1R1t (Dec 3, 2010)

soulbad said:
			
		

> Sp1R1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea about that u are talking about... I am using windows 7 32 bit...


----------



## Urza (Dec 3, 2010)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> soulbad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you can't use it.


----------



## Sp1R1t (Dec 3, 2010)

Shiiiit... 
What about Avant Window Navigator?


----------



## neokingster (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine


----------



## Urza (Dec 3, 2010)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> Shiiiit...
> What about Avant Window Navigator?


It is also Linux-only.


----------



## Sp1R1t (Dec 3, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Sp1R1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFS! Is any good program  to customize my desktop(for win 7)?


----------



## Urza (Dec 3, 2010)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For XP there was Litestep and bbLean (and other blackbox variants), however I can't comment on their Win7 compatability.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

StarCraft II....FUCK YEA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jim Raynor is so awesome

EDIT  - Shame this thread died...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2010)

neokingster said:
			
		

> Mine
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> ...


It's a sticky. >_>


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> EDIT  - Shame this thread died...


It's stickied and clearly active


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's Mine






nothing special but there it is anyway..


----------



## Sephi (Dec 4, 2010)

Spoiler: this one's a double


----------



## marbles (Dec 4, 2010)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> Here's Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spy a Miku! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what my desktop looks like:


----------



## Mazor (Dec 4, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Dec 5, 2010)

marbles said:
			
		

> joshua8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the wallpaper from www.socwall.com


----------



## CanadaX21 (Dec 6, 2010)

[Removed]


----------



## TheDestroyer (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's what my desktop look like.. To be honest, I don't like my desktop to be crowded.. XD



Spoiler


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine is filled with junk... Like my room/house...


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 6, 2010)

Heres mine. Clean and simple.


Spoiler


----------



## Exbaddude (Dec 6, 2010)

Those with blank desktops, where do you guys put all your folders, or how do you organize them ? (:


----------



## Urza (Dec 6, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Those with blank desktops, where do you guys put all your folders, or how do you organize them ? (:


I use the file browser to browse my files.


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 6, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Those with blank desktops, where do you guys put all your folders, or how do you organize them ? (:


On my partition which is hotlinked from my startmenu/ taskbar. This also cures the multiOS problem~!


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 6, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Those with blank desktops, where do you guys put all your folders, or how do you organize them ? (:


I keep most of my files on my HDD.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 6, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Those with blank desktops, where do you guys put all your folders, or how do you organize them ? (:


I pin shortcuts to the few most used programs on the taskbar. I absolutely loathe having even 1 icon on my desktop, I even autohide the taskbar so I can only see the whole desktop picture


----------



## KDH (Dec 7, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Those with blank desktops, where do you guys put all your folders, or how do you organize them ? (:


In my home directory, neatly organized into top-level directories such as Music, Videos, Images, Documents & Plain Text, Source Code, and Downloads, which are further sub-divided by method: Torrents, Usenet, and FTP/Direct HTTP. Each of these directories contains more directories which contain yet more directories to aid in locating specific files.

As for how I access them, I either use a file manager or, more frequently, shell commands. I launch programs through Openbox's menu, using keyboard shortcuts, or from a terminal.


----------



## Sp1R1t (Dec 7, 2010)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> Here's what my desktop look like.. To be honest, I don't like my desktop to be crowded.. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



link for the keyblade plz


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 7, 2010)

haven't finished configuring/optimising new desktop yet, so instead I'll just post a picture of my laptop's debian install.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 7, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh. my mistake then.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 7, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> haven't finished configuring/optimising new desktop yet, so instead I'll just post a picture of my laptop's debian install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO YOU GET THAT??/
i want that


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 8, 2010)

I still have my wallpapers cycle through the default ones from Windows every full hour.



			
				Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Those with blank desktops, where do you guys put all your folders, or how do you organize them ? (:


I don`t know. On other OSes I had programs and folders on my desktop but now that I use W7 I keep my programs in the taskbar and my folders are attached to the Windows Explorer (it`s on the picture when you right-click the folder button on the taskbar it expends and shows my main six folders I use the most, like Games or PCGames). 

I really like this, since 80% of my time on my Lappy is Internet-browsing and when you have the browser full-screened  or doing other things you don`t need to minimize anything to reach programs or folders, since everything is always visible and reachable through the taskbar. 

So I don`t do this because I like my wallpapers (which I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but because imo it`s the most efficient way to work on W7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here my wallpaper:


Spoiler


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoiler










Just changed it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks jolly for me


----------



## em2241992 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's mine, I change the background a lot, but lately I've wanted anime pictures. I also hid all my icons because there were a lot of them.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 11, 2010)

Spoiler











Something new from capcom.


----------



## neokingster (Dec 11, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> neokingster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use a program called raimeter http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/  it allows you to install loads of funky widgets


----------



## AndreasSE (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 12, 2010)

Spoiler











I've become a bit obsessed with Earthbound recently and I like this because it's relaxed and doesn't scream at you like other wallpapers.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 12, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Megane (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Splych (Dec 12, 2010)

Megane said:
			
		

> *snip*


umm ...
that's probably linux but ...
what is it ? 

i see chromium, but i like how it looks really simple o_o ?


----------



## Apk07 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats Jolicloud, not chromium
http://www.jolicloud.com/


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 12, 2010)

Apk07 said:
			
		

> Thats Jolicloud, not chromium
> http://www.jolicloud.com/


chromium is the web browse. That's what he was referring to.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe this is my first post in this thread to contain an actual desktop image.



Spoiler


----------



## Megane (Dec 12, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Megane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it's Jolicloud, it's a linux based OS with a complete HTML 5 interface....

It's perfect for my netbook *I'm on the train right now*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 13, 2010)

My netbook is still ugly right now. I'm going to make this a little better soon.


----------



## Splych (Dec 14, 2010)

Megane said:
			
		

> Yes it's Jolicloud, it's a linux based OS with a complete HTML 5 interface....
> 
> It's perfect for my netbook *I'm on the train right now*


thanks you . 
this is exactly what i was thinking ; put it on a netbook .

i can get a netbook for $250 , but a 15" laptop at $350 . though the 15" will obviously not be as good, it'll probably be more powerful then the netbook . 
possibly, since i will only use the laptop to surf the web, watch videos on youtube, use facebook, then a netbook would be good . 
hmm... Jolicloud looks so tempting to use and install but i already have Windows 7 which does everything for me x]


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 14, 2010)

i got dual monitor setup so have to have 2560 x 1024:



Spoiler


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> i got dual monitor setup so have to have 2560 x 1024:
> 
> ~SNIP~




Off topic - you can save your signature for something else


ShopTemp is DEAD.

Nintendo or the ESA killed them.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 14, 2010)

*-*



Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Dec 14, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> *-*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


scary


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 15, 2010)

Now it's simple


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's mine, I worked for a long time to get it just right and I think I did.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 15, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Here's mine, I worked for a long time to get it just right and I think I did.
> 
> *snip*








That's nice!


----------



## hobo33 (Dec 15, 2010)

That's it at this moment, I tend to change it around often


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 15, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, it took me a really long time to get there. I'm extremely picky about my wallpapers and it took me about two weeks of looking threw every wallpaper site I know to find this one. Then I tried getting a single panel in Ubuntu, but there was way too many stuff on it. Then I discovered screenlets and started messing around with it until I got where I am. And with all those screenlets, I could finally have a single panel on top. The last problem was getting used to have my windows list on top, which bothered me. Instead, I got rid of it and installed Docky to manage my windows. I'm quite proud of it.

EDIT: Nice desktop, hobo33


----------



## xakota (Dec 15, 2010)

Facebook shrunk it but I don't want to upload it again.


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 15, 2010)

@xakota

Wow, thats actually really clever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me want to do something like that.


----------



## xakota (Dec 15, 2010)

You wouldn't believe how hard it was to find that. I scourged the freaking internet for weeks. Eventually I just requested it at /wg/ and got it after like an hour. XD


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 15, 2010)

xakota said:
			
		

> You wouldn't believe how hard it was to find that. I scourged the freaking internet for weeks. Eventually I just requested it at /wg/ and got it after like an hour. XD


Nice XD I guess I'll have to request it then


----------



## xakota (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, I still have it. Do you want it?


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 15, 2010)

xakota said:
			
		

> Oh, I still have it. Do you want it?


Sure, you can PM me it if you would like.


----------



## xakota (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll just put it here in case anyone else wants it
http://img143.imageshack.us/i/1292312135288.jpg


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 15, 2010)

xakota said:
			
		

> I'll just put it here in case anyone else wants it
> http://img143.imageshack.us/i/1292312135288.jpg


Thanks


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 17, 2010)

Another picture.


----------



## Porobu (Dec 19, 2010)

My Desktop:




My XP Legal Edition VM:


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2010)

Still not finished


Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Dec 31, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> Another picture.


Gimme that theme! Its smexy


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 31, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> somerandomguyO_O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take it if the start button had a background with same texture black and the windows logo with the same texture grey.


----------



## soulbad (Dec 31, 2010)

Got bored yesterday and decided to change up my desktop. I want to go for something pretty minimalistic yet functional; making it look good isn't really a concern.



Spoiler: NSFW



clean: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dirty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Still playing around with the gtk theme and colors.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 31, 2010)

soulbad said:
			
		

> Got bored yesterday and decided to change up my desktop. I want to go for something pretty simple; making it look good isn't really a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya sure you didn't invert "clean" and "dirty"?


----------



## soulbad (Dec 31, 2010)

pyromon24 said:
			
		

> Ya sure you didn't invert "clean" and "dirty"?


I was sure that wallpaper was tame enough, guess I forgot this is a Nintendo-centric forum. I'll add a warning or something. Hopefully nobody actually finds it offensive.


----------



## Ringo619 (Dec 31, 2010)

the task bar icons are different , the windows logo on the task bar is different , the windows back and forward keys are different and the windows has a different lay out


----------



## nutella (Dec 31, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> *SNIP DAWG!*
> the task bar icons are different , the windows logo on the task bar is different , the windows back and forward keys are different and the windows has a different lay out


You should probably use white icons on the taskbar so you can see them.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 31, 2010)

soulbad said:
			
		

> pyromon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that we don't like it, (well a few won't) but costello and the staff like to keep here reasonably family friendly.


----------



## soulbad (Dec 31, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> It's not that we don't like it, (well a few won't) but costello and the staff like to keep here reasonably family friendly.


Made a few changes and got something less objectionable. Edited my above post.


----------



## Ringo619 (Dec 31, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea  i change the wallpaper so  i can  see lol xD


----------



## Thoob (Dec 31, 2010)

Just some simple Rainmeter stuff... I like to have a clean look.



Spoiler


----------



## Defiance (Jan 1, 2011)

Could probably make it a little better, but meh.  First post in this thread for the new year (where I live, anyway).


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome back Mario! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Jan 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleesktop]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thanks Shlong.

No idea why I need two text editors though.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

still running on vista but i wanna change this into 7.


----------



## synce (Jan 5, 2011)

I've had this wallpaper for almost two years now, it's kind of sad


----------



## updowners (Jan 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2011)

synce said:
			
		

> I've had this wallpaper for almost two years now, it's kind of sad


I had it for a fair while too, but not that long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact, I've only had this computer for just under a year. It turns one on the 24th.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2011)

not my desktop... my rom folder XD!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 6, 2011)

^How you do that?

My NEW PC:


----------



## scrtmstr (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ^How you do that?


editting the Desktop.ini file of each folder in Windows XP


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 8, 2011)

(that clock does flip if you want to know


----------



## Excellentnuke (Jan 8, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> (that clock does flip if you want to know


What clock is that?


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 8, 2011)

it's called htc home, get ver 2


----------



## .Chris (Jan 8, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> not my desktop... my rom folder XD!


where did you get the background image from?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2011)

http://img225.imageshack.us/i/16116416.png


----------



## Excellentnuke (Jan 9, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> it's called htc home, get ver 2


Latest build? And it's crashing when I try to change the location in the 64-bit version. I run Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

Decided to try out KDE. I like.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 10, 2011)

The best part about that desktop is the "Porn Stash" folder.


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The best part about that desktop is the "Porn Stash" folder.


>_>

Shhhhh....


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 10, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> >_>
> 
> Shhhhh....








Whatever, since I'm here I'll post one. As boring as it is.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 10, 2011)

Spoiler











I used to have this wallpaper, and I just found it today while searching for a new wallpaper, so I HAD to set it again.


----------



## Urza (Jan 10, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2011)

My desktop on my boyfriend's laptop


Spoiler


----------



## Urza (Jan 11, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ^How you do that?
> 
> My NEW PC:


That's quite a small screen...unless you just have the resolution set low.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jan 17, 2011)

My desktop on my current pc which will be replaced by a WAY better pc REALLY soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (after 8 years of torment with this pentium 4 poop pc XD)



Spoiler









http://img526.imageshack.us/i/desktopbg.png/



For the bg if anyone wants to have it in any resolution, just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yes, I'm still using windows xp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(but soon... When I get that NEW PC I will have Windows 7 *flies off to computernerdgasmland*


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 18, 2011)

My completely redone desktop


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Need help pimping my desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Somebody PM me to help


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 19, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made it with CorelDraw


----------



## Urza (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2011)

Spoiler












Urza, could you point me to where you found that desktop? Unless it's a personal picture XD.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Minox (Jan 23, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Spoiler


That's a pretty darn nice picture of Kiyomizudera


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Prolly the only thing the Mac is good at


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 28, 2011)

My new desktop I built.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 28, 2011)

Desktop of what will be my DNF rig (ASUS laptop)



Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm a minimal freak but I personally like things simple and clean.
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/001...l3t-d367ge2.png



Spoiler











dA Link for more details.
The visual style, true transparency and litestep are all made by me.

Wallpaper was also a shopped work based on an illustration by el-grimlock here.


----------



## Splych (Feb 3, 2011)

damn chA1nBull3t . your desktops are always amazing .


----------



## Devin (Feb 3, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Spoiler


The lame desktop ever.


----------



## Devin (Feb 3, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what you get for doing a fresh install of Windows XP. Sorry if it's not flashy enough for you.


----------



## pozda (Feb 3, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Feb 3, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> damn chA1nBull3t . your desktops are always amazing .


Ty ^^. I love messing around with interfaces.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 3, 2011)

my screen's broken. i accidentally spilled some water on it.


Spoiler


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 3, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that cat girl porn I see...


----------



## Devin (Feb 3, 2011)

pocchama1996 said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesh, I also have 3DS Exploit, and The World Ends With You 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wonder when someone would pick those up.


----------



## Sp1R1t (Feb 3, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> my screen's broken. i accidentally spilled some water on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


WOW amazing! how did u do that?


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he told you. He spilled water on it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 3, 2011)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



photoshop....


----------



## Narayan (Feb 4, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Sp1R1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



screensaver


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 5, 2011)

really? wow i've been looking for a transparent screensaver for ages, would you be so kind as to provide me link?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 5, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> pocchama1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spelled "TWEWY" as "Twenty". You have 22.


----------



## darlenehill19 (Feb 8, 2011)

hey; i can't do that; 
my desktop has some important business secrets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you know what i am talking about!!
but i got excited by seeing your desktop snapshot!!




____________________
_ My Opinion: "Help friends"_ franking machines : Darlene Hill


----------



## Ikki (Feb 8, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 8, 2011)

Spoiler











Yes, that's really my desktop. Before that it was some Diablo 3 background. Desktop folder is passwords, and Acekard backups. lol


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm surprised there aren't any litestep or even BB fans :/.
Not many people into modified shell interfaces?

LS is the shit


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 9, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Can I has the monkat pornz?


----------



## YayMii (Feb 12, 2011)

Spoiler: my relatively plain desktop










I own the top 6 games on the right column, along with UT3.
*coughsemipiratecough*


----------



## Ikki (Feb 12, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No u cant


----------



## Narayan (Feb 12, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y not?


----------



## Ikki (Feb 12, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It ain't for anyone


----------



## Narayan (Feb 12, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> It ain't for anyone



y u has it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if we can't.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 12, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I'm a panda


----------



## monkat (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## basher11 (Feb 13, 2011)

somehow im starting to change BG's every month >_>

edit: error in picture link..


----------



## Splych (Feb 13, 2011)

Spoiler










Cavestory .


----------



## nintendoom (Feb 13, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Boring
Mines like this


Spoiler











I resized it using paint cause it's 1330x768 or something like that


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 13, 2011)

Spoiler: Hattori Hanzo


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Wooooo


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Splych (Feb 13, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

>


i be jelly over that wallpaper .
source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 13, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> i be jelly over that wallpaper .
> source
> 
> 
> ...


Bonus color page from Bleach ch420 by Ju-Ni
http://ju-ni.net/?p=1387


----------



## basher11 (Feb 13, 2011)

lol i changed my BG already.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 16, 2011)

Decided to upload a pic of my dektop.
Just got Linux Ubuntu and it looks sexy.


Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## KuroNeko77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine is rather empty but I like it that way.



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Spoiler



isn't the shirt and skirt too short??


----------



## Ikki (Feb 18, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean? They look perfectly lengthened.
Maybe if we are going to be perfectionists about it, they should be shorter.



Spoiler


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 18, 2011)

used bumptop for it,
its a nice tool to create a 3d desktop



Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Feb 18, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not short enough, but still not overly sexual to use at school.


----------



## Raika (Feb 18, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not short enough? O_O
Hahaha... You want her to wear a swimsuit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nah...


----------



## iFish (Feb 18, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, that would be kinda overkill on the cuteness.


----------



## monkat (Feb 18, 2011)

MonkatMod Powers Activate!

Rename Thread: iFish's Pervert Thread.


----------



## Raika (Feb 21, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## iFish (Feb 22, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Feb 22, 2011)

iz mine.


----------



## tk615 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow everyones desktop looks awesome. Well heres mine :






Its pretty clean, since I got my M11x for a month now.... give it another few months and it will be a mess !

Edit: Woops


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 23, 2011)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



check this site it even has the windows 7 phone "metro" skin


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

pocchama1996 said:
			
		

> Decided to upload a pic of my dektop.
> Just got Linux Ubuntu and it looks sexy.
> 
> 
> ...


Alienware?
*jealous*


----------



## tk615 (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> pocchama1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup Alienware hehe.. 





 Your a Mod !! 
*Jealous* wanna swap Haha


----------



## Originality (Feb 24, 2011)

Being a mod is like being a teacher, except that instead of a class of 30, it's a class of 10,000, and the only topic to teach them are the forums rules, and you have to try and keep check over all of them and keep them in line.

That kind of responsibility is too much trouble for most people - speaking from experience.

Although... Alienware does make me somewhat jealous too


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's my desktop. With the help of a ton of objectdock tabs.


----------



## Urza (Mar 1, 2011)

Spoiler











Just a reminder: please enclose your screenshots in spoiler tags.


----------



## prowler (Mar 4, 2011)

Been awhile since I posted my desktop.

Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Mar 4, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Been awhile since I posted my desktop.
> 
> Spoiler



cool desktop. where'd you get that wallpaper?


----------



## prowler (Mar 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> cool desktop. where'd you get that wallpaper?


http://www.square-enix.co.jp/3rd_birthday/

edit: looks like it's on the English site too, http://www.the3rdbirthdaygame.com/


----------



## Narayan (Mar 4, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks i'm gonna use the bride


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Spoiler: Current Desktop


----------



## Hatchetball (Mar 15, 2011)

Couple of old ones I supose I'll add to the list. One of a kind(s).
Ignore the random amounts of icons/folders 
1: 



Spoiler










2: 



Spoiler










3: 



Spoiler


----------



## Midna (Mar 16, 2011)

Spoiler










This is my netbook.


----------



## Jasper07 (Mar 16, 2011)

Spoiler










The Azenis theme died bedcause of windowblinds, but I still like the background.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm OCD with my desktop 0.0"


Spoiler


----------



## haddad (Mar 17, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool background! I had the exact same one before this most current one that i got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2011)

my new wallpaper:


Spoiler











pre-ordered the game!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> my new wallpaper:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Pretty nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm considering a pre-order too)


----------



## bowlofspiders (Mar 26, 2011)

Spoiler











I try my best


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 29, 2011)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I don't like Dragon ball, but I love how you designed it.

Here's my newest and probably my best so far. (this is on my Netbook)



Spoiler


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 29, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> somerandomguyO_O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PO FTW


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2011)

After taking some time to get used to Arch Linux, this is what I got so far


Spoiler: Current desktop











I most say now that I am getting the hang of it, I am really enjoying Arch Linux. It works perfectly on my shitty computer


----------



## MDFang (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm amazed by how tidy some of your desktops are. I clean every once in a while, but it quickly gets cluttered again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## kanefan666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh PO rocks! specially mafia.


----------



## jamesaa (Mar 29, 2011)

My main computer desktop:


Spoiler











Reason it's split like that is due to how my monitors are arranged:


Spoiler


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 29, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Do I see a swastika there?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Splych (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Splych (Mar 29, 2011)

-snip-
weird double post . . .


----------



## basher11 (Mar 29, 2011)

no miku? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 30, 2011)

Not a pic but a reminder for you guys to use spoilers.

```
[spoiler]insert pic here[/spoiler]
```


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 2, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Not a pic but a reminder for you guys to use spoilers.
> 
> ```
> [spoiler]insert pic here[/spoiler]
> ```


Well, I use spoilers sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On-Topic: Here's mine.


Spoiler: My desktop


----------



## Zorua (Apr 2, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

>



LOL. That looks like Fear Zoa's ava. xD

Anyway, here's mine:



Spoiler


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

yea im gonna feel stupid but how do you take a snapshot of your desktop?


----------



## Zorua (Apr 2, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> yea im gonna feel stupid but how do you take a snapshot of your desktop?



Press the print screen button on your keyboard.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's mine..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is my avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I have that background too...(what...I really liked 999 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Also how the hell do you guys have such clean desktops, I have icons everywhere and I just cleaned out a good portion of stuff


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 3, 2011)

Spoiler











this is my 64-bits desktop ,  but i dualboot with a 32 bit version when  i use my usb projector (cause i use a lower resolution for it and  some others non-interesting  reason lol)

edit: 32bits : 



Spoiler


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 3, 2011)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to have a imageshack account to direct link pics


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 3, 2011)

^^ '  lol  i didnt copy the right one xD


----------



## fischju (Apr 3, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## CanadaX21 (Apr 6, 2011)

[Removed]


----------



## Urza (Apr 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## linkje (Apr 6, 2011)

Spoiler










any suggestions for improving?


----------



## Mazor (Apr 6, 2011)

linkje said:
			
		

> any suggestions for improving?


Remove the ugly, bloaty widgets, change wallpaper of the right monitor to something in the same theme as the left one.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 6, 2011)

My current design on my laptop (Ubuntu):


Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2011)

Spoiler










I've got into P3P again.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Anyway, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Might want to fix that. That isn't your desktop.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, that's just his "Change Avatar" settings. Maybe he didn't know what a desktop is?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 8, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe he was just joking.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 8, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you're right. he's already 20 and I'm sure that he knows what an desktop is.


----------



## ecko (Apr 8, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 8, 2011)

well here are my desktops. i have three.
gnome:


Spoiler










matching chrome theme in gnome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










my KDE desktop:


Spoiler










and last and least, my windows desktop:


Spoiler











gnome is my main desktop, but i like to keep it simple. windows 7 is my least used one.
i refuse to pretty-up my KDE desktop until KDE devs and/or nvidia devs fix KDE+nvidia compatibility


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 8, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 10, 2011)

My new portal 2 desktop:


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2011)

I finally convinced my boyfriend to let me install Linux on his laptop and this is what I have done!


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 10, 2011)

Spoiler









 im in the terminal like... 94.9% of the time, so this is my life these days



otherwise, im boring and just have whatever background/theme came with my distro, and on this windows laptop its just regular xp with no background ;D
im so boring


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I finally convinced my boyfriend to let me install Linux on his laptop and this is what I have done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I see that you also have an Gimpshop


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 11, 2011)

@Shabutie78: The wallpaper in the 3rd and 4th image... pseudo-drugs?
That maple leaf looks considerably like a pot leaf and that mushroom is mighty psychedelic.


@GLCB: What dock is that? And does it auto hide? And does it support tabs?
(or do you know of one that hides and supports tabs?)


----------



## Urza (Apr 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I finally convinced my boyfriend to let me install Linux on his laptop and this is what I have done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ruined a perfectly good UI?

Also is it some rule that every single Linux newbie has to post the same screenshot of the worthless Compiz cube? It was sort of cool looking 5 years ago, but has absolutely zero usability benefit.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Obviously you've never seen Swordfish, Urza, because cubes is how all serious hackers do their hacking


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Ruined a perfectly good UI?
> 
> Also is it some rule that every single Linux newbie has to post the same screenshot of the worthless Compiz cube? It was sort of cool looking 5 years ago, but has absolutely zero usability benefit.
> I am not a Linux newbie. I posted that because it is part of my desktop and because I wanted to show off the skydome as well. It has nothing to do with the desktop cube, just me showing off one of the backgrounds I am using.
> ...


The second dock at the top is Cairo-dock, yes it does auto hide, I am not sure if it supports tabs


----------



## MrCooper (Apr 11, 2011)

I like that steam is installed on a machine running linux

lololol


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> I like that steam is installed on a machine running linux
> 
> lololol


Interestingly enough, it actually runs


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I am not a Linux newbie.


>ubuntu

Perma-newb.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I finally convinced my boyfriend to let me install Linux on his laptop and this is what I have done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What version of Ubuntu is this?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just normal boring Linux Ubuntu


----------



## .Chris (Apr 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> has never used Linux before. So I gave the easiest Linux to use as apposed to the Linux I use personally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then mine looks different from yours.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because I installed Cairo-dock and Avant Window Navigator on it and stopped using the GNOME panels.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I use Arch Linux on my own personal laptop. I installed Ubuntu on Mike's laptop since this is the first time he is using Linux. So I installed Ubuntu and created an account so I can keep up with the updates and such. You clearly did not read my post, I state that I finally convinced my boyfriend to allow me to install Linux on his laptop, this implying that he indeed has not had Linux on his laptop before and in fact has never used Linux before. So I gave the easiest Linux to use as apposed to the Linux I use personally.


Jesus christ they're called distros.

It's not "the Linux I use," it's "the distro I use."


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to wrong word so you freak out about it?
How about this, why not start harassing the other Ubuntu users on this site instead of just targeting me.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I used to wrong word so you freak out about it?
> How about this, why not start harassing the other Ubuntu users on this site instead of just targeting me?


Why doesn't he just not harass anbody over stupid stuff?


----------



## .Chris (Apr 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I volunteer.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try convincing GBAtemp's grumpiest member to do that. Quite honestly I don't think it's possible to get anything through his head because it's too deep up his own ass.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 12, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>It's not "the Linux I use," it's "the distro I use."


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> > >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>It's not "the Linux I use," it's "the distro I use."


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 12, 2011)

urzaqq


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, what?

"Distro" is not a "slang term." It is a shortening of distribution, which is the correct term for referring to software collectives built around the Linux kernel.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 12, 2011)

urzaqq


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, who the hell cares what OS you have?


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Then you wouldn't be calling it "distro" either since it is 'degenerated and simplified'.
> Also... do not use contractions like "don't" unless you want to be a hypocrite.
> ALSO... facepalming isn't a meme.


Using a contraction is not comparable to using an entirely different word in an incorrect context.

And yes, the textual, graphical, or pre-recorded use of "face palm" in response to something one finds silly is an internet meme propogated by web communities.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Why did u quote yourself....


----------



## nutella (Apr 12, 2011)

Umm, yeah... I'm going to offer up my 1000th post to breaking the awkward tension right now and posting a picture of my desktop. Seeing as, you know, the topic title IS "Post a picture of your desktop!"



Spoiler












Wow, how exciting!!


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Slang is the use of informal words and expressions *that are not considered standard in the speaker's dialect or language.*


Can you even fucking read your own posts?

The term "distro" or "distribution" is the standard term for referring to such a collective.


----------



## Devin (Apr 12, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Apr 12, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> Umm, yeah... I'm going to offer up my 1000th post to breaking the awkward tension right now and posting a picture of my desktop. Seeing as, you know, the topic title IS "Post a picture of your desktop!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source on windows symbol ?
look really nice and clean .
i've really wanted to change it for a while ,
btw i am running windows 7 64 bit .


----------



## Ikki (Apr 12, 2011)

Spoiler








:3


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> Umm, yeah... I'm going to offer up my 1000th post to breaking the awkward tension right now and posting a picture of my desktop. Seeing as, you know, the topic title IS "Post a picture of your desktop!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why, but I like your desktop.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Simplicity for the win!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WARNING, it looks pretty Win98 ugly...  I'm using 7, it's just that I prefer peformance over pretty visuals.


Spoiler











If you noticed the Wii64 folder, that was where I kept all of the files I used to make this custom icon for the HBChannel.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 12, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that a technical term is not known by those lacking the relevant technical knowsedge doesn't make it "slang."

You think the average person knows what "Linux" means? Or hell, what an "operating system" is? Does that make those terms "slang?"

Are you really willing to act that stupid in a futile effort to substantiate your clearly baseless argument?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 12, 2011)

Know what... forget it.
Not arguing with you.





			
				Urza said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OS and CPU are abbreviations, not terms.
And Central Processing Unit and Operating System aren't terms either, no more than "engine" isn't a car term.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 12, 2011)

@urza
Linux=  a NAME of an Operating system.
Operating system = average people don't know what a OS is? really? everyone i know does, even my grandmother.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> But "distro" isn't a technical term. Distribution is.
> It is a technical term, much like "OS" or "CPU" are accepted as standard technical terminology. One might call it "jargon," but that is not the same thing as slang.
> 
> QUOTELinux= a NAME of an Operating system.
> Operating system = average people don't know what a OS is? really? everyone i know does, even my grandmother.


Not really germane to my point, but if you want a less disputable example for your moronic argument (besides the first of the two I already provided), how about "CPU," which the average person believes refers to the case your system comes in.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 12, 2011)

This is the most pointless and needless argument I've seen in years. 
Just Drop It.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2011)

Post screenshots, talk about posted screenshots, or stay out of this thread.


----------



## nutella (Apr 12, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you'll love my OSX and Ubuntu desktop. They're almost identical.



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## hobo33 (Apr 12, 2011)

New desktop 


Spoiler











Some things about it I still don't like, but overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

It's cool! But I don't like the skeleton xD


----------



## hobo33 (Apr 12, 2011)

CherrySkitty said:
			
		

> It's cool! But I don't like the skeleton xD



lol, I actually found that skeleton by accident and figured why not


----------



## Zorua (Apr 12, 2011)

hobo33 said:
			
		

> New desktop
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's plain scary. I like my desktop to have a happy picture. My current one has sackboy in it.


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

I wanna see your desktop, Zorua =D


----------



## Zorua (Apr 12, 2011)

CherrySkitty said:
			
		

> I wanna see your desktop, Zorua =D





Spoiler












Pretty basic if you ask me. I like it that way though.


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> CherrySkitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basic but cuteee >w


----------



## Splych (Apr 12, 2011)

@nutella - woah , they're identical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks again for the link !


----------



## CanadaX21 (Apr 12, 2011)

[Removed]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 12, 2011)

CanadaX21 said:
			
		

> Finally got a chance to clean up my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, that looks pretty nice.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

My brother's desktop. It looks cooler than mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took a screenshot of it before he comes back.


Spoiler: My brother's desktop


----------



## Snailface (Apr 12, 2011)

Nothing too exciting, but here we go . . .



Spoiler











Notice how I put the Trash Can in the middle. Nothing gets past the Trash Can!
Also notice that my last download was an IGN podcast. Podcasts help me get to sleep, which is what I'm about to do.


----------



## Arras (Apr 12, 2011)

Spoiler










No annoying icons


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO BEAUTIFUL O_O


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 12, 2011)

Failed netbook desktop 

i'm more proud of my desktop though; need to find the time and effort to clean this one out.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 12, 2011)

Windows 7. I like to keep my desktop nice and clean.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 12, 2011)

Selim873 said:
			
		

> Simplicity for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that having windows aero actually _speeds up_ your machine, as it runs off your GPU whereas the "simple" mode runs mostly off you CPU and RAM. So by using windows aero you have more resources to use on other things.

The only way it's faster is if you play high graphics games in windowed mode rather than full screen, but even then, it still doesn't make too much difference.


----------



## Splych (Apr 12, 2011)

Spoiler










really liking the new windows button . looks much better than the old one .
thanks again nutella for source !


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> ...it still doesn't make too much difference.
> 
> Oh, things looked a bit faster when I wasn't using Aero...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pyrmon (Apr 12, 2011)

My netbook's desktop. It's basically the default Unity interface with a different wallpaper.


Spoiler


----------



## Takaishi (Apr 13, 2011)

linkje said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, i like your left wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my laptop wallpaper



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Apr 13, 2011)

nothing much to say. the wallpaper is the only thing i love here, still need to clean some stuff, and need to install seven.


Spoiler


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 13, 2011)

The start/task bar is mad up of three docks using objectdock plus. One for the start button, one for the shortcuts and taskbar icons and one for the system tray.
The sidebar is created using a windows desktop gadget.
this is how I think windows 7 should look.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 14, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> The start/task bar is mad up of three docks using objectdock plus. One for the start button, one for the shortcuts and taskbar icons and one for the system tray.
> The sidebar is created using a windows desktop gadget.
> this is how I think windows 7 should look.



Hey, Spinal_Cord, I have a wallpaper similar to that! I'm just to lazy to post it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## AetherMaster (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's mine. I'll let you all guess what my favorite TV show is after you see the picture. You'll never guess...


Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Apr 14, 2011)

AetherMaster said:
			
		

> Here's mine. I'll let you all guess what my favorite TV show is after you see the picture. You'll never guess...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Stargate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 14, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> AetherMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i'd never would've been able to guess that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/sarcasm


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is my new desktop. The image host messed up the quality. =/


Spoiler


----------



## KDH (Apr 14, 2011)

AetherMaster said:
			
		

> Here's mine. I'll let you all guess what my favorite TV show is after you see the picture. You'll never guess...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I must have your wallpaper...


----------



## Raika (Apr 15, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 15, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:My Desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]






I love it!


----------



## Defiance (Apr 15, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the source available?  That looks pretty awesome!


----------



## person66 (Apr 16, 2011)

Defiance said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found these with TinEye:
http://www.spoki.lv/foto-izlases/Space-HD/240938 (its number 11 or 12 in the list, and is slightly larger than the following link)
http://space.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/276742/


----------



## ShadowSonic2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't use my Windows PC right now but this is my Macbook;



Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

Defiance said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://space.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/276742/
Exactly what person66 said.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Apr 16, 2011)

Spoiler: My desktop


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 16, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> My netbook's desktop. It's basically the default Unity interface with a different wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


My netbook looked exactly like that only a few months ago, lol.
I don't remember why I uninstalled Ubuntu, really...


----------



## Defiance (Apr 16, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> 
> QUOTE(FiReFoX_7 @ Apr 16 2011, 02:43 AM) *snip*



Thanks, you two!


----------



## person66 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I finally decided to clean up my desktop and actually make it look nice, so here is the result of my efforts:


Spoiler: WARNING: LARGE IMAGE INSIDE










The cpu and currency gadgets are just the default ones included with windows that I edited the images for. If anyone wants them I guess I could upload them. The HTC one is called HTC Home. Because I have a habit of putting all my files and stuff on my desktop, I installed desktop teleporter, now I can't even if I want to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have it set to go through 20 different space themed wallpapers, if anyone wants them, here they are:



Spoiler: Wallpapers









*Mediafire - Download*

These are all in 1440x900, and I have edited out the signatures, or logos that some of them had. Yo can find the originals in higher resolution with tineye if you want.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> Well, I finally decided to clean up my desktop and actually make it look nice, so here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: LARGE IMAGE INSIDE
> ...


Your current wallpaper is my previous wallpaper, y'know?


----------



## person66 (Apr 17, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have it set to change every 5 minutes, that was just the one it was on when I took the screenshot.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 17, 2011)

Spoiler











Current desktop + my nice little clock.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's nothing special, but I like it =P



Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> It's nothing special, but I like it =P
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Icons + Desktop Wallpaper = Cool 
I like it too dude.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

Spoiler: My background on my boyfriend's laptop













Spoiler: My background on my laptop


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Apr 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleesktop? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pretty plain and simple :3


----------



## KDH (Apr 18, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Spoiler: My background on my laptop


What bar is that at the bottom? And is it stand-alone or part of a DE?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2011)

KDH said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bar is Avant Window Navigator and it's stand alone I believe, although I am not sure what DE means to be honest with you.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 18, 2011)

DE = Deutsch maybe? xD


----------



## KDH (Apr 19, 2011)

Really... I'll have to look into it then, seems pretty customizable. Thanks.

And DE = "Desktop Environment", things like KDE/Gnome/XFCE. Sorry about the misunderstanding, I figured you'd have heard heard the term before, either here or on a dedicated Linux forum.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2011)

KDH said:
			
		

> Really... I'll have to look into it then, seems pretty customizable. Thanks.
> 
> And DE = "Desktop Environment", things like KDE/Gnome/XFCE. Sorry about the misunderstanding, I figured you'd have heard heard the term before, either here or on a dedicated Linux forum.


Ah, it's stand-alone then. Right now I am using it with Openbox myself


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 20, 2011)

My new desktop picture, took it my self and i'm sure some of you will know where this is from, not gonna say, too much of a spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 22, 2011)

AetherMaster said:
			
		

> Here's mine. I'll let you all guess what my favorite TV show is after you see the picture. You'll never guess...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


*approves* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I have a source on that?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## AetherMaster (Apr 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> AetherMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure! You can grab a 1280 x 800 version here or an HD 1920 x 1080 version here.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 29, 2011)

Spoiler










Yes, I know it's awesome.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Apr 29, 2011)

nice rainmeter 
Havent had the time to customize my own rainmeter >


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 29, 2011)

Decided to get a cleaner look than my previous clutterous rainmeter. Here's the result of 30 minutes of organizing.



Spoiler


----------



## Sumea (Apr 29, 2011)

Spoiler











I am pretty cool guy, I use pretty cool background.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks to Rydian's thread, I was inspired to change my background to this


Spoiler: New Background!


----------



## Dter ic (May 7, 2011)

Spoiler











nothing special


----------



## Nick Nack (May 7, 2011)

heres mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

its a greek team


----------



## person66 (May 8, 2011)

Spoiler: WARNING: 1440x900 INSIDE











Which one is it???


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2011)

glaceon


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 8, 2011)

Here's mine 



Spoiler


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 8, 2011)

Mine uses the default ones w/ wallpaper changer on XP.
Again, DEFAULT wallpapers


----------



## Jamstruth (May 8, 2011)

Since I have my new laptop now I gess I'll post my desktop.



Spoiler: The Main Screen. WARNING! 1920x1080














Spoiler: The Sub-Screen. 1360x768













Spoiler: The Full Configuration (Warning: VERY BIG)











Ok, so its not the most amazing dual screen setup but I like it simple


----------



## Satangel (May 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Easy but looks pretty good mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know, my favourite team played against them last year in the Euroleague


----------



## ~Stenny (May 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i must say, it's not awesome like you're saying. that's just Enigma plus two or three skins from another theme. basic.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2011)

Jamstruth: I see you like Chameleon Circuit then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Also, I don't think you uploaded the full size version of those pictures; they don't expand to 100% of the resolution here.)


----------



## Jamstruth (May 9, 2011)

Photobucket doesn't allow me to upload them full size unfortunately. It automatically resizes them to be 1024x768 compliant... Will find another upload site and fix it, the full image will have to stay though since its too big to upoad to imageshack.


----------



## Snailface (May 9, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Photobucket doesn't allow me to upload them full size unfortunately. It automatically resizes them to be 1024x768 compliant... Will find another upload site and fix it, the full image will have to stay though since its too big to upoad to imageshack.


Just upload the full image file to Mediafire. 

We're not too lazy to download it . (In fact, a lot of us are quite used to downloading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jamstruth (May 9, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't bother downloading an image of somebody's desktop. Hell, the full picture is mostly black space just showing where the screens are in relation to each other so its fine having it small.


----------



## Searinox (May 9, 2011)

This hardly ever changes...


----------



## Wizerzak (May 9, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't you upload it to GBAtemp picture service?


----------



## Sausage Head (May 10, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Photobucket doesn't allow me to upload them full size unfortunately. It automatically resizes them to be 1024x768 compliant... Will find another upload site and fix it, the full image will have to stay though since its too big to upoad to imageshack.


Just use GBAtemp?
Unless the picture is larger than 6MB that's the easiest way to do it.

That makes Photobucket sound pretty rubbish though.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 10, 2011)

photobucket is, in fact, rubbish.
tinypic, how it might be related to photobucket, is much better. they do not convert to jpg or stuff, and they keep the original size. however, i dont know if they allow management of all your uploaded pictures, as i always just upload the pictures, copy the link, and paste them on my message.


----------



## Kwartel (May 10, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> photobucket is, in fact, rubbish.
> tinypic, how it might be related to photobucket, is much better. they do not convert to jpg or stuff, and they keep the original size. however, i dont know if they allow management of all your uploaded pictures, as i always just upload the pictures, copy the link, and paste them on my message.


It has.


----------



## prowler (May 10, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> photobucket is, in fact, rubbish.
> tinypic, how it might be related to photobucket, is much better. they do not convert to jpg or stuff, and they keep the original size. however, i dont know if they allow management of all your uploaded pictures, as i always just upload the pictures, copy the link, and paste them on my message.


I stopped using Tinypic once they got a CAPTCHA.

Now, imgur is the one and only image uploading site for me which is much, much nicer and easier to use than Tinypic.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 11, 2011)

Photobucket used to be good. Dunno why they decided to go the "auto-resize" route. Completely useless...

Anyways took this for a Lucent Heart event:



Spoiler


----------



## Raika (May 11, 2011)

Photobucket is rubbish but I still use it. I just upload larger images to this site's upload service. For other smaller stuff photobucket's okayish to use.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Dter ic (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (May 12, 2011)

The Glowing green eyes stare through your soul!


Spoiler










Guess who that was, 3 tries.


----------



## Sebastian (May 13, 2011)

Mine is sunflower, it looks Refreshing !


----------



## Nimbus (May 13, 2011)

Bwahaha, Linux user coming through!

Here's Mine, yes I'm a touhou fan.



Spoiler













*OS:* Arch Linux 64-Bit
*Desktop Evironment:* Openbox
*GTK Theme:* Adawance (GTK3)
*Icon Theme:* Faenza-Dark
*Kernel:* 2.6.38-5-lqx

*Top:* Tint2 Panel, (Configured to be completely transparent, with only active icons having a light white background, task list, clock, systray 
*Left: *Conky with obvious indicators, and ConkyForecast 
*Bottom Left:* Conky Deabeef Indicator

*Apps Open in Panel*
Pidgin - (Multi Protocol IM Client), has KWallet Plugin enabled so passwords are stored away safely (Normally kept in plaintext in accounts.xml in .purple folder under your home directory)
Firefox - (Web Browser, duh)
DeadBeeF - (Music Player)
Terminator - (Multi-panel terminal)
PCManFM - (File Browser)

*Systray*
Deadbeef Indicator
Kwallet
Pidgin Indicator
Cairo-CompMgr (Custom Icon)
Blueman (Bluetooth Manager Applet)
Volume Icon (volume-icon)
Screenlets (Not currently visable)
Xfce4-Power-Manager (Because Gnome-power-manager sucks


Note: Conky shows knotify as taking up a ton of CPU space, this is inaccurate as now it shows none of those instances. Ignore this.
Btw, if you want a link to the music that's playing on my DeadBeeF indicator, here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMcb4bjyeDQ

Oh, and if you see a similar screenshot over on the Arch Linux forums, don't panic it's still me. I just changed my GTK theme and wallpaper for the one I posted over there. I'm a member over there too, same username. Nimbus has no clone that he knows of!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2011)

Been awhile since I post here. Yeah this is still more for from my boyfriend's laptop. I haven't changed much on my personal laptop because I like my Venom background too much to change it.


Spoiler: Current desktop


----------



## Waflix (May 14, 2011)

This is my wallpaper, with the Epic Ishida Uryuu from Bleach.


Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 15, 2011)

I gave up on pimping my desktop with rainmeter/whatever, since I rarely ever see it now that I have a proper workflow.


Spoiler: 1.4MB Image Warning


----------



## Twiffles (May 16, 2011)

I stopped caring a about a lot of things.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I gave up on pimping my desktop with rainmeter/whatever, since I rarely ever see it now that I have a proper workflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1.4MB Image Warning
> ...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 16, 2011)

here's mine.


Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 16, 2011)

_Dearest Twiffles,_




*Come at me bro.*
_With Love, Antoligy_


----------



## nintendoom (May 16, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I gave up on pimping my desktop with rainmeter/whatever, since I rarely ever see it now that I have a proper workflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1.4MB Image Warning


errr... what's your screen res?


----------



## MelissaUS (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Twiffles (May 18, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> *Come at me bro.*


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 18, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the image is correct, the resolution is 1920×1080.


----------



## Marlonguppy (May 18, 2011)

Not sure if I can post this, but oh well.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 18, 2011)

Spoiler











This is the desktop image I'm using. Made it myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I use DreamScene.

The image is smaller of course, since animations come out horrible looking.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (May 18, 2011)

Spoiler











Here is my desktop, also used DreamScene for this. (Set video as background)

My background is not that slow. Just the image moving slow.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 19, 2011)

Who said anything about Omnibar?
Firefox's awesomebar supports keyword searching. I.e. G for google, W for Wikipedia, YT for youtube etc...
Also you lose for using plugins to modify the appearance.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Bah, can't post my desktop image, it's a slideshow of my fiancee so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (personal stuff) *runs away from topic*


----------



## Twiffles (May 20, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> you lose


----------



## Deleted-273695 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

leafeon and glaceon.


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Raika (May 20, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

HIfi @ FiReFoX_7

am still using xp too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## heartgold (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Godson777 (May 20, 2011)

Using custom texture photo I took on SSBB.



Spoiler


----------



## kamins (May 20, 2011)

Some linux love.


Spoiler


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Here's mine:





The BIT.TRIP games have got to be some of my favourite games ever.


----------



## Splych (May 21, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> -snip-


wallpaper source !?


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> HIfi @ FiReFoX_7
> 
> am still using xp too
> 
> ...


The RAM Memory of my computer is only 4 GB, so I'm stuck with Windows XP.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 22, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Sausage Head (May 22, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 GB is not 'only'.
Windows 7 runs great on 2 GB.


----------



## Mazor (May 22, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> 4 GB is not 'only'.
> Windows 7 runs great on 2 GB.


Stock Windows 7 will eat around half of your 2GB, leaving you with 1GB. That's not  a lot for many tasks. But yeah, it's about twice the amount needed for the OS not to choke by itself.

With 4GB however, you should be fine unless you want to do something particularly memory-intensive (heavy media editing, running several VMs etc).


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2011)

Running Windows 7 with 1GB of RAM here.

While it does eat 50%~ RAM just at switch on, it works fine for browsing, watching videos, Steam, etc.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 22, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My netbook runs Windows 7 Home Premium on 1GB of RAM, and it doesn't even take up 50% of that without any programs open.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 22, 2011)

A few things from Rydian's site:


Windows 7
1 GHz or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor
1 GB RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)

People were saying the same thing about XP when XP came out! In fact here's an image made back then talking about how much RAM people were saying XP needed to function properly, which we know now to not be true.


----------



## Mazor (May 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like non-stock then, with settings (and/or features) edited by either yourself or your manufacturer.

I've installed 7 Ultimate on both a 1GB netbook and a 1GB desktop, they both choked when opening Firefox.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 22, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually no, I did a fresh install myself.

And your problem is you installed Ultimate. That's full of a ton of features you'll probably never use, especially on a netbook.


----------



## Mazor (May 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> And your problem is you installed Ultimate. That's full of a ton of features you'll probably never use, especially on a netbook.


Not really, the main problem would definitely be that I installed 7 (it wasn't for me to use though). Ultimate supports group policies and better RDS, both were wanted.

7 is full of a ton of features you'll never use, apart from an UI you can set up in a few minutes in XP there's no benefit of using it over XP unless you're using new hardware (which you aren't on a netbook or P4 1GB desktop).


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 22, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can't run both Windows 7 and Firefox on a netbook with 1GB of RAM, then either you did something wrong or you need to disable Aero (probably a good idea anyway).


----------



## Wizerzak (May 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



while i agree with everything you've said so far this aero thing is only true if you do not have a separate GPU, as that's what it runs from, (opposed to normal theme which runs off of CPU) so Aero actually speeds up your PC.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 22, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But wouldn't that be the case on a netbook?


----------



## Wizerzak (May 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, woops, didn't read the netbook part, lol. so yeah, it would be quicker.


----------



## Devin (May 22, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## prowler (May 29, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleidn't steal this idea off reddit or anything. Nope. NOPE]


----------



## Smartpal (May 29, 2011)

Mine sucks right now.


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

Minox said:
			
		

> Spoiler


nooo another virus entered my brain!!!! can not unsee!!! 

tinyeye giving me 504s T_T

even a small hope, lost. can i just ask you then?


----------



## AndreasSE (May 29, 2011)

Spoiler










My wallpaper changes every 10 minutes between these ones.


----------



## giantpune (May 30, 2011)

Spoiler










this is my laptop.  kubuntu 11.04 rearranged a bit to be more like gnome2.


----------



## Narayan (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)




----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler











Yes, that's the eyecatch right before 



Spoiler



[titleON'T OPEN UNLESS YOU HAVE FINISHED GURREN LAGANN]Kittan dies



EDIT: The "Sandbox" menu on the lower right corner contains Terraria, Minecraft and INVEdit


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 31, 2011)

sucky vista


----------



## wtfisthisgame (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Mazor (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice wallpaper, probably the best one I've seen in this thread.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

>


Wow. That's one very furry Pikachu you have there.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Nice wallpaper, probably the best one I've seen in this thread.


i really have a lot of wallpapers... mostly anime girls. i change every 1-3 days. but this'll probably last until i find a better one.

i really like how it goes well with the icons.


----------



## Raika (Jun 1, 2011)

Being an easily inspired and influenced person, I decided to make a Mio wallpaper, following Narayan's wallpaper style. X_X



Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a quick rearrangement of what I had previously.


----------



## wasim (Jun 1, 2011)

Wallpaper made by myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler








Hows the icon arrangements


----------



## heartgold (Jun 1, 2011)

-snip-

opps sorry


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 1, 2011)

reinstalled windows on my laptop

and i think i'm gonna get vista's paint on this one.
i hope i still remember how i do that :l

edit: done


----------



## Mazor (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i really like how it goes well with the icons.


Doesn't really go well with the icons tbh. 

Icons always bloat the desktop and there's never really any reason to use them, you've already got Win+E for explorer and can bind everything else from the start menu which apart from making the wallpaper look nicer also leads to you opening stuff much faster.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you mean, the theme of my icons? 

i don't really like icons on my desktop, but i don't know how or if i can pin my computer, personal folder and recycle bin to the taskbar. and what's win+ E?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The button with the windows symbol while pressing E.

Yes, I hate Icons. Swore off them the day I discovered Rocketdock.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The button with the windows symbol while pressing E.
> 
> Yes, I hate Icons. Swore off them the day I discovered Rocketdock.


what? where do i find the button? and when do i press e?


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 4, 2011)

Got bored so thought i'd update my desktop:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoWuNByxn14[/youtube]

Yes I know technically it's not a picture of my desktop, but a picture doesn't show the animation...


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

this is mine


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

My brother's desktop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Mazor (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> do you mean, the theme of my icons?
> No, icons pretty much never look good regardless of themes.
> 
> 
> ...


1. Look at your keyboard.
2. Find your left Ctrl and Alt keys. 
3. Look between those two keys.

Chances you don't have one are very slim.

You press the winkey and then press E while holding it down. Is this the first time you attempt a key combination?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> 1. Look at your keyboard.
> 2. Find your left Ctrl and Alt keys.
> 3. Look between those two keys.
> 
> ...


oh... i only know that button opens up the start menu... 
yup. i'm a bit ashamed i didn't do my research. 

tbh, i've only had 3 icons on the desktop, but lately, the only icon i click is the recycle bin. 

but still i don't think i'm gonna use key combinations.

thanks anyways


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's my desktop.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 12, 2011)

Changed mine about a week ago...

No moar Touhou in my openbox. Yeah Yukari, you no welcome anymore here! 

Here's my new one, in the spoiler tags...what..did you think they'd be anywhere else

If you don't know who or where it's from,  you've been living under a rock for awhile.

OMFG MASSIVE ****ING GAME BREAKING SPOILERZ! PLZ DON'T READ IF YOU HAVEN'T PLAYED..*IS SHOT*


Spoiler













Spoiler



Lol retarded inbred chocobos.



Upper Left Corner: Avant Window Navigator 
Strangely enough, it's using less ram than my previous choice Tint2, which was a panel. It's obviously a duck!

Bottom: Conky, with monitors for my two CPU's, Ram usage, Swap usage (It's almost always at 0 unless I'm compiling or doing something of that sort), Download speed, Upload Speed, Home Partition usage (/home), Temporary Partition usage (/tmp), Root Partition Usage ( / ). Also a battery meter on the end, because I freaking can m'kay.


Top Right: Top 10 processes running on my system, their PID (Process ID) and their CPU Useage

Top Right (Under Processes): Conky configured to function as a weather monitor (Is there nothing this utility cant do!?). I dunno it looked cool, and it's functional, I'm keeping it. I may try to find a background to use with them though and enable borders around them, but I'm not entirely sure yet

Running on Arch Linux 64-Bit, using Openbox, Orangine Openbox style (Not showing), and Zukitwo GTK3 theme (Again, not showing...I hate GTK3, there are no really good themes.)

If you're looking for the wallpaper, I already hinted on it. I think you can find it from there....

By the way, for those that are curious, that glowing orb on the duck up there in the corner, looks like a world with a sun rising over it, thats Aurora (Firefox 5 Beta). Firefox 4 broke for some reason on my system, but Aurora seems to kick more *** than FF4 did, and runs and loads faster, and get this...it actually seems more stable...shocker...no..not really


----------



## prowler (Jun 19, 2011)

My netbook



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

My desktop on my boyfriend's laptop


Spoiler











I would post my desktop in my laptop, but I haven't changed that one in forever.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 21, 2011)

jamesaa said:
			
		

> Got bored so thought i'd update my desktop:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoWuNByxn14[/youtube]
> 
> Yes I know technically it's not a picture of my desktop, but a picture doesn't show the animation...



tell me how to do that now! (please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jun 21, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 21, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> tell me how to do that now! (please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's using dreamscene, do some googling and you'll likely find the tool to enable it in win7. Then it's a simple matter of finding/creating video clips for it to use.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 21, 2011)

ahh ok thanks


----------



## PokemonV (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm searching for a good back ground.


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 23, 2011)

Spoiler











just started using this theme, so widgets aren't set up yet.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 23, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jun 23, 2011)

Spoiler











perfect smile.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Spoiler











Gonna work on getting together a MC background compilation (I take my own desktop wallpapers from the game when I play) I find MC to look so serene at times.

Oh, resolution is 1920x1080


----------



## Mazor (Jun 23, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 25, 2011)

Despite what I previously said, I ended up doing this anyway. Blame Jurassicplayer.


Spoiler: 56k modem warning


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 25, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Forstride (Jun 27, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 27, 2011)

*I changed mine a bit again...*

But wait....whats this you say!? "Nimbus you just barely changed it a week or two ago!? Why?"

Well, I guess you can say the reason why, is that I'm indecisive, if you will.


But this time, I brought you....



Spoiler



*THREE!*





Spoiler



]*TIMES!*





Spoiler



*THE!*


 


Spoiler



*GOODNESS!*




*Anyway, enough tomfoolery, here are my many Desktop Environments on my Linux Machine*


*Openbox (Still my fave, my good old lovable openbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*



Spoiler: Minimal is gooood!











*Gnome Shell/Gnome 3 (This looks so awesome, it will make your eyeballs gouge themselves out at the sheer inability to comprehend it's coolness)*



Spoiler: It's so....HAWT!














Spoiler: Kiss the screenshot! MAKE LOVE TO IT SNAKE! You know ya wanna!













Spoiler



[titleH SO MOE!]









Spoiler: FREE PR0N!? NO NOT REALLY











*KDE4 (RAM, CPU, OH NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!)*



Spoiler: And then there will be none?











*Note:* This will be the first, last, and only post where you see my KDE Desktop. I can't stand the way KDE hogs my resources (RAM, CPU, everything), and it's too buggy for some reason to me. Also Gnome-shell auto loads in it anyway, but I have NotShowIn=KDE in Gnome Shells .desktop file, which proves KDE is ignoring anything I tell it to do and does whatever the **** it pleases anyway)



_*Themes and all that kind of technical junk*_

*Openbox*
*Openbox Theme:* Orangine
*GTK Theme:* MurrinaFancyCandy (+ Adawaita Metacity and GTK3 themes to make GTK3 based applications look nice)
*Wallpaper: *

 VGCats Fan Wallpaper (I didn't make this)
*Icon Theme:* Faenza
*System Monitor:* Conky (Middle Left, Displays System Info, Top 10 Processes, and the weather)
*Dock:* Avant Window Navigator (Using smoked theme, with Places Plugin, Open Window List (No static launchers), Systray/Notification Area, Time and Data, Show Desktop (Works on any Desktop Environment or Window Manager, and a Trash Applet (Seems to be bugged, as left clicking causes it to attempt to open in Firefox, not what it's supposed to do, no matter though). 
*Fonts:* cure or nu (Artwiz fonts), whichever I feel like. Current one should be cure. Only has one size.

*Gnome3/Gnome Shell*
*GTK3 Theme:* Zukitwo Resonance
*GTK2 Theme:* Zukitwo Resonance
*Gnome Shell Theme:* Zukitwo
*Window Decorator Theme:* Zukitwo Resonance
*Icon Theme: *AwOken (Folder Icons were configured to use their Dark Equivalents)
*Wallpaper: *

 (Didn't make this either)
*Default Font:* Cantarell 9
*Document Fint: *Sans 9
*Monospace Font:* Monospace 9
*Window Title Font:* Sans Bold 8
*Text Scaling Factor:* 1.0
*Hinting:* Slight
*Antialiasing:* Rgba


*Extensions Running in Gnome Shell*

System Monitor
User Themes
Alternate Tab
Alternative Status Menu
Media Player Indicator
Activities Button (To get back the logo up in the corner like Gnome2 and KDE and whatnot had)
Removable Drive Menu
Weather Indicator
Places Status Indicator

*Plugins on top Panel (Starting from right after the Time) in Gnome Shell:* 

System Monitor
Weather
Places/Bookmarks
Media Player Control
Accesability Options
Language/Keyboard Layout
Volume Control
Bluetooth
Wireless
Session/Status Menu

*Programs Running in first screenshot of Gnome Shell*

VLC Media Player: Now Playing - Summer Wars (Paused)
Rhythmbox: Now Playing - Sinful Rose (Disgaea 2 Arranged OST Version)
Firefox: HAI GBATEMP!

*Programs on Panel/Dock in Gnome Shell, from Top to bottom*

Firefox 6 (Aurora)
Thunderbird 4
Pidgin (Multi client/protocol IM application)
Deluge Bittorent Client
Libreoffce
Rhythmbox
VLC Media Player
Brasero Disk Burner/Ripper
GIMP Image Editor (WTF is it doing down there!? It's supposed to be right after Libreoffice)
Gedit Text Editor (Good ol gedit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
Terminator (Multi-Window splittable terminal)
Screenshot Taker
System Monitor
Gnome Tweak Tool?
Nautilus File Browser (Yay you can actually tell it through the gui to not manage the desktop by default now)

*KDE4.6 *
*Color Scheme:* Night and Blood (Transparent+Blur Friendly)
*Icon Theme: *Buff Deuce KDE
*GTK Icon Theme:* Buff (Seems to have some issues with NM-Applet, hence the default gnome icon for it.)
*Wallpaper:* 

 (Didn't make this one, either.)
*Window Decorations:* Oxygen
*Desktop/Plasma Theme:* glowglass
*Fonts:* I forgot, I think they were Sans or Droid Sans

*Programs on Top KDE Panel*

Firefox 6 (Aurora)
Thunderbird 4
Pidgin (Multi client/protocol IM application)
Libreoffice
GIMP Image Editor
Rhythmbox
VLC Media Player
K3B Disk Burner/Ripper
Gedit Text Editor (Again....Good ol gedit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
KCalculator
Konsole (Terminal)
Oracle Virtualbox (Goddamit why can we not just open source this already, Oracle is dying....*grumble*)

*Linux Distribution:*




*Architecture:* 64-Bit (x86_x64)





Spoiler












*Posts merged*



			
				TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Can I has that wallpaper? Do you has!?


----------



## Splych (Jun 27, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> -snip-
> Can I has that wallpaper? Do you has!?





Spoiler











there you goo !


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 27, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Metal Gear Awesome Snake Voice* AWESOME!

Thank you so much, for that, you can have this.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually, I'm using this one:



Spoiler











It's a lot larger than the one Splych posted as well, so it might work better with your monitor.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 28, 2011)

Spoiler: current dual monitor setup


----------



## Urza (Jun 28, 2011)

Could you not fucking scroll three pages of this thread with your not particularly interesting desktops?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's been a Loooooooooooong timE...

yOu MONSTER. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes...I play MW2 using alterIWNET.

Don't hate on the duke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes..that is croc..the original windows 95 game ( I own XD)


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jun 28, 2011)

Spoiler










Not many things changing here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> *terasnip*


How long did it take to compose that?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 29, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, took me about  5 minutes to upload all the images, 10 minutes to type it all up in gedit offline and copy the image links and tags into the file, 2 seconds to copy and paste the base message into the message box on the reply, and about 5 minutes to apply all the fancy-shmancy formatting after that was done.

As for the desktop's thats been an ongoing thing, so I won't count the time taken to assemble them as part of the process. I've had the gnome-shell one for a week now, Openbox has been like that since about a week or two ago, KDE is dead now cause it doesn't wanna work for me properly.

All in all it took me about 20 Minutes and 2 seconds to get it all put together nicely.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 29, 2011)

Nothing special, this is my MacbookPro with Mac OSX 10.6.8.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nothing special.


Spoiler


----------



## keasy (Jul 2, 2011)

Special IMO as it's so clean and tidy.

Check my messy lazy DT...


----------



## yusuo (Jul 3, 2011)

My funky desktop, nothing special just a couple of custom icons at the bottom and lovely wallpaper


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 5, 2011)

yusuo said:
			
		

> *SNIP*



I recognize those icons! Most of them are from the AwOken Icon set for Linux!


----------



## jHoNDoE (Jul 5, 2011)

Desktop (original resolution is 1920x1080):


Spoiler










Download: http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/722590

-

Laptop (Lenovo ThinkPad X120e):


Spoiler










Download: http://picasaweb.google.com/lenovophotos/RecentlyUpdated

-

I change wallpaper on weekly basis:
The one I use most: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details...of_the_sky.html


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty simple.



Spoiler









The Playstation games on the desktop are shortcuts that lead to ePSXe with the GUI disabled and straight to the specified ISO, both using shortcut commands.  Plus, custom icons I made myself.


----------



## KDH (Jul 7, 2011)

May as well post these here as well:



Spoiler













Spoiler











Finally changed my whole theme instead of just wallpaper.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 8, 2011)

I got a new laptop (Asus U30SD, 13.3"), so I spent some time customizing it. I know the GPU gadget looks out of place, but this laptop has Optimus and the gadget is the only way I can tell which GPU the laptop is using. Sorry about the large image, didn't install photoshop yet.



Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Some few changes on my new computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 9, 2011)

Starter Desktop would DL Stardock Colors to change it but um emulators would start running slow


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2011)

^
Isn't that the crappy chrome theme you made?




But back on topic:


Spoiler


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Isn't that the crappy chrome theme you made?


Oops just notice that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anywho . . . .


----------



## iFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's my new Mac desktop. It isn't fancy yet.
Anywho!

http://cl.ly/8VES


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## wasim (Jul 16, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 16, 2011)

Just reverted to factory settings. I had some annoying as fuck virus and got tired of dealing with it. Feelsbadman.


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 17, 2011)

I like things simple.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 17, 2011)

A couple changes


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Jul 17, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ^
> Isn't that the crappy chrome theme you made?
> 
> 
> ...



any way you could send a link for that wally


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Source

now


----------



## prowler (Jul 19, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> now


Google image search does wonders


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kneel first!!


Spoiler



nah, i'll give it to you, find it in the spoiler


----------



## Sanoblue (Jul 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ^
> Isn't that the crappy chrome theme you made?
> 
> 
> ...


must have background!!!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.spoki.lv/upload/articles/29/297...-than-1-106.jpg


----------



## Sanoblue (Jul 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huggles!!!! instantly added to the wallpaper folder for rotation


----------



## Mazor (Jul 20, 2011)

Ctrl+Alt+Delete is vastly inferior to Ctrl+Shift+Escape, inferior wallpaper is inferior.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

I took my old laptop and decided to pimp it up since my gamer PC is broken.


Spoiler


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 20, 2011)

R.I.P The Rev foREVer





That's My Desktop


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> R.I.P The Rev foREVer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have quite a small screen.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 20, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my screen isnt small its a 22 inch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for some reason the pic got resized


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 22 is small
my laptop has a 21 inch screen

computer monitor is a 36 inches


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## .Chris (Jul 26, 2011)

Lolcat said:
			
		

>


Wallpaper? I must has!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 27, 2011)

'Made all the skins and themes you see here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
*Wall | VS | LS | TT | Portrait | CAD:*_ Dark Audacity - by: Me_
*FF:* _Start Page - by: Neiio [MOD by Me] _
*Notepad* _[MOD by Me]_ 
*ArtSage
Foobar2000
See Through Windows*

I released the theme suite here on dA for those who want to give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://cha1nbull3t.deviantart.com/art/Dark...229583&qo=2





Another shot of the setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I love cleanliness and minimalism!


----------



## raiderscrusade (Jul 28, 2011)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> 'Made all the skins and themes you see here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you make themes and skins such as that?

It looks AMAZING!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 28, 2011)

My new desktop....



Spoiler











Figured it was appropriate to have Lenneth Valkyrie as my background since my netbook now speaks with her voice after me being left alone for an hour, bored with an internet connection.


----------



## Mazor (Jul 28, 2011)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> 'Made all the skins and themes you see here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely very impressive. Minimalism for president.


----------



## kamins (Jul 28, 2011)

Some more linux love:


Spoiler


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 28, 2011)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> chA1nBull3t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A lot of the interface was just made in photoshop and integrated
with shell styler/replacement programs such as True Transparency, Litestep, and 3DCC.
All the theme files for the listed programs are on the dA page if you want to give them a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Another few from me. This one's from my new Acer Aspire 7551-7442,

*Specs*

*Processor:* AMD Phenom II X4 N970 (2.2 GHz) (Quad Core)

*Graphics: *ATI Mobility Raedon HD 4250

*Screen:* 17.3" HD+ LED LCD Screen 

60 Hz Refresh Rate, 1600x900 16:9 Resolution

*RAM:* 4GB DDR3 @ 1066MHz


*Operating System Specs*

*OS:*





 GNU/Linux 11.04 *(Natty Narwhal)*

*Kernel Version:* 2.6.39rc4 (Damn you Kernel 3.0 for not working right on Natty and causing Kernel Oops every time I do anything!)

*Desktop Environments:* OpenBox (WM), KDE4 (Not show yet), Unity (Not shown, and may be getting replaced with G3 if I can not break anything)​
*Actual Screenshots: Warning!!!, pretty big images ahead!*



Spoiler



[titlepenBox Screenshot]





*System Info/Monitor:* Conky (I am convinced there is nothing this thing cannot do. Currently my config monitors System Load, the Weather, and Top Processes)
*Panel:* BMPanel2 (Panel Theme is Pucko Brown, I modified it to be dark instead of light colored, and adjusted a few other things)
*GTK2 Theme:* Equinox Ambient
*Icon Theme:* Faenza Dark 
*Openbox Theme:* Loma (Changed just after this, now using Bamboo)
*Systray:* Built into BMPanel2, Indicators are Caps/Num/Scroll Lock Indicator, Volume Meter, Trash Indicator, Wireless Indicator, and Pidgin
*Wallpaper:*

 ( I didn't make the wallpaper btw. You're a (9) if you don't know where it came from.)

Screenshot taken using Gnome's Built-In screenshot application, ran as a standalone program via a shortcut on BMPanel2





Spoiler: KDE4 Screenshot









Theme Details and crap coming when I can give two damns about it. They're mostly the defaults for KDE outside of the Plasma Shell theme.
*Wallpaper: *



The block thing on the right side next to the Guitars is my cursor, it turns into the program I'm launching in KDE4 (Gnome Screenshot Tool in this case)





Spoiler: Unity Screenshot



 

coming soon (Maybe...only If I feel like it)



Feel free to giga-snip if you comment on these. I don't intend for you to quote the entire thing.


----------



## DroRox (Aug 2, 2011)

Heeeere's Desktop!


Spoiler










Ahh Amber Heard.


----------



## ninditsu (Aug 2, 2011)

hackintosh. Mac OS X Lion partition
dual boot with Windows 7



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

Spoiler: Surprisingly, not ponpon


----------



## overslept (Aug 4, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 5, 2011)

Spoiler: dascool


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

@nimbus, from what is that openbox wallpaper about? anime? game? manga? or simply an artwork?


----------



## itchigo (Aug 5, 2011)

here my new desktop


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @nimbus, from what is that openbox wallpaper about? anime? game? manga? or simply an artwork?



It's Ran Yakumo from Touhou.

She's apparently drawn a spellcard and summoned two badass mechs to do her bidding.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 6, 2011)

Spoiler











Hackintosh. Snow Leopard waiting for Lion AMD kernel. 
Triple boot with Windows 7 & Ubuntu


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 6, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> *GIGASNIP!*



Nice, you use Firefox Nightly! I used to use it but since the Easy Youtube Video Downloader plugin doesnt work with Nightly, I use FF5/Stable now.

Still works, dispite being a bit slower.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 6, 2011)

Nightly is slick and fast on OS X. Lags on Windows though. Have you tried the Add-on Compatibility Reporter? That fixed some add-ons for me. 

I just switched the icon with Firefox's but then I decided I liked this one better. 

New screenshot:



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2011)

Image is kind of large, so I'm just posting the link. Enjoy

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5456/mydesktopi.png


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## iFish (Aug 15, 2011)

My old one was a bit too boring. :<

http://cl.ly/9IcO


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 16, 2011)

that didn't look boring to me!


----------



## ecko (Aug 22, 2011)

my current


Spoiler


----------



## yusuo (Aug 22, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> My old one was a bit too boring. :<
> 
> http://cl.ly/9IcO



Is there anyway you can upload your wallpaper somewhere and hook me up with the link, thats a mighty fine wallpaper you got there

Never mind, found it, here it is for any of you other wanters


----------



## prowler (Aug 22, 2011)

lolharuhi.



Spoiler: Anyway...


----------



## Nujui (Aug 25, 2011)

EDIT: Didn't look that good. So I changed it.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 3, 2011)

Got a new MacBook Air, decided to take a screenshot.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

Eh, not much changed from my last one, probably hasn't been that long since my last one I posted either. Nonetheless, heres my September/October 2011 Desktop. The only things that have changed from my last one for the most part are the wallpaper, the GTK Theme and the Openbox theme, oh and minor tweaks to conky, including colors. Rather simplistic/basic, but I like that anyway, and I mean who doesn't!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: My September/October 2011 Openbox Desktop











*Computer:* My Lovely 17.3" Acer Aspire 7551-7442 Laptop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Operating System:* GNU/Linux _(Because this thread doesn't have enough GNU/Linux Love ^ w ^ )_ 
*Distribution:* Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal (64-Bit)
*GTK2+ Theme:* Clearlooks Revamp (Not Visible/No Maximized Windows) -_ Back to Good Old Basics, but with a new revamped look_
*Openbox Theme:* Clearlooks-Evolving (Not Visible/No Maximized Windows)
*BMPanel2 Theme:* Pucko Modern Blue - Modified the Icon Size, and Date/Time format slightly to suit my needs/tastes
*Font: *Cantarell (Gnome3/Gnome-Shells Default Font)
*Font (Conky):* cure/cure.se (Artwiz Fonts)
*Cursor Theme:* DMZ (Black)

*System Monitor (Right): Conky* - This thing can do everything, I shiz you not!

*Conky's Components - Now with more freaking color!*

*General System Information *

Hostname
Kernel Version
Uptime
Ram Usage
Swap Usage

*Disk Information *

Free/Total Space for Root ( / ) , /home, and /tmp
Disk Input/Output Stats (All Disk Activity from all partitions, measured variably when needed in B, KiB, MiB, and/or GiB, if I ever see the latter two which is very unlikely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*CPU & Battery - Condensed this down by removing the four bars I had to indicate each core on my AMD Phenom II X4 N970 and replaced it with a Graph and information that displays the average of all four of said processors combines. Takes up a bit less room if you ask me*

CPU Speed (In Megahertz, Averaged)
CPU Usage (In Percentage, Averaged from my 4 Cores)
Pretty Graph for CPU usage (It's supposed to be Blue=Low Red=High, but it ended up a shade of Purple)
Battery Meter (Note: It always visually appears empty when fully charged, but still displays the correct %)

*Top 10 Processes - Including Kernel Processes, which will have a k in front of them, and init which god help you if you manage to kill init on a Linux systemhttp://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/RHAS4.JPG)*

Name
PID
CPU Usage

_*Note:* CPU Information changes constantly (Obviously  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so it likely will not be the same as in the screenshot. (AlsoDuh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) _

*Weather*

Temperature/Current Weather
4 Day Outlook with Temperature High/LOw
Other Important Weather Info (O Noez, ya'lls know my location nows!)

*Now Playing (Banshee Media Player) - Only works for Music (Love ya Banshee, but y u no import 35+ songs without crash!?)*

Song Name/Title
Progress Bar (Very Accurate too!)
Artist Name
Album Name

*Panel (Bottom): *BMPanel2 -_ Very Lightweight, which is good cause I hate Tint2 now for some reason. _

*BMPanel2's Components (from left to right)*


Workspace Indicator/Switcher (Caps/Num/Scroll Lock Indicator (My laptop doesnt have one on the keyboard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Trash, Volume, Battery, Network, Pidgin, Banshee, Update Notifier)
Snapshot Button*
Force Quit Button*
Logout/Shutdown Button*
The "(9)-Ball" Switch* (Effect Demonstrated in Screenshot. It's really just cb-fortune (Crunchbang Fortune Script), with Cirno from Touhou replacing Statler, because she's so damn smart, I dont know what I'd do without her! And yes, I purposely mispelt Says like that!)
Reload Conky Button*
Task/Window List
Systray, Date+Time

Judging by the Wallpaper, I assume you can figure out which game I've been slowly playing lately.

Btw, Wallpaper for whoever wants it, cause I figure at least one person will download it anyway:


----------



## Dangy (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice and simple, the way I like it.



Spoiler


----------



## kevan (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll post mah new desktop for my redone desktop I put XP on!


----------



## kevan (Sep 6, 2011)

And double post


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont know how to put up the picture of my picture but here is the url of the pic I use.
http://i.imgur.com/5aupE.jpg


----------



## Jasper07 (Sep 6, 2011)

PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

> I dont know how to put up the picture of my picture but here is the url of the pic I use.
> http://i.imgur.com/5aupE.jpg


Well that's kind of small... Isn't it very pixellated on your desktop?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 6, 2011)

I have it centered


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> -snip-


looks awesome. 
is something portrayed from the pic. or it's just clouds or something?


----------



## Mazor (Sep 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> is something portrayed from the pic. or it's just clouds or something?


Looks like just another generic low resolution nebula wallpaper.


----------



## Akeno Hayashi (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Splych (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoiler










it's taking it's time . . .


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 12, 2011)

Didnt notice how much no-no stuff I have till I did this


Spoiler


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 12, 2011)

Chrome OS doesn't have a desktop.


----------



## kevan (Sep 12, 2011)

PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

> Didnt notice how much no-no stuff I have till I did this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...









 some naughty stuff eh?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 12, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No its no-no stuff for your age group


----------



## kevan (Sep 12, 2011)

Nothings no-no when your 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just Illegal.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 12, 2011)

Nah its a no-no but to you its probs a yes-yes dont get caught-caught


----------



## kevan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes-Yes


----------



## Ace (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## wasim (Sep 14, 2011)

installed new themes and new sets of icons
so thought of posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler









 [



IjustloveTaiga!


----------



## Zorua (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2011)

Spoiler: herpnetbookresolutionderp


----------



## linuxGuru (Sep 23, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 23, 2011)

Spoiler











I need to clean up some of those icons, I have a bad habit of using my desktop as a "temporary" folder


----------



## iFish (Sep 23, 2011)

Really nice

http://d.ifish12.me/PHpy


----------



## kevan (Sep 23, 2011)

Personally I reckon your desktop could use a slightly better
wallpaper/theme iFish. But it's quite simple making it effective
aswell.


----------



## iFish (Sep 23, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Personally I reckon your desktop could use a slightly better
> wallpaper/theme iFish. But it's quite simple making it effective
> aswell.


.....Theme? What do you mean?


----------



## kevan (Sep 23, 2011)

I guess you could get custom themes for Mac if not you could follow a theme.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Gasp.


----------



## donaldgx (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler











just the basic


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 25, 2011)

heres mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the image is not the same everyday since its a slideshow


----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just the basic rainmeter thing, haven't got the time to do any more advanced stuff at the moment, though I really want to!
The background image is somewhat low in resolution...
enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 30, 2011)

<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->[[email protected] ~]$ ./beginlogtransmission.sh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> </b>(Dont run this it's not a real command)

Ahem....<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/150px-1648272.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

I know once again it hasn't been that long, but I have made some significant changes to all of my desktop environments on my Ubuntu install, sans Openbox (Changes to Openbox include Xfce4-Panel replacing BMPanel2, and use of Radiance GTK2+ and Openbox themes), and Gnome-shell, the latter of which which wont run at all (Not that I gave two rats about gs, it's a craptacular half-baked shell of a former DE)

Either way, I have also upgraded my release of Ubuntu. Now featuring more Ocelots! Well, not really...but heres a picture of an Ocelot Kitten!



Spoiler



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Ocelot_12.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> 
<b><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Dawwww...Isn't he kyuuuute!?<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>



Anyway, on with details.

<b>Operating System:</b> GNU/Linux ( > That I would ever use Windows (￣ー￣）)
<b>Distribution:</b> Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 (Oneric Ocelot) - <i> I Swear these are starting to sound like Rejected Megaman X bosses...</i>
<b>Desktop Environemnts Installed:</b> Unity (3D+2D), KDE4.7.1, Xfce4.8, Openbox3.5 (Not Shown), IceWM (Might Remove)

Now, adding a little more GNU/Linux love to this thread, I now post my desktops. I am most proud of my KDE and Xfce4 ones, Unity one's pretty cool though. 

<ul><li>Also included are the wallpapers that I used in case you want them! </li><li><i><b>All of the details/screenshots/etc are in the spoiler</b></i> as to not make this look to terribly cluttered. </li><li>I have also thumbnail'd said Screenshots and Wallpapers so it doesnt stretch the page.</li><li>All images are hosted on GBATemps lovely picture upload service as always. Whomever set this up, coded it, and maintains it, as well as the ones who originally thought of it it...I bow to you in thanks!</li><li>All Wallpapers are High-Res. Because nothing less is deserved to anyone.</li><li>Using the OnlyShowIn= Options in the conky-insertdesktopenvhere.desktop files, I was able to allow each desktop environment to have a different conky config. Not to hard to do really, but if you were curious to how I did this, now you know. Basically if you want that to only show in specific desktop evironments on Gnu/Linux, add Gnome, Xfce, Kde, Unity, etc, after the = sign. If for some reason you want it to start in one or more, but not anything not listed, seperate each desktop environment with a ; sign</li><li>Compiz Only runs in Unity, I have Kwin and Xfwm4 providing their own Compositors. And for the record, I use xcompmgr in Openbox.</li></ul>

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/48px-Kde-logo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--><u><b> KDE4.7.1 Desktop</b></u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b>Theme:</b> Rainbow Dash - MLP
<b>Screenshot:</b> <a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Nimbus-October%202011%20KDE%20Desktop-Rainbow%20Dash.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Nimbus-October%202011%20KDE%20Desktop-Rainbow%20Dash.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>

<b>Wallpaper: </b><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/1313926985864.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/1313926985864.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>
<b>KDE Icon Theme</b>: kFaenza
<b>Cursor Theme:</b>: Oxygen Ocean Blue
<b>KDE Style:</b> Oxygen
<b>KDE Desktop Theme:</b> Neon Glow
<b>KDE Color Theme:</b> Summer
<b>KDE Splash/Loading Screen (Not Visable):</b> Kubuntu-Silver
<b>Font:</b> Ubuntu (Not Including Conky)
<b>Window Manager:</b> Kwin
<b>GTK Icon Theme:</b> Faenza Cupertino
<b>GTK2+ Theme</b>: Oxygen-Gtk (Note: GTK3 Apps seem to not be theming with oxygen-gtk for some reason, even though the theme engine for GTK3 is obviously installed but I'll fix that later..)
<u><b>Applications Running (Both Maximzied and Minimized) </b></u> 
<ul><li><b>Conky</b> (Multipurpose Monitor - Minimal Config for KDE)</li><li><b>Banshee:</b> (Music/Media Player, forced Ambiance GTK2 Theme.) Now Playing: Snake Eater, MGS3 OST</li><li><b>Avant Window</b> Navigator (Dock, Only Launchers Visable) </li><li><b>Synapse</b> (Similar to Gnome Do, but better!)</li></ul>
Note: Dat low cpu use..... (Seriously 7% Is pretty Bawws for something like KDE4!). Also, FrozenIndignation, I know you'll probably love this one!

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/unity-logo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><u><b> Desktop (2D and 3D)</b></u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b>Theme:</b> Nimbus Gotta has his coffeh! 
<b>Screenshot:</b><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Nimbus%20-%20October%202011%20-%20Unity%20Desktop%20-%20Fragrance%20of%20Dark%20Coffee-Menu.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Nimbus%20-%20October%202011%20-%20Unity%20Desktop%20-%20Fragrance%20of%20Dark%20Coffee-Menu.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>

<b>Wallpaper:</b> <a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/coffee.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/coffee.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>
<b>GTK2+ Theme:</b> Ambiance
<b>GTK Icon Theme:</b> Ubuntu-Mono-Dark
<b>Cursor Theme:</b>: DMZ-White (Default)
<b>Window Manager:</b> Unity Window Manager (Not entirely sure what the real package/binary name is)
<b>Font:</b> Ubuntu (Not Including Conky)
<u><b>Applications Running</b></u>
<ul><li><b>Conky</b> (Minimal Config for Unity. Please note, I cannot get the Weather to display on this config in Fahrenheight.)</li><li><b>Banshee:</b> Now Playing: The Fragrance of Dark Coffee - Godots Theme Album: Turnabout Jazz Soul - Phoenix Wright Arranged Soundtrack</li></ul>
<b>Synapse</b>
Notes: The Icon you see below firefox is a Launcher for my Home directory. I forced it to use my Avatar (With an added border), and it also lists my other stuff

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/xfce4-logo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--coloro:#696969--><span style="color:#696969"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u><b>fce 4.8 Desktop</b></u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<b>Theme: Weapon Get!</b>
<b>Screenshot:</b> <a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Nimbus%20-%20October%202011%20Xfce4%20Desktop%20-%20Megaman.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Nimbus%20-%20October%202011%20Xfce4%20Desktop%20-%20Megaman.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>

<b>Wallpaper: <a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/75168.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/75168.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a></b>
<b>GTK2+ Theme:</b> Greybird
<b>GTK Icon Theme:</b> Faenza-Dark-Black-Varients
<b>Window Manager:</b> Xfce4 Window Manager (xfwm4) 
<b>Font:</b> Droid Sans (Not Including Conky)
<u><b>Applications Running</b></u>
<ul><li><b>Banshee</b> Playing Air Shooter (Mega Man 2 - Air Man Stage) Album - Mega Man: The Robot Museum OCR</li><li><b>Conky</b> (Minimal Config for Xfce)</li><li><b>Synapse</b></li></ul>

I have a Windows Install on this computer too, but I'm not gonna post it because it's really too plain to bother with. GNU/Linux is always more interesting, customizable and otherwise fun for me to mess with.

Also, if you'd like, heres some more free wallpapers. Because everyone loves freebies!  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yay.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yay.gif" /> 



Spoiler: May Contain Some Ponies



Ok, so I sorta lied...it contains lots of ponies!
<a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/29885%20-%20artist%3Acapt-nemo%20fluttershy%20%20wallpaper%20yay.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/29885%20-%20artist:capt-nemo%20fluttershy%20wallpaper%20yay.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/dj_p0n_3___intense___by_ultravioletisland-d39epix.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/dj_p0n_3___intense___by_ultravioletisland-d39epix.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Pinkie_Pie_Wallpaper.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Pinkie_Pie_Wallpaper.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/130611533441-rainbowpaper_1.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/130611533441-rainbowpaper_1.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/rainbow_dash_wallpaper_by_internationaltck-d46mmql.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/rainbow_dash_wallpaper_by_internationaltck-d46mmql.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/twilight_sparkle_wallpaper_by_allicornuk-d42go61.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/twilight_sparkle_wallpaper_by_allicornuk-d42go61.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/15.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/15.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/186e67b5c9313b3f5ded0a6dae43fc76adb63427.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/186e67b5c9313b3f5ded0a6dae43fc76adb63427.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/%5Banimepaper.net%5Dwallpaper-art-anime-k-on%21-keep-on-rocking%21-171043-tanoshimu-complex-1920x1200-37a0799d.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/[animepaper.net]wallpaper-art-anime-k-on!-keep-on-rocking!-171043-tanoshimu-complex-1920x1200-37a0799d.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Tengen%20Toppa%20Gurren-Lagann%2046.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/Tengen%20Toppa%20Gurren-Lagann%2046.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/78751.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/78751.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a><a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/inkscape_pasted_image_20100829_153855.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/inkscape_pasted_image_20100829_153855.png.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>



I'm open to complements and thoughts on these desktops I have so diligently constructed, so feel free to mention what you think, or if it is your desire to do so, mention nothing at all. I'm cool either way.

Oh and Twiffles...I didn't know you were a Linux user 

*Squeehugs Twiffles!*

You must tell me what Distro you use. I've used Ubuntu, Arch, OpenSuSE, Mint, Fedora, and Debian in the past. I currently feel at home with Ubuntu, albeit Arch taught me so much about Linux, I couldn't cover it all in 15 topics on these forums. I'm not too fond of the Novell half of OpenSuSE for all the traitorus acts Novell has commited with Microsoft in the past. Mint's ok, just a refurbished Ubuntu though, Fedora's pretty pro, but I never got used to it, and there are alot of packages which I cant get in Fedora that I love. Debian...yeah...gotta respect my fellow Debian Pon....I mean Bros, without them, Ubuntu wouldn't exist.

*yawn*

I must go get some more coffee....need eet nao!

<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->[[email protected] ~]$ ./endlogtransmission.sh </b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->(Dont run this it's not a real command)


----------



## bialy_gibson (Sep 30, 2011)

Snake Eater by Cynthia Harrel - great opening theme, it is obvious it inspired such elaborate post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my humble desktop:


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2011)

Alright, someone posted this wallpaper on a recent piracy thread and I loved it. Figured I might as well make it my background.



Spoiler


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 30, 2011)

Might as well post my Desktop as well.


Spoiler











And here's the full image


----------



## tagzard (Sep 30, 2011)

Comment if you like!


----------



## yusuo (Sep 30, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Comment if you like!



Wow ever heard of a start menu, I hate clutter personally.






Sorry for the uber stretch, i've got dual monitors, watching a movie on one of them and it super stretched the other one on a screen cap


----------



## tagzard (Sep 30, 2011)

yusuo said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love clutter.


----------



## prowler (Sep 30, 2011)

oh wow tagzard, if you was on Windows XP, Desktop Cleanup Wizard would be screaming at you right now


----------



## yusuo (Sep 30, 2011)

just deleted


----------



## tagzard (Sep 30, 2011)

yusuo said:
			
		

> [deleted as it was quite rude to one mr tagzard, sorry bout that


No it is okay. Post it. Just take out the obnoxious part.
They are argumentative. I admit that.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 30, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See thats what I don't get, you know your argumentative and still continue to be, just why?

You really that bored, and rant over, i refuse to hijack this thread.

(watches as tagzard goes creates a thread about how argumentative he is lol)


----------



## tagzard (Sep 30, 2011)

yusuo said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a new man. I don't troll. You people make your own arguments off my threads.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Oct 4, 2011)

Just installed rainmeter on the thing, looks like a beast.


Spoiler










If you're gonna ask what's my cooling, its cooled by the Psionic Power emanating from Aiur, thats why temps are 0


----------



## Narayan (Oct 4, 2011)

Spoiler










new wallpaper...
that's all.

forgot to add spoiler tags.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time. said:
			
		

> Just installed rainmeter on the thing, looks like a beast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's pretty sweet! Liking the Metro type outlay.

Mine is pretty basic, but here we go



Spoiler


----------



## haddad (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is mine:



Spoiler


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is mine


Spoiler


----------



## Devin (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler











Give me a sec.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 11, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Oh and Twiffles...I didn't know you were a Linux user
> 
> *Squeehugs Twiffles!*
> 
> You must tell me what Distro you use.


Err, I don't use Linux as a desktop OS anymore due to needing the constant usage of certain Windows programs, among other things.
When I did it was primarily Debian, and a short fling I had with Gentoo. I still use it (Debian) as the OS for my servers, of course.

I still get that feeling of wanting to return to it, every so often though.



Spoiler: funny faces and ego boosting


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 12, 2011)

Twiffles said:


> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Twiffles...I didn't know you were a Linux user
> ...



Awesome wallpaper btw, Is that BMPanel2?

I've never left Linux at all since I started using it. My Windows installs are almost always Virtualized, and to be honest, there is nothing that I would use on a daily basis for that that would require my use of Windows outside of that. But I do understand the feeling, that sense of power, customize-ability, the source code and the fact that it's free, it does become sort of sentimental in one way or another to oneself after a great deal of use


----------



## CortalRage (Oct 12, 2011)

Spoiler











 mah desktop :3 I have two screensavers, one on each screen. One is Super Mario Galaxy screensaver and the other is History of mario ^^


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine:
http://gbatemp.net/u..._218_741727.png


----------



## iFish (Oct 18, 2011)

Changed it up a bit. I wonder how people in real life will react. 

http://cl.ly/3o0E0i200w25120G0R1N


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been into Vocaloid recently



Spoiler


----------



## person66 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is mine, it just randomly goes through space wallpapers.



Spoiler: WARNING: HUGE image inside (two monitors)









Sorry its a jpg, but the png version was 4mb, so I didn't want to use that


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 23, 2011)

I have 2 wallpapers, one of which is SFW and one very NSFW.

SFW


Spoiler











NSFW NSFW NSFW (mods please don't remove)


Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Nov 1, 2011)

Somewhat festive. 

http://cl.ly/1P2B2Q1k070A1b0Q3b0H/o


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 1, 2011)

iFish said:


> Somewhat festive.
> 
> http://cl.ly/1P2B2Q1k070A1b0Q3b0H/o


somehow i'm not surprised by that at all


----------



## iFish (Nov 1, 2011)

Terminator02 said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhat festive.
> ...


:3 
You should expect such from me~


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine looks like that:



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Nov 3, 2011)

Spoiler: :3


----------



## silly_z45 (Nov 4, 2011)

heres mine; simple and minimal the way i like it



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 4, 2011)

silly_z45 said:


> heres mine; simple and minimal the way i like it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's pretty nice, how do you make the desktop appear like that?


----------



## silly_z45 (Nov 4, 2011)

rain meter for the time (this particular clock came from simple media 1.1)

then object dock (free version) for the dock.

hide windows taskbar.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoiler











I need to clean it up.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 4, 2011)

@silly_z45: Thanks! My desktop looks a lot better now. :>

Here's what it looks like now:


Spoiler













Thesolcity said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, so many stuff on the bottom dock.
But amazing wallpaper.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Nov 4, 2011)

My desktop is SF vs. NY (Optimus Prime vs. Megatron). Pretty badass in my opinion. And yay, one of the few Mac users here on the Temp.

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:974]


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/unledjim.png/

Looks sexy.


----------



## Selim873 (Nov 7, 2011)

This is mine, Zorin OS, it's a Linux OS built off of Ubuntu 11.04.  It's for Windows Users who want to have an easy and smooth access to Linux.  It's a really nice OS!  Probably my favorite!



Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Prince (Nov 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Spoiler: :3



Epic desktop is epic!  (How did you make the taskbar like that?)

Now here's mine:



Spoiler: My OLD desktop













Spoiler: My NEW desktop


----------



## Splych (Nov 9, 2011)

Wallaper source Fubuki  ?
the skyrim one .


----------



## Mr. Prince (Nov 9, 2011)

Splych said:


> Wallaper source Fubuki  ?
> the skyrim one .



From Skyrim's official website: http://www.elderscrolls.com/skyrim/downloads/


----------



## prowler (Nov 9, 2011)

Fubuki-Kun said:


> Epic desktop is epic!  (How did you make the taskbar like that?)


I forgot what I used but you can find them all on DeviantART. Start Orb, icons (they're called Token) and theme are separate.

Here's a textless version of that Skyrim Wallpaper btw: http://i.imgur.com/XL4wI.jpg


----------



## Mr. Prince (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, but I like the one with text more!


----------



## Splych (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for both the wallpapers !
I chose to go for the textless one since I am simply liking that look of the artwork !


----------



## Dangy (Nov 11, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Nov 12, 2011)

New!

http://cl.ly/442S2p0W3B0N291W2l36


----------



## Nujui (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Prince (Nov 14, 2011)

@soulx

Can you tell me wallpaper source?


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 15, 2011)

Tooo big!



Spoiler



[sharedmedia=gallery:images:1244]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## junkerde (Nov 15, 2011)

i have tits on my desktop so no.


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 21, 2011)

Delicious.


----------



## Splych (Nov 21, 2011)

@DrOctapu - what IS that o_o ? the thing that looks like it plays music ? and what theme does it have? looks awesome .


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, the wallpaper is animated, yes, that's a dock instead of the taskbar icons.


----------



## prowler (Nov 21, 2011)

Splych said:


> @DrOctapu - what IS that o_o ? the thing that looks like it plays music ? and what theme does it have? looks awesome .


Winamp - Durarara!! skin


----------



## Arras (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty basic, but it works for me and it's fast. The bar on the bottom is actually dark transparent, but somehow it ends up black in screenshots.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 21, 2011)

Fubuki-Kun said:


> @soulx
> 
> Can you tell me wallpaper source?



Original is here (I once searched for a portal wallpaper and came across it): http://gavade.deviantart.com/art/Very-Looooong-Time-168351625?q=boost%3Apopular%20%28%28glados%29%20AND%20%28by%3Agavade%29%29&qo=1

The artist also made some variations of it, you can find them here: http://gavade.deviantart.com/gallery/?q=glados


----------



## Aijelsop (Nov 21, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## FlameHelix (Nov 21, 2011)

Aijelsop said:


> Meh.


HOW?! PLEASE SHARE YOUR SECRETS MASTER


----------



## prowler (Nov 21, 2011)

FlameHelix said:


> HOW?! PLEASE SHARE YOUR SECRETS MASTER


If I'm right..
http://rocketdock.com/
http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Shine-2-0-for-Windows-7-172671190
http://rainmeter.net/cms/ - unsure of the clock


----------



## FlameHelix (Nov 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> FlameHelix said:
> 
> 
> > HOW?! PLEASE SHARE YOUR SECRETS MASTER
> ...




me love you long time


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## soulbad (Nov 21, 2011)

I quite like the buttons on this theme.


Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Excellentnuke (Nov 26, 2011)

prowler_ said:


>



How'd you get your desktop to look like that?


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Theme: http://minhtrimatrix...Elune-199350232
Startorb: http://fediafedia.de...ttons-221673288
Icons: http://brsev.deviant...Token-128429570
http://rainmeter.net/cms/
http://white-baron.d...three-175994306
http://col-darby.dev...1-4-3-185168857

Wallpaper: http://i.imgur.com/GX06w.jpg


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 29, 2011)

It's funny because I hate BRS.


Spoiler: liekomgdood


----------



## YayMii (Nov 29, 2011)

Just changed it a bit.


Spoiler: 1366x768 OSX desktop. The dock is usually hidden, but I unhid it for the purpose of this photo










I'd also put a screenshot of my Windows 7 desktop, except it's mostly default, so it's not that special.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

Spoiler: I just print screen'd mine~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Spoiler: I just print screen'd mine~


why isn't the wallpaper at full or something? i forgot the term.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't really care about desktop tunning, so I leave mine as it is, outta laziness.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 2, 2011)

I want to be like prowler845prwlrprowler_ because it's cool. Apparently.


Spoiler


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 2, 2011)

Current desktop in anticipation for what looks to be a great game ;D.


Spoiler


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 6, 2011)

Spoiler










Guess what boss.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 10, 2011)

My desktop


Spoiler











I'll re-organize the stuff there later


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

here's mine



Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Dec 12, 2011)

Best of both worlds :3


Spoiler



[titleut windows in my osx so i can windows while i mac and mac while i windows]


----------



## soulbad (Dec 14, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2011)

my other computer


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 2, 2012)

Minimal effort setup on my new subnotebook:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Best of both worlds :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How do you manage that?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > Best of both worlds :3
> ...


I'm running Windows 7 in VMware Fusion on OS X. VMware Fusion has a 'Unity' mode that allows you to run Windows programs in the same environment as Mac apps. It also gives the option of showing the Windows taskbar (like in the screenshot), but I usually keep it disabled because I have a habit of opening My Computer when I'm trying to open Finder.


----------



## xNicollas (Jan 2, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 2, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > YayMii said:
> ...


Looks like VMWare Workstation has that feature too.
I'll look at it sometime.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 3, 2012)

Been wanting to do this for a while..






By cr1msonghoul at 2012-01-02


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is mine, I like it because of that Cool vibe!


Spoiler






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jan 3, 2012)

I used GeekTool to customize my mac desktop. Nothing fancy, I'm not an artist or anything. 


Spoiler


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 4, 2012)

Spoiler: desktop


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> Spoiler


Is this Windows 7? how you the the start bar like that?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2012)

I recently removed the modded Hello Kitty skin..

Going to work on it again and make it better.
Ohwell this is my desktop atm.



Spoiler


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 6, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Yes it is windows 7 and it was a theame I found, that just so happens to change the start menu like that


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dter ic said:
> ...


Damn.... I need to find out how people do that... Does it has anything to do with editing the registry or getting a software downloaded?


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 7, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> > jarejare3 said:
> ...


You just download the theme., which comes in an .exe and it does all the magic


----------



## Licardo7 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Jan 8, 2012)

Licardo7 said:


>


can you tell me where to get that themE?


----------



## Licardo7 (Jan 8, 2012)

Narayan said:


> can you tell me where to get that themE?



Here you go man, as for installing. It took me about 4 hours so have fun  Just pay close attention to instructions. 

Theme: READ EVERYTHING, trust me
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/windows7/visualstyle/?order=9&offset=48#/d3npbi5

For the background windows phone style menu thingy:
http://omnimo.info/
Its for rainmeter so just install that before installing this


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that picture! Can you post a link to it?
Also this my desktop


Spoiler: Mah desktop!


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 9, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > Been wanting to do this for a while..
> ...


here ya' go
http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/12700000/Charizard-charizard-12788678-1024-640.jpg


----------



## Licardo7 (Jan 12, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Damn.... I need to find out how people do that... Does it has anything to do with editing the registry or getting a software downloaded?



http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=start+changer#/d2j3d3j
here you go


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 12, 2012)

Licardo7 said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.... I need to find out how people do that... Does it has anything to do with editing the registry or getting a software downloaded?
> ...


I think he's talking about this


Spoiler


----------



## Licardo7 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> Licardo7 said:
> 
> 
> > jarejare3 said:
> ...


Ah kk, i thought he was talking just about the orb


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my new Comps desktop, IMO it's absolutely awesome, apart from my game wall(Messy)... anyway the 5 images, yep you heard right, 5 for the 1 monitor =D are here:


Spoiler



First image, Floor:




Second image, Game wall:




Third image, Program wall:




Fourth image: Folder shortcut wall:




FIfth wall, currently unused, thinking of what to add:


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## celcodioc (Jan 16, 2012)

Just reinstalled Windows...



Spoiler


----------



## CanadaX21 (Jan 20, 2012)

[Removed]


----------



## Mr. Prince (Jan 21, 2012)

CanadaX21 said:


> Finally got around to updating my laptop again
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice!  What's the resolution? And wallpaper source?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 21, 2012)

Well here's mine


----------



## iFish (Jan 21, 2012)

CanadaX21 said:


> Finally got around to updating my laptop again
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I like your wallpaper. 
But what I don't get is: Why would you want your computer to look and feel like a tablet optimized UI? Doesn't that defeat the point of a desktop OS? I mean, I am not trying to tell you not to like it, by all means, enjoy your computer. I'm just curious why.


----------



## CanadaX21 (Jan 23, 2012)

[Removed]


----------



## T-hug (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is my desktop, cleaner than it ever has been and I just love the image, I saw it on the back cover of the latest gamesTM mag UK and it made me laugh.
I think it's very clever and I am currently in love with the game so figured it would make an ace background for my desktop:


Spoiler



http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k557/beckyhp/dsdt.png


You can get the original image here: http://flipbookstudi...ages/ds_dps.jpg
Just click to zoom and right click to set or save.  It cuts off the crappy bottom bit with all the console logos when set.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Jan 23, 2012)

ThugATRON said:


> Here is my desktop, cleaner than it ever has been and I just love the image, I saw it on the back cover of the latest gamesTM mag UK and it made me laugh.
> I think it's very clever and I am currently in love with the game so figured it would make an ace background for my desktop:
> 
> 
> ...



It's punny, because it is SOOOO true 

But it's still one of my fav games!


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 27, 2012)

Spoiler










It's a rotating wallpaper.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 27, 2012)

^ nice one


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 27, 2012)

Spoiler












Fairly minimal. Imaginatively, I have the same desktop on my other monitor.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 28, 2012)

Not having found an interesting thread to post in, I guess I'll post here.

After about 50 years of figuring out how to upload an image with this layout, this



Spoiler











I hid some stuff with fences. Just some folders I don't use as much and the Cryengine/Unreal development kits stuff.

Also hi


----------



## Domination (Jan 28, 2012)

Just...

BLACK EVERYWHERE



Spoiler











(Hey, at least it's not a completely blank image.)


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 3, 2012)

Spoiler











*gifi4, how did you make that 5 image on the desktop?*


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> -Snip
> *gifi4, how did you make that 5 image on the desktop?*


It's a program called Bumptop. If you want to use it, get the cracked version, you can no longer pay for the full version. 
Personally, I got rid of it after a short while, it gets a little old.


----------



## prowler (Feb 3, 2012)

Spoiler: My desktop is a dumping ground. lolcensornsfwimageandtorrent


----------



## Forstride (Feb 5, 2012)

Just cleaned up my desktop and set a new wallpaper a bit ago:



Spoiler


----------



## BumFace (Feb 20, 2012)

This is my new wallpaper, my god i love Touhou.


Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Prince (Feb 23, 2012)

Spoiler











I LOVE THIS SKIN


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fubuki-Kun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get this?


----------



## Mr. Prince (Feb 24, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Fubuki-Kun said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



You need rainmeter for this: http://axerron.deviantart.com/art/Skyrim-Rainmeter-Suite-v2-283817269


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 24, 2012)

Fubuki-Kun said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Fubuki-Kun said:
> ...


Thanks, I set it up now.


----------



## OSpencerO (Feb 25, 2012)

*This is the wallpaper I'm currently using on the computer I use most often.	-Spencer  *​

Spoiler: "My Current Wallpaper!"


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 13, 2012)

Changed my background


Spoiler


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's my new one... Wanted a mac look without paying out the ass for it


Spoiler







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## prowler (Mar 14, 2012)

Spoiler











Fresh installed Windows 7 a week ago.
I made a dumpster folder to dump things in instead of my desktop but that hasn't worked out so well
yes i know about the logo cut off, no i dont care.


----------



## Domination (Mar 29, 2012)

Just got back my laptop today and decided to install rainmeter and customise it a bit. Nothing amazing or anything, but its cool enough for me.



Spoiler


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 3, 2012)

Spoiler











I like my wallpaper a lot, so I kept my desktop simple.


----------



## soulbad (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Krestent (Apr 4, 2012)

rehevkor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for necro-quote, but do you have the link to your wallpaper?


----------



## smealum (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I'm bored so here's mine :



Spoiler


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 4, 2012)

Krestent said:


> Sorry for necro-quote, but do you have the link to your wallpaper?



I do!

http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/40448/

(don't let the title put you off)


----------



## soulbad (Apr 4, 2012)

Krestent said:


> rehevkor said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Here: click


----------



## Krestent (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 6, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 6, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 9, 2012)

Spoiler











If anyone could recommend me better Rainmeter skins, please do so


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Forstride (Apr 11, 2012)

Spoiler











I like to use Minecraft screenshots as my background most of the time.


----------



## philip11 (Apr 13, 2012)

If I posted a picture of all my desktops then I would be at this a long time anyway here's my Desktop to a newly installed Linux Mint



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 22, 2012)

Spoiler











Well I decided to try using Rainmeter once again. I think the clock combined with the background look pretty nice.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 3, 2012)

Just something bright and simple



Spoiler


----------



## kupo3000 (May 3, 2012)

Here's mine.


Spoiler


----------



## chains_of_androm (May 8, 2012)

mine



Spoiler


----------



## iFish (May 8, 2012)

I use to use anime avatars and border-line NSFW ones until I started bringing my laptop to school for essays.

http://d.ifish12.me/fhHd+


----------



## Alaude (May 13, 2012)

My Desktop Pic.....


Spoiler


----------



## DCG (May 13, 2012)

-.-" realy need to clean my desktop again...
However, due to my laptop being down, I've got to stick with it as my school pc aswell.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (May 17, 2012)

heres mines http://wallpaperforg...Jack_Design.jpg


----------



## .Chris (May 17, 2012)

My netbook desktop. I don't really feel like customizing Unity that heavily, too lazy. 



Spoiler












Muse FTW! XD


----------



## triassic911 (May 18, 2012)

Spoiler











My IP is listed if anyone wants to hack me.


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 18, 2012)

Spoiler











I still have no idea why I am using dual monitors on a laptop but I dont care anymore. Also its really empty since having to restore to factory defaults last week.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2012)

Spoiler: My desktop










EDIT: forgot mention ths yesterday
@*Black-Ice*
Yes my background for my computer is the same picture you posted. Thanks for posting that, it's adorable!


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2012)

uncleaned version of mine ;3



Spoiler


----------



## ChaosAngel (May 18, 2012)

Spoiler











Here's Mine!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 20, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## SavvyTaco (May 21, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## 098v (May 25, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## Click This (Jun 3, 2012)

3000x resolution warning.


Spoiler











It's glorious!


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoiler










Not the best quality wallpaper I guess, but good enough for me.


----------



## Civori (Jun 3, 2012)

I have alternating backgrounds on. It's nice every time I come back to my computer to have a different wallpaper up. Here is what was up this time. Not my favorite, but it's still pretty sexy imo.


Spoiler


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Click This (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoiler










Might as well post my laptop desktop as well.
I took the photo myself.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm using a Diablo III themed background for my desktop



Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

KEEPIN IT ALIVE



Spoiler











MTG backgrounds are always great.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 28, 2012)

Spoiler











big >>


----------



## supermario5029 (Jun 29, 2012)

I reinstalled my Windows 7 because my PC was broken, so my smarter bro found out that you needed to reinstall Windows 7, that's why I don't have many icons on my Desktop.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jun 29, 2012)

My 2 current wallpapers.

http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_1328/gallery_174986_1328_1522706.png

http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_1328/gallery_174986_1328_2582317.png


----------



## Arras (Jun 29, 2012)

Spoiler










 That game is awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2012)

Spoiler: My current desktop


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 2, 2012)

Xoo00o0o0o said:


> My 2 current wallpapers.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_1328/gallery_174986_1328_1522706.png
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_1328/gallery_174986_1328_2582317.png


Where'd you get the first one?


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jul 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Xoo00o0o0o said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 current wallpapers.
> ...



I'll upload it to imgur in 1080p
http://imgur.com/JmVqJ


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's mine:


Spoiler


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 26, 2012)

Spoiler











I wish I could get rid of the logo and the text.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 28, 2012)

Desktop (I have a DreamScene background)


Spoiler


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2012)

Spoiler










My son on the beach.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2012)

Eh mine's kinda plain, but it works well for me. ^^
Also I have about 20 different changing backgrounds.  This one is just  one that I particularly like.


Spoiler


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 28, 2012)

Just a plain and simple desktop:


Spoiler


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 28, 2012)

Cicling through Kingdom Hearts-wallpapers. This is my favorite:



Spoiler


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2012)

Xoo00o0o0o said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Xoo00o0o0o said:
> ...



can you upload both of them? thanks.


----------



## jamesaa (Jul 28, 2012)

Spoiler










Feel like changing it, might steal one from this thread 

EDIT: Helps if I add the spoiler tags


----------



## smealum (Jul 28, 2012)

I currently have two interchanging backgrounds which I both really like. 



Spoiler


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jul 29, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Xoo00o0o0o said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



Here is the link for both, all in one link

http://imgur.com/Zfz97,WZ4DI


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jul 30, 2012)

Well this is my current one





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## prosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Not minding a wallpaper change..


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 26, 2012)

Spoiler










Do you get the reference?


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> Do you get the reference?


If you don't you're either pretty amazing at that game, grinded like hell, were not curious enough or never played it.

My desktop:


----------



## iFish (Sep 9, 2012)

The desktop of the iMac I use at school everyday(until my cable comes in the mail to use my MacBook Pro on the monitor): http://d.ifish12.me/hySD+

My MacBook Pro: http://d.ifish12.me/GeFT+ 

I'd post my school Windows computer but I don't have an image on-hand


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2012)

Felt like uploading ;3



Spoiler


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 10, 2012)

Spoiler










I have a changing background

edit: added spoiler and turned off imageshack's auto re-size


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 10, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Sep 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Felt like uploading ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Your desktop is such a mess :V

And stuff overlapping....


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

I like it the way it is.
Stuff that I don't really have a place for gets tucked away behind the widgets.
And the rocket dock will disappear when I hit winkey+D or the Aeropeek button.


It used to be much worse due to having way more stuff on the desktop xd


----------



## Shockwind (Sep 16, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## philip11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Plain And Simple Windows 8.


----------



## Krestent (Sep 20, 2012)

Shockwind said:


> Spoiler


Do you have a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 20, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## raiderscrusade (Sep 20, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> Spoiler



I must say, if that is Windows (it looks like it from the screenshot), you have done a good job because it looks absolutely legit!


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 21, 2012)

raiderscrusade said:


> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Thanks! It's actually a custopack theme, and the clock is from rainmeter.


----------



## EbraamMorcos (Oct 3, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> > Hikaru said:
> ...


good work there


----------



## Shockwind (Oct 6, 2012)

Krestent said:


> Shockwind said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Yeah.. right here.


Spoiler



http://desktopwallpaperhdz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Lonesome-in-The-Galaxy-Wallpapers.jpg


----------



## Forstride (Oct 12, 2012)

Spoiler











Nothing fancy, but it's clean, and I like it.


----------



## DCG (Oct 29, 2012)

Spoiler








 
It's a newer one, used to be space.

Might post my other ones aswell (got 3 pc's)


----------



## soulbad (Nov 3, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## philip11 (Nov 15, 2012)

Spoiler










 
My new Dual Monitor setup


----------



## Splych (Dec 4, 2012)

Spoiler








it's been a while.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2012)

A clean desk top is a happy desk top. 


Spoiler


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is my Desktop right now, I have about 35 wallpapers in random rotation mind you,

Resized the image to 75% to not over fill the page



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2013)

I kept mine basic for now.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 10, 2013)

Spoiler










I finally stopped saving all kinds of junk to my desktop. Feels so much nicer.
I also have cycling dark/grey toned wallpapers to match my Custopack theme.
It'd be nice to get some custom icons for Chrome and Steam, and maybe the folders, but ehhh. Too lazy.

edit: Aaaaand I changed it a little 



Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Jan 11, 2013)

My current setup. Wallpapers are on rotation.
Black rectangles are because of how I have my screens arranged, the screenshot program set the image like that. My laptop's internal monitor is on the left.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Click This (Jan 29, 2013)

Spoiler










 
My desktop. Literally.
Still a work in progress.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 4, 2013)

Click This said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Specs? (Just for fun.)


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 4, 2013)

Spoiler










 My current desktop.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Specs? (Just for fun.)


 
Well its an older thinkpad by the look of it, then again Lenovo hasnt really changed the design since they bought the laptop part from IBM So safe to assume its some sort of Core 2 Duo system... 

on topic here is another one of my wallpapers



Spoiler


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Click This (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Specs? (Just for fun.)


 
The laptop's a 2010 Thinkpad x201s with i7/8GB/120GB SSD.

My desktop is i5 3570K @ 4GHz, 8GB RAM, 240GB SSD, 7850 2GB, and another 1TB HDD.

And yeah, all Thinkpads look the same.


----------



## Pokecix (Feb 8, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 8, 2013)

Meh, I still use Win 7 for old school games.



Spoiler: Click at your own risk


----------



## Depravo (Feb 8, 2013)

Y'all far too cluttered for my liking.



Spoiler


----------



## learnin2hack (Feb 9, 2013)

Spoiler





 My Desktop


----------



## Lacius (Feb 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to stand all these cluttered desktops:


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Celice (Feb 10, 2013)

Spoiler











Clutter is a sign of doing something, not nothing 

D:


----------



## YayMii (Feb 25, 2013)

^I disagree. Clutter is a sign of disorganization.

I just got a "new" desktop PC (by that I mean 5 yrs old), and since I'm switching from this 11" Macbook Air, this 22" monitor feels a bit too big.
So I have my desktop set up like this so I can window my games and have the window border blend in with the background (instead of just doing borderless, so I can still move the window around):


Spoiler


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 7, 2013)

Well here is another wallpaper from my ever growing rotation


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 8, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Well here is another wallpaper from my ever growing rotation
> 
> *snip*


Blocking out the pr0n site on your taskbar, eh?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 8, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Blocking out the pr0n site on your taskbar, eh?


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> A clean desk top is a happy desk top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Well that explains why you dont like PC gaming, you have a MAC !


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> Well that explains why you dont like PC gaming, you have a MAC !


True. As well as a few other factors, gaming on a laptop make you look like a tard, and my laptop is a few years older than most (circa 2008). 

FYI I am also bootcamped with Windows 7. I use it quite a bit.


----------



## Arras (Mar 8, 2013)

Spoiler










I really should clean up my desktop again, there's only two icons there I actually use (osu and recycle bin).


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Spoiler










 
I have a folder on my desktop containing all non-Steam games (Pirated/Not on Steam) and added that as a toolbar on the taskbar.

Also, I have about 4000 Wallpapers on rotation. Including NSFW ones


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Mar 8, 2013)

The lastest version of my desktop on Windows Server 2012.
I don't like having lots of icons on my desktop, that's what the start screen is for.


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2013)

My current background. I have a script that switches my background to a random picture in folder every two minutes


----------



## air2004 (Mar 18, 2013)

I used to use a live desktop , if you want I can send info on how


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 18, 2013)

Dialga.The.Maste said:


> The lastest version of my desktop on Windows Server 2012.
> I don't like having lots of icons on my desktop, that's what the start screen is for.


 
Why Server 2012 if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2013)

im sill working on my desktop theme and tweaking it. if you guys any suggestions, i don't mind hearing it at all. if you guys know a wallpaper which will go better with my theme and make it not look like a mac OS, please tell. 



Spoiler


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Mar 19, 2013)

My current desktop


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2013)

I am still tweaking mine, but this is what I have done thus far.


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I am still tweaking mine, but this is what I have done thus far.
> View attachment 2091


 
catboy, which dock are you using.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Flame said:


> catboy, which dock are you using.


I am using Cairo-dock


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I am using Cairo-dock


 
ME TOO! got any good plugins or tips for it?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Flame said:


> ME TOO! got any good plugins or tips for it?


I am just using the latest plugin pack really. Nothing special. I don't really do anything fancy with it. I tweak the settings a little to make it look fancy, but mostly just functions like a standard dock-bar should.


----------



## robgraves (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Katsumi San (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is Desktop Screenshot.

Edit: I think I may be little rezu lol


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2013)

I did some tweaking and switched back over to LMDE since it's pretty much the only Linux distro to work on my laptop with no problems.
This is my current desktop, I have it set up to switch randomly every 2 minutes.
 

Those are just a few. I am working on an Openbox desktop as well, but I don't plan on finishing that one right away.


----------



## LoloLakitu (Apr 13, 2013)

Switching between a bunch of VG related wallpapers, my favourite one shown.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2013)

I recently installed Ubuntu 13.04 back onto my laptop and then installed the Jolicloud Desktop onto of it


----------



## Chary (Apr 30, 2013)

Mac desktop:





Laptop:


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 13, 2013)

i use this


----------



## ars25 (May 19, 2013)

Spoiler










one of my many backgrounds


----------



## Andavan (May 24, 2013)

I agree with above post..


----------



## Kyle Hyde (May 24, 2013)

Made the WP myself ;P


----------



## Depravo (May 24, 2013)

A program called Fences finally convinced me to ditch the 'tabula rasa' approach.



Spoiler










 
I have all the official Guild Wars 2 wallpapers rotating.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (May 25, 2013)




----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2013)

Spoiler: nerdgasm










 
It somehow buggered up, was working without any problems an hour ago ;/

Edit: lemme censor it a tiny bit ;p


----------



## Chary (May 25, 2013)

This is the background currently on my laptop. I've got 4 other computers, so I might post their desktop wallpapers as well.


----------



## DarkWork0 (May 25, 2013)

http://media.blizzard.com/d3/media/wallpapers/wallpaper009/wallpaper009-1920x1200.jpg

Currently using this one, thinking of changing to one of these:
http://media.blizzard.com/d3/media/wallpapers/wallpaper028/wallpaper028-1920x1200.jpg
http://media.blizzard.com/d3/media/wallpapers/wallpaper029/wallpaper029-1920x1200.jpg


----------



## ars25 (May 25, 2013)

Depravo said:


> A program called Fences finally convinced me to ditch the 'tabula rasa' approach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you got fences too still decideing to buy it


----------



## bialy_gibson (Jun 1, 2013)

I like to keep my desktop clean and tidy .


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2013)

My current desktop 
I am currently running Sabayon Linux


----------



## ThreeThrid (Jun 26, 2013)

BoneMonkey said:


> Post a pic of your desktop wallpaper !
> 
> i need a new wallpaper for my desktop cant find a good one


 

See if you love mine, black & white wallpaper


----------



## Dork (Jun 27, 2013)

My desktop, it's animated.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

First time in years since I started using KDE and the recent updates seems to have really made it a worthy desktop for my uses. Also yes I am still using Sabayon because it's freaking amazing!


----------



## Lacius (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> First time in years since I started using KDE and the recent updates seems to have really made it a worthy desktop for my uses. Also yes I am still using Sabayon because it's freaking amazing!
> *snip*


 
Your Lucario wallpaper's aspect ratio is off.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's mine after updating to Windows 7.


----------



## Civori (Jul 3, 2013)

Not the best anime in the world, but I happened to like the wallpaper .
http://prntscr.com/1d9r2o


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Lacius said:


> Your Lucario wallpaper's aspect ratio is off.


 
I updated it


Any arguments against it are now invalid because it's Yoshi's Island and Yoshi's Island is pure perfection.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Any arguments against it are now invalid because it's Yoshi's Island and Yoshi's Island is pure perfection.


 
The aspect is still off.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's what I'm using right now


----------



## pierslogic (Jul 3, 2013)

Just found my way through in windows 8... so confusing. This is my wallpaper, both on the laptop and stationary PC. I like it simple yet having somewhat of a nice look to it. ^^

*Edit: Lmao and here I thought the pic got uploaded. ^^'*


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Lacius said:


> The aspect is still off.


 
Sorry all arguments become invalid when dealing with Yoshi's Island...also I have background set to scale, so it does stretch them a little causing it to be a little off.
I seriously hate black bars around my background when it's not set to scale.


----------



## Arras (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Sorry all arguments become invalid when dealing with Yoshi's Island...also I have background set to scale, so it does stretch them a little causing it to be a little off.
> I seriously hate black bars around my background when it's not set to scale.


Can't you find backgrounds that are the right size or larger and crop them to prevent scaling issues? That's usually what I do.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Arras said:


> Can't you find backgrounds that are the right size or larger and crop them to prevent scaling issues? That's usually what I do.


 
Actually don't really see the big deal, it looks fine to me and that's all that matters.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 3, 2013)

I only see mine once every few weeks, but every time I do I have to stop and stare (I use one of the Windows aero themes from the Microsoft site)



Spoiler


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 7, 2013)

I like to keep it Nice and Simple


----------



## Zorua (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice and clean, just the way I like it.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2013)

I finally got my Chromebook!


----------



## 098v (Jul 16, 2013)

Rocking dat Xubuntu 13.04 swag


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2013)

I was bored, lol


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm using a blue tile one: it would be great to use as the tiled floor in your kitchen. The picture is really tiny so it naturally looks tiled.


ZAFDeltaForce said:


> I use the standard Windows XP Wallpaper named "Windows XP" with the Royale theme (theme used in Windows ME)


 
Boring.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 28, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I'm using a blue tile one: it would be great to use as the tiled floor in your kitchen. The picture is really tiny so it naturally looks tiled.
> 
> 
> Boring.


That was in 2007. Times have changed.


But hey, to each his own.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 31, 2013)

View attachment 3594


----------



## dreams062 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## PityOnU (Jul 31, 2013)

Hikaru said:


>


 
How did you set that up?


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 31, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> How did you set that up?


 

Rocketdock w/ FourFX 13 dock theme and Token Icons, Premiere theme, and Elegance 2 Rainmeter skins.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 6, 2013)

large image ahoy


Spoiler











 
Finally got a new monitor that can do 1920x1080, so I fixed up my windows 7 a bit. I like the windows 8 interface, but don't want to use 8 itself, so I modified 7. 
Also got a sexy new skin for Steam. Was using pixelvision before.

I used to use rainmeter and go for completely minimalistic styles, but eh. It gets inconvenient after a while. Now I just have a dock hidden on top for common shortcuts to games and such.


----------



## virgildraco (Aug 7, 2013)

my desktop


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2013)

I installed CrunchBang on my Acer C7 Chromebook


----------



## TackyPie (Aug 7, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> View attachment 3594


 
how do you set yours up like that?


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 7, 2013)

TackyPie said:


> how do you set yours up like that?


 
http://rainmeter.net/cms/SuitesEnigma


----------



## Bake (Aug 7, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 7, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I installed CrunchBang on my Acer C7 Chromebook
> View attachment 3697


 
That looks really nice, actually. I may have to get it on my Pixel!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> That looks really nice, actually. I may have to get it on my Pixel!


 
Interestingly enough, I barely edited anything, Crunchbang Linux just looks that amazing by default!


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 7, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Interestingly enough, I barely edited anything, Crunchbang Linux just looks that amazing by default!


 
I saw that.

Seems like a pretty good distro. Messing with Linux is a slippery slope, so if it comes working out of the box, I'd much prefer that to walking out of my room after a week of fucking with Debian or Ubuntu looking like this:



Spoiler










 
Do you know how it handles UI scaling? The pixel density on the... Pixel... is insane.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> I saw that.
> 
> Seems like a pretty good distro. Messing with Linux is a slippery slope, so if it comes working out of the box, I'd much prefer that to walking out of my room after a week of fucking with Debian or Ubuntu looking like this:
> 
> ...


 
Well this one just gives what you need and the rest is pretty much up to you to mess with.

I have no idea, I never really focused on that before .-. Everything does look great on this screen though!


----------



## ilman (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's my wallpaper only, drew it myself 




And here's my desktop captured directly:


Spoiler: Warning, shit's way too cluttered










Yeah, I gotta re-install Windows on this thing soon.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 7, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Well this one just gives what you need and the rest is pretty much up to you to mess with.
> 
> I have no idea, I never really focused on that before .-. Everything does look great on this screen though!


 
Sweet. I may actually use my Pixel tonight. First time since... well... since I got it.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Sweet. I may actually use my Pixel tonight. First time since... well... since I got it.


 
I am using an Acer C7 myself, for a cheap netbook, it works pretty damn good. Well I also upgraded the RAM to 4GB. I plan on upgrading more of the parts later.


----------



## asturnauta (Aug 11, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> large image ahoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I like that wallpaper so much. 

Can you share it? 


Thanks


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 11, 2013)

asturnauta said:


> I like that wallpaper so much.
> 
> Can you share it?
> 
> ...


 
Sure! [link]
I love her character. -w-


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Sep 12, 2013)

changed my desktop.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Sep 12, 2013)

How far can we hack into windows 8 anyway? Was wondering if there was any programs like iconpacakager from stardock that works on windws 8.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta have a Glaceon theme to match my new Glaceon form!


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Sep 16, 2013)

This is my current desktop. I made this picture custom for Watch Dogs. Very excited for the game. Thought this would be fun. ^^
~
Most of those are project files from my Let's Plays and vlogs.
Sludge Monster is the name of a vlog, and all of the Friday the 13th things are from a video I just made. (if you're interested check my link by clicking my signature)


----------



## Boy12 (Sep 16, 2013)

JsdMaNintendo said:


> This is my current desktop. I made this picture custom for Watch Dogs. Very excited for the game. Thought this would be fun. ^^
> ~
> Most of those are project files from my Let's Plays and vlogs.
> Sludge Monster is the name of a vlog, and all of the Friday the 13th things are from a video I just made. (if you're interested check my link by clicking my signature)


 
I like this wallpaper!
Do you mind sharing this pic with me?


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Sep 17, 2013)

Boy12 said:


> I like this wallpaper!
> Do you mind sharing this pic with me?


 
Here you go, sir^^ Happy you enjoyed 
http://jsdman1234.deviantart.com/art/Watch-Dogs-Wallpaper-397457962 (download button on the right ^^)


----------



## _acid_ (Sep 17, 2013)

here's mine:


Spoiler


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 17, 2013)

_acid_ said:


> here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Is that the original box art?


----------



## Boy12 (Sep 17, 2013)

JsdMaNintendo said:


> Here you go, sir^^ Happy you enjoyed
> http://jsdman1234.deviantart.com/art/Watch-Dogs-Wallpaper-397457962 (download button on the right ^^)


 
Thanks!


----------



## _acid_ (Sep 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Is that the original box art?


 
nah, some guy made some movie poster inspired pictures of a bunch of loz games. he made WW, Oot, TP to name a few


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 18, 2013)

lol I didn't really care about customizing


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Spoiler: Desktop


 
Looks like the 90's desktop.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 30, 2013)

Spoiler: My firefox


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Spoiler: My firefox
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4465


 
Why would you search "launch ds games" ?


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 30, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Why would you search "launch ds games" ?


I wanted to know the DS launch lineup.


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> I wanted to know the DS launch lineup.


 
I thought you were searching for a loader or something.
You should've searched "DS launch titles".


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> I thought you were searching for a loader or something.
> You should've searched "DS launch titles".


First link leads to the launch lineup. Regardless of how it's worded, it can still lead to what is requested...


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 30, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> I thought you were searching for a loader or something.
> You should've searched "DS launch titles".


 I should've searched that, also if I want to play DS games without a DS, I use No$gba or DeSmuMe.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2013)

Me UMPC.
Tweaked Win 7 a lot.
Going to install Puppy on it as soon as I got a new SD card c:




Spoiler: Specs:



800 Mhz Intel A110
1 GB DDR2 RAM
Mobile Intel 945 Express GFX card


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Me UMPC.
> Tweaked Win 7 a lot.
> Going to install Puppy on it as soon as I got a new SD card c:


 
*ShockWallpaper*


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> *ShockWallpaper*


 
Dun like? dun look!
No need to be mean about it :c


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Dun like? dun look!
> No need to be mean about it :c


 
It's hard not to look if you just leave it like that.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> It's hard not to look if you just leave it like that.


 
Then scroll past it ._.
It's just a simple innocent wallpaper...

I seen far worse posted here.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been quite enjoying Chrome OS. Right now I am in the Beta channel for it


----------



## Vipera (Oct 7, 2013)

////


----------



## Flame (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Oct 9, 2013)

What OS is that?


----------



## Osha (Oct 9, 2013)

There we go.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> What OS is that?


 
debian.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2013)

Just updated to the latest Chrome OS beta!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 15, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Just updated to the latest Chrome OS beta!
> View attachment 4675


 
Where did you get that wallpaper. Are there any other design?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Where did you get that wallpaper. Are there any other design?


 
I found it on Google by typing in "Glaceon Wallpaper" as well "Pokemon Wallpaper" I found the artist page as well!
http://maplerose.deviantart.com/gallery/
http://pokewalls.wordpress.com/author/maplerose/
http://pokewalls.wordpress.com/pokemon-list/


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## T-hug (Nov 9, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2013)

My Christmas theme!


----------



## HollowedFear (Jan 4, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> My Christmas theme!
> View attachment 5364


 
I swear chrome OS looks so clean, might actually have to try it out if I can find my way to actually getting it..


----------



## Flame (Jan 4, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> My Christmas theme!
> View attachment 5364


 
i see a game controller? which games can you play?


----------



## Shadowlurker (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's a pic of mine taken a couple of days ago.


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2014)

HollowedFear said:


> I swear chrome OS looks so clean, might actually have to try it out if I can find my way to actually getting it..


 
It's one of the most light and sleek OS's I've used, but it lacks so many features. It really is made just for surfing the Internet.


Flame said:


> i see a game controller? which games can you play?


That was a Gameboy emulator for ChromeOS, so I was pretty much playing Pokemon Silver at the time.

Since taking that screen shot, my Chromebook has changed a lot. I replaced the 16GB SSD with a 320GB HDD and flashed my BIOS with using this. Which removed ChromeOS and the locked BIOS and allowed me to installed pretty much any OS I want, even Windows if I want to. So I installed my personal favorite Linux Distro, Sabayon Linux.

Which I then installed MATE on it.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 2, 2014)

My craptop:


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2014)

JayRo said:


> My craptop:View attachment 6262


 
Wow
such desktop
much doge
very style


----------



## Reisyukaku (Feb 12, 2014)

Spoiler: My main monitor wallpaper










 
..and heres my second monitor wallpaper if anyone cares


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Switched from MATE to XFCE4 

I seriously love Sabayon Linux, it reminds me a lot of the old Fedora days, back when Fedora was easy to set up and use, but still challenging enough to be fun.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 16, 2014)

I like organization.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 16, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Celice (Feb 16, 2014)

Spoiler










Finally got an SSD and did a reinstall.


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Spoiler


FOX! Aww... Cute!


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

JayRo said:


> My craptop:View attachment 6262


Ur VBAshave wierd names.


----------



## Saturosias (Feb 16, 2014)

*Best animu always cri.*


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 16, 2014)

Spoiler











I have to use my cheap ass Pentium 4 desktop while waiting for my Core i5 laptop to be repaired, 14 days remaining.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2014)

Posting from me UMPC <3


----------



## basher11 (Feb 18, 2014)

because kill la kill is the best anime ever.


Spoiler


----------



## XDel (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm feeling lazy, so here's an older image of my MorphOS desktop.


----------



## XDel (Feb 20, 2014)

And here is a more recent one of my Efika 5200B running MorphOS 3.4. Nothing fancy, fresh install. I need to adjust the size of the icon bars on the bottom and right.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Trying some modifications...


----------



## Bioshiit (Feb 27, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 1, 2014)

Gonna switch back soon though.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2014)

XDel said:


> And here is a more recent one of my Efika 5200B running MorphOS 3.4. Nothing fancy, fresh install. I need to adjust the size of the icon bars on the bottom and right.
> *Snip


 
I've always wanted to try MorphOS, but never had the supported hardware >.<
Still I switched to Manjaro Linux recently and quite enjoy it


----------



## XDel (Mar 6, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I've always wanted to try MorphOS, but never had the supported hardware >.<
> Still I switched to Manjaro Linux recently and quite enjoy it
> View attachment 6853


 
G5's are getting cheaper and cheaper. It's a great time to join in.

I've not tried Manjaro, but I do use Linux Mint (mate).


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2014)

XDel said:


> G5's are getting cheaper and cheaper. It's a great time to join in.
> 
> I've not tried Manjaro, but I do use Linux Mint (mate).


 
I just looked it up and saw they were like 50$ on ebay, so I am most likely going to get one next time I have some extra money.
I've spent years toying with Arch Linux, but it seems like every time I get up and running, it takes one update to break it. 
Manjaro feels like the child of Linux Mint and Arch Linux, that actually went there and did something with it's life. Like it actually doesn't feel like a repackaged Arch Linux (like Arch Bang) It feels like it's own very solid Distro. It's worth a try honestly.


----------



## XDel (Mar 7, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I just looked it up and saw they were like 50$ on ebay, so I am most likely going to get one next time I have some extra money.
> I've spent years toying with Arch Linux, but it seems like every time I get up and running, it takes one update to break it.
> Manjaro feels like the child of Linux Mint and Arch Linux, that actually went there and did something with it's life. Like it actually doesn't feel like a repackaged Arch Linux (like Arch Bang) It feels like it's own very solid Distro. It's worth a try honestly.


 
I'll be sure to check it out, I'm always eager to toy with different OS' in my spare time!

As for the G5, just be sure to hit up the MorphOS page or MorphOS Zone forums and make sure you get the correct model, and of course to watch out for water cooled systems, or bad caps. Though bad caps can be cheaply repaired here in the states.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2014)

XDel said:


> I'll be sure to check it out, I'm always eager to toy with different OS' in my spare time!
> 
> As for the G5, just be sure to hit up the MorphOS page or MorphOS Zone forums and make sure you get the correct model, and of course to watch out for water cooled systems, or bad caps. Though bad caps can be cheaply repaired here in the states.


 
I always try to do as much research as possible, still thanks for the advice


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2014)

Now I am testing out AwesomeWM for the first time


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## XDel (Mar 8, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I always try to do as much research as possible, still thanks for the advice


 
Good to know! I've just seen too many people excitedly toss out there money, only to realize they picked up the wrong model number.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 16, 2014)

here is mine


Spoiler


----------



## Vipera (Mar 16, 2014)

11 years old laptop. Gave it a cleanup.


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 21, 2014)

I didn't want to make a whole new thread for this. I was wondering what are the best windows 8 customization options? I know about the basic things like wallpaper and built in settings but I was wondering if there were some good programs out there. So far I have Rainmeter.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2014)

Sabayon with KDE installed


----------



## link6155 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's my windows 8.1 (update 1):


----------



## t_jay17 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine is a theme I made that shifts between different art from Van Gogh


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Jayro (May 4, 2014)

Linux gaming for the WIN!


----------



## Sheimi (May 4, 2014)

Not the best at organizing stuff.


Spoiler


----------



## Kippykip (May 4, 2014)

I'm using Doom Gameplay with dreamscene


----------



## link6155 (May 4, 2014)

My tablet's home screen:


----------



## emigre (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Jayro (May 5, 2014)

Just a little Portal theme I made in Ubuntu, sort of a mock-up of how I imagine the Aperture OS would look on the in-game computers. ^^;


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2014)

Because I love Manjaro and MATE


----------



## R4Liam (May 12, 2014)

I've been experimenting with Rainmeter and settled on this for now. Can any one recommend some awesome Rainmeter skins?


----------



## notrustinsasuke (May 12, 2014)

R4Liam said:


> I've been experimenting with Rainmeter and settled on this for now. Can any one recommend some awesome Rainmeter skins?


 




Try the persona 4 rain meter http://th3laugh1ngman.deviantart.com/art/Persona-4-HUD-Rainmeter-Skin-161562814


----------



## Ozito (May 13, 2014)

*Here's both my desktops*



What a mess ..*ugghh*


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Flame (May 16, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 7904


 

catboy how did you get your menu-bar to look silver?

and your using Ubuntu again i see.


----------



## Duo8 (May 16, 2014)

Flame said:


> catboy how did you get your menu-bar to look silver?
> 
> and your using Ubuntu again i see.


 
Ubuntu has that theme built in IIRC.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## oji (May 16, 2014)

My simple environment, just tired of all these crappy decorations.


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2014)

Flame said:


> catboy how did you get your menu-bar to look silver?
> 
> and your using Ubuntu again i see.


 
Unity tweak tool and yup I am using Ubuntu again  
I can never settle on an OS.


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> Unity tweak tool and yup I am using Ubuntu again
> I can never settle on an OS.


 

i have Unity tweak tool but what did you do to change it?


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2014)

Flame said:


> i have Unity tweak tool but what did you do to change it?


 
These are the settings I used.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 27, 2014)

This is what I use on my laptop, though my desktop has numerous backgrounds it rotates between


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2014)

Unity on Arch Linux, I am pleased with this


----------



## uyjulian (May 28, 2014)

Yep, my desktop, all clean. I don't dump crap on my desktop.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (May 28, 2014)

Feeling Retro


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2014)

TyBlood13 which icon pack did you use for Xubuntu?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 5, 2014)

Flame said:


> TyBlood13 which icon pack did you use for Xubuntu?


Most of them I made in GIMP by editing some icons I found online, though the GIMP, App Store (I used Mac because I don't like the USC logo), uTorrent, and terminal are straight off the web. I really just wanted the circular shape with the white border, thought it suited me well


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Most of them I made in GIMP by editing some icons I found online, though the GIMP, App Store (I used Mac because I don't like the USC logo), uTorrent, and terminal are straight off the web. I really just wanted the circular shape with the white border, thought it suited me well


 
you should release them to the public.. pretty cools icons.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2014)

So I finally got Manjaro set up to my liking. 
I am running Manjaro Unstable 64-Bit with the latest 3.12 LTS kernel. I also have LXDE set up with a script to switch my wallpaper every 10 minutes (it autostarts as well and switches when I login.)


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 12, 2014)

View attachment 8378


----------



## Jayro (Jun 18, 2014)

Just playing some Tekkit Lite in 64-bit Ubuntu 14.04 + 3.15 kernel (stable release), waiting for Steam's Summer Sale to kick off. :3


----------



## Bioshiit (Jun 30, 2014)

Reinstalled today so there's not much on it


Spoiler










 
Oh and I want to try some different linux distro's. Tried Ubuntu a couple of times anyone a good new one ?


----------



## Flame (Jun 30, 2014)

Bioshiit said:


> Reinstalled today so there's not much on it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

I would recommend Ubuntu or Mint both very user friendly.


----------



## Bioshiit (Jun 30, 2014)

Flame said:


> I would recommend Ubuntu or Mint both very user friendly.


 
Thanks i'll try Mint one of these days


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2014)

JayRo said:


> Just playing some Tekkit Lite in 64-bit Ubuntu 14.04 + 3.15 kernel (stable release), waiting for Steam's Summer Sale to kick off. :3 *snip


 
Are you running Mate?

I am currently running Peppermint OS myself, which is just Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit and I have the latest Liquorix Kernel installed. I also have it set up to change backgrounds every 10 minutes.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 1, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Are you running Mate?
> 
> I am currently running Peppermint OS myself, which is just Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit and I have the latest Liquorix Kernel installed. I also have it set up to change backgrounds every 10 minutes.
> View attachment 8753


 
 No, I'm running Cinnamon (Muffin). But 64-bit 14.04 here as well, and 331 nvidia drivers from synaptic.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 1, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Jayro (Jul 1, 2014)

Gamer icons scattered about the desktop are the only acceptable desktop clutter I can respect. :3


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jul 1, 2014)

I like to keep my desktop as tidy as possible.


Spoiler


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 1, 2014)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> I like to keep my desktop as tidy as possible.
> ~snip~


Lolwut?
As tidy as possilble? Your dekstop is loaded with crap. It's neatly arranged but still messy.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 1, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> Lolwut?
> As tidy as possilble? Your dekstop is loaded with crap. It's neatly arranged but still messy.


 
Uhm no it isn't, its quite tidy.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 1, 2014)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> I like to keep my desktop as tidy as possible.


Jesus Christ, turn that "Games" list into "Now Playing" or something. Have a little more of icon balance if you want to call that "Tiny".


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jul 1, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Jesus Christ, turn that "Games" list into "Now Playing" or something. Have a little more of icon balance if you want to call that "Tiny".



Those are the ones I'm currently playing. Once I'm done with them, I uninstall them.


----------



## Silverthorn (Jul 1, 2014)

My desktop is always pretty filled...


Spoiler


----------



## Bioshiit (Jul 1, 2014)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> Those are the ones I'm currently playing. Once I'm done with them, I uninstall them.


 
You play a lot of games then :o 
Mostly I can stick to one story based SP game, maybe 1,2 or 3 MP games and 1 SP game to play now and then.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2014)

WHERE WE'RE GOING WE DON'T NEED DESKTOPS.



Spoiler


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 3, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WHERE WE'RE GOING WE DON'T NEED DESKTOPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


So, I think it's about time GBATemp got a dislike button.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 3, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WHERE WE'RE GOING WE DON'T NEED DESKTOPS.


 
Guild is your avatar your actual face?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Guild is your avatar your actual face?


 

Yes.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 3, 2014)

Desktop not found!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2014)

Sabayon Linux 64Bit with KDE


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2014)

Because no one has posted here in forever


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Laptop - Linux Mint 17 x64.

Desktop (actually mine is in a better resolution than the one in this link) -Windows 7 home premium x32.

The laptop also have a secondary partition with win7 professional, but it has a simple green background (until I'll have money to change the graphic card)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 13, 2014)

Newest Desktop in Memory of Robin Williams R.I.P


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 14, 2014)

So my Windows 7 gaming laptop died a few months back and I decided to make the switch to a late 2013 MacBook Pro Retina. LOVE the laptop and OS as well. Mavericks is probably my new favorite operating system. I keep my desktop clean nowadays, heh.



Spoiler


----------



## rdurbin (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Zerousen (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't see very many dual monitor setups, so here's something kinda new.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Sep 5, 2014)

Reinstalled


----------



## Pagio94 (Sep 5, 2014)

New wallpaper


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 6, 2014)

Update feelin Dark


----------



## myspacee (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello,
what program creates bottom toolbar ?

Thank you,
m.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 6, 2014)

myspacee said:


> Hello,
> what program creates bottom bar ?
> 
> Thank you,
> m.


 

The Icons?

Thats Rocketdock Launcher u can add any icons,fonts,shortcuts and much more.......


----------



## R4Liam (Sep 10, 2014)

Made a few improvements since last time:

Main:







Secondary:






My backround is on shuffle, changing every 5 mins to 479 different choices (so far) 

Would love to hear some Rainmeter suggestions!

Edit: lol sorry forgot to delete those .txt files haha


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2014)

I am still stuck with Sabayon Linux since my MicroSD to USB adapter broke, but I've been enjoying it


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been using this for almost a year now.  I love Batman, but can't seem to get a better one.


----------



## Ooka (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## Bioshiit (Nov 8, 2014)

Got Linux Mint installed on my computer today


----------



## Jayro (Nov 19, 2014)

I always make my own wallpapers:


----------



## emigre (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been playing a lot of GTA V recently:


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 22, 2014)

My Desktop (Windows 8.1 Dualscreen (2x FullHD Samsung SynchMaster 2333HD))


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2015)

Been forever, now using Manjaro Unstable again


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## gifi4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Am I the only person who happens to use NSFW wallpapers?


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 7, 2015)

Nintendo JP wallpaper


----------



## Pagio94 (Jan 9, 2015)

http://puu.sh/ehCxz/c985b66b95.jpg


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2015)

gifi4 said:


> Am I the only person who happens to use NSFW wallpapers?


 
Actually my current one is NSFW, my wallpaper changes every 10 minutes.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 11, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Actually my current one is NSFW, my wallpaper changes every 10 minutes.


You must not like people in your room.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> You must not like people in your room.


 
Everyone in my house are adults and no one really cares.


----------



## Asia81 (Jan 13, 2015)

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/03/1421162280-sans-titre.png


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Because I went back to Chakra OS


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 6, 2015)

Bump for Manjaro


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 7, 2015)

My Surface Pro 2 desktop:


Spoiler










 
Will post my laptop+desktop tomorrow


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2015)

My desktop REALLY need a good cleanup...





My background image is this one if anyone wants it 



Spoiler: Amarant and Freya


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoiler










 
Feel like I have to much pink for a guy, bonus points if anyone knows who the girl is :3


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 8, 2015)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the original image? Have you tried to reverse search it?


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Feb 8, 2015)

gifi4 said:


> Do you have the original image? Have you tried to reverse search it?


 

Oh I already know who she is, just curious if anyone else does. She's a singer. ^^


----------



## Oglon3r (Feb 20, 2015)

No Clean!


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Mar 2, 2015)

Oglon3r said:


> No Clean!


 

How are you doing solid colours at the bottom? Like you can't even see the foot under it like you can in mine?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

3DSXLGamer said:


> How are you doing solid colours at the bottom? Like you can't even see the foot under it like you can in mine?


 
Disable AERO transparancy.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 2, 2015)

Lucky for you, I make HD wallpapers:

http://jayro-jones.deviantart.com/gallery/24951280/HD-WALLPAPERS


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Mar 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Disable AERO transparancy.


 

Need to elaborate on that since according to readings it can't be done without programs.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Need to elaborate on that since according to readings it can't be done without programs.


 
on the desktop theming window, you can chage colors. In this menu there is a checkbox in which you can enable disable transparancy.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Mar 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> on the desktop theming window, you can chage colors. In this menu there is a checkbox in which you can enable disable transparancy.


 

Noob question inbound~ 

You mean under personalization? (right click desktop personalize)

I can't find the "disable aero" under desktop backgrounds or color.

http://a.pomf.se/lejant.png


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Noob question inbound~
> 
> You mean under personalization? (right click desktop personalize)
> 
> ...


 
Click on color square, a new window will appear. there you can select a new color and enable disable transparancy.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Click on color square, a new window will appear. there you can select a new color and enable disable transparancy.


 

http://a.pomf.se/yqxhhl.png

Still missing it.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

I hope it helps you better.


Spoiler










 
Oh wait you use windows 8? That might explain why there isn't this option.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I hope it helps you better.
> 
> Oh wait you use windows 8? That might explain why there isn't this option.


 

It has to be possible because he's done it unless he just edited out the bottom part where the toolbar would've gone.

http://i910.photobucket.com/albums/ac304/Oglon3r/meh_zps6d7cfb65.jpg


----------



## MattMotion (Apr 16, 2015)

BoneMonkey said:


> Post a pic of your desktop wallpaper !
> 
> i need a new wallpaper for my desktop cant find a good one


 

Perfect GabeN wallpaper-


----------



## razielleonhart (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 16, 2015)

Spoiler











I like my desktops fairly clean.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2015)

Win 10 UMPC yo~


----------



## popokakapetu (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok so here is mine


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2015)

My current dual monitor setup. 


Spoiler


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like this right now


Spoiler


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 18, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Looks like this right now
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

Neat.


----------



## TecXero (Apr 18, 2015)

This is my laptop's MATE interface. I like lightweight, efficient, and clean GUIs.


Spoiler: Laptop


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

I need to organize and clean my desktop.


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I need to organize and clean my desktop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wiifit toon link clone spotted :')


----------



## Adeka (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I need to organize and clean my desktop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Dear god I thought mine was bad.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Dear god I thought mine was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

I don't even know how to organize mine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's mine, nothing spectacular as I've no idea on how I want to better organize it  



Spoiler


----------



## popokakapetu (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I need to organize and clean my desktop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is my desktop!


----------



## trigao (Apr 20, 2015)

mine!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2015)

I really need organisation. This is WORSE than my last post here:



Spoiler


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 22, 2015)

I use the start screen so I have no desktop backgrounds or icons. Also, I have two 1080p monitors.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 22, 2015)

I like keeping my desktop clean.


Spoiler: A big and somewhat wide image


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 22, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I like keeping my desktop clean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A big and somewhat wide image
> ...


windows 8.1 master race
also, why don't you have my avatar?
im very triggerfended by this


----------



## nxwing (Apr 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> windows 8.1 master race
> also, why don't you have my avatar?
> im very triggerfended by this


 
Most of the avatars on my desktop are either source material or avatars I edited myself. I'll add yours ASAP.


----------



## worm28 (Apr 23, 2015)

here is mine


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2015)

Mine


Spoiler


----------



## Vipera (Apr 25, 2015)

Restoring my old laptop. I want to change the background with something similar.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 26, 2015)

Not much changed.


Spoiler


----------



## TecXero (Apr 26, 2015)

So, I decided to do my spring cleaning. I have a rule of removing 10+ year old hardware that I can't sell or that I (shouldn't) need to repair/replace customers' computers/hardware. Instead of throwing it all away, I slapped together a desktop, as I've been wanting an always-on computer to torrent and host things for me. Here's a screenshot of it:


Spoiler: Surplus Desktop










I'm using old hardware that still works, so I didn't quite have the heart to throw out. It's using a 5:4 VGA monitor, a PS/2 mouse and keyboard, and even uses an ATA HDD. It's using some crap single core AMD CPU, 2GB DDR DIMM RAM, and an AMD video card with a whopping 32mb VRAM. It almost makes me nostalgic using it. It hosts the stuff I want, well enough, so I'll probably keep it around.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

Here 


Spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Here
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Windows 8.1 Master Race


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 29, 2015)

My new desktops

*My normal profile*





*My NSFW profile*


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2015)

Any chance to show off my Chakra OS install is a good chance.


----------



## Nismax (May 3, 2015)

I've had this wallpaper for a good 15 years now.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 3, 2015)




----------



## LightyKD (May 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Any chance to show off my Chakra OS install is a good chance.
> View attachment 18657


 

Thanks for giving me an idea for my next NSFW wallpaper


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Thanks for giving me an idea for my next NSFW wallpaper


 
That's actually one of my cleanest. Most of mine are just straight up hentai , but obviously I won't post them.


----------



## LightyKD (May 4, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's actually one of my cleanest. Most of mine are just straight up hentai , but obviously I won't post them.


 

LOL my new Amy Rose wallpaper, I definitely can't post here. I try to have contrasting colors for my two accounts the example being the peach/blue and pony/pink papers you see "above".


----------



## LightyKD (May 9, 2015)

My NSFW account desktop






SPLATOOOONNNN!


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2015)

^ Dat Camel Toe


----------



## TecXero (May 10, 2015)

If we're posting NSFW desktop screenshots, here's mine:


Spoiler: Host Desktop










Nothing spectacular, just something I randomly came across.


----------



## blindseer (May 10, 2015)

Current Wallpaper, Been rolling it for probably 3 years now....




Also Cluck Windows 8.1, Win 7 Master Race


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2015)

I hide my desktop icons now, and only show them when I need to open something that isn't pinned to my taskbar, which you can see a _little bit_ of over at the left.


Spoiler










It looks like somewhat blurry jpg poop if you look too closely at it.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2015)

To those wondering what my avatar is looking at


Spoiler


----------



## omegasoul6 (May 10, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> To those wondering what my avatar is looking at
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

I need to know, what Linux distro is that? It's beautiful!


----------



## Irastris (May 10, 2015)

BEHOLD THE BEAUTY OF CHAMPAGNE MAN!​​


​BASK IN HIS GLORY!​(Yes, this is actually my desktop wallpaper.)​


----------



## mid-kid (May 10, 2015)

Posted it on unixporn a few months ago, but may as well repost here.
Haven't changed anything, except for the wallpaper.





I used to change this kind of stuff at least every few months, but except for wallpaper cycling, I've grown too lazy.
The arch forums still have some old screencaps of some of my desktops (only kde though).
I'm glad nodusgriefing died, but the arch forums still keep some of my shameful posts. Beware.


----------



## mid-kid (May 10, 2015)

omegasoul6 said:


> I need to know, what Linux distro is that? It's beautiful!


 
From the signature, and the logo I recognize: Chakra linux (http://chakraos.org/)
I've never gotten the difference between Chakra and KaOS, they're both distros based on the pacman package manager, which focus on KDE/Qt, except that Chakra used to be based on Arch packages, and they wanted to switch to another package manager.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2015)

omegasoul6 said:


> I need to know, what Linux distro is that? It's beautiful!


 
I am running Chakra OS, to which I linked to their website in my signature.


mid-kid said:


> From the signature, and the logo I recognize: Chakra linux (http://chakraos.org/)
> I've never gotten the difference between Chakra and KaOS, they're both distros based on the pacman package manager, which focus on KDE/Qt, except that Chakra used to be based on Arch packages, and they wanted to switch to another package manager.


It's true that both of them are KDE and 64 Bit focused distros that both run on the Pacman package manager, but the similarities pretty much stop there.
The major differences between the two would be that KaOS is a full rolling release that focuses on having the latest KDE system as well completely removing 32-Bit applications so there's no applications like Skype, Steam, Wine, ect. As well there is no community-based repo like an AUR/CCR to make up for any missing applications.
Chakra OS is a half-rolling release distro, which means the core is fixed and only releases updates when needed and fully tested and application layer is rolling to keep applications up-to-date. This also means that Charka OS is more focused on stability, examples being that KDE Plasma 5 is still being tested before being replacing the current KDE desktop. Charka OS is more focused on being GTK-Free, only allowing the must-have GTK applications like Gimp. As well allowing the must-have 32-bit applications like Skype, Steam, and Wine. They also have their own "AUR" called the CCR to make up for any applications missing in the official repos.


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Updated my wallpaper and moved some of my folders. I attached two wallpapers, a black and white one. Sorry if it doesn't fit your desktop for I only have a widescreen PC.


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2015)

ChromeOS!


----------



## Arras (May 16, 2015)

At the moment I mainly use this as my background. (I have it set to cycle through three, but this one is probably my favorite) The edges are a little too white, but oh well. It still looks quite nice IMO.


----------



## mesho (May 21, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2015)

I cleaned mine up a bit


----------



## LightyKD (May 21, 2015)

My "safe for work" account desktop 






It's soooo cute! And matches my Hello Kitty wall


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> My "safe for work" account desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my think of butters


----------



## nxwing (May 21, 2015)

Spoiler








I've tried elementary OS and it looks pretty great and lightweight.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2015)

Giving KDE 5 a test on Chakra OS!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 23, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Giving KDE 5 a test on Chakra OS!
> View attachment 19292


Wow looks really nice!


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Wow looks really nice!


 
It runs amazingly well! KDE 5 has come along nicely.


----------



## DinohScene (May 23, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> My "safe for work" account desktop  *snip*
> 
> It's soooo cute! And matches my Hello Kitty wall


 
FUCK YEAH HELLO KITTY <З


----------



## nastys (May 23, 2015)

I really like the wallpapers included with Ubuntu 15.04


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2015)

So I ended up downgrading back to KDE4, mostly because I was running into issues with KDE5 on my hardware that made it unstable to work with on my hardware. So I am going to be using KDE4 on my main Chakra OS install and run KDE5 on an extra 120GB harddrive I laying around so I can work on fixing these issues.
Either way, here's my new KDE4 desktop!


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

Just got a new hard drive.


Spoiler: I smashed my other one.


----------



## nastys (May 30, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So I ended up downgrading back to KDE4, mostly because I was running into issues with KDE5 on my hardware that made it unstable to work with on my hardware. So I am going to be using KDE4 on my main Chakra OS install and run KDE5 on an extra 120GB harddrive I laying around so I can work on fixing these issues.
> Either way, here's my new KDE4 desktop!
> View attachment 19482


I think it actually looks nicer than KDE5 
Too bad both have tearing problems on my PC, so I think I'll stick with Unity


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2015)

nastys said:


> I think it actually looks nicer than KDE5
> Too bad both have tearing problems on my PC, so I think I'll stick with Unity


I have been working on fixing tearing problems on old/weak hardware. I've actually helped fix a lot of them and submitted my fixes. 
Unity is actually one of my personal favorite Desktop environments, I am a sucker for an "all-in-one" style of desktop management.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (May 31, 2015)

Found some old vista screenshots on my photobucket, I ran vista until very recently actually. Running it on 3 gigs of ram was horrible.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 1, 2015)

Currently this:




Bit messy. Sexy wallpaper though.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Bit messy. Sexy wallpaper though.


You said messy?


----------



## xerpi (Jun 1, 2015)

mid-kid said:


> Posted it on unixporn a few months ago, but may as well repost here.
> Haven't changed anything, except for the wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody is Catalan here


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You said messy?
> 
> View attachment 19582


Mine used to look like that, but I tend not to let it go that far nowadays. I just move half my desktop into a new folder every once in a while 

Edit: Fixed it.


----------



## Amadren (Jun 1, 2015)

SUCH BADASS WALLPAPER \m/

Edit: Now featuring my desktop


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

Amadren said:


> SUCH BADASS WALLPAPER \m/


You have @Margen67's style


----------



## Amadren (Jun 1, 2015)

Nope, not @Margen67 the stalker :'(

He will surely like all our posts now µ_µ


----------



## nxwing (Jun 3, 2015)

I ended up staying on Windows 8.1. I decided to clean it up a bit.


Spoiler


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2015)

*My SFW Account*






*My NSFW Account! *
Placed within the spoiler...because 


Spoiler


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 4, 2015)

I will never reach the gayness of the posts above


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2015)

Squids


----------



## boomario (Jun 6, 2015)

Sometimes 2 monitors can be pretty handy.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 6, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Squids
> View attachment 19800



Splatooooonnnnnnn!


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Walker D (Jun 6, 2015)

I prefer dark BGs in my Desktop... and some custom icons


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 7, 2015)

Fresh new installation of Windows 8.1.



Spoiler


----------



## Amadren (Jun 7, 2015)

New OS, same wallpaper:


Spoiler












<3

"HEY MICHAEL BAY, WHAT'S THE WEATHER LIKE TODAY? 
- MOSTLY SUNNY MOTHERF... *explosion*"


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 7, 2015)

It's even gayer this time.

I'll join


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jun 13, 2015)

Been trying out ChakraOS, so far I've been loving it.


----------



## matpower (Jun 14, 2015)

Using Linux Mint in my laptop atm, I was using Peppermint OS before.
I want to check ChakraOS later, I am just waiting until KDE5 hits the "stable branch". 

(Yes, I am overusing that image, but it is my only good dark wallpaper )


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice wallpaper of Kyle there.


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2015)

I appear to have inspired some love for the Chakra! Yay!


----------



## Amadren (Jun 14, 2015)

Cinnamon is definitively the best desktop environement ever made <3


Spoiler


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 19, 2015)

My Desktops

*SFW Account*


Spoiler












*NSFW Account ==*


Spoiler











Next week the NSFW account will feature multiple Birthday themed desktops being that my Birthday is on the 27th! Ironically, it's fairly hard to find decent Hentai birthday wallpaper.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tired of my old one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm thinking of changing my program icons.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Lazy as fuck to clean this junk


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler: Lazy as fuck to clean this junk
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20775


HOLY SHIT


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 27, 2015)

My desktops for today.

*SFW Account*


Spoiler











Don't care what anyone says, Captain Archer is the fuckin' man!

*NSFW Account ==*


Spoiler











Tomorrow I enter my 30's. Yay for being old LMAO! Today I celebrate by having a sexy woman with cupcakes on my desktop!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 27, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> My desktops for today.
> 
> *SFW Account*
> 
> ...


Go get a sexy woman that makes you cupcakes in real life.... now!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> My desktops for today.
> *snip snip*
> 
> Tomorrow I enter my 30's. Yay for being old LMAO! Today I celebrate by having a sexy woman with cupcakes on my desktop!



I fucking love Enterprise!
Rewatching it atm.



Spoiler: nsfw don't peek, censored anyway










Cluttery desktop, was worse a day ago tho.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Keeping it SFW today


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 27, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I fucking love Enterprise!
> Rewatching it atm.
> *snip*
> Cluttery desktop, was worse a day ago tho.



Enterprise is my favorite series followed by DS9 then Nu-Trek. Enterprise was exactly what the franchise needed and caputerd the spirit of Trek more than the other shows but whiny fans and stupid TV executives screwed the show. Oh well, at least I have the after show novels and Trip kicks ass, not being dead 



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Go get a sexy woman that makes you cupcakes in real life.... now!



Haz sexy woman, she rarely cooks, let alone bake anything


----------



## Nic333 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Nic333 said:


> -snip-


I spy Chocola and Vanilla!


----------



## nastys (Jun 30, 2015)

http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?374789-Steampunk-World


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2015)

Not much of a difference from the last time I posted a picture of my desktop... I think.
I'm glad I've been able to keep my desktop clean this time around!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2015)

Imgur pls.





Finally a sfw wallpaper.
It the same wallpaper that me bf has <З


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 24, 2015)

Some more desktop love for you all! 


*My SFW Account*


Spoiler










Captain James T muthafuckin' Kirk!!! 




SERIOUSLY, Chris Pine has VERY dreamy eyes! My wife is always teasing me about my man-crush on him 

My NSFW Account


Spoiler










This picture is too hot for words! Plaid skirts are like.....


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Testing out Peppermint OS an extra hard drive I had laying around


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2015)

Something changed


----------



## rufuszombot (Jul 25, 2015)

I think I might be Basic...




Edit: i forgot how to internet.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 25, 2015)

Desktop






Chromebook


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## blindseer (Jul 25, 2015)

Finally changed my wallpaper, to an ancient image, but an epic one none the less!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2015)

My dad gave me a monitor we had sitting in the basement.
This is from the monitor:




This is from my laptop's screen:





Using an external monitor with a laptop feels... off, but having two screens to do stuff on is nice.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2015)

So after distro hoping all day, I ended up back on Chakra. Turns out after months of using it, I still can't find anything I enjoy more than Chakra.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jul 27, 2015)

this is on my new super great laptop, but I also run Win10 on my other, shittier, laptop


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 27, 2015)

My SSD boot drive has failed after about a year and a half of use, so while I have it RMA'd, I installed Windows 10 onto an external hard drive for temporary use. Needless to say, my desktop is quite bare.



Spoiler


----------



## boomario (Jul 27, 2015)

I did a clean install recently with windows 10 so it's pretty much empty:


Spoiler


----------



## popokakapetu (Jul 27, 2015)

I like nature and anime sooo


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nothing special, just the default Windows 10 wallpaper 

Please don't mind my slow as fuck tablet's transfer speed.








VinsCool said:


> Something changed
> 
> -snip-


I see myself there.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2015)

My laptop OS somehow died  Thanksfully, it's not my HDD, like I suspected at first. Installed Windows 7 in the second uused partition, since boot repair didn't work. I didn't lose my files, great things here  Now no more excuses, Desktop is clean now. But I will get windows 10 soon, fuck off. I don't want to mess with windows 7 again, this version will stay in my second partition as a backup, and since I didn'tlose anything in my primary partition,  will do a backup, and install windows 10 in a freshly formated partition over the corrupted OS.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My laptop OS somehow died  Thanksfully, it's not my HDD, like I suspected at first. Installed Windows 7 in the second uused partition, since boot repair didn't work. I didn't lose my files, great things here  Now no more excuses, Desktop is clean now. But I will get windows 10 soon, fuck off. I don't want to mess with windows 7 again, this version will stay in my second partition as a backup, and since I didn'tlose anything in my primary partition,  will do a backup, and install windows 10 in a freshly formated partition over the corrupted OS.
> 
> -snip-


There I am again!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2015)

Alright, the junk is now cleared


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Alright, the junk is now cleared
> 
> View attachment 22305


It's about time you cleaned it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> It's about time you cleaned it.


Maybe Windows acted up yesterday for this reason  Anyway, the HDD is still alive, no need to buy a new laptop then 
#ThinkpadsAreTheBest


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Maybe Windows acted up yesterday for this reason  Anyway, the HDD is still alive, no need to buy a new laptop then
> #ThinkpadsAreTheBest


Just blame the Illuminati.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

I forgot: New interface


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jul 31, 2015)

Windows 10 is fantastic.


----------



## matpower (Jul 31, 2015)

My main PC atm, running Windows 10 since release day, it is awesome. (Also it looks really better if you hide that giant search bar IMO )


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

matpower said:


> My main PC atm, running Windows 10 since release day, it is awesome. (Also it looks really better if you hide that giant search bar IMO )


Yeah, I removed it too xD


----------



## blindseer (Aug 1, 2015)

And here is my Windows 10 Pro desktop, spoiler for slightly nsfw 


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2015)

Alright, here is my early attempt at Windows 10 theming


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2015)

Found a neat little trick  Colors in active windows: Done!


----------



## Vipera (Aug 2, 2015)

Windows 10 Upgrade






For some reason, that image makes Windows turn red.


----------



## boomario (Aug 3, 2015)

Seems good enough for my eyes.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2015)

Spoiler: Because Chakra


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm still contemplating updating to Windows 10...


----------



## darren42 (Aug 16, 2015)

My desktop after upgrading to Windows 10. I will spend some time getting to know the new OS before I upgrade the rest of my computers.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2015)

The only waifu I will ever need.


----------



## nastys (Aug 21, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The only waifu I will ever need.
> View attachment 23686


What's that icon pack? I really like it


----------



## matpower (Aug 21, 2015)

nastys said:


> What's that icon pack? I really like it


It looks like Numix.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2015)

nastys said:


> What's that icon pack? I really like it


Numix Circle Icon Theme compiled for Chakra OS
I may or may not have been the one to compile 
http://chakraos.org/ccr/packages.php?ID=7250


----------



## nastys (Aug 21, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Numix Circle Icon Theme compiled for Chakra OS
> I may or may not have been the one to compile
> http://chakraos.org/ccr/packages.php?ID=7250


Compile? An icon pack? Maybe package


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2015)

nastys said:


> Compile? An icon pack? Maybe package


I did something


----------



## matpower (Aug 23, 2015)

So I had to install Windows XP in a VM to run some legacy software, since VirtualBox isn't working very well with Windows 10 hosts, I decided to copy my modern 10 setup into Windows XP(and change its look, because Luna is really looking old nowadays ) to avoid messing with host-guest integration, it was a good way to kill time.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 23, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Nothing special, just the default Windows 10 wallpaper
> 
> Please don't mind my slow as fuck tablet's transfer speed.
> 
> ...


ewwww 480p


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 23, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> ewwww 480p


I have a 7inch tablet with 800x480 resolution, so 480p is enough


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2015)

New wallpaper, similar to the one I had used for age


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2015)

Spoiler: Asami


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 29, 2015)

Spoiler: The MacBook, where I do most of my work! El Capitan is a fantastic beta













Spoiler: The Windows laptop, where I do most of my games! I regret upgrading to Windows 10 so much


----------



## nastys (Aug 29, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I regret upgrading to Windows 10 so much


You can downgrade within a month...


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 29, 2015)

nastys said:


> You can downgrade within a month...


Downgrades were mysteriously broken for former Windows 8.1 users, and I did not touch Windows.old. It's also been over a month now, so I'll probably backup and reinstall.

Some people might think I'm crazy for preferring 8.1 over 10; I actually bought a license for Start8 (because it looks and runs better than Classic Shell) which makes everything better.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> The Windows laptop, where I do most of my games! I regret upgrading to Windows 10 so much


I don't regret the update, it very nice and fast.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't regret the update, it very nice and fast.


Not in my case; the new start menu is so much slower and felt like it had to move everything around. Search also takes at least 5-10 seconds to respond.

There are other reasons like the Windows Update situation (requiring to download a tool to block updates? really!) and privacy concerns. I know if I really cared about privacy, I wouldn't be using Windows at all, but I just have to deal with it.

And before someone mentions DirectX 12, I personally think OpenGL is the real future, so...


----------



## Bioshiit (Aug 30, 2015)

I'll upload mine since it's been quite a while
Nothing special


----------



## q9p (Aug 30, 2015)

Spoiler











I would use an Arch based distribution, but I haven't been bothered. I rather work with stability and Ubuntu isn't too bad. 

My icons are Numix, but you cannot see them. The theme that I'm using is a modified theme.


----------



## jDSX (Aug 31, 2015)

I love mine


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I love mine


How did you create a category?


----------



## jDSX (Aug 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How did you create a category?


The shortcuts? I use stardock's fences keeps it all nice and organized.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2015)

jDSX said:


> The shortcuts? I use stardock's fences keeps it all nice and organized.


But how?


----------



## jDSX (Aug 31, 2015)

You can make your own fences and name them whatever you like, I might get rid on one soon. Funny thing I had to configure it a bit because of my icons disappearing made me go nuts (I forgot it's double clicking  ) It's great I don't know if it's compatible with windows 10, I'm on 8.1.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2015)

jDSX said:


> You can make your own fences and name them whatever you like, I might get rid on one soon. Funny thing I had to configure it a bit because of my icons disappearing made me go nuts (I forgot it's double clicking  ) It's great I don't know if it's compatible with windows 10, I'm on 8.1.


Oh, I thought it was on windows 10.


----------



## jDSX (Aug 31, 2015)

It actually is windows 10 compatible  according to the website


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 31, 2015)

Spoiler: Thought I'd share my Ubuntu MATE install alongside Windows. You can probably tell what I've been up to.








:>


----------



## q9p (Aug 31, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> Spoiler: Thought I'd share my Ubuntu MATE install alongside Windows. You can probably tell what I've been up to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh do i miss those GNOME 2 days.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 31, 2015)

q9p said:


> Oh do i miss those GNOME 2 days.


The desktop is called MATE, which is a fork of GNOME 2 and actively maintained. If you liked it, I suggest you check it out.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2015)

Spoiler: hi


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2015)

Shit is spreading once again on my desktop


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Shit is spreading once again on my desktop
> 
> View attachment 24440


My solution is usually to just dump all my desktop icons into a folder, or disable icons appearing on the desktop entirely.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Shit is spreading once again on my desktop
> 
> -sniparoo-


ＩＴ ＢＥＧＩＮＳ


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> My solution is usually to just dump all my desktop icons into a folder, or disable icons appearing on the desktop entirely.


I would, but I can't work without a messy desktop  !


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I would, but I can't work without a messy desktop  !


Do it anyway. You might see how much better it is.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

Fences work great for that. Also I really really like the wallpaper Vinny <3


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Fences work great for that. Also I really really like the wallpaper Vinny <3


I have a crush on freya 

Even my previous wallpaper was similar to this one, it involved Freya and Amarant in a tavern. Being fuking drunk.


----------



## nastys (Sep 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I would, but I can't work without a messy desktop  !


Then create a messy "Stuff" folder


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2015)

nastys said:


> Then create a messy "Stuff" folder
> View attachment 24470


Unrealistic desktop wallpaper: The Oyster catcher is not choking with plastic waste.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2015)

I know I *JUST* posted a picture of my personal laptop's desktop, but I just got my school computer so uh


Spoiler: it's really boring but whatever


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2015)

Updated my wallpaper with @ihaveamac's trick to upscale imgs without losing quality


----------



## nastys (Sep 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Updated my wallpaper with @ihaveamac's trick to upscale imgs without losing quality
> 
> View attachment 24759


PhotoZoom?


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 8, 2015)

nastys said:


> PhotoZoom?


Actually a thing called "waifu2x".


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> Actually a thing called "waifu2x".


Huh, I actually use that for my wallpapers too.


----------



## nastys (Sep 8, 2015)

Original:
 
waifu2x:


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 8, 2015)

nastys said:


> Original:
> View attachment 24787
> waifu2x:
> View attachment 24788


waifu2x works best on anime-like styles.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 8, 2015)

Here's just my Desktop:


Spoiler: desktop











I use 5 images of the same hexagons but different colors for the background- so it's always another color when I look.

I also made a custom variant of the Elementary rainmeter skin for my own personal use.

It's not a lot to look at so here's some more juicy stuff.


Spoiler: juicy stuff



I have a lot of programs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and a lot of games too.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 9, 2015)

I guess I'll update this for some reason. No Windows because it hasn't changed.


Spoiler: Hey, it's a Mid-2009 MacBook with upgraded memory! El Capitan is still running along smoothly.













Spoiler: Ubuntu Mate 15.04! So far I've used it more than Windows and been doing good (except failed to compile lpp-3ds which I'm still figuring out).


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## q9p (Sep 10, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I guess I'll update this for some reason. No Windows because it hasn't changed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hey, it's a Mid-2009 MacBook with upgraded memory! El Capitan is still running along smoothly.
> ...



Consider ricing that MATE desktop.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 10, 2015)

q9p said:


> Consider ricing that MATE desktop.


How so?


----------



## q9p (Sep 10, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> How so?


Depends on how far you would like to go into it. If you rather keep a vanilla system, then power to you. But you can make MATE look pretty with some customizing. An example shown here shows a really neat MATE environment. Or go for something like this which is more GUI structured.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 10, 2015)

q9p said:


> Depends on how far you would like to go into it. If you rather keep a vanilla system, then power to you. But you can make MATE look pretty with some bcustomizing. An example shown here shows a really neat MATE environment. Or go for something like this which is more GUI structured.


I don't really know which direction I'll take it in. I just wanted to get something set up that wasn't Windows, but now I'm using it in place of Windows much more (again). I like minimizing the amount of clicks to do things, which is the actually the opposite direction of a minimal desktop, and also why I hated Windows 10's start menu.


----------



## q9p (Sep 10, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I don't really know which direction I'll take it in. I just wanted to get something set up that wasn't Windows, but now I'm using it in place of Windows much more (again). I like minimizing the amount of clicks to do things, which is the actually the opposite direction of a minimal desktop, and also why I hated Windows 10's start menu.


You may like a go at /r/unixporn and see what they got there. When I thought it was cool to only use keyboard shortcuts, I used to run a desktops similar to this, but I ended up seeming like an asshole online. 

Back on the subject of /r/unixporn, there are many themes that you could look through. Most themes should have no problem running in the MATE environment. If you need help setting something up, I could always help. Heck, if you find something on the subreddit, I could help you out as well.

If you rather keep things vanilla than that is fine. I always like seeing people customize their desktops and have a lot more freedom to them. That is what Linux is all about.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 10, 2015)

q9p said:


> You may like a go at /r/unixporn and see what they got there. When I thought it was cool to only use keyboard shortcuts, I used to run a desktops similar to this, but I ended up seeming like an asshole online.
> 
> Back on the subject of /r/unixporn, there are many themes that you could look through. Most themes should have no problem running in the MATE environment. If you need help setting something up, I could always help. Heck, if you find something on the subreddit, I could help you out as well.
> 
> If you rather keep things vanilla than that is fine. I always like seeing people customize their desktops and have a lot more freedom to them. That is what Linux is all about.


I actually subscribed to /r/unixporn some time ago, and I like the idea of a minimalist desktop because it looks nice. But it has the side effect of requiring more clicks to do things, and I care quite a bit about the time it takes. But thanks for the offer.

Here's a bonus then: a very old screenshot when I used Debian and MATE.


Spoiler: apt-get remove everything


----------



## q9p (Sep 10, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I actually subscribed to /r/unixporn some time ago, and I like the idea of a minimalist desktop because it looks nice. But it has the side effect of requiring more clicks to do things, and I care quite a bit about the time it takes. But thanks for the offer.
> 
> Here's a bonus then: a very old screenshot when I used Debian and MATE.
> 
> ...


Curious. Why did you switch from Debian to Ubuntu?

And not a problem!


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 10, 2015)

q9p said:


> Curious. Why did you switch from Debian to Ubuntu?
> 
> And not a problem!


Wireless networking issues that I could never solve. Recently I couldn't install Debian without it halting at boot without an Ethernet cable plugged in. Sometimes (i.e. randomly) programs couldn't get online even if I connected to a wireless point.

Also, on both Debian and Ubuntu, any APT repository is slow through Ethernet because of my very weird setup. I don't have an explanation for this.


----------



## q9p (Sep 10, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> Wireless networking issues that I could never solve. Recently I couldn't install Debian without it halting at boot without an Ethernet cable plugged in. Sometimes (i.e. randomly) programs couldn't get online even if I connected to a wireless point.
> 
> Also, on both Debian and Ubuntu, any APT repository is slow through Ethernet because of my very weird setup. I don't have an explanation for this.


Huh. That is strange with Debian. Most hardware should just normally work out of the box. 

You might want to post that on Ubuntu Stackexchange. Someone could probably shine some light to your way. A suggestion of mine without any basis on your issue would be trying to update the kernel. You may also want to see if your card has an update too.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 10, 2015)

q9p said:


> Huh. That is strange with Debian. Most hardware should just normally work out of the box.
> 
> You might want to post that on Ubuntu Stackexchange. Someone could probably shine some light to your way. A suggestion of mine without any basis on your issue would be trying to update the kernel. You may also want to see if your card has an update too.


I've always used Debian Testing for daily use. I did not consider it worth the time to fix networking as I only wanted a Linux distribution in place of Windows (I do all my work and stuff on Mac), so installing Ubuntu and seeing it work out of the box was enough for me.

As for the weird apt slowness, I'll be sure to ask somewhere like there.


----------



## boomario (Sep 10, 2015)

So i finally decided to get along with rainmeter.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2015)

Been forever, here's some Chakra OS for y'all


----------



## emigre (Sep 13, 2015)

@RustInPeace 
Whose the girl? I'm interested for masterbatory purposes.


----------



## Monado_III (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's mine. Cinnamon FTW!


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 14, 2015)

emigre said:


> @RustInPeace
> Whose the girl? I'm interested for masterbatory purposes.



I want to say Jayden Cole, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 18, 2015)

Spoiler: Windows 10 again. Not much has changed except the icons, which for some reason are scattered. Oh and the blue color.


----------



## nastys (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Ericzander (Sep 26, 2015)

It's a tiiiiiiny bit messy.



Spoiler


----------



## omegasoul6 (Sep 26, 2015)

Minty Fresh, also Cinnamon is such a good DE.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 26, 2015)

Here are my Chromebox desktops

*SFW Profile*


Spoiler











*NSFW Profile*


Spoiler


----------



## ilman (Sep 26, 2015)

This is my Windows 10 desktop...it's pretty basic:





I'll probably post my Fedora 22 one sometime later...


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 26, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> I swear to god this isn't staged, but here's my desktop- yes, really, it's that messy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I got cancer instead. Thanks a lot!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2015)

The infection got stabilized, the icons weren't incrementing.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 27, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> I swear to god this isn't staged, but here's my desktop- yes, really, it's that messy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Damn dude!... that's some desktop.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Damn dude!... that's some desktop.


My previous desktop used to be worse than that, before my HDD failed.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My previous desktop used to be worse than that, before my HDD failed.



I read this and imagine the look on your face being exactly like your avatar.


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 27, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> I swear to god this isn't staged, but here's my desktop- yes, really, it's that messy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Your desktop looks like my sink.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Squid girl


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> *Idon'tgetit


I don't get how this is relevant to my desktop 
On topic, here's a slightly updated version of my desktop


----------



## nxwing (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's a pic of my desktop. It'll get better in a few minutes. Waifu2x is pretty decent


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2015)

I updated because my ship!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2015)

Bump because wow this thread has been dead.
I jumped back over to Linux Mint because there's been way too much time without any real update from Chakra OS


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2015)

Let's play the differences game. Try to find everything that changed


----------



## nastys (Oct 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Let's play the differences game. Try to find everything that changed
> 
> View attachment 27131


The colour, the search bar is reduced to a button, more pictures on your desktop...


----------



## nxwing (Oct 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Let's play the differences game. Try to find everything that changed
> 
> View attachment 27131


Omg u hve romz, y is my avy n there?i qm very triggerfended bynthis.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 18, 2015)

i use this one. i took it with my s6 while walking to what us Norwegians call "seter" it's like an alternative "farm" where people used to put their animals in the summer(long time ago people did that) https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ho8kexs6vdo7zg/20151004_133040.jpg?dl=0


----------



## jDSX (Nov 2, 2015)

Points to anyone who knows what my wallpaper is from


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 4, 2015)

Decided it was time to re-install Windows and Linux on this laptop. Only this time I didn't install Windows, just a Linux distribution. This is probably the cleanest my desktop will ever be.


Spoiler: Ubuntu MATE 15.10


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh UMPC <З


----------



## 4ur0r (Nov 4, 2015)

May I ask a suggestion for a wallpaper? On my Linux machine I'm using a dark theme that has this color palette: 



Spoiler










Don't min the wallpapers, this isn't a screenshot of mine, it's just to give you an idea of the color palette of the windows.


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Nov 4, 2015)

This is my Desktop


Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## Vipera (Nov 4, 2015)

Turns out I really missed Win7 gadgets.



Spoiler











The weather site is down. FML


----------



## nxwing (Nov 4, 2015)

Finally cleaned my desktop


----------



## boomario (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Lucar (Nov 8, 2015)

This is my Project Computer, so I don't bother to keep the desktop very clean.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 9, 2015)

Just did a clean install of the latest Chakra OS because my install had some bugs in it.
Thus far, amazing!


----------



## Nyannurs (Nov 11, 2015)

http://puu.sh/lh1Sn/4a305e9490.jpg
:-D


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2015)

Cleaned my desktop, and new wallpaper


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 11, 2015)

here I'll just do this again.

I'd post my Windows virtual machine here but it's literally the desktop you get after a fresh install.

surprisingly I've actually kept my desktop clean for more than day on Ubuntu MATE.


Spoiler: thing #1










and just to have an update...OS X


Spoiler: thing #2


----------



## Seriel (Nov 15, 2015)

I need to clean this.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 15, 2015)

Here's mine. Using two monitors with very different resolutions, still way better than only using one.

( Taskbar doesn't glitch out like that, it's only on the screenshot )


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 15, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> View attachment 29562



lol.png


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out the sweetspot for program placement on this one


----------



## spoonm (Nov 15, 2015)

​Other screenshots: http://spoonm.org/desktop
Before someone asks: OS is Windows 7


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2015)

Screwing around with elementary os


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## spoonm (Nov 17, 2015)

Trying to get used to xmonad:






vayanui8 said:


> View attachment 29788
> I'm still trying to figure out the sweetspot for program placement on this one



I recommend using Launchy for program launching instead of icons everywhere. Make or find a theme of your liking for the Launchy interface, then use Rainmeter for the clock, and see if you can disable the clock on the taskbar.

I'm using dmenu on Debian at the moment.

*UPDATE:* This is what it looks like at the moment.




screenfetch output didn't fit in that terminal window. lol


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 20, 2015)

I got an old/new laptop. It's my boyfriend's old laptop, but still better then my Chromebook. So I reverted my Chromebook back to ChromeOS.


----------



## Lucar (Nov 26, 2015)

Toroko FTW.

Also don't judge, I just got the laptop today and haven't been bothered to organize yet.


----------



## mbcrazed (Nov 26, 2015)

Studio Ghibli!


----------



## Nikki_swap (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 26, 2015)

Mij1 said:


> snip



I see you have The Hero opening.


----------



## matpower (Nov 26, 2015)

I got a widescreen monitor for my desktop!  (Yeah, I was using a 1280x1024 monitor for a while )
I got this wallpaper from Nintendo on my birthday, it looks pretty nice. 
(Also these .iso files on the top were for testing, but my test machine/laptop's keyboard is dead)


----------



## jernk (Nov 29, 2015)

Spoiler: with folders










Background is from firewatch.
Used Rainmeter for the time and date(Drizzle), circle icons(Circle Launcher) and the visualizer(VisBubble)


----------



## ac3ds (Nov 29, 2015)

My Ubuntu walpaper.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2015)

Well after months of running Chakra OS, I have ditched it for Linux Mint. Why? Because KDE 5 is pretty horrible. It's a serious resource hog, seriously it more resources on my laptop then the Windows 10 install my boyfriend had running on it. I can never have a Linux distro take up more resources then Windows, that's just not allowed. Next, it's a bitch to customize compared to KDE 4, like it would some times work, but customizing SDDM within KDE 5 is next to impossible. Not to mention the countless times I had my laptop, crash, lock up, randomly reboot, ect. And it's not just my Chromebook, all the computers I tested it on has the same problems. Oh yeah and worst offender of them all, using the official ATI drivers conflicted with Steam, so I couldn't use Steam properly.
Now this isn't Chakra exclusive, since I found the same problem with all distros running KDE 5, but unlike any other distro, I was stuck with KDE 5 on Chakra and I am not ok with that.

So I jumped over to another distro with a similar update cycle and that being Ubuntu LTS, but to be correct, Linux Mint. Why? Because Cinnamon is fucking amazing! I remember the old Cinnamon and I wasn't sure if I wanted to use, but having gone several weeks using it on and off, I can safely say, I want to keep using it!


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 8, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well after months of running Chakra OS, I have ditched it for Linux Mint. Why? Because KDE 5 is pretty horrible. It's a serious resource hog, seriously it more resources on my laptop then the Windows 10 install my boyfriend had running on it. I can never have a Linux distro take up more resources then Windows, that's just not allowed. Next, it's a bitch to customize compared to KDE 4, like it would some times work, but customizing SDDM within KDE 5 is next to impossible. Not to mention the countless times I had my laptop, crash, lock up, randomly reboot, ect. And it's not just my Chromebook, all the computers I tested it on has the same problems. Oh yeah and worst offender of them all, using the official ATI drivers conflicted with Steam, so I couldn't use Steam properly.
> Now this isn't Chakra exclusive, since I found the same problem with all distros running KDE 5, but unlike any other distro, I was stuck with KDE 5 on Chakra and I am not ok with that.
> 
> So I jumped over to another distro with a similar update cycle and that being Ubuntu LTS, but to be correct, Linux Mint. Why? Because Cinnamon is fucking amazing! I remember the old Cinnamon and I wasn't sure if I wanted to use, but having gone several weeks using it on and off, I can safely say, I want to keep using it!
> View attachment 31713


lewd


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> lewd


----------



## spoonm (Dec 8, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well after months of running Chakra OS, I have ditched it for Linux Mint. Why? Because KDE 5 is pretty horrible. It's a serious resource hog, seriously it more resources on my laptop then the Windows 10 install my boyfriend had running on it. I can never have a Linux distro take up more resources then Windows, that's just not allowed. Next, it's a bitch to customize compared to KDE 4, like it would some times work, but customizing SDDM within KDE 5 is next to impossible. Not to mention the countless times I had my laptop, crash, lock up, randomly reboot, ect. And it's not just my Chromebook, all the computers I tested it on has the same problems. Oh yeah and worst offender of them all, using the official ATI drivers conflicted with Steam, so I couldn't use Steam properly.
> Now this isn't Chakra exclusive, since I found the same problem with all distros running KDE 5, but unlike any other distro, I was stuck with KDE 5 on Chakra and I am not ok with that.
> 
> So I jumped over to another distro with a similar update cycle and that being Ubuntu LTS, but to be correct, Linux Mint. Why? Because Cinnamon is fucking amazing! I remember the old Cinnamon and I wasn't sure if I wanted to use, but having gone several weeks using it on and off, I can safely say, I want to keep using it!
> View attachment 31713



Not familiar with Chakra, but don't go for a distro because of its DE. I read Chakra was built on top of Arch. If that's the case, just uninstall KDE through pacman and install a more lightweight DE or go for a wm/panel/dock you-choose-it solution. If there are no packages for other DEs on the default Chakra repositories, you should be able to add Arch's/Antergos', and also use the AUR.



LittleFlame said:


> lewd



Indeed. All those cowtits. The rightmost girl looks like she has a flat chest, so I approve of her.
flat chest best chest


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2015)

spoonm said:


> Not familiar with Chakra, but don't go for a distro because of its DE. I read Chakra was built on top of Arch. If that's the case, just uninstall KDE through pacman and install a more lightweight DE or go for a wm/panel/dock you-choose-it solution. If there are no packages for other DEs on the default Chakra repositories, you should be able to add Arch's/Antergos', and also use the AUR.


Chakra is actually not based on Arch anymore, it's inspired by Arch. It's actually it's own independent Distro with it's own file structure, repo, update system, ect. It's actually build around KDE and only provides KDE, you can install LXQt through the CCR or a custom repo, but it doesn't run as well and it's not officially supported by the Chakra Team. Still, with Chakra, you should never add packages from Arch Repos, as they are not the same core and will cause conflict and instability. Trust me, during my first run with Chakra, I installed an Arch kernel and after a week, it caused serious issues to my install, so bad that I had to re-install my system.
I've actually used Arch for several years and Linux in general (10 years in fact.) In fact I am pretty sure if you go through this thread, you will find screen shots of the countless distros I have used. I used Chakra OS because I loved the half rolling-release cycle, it was interesting and provided the most stable system without the need to re-install it. I also used Manjaro because I loved the conservative rolling-release cycle. But I really don't care for full rolling, like a pure Arch distro, because I find more problems down the road.
But in all honesty, with all my distro hopping, I find that what I really want out of a distro, is a nice stable desktop system. That is something Linux Mint and Manjaro provide and I just find myself leaning towards Linux Mint more.


----------



## spoonm (Dec 8, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Chakra is actually not based on Arch anymore, it's inspired by Arch. It's actually it's own independent Distro with it's own file structure, repo, update system, ect. It's actually build around KDE and only provides KDE, you can install LXQt through the CCR or a custom repo, but it doesn't run as well and it's not officially supported by the Chakra Team. Still, with Chakra, you should never add packages from Arch Repos, as they are not the same core and will cause conflict and instability. Trust me, during my first run with Chakra, I installed an Arch kernel and after a week, it caused serious issues to my install, so bad that I had to re-install my system.
> I've actually used Arch for several years and Linux in general (10 years in fact.) In fact I am pretty sure if you go through this thread, you will find screen shots of the countless distros I have used. I used Chakra OS because I loved the half rolling-release cycle, it was interesting and provided the most stable system without the need to re-install it. I also used Manjaro because I loved the conservative rolling-release cycle. But I really don't care for full rolling, like a pure Arch distro, because I find more problems down the road.
> But in all honesty, with all my distro hopping, I find that what I really want out of a distro, is a nice stable desktop system. That is something Linux Mint and Manjaro provide and I just find myself leaning towards Linux Mint more.



My bad, I assumed the first line on the wikipedia page that popped up was up to date. Arch never broke for me, despite all the infamous "finally I fixed all the problems in this Arch install, now let's run pacman -Syuu..."->"everything is falling apart NOOOOOO" situations I read about. I don't use it anymore and only remnants of it are Antergos installs on my mom's laptops.

Debian stable is, well, stable. Long live.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2015)

spoonm said:


> My bad, I assumed the first line on the wikipedia page that popped up was up to date. Arch never broke for me, despite all the infamous "finally I fixed all the problems in this Arch install, now let's run pacman -Syuu..."->"everything is falling apart NOOOOOO" situations I read about. I don't use it anymore and only remnants of it are Antergos installs on my mom's laptops.
> 
> Debian stable is, well, stable. Long live.


90% of the time I've used Arch, it was just fine for months without issue. It's always like one innocent update that breaks it and I have to either roll back or re-install my system. In the end, ain't nobody got time to fix dat. 
And Debian stable is _too _stable for me. It's way too conservative in it's update cycle, which is why I prefer Ubuntu LTS compared to it. You get all the lovely stable update cycle, but benefit of using PPA's to keep your apps up to date. It's the closest I can get to replicating the half rolling-release system Chakra used.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Dec 8, 2015)

Cinnamon is great, I also use it when I'm not on my Windows partition.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 12, 2015)

wee


----------



## TrashyClassy (Dec 13, 2015)

Spoiler: my desktop



http://imgur.com/4NnqAyh


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2015)

My current desktop, now a little less lewd, but still very festive!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> My current desktop, now a little less lewd, but still very festive!
> View attachment 32915


I want more lelw


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I want more lelw


I don't want ban!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't want ban!


PMs are made for a reason hahaha xD


----------



## loco365 (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucar said:


> <snip>
> Toroko FTW.
> 
> Also don't judge, I just got the laptop today and haven't been bothered to organize yet.


Out of curiosity, what model of MSI did you get? I just got one a month and a half ago and it's fan-freaking-tastic.



Spoiler











Edit: Background source if anyone wants it: http://i.imgur.com/r5hvNhR.png


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 17, 2015)

these alerts have reminded me to post an update >,>


Spoiler











i'm boring


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2015)

Nothing really changed, just more icons.

Will post my new Laptop Desktop once fully set up.


----------



## Lucar (Dec 17, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Out of curiosity, what model of MSI did you get? I just got one a month and a half ago and it's fan-freaking-tastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I got a MSI GE62 Q2D. I freaking love my MSI too. Especially the Backlit Keyboard. 

Also I feel obliged to share my Desktop again, so...


----------



## loco365 (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucar said:


> I got a MSI GE62 Q2D. I freaking love my MSI too. Especially the Backlit Keyboard.


Mine is a MSI GP72 2QE, and it doesn't have a backlit keyboard, but it does run really nicely. So worth the $1178 I spent.


----------



## Lucar (Dec 17, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Mine is a MSI GP72 2QE, and it doesn't have a backlit keyboard, but it does run really nicely. So worth the $1178 I spent.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Of which? The bill or the laptop itself? xD


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Mine is a MSI GP72 2QE, and it doesn't have a backlit keyboard, but it does run really nicely. So worth the $1178 I spent.


My new laptop is an ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH7  Spent $1350
Not going to post a pic now, since the background is a Republic of Gamer thinguy, and I want to make a clean windows 10 install.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My new laptop is an ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH7  Spent $1350
> Not going to post a pic now, since the background is a Republic of Gamer thinguy, and I want to make a clean windows 10 install.


I wanted to get a ROG before I made my decision, and even though I did chose a ROG, the store I wanted to get it from discontinued it, so I had to go with a MSI. I do not regret the decision haha.


----------



## Lucar (Dec 17, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I wanted to get a ROG before I made my decision, and even though I did chose a ROG, the store I wanted to get it from discontinued it, so I had to go with a MSI. I do not regret the decision haha.



Picture of both please. Also, Specs or it didn't happen.

Also, I feel like _*THIS LINK*_ was ignored when I posetd it last.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Picture of both please. Also, Specs or it didn't happen.


The photos are absurdly blurry with my shit camera in the dark, but you should be able to make them out:
Laptop with me logged in + date: http://i.imgur.com/c9txQOA.jpg
Bill: http://i.imgur.com/MF49WVI.jpg
Specs:
1TB HDD 7200RPM
Intel i7-5700HQ @ 2.70GHz
NVIDIA GTX950M
8GB RAM, expandable to 16GB
17.3" display with anti-glare

Edit: Your keyboard, damn. It's like a freaking disco show!


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 17, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> My current desktop, now a little less lewd, but still very festive!
> View attachment 32915


I like this way better


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2015)

I found out how to change the background on my school laptop B^)


----------



## Lucar (Dec 17, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I found out how to change the background on my school laptop B^)



How does someone not know how to change their background in windows?


----------



## mgrev (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucar said:


> How does someone not know how to change their background in windows?


she was talking about without admin rights


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucar said:


> How does someone not know how to change their background in windows?


I know how to do it, I just can't do it the normal way because our school makes it so only admins can change backgrounds for whatever reason.


----------



## Lucar (Dec 17, 2015)

mgrev said:


> she was talking about without admin rigts



Wait, you need admin rights to change a wallpaper in windows 7? I don't remember that...

WAIT TOMATO IS A GIRL


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Wait, you need admin rights to change a wallpaper in windows 7? I don't remember that...
> 
> WAIT TOMATO IS A GIRL


Ye but you can still refer to me using 'he' if you want


----------



## Lucar (Dec 17, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Ye but you can still refer to me using 'he' if you want



Nah. I was just surprised.

Shows you how well my head works when I'm sick.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Nah. I was just surprised.
> 
> Shows you how well my head works when I'm sick.


This actually happens all the time lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2015)

I remember that a few years ago, when I was at school. We had not laptops nor ipads. 

The only time we used computers was when we went to the specific room for that. The hardware was crappy, running windows XP.

I guess that things changed over the past 4 years.


----------



## Lucar (Dec 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I remember that a few years ago, when I was at school. We had not laptops nor ipads.
> 
> The only time we used computers was when we went to the specific room for that. The hardware was crappy, running windows XP.
> 
> I guess that things changed over the past 4 years.



Apparently the Department of Education spends way too much up here, or has an insane budget, because this year we just got new iMacs in almost every school here. .-.

Well, except for the College here. They decided to keep all the computers in the College running Windows XP on a bunch of Dell Dementions. .-. I can see why though, it's easier for Elementary and Secondary schools to switch systems, especially when compared to a College.


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I remember that a few years ago, when I was at school. We had not laptops nor ipads.
> 
> The only time we used computers was when we went to the specific room for that. The hardware was crappy, running windows XP.
> 
> I guess that things changed over the past 4 years.


Things are still like this here...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2015)

snip


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I remember that a few years ago, when I was at school. We had not laptops nor ipads.
> 
> The only time we used computers was when we went to the specific room for that. The hardware was crappy, running windows XP.
> 
> I guess that things changed over the past 4 years.


At one point we had two computer labs with shitty computers that ran Windows 95.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> At one point we had two computer labs with shitty computers that ran Windows 95.


I'm pretty sure 30% of the computer labs in my country still run 98.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2015)

New desktop, new laptop, same wallpaper ;O;


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> New desktop, new laptop, same wallpaper ;O;
> 
> View attachment 33060


C


VinsCool said:


> New desktop, new laptop, same wallpaper ;O;
> 
> View attachment 33060


I see your french..
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> C
> 
> I see your french..
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Canadian french, yeah.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 18, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> I'm pretty sure 30% of the computer labs in my country still run 98.


I remember when the entire school district I was in ran Mac OS 9.2.2. I still have one that does too.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lost my Linux partition because Windows 10 is shit, had to go back to Windows 7 for the time being.





Visual Style is called Appows, if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 1, 2016)

shiny new laptop means shiny new desktop picture time


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2016)

Been forever, here's my Mint Desktop


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 7, 2016)

It's a rotation


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler









           I really like Date a live okay ;^;


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

feels like it's been so soon, but anyway...

I think I've been doing a good job at keeping the desktop clean


Spoiler


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jan 8, 2016)

Still pretty much exactly the same except now the Visual Style I'm running is called Dash, oh and Firefox got really slow for me so I started using Chrome again.


----------



## caboyzcoti (Jan 8, 2016)

Westside.


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> *snip


I can tell that's Bodhi, but what are you running it on?


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I can tell that's Bodhi, but what are you running it on?


That's just Debian with enlightenment.
Ran it on my phone but it was very slow.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> That's just Debian with enlightenment.
> Ran it on my phone but it was very slow.


Ah, it looked like the Moksha desktop. Are you running enlightenment 17?


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Ah, it looked like the Moksha desktop. Are you running enlightenment 17?


Yeah, E17.


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 13, 2016)

Holy shit this is just painful. Nothing works.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2016)

All my issues with Chakra OS have since been fixed so I am back to Chakra OS!


----------



## matpower (Jan 17, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> shiny new laptop means shiny new desktop picture time
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Could you give me the link of that wallpaper, please?  It looks pretty good.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 17, 2016)

matpower said:


> Could you give me the link of that wallpaper?  It looks pretty good.


it's included with OS X. if you already have OS X 10.11 (El Capitan) then you have this image at `/Library/Desktop Pictures/El Capitan 2.jpg`. otherwise you can get it *here* (it's actually too big to upload here)...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)

Newer Wallpaper, and cleaned my desktop junk (again)


----------



## Cha0tic (Jan 18, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> I found out how to change the background on my school laptop B^)



Really love that earthbound background!


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 20, 2016)

why not shame myself by posting a not clean desktop for once? it's now hard to keep it totally clean even though I've tried multiple times...


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2016)

I heard I was talking shit about Chakra os like I wouldn't I hear!
I can't allow that to be a thing!


----------



## Favna (Jan 23, 2016)

I like to over organize my desktop so I have Fences doing that for me. Also worth noting that you have to think double here actually since I have 2 monitors (the other is left of this) but it has no icons or anything so yeah


----------



## Lucar (Jan 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Desktop yaya











Yay, new desktop and motivation to clean it up a bit.


----------



## blindseer (Jan 26, 2016)

Spoiler: New Desktop Wallpaper








Also Cleaned up my desktop somewhat...


----------



## Favna (Jan 26, 2016)

blindseer said:


> Spoiler: New Desktop Wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"CydiaRepos.txt" ai m8 (☞ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)☞ I approve.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2016)

Yet another Freya wallpaper <3
Sorry for messy desktop


----------



## Lucar (Feb 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yet another Freya wallpaper <3
> Sorry for messy desktop
> 
> 
> View attachment 37354



Damnit Vinny.

My Desktop is becoming cluttered.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm pretty much always on my laptop anymore unless I want to play a game, so this is my laptop's desktop (couldn't come up with a better way to phrase that).

Yeah, I like to keep things organized and clean. I also don't like heavy GUIs.


----------



## Favna (Feb 6, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Damnit Vinny.
> 
> My Desktop is becoming cluttered.
> 
> ...



That Steam notification tho  Gaben is waiting for you!

As for the clutter, you could folder some of those folders together. I.e. put 'Dolphin-x64' and 'Dolphin for Anther's L..' in 1 folder 'Dolphin'. (Or in 1 folder 'Emulators' Along with Citra and the others)


----------



## Grim Ripper (Feb 6, 2016)

Here is mine. (laptop)


----------



## Favna (Feb 6, 2016)

Grim Ripper said:


> Here is mine. (laptop)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Can you share that wallpaper ?


----------



## Grim Ripper (Feb 6, 2016)

Favna said:


> Can you share that wallpaper ?


After a google search i was able to find it here.
http://www.zerochan.net/full/995685

Credits go to the original owner of the pic, it's not mine.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 6, 2016)

Favna said:


> That Steam notification tho  Gaben is waiting for you!
> 
> As for the clutter, you could folder some of those folders together. I.e. put 'Dolphin-x64' and 'Dolphin for Anther's L..' in 1 folder 'Dolphin'. (Or in 1 folder 'Emulators' Along with Citra and the others)



Haha XD Yes, Gaben is waiting for me... Or rather VinsCool or ihaveamac, to be specific. 

Here's my problem with folders though: On my other Laptop, I used to categorize pretty much EVERYTHING into folders, nad this was good and bad for a few reasons. You see, after a while, my folders became cluttered badly, and it was basically not quenching the messy desktop problem, as now my folders were hard to navigate.

I'm gonna give it a try again, see how it goes, I guess.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Haha XD Yes, Gaben is waiting for me... Or rather VinsCool or ihaveamac, to be specific.
> 
> Here's my problem with folders though: On my other Laptop, I used to categorize pretty much EVERYTHING into folders, nad this was good and bad for a few reasons. You see, after a while, my folders became cluttered badly, and it was basically not quenching the messy desktop problem, as now my folders were hard to navigate.
> 
> I'm gonna give it a try again, see how it goes, I guess.


Yeah it was most likely one of us hahaha 


In my end, I put all my junk in the "stuff" folder


----------



## Lucar (Feb 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah it was most likely one of us hahaha
> 
> 
> In my end, I put all my junk in the "stuff" folder



Funny Enough, that's pretty much what I used to do.  Everything went in the "Vec's Stuff" folder on my desktop, but oh boy was the folder cluttered. XD


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok, so I know this is a double post, but I tried cleaning up my desktop. :3


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, why the hell not.


Spoiler: bigass image


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Well, why the hell not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bigass image



Nice Wallpaper. :3

Also why is my start button smaller then yours?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 7, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Nice Wallpaper. :3
> 
> Also why is my start button smaller then yours?


**It's a secret to everybody**

No idea, really. Maybe the screen resolution?


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> **It's a secret to everybody**
> 
> No idea, really. Maybe the screen resolution?



IDK, I run at 1920x1080, so 1080p. Now that I think about it, your screenshot seems smaller. Maybe you're right.

Or it could be this stupid setting:


----------



## nxwing (Feb 7, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Nice Wallpaper. :3
> 
> Also why is my start button smaller then yours?


Win 8/8.1 has a bigger start button than 10 IIRC


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Win 8/8.1 has a bigger start button than 10 IIRC



OH. I thought that was windows 10,  since I've never seen 8.1. Oops.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 7, 2016)

Spoiler: WARNING: too many icons and poorly censored squid butts


----------



## ilman (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, here are mine:


Spoiler























Guess what I should be playing less of


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2016)

It's the usual atm, it's a bit messy with icons thrown around but it's good enough for me 
Left side of the screen is random stuff, top side is Linux isos, top-right and right is 3DS stuff and bottom right is profile pics.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 7, 2016)

I see you all ranting about "Too many icons" i present to you 



Spoiler


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> I see you all ranting about "Too many icons" i present to you
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This looks like my brother's desktop  Except that your icons are bigger. Congratulations lol


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 7, 2016)

I cleaned it 



Spoiler


----------



## Erikku (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, here's mine I guess :/
EDIT: chose a different resolution, hope this one's better


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2016)

Erikku said:


> Well, here's mine I guess :/
> -snip-


I haven't seen a 4:3 screen for a very long time hahaha


----------



## Erikku (Feb 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I haven't seen a 4:3 screen for a very long time hahaha


ha ha I'm using an old 2006 Samsung desktop monitor, but it still works


----------



## Sono (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's mine  I permanently switched to Linux a few months ago.



Spoiler: Linux desktop











I'm just too lazy to clean it up 


Because I don't want to install *any* Windows-related stuff on my Linux installation, I'm running a virtual machine instead 



Spoiler: Windows Experience virtual machine












And here are the remainings of the Windows8 installation, when I last used it:



Spoiler: very outdated picture of my Windows 8 installation











Who remembers Google Desktop?


----------



## nxwing (Feb 8, 2016)

Finally got around to setting up Xubuntu 15.10


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 10, 2016)

not a lot to say about this one xD


----------



## apollos (Feb 14, 2016)

i dont spend a whole lotta time looking at my desktop so i just kinda throw something random on it.



nxwing said:


> Finally got around to setting up Xubuntu 15.10View attachment 38034


that's the bg i use for my opera theme


----------



## Rhapsody (Feb 14, 2016)

My desktop has a few states depending on what's going on with it. It changes depending on if you're hovering at the top of the screen and if something is playing. Here's an album to show you what I mean. Imgur has some compression when you upload large images, so I've also uploaded the images to vgy.me and linked to them in the description of each image. If you want to take a good look, there you go.


----------



## apollos (Feb 14, 2016)

maybe i'll start using xubuntu because that's really nice :o


----------



## Rhapsody (Feb 14, 2016)

apollos said:


> maybe i'll start using xubuntu because that's really nice :o



If you're referring to mine, that's Windows.


----------



## apollos (Feb 14, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> If you're referring to mine, that's Windows.


nevermind then 
that's windows 10, right?


----------



## mgrev (Feb 14, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Here's mine  I permanently switched to Linux a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what distro is it?


----------



## nxwing (Feb 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> what distro is it?


I'm pretty sure that's Lubuntu or if not, LXLE


----------



## Rhapsody (Feb 14, 2016)

apollos said:


> nevermind then
> that's windows 10, right?



Yeah, with Rainmeter.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Sono (Feb 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> what distro is it?





nxwing said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Lubuntu or if not, LXLE



Yes, it's Lubuntu 15.10 
I had a hard time bringing the "trash" icon back, because I had to make a custom .Xinitrc, because installing gnome-desktop broke everything.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## matpower (Feb 14, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


Nice wallpaper, can you give me a link? 
Also that "chrome is an abomination" folder is the best one lol


----------



## Rhapsody (Feb 15, 2016)

Why is everyone okay with such messy desktops?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Why is everyone okay with such messy desktops?


Because we easily retrieve ourselves in messy junk, true story.


----------



## uyjulian (Feb 15, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Why is everyone okay with such messy desktops?


Might as well have a file browser window with tons of stuff in it always open.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)

Speaking of messy junk:


----------



## Favna (Feb 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Speaking of messy junk:
> 
> 
> View attachment 39251




I guess you hate folder with all those mp3s and flacs


----------



## mgrev (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: been up to stuff


----------



## mgrev (Feb 17, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> Spoiler: been up to stuff


"i have a mac"


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 17, 2016)

I literally had to halve this thing's resolution (from 2560x1600 to 1280x800) since the site wouldn't take the file size of the original screenshot, haha


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2016)

Flying in with my lovely Chakra install!


----------



## TrashyClassy (Feb 18, 2016)

Ignore the Skype notification.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 18, 2016)

So many people still have messy desktops. 
I'm still doing everything from my laptop because I'm terribly lazy and like my recliner. 


Spoiler: WARNING: Don't open if you have any intention of playing Undertale.








The only thing I have on my laptop's desktop is a nice little script for quickly starting up x2x under ssh to control my HTPC.


----------



## Benja81 (Feb 18, 2016)

Been using this for a while


----------



## Favna (Feb 18, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> Ignore the Skype notification.




Could've seen this coming with that note. Tell me all about that secret Mac Donalds (☞ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)☞


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2016)

So a random update. I changed the theme of my desktop and I quite like it and I switched the wallpaper to the version I like more. But first, to clear up some questions I've gotten (not from here, but from other sources)
1: I don't actually play LoL, my boyfriends and friends were debating over the best skins and they all agreed DJ Sona was the best. I looked it up and thought it was hot as fuck, so I used her as my wallpaper.
2: In case it wasn't obvious, I hate desktop clutter. I hate it so much, that I've stopped using icons. Everything I need is in the menu, so there's just no need for them.
3: I've mostly stopped distro hopping because there's just no other distro that provides the unique "half-rolling" system that Chakra has and that's why I enjoy using it so much.
Now that those are out of the way, here's my desktop!


----------



## blindseer (Feb 20, 2016)

Second new wallpaper in a month, its a record for me....


Spoiler








Usually I stay at the same wallpaper for atleast a year...


----------



## Benja81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Forgot about this, one of my favorites:


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mine again. Changed some stuff around and I have to use TXTs instead of notes because this isn't Windows 7.


----------



## matpower (Feb 22, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> View attachment 39811
> Mine again. Changed some stuff around and I have to use TXTs instead of notes because this isn't Windows 7.


I'm pretty sure that Notes are still around on Windows 8/10  They weren't widgets, but their own app AFAIK.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 22, 2016)

matpower said:


> I'm pretty sure that Notes are still around on Windows 8/10  They weren't widgets, but their own app AFAIK.



They are, but are not really convenient. They tend to just close on their own and disappear on reboot. I'd rather use .txts, way easier


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 22, 2016)

It's been a month and I still haven't been able to set up my gaming rig's desktop in a way I'm really pleased with. Aside from losing the drive where I backed up most of my obscure Rainmeter skins and configs, I've got display scaling enabled so that I can sit a few feet away and still read the screen when I'm not playing something. It's got the unfortunate effect of ballooning my skins, like the Steam launcher on the side, way bigger than they need to be, but if I disable scaling for Rainmeter then some skins are so tiny-fonted they're almost unreadable. Would be nice if Rainmeter allowed for selective-scaling.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2016)

Getting messier daily


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Got bored with the LoL one, went with someone I knew better.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Got bored with the LoL one, went with someone I knew better.
> View attachment 40022


More panties


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> More panties





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> went with someone I knew better.


So yeah, panties.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## omegasoul6 (Feb 29, 2016)

Took me a while but I finally managed to upgrade to Windows 10, and customize the taskbar so it doesn't look like trash with lines under every icon.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 29, 2016)

My Raspberry Pi 2's background.
I am currently running Ubuntu because Rasbian sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 3, 2016)

My school laptop. Currently my main laptop until I fix my other laptop.
Just random stuff.


----------



## Grim Ripper (Mar 3, 2016)

Minnow said:


> My school laptop. Currently my main laptop until I fix my other laptop.
> Just random stuff.



I see you are a fellow PTCG player.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2016)

I set my old Chromebook with Sabayon Linux because it's amazing again! But might not amazing enough to replace Chakra OS.


----------



## matpower (Mar 4, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I set my old Chromebook with Sabayon Linux because it's amazing again! But might not amazing enough to replace Chakra OS.
> View attachment 41221


Which DE is Sabayon using? It looks pretty nice on that picture.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2016)

matpower said:


> Which DE is Sabayon using? It looks pretty nice on that picture.


XFCE 4, my DE of of choice next to KDE


----------



## Grim Ripper (Mar 5, 2016)

Let's celebrate. 





http://imgur.com/a/5LUuH (Resolution 8250x4641. of course the resolution doesn't apply for me )


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Recently watched the series, love it.


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monado_III (Mar 9, 2016)

Minnow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That missing void would drive me insane. (it's int main(void) dammit and the picture is not using std::cout so that would be a very untraditional C++ hello world) /rant


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 9, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> That missing void would drive me insane. (it's int main(void) dammit and the picture is not using std::cout so that would be a very untraditional C++ hello world) /rant


Oh. Still works fine because it's a void, but alright lol


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2016)

I rly need to get rid of a couple of icons on my desktop... getting too crouded here!! >.>






My background is Desert Ruins from Sonic Lost World. It was originally an image I found online while I was looking for tutorials on SLW modding.
I found that the color scheme and shapes kinda work well together IMO. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I rly need to get rid of a couple of icons on my desktop... getting too crouded here!! >.>
> 
> View attachment 41808
> 
> ...


>Sonic
In all seriousness though, clean up your desktop!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2016)

Minnow said:


> >Sonic
> In all seriousness though, clean up your desktop!


I know... >.> It's the only decent background I could find. I'm not into those real-life sceneries and horizons much...

And yeah, there are a lot of unused apps still on that desktop! I think I'm ready for a cleanout anyways; I'm almost running out of hard drive space! :/


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 18, 2016)

might as well...

it's now just hopeless keeping this clean


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2016)

I just dual-booted Sabayon and Chakra OS. I haven't used sabayon in years, so I wanted to start running it again


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2016)

Getting messier daily.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 22, 2016)

Installed Windows 10 again and partitioned the hard drive on my now main laptop/netbook into three.


Spoiler


----------



## Favna (Mar 23, 2016)

A while back I posted a picture of my desktop as it was back then and just now I massively cleaned it up so I figured I'd show it again alongside the old one. Worth noting that I use Stardock Fences to fence my icons and Start10 as start menu (before anyone asks about that icon)



Spoiler: OLD HOW DID I GET THIS SO CLUTTERED











Spoiler: NEW CLEANED UP


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 23, 2016)

That is some beautiful red you have there!


----------



## Favna (Mar 23, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> That is some beautiful red you have there!


Interested in the original wallpaper perchance? It is optimized for dual monitor (resolution is 3840x1080) but it can easily be cut in half, just try to get the center part.



Spoiler: Space is a beautiful thing really


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks! What a beauty!


----------



## popokakapetu (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Piluvr (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's mine:


----------



## Diego788 (Mar 23, 2016)

i'm actualy using the default wallpaper...


Spoiler: THIS


----------



## Favna (Mar 23, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> Here's mine:


What is 'Nuclear Throne'? Because you gave / it has the same icon as Steam...




Diego788 said:


> i'm actualy using the default wallpaper...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: THIS



Tbh Microsoft totally stepped up their game on default wallpaper for Windows 10.


----------



## Piluvr (Mar 23, 2016)

Favna said:


> What is 'Nuclear Throne'? Because you gave / it has the same icon as Steam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what steam on linux does.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2016)

Sabayon + LXDE this time


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

I need a newer wallpaper and clean my desktop.


----------



## matpower (Mar 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Sabayon + LXDE this time
> View attachment 43495


LXDE is looking real nice with that, besides the weird *check* symbol.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2016)

matpower said:


> LXDE is looking real nice with that, besides the weird *check* symbol.


That's actually the update manager for Sabayon.


----------



## matpower (Mar 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's actually the update manager for Sabayon.


My only issue with it is lack of transparency and well, the icons on the bottom-right actually clash with the general design in a way.  But an icon pack can fix that, right?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2016)

matpower said:


> My only issue with it is lack of transparency and well, the icons on the bottom-right actually clash with the general design in a way.  But an icon pack can fix that, right?


That's an easy fix, I am just too lazy to fix it.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 25, 2016)

Retooling my notebook's Arch desktop. Probably not final, a few things I'd still like to tweak in the Conky script at the very least.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 25, 2016)

I think we should call @Crystal the Glaceon Lady Linux


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 25, 2016)

Boring I know.


----------



## raystriker (Mar 25, 2016)

ze old laptop


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2016)

^ definitely better than last week or so!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

I reverted to an older wallpaper:



 

Yes, I know my desktop is messy >.>


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> I think we should call @Crystal the Glaceon Lady Linux


Actually, I am the Linux Queen


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2016)

I finally cleaned my desktop! *gasps*


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 27, 2016)

'Bout time you cleaned that up, Vinny!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

ayy lmao



Without Icons and With Rainmeter


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 27, 2016)

Because you gotta have a clean desktop


----------



## matpower (Mar 27, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Because you gotta have a clean desktop
> 
> View attachment 43711


That's one great wallpaper, do you have a link?


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 27, 2016)

matpower said:


> That's one great wallpaper, do you have a link?



Absolutely, it's actually from the facebook page "Astronomy picture of the day" The link is long gone so I uploaded it to imgur for you 

http://imgur.com/NNGu4hX


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

Made a background if anyone wants it.

HOW IT WAS MADE:
Took a nice blue and made a gradient in the middle.
Googled Large Scan Line Texture
Chose a good one
Put it in a new layer and sized it to fit the full image
Reduced opacity on 'Scanline' layer
Flattened
Saved
Uploaded here


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2016)

A clean install of openSUSE Leap, running LXDE. Only thing changed is Google Chrome is installed and I changed the background.


----------



## banzai200 (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, i don't see anyone using fences, so here's mine
BTW, My desktop is a little language mixed, Because my pc is in portuguese


----------



## kaotik2k (Mar 27, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2016)

I was having issues with LXDE, so I jumped over to MATE instead. Still OpenSUSE Leap though.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 27, 2016)

Every time I see this tread, I badly want to post me desktop.
Then I remember how NSFW me wallpapers are.. :c


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Every time I see this tread, I badly want to post me desktop.
> Then I remember how NSFW me wallpapers are.. :c


Great! Now I'm curious of what your desktop looks like!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 27, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Great! Now I'm curious of what your desktop looks like!



It's gay and NSFW.

Just changed it solely for the purpose of showing it in this thread xd.


Spoiler: share me bed with me~


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 27, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> Well, i don't see anyone using fences, so here's mine
> BTW, My desktop is a little language mixed, Because my pc is in portuguese



Long time ago i posted my desktop, i use fences for ages, love it 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-a-picture-of-your-desktop.56484/page-128#post-2909963
https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-a-picture-of-your-desktop.56484/page-192#post-5223012

and here my current Windows 10 desktop:


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> It's gay and NSFW.
> 
> Just changed it solely for the purpose of showing it in this thread xd.
> 
> ...


those GCN exploits tho...
gg comrade.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> those GCN exploits tho...
> gg comrade.


They exists.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> those GCN exploits tho...
> gg comrade.





VinsCool said:


> They exists.




Aye.
FIX94 made a bunch at gc-forever.
Been testing them and they work flawlessly.


----------



## banzai200 (Mar 28, 2016)

I just love this image, it was begging to be my wallpaper



DinohScene said:


> Aye.
> FIX94 made a bunch at gc-forever.
> Been testing them and they work flawlessly.



YES. Sir, i just love you now, thanks to you, i will be able to revive my gamecube


----------



## InsaneNutter (Mar 28, 2016)

You all have so many desktop icons!

My desktop layout hasn't really changed much in the last 10 years, it's simple and works great for me:


----------



## banzai200 (Mar 28, 2016)

InsaneNutter said:


> You all have so many desktop icons!


Who? me?
Because Fences have a scroll you know? there's a lot more icons hidden


----------



## gungunra (Mar 29, 2016)

Fedora XFCE 23


----------



## Piluvr (Mar 29, 2016)

gungunra said:


> Fedora XFCE 23


Cinnamon is better


----------



## gungunra (Mar 29, 2016)

Unfortunately, your brainwashing logic is backfired.
I extremely hate Cinnamon Enormous Start Menu that devour 40% hell out of my 18.5 monitor. 


I had enough of long time living hell experiences about Cinnamon.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2016)

Sabayon running MATE. 
I bet everyone is wondering, "Crystal, y u no cakra?" Well because my laptops are both complete shit and KDE 5 runs like shit on them. I love Chakra OS and honestly wouldn't move away from it, but KDE 5 is hard on resources and running on any of my laptops slows them down something horrible. So for now, it's no longer my main, it's still on my Laptops for software compiling, but not as my main. Currently I am testing different distros to see which one reminds me of Chakra the most to stick with.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Mar 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Sabayon running MATE.
> I bet everyone is wondering, "Crystal, y u no cakra?" Well because my laptops are both complete shit and KDE 5 runs like shit on them. I love Chakra OS and honestly wouldn't move away from it, but KDE 5 is hard on resources and running on any of my laptops slows them down something horrible. So for now, it's no longer my main, it's still on my Laptops for software compiling, but not as my main. Currently I am testing different distros to see which one reminds me of Chakra the most to stick with.
> View attachment 43983



Agreed, I enjoyed using Chakra when I had it, but KDE just doesn't run well at all. Even on a pretty good desktop I still had issues with it, it's not that stable of a DE either.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2016)

omegasoul6 said:


> Agreed, I enjoyed using Chakra when I had it, but KDE just doesn't run well at all. Even on a pretty good desktop I still had issues with it, it's not that stable of a DE either.


KDE5 is _mostly_ stable, but I still think it could go for some more testing and KDE4 should still have some support. Honestly I am holding out for KDE4 to get a fork, like KDE3 did.


----------



## gungunra (Mar 30, 2016)

Have anyone heard of TDE desktop? It's a KDE3 pipe dream that every KDE fans used to love it.
https://www.trinitydesktop.org/

I used to be a KDE addict but I've already strip down to XFCE, Mate, & TDE.
These 3 are my last man standing on my top 3 favourite DE.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 30, 2016)

Spent the evening finally setting up Linux on my gaming machine. Didn't really see the point of it for gaming, given how lacking the AMD drivers are in Linux, but I've come to the point where I don't use Windows at all outside of the gaming rig. Went with Antergos just because I didn't want to do an Arch install entirely from scratch with this shitty keyboard.






Modified the conky script from my laptop install, and while it's a bit better now it's still way off on the RAM stats for reasons I can't figure out.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Mar 30, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 44027


I badly need that wallpaper


----------



## nxwing (Mar 30, 2016)

Did a fast wallpaper. looks crap. Will edit tomorrow.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 30, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Did a fast wallpaper. looks crap. Will edit tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 44029




 

here bby


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 30, 2016)

Spoiler










I might need to clean up


----------



## Touko White (Apr 1, 2016)

I only re-installed this recently, didn't bother to get rid of crapware etc.
Yes, this is going to give me much hate...


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

fucked up the partitioning on my netbook. reinstalled win 10 again.


Spoiler


----------



## Joom (Apr 5, 2016)

Meh. Figuring out what I can actually do with El Capitan.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

Reinstalled Windows 7. Wallpaper sports White 2 team


Spoiler


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 5, 2016)

I finally cleaned up my desktop and it feels so nice to have a background that isn't basically folders.


Spoiler


----------



## omegasoul6 (Apr 9, 2016)

Spoiler











Desktop is pretty much the same, I did however switch browsers to Vivaldi, which is surprisingly a very good web browser.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2016)

So I did a clean install of Chakra OS and I am currently working on trimming it down and re-installing everything. I am hoping to make a leaner system, without loosing the look.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So I did a clean install of Chakra OS and I am currently working on trimming it down and re-installing everything. I am hoping to make a leaner system, without loosing the look.
> View attachment 45093


Is that KDE? That looks both modern and moderately functional, which confuses the hell out of me given that just about any version of KDE I've experienced in the last dozen years has been neither.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

pretty messy


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 10, 2016)

I hate having icons on my desktop, they get out of hand too quickly.


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Is that KDE? That looks both modern and moderately functional, which confuses the hell out of me given that just about any version of KDE I've experienced in the last dozen years has been neither.


It's KDE5, mostly stock with Chakra OS's default theme. It's also been tweaked a bit by me to be more lean. KDE 5 actually really improved upon KDE.


----------



## Joom (Apr 10, 2016)

mgrev said:


> pretty messy
> View attachment 45112


Mind sharing that wallpaper?


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

Joom said:


> Mind sharing that wallpaper?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

I've got a rotating selection of about 250+ wallpapers which I use on my computer AND my Android devices. Well, all but one, anyway.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2016)

Newer Freya wallpaper  I love it!





EDIT: Just noticed a fucking watermark >.< Gonna fix this tomorrow :3


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Newer Freya wallpaper  I love it!
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed a fucking watermark >.< Gonna fix this tomorrow :3



Nice. Haven't seen a lot of Freya fanart.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't remember the goddess Freyja lookin' like that...


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 45383


please post that wallpaper xD It's adorable. psst
http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-your-current-wallpaper.422635/

Nekopara for life <3


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> please post that wallpaper xD It's adorable. psst
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-your-current-wallpaper.422635/
> 
> Nekopara for life <3


I still need to play Nekopara >.<
http://filetrip.net/dl?gWCVTjh7Yi


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I still need to play Nekopara >.<
> http://filetrip.net/dl?gWCVTjh7Yi



the MC is smooth as fuck
Wait. You have


Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I still need to play Nekopara >.<
> http://filetrip.net/dl?gWCVTjh7Yi


You have a wallpaper but never played the game. My goodness. Get to it Ms. Crystal


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> the MC is smooth as fuck
> Wait. You have
> 
> You have a wallpaper but never played the game. My goodness. Get to it Ms. Crystal


I have more than just _a wallpaper. _I have like every screenshot from the game. I saw a game with bisexual catgirls and I needed in on that!


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I have more than just _a wallpaper. _I have like every screenshot from the game. I saw a game with bisexual catgirls and I needed in on that!


Seems legit


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 11, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> I don't remember the goddess Freyja lookin' like that...



Me neither, but that's Freya from Final Fantasy IX.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I have more than just _a wallpaper. _I have like every screenshot from the game. I saw a game with bisexual catgirls and I needed in on that!



I have the Nekopara games. Haven't gotten around to playing them yet though.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> I don't remember the goddess Freyja lookin' like that...


The final fantasy 9 character.


----------



## MlgPro (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 12, 2016)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2016)

There! I swiftly removed this fucking watermark >.<
Fuck you DeviantArt! I shamelessly edited this image for my personal need.


----------



## legofan623 (Apr 12, 2016)

My wallpapers cycle through about 7 different Star Wars backgrounds.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2016)

New wallpaper, and I cleaned it up so it looks usable.


Spoiler


----------



## exangel (Apr 12, 2016)

i use "Fences" for the icon grids.


----------



## codeluca (Apr 13, 2016)

Mine's taken from Interfacelift too. Resolution is high because of the monitor (5K display)

http://imgur.com/zygAgwU


----------



## SlappyTheDummy (Apr 13, 2016)

My current Ubuntu MATE (16.04 Beta 2) desktop:


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 13, 2016)

riyaz said:


> Spoiler



Ooh, I like the pink-haired girl.


----------



## Joom (Apr 18, 2016)

Updated a little bit more on my Mac. Next time I post something, I'll have a complete overhaul.






Also, here's an old shot from my Arch machine. It's still exactly the same because it's kept me content all this time. The UnixHub IRC is now defunct, however.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2016)

Decided to try out MATE and I think I like it more than LXDE.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been doing stuff lately.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2016)

Adrien <З


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 20, 2016)

Okay, I'll do it. Here's mine 


Spoiler: desktop


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 20, 2016)

cause why not i guess


Spoiler


----------



## matpower (Apr 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Adrien <З


We got a dirty commie here!


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tsk.. I need to clean up my desktop.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 21, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Tsk.. I need to clean up my desktop.



Dirty, dirty.


----------



## gungunra (Apr 27, 2016)

*OS: *Debian Linux
*Channel: *Stretch Testing 
*Desktop:* XFCE 4.12






Sample Visual Novel Game:






Familiar face "cross-platform softwares" non of them use wine available all for Linux, Win, Mac:






FireAlpaca, Krita worked! 
Goodbye, Paint Tool Sai(cracked) & Photoshop(cracked) begone forever!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2016)

gungunra said:


> *OS: *Debian Linux
> *Channel: *Stretch Testing
> *Desktop:* XFCE 4.12


I don't know what you did, but you made me want to actually use Debian. Good on you because I normally dump all over Debian.
I am currently running Linux Mint
I haven't done much with it because I am still not sure if I am going to keep using it. Until I get a less shit computer, I can't use Chakra OS and that makes me sad.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm using zorin os 11. I've tried arch in the past but I always left because of stability issues (and im not saying arch is unstable, im saying that im too stupid to make a stable arch install)

edit: here
https://imgur.com/QIr3NWq


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't know what you did, but you made me want to actually use Debian. Good on you because I normally dump all over Debian.
> I am currently running Linux Mint
> I haven't done much with it because I am still not sure if I am going to keep using it. Until I get a less shit computer, I can't use Chakra OS and that makes me sad.
> View attachment 47146


Mint and Debian are practically the same thing. Hell, Mint even has a version built on Debian. Also, why does nobody around here use Slackware?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2016)

Don't kill mah, I don't like flashy desktop backgrounds.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Don't kill mah, I don't like flashy desktop backgrounds.


eww windows


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> Mint and Debian are practically the same thing. Hell, Mint even has a version built on Debian. Also, why does nobody around here use Slackware?


Mint is based on Ubuntu, which Ubuntu _is _based on Debian, but it's not Debian at the same time. It shares most of the packages, well retaining it's own packages. There are lot of core differences between Debian and Ubuntu.
I don't care for Slackware for the same reasons I don't like Debian. The conservative update cycles coupled with their overly complex update process makes both of them just unappealing to me. I also find that they have a very dated feel to them. Both of them are extremely old Distros and it shows when trying to work with them.
I would rather have the update cycles of Ubuntu, Fedora, and Chakra (where the packages are kept up to date and the core is fixed) or a full rolling release like Arch Linux or Gentoo.


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> eww windows


What are you talking about? Zorin OS is touted to be one of the closest distros to Windows as possible, right next to PCLinuxOS.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> What are you talking about? Zorin OS is touted to be one of the closest distros to Windows as possible, right next to PCLinuxOS.


i'm talking about this:
https://github.com/microsoft/windows-10


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> eww windows


I know, I would use Linux but all the programs I use literally require windows, so i'd spend all my time in a VM or using Wine.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nyap said:


> i'm talking about this:
> https://github.com/microsoft/windows-10


Windows 10 sucks, I do not have it. (just sayin lel)


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> i'm talking about this:
> https://github.com/microsoft/windows-10


I see you don't know about this.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I know, I would use Linux but all the programs I use literally require windows, so i'd spend all my time in a VM or using Wine.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





Jackus said:


> I know, I would use Linux but all the programs I use literally require windows, so i'd spend all my time in a VM or using Wine.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


http://www.thebeerbarrel.net/thread...-roll-out-spyware-updates-to-windows-7.32772/
edit: also, this:
www.github.com/microsoft/windows-7/


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Apr 27, 2016)

Because others are doin' it.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> http://www.thebeerbarrel.net/thread...-roll-out-spyware-updates-to-windows-7.32772/
> edit: also, this:
> www.github.com/microsoft/windows-7/


I know, i'm not an idiot.
I have disabled Windows Update (properly, I know my way around a pc)
I await the day when Linux is actually useful and runs all the stuff I use, when that day comes, I will upgrade to Linux Master Race.


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> http://www.thebeerbarrel.net/thread...-roll-out-spyware-updates-to-windows-7.32772/


That's total bullshit, and nothing but scare hype. There's absolutely no actual evidence that backs any of these claims up. Also, Linux is nowhere near safer than Windows. It's stupid easy to infect because a lot of the users are dense and think they're invincible. The telemetry updates have been proven to collect data that does not contain any personally identifiable information. Your browser does the same shit, but I don't see droves of sheep gobbling up piles of shit because someone used a big headline and buzzwords about it.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> That's total bullshit, and nothing but scare hype. There's absolutely no actual evidence that backs any of these claims up. Also, Linux is nowhere near safer than Windows. It's stupid easy to infect because a lot of the users are dense and think they're invincible.


I never said linux is virus free. And to be honest, I'd feel safer with my personal info in the hands of some criminals than in the hands of a greedy corporation like microsoft


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> eww windows


Fite me





Seriously though, I tried to install Debian on my other laptop, but it bitched about my HDD or something


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> I never said linux is virus free. And to be honest, I'd feel safer with my personal info in the hands of some criminals than in the hands of a greedy corporation like microsoft


Please don't turn this into an OS war. Everyone can use what they want.
And besides, if my personal information got leaked it wouldn't affect your life at all, so go sit down with your Linux and do whatever it is you do all day.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> That's total bullshit, and nothing but scare hype. There's absolutely no actual evidence that backs any of these claims up. Also, Linux is nowhere near safer than Windows. It's stupid easy to infect because a lot of the users are dense and think they're invincible. The telemetry updates have been proven to collect data that does not contain any personally identifiable information. Your browser does the same shit, but I don't see droves of sheep gobbling up piles of shit because someone used a big headline and buzzwords about it.


It's just a bandwagon by now. People just don't want to admit it. If you're scared of not having privacy, disconnect your modem. It doesn't matter what OS you're using.


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> I never said linux is virus free. And to be honest, I'd feel safer with my personal info in the hands of some criminals than in the hands of a greedy corporation like microsoft


Yeah, because Microsoft is going to infect you with the ZeuS bot and steal your banking information just like the criminals you trust so much. Also, unlike the Windows scare tactics, this was proven to be true. 

http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.en.html


----------



## Nyap (Apr 27, 2016)

lets stop arguing before a mod comes and kicks our butts for derailing the thread
edit: and as for ubuntu spyware, this explains it pretty well: https://askubuntu.com/questions/226575/ubuntu-with-spyware
also, it's going to be disabled by default in 16.04


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Seriously though, I tried to install Debian on my other laptop, but it bitched about my HDD or something


If you want to use Debian and not have the hassle of Debian, try LMDE2! All the fun of Debian none of the shit that comes with it!


----------



## matpower (Apr 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Fite me
> 
> View attachment 47149
> 
> Seriously though, I tried to install Debian on my other laptop, but it bitched about my HDD or something


Why did you try Debian btw?


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> If you want to use Debian and not have the hassle of Debian, try LMDE2! All the fun of Debian none of the shit that comes with it!


I'm partial to BunsenLabs Linux (formerly Crunchbang).


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2016)

matpower said:


> Why did you try Debian btw?


Why not Debian? It's extremely stable and rarely needs maintenance, coupled with an extremely small footprint. I would easily recommend Debian to anyone who just wants to install Linux and forget about it.


Joom said:


> I'm partial to BunsenLabs Linux (formerly Crunchbang).


I need to really get around to testing BunsenLabs. Next to Chakra OS, Crunchbang was easily my longest run Distro on my laptop. I didn't care that was Debian stable, it worked way better than normal Debian.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2016)

matpower said:


> Why did you try Debian btw?


A friend recommended it to me.

The installation was successfull, but booting to it is nothing but a splashscreen, then a manual fsck bitching lol


----------



## matpower (Apr 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Why not Debian? It's extremely stable and rarely needs maintenance, coupled with an extremely small footprint. I would easily recommend Debian to anyone who just wants to install Linux and forget about it.
> 
> I need to really get around to testing BunsenLabs. Next to Chakra OS, Crunchbang was easily my longest run Distro on my laptop. I didn't care that was Debian stable, it worked way better than normal Debian.


I know that Debian is rock solid, I was just wondering if he choose it because of that or some other reason.
I would love to use/try Debian, but the lack of PPAs and the really outdated software on stable without backports is a bit of a deal breaker for me. I like Ubuntu or Fedora's update model(Keep the core stable, update the software) and I guess I could run Debian Testing... I should try it on a VM later. So far I am enjoying Xubuntu 16.04, so I can wait a bit before jumping ship again.


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> A friend recommended it to me.
> 
> The installation was successfull, but booting to it is nothing but a splashscreen, then a manual fsck bitching lol


Have you tried booting with nomodeset? This sounds like a graphics driver issue. 



matpower said:


> I know that Debian is rock solid, I was just wondering if he choose it because of that or some other reason.
> I would love to use/try Debian, but the lack of PPAs and the really outdated software on stable without backports is a bit of a deal breaker for me. I like Ubuntu or Fedora's update model(Keep the core stable, update the software) and I guess I could run Debian Testing... I should try it on a VM later. So far I am enjoying Xubuntu 16.04, so I can wait a bit before jumping ship again.


Why do you not keep /home and /boot on separate partitions? That makes distro swapping like a ten minute job.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> Have you tried booting with nomodeset? This sounds like a graphics driver issue.


I have literally no experience with linux OSes, I don't know :/


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I have literally no experience with linux OSes, I don't know :/


When booting, hold Shift to load the GRUB menu, and edit the entry for Debian. At the end of the kernel string (before the two hyphens) add nomodeset to boot with plain VGA drivers. This will only be temporary and will allow you to update the system and install drivers. This is a common issue with AMD cards or monitors with weird resolutions that vanilla KMS can't handle.


----------



## boomario (Apr 27, 2016)

Simple but i like it that way, i have Ubuntu too but too lazy to restart


----------



## matpower (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> Have you tried booting with nomodeset? This sounds like a graphics driver issue.
> 
> 
> Why do you not keep /home and /boot on separate partitions? That makes distro swapping like a ten minute job.


No proper reason actually, I just took the lazy path and allowed Xubuntu's installer to partition my dual boot setup. I might rebuild it today (Gonna shrink Windows a bit more), so I guess I can do it. I just wonder how much space should I give to them.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 27, 2016)

boomario said:


> Simple but i like it that way, i have Ubuntu too but too lazy to restart


I had that wallpaper on my old ubuntu


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 27, 2016)

Well here's my desktop after some spring cleaning (I have Windows 10 and I hate myself for upgrading). It was more cluttered than VinsCool's.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Well here's my desktop after some spring cleaning (I have Windows 10 and I hate myself for upgrading). It was more cluttered than VinsCool's.
> View attachment 47154


Did you rename the Recycle Bin to "Anime"? D:


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Did you rename the Recycle Bin to "Anime"? D:


It's where it belongs!


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> It's where it belongs!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Well here's my desktop after some spring cleaning (I have Windows 10 and I hate myself for upgrading). It was more cluttered than VinsCool's.
> View attachment 47154


My, such lowres screen. My old laptop from 2008 has almost twice!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My, such lowres screen. My old laptop from 2008 has almost twice!


It's on a laptop fam, I rarely use my desktop since I don't play stuff on PC as much as I used to. I use my laptop to create crap and cure my GBAtemp addiction.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 27, 2016)

For one I don't have an extreme NSFW wallpaper


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My, such lowres screen. My old laptop from 2008 has almost twice!


My laptop from 2009 and my own from 2015 has the same as Bubsy.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> It's on a laptop fam, I rarely use my desktop since I don't play stuff on PC as much as I used to. I use my laptop to create crap and cure my GBAtemp addiction.





VinsCool said:


> My, such lowres screen. My old laptop from 2008 has almost twice!





VinsCool said:


> My old laptop from 2008 has almost twice!





VinsCool said:


> laptop


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 27, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> For one I don't have an extreme NSFW wallpaper


Uh oh, I think I see some nsfw stuff on there.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Uh oh, I think I see some nsfw stuff on there.



I got idk how many gigs of NSFW stuff.
Not ashamed about it seeing me bf occasionally nicks a picture out of there as well xd


----------



## loco365 (Apr 27, 2016)

Organized my desktop for the first time in a while, and decided on a new background that's nice and simple. Had to merge a couple of phone wallpapers, but I think it turned out well, spoilers because 1920x1080 is the truest of all resolutions:



Spoiler











I also have a Ubuntu partition and a Windows 10 partition, but I cbf to boot into them right now because I have my Robotics project to finish today (The reason I have my Arduino IDE open).


----------



## Kerouz (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's mine :


Spoiler: Without the icons











Spoiler: With the icons


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

matpower said:


> No proper reason actually, I just took the lazy path and allowed Xubuntu's installer to partition my dual boot setup. I might rebuild it today (Gonna shrink Windows a bit more), so I guess I can do it. I just wonder how much space should I give to them.


Your home partition should have the most for obvious reasons. Boot only needs about 20 mb, give or take. If you're going to make one for /bin, it should be fairly large as well.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 27, 2016)

(small) update:


----------



## matpower (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> Your home partition should have the most for obvious reasons. Boot only needs about 20 mb, give or take. If you're going to make one for /bin, it should be fairly large as well.


I was thinking something like:
100GB for Windows
25mb for boot
8GB for swap
45GB for /
Anything else to /home
I think it should do the trick if I plan to use Linux as my daily driver, I think?


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

matpower said:


> I was thinking something like:
> 100GB for Windows
> 25mb for boot
> 8GB for swap
> ...


You really shouldn't need that much for SWAP. 2 gb should suffice, and even that is a bit much.


----------



## matpower (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> You really shouldn't need that much for SWAP. 2 gb should suffice, and even that is a bit much.


I am following that "Swap should be the 1.5x or 2x the amount of RAM that you have". As you can probably guess, my laptop has only 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2016)

matpower said:


> I am following that "Swap should be the 1.5x or 2x the amount of RAM that you have". As you can probably guess, my laptop has only 4GB of RAM.


I don't even use SWAP now because it seems really unnecessary what with today's kernels, but meh.


----------



## matpower (Apr 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> I don't even use SWAP now because it seems really unnecessary what with today's kernels, but meh.


I agree, I think I only have hit it once with Chrome and tons of tabs, but I am going to cut the load a bit anyway(CPU is basically netbook tier), I guess I'll just copy the default values that I'm using in this install.


----------



## Tzuba (Apr 27, 2016)

Ignore the text message. I just don't feel like cropping it lol.


----------



## Piluvr (Apr 28, 2016)

Installed cinnamon onto ubuntu again. Here you go!


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 28, 2016)

thats mine


----------



## Joom (Apr 28, 2016)

Tzuba said:


> Ignore the text message. I just don't feel like cropping it lol.


Mind sharing your wallpaper?


----------



## Tzuba (Apr 28, 2016)

Joom said:


> Mind sharing your wallpaper?


 
Sure thing!


----------



## Joom (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the wallpaper. Also, not to be offensive, but why does nobody here seem to really delve much into customization? I mean, custom Windows styles, Rainmeter, Rocketdock, and a myriad of other things exist for a reason. And for you Linux users; shame on you. I used to think /r/unixporn was bad.

This is my Windows machine:





Explore deviantArt and other mediums of customization. It honestly seems like a waste of time to just screenshot the default style and icons scattered everywhere. I guess I have no place to be saying this, but c'mon. We're a community of video game hackers. Customization and tinkering is our forte.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

Gave my thinkpad a second life!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 28, 2016)

@VinsCool FF9 eh?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

Bortz said:


> @VinsCool FF9 eh?


I really love FF9!

Freya


----------



## Joom (Apr 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I really love FF9!
> 
> Freya


It's my most favorite installment of Final Fantasy. Right next to 10. Go ahead and bash me, VII fanboys.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

Joom said:


> It's my most favorite installment of Final Fantasy. Right next to 10. Go ahead and bash me, VII fanboys.


I'm a VI fan, so I'm not gonna bash


----------



## blindseer (Apr 28, 2016)

Been Playing Chrono Trigger DS so I figured a ct wallpaper


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 28, 2016)

Joom said:


> Thanks for the wallpaper. Also, not to be offensive, but why does nobody here seem to really delve much into customization? I mean, custom Windows styles, Rainmeter, Rocketdock, and a myriad of other things exist for a reason. And for you Linux users; shame on you. I used to think /r/unixporn was bad.
> 
> This is my Windows machine:
> <image>
> ...


everyone has different interests in customization. I might be the odd one here, but one of the reasons I like OS X _for daily use_ is because of how un-customizable it is compared to Windows/Linux. I don't really want to focus much on making my desktop fancy and whatnot, I just want it to be done for me basically so I can work on other things. but that's just me  (yes I'm aware I can use hacks and stuff to customize OS X further)

hell, when I installed Windows 8.1 a while back (before 10 was a thing), I didn't switch the default background for a good while. I still haven't for my VM >,>

also, to stay relevant:


Spoiler


----------



## Tzuba (Apr 28, 2016)

Joom said:


> Thanks for the wallpaper. Also, not to be offensive, but why does nobody here seem to really delve much into customization? I mean, custom Windows styles, Rainmeter, Rocketdock, and a myriad of other things exist for a reason. And for you Linux users; shame on you. I used to think /r/unixporn was bad.
> 
> This is my Windows machine:
> 
> ...



I used to but since I upgraded to Windows 10 a year back, I just haven't bothered.


----------



## Joom (Apr 28, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> everyone has different interests in customization. I might be the odd one here, but one of the reasons I like OS X _for daily use_ is because of how un-customizable it is compared to Windows/Linux. I don't really want to focus much on making my desktop fancy and whatnot, I just want it to be done for me basically so I can work on other things. but that's just me  (yes I'm aware I can use hacks and stuff to customize OS X further)
> 
> hell, when I installed Windows 8.1 a while back (before 10 was a thing), I didn't switch the default background for a good while. I still haven't for my VM >,>
> 
> ...


But OS X is easily customizable. You've seen my previous screenshots. It doesn't even require heavy system modification like Windows does. However, I will agree that El Capitan has made it harder to customize, though I blame the developers of Flavours, because this exists. The developers want to argue that the rootless system introduced in El Capitan has killed theming, but this is bullshit. Go to dA, and there are custom themes. I'm using the Unity 2016 theme currently. Coupled with cDock and LiteIcon, OS X is very customizable.


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 28, 2016)

Joom said:


> But OS X is easily customizable. You've seen my previous screenshots. It doesn't even require heavy system modification like Windows does. However, I will agree that El Capitan has made it harder to customize, though I blame the developers of Flavours, because this exists. The developers want to argue that the rootless system introduced in El Capitan has killed theming, but this is bullshit. Go to dA, and there are custom themes. I'm using the Unity 2016 theme currently. Coupled with cDock and LiteIcon, OS X is very customizable.


fair enough, though I mostly still stick to defaults because they just work and I usually just want to get on with working (or not working).  I usually just change the background and that's it.

on Linux, I do like the look of the "Numix" icons and theme (https://github.com/numixproject ?), and I use Start8 on W8.1 because the W7 start menu is just so much faster than the "start screen" (and the W10 start menu too). I don't usually go further than that. but maybe I'll play with more "advanced"(I guess I can call it) customization on another computer soon out of curiosity.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

Joom said:


> Thanks for the wallpaper. Also, not to be offensive, but why does nobody here seem to really delve much into customization? I mean, custom Windows styles, Rainmeter, Rocketdock, and a myriad of other things exist for a reason. And for you Linux users; shame on you. I used to think /r/unixporn was bad.
> 
> This is my Windows machine: <cut for space>
> 
> Explore deviantArt and other mediums of customization. It honestly seems like a waste of time to just screenshot the default style and icons scattered everywhere. I guess I have no place to be saying this, but c'mon. We're a community of video game hackers. Customization and tinkering is our forte.


5-7 years ago, I'd spend entire weekends trawling for the kind of custom Windows themes that nearly brick your system just trying to install them, customizing Rainmeter configs, collecting wallpapers, tweaking conky scripts, trying to make GNOME Shell feel like it wasn't a thrown-together pile of shit, etc. These days I just don't have the time or energy to fix every little thing that I break trying to make my desktop more stylish - most of the time I'll have a web browser or game maximized, or a browser side-by-side with a text editor and a terminal covering both of them; anything beyond the basics seems like a waste. The most real customization in either conky script here is adding a pianobar tab that hides itself if pianobar's not running, although fixing the Tonight indicator on the weather script would probably only take a couple minutes.






The wallpaper's a throwback to the days when I did spend hours tweaking and adjusting every little thing, though. Not sure how long it'll stay for. Also not going to bother turning on my desktop to show off my Rainmeter skins, but I don't think I've actually changed much since the last time I posted it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Gave my thinkpad a second life!
> 
> View attachment 47200


Now THAT'S a blast from the past! Wasn't that your avatar back before the whole toon link thing happened??


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Now THAT'S a blast from the past! Wasn't that your avatar back before the whole toon link thing happened??


No, that was my old background XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> No, that was my old background XD


Lol you must have posted a picture of that a while back because I associated that picture with you immediately XD


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Lol you must have posted a picture of that a while back because I associated that picture with you immediately XD


Most of my Computer backgrounds were featuring these characters


----------



## Nyap (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Joom (May 3, 2016)

Updated. 


Spoiler: Clean



-passworded image-





Spoiler: Dirty



-passworded image-


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2016)

As many people know, I have been a Linux user for well over 10 years now. My first distro was Ubuntu, but then was quickly switched to Fedora at the end of Fedora 9 and start of Fedora 10 quickly overtook Ubuntu as my main. I actually used Fedora from 10 to 15. But stopped using it after my Fedora 14 updated to 15 when they switched from GNOME 2 to GNOME 3, making my computer almost completely unable. So I stopped using Fedora and went on my never ending quest to find something as amazing as Fedora 10-14 was. And I didn't...the closest being Sabayon and Chakra OS. But they still never scratched that Fedora 14 itch.
So I decided to test out Fedora 23, since MATE is a thing now, expect I went with the Cinnamon build because reasons.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2016)

Fedora update!
Love the booty, respect the booty.
XFCE4, just installed it.


----------



## Joom (May 7, 2016)

Ok, I'm done. I'll stop spamming the thread.
-passworded image-


----------



## nxwing (May 7, 2016)




----------



## TheGreek Boy (May 7, 2016)

i using this one


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (May 7, 2016)

My new Desktop


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2016)

I had to HEAVILY censor this.
Clicking is at own risk.



Spoiler: I warned you, you'll turn gay


----------



## Red9419 (May 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I had to HEAVILY censor this.
> Clicking is at own risk.
> 
> 
> ...


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  Interesting


----------



## emigre (May 8, 2016)




----------



## MartyDreamy (May 8, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> As many people know, I have been a Linux user for well over 10 years now. My first distro was Ubuntu, but then was quickly switched to Fedora at the end of Fedora 9 and start of Fedora 10 quickly overtook Ubuntu as my main. I actually used Fedora from 10 to 15. But stopped using it after my Fedora 14 updated to 15 when they switched from GNOME 2 to GNOME 3, making my computer almost completely unable. So I stopped using Fedora and went on my never ending quest to find something as amazing as Fedora 10-14 was. And I didn't...the closest being Sabayon and Chakra OS. But they still never scratched that Fedora 14 itch.
> So I decided to test out Fedora 23, since MATE is a thing now, expect I went with the Cinnamon build because reasons.
> View attachment 47918


I like a lot that wallpaper!!


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)




----------



## MsMidnight (May 8, 2016)

Mine is hentai so not sure if I should post


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

This thread made me rearrange my desktop. Thanks? lol



Spoiler: Desktop











I use Folder Colorizer if anyone is curious about my folders. iirc Windows 7 users have a better option out there somewhere tho


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Hmmm what?


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

vinscool more like vinstool


----------



## Armadillo (May 10, 2016)

Alpha was awful, but alternate cover artwork is great.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 10, 2016)

Joom said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clean
> ...


Do you have a link to that icon pack and how did you make your dock transparent?!!? Thats sexy as fuck


----------



## Joom (May 10, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Do you have a link to that icon pack and how did you make your dock transparent?!!? Thats sexy as fuck


Here are the icons.
I use cDock to customize the dock. I also use Bartender and BetterSnapTool to manage the items on the Finder bar and window tiling. Bowtie is what displays the music information, and this is the theme I'm using.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (May 10, 2016)

Currently how I have my desktop.


----------



## Joom (May 10, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> Currently how I have my desktop.
> 
> View attachment 48670


About time somebody with Windows posts something without icons plastered everywhere.

Edit: Here it is for everyone. I'll make a black version if anyone wants it. Or, you can do it yourself. I don't particularly care. http://i.imgur.com/rODv0Jc.png


----------



## BurningDesire (May 10, 2016)

Joom said:


> Here are the icons.
> I use cDock to customize the dock. I also use Bartender and BetterSnapTool to manage the items on the Finder bar and window tiling. Bowtie is what displays the music information, and this is the theme I'm using.





Joom said:


> Here are the icons.
> I use cDock to customize the dock. I also use Bartender and BetterSnapTool to manage the items on the Finder bar and window tiling. Bowtie is what displays the music information, and this is the theme I'm using.





Joom said:


> Here are the icons.
> I use cDock to customize the dock. I also use Bartender and BetterSnapTool to manage the items on the Finder bar and window tiling. Bowtie is what displays the music information, and this is the theme I'm using.


Where did you get the Skype icon? It doesn't seem to be included in the pack...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Okay.... that was a triple quote gor some reason. XD


----------



## Joom (May 10, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Where did you get the Skype icon? It doesn't seem to be included in the pack...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Okay.... that was a triple quote gor some reason. XD


I actually had to make that one. Gimme a minute and I'll upload it for you.


----------



## Nyap (May 10, 2016)

switched to linux mint xfce recently





not amazing, but good enough for me


----------



## Nyap (May 10, 2016)

Changed again


----------



## Joom (May 11, 2016)

Why screenlets? I didn't even know that still existed. Get Conky. It's better.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 11, 2016)

True love <3


----------



## DinohScene (May 11, 2016)

Technically, this is NSFW and at the same time it isn't.
Ohhhhhh Adrien~
Pls pin me down like Copycat did with you <З


----------



## Nyap (May 11, 2016)

How do people get so many files on their desktop?
Maybe windows users don't have a /home directory or equivalent?


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

Nyap said:


> How do people get so many files on their desktop?
> Maybe windows users don't have a /home directory or equivalent?


Even though I use Linux, I still drop a bunch of shit on my desktop because it's convenient.
Also, MEGA for some odd reason puts files on my desktop when I download them.


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Nyap (May 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 48819


https://alternativeto.net/software/pinta/?platform=linux
*ppainta-maintainers/pinta-stable
note:  == : + P*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

new wallpaper


----------



## Joom (May 11, 2016)

Nyap said:


> *ppainta-maintainers/pinta-stable
> note:  == : + P*


:p


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)

Nyap said:


> https://alternativeto.net/software/pinta/?platform=linux
> *ppainta-maintainers/pinta-stable
> note:  == : + P*


Thanks, but I tried Pinta, and it's a glitchy mess.
Paint.NET 3.5.x got a Gold on WineHQ though, so I'm trying to setup that.


----------



## Joom (May 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Thanks, but I tried Pinta, and it's a glitchy mess.
> Paint.NET 3.5.x got a Gold on WineHQ though, so I'm trying to setup that.




```
winetricks dotnet40 gdiplus
```


----------



## iAqua (May 11, 2016)

Protip for a clean desktop. Rightclick background > View > Show Desktop Icons. The clean is real .


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)

Joom said:


> ```
> winetricks dotnet40 gdiplus
> ```


Yeah, I'm doing that right now.  Thanks, though.


----------



## Scarlet (May 11, 2016)

I play on Universe Sandbox 2 for a few hours to try to get new wallpapers :')






(That's what happens when you smash Jupiter into the Sun apparently)


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (May 11, 2016)

Afraid I am Mr Boring when it comes to desktops, just a change of wallpaper, that's all


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Yeah, I'm doing that right now.  Thanks, though.


It works! Finally!!


----------



## Sono (May 11, 2016)

Looks bad, as always


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Looks bad, as always


You still have this wallpaper? 
Not that I'm against it.


----------



## justin-dabath (May 11, 2016)

This is my desktop


----------



## Joom (May 12, 2016)

justin-dabath said:


> This is my desktopView attachment 48844


Nice homage to a relic. Having AVG installed is a nice touch.


----------



## daxtsu (May 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Piluvr (May 15, 2016)

I have a new one!:


----------



## Joom (May 15, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> I have a new one!:


Where's the rest of it?


----------



## Piluvr (May 15, 2016)

Joom said:


> Where's the rest of it?


what do you mean?


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 15, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Messy desktop, my life.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> what do you mean?


This thread is for desktop screenshots, not just wallpapers.


----------



## Piluvr (May 16, 2016)

Joom said:


> This thread is for desktop screenshots, not just wallpapers.


Fine, I have ubuntu with a win 10 theme installed.


----------



## william341 (May 16, 2016)

justin-dabath said:


> This is my desktop
> -snip-


this looks like win server 2012

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Messy desktop, my life.
> 
> View attachment 49310


can
can i have your chiptunes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> Thanks, but I tried Pinta, and it's a glitchy mess.
> Paint.NET 3.5.x got a Gold on WineHQ though, so I'm trying to setup that.


mm tasty mono.
serioustly doh mono is amazing use it some time


----------



## Nic333 (May 16, 2016)

For some dumb reason i feel obligated to post my desktop in every desktop thread i see.
anyway, since my old workstation died (RIP) a while ago, i'm locked with my old notebook that i didn't even knew that is still functional.




I enjoy keeping my desktop clean and I LOVE the elementary OS look (however Pantheon doesn't run on Arch, and i'm not really into using 0.3 again) so i tried to get close. 
I'm happy with how it looks right now.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2016)

Nic333 said:


> I enjoy keeping my desktop clean and I LOVE the elementary OS look (however Pantheon doesn't run on Arch, and i'm not really into using 0.3 again) so i tried to get close.
> I'm happy with how it looks right now.


I've gotten Pantheon working on Arch before. The main issue issue used to be Cerbere, but that was back in the Isis alpha days. Now that Luma has matured, it's fairly easy. Just takes a little time.
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pantheon#Installation

Though, when it comes to Arch, I typically avoid DEs entirely since I gain a huge sense of self satisfaction by configuring a standalone WM and panel from scratch. I guess I'm just that pretentious.


----------



## Nic333 (May 16, 2016)

Joom said:


> I've gotten Pantheon working on Arch before. The main issue issue used to be Cerbere, but that was back in the Isis alpha days. Now that Luma has matured, it's fairly easy. Just takes a little time.
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pantheon#Installation
> 
> Though, when it comes to Arch, I typically avoid DEs entirely since I gain a huge sense of self satisfaction by configuring a standalone WM and panel from scratch. I guess I'm just that pretentious.


I tried a while ago and...
It worked and at the same time it didn't.
Gala was broken so window controls didn't work, Slingshot only worked when it wanted to, and i wasn't able to change my wallpaper. 
However, considering that all the AUR packages of Pantheon are from the development branch, and a lot of changes have been happening right now (a 0.4 beta is coming soon) things are changing really quick, so most of the old-patches that were used are clearly broken.
Using Pantheon on Arch should stabilize by the release of 0.4, but right now it's not really usable.
And about using a WM, it's not something i want to try right now. 
I might do that in the future, but not right now.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2016)

Nic333 said:


> And about using a WM, it's not something i want to try right now.
> I might do that in the future, but not right now.


Openbox is stupid easy to setup. You can find RCs all over Github and other online sources. Fluxbox, icewm, scrotwm, and dwm are also fairly nice (dwm being a prime choice for developers).


----------



## xy2_ (May 16, 2016)

Unfortunately still a Windows 7 user, I'm planning to switch soon to a distro. Kept it for Hourglass functionality (finnicky Windows emulator that only runs well on 7/XP).


----------



## Sono (May 16, 2016)

xy2_ said:


> Unfortunately still a Windows 7 user, I'm planning to switch soon to a distro. Kept it for Hourglass functionality (finnicky Windows emulator that only runs well on 7/XP).



Process Explorer master race™!


----------



## Sono (May 16, 2016)

This is kinda the final look of the lappy


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Flame (May 16, 2016)

@Crystal the Glaceon likes to do:


- post images of her desktop
- find a new Linux disto
- install that Linux disto
- post images of her desktop
- find a new Linux disto
- install that Linux disto
repeat 4 ever



so yeah Crystal you are now on fedora.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2016)

Flame said:


> @Crystal the Glaceon like to do:
> 
> 
> - post images of her desktop
> ...


I love testing distros out and showing off the work I do with them, but most of my testing has been trying to find that one distro that reminded me best of Fedora 10-14. 
The closest to that were Sabayon, Chakra OS, and Manjaro. But Chakra OS switched to KDE5, which is super resource heavy so I had random freezes because it ate up my RAM. Porting the games I did enjoy on Linux was a pain with Sabayon, as I found working working with Gentoo's annoying Flag system to be way more complicated than it needed. And Manjaro often went for far long periods of time without updates, and they can't even keep up to date on their security certificate for their site, so I worry about the future of that project.
So all that was left, was to just go back Fedora and see if they made up for the shit release from 15 to 18 (which were the last ones I tested and they sucked.)
Turns out Fedora 23 actually got it's shit together. I no longer suffer from driver issues on my AMD card, the software is back to being stable and update to date, and it looks more they've brought back focus on Desktop vs overly cutting-edge. 
I might actually stick with Fedora this time...unless Fedora 24 sucks.


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)




----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 18, 2016)

Had to replace a broken weather skin in Rainmeter, so I decided to just retool my gaming rig's whole desktop a bit.


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2016)




----------



## matpower (May 19, 2016)

nxwing said:


> View attachment 49863


Still using VBA-M over mGBA?


----------



## swabbo (May 19, 2016)

Great excuse to clean up my desktop! Thanks guys


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (May 19, 2016)

My Linux Mate KDE desktop.


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2016)

Steve Antony Williams said:


> Mate KDE


Wot


----------



## Sono (May 19, 2016)

Joom said:


> Wot




I think he uses so many window managers, that he doesn't know what he's using right now (like me) 
It looks like KDE4 to me 

Edit: okay, I'm blind a.f.  Konsole, KDE logo in the topleft corner, it's definitely KDE... I was looking at the window decoration


----------



## mgrev (May 19, 2016)

swabbo said:


> Great excuse to clean up my desktop! Thanks guys


i'd bet there is no porn inside that "GAY PORN" folder.


----------



## swabbo (May 19, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i'd bet there is no porn inside that "GAY PORN" folder.



yeah it's potato porn really, i'm so ashamed


----------



## PolarKoala (May 19, 2016)

I love Calvin and Hobbes! I highly recommend it to anyone with the time to read a few strips a day.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2016)

matpower said:


> Still using VBA-M over mGBA?


mGBA exists for Windows?


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2016)

nxwing said:


> mGBA exists for Windows?


Yes of course it does XD


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2016)

Using a default MATE wallpaper again.
 

Been planning on installing Windows XP on another partition for a while now, maybe I'll do that today.


----------



## Joom (May 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Been planning on installing Windows XP on another partition for a while now, maybe I'll do that today.


Why? That's kinda dangerous.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> Why? That's kinda dangerous.


I know. I would rather install something like Windows 7, but this computer has a low amount of RAM and Vista, which is what it came with, didn't even work well on it.
I was gonna try and install something like W2K or NT 4, but I couldn't get either installer to run.


----------



## Joom (May 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I know. I would rather install something like Windows 7, but this computer has a low amount of RAM and Vista, which is what it came with, didn't even work well on it.
> I was gonna try and install something like W2K or NT 4, but I couldn't get either installer to run.


Just install 7 and use the classic visual theme. Disabling Aero and other visual effects, like shadows and whatnot, actually causes a really nice speedup on older systems.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> Just install 7 and use the classic visual theme. Disabling Aero and other visual effects, like shadows and whatnot, actually causes a really nice speedup on older systems.


Or install Windows 10.


----------



## Joom (May 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Or install Windows 10.


Gross. Also, this. I've read some reports that this has affected some 10 users as well.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> Gross. Also, this. I've read some reports that this has affected some 10 users as well.


lol.


----------



## matpower (May 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> Gross. Also, this. I've read some reports that this has affected some 10 users as well.


That explains a lot lol.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2016)

So, avoid the name "User" lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Or install Windows 10.


I already have it on another partition and it works like a hot piece of ass.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I already have it on another partition and it works like a hot piece of ass.


I feel you, it sucks on my old laptop.


----------



## Joom (May 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> So, avoid the name "User" lol


What a solution.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> What a solution.


Yes, I know, Microsoft should fix their shit XD


----------



## Ricken (May 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> Gross. Also, this. I've read some reports that this has affected some 10 users as well.


That's what extended task managers are for...
lol


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (May 20, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I think he uses so many window managers, that he doesn't know what he's using right now (like me)
> It looks like KDE4 to me
> 
> Edit: okay, I'm blind a.f.  Konsole, KDE logo in the topleft corner, it's definitely KDE... I was looking at the window decoration



Ah just a typo, Linux Mint KDE.


----------



## ihaveahax (May 20, 2016)

I was bored so I cleaned up my desktop and took another screenshot


Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joom (May 20, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I was bored so I cleaned up my desktop and took another screenshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


https://www.macbartender.com


----------



## ihaveahax (May 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> https://www.macbartender.com


I think I've seen this but it's not free, and I don't really care enough about my menu bar/etc to buy it or get it other means. but thanks anyway, maybe in the future.


----------



## Joom (May 21, 2016)

Welp, had to format my server and forgot to backup my screenshots. So, here we go. It's not really changed, but I wanted to post it for consistency's sake. (10 MB screenshots ftw.)


----------



## ihaveahax (May 21, 2016)

Joom said:


> Welp, had to format my server and forgot to backup my screenshots. So, here we go. (10 MB screenshots ftw.)
> 
> <snip>


your image keeps asking me to log in.


----------



## Joom (May 21, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> your image keeps asking me to log in.


Oops, gimme a sec. I haven't quite finished configuring the server yet. Edit: Fixed.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 21, 2016)

What do you use your server for?


----------



## Joom (May 21, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> What do you use your server for?


Personal filehosting, torrent seeding, malware testing and reverse engineering, an IRC bouncer, VPN, SSH tunneling, goodset ROM hosting, a chiptune collection, and a lot more. I also offer hosting to 3DS devs (and others) that need it.

http://basementla.bz/

I used to have an invite only forum on there years ago, but it's now dead and I've yet to decide if I want to revive it or not. The "forum" link is just a placeholder for right now. I also haven't gotten all of my romsets reuploaded yet, so mods can rest easy about me linking the site. There's nothing illegal there. Oh, I also run a warez pre database, but my source is now dead, so I need to rewrite my scrape bot for a new source. And yes, the Konami code works. You get brownie points if you can name the demo the chip is from.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 21, 2016)

Cool


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2016)

Cleaned my desktop, finally.


----------



## Sono (May 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Cleaned my desktop, finally.
> 
> View attachment 50164



The background is cute 
My rating is: 56/69 expected more blushyness


----------



## matpower (May 21, 2016)

In something a bit unrelated, is running KDE on Windows still possible? It would make a fun project I guess.


----------



## Sono (May 21, 2016)

matpower said:


> In something a bit unrelated, is running KDE on Windows still possible? It would make a fun project I guess.



Well, if you can manage to find a working copy of KDE for Windows installer, then you should be able to! You can decide which packages you want to install, so you could have a full-blown KDE system, or just Kate, if you wanted


----------



## matpower (May 21, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Well, if you can manage to find a working copy of KDE for Windows installer, then you should be able to! You can decide which packages you want to install, so you could have a full-blown KDE system, or just Kate, if you wanted


Well, I found a webpage of the project, sadly, KDE4 is the latest version available on Windows.


----------



## Sono (May 21, 2016)

matpower said:


> Well, I found a webpage of the project, sadly, KDE4 is the latest version available on Windows.



Well, it's good enough! KDE5 is sadly still unstable a.f., so you can't do anything to it, I think. :/


----------



## matpower (May 21, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Well, it's good enough! KDE5 is sadly still unstable a.f., so you can't do anything to it, I think. :/


IIRC it was working okay, however, I am a bit crazy with using the latest stable release of something, so don't mind me (which reminds that, I need to get Debian Testing running later to see how it goes)  And well, it's an old version of KDE4(4.10.2 vs latest 4.14.3), I guess I'll fire up a VM later and see what I can do from there  If it works okay, maybe I'll setup it on my main desktop.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Well, it's good enough! KDE5 is sadly still unstable a.f., so you can't do anything to it, I think. :/


I can tell you one thing, KDE4 should get a fork. KDE 5 is seriously resource heavy compared to KDE 5. Not to mention KDE 5 still extremely unstable for something that's been testing for over a year (maybe longer.) It's the reason I stopped using Chakra OS because I can't stand KDE5.


----------



## Dorimori (May 22, 2016)

Cleaned up my desktop, added some stuff.


Spoiler: woah is that a desktop



yes


----------



## nxwing (May 23, 2016)

Mike mathurin said:


> Deleted


Woah.... why delete it?


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Woah.... why delete it?


Go figure. /shrug


----------



## Piluvr (May 23, 2016)

got a new desktop!


----------



## nxwing (May 23, 2016)

Mike mathurin said:


> No idea,should I put it back up?


Yes.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2016)

Feeling nostalgic


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Feeling nostalgic
> View attachment 50373


Oh, I just noticed we live in the same timezone.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh, I just noticed we live in the same timezone.


This will make stalking you a lot easier.


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This will make stalking you a lot easier.


I'm perfectly fine with mutual stalking.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm perfectly fine with mutual stalking.


If you are stalking me and I am stalking you, who's stalking Costello?


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> If you are stalking me and I am stalking you, who's stalking Costello?


I dunno, I never thought of this.


----------



## Duo8 (May 23, 2016)

Same old thing, just the wallpaper changed.


----------



## Nyap (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Baccabechoppin (May 23, 2016)

Messy organized wallpaper with way to much stuff on it FTW!


Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## blindseer (May 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Found this on pixiv, figured why not.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2016)

My Toshiba Satellite died, so I have to use my Mom's computer again. B^(


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

Because cartgirls


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Because cartgirls
> View attachment 50725


Hmmm, catgrils :3


----------



## hundshamer (May 26, 2016)

I was thinking of photoshopping in a pic of the USS Enterprise or DS9 in one day.


----------



## Zaide (May 26, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)

Yeh, you better believe it.
It's SFW and not gay this time.


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

http://images.allprog.nl/viewimage.php?img=3822_1464530735.png


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2016)

Chromebook minimalism ftw


----------



## LittleFlame (May 29, 2016)

help


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

I'd spill some acid into my eyes if my desktop got like yours.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Joom (May 29, 2016)

Yay, new icons.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 29, 2016)

Joom said:


> Yay, new icons.


you might wanna re-do that image it doesnt show up


----------



## Joom (May 29, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> you might wanna re-do that image it doesnt show up


D'oh, not this again...Refresh, it should work now.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (May 29, 2016)

Three monitor setup~


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2016)

Mah Waifu~ <3


----------



## LittleFlame (May 30, 2016)

Spoiler: before













Spoiler: after


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2016)

Back to gay things.


----------



## Froster (Jun 3, 2016)

It's full with random stuff,it's pretty empty tho.


----------



## Joom (Jun 4, 2016)

Froster said:


> View attachment 51667
> It's full with random stuff,it's pretty empty tho.


Them NAND dumps be hilarious.


----------



## Flame (Jun 4, 2016)

emigre said:


> Chromebook minimalism ftw





dude re-upload your pic.. Its a no go from here


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)

New wallpaper! I love Freya ok


----------



## Jumy (Jun 13, 2016)

Do u like my wallpaper? http://www.tomswallpapers.com/28882-ubuntu-ubuntu-linux-linux.html


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 13, 2016)

say hello to OS X macOS Sierra!

I'm not actually using it, but I like the background. https://redd.it/4nxcf9


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 15, 2016)

Flame said:


> dude re-upload your pic.. Its a no go from here


Hey, he said minimalist


----------



## gungunra (Jun 15, 2016)

Does anyone here ever use someone else desktop messy icons screenshots as software hunting materials?
Sometimes messy desktop can be annoy but also can be useful for software hunting material.
Sometimes clean desktop can be neat & beautiful but you don't get any software list on desktop to hunt.
Vice-Versa.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jun 15, 2016)

gungunra said:


> Does anyone here ever use someone else desktop messy icons screenshots as software hunting materials?
> Sometimes messy desktop can be annoy but also can be useful for software hunting material.
> Sometimes clean desktop can be neat & beautiful but you don't get any software list on desktop to hunt.
> Vice-Versa.


You can have a clean nice desktop, and still show off your most used apps. Using stuff like Rainmeter and the like. Only thing I've ever gotten out of looking at people's messy desktops, is a headache.


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 15, 2016)

Chnaged wallpaper


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 15, 2016)

Yandere-Chan :3


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2016)

I should replace that lil shota on the side with Cat Noir as well~


----------



## mgrev (Jun 15, 2016)

messy as fuck desktop


----------



## Nyap (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm getting a PC from my dad soon and I'll post the desktop once I've got it all configured. I've heard the hardware is quite dated but should perform better than my laptop with i3-4005u and integrated intel hd 4400


----------



## gungunra (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you, for samples, naturally I don't like messy desktop.
But sometimes it become useful when I want to hunt new softwares to fill my list.
Especially "software icons" they always gave me new software discoveries.
Except messy folder icons, Documents icons, Music icon these are truly messy headache.



Temptress Cerise said:


> You can have a clean nice desktop, and still show off your most used apps. Using stuff like Rainmeter and the like. Only thing I've ever gotten out of looking at people's messy desktops, is a headache.



About if I post my own desktop I'd post clean desktop & icon tiles in folder screenshot separately.
So it won't affect my main desktop screenshot.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Here's mine i try to get my desktop clean most of the time not much on it at the moment though


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## hii915 (Jun 15, 2016)

KoRn is a good band


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 15, 2016)

Updated my firefox avatar to something QT 2 day


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't have my desktop on me but I do have an iPad:


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 15, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I don't have my desktop on me but I do have an iPad:


AT LEAST YOU'RE JAILBROKEN

I AM JELLY


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> AT LEAST YOU'RE JAILBROKEN
> 
> I AM JELLY


I put that there just to show off. Here is my lockscreen:


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 15, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I put that there just to show off. Here is my lockscreen:


JEALOUS.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> JEALOUS.


and my password:




Also what's your firmware version?


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jun 15, 2016)

At least your jailbreak didn't break your brand new iPhone...

:'(


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2016)

omegasoul6 said:


> At least your jailbreak didn't break your brand new iPhone...
> 
> :'(


I feel you. Weird that it bricked you. That rarely happens. Did you turn of passcode and stuff?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 15, 2016)

Luglige said:


> and my password:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9.3.2 iPhone 5. There has not been a jailbreak in forever


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jun 15, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I feel you. Weird that it bricked you. That rarely happens. Did you turn of passcode and stuff?



It was odd, it worked fine for a while, and then suddenly got a blue screen boot error, sometimes if I'm lucky it'll fully boot, and then crash with a blue screen. I used the taig jailbreak way back on iOS 8.2 or something like that.
Even tried restoring, still gets a blue screen and barely makes it through the entire restore.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> 9.3.2 iPhone 5. There has not been a jailbreak in forever


10 years. No one is motivated to find a kernel exploit. I kinda left the scene. I only use some tweaks. Mostly use it for pirating and such. After appletechspot was taken down I said "Screw it." and left. I now into Ethical Hacking 



omegasoul6 said:


> It was odd, it worked fine for a while, and then suddenly got a blue screen boot error, sometimes if I'm lucky it'll fully boot, and then crash with a blue screen. I used the taig jailbreak way back on iOS 8.2 or something like that.
> Even tried restoring, still gets a blue screen and barely makes it through the entire restore.


Hm, weird. I'm on IOS 8.3. But the problem here is that my screen is a wreck. I'm probably gonna get an android tablet and install Cyanogenmod.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 19, 2016)

Got to love linux and the endless customization you got with it, I enjoy my desktop pretty clean


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2016)

Not lewd for once


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 21, 2016)

Changed wallpaper and return to RAVEN!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2016)

Squishies


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 27, 2016)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> View attachment 53458 View attachment 53459
> Got to love linux and the endless customization you got with it, I enjoy my desktop pretty clean



I love Linux as well, but despite knowing how to handle it, the troubles and extra work is a little more than what it's worth to me, plus I play PC games.  I can spend an entire weekend installing Linux, tweaking, fixing bugs, messing with drivers being official or not, etc. When I can just install Windows and everything works after only installing the GPU drivers and letting Steam handle the required runtimes since games come with what they require to run.

On topic, here's my desktop.  Using a dual monitor setup with DisplayFusion and Rainmeter.  The bars in the triangle is a visualizer that moves with all the sound output from my PC.  Neato!


----------



## bitcrush (Jun 27, 2016)

nothing special.


----------



## Joom (Jun 27, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> I love Linux as well, but despite knowing how to handle it, the troubles and extra work is a little more than what it's worth to me, plus I play PC games.  I can spend an entire weekend installing Linux, tweaking, fixing bugs, messing with drivers being official or not, etc. When I can just install Windows and everything works after only installing the GPU drivers and letting Steam handle the required runtimes since games come with what they require to run.
> 
> On topic, here's my desktop.  Using a dual monitor setup with DisplayFusion.  I might get set up Rainmeter to occupy the left monitor.
> 
> View attachment 54312


Ironic that SteamOS is a Linux distribution, eh?


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> Ironic that SteamOS is a Linux distribution, eh?



True.  Nonetheless, Linux will never have the same kind of support Windows does in terms of games, and with Xbox Play Anywhere coming soon, there's no way in hell I'm moving to Linux, as much as I prefer it over Windows.


----------



## civickm (Jun 27, 2016)

I like a clean desktop


----------



## matpower (Jun 28, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> I love Linux as well, but despite knowing how to handle it, the troubles and extra work is a little more than what it's worth to me, plus I play PC games.  I can spend an entire weekend installing Linux, tweaking, fixing bugs, messing with drivers being official or not, etc. When I can just install Windows and everything works after only installing the GPU drivers and letting Steam handle the required runtimes since games come with what they require to run.
> 
> On topic, here's my desktop.  Using a dual monitor setup with DisplayFusion and Rainmeter.  The bars in the triangle is a visualizer that moves with all the sound output from my PC.  Neato!
> 
> View attachment 54338


Nowadays you don't really have to tweak/fix/mess with drivers on Linux, if you get an all-round distro like Ubuntu, it's plug-and-play with just a quick toggle to install the proprietary drivers, maybe adding a PPA to get more recent drivers, same thing about Steam handling the required runtimes.

The only thing depressing about Linux for me is how AMD has some terrible OpenGL, I get a major GPU performance drop on my already crappy laptop, even through they are doing some new drivers, it won't support such old GPU(A Radeon HD 6250, comes bundled with the AMD-C50, so basically an APU) and the open source drivers are good, but still not on par. Nothing that a dual-boot setup doesn't fix, plus performance is better for everything else on Linux lol.

And I might be wrong with the GPU issue, so far I just tried Wine, and that terrible CPU might be a bottleneck too. I have been thinking of installing a Linux distro on my main computer to get an even better opinion(AKA Linux running on non-netbook-like hardware lol) but I don't have space for that atm.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesone LoZ backdrop.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 28, 2016)

This is super quick and dirty, but I've had Ubuntu for less than 48 hours.  I'm far from done with it 


Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 28, 2016)

I like how the OP was banned, yet this thread continues on as per usual.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I like how the OP was banned, yet this thread continues on as per usual.


Its been going on for nearly 8 years without him... lol
Makes me feel young.  Bleh


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 28, 2016)

Nothing great. Meh


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 28, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Its been going on for nearly 8 years without him... lol
> Makes me feel young.  Bleh


This must be one of the longest-active threads on the 'temp.  Man, back then my life was...just as useless as it is now.  **sighs**


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 28, 2016)

I recently got some wallpapers
EDIT: The Breath of the Wild wallpaper is my favorite!


Spoiler: Minimalistic Sachiko (Corpse Party)












Spoiler: Minimalistic Amaterasu (Okami)











Spoiler: Random Wind Waker Wallpaper I found on 4Chan











Spoiler: Random Breath of the Wild Wallpaper I found on 4Chan











Spoiler: Wallpapers


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 28, 2016)

Somewhere, beyond the sea.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Splat-Time!






Shimeji: http://the-inkvasion.tumblr.com/post/119269788640/want-some-cute-cephalopods-to-wander-around-your
Wallpaper: https://images8.alphacoders.com/600/600105.jpg


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

Revamped my desktop.  It is better, by alot.


Spoiler: Desktop








I abuse Icon resizing


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Revamped my desktop.  It is better, by alot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Desktop
> ...


Where is that girl's waist?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2016)

My desktop looks like trash


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where is that girl's waist?


Good question


VinsCool said:


> My desktop looks like trash
> View attachment 54555


How do you find anything o_o


----------



## RimiNishijou (Jun 29, 2016)

Quite simple desktop...(Well at least my main screen... >.> <.<


Spoiler


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 29, 2016)

Changed my wallpaper and conky, had to edit conky and the wallpaper a bit to look how i wanted


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I like how the OP was banned, yet this thread continues on as per usual.


Hey was banned years ago, but there's no reason to start a whole new thread over something minor like a banned OP. 
On topic


----------



## Kinqdra (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2016)

I have issues.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

@DinohScene 
Who's this?
What program is?


----------



## Nyap (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## matpower (Jun 29, 2016)

Nyap said:


>


Is that LMDE2?
(Also I really wish I used Linux on my main computer sometimes, oh well...)


----------



## Nyap (Jun 29, 2016)

matpower said:


> Is that LMDE2?
> (Also I really wish I used Linux on my main computer sometimes, oh well...)


nah it's just standard linux mint, xfce version


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

matpower said:


> Also I really wish I used Linux on my main computer sometimes


It isn't hard to dual-boot OSs, especially if one of them is Windows


----------



## matpower (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> It isn't hard to dual-boot OSs, especially if one of them is Windows


I realize, I just don't have enough space for a dual boot setup atm.  I'll try to get it going later through.


Nyap said:


> nah it's just standard linux mint, xfce version


That conky was a bit misleading with the jessie/sid thing


----------



## Nyap (Jun 29, 2016)

matpower said:


> I realize, I just don't have enough space for a dual boot setup atm.  I'll try to get it going later through.
> 
> That conky was a bit misleading with the jessie/sid thing


well, ubuntu is based off of debian so


----------



## matpower (Jun 29, 2016)

Nyap said:


> well, ubuntu is based off of debian so


Yeah, although I was pretty sure that Ubuntu also made some alterations to the kernel to the point where the kernel versioning was a bit different, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Player_AAA (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm using this (yep, I took an snapshot and set it as a wallpaper):






It reminds me why I hate compiling...


----------



## Nyap (Jun 29, 2016)

I changed my wallpaper


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 29, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> Three screen setup~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


is that windows 10? If so I didn't know you can have widgets and stuff

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkGabbz said:


>


mind pming me that?


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jun 29, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> is that windows 10? If so I didn't know you can have widgets and stuff


It's Rainmeter. It's so good. However, I've heavily editing a lot of those skins//plugins~


----------



## matpower (Jun 30, 2016)

So I formatted my PC after some serious mess with files and slowdowns, and since Rewrite's anime is coming out this Saturday, I decided to get my desktop ready for the hype.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2016)

Linux Mint 18 came out and I was like, I'll give it a try. Holy fuck is it amazing! Like this doesn't feel like just another Linux distro, this feels like a complete OS. I am restoring all my shit, so it's pretty bland


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> View attachment 54588
> @DinohScene
> Who's this?
> What program is?



Heavily edited version of an old Rainmeter widget.
Have had it for idk how long.
Char is Cat Noir,

Edit: Ayuka rainmeter skin.
Heavily modified for personal use.


----------



## SWS90 (Jul 1, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> Three monitor setup~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I recognize the CircuitousTwo skin, but what the other skins your using for CPU/GPU information?


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jul 1, 2016)

SWS90 said:


> I recognize the CircuitousTwo skin, but what the other skins your using for CPU/GPU information?


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainmeter/comments/4irk32/canyon_desktop/d31jzhc

It pulls the info of AIDA64 via registry. So you need AIDA64 as well.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry not using my actual computer right now, so here my android tv home menu.


----------



## SWS90 (Jul 1, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainmeter/comments/4irk32/canyon_desktop/d31jzhc
> 
> It pulls the info of AIDA64 via registry. So you need AIDA64 as well.


I'll try it out. 
Thanks!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2016)

Still working on it, but honestly loving what they've done with Linux Mint 18


----------



## Erikku (Jul 1, 2016)

don't have a working computer atm, soooo, uh, here's my "desktop" of my "mobile computer" ...i-it totally counts!


----------



## Nyap (Jul 1, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Linux Mint 18 came out and I was like, I'll give it a try. Holy fuck is it amazing! Like this doesn't feel like just another Linux distro, this feels like a complete OS. I am restoring all my shit, so it's pretty bland
> View attachment 54744


is there any way I could upgrade from 17.3 without doing a fresh install?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2016)

Nyap said:


> why am i still on 17.3? I thought updating through the update manager lets you get a bew
> 
> is there any way I could upgrade from 17.3 without doing a fresh install?


They said they will be announcing an upgrade path next month.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 1, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> They said they will be announcing an upgrade path next month.


k
i'll just check it out on a live usb then


----------



## Ricken (Jul 6, 2016)

So I screwed around with PKHeX...


Spoiler: lolfail


----------



## matpower (Jul 9, 2016)

Well then, I finally got Debian Testing with XFCE working, and even I learned a few things about apt while doing that 
But before posting it here, I want to solve that small issue.




I want to remove or at least make those shadows less crappy, I already tried Googling around, but I couldn't find something that worked. Does anyone know how to edit those in XFCE?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 9, 2016)

OS X macOS Sierra public beta is here. It's trying to automatically capitalize my sentences now.

I still haven't removed the Siri icon from the dock...


Spoiler


----------



## matpower (Jul 9, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> OS X macOS Sierra public beta is here. It's trying to automatically capitalize my sentences now.
> 
> I still haven't removed the Siri icon from the dock...
> 
> ...


So you do have a Mac.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 9, 2016)

matpower said:


> So you do have a Mac.


I've posted several screenshots of my mac desktop, and you only now notice?


----------



## matpower (Jul 10, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I've posted several screenshots of my mac desktop, and you only now notice?


It's probably because I saw that old quote those days lol "and ihaveamac should buy a pc" or something like that.  Also I swear you were using Windows/Linux for a while for some reason, maybe my memory is failing.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jul 11, 2016)

Still deciding if I like this background b/c it is to dark, I'm also waiting for the artist to make my request wallpaper and use that


----------



## hii915 (Jul 11, 2016)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> View attachment 55777 View attachment 55778
> Still deciding if I like this background b/c it is to dark, I'm also waiting for the artist to make my request wallpaper and use that


Looks sweet love arch

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hii915 (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks sweet love arch

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jul 12, 2016)

hii915 said:


> Looks sweet love arch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## mgrev (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## matpower (Jul 15, 2016)

matpower said:


> Well then, I finally got Debian Testing with XFCE working, and even I learned a few things about apt while doing that
> But before posting it here, I want to solve that small issue.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, apparently only Arc-* does that for some reason, now I just need to know how to fix it.  It could be worse, I thought it was some weird bug with XFCE4.12.
(Probably fixable with some theme config editing)


----------



## nxwing (Jul 16, 2016)

Removed a lot of stuff.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jul 16, 2016)

Windows 10 Laptop


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 19, 2016)

and here as well are my current Metro icons and yes I have two Firefox icons.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 19, 2016)

Mac OS X Snow Leopard background. because why not. actually looks pretty nice with the dark menubar and dock.


Spoiler


----------



## seijinshu (Jul 20, 2016)

I have set up a hackintosh laptop and here is my results:
Edit: Wow. I failed. It is a attachment.

Here it is now (hopefully):




Edit again: Autocorrect sucks balls. Lets try again...


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 20, 2016)

seijinshu said:


> I have set up a mackintosh laptop and here is my results:
> Edit: Wow. I failed. It is a attachment.



The image "https://gbatemp.net/attachments/desktop-png.56592/" cannot be displayed because it contains errors.


----------



## seijinshu (Jul 20, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> The image "https://gbatemp.net/attachments/desktop-png.56592/" cannot be displayed because it contains errors.


Displays on my end. Might be due to me using a Hackintosh.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 20, 2016)

Upload the picture then pick full image.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh Adrien <З


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 20, 2016)

Got bored, had my laptop, attempted to run my Conky script on the Windows side via Xming and Windows 10's Ubuntu Subsystem. It wasn't hardly usable so I spent a couple hours porting my Conky config to Rainmeter to the best of my ability. Still needs a lot of tweaking.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## matpower (Jul 21, 2016)

I guess it's done for now... It still isn't complete but I don't have time to change much atm, just want to post before I forget and change it. 
My shortcomings right now are:
1) Anything from outside the repository is hit-or-miss, since most .debs were made to Ubuntu-based distros and I don't want to create a FrankenDebian. Although the repository is big enough, it's missing some themes like Paper and proprietary stuff like Dropbox(IIRC Ubuntu has it on their repo).
2) The desktop icon text shadowing, but it's probably fixable.
3) Megasync refuses to work because of some stupid dependence issue on their .deb(even though the .deb file is for Debian 9.0/testing/stretch) and Discord lacks a desktop app(which is no biggie, their website works well).
I could complain about how only half of my Steam library is compatible with Linux, but this laptop can barely browse the web, so I don't care too much. 

Debian is actually pretty good, but I feel like it's not my kind of distro yet, maybe it'll change with my usage.  Testing is surprisingly stable and allows me to keep up to date with Mesa changes. (Which are useful when running AMD hardware). I am open to suggestion on more distros to try if anyone has an idea.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Jul 21, 2016)

This took me like a whole day to setup, been trying to go for a more clean and organized desktop look for a while and I think I finally got what I was after.


----------



## matpower (Jul 21, 2016)

Baccabechoppin said:


> View attachment 56759
> 
> This took me like a whole day to setup, been trying to go for a more clean and organized desktop look for a while and I think I finally got what I was after.


Oh, riced Windows, that's rare! It looks pretty and functional, how did you do it?


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Jul 21, 2016)

matpower said:


> Oh, riced Windows, that's rare! It looks pretty and functional, how did you do it?


Used Fences for my app groupings and Rainmeter along with the skin Origami for basically everything else, icons on the dock thingy were from a metro styled icon pack.


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Jul 21, 2016)

Still on Linux Mint KDE here.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

This scene is just perfect, I had to take a screenshot and use it for my background.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't use desktops, so I used my start screen :'v




(this is from my tablet)


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jul 26, 2016)

finally made my switch to arch. I was using Antergos before but wanted to give the pure arch install a try and so far everything seems to work. already set up my desktop how i like it but im still missing a couple of programs to download to be good. Setup is similar to my old one, just switched background and edited conky a bit


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

Actually kind of just did the opposite. The laptop's Arch install was, ironically, becoming overly bloated and all I had handy was an Antergos USB from a couple months ago. Decided to go with something more minimal than my usual Cinnamon setup.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jul 29, 2016)

Heres mine... https://www.google.com/imgres?imgre...J-xZcGr9M:&docid=hHYrWkTL0ZQ7cM&h=1200&w=1920


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2016)

Customized it a bit:






Also have a different windows theme:


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 30, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 57773


Woah you're team Valor?

Pls don't assassinate me


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 57773


Is that cinnamon? I am new to GUIs and was wondering.


----------



## rlink247 (Jul 31, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> View attachment 56536
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you managed to to make the taskbar fully transparent?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 31, 2016)

rlink247 said:


> How did you managed to to make the taskbar fully transparent?



Classic shell and if you need any help setting it up feel free to ask questions.


----------



## rlink247 (Jul 31, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Classic shell and if you need any help setting it up feel free to ask questions.


I'll try it, thank you!


----------



## Magical Sheep (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's mine. The wallpaper is from Raven Kwok's Vimeo. Originally, it's from Karma Field's Skyline video.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Woah you're team Valor?
> 
> Pls don't assassinate me


ಠ_ಠ


RevPokemon said:


> Is that cinnamon? I am new to GUIs and was wondering.


That is Cinnamon


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> That is Cinnamon


Cool as i have been thinking about using mate or cinnamon for myself (although KDE has charms as well) but it depends as i do not think cinnamon is in freebsd


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Cool as i have been thinking about using mate or cinnamon for myself (although KDE has charms as well) but it depends as i do not think cinnamon is in freebsd


I think it might be, I am getting some results on google for it.
I am not a big fan of KDE5 because it's just horrible on resources and even on my best computers I find issues on how much it needs. Cinnamon just works best with resource management and looks. Next being XFCE4, which is just great for old computers and laptops.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I think it might be, I am getting some results on google for it.
> I am not a big fan of KDE5 because it's just horrible on resources and even on my best computers I find issues on how much it needs. Cinnamon just works best with resource management and looks. Next being XFCE4, which is just great for old computers and laptops.


Well at the very least I heard it was bad on Unix generally speaking. Only interest in KDE is the fact of its mobile apps which I hear are pretty neat.


----------



## matpower (Jul 31, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Well at the very least I heard it was bad on Unix generally speaking. Only interest in KDE is the fact of its mobile apps which I hear are pretty neat.


This is a bit old(as it still lists KDE4), but apparently there is Cinnamon for FreeBSD(and most of Linux DEs).
Btw why are you using *BSD? I'm curious.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Well at the very least I heard it was bad on Unix generally speaking. Only interest in KDE is the fact of its mobile apps which I hear are pretty neat.


I may actually switch over to BSD myself, I haven't used it in years, but I loved it when I did use it.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2016)

matpower said:


> This is a bit old(as it still lists KDE4), but apparently there is Cinnamon for FreeBSD(and most of Linux DEs).
> Btw why are you using *BSD? I'm curious.


Because i dont like windows, I like the freebsd OS from a technical standpoint, I like the license, I love the security , and no GPL/RMS nuts



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I may actually switch over to BSD myself, I haven't used it in years, but I loved it when I did use it.



Yeah plus the 64 bit linux binary support is intriguing to me.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2016)

When Pokemon Go's update was so bad, that you have to uninstall your entire OS to stop thinking about it


----------



## matpower (Aug 1, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> When Pokemon Go's update was so bad, that you have to uninstall your entire OS to stop thinking about it
> View attachment 57834


Changed from Mint to OpenSUSE?


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> When Pokemon Go's update was so bad, that you have to uninstall your entire OS to stop thinking about it
> View attachment 57834


What OS is that? Still mint or chakra?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2016)

matpower said:


> Changed from Mint to OpenSUSE?





RevPokemon said:


> What OS is that? Still mint or chakra?


Opensuse.
I used to use OpenSUSE as my main for years, but stopped for Chakra OS. But KDE5 just sucks and I'd rather use something different until KDE5 stops being a resource hug.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Opensuse.
> I used to use OpenSUSE as my main for years, but stopped for Chakra OS. But KDE5 just sucks and I'd rather use something different until KDE5 stops being a resource hug.


Rats i was wrong. Welp looks like i am buying dinner.
(i have alot to learn about Unix so no surprise).


----------



## matpower (Aug 1, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Rats i was wrong. Welp looks like i am buying dinner.
> (i have alot to learn about Unix so no surprise).


LPT: Check if there is a distro icon near the "Start Menu", that's how I guessed that it was OpenSUSE.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

matpower said:


> LPT: Check if there is a distro icon near the "Start Menu", that's how I guessed that it was OpenSUSE.


Didn't notice that but then again i am on my phone so i can't see it too well (yeah anonther stupid excuse).


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2016)

matpower said:


> LPT: Check if there is a distro icon near the "Start Menu", that's how I guessed that it was OpenSUSE.


I always keep the icon on the Menu, it's a bit of a hint to my OS and ecstatic


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 3, 2016)

It's fun making wallpapers.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2016)

I jumped back to Linux Mint. A few simple reasons. I don't like the new security set up for openSUSE, it greatly reminds me of Windows security, where instead of trusting the user, it holds their hand. Now this won't be so bad, but they don't even trust links for their own site. It also broke files installations because of this security. Installing Google Chrome was not as easy as installing a rpm file,  had to install it basically from source.
Oh yeah and setting default apps is straight up broken.
It's also a bit heavier on resources, regardless of the desktop I used. 
It reminds me why I stopped using Opensuse before and that's because it's more Windows than Linux.
So here's my Mint desktop


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Aug 5, 2016)

yay! got the request I had made, and im using it now
im still using Arch Linux


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 5, 2016)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> yay! got the request I had made, and im using it now
> im still using Arch Linux



Nice wallpaper


----------



## matpower (Aug 5, 2016)

Fun stuff, I got Bash on Ubuntu on Windows/Windows Subsystem for Linux updated to Xenial, gotta attempt to get X running now!





(Also before someone asks, I made Screenfetch show Windows instead of Ubuntu )


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2016)

I need to clean this shit.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 5, 2016)

High res clean version got released so, new desktop time







I really hate the way win10 looks. Soon as the annivesary update rolls out to my system, I'm looking into classic shell and other theming options to get rid of the awful flat look.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 5, 2016)

I just got a new PC, working on getting Ubuntu MATE or PC-BSD but until then


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 5, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> I really hate the way win10 looks. Soon as the annivesary update rolls out to my system, I'm looking into classic shell and other theming options to get rid of the awful flat look.


Use caution - Classic Shell's download source got hacked earlier this week and sent out an update that didn't actually do anything but overwrite the main HDD's boot record, making machines unbootable without a repair disc or something like a GRUB installation. It's been removed, but there's no guarantee it'll stay secure in the future.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 5, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Use caution - Classic Shell's download source got hacked earlier this week and sent out an update that didn't actually do anything but overwrite the main HDD's boot record, making machines unbootable without a repair disc or something like a GRUB installation. It's been removed, but there's no guarantee it'll stay secure in the future.



Yeah, I read about that. Current advice seems to be check the digital signature in future. I'll take an image of my bootdrive anyway before I start messing around incase Windows shits itself anyway because you dare to mess around.

Honestly shouldn't have to resort to third party stuff anyway. Why it's apparently so hard for MS to offer various themes, aero transparency (seems to be requested a lot) and other customisation through the sytem, we'll never know. Just seems like this is how it looks, you *will* like it because we say so.


----------



## SlappyTheDummy (Aug 6, 2016)

My new wallpaper:


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 8, 2016)

just some nice background.


Spoiler


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 8, 2016)

Been using Arch for about a week now. May as well post my desktop  (Much cleaner than my Windows desktop)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2016)

Back to a Freya wallpaper!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 12, 2016)

Beep bop, son


----------



## AManOfThings123456789 (Aug 12, 2016)

Type in Windows 98 startup screen.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> I just got a new PC, working on getting Ubuntu MATE or PC-BSD but until then



No Miraculous!?
I am ashamed of you!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Aug 12, 2016)

[/IMG]


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 12, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> No Miraculous!?
> I am ashamed of you!



Now I do


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2016)

Cinnamon is great, but I still loves me my XFCE4.


----------



## matpower (Aug 15, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Cinnamon is great, but I still loves me my XFCE4.
> View attachment 58910


If there is one thing that irks me about XFCE, it's how programs that should be in the notification area after being closed stays on the taskbar.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2016)

matpower said:


> If there is one thing that irks me about XFCE, it's how programs that should be in the notification area after being closed stays on the taskbar.


Eh, that doesn't bother me too much. Mostly because the theme I use makes all of that blend pretty nicely


----------



## Joom (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry that I haven't really changed anything. I recently reconfigured my server and I'm using this post to see if images load correctly. If this screenshot doesn't load, let me know.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2016)

I have issues...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2016)

I accidentally all over the desktop.


----------



## SlappyTheDummy (Aug 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I accidentally all over the desktop.



Something tells me you like C64, amiga demoscene/crackscene


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2016)

SlappyTheDummy said:


> Something tells me you like C64, amiga demoscene/crackscene


Fuck yes mate!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2016)

So I am testing GeckoLinux (Rolling.) I've heard it described as an "Opensuse version of Linux Mint." Which I would have to agree for the most part. It keeps all of the repos the same, but configures it better for desktop usage without the hassle and fixes so many of the Opensuse problems that I had. I would seriously recommend for people wanting to use Opensuse, but not wanting to deal with the hassle that is Opensuse.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 19, 2016)

Shouldn't people be hinding the icons, i mean isn't that confidental information?


----------



## Alex Mercer (Aug 20, 2016)

You mean the desktop wallpaper. Oh, first I thought you want a picture of our computers/desktops. 
Well, I've 76 wallpaper's now and they are changing every minutes. 76 is really not much when you kept them for a long time.


----------



## Joom (Aug 20, 2016)

Alex Mercer said:


> You mean the desktop wallpaper. Oh, first I thought you want a picture of our computers/desktops.
> Well, I've 76 wallpaper's now and they are changing every minutes. 76 is really not much when you kept them for a long time.


Not just a wallpaper, but any customizations you've done to the actual desktop of the OS.



VinsCool said:


> Fuck yes mate!


http://ow.ly/bPgI303qy2S :D


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Aug 23, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/PzD8U All my desktop picture are made be me with the program Space Engine!


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2016)

ov3rkill said:


> View attachment 59869 View attachment 59869


Perfect screen for coffee lovers


----------



## heartysupper (Aug 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Perfect screen for coffee lovers



...I've just drank half a litre of coffee and now you make me crave for more...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2016)

heartysupper said:


> ...I've just drank half a litre of coffee and now you make me crave for more...


So do I!  I love coffee.


----------



## heartysupper (Aug 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> So do I!  I love coffee.



I love coffee with a little bit sugar in it though... not the bitter one... 
some people apparently won't call it coffee


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2016)

I can't post the wallpaper I have..


Spoiler: for those who want to know



It's the exact same wallpaper as this one except that Cat has his dick out n spunk is laying all over his chest


It's to NSFW.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Aug 23, 2016)

You sure like naughty cats, Dino


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm actually amazed that some people are legitimately proud of these desktops and think that they look good.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2016)

_Chaz_ said:


> I'm actually amazed that some people are legitimately proud of these desktops and think that they look good.


If you think you could do better, feel free to post it here and let people enjoy your setup


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm using this one https://kbdevstorage1.blob.core.windows.net/asset-blobs/19480_en_1


----------



## Kingy (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a normie. :^(


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2016)

_Chaz_ said:


> I'm actually amazed that some people are legitimately proud of these desktops and think that they look good.



It's gay and does the job for me, I have no one browsing through me lappy.
Nor do I need to "hide" me shota/wallpapers from me bf.

Anyone touching me lappy/phone I always "warn" them if they are sure if they want to proceed.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 59994



No Miraculous!?
Shame!
Think I said that before once...


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> No Miraculous!?
> Shame!
> Think I said that before once...


I have it on my Ubuntu mate side


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 25, 2016)

Getting so hyped for AA6, so I just had to!
That and Trucy's so fucking adorable in this picture <3

Imagine how cool it'd be to play as her! Capcom, make it happen!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## pokemoner2500 (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2016)

pokemoner2500 said:


> snip


Hehehe Zero Escape I see.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Aug 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Hehehe Zero Escape I see.


Of course , and I had to use one of the best quotes as well!


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 25, 2016)

cleaned up my desktop.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 26, 2016)

New laptop


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Aug 26, 2016)

Still using Arch Linux, just changed wallpaper and edited conky a bit


----------



## boomario (Aug 27, 2016)

The way i like it


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

boomario said:


> The way i like it


Is this Windows 10?


----------



## boomario (Aug 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is this Windows 10?


Yes, using a custom theme.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

boomario said:


> Yes, using a custom theme.


Pretty nice. I need this. Hopefully, Customatic releases soon.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2016)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> Still using Arch Linux, just changed wallpaper and edited conky a bit


I keep staring at Arch and thinking, "I fucking miss manjaro." So I am going to install it again and see which one is better!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 27, 2016)

Double screen goodness X3​


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Double screen goodness X3​
> View attachment 60297


Pssst 
I need that wallpaper for reasons


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Pssst
> I need that wallpaper for reasons


Me too.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Pssst
> I need that wallpaper for reasons





VinsCool said:


> Me too.


Here ya go. Eventually I'll edit out some of the rough spots, but for now... 


Spoiler: Wallpaper here


----------



## Kvnrdrguez (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AtF0RcG38T8nqFyQiFOHwPXTQZTS :3


----------



## SWS90 (Aug 27, 2016)

boomario said:


> The way i like it


Looks good!
What theme are you using? And I'd assume your using rainmeter for your CPU, etc.. stuff. What theme is that? I really need to change mine lol.


----------



## boomario (Aug 27, 2016)

SWS90 said:


> Looks good!
> What theme are you using? And I'd assume your using rainmeter for your CPU, etc.. stuff. What theme is that? I really need to change mine lol.


It's not rainmeter, it's called Sidebar diagnostics.
And the theme is Arc for windows 10 AU.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Aug 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I keep staring at Arch and thinking, "I fucking miss manjaro." So I am going to install it again and see which one is better!


you just gotta love the rolling release from arch and all arch based distros


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2016)

Little change, double the Cat Noir.


----------



## Piluvr (Aug 27, 2016)

i have a new wallpaper with my windows 10 setup


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 28, 2016)

Photoshop is really fun to mess around with.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2016)

So I did a clean install of Manjaro last night and it turns out that it run WAY better on my hardware than any other distro, even Linux Mint. Drivers installed perfectly without conflict, nothing extra had to be done to get steam running, ect.
I went with Manjaro for a few reasons
One: It's basically Mint meets Arch. It's still rolling release, but they test each update to ensure stability. So I still get the latest software, but I know it's been tested before I get it. Which is nice knowing I can update safely.
Two: Like I said, hardware is perfect. The hardware detection is amazing, it worked perfectly with both open and closed source drivers and switching between them is painless.
And last: All dat AUR/Arch software.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2016)

Postan from UMPC~


----------



## hii915 (Aug 28, 2016)

Windows and Manjaro


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm using a lot of different pictures included with Windows 7 (now on Windows 10), but this one is my favorite.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 28, 2016)

Bonus: Galaxy S7 


Spoiler: Galaxy S7 "Desktop"


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2016)

So my journey for the day ended up bringing my back to Mint. Why? Because with Manjaro, the second I locked/unlocked my screen, it broke the drivers. Regardless of free or non-free, so that couldn't stay
Then I tried Chakra Linux and after it installed, it just soft locked upon boot.
So then I tried Sabayon Linux and installing that was silly, so I gave up.
In the end, Mint seems to be best for my hardware.
Lesson of the day, AMD is shit with Linux, go Intel if you can.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## xy2_ (Aug 29, 2016)

1024^600


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 30, 2016)

Desktop of my laptop: 





Arch Linux with XFCE, character is Saber from Fate/Stay Night


----------



## fr3quency (Aug 30, 2016)

The best games for the Nintendo consoles.


----------



## hii915 (Sep 2, 2016)

Manjaro Lxqt


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## xy2_ (Sep 2, 2016)

hii915 said:


> Manjaro Lxqt
> View attachment 61041



vim master race


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> *wallpaper*


Is that modified version of BonziBuddy at the corner ?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> Is that modified version of BonziBuddy at the corner ?



Ayuka, modified to me tastes.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Ayuka, modified to me tastes.


So that's BonziBuddy.Why the hell do you have BonziBuddy


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> So that's BonziBuddy.Why the hell do you have BonziBuddy



Cause why the hell not.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Cause why the hell not.


Well see you later after BonziBuddy screws up your computer.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> Well see you later after BonziBuddy screws up your computer.



Have had it for 8 years, if not more.
If it where to screw up me lappy, it'll already have done so ;')


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## xy2_ (Sep 2, 2016)

1366*768


----------



## matpower (Sep 2, 2016)

hii915 said:


> Manjaro Lxqt
> View attachment 61041


Notepad++ is working on Wine again or are you using an old version?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 3, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 61090


I'm going to need a source :^)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> I'm going to need a source :^)


Sources aren't very safe for work, so here's an upload
https://filetrip.net/dl?BE3bI6Hn8w


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 3, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Sources aren't very safe for work, so here's an upload
> https://filetrip.net/dl?BE3bI6Hn8w


I was asking more if there was an anime/artist that it was from 

Thanks for the picture though, added to my wallpaper collection


----------



## hii915 (Sep 3, 2016)

matpower said:


> Notepad++ is working on Wine again or are you using an old version?


im on latest version of both


----------



## fr3quency (Sep 3, 2016)

Connected my TV which hasn't been used for 2 years now(since my PS3 got YLODed) and I like the dual monitor thus far:


----------



## xy2_ (Sep 3, 2016)

hii915 said:


> im on latest version of both
> View attachment 61157



Why not use a real Linux text editor, like vim or emacs? If you want simpler gui options something like mousepad is available as well.


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 3, 2016)

xy2_ said:


> Why not use a real Linux text editor, like vim or emacs? If you want simpler gui options something like mousepad is available as well.


I personally echo raw bytes into my text files :^)


----------



## chaoskagami (Sep 3, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> I personally echo raw bytes into my text files :^)



Real men use heredocs, because they know that it doesn't spawn more filthy PIDs. :^)

Kidding aside...for the game source on @Crystal the Glaceon's wall, search "Shining Hearts" or "Shining Blades". SFW. For the artist, search "Tanaka Takayuki". Completely NSFW.


----------



## hii915 (Sep 3, 2016)

xy2_ said:


> Why not use a real Linux text editor, like vim or emacs? If you want simpler gui options something like mousepad is available as well.


im somewhat new to linux so im not aware of the alternatives but thanks for the tip


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 4, 2016)

I have to lower the quality because ultrawide


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2016)

Cute background for my _undying_ Thinkpad running Linux Mint.

I still can't believe how well this old laptop works.


----------



## matpower (Sep 5, 2016)

Weekend experiment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, the installation was easier than I thought. I managed to find a copy of the beginner's guide before it was deleted, which worked fine. Setting up Xorg was easy too, and the AUR is amazingly nice. I couldn't get audio working, but it was just a VM test. I haven't decided if get Debian(which I'm used to) or risk with Arch on real hardware. Either way, I'm pretty tired to mess with those things today, so I'll leave that to this holiday on Wednesday.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Sep 8, 2016)

I changed the wallpaper on my system, and YAY! figured out how to add my cursor on the screenshot. I wanted to show you guys how all my desktop looks, including cursor


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Finally got openSUSE running perfectly on my laptop. Turns out the SWAP was actually causing my issues. Removed SWAP and problem solved!


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 11, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Finally got openSUSE running perfectly on my laptop. Turns out the SWAP was actually causing my issues. Removed SWAP and problem solved!
> View attachment 62322


Why would you ever want to use SUSE?

More importantly, that's strange that swap would be causing errors. Are there any logs of the errors?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Why would you ever want to use SUSE?
> 
> More importantly, that's strange that swap would be causing errors. Are there any logs of the errors?


IDK, I've always enjoyed SUSE. I've been using Linux for well over 11 years and only a few distros ever stuck with me and only a few distros actually want to work on my current laptop.
I am not sure, but for some reason no matter what distro I used or what I did, it kept wanting to use SWAP over my normal RAM. I never kept the logs though because I just never keep logs. I just test until something works and for some reason, removing the SWAP worked. I'm not really complaining because I really don't need SWAP.

EDIT: Actually I do have my reasons. Because it's made up of all the pieces of every distro I enjoy. Much like Manajro and Mageia, everything is customizable straight to the kernel, all in one tool. Just like Ubuntu/Linux Mint, installing 3RD party repos is extremely easy and again done from the same tool that can work the entire system. I find openSUSE extremely stable, but also give the options to make it cutting-edge without hassle. I also find like Manjaro, Mageia, and Sabayon, installing more than one DE doesn't cause conflict and install them perfectly, unlike trying to install XFCE on Linux Mint. 
It just runs the way I want it and right of the box. There's not much extra to download to get something working, most of the tools are just right there and all the features I want are all in one place.


----------



## xy2_ (Sep 11, 2016)

1366*768


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 12, 2016)

Not much of a difference from last time, except for the background 

Once I have the time, I plan on installing Arch with XFCE, maybe. I quite like Gnome.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> View attachment 60343 i have a new wallpaper with my windows 10 setup



Can I have this one?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2016)

God i missed XMPlay so much. I'm glad it works under WINE


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd post my bspwm setup, but I somehow messed up and changed my font to a monospaced font, and I'm going to fix that first


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 15, 2016)

A lot has changed since my last post, I switched from XFCE to bspwm. Here's my new setup:


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## matpower (Sep 17, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> A lot has changed since my last post, I switched from XFCE to bspwm. Here's my new setup:


Well, I also saw your post on /r/unixporn and I got a question now. 
What are the advantages of a tilting WM setup for you? What are the main differences? Is it really worth the trouble?


----------



## hii915 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 18, 2016)

hii915 said:


> View attachment 63083


Nice, what are you using for compositing, just xfwm?


----------



## hii915 (Sep 18, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Nice, what are you using for compositing, just xfwm?


yeah,  xfce is ugly out of the box but you can make it look nice fairly easily.


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 18, 2016)

hii915 said:


> yeah,  xfce is ugly out of the box but you can make it look nice fairly easily.


Yeah, I love xfce - I use it on most of my arch setups. It's always been the perfect balance between aesthetics and minimalism for me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



matpower said:


> Well, I also saw your post on /r/unixporn and I got a question now.
> What are the advantages of a tilting WM setup for you? What are the main differences? Is it really worth the trouble?


I realized I totally forgot to respond to this 

It's mostly personal preference, honestly. I rarely take advantage of floating window features (I either have one window open, or I have two split down the middle). So rather than use something that takes additional resources for features I don't use, I can just use a tiling window manager. The tiling window manager also gives me more control over how the two windows are split without grabbing the edges of windows and dragging them. Also, in my opinion, it looks fucking sexy.

It was weird at first and I didn't like it, but after forcing myself to stick with it I've really grown to love it. Using normal DEs feels kind of weird, now.


----------



## iAqua (Sep 18, 2016)

hii915 said:


> View attachment 63083


What theme is that?! I need the background and theme, it's just perfect...


----------



## hii915 (Sep 18, 2016)

Theme:  https://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/FlatStudio?content=154296&PHPSESSID=6
Icon Pack:  https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/super-ultra-flat-numix-remix-icons-git/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iAqua said:


> What theme is that?! I need the background and theme, it's just perfect...


----------



## Joom (Sep 19, 2016)

Welp, time for fall.


----------



## nxwing (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 23, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


>


Fate best anime


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2016)

I think I'm under @Crystal the Glaceon's influence.


----------



## matpower (Sep 23, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Fate best anime


I thought it was a Visual Novel


----------



## xy2_ (Sep 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I think I'm under @Crystal the Glaceon's influence.
> 
> View attachment 63587



By the way, you might want to look at mpd+ncmpcpp for easier music playing and management (since you have a lot of music on your desktop.)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 23, 2016)

Nuffin much changed.
Waiting for Season 2 to get more screens of Adrien


----------



## Touko White (Sep 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Nuffin much changed.
> Waiting for Season 2 to get more screens of Adrien


lookin' pretty ^^


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 23, 2016)

Currently this is my Windows 10 side of my PC. I actually dual boot with Ubuntu MATE with using Ubuntu for every day use and Windows 10 for Gaming.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Sep 24, 2016)

Changed a couple of things but still made it similar setup. Added a new conky and edited it to match wallpaper, added that arch symbol, changed my gnome shell theme, and made a new app drawer icon, didnt like the default one


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 24, 2016)

This is what my desktop looks like on a typical day.






_"heh"_​


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 25, 2016)

matpower said:


> I thought it was a Visual Novel


Yes, it started out as a Visual Novel then became an anime, movie, manga, drama CDs and games that didn't get western releases (except Fate/Unlimited Codes, Fate/EXTRA on PSP AND the upcoming Fate/Extella: The Umbral Star on VITA/PS4). Granted I don't follow the lore much but I only recall the Stay Night era moreso than the current ones.


----------



## matpower (Sep 25, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Yes, it started out as a Visual Novel then became an anime, movie, manga, drama CDs and games that didn't get western releases (except Fate/Unlimited Codes, Fate/EXTRA on PSP AND the upcoming Fate/Extella: The Umbral Star on VITA/PS4). Granted I don't follow the lore much but I only recall the Stay Night era moreso than the current ones.


Yeah, I know. It was mostly a friendly jab.  Although the only Fate I read was Prisma Illya. I should fix that later.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Sep 30, 2016)

Deleted Antergos off my main laptop and installed regular ol' Arch instead.
The arch install process isn't too bad once you've done it before


----------



## nedron92 (Sep 30, 2016)

My desktop of my laptop at work, happy programming with PHP


----------



## matpower (Oct 1, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Deleted Antergos off my main laptop and installed regular ol' Arch instead.
> The arch install process isn't too bad once you've done it before


Where did you get that Discord applet?


----------



## Plstic (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Oct 1, 2016)

matpower said:


> Where did you get that Discord applet?


Discord Canary is on the AUR.
Although actually in my case I installed it with BetterDiscord preinstalled.
https://a.pomf.cat/bszezo.sh (damn that filename)


----------



## matpower (Oct 1, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Discord Canary is on the AUR.
> Although actually in my case I installed it with BetterDiscord preinstalled.
> https://a.pomf.cat/bszezo.sh (damn that filename)


Oh, there is a "nightly" for Linux already, I'll get it from the AUR later. Thanks for telling me about BetterDiscord too.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 1, 2016)

matpower said:


> Oh, there is a "nightly" for Linux already, I'll get it from the AUR later. Thanks for telling me about BetterDiscord too.


If you run that file then it *should* install Discord with BetterDiscord already installed on it  (needs Nodejs installed, just grab it from AUR)

But yeah if you want regular ol' discord it's on AUR in the form of Discord Canary, which is basically a nightly ye.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 1, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/5ifYr
This is my laptop.
It's a stock image from one of the lessons in my schoolings.

If I remember, maybe I'll post my desktop's lol


----------



## Seriel (Oct 1, 2016)

-snip-

(My windows parititions desktop had my real name on it because fuk u windows)
Dont' fancy doxing myself today


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2016)

Time to get"spooky!"


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2016)

So I reinstalled Windows 10 on my new SSD
I wanted to get Linux to work, alas, it was a huge waste of time.

so there I am, back to Windows:


----------



## Autz (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## xy2_ (Oct 1, 2016)

In the process of de-shitting my Windows desktop..
Ricing Windows 7, compared to a Linux machine, is _much _harder, but it has some odd charm to it, when you configure everything right, forcefully removing the bloat, and everything just falls together. The limitations you encounter at first can make it more interesting in my opinion.
Of course it seems only a very few people even know how to rice Windows, leading to monstrosities like *a lot* of unnecessary screen estate wasted, taskbar being used as a substitue for start menu, and using the desktop for shortcuts and file management (why?)
What I did were some simple tweaks, without any serious modifications:
* Remove useless Windows features (games, internet explorer, search, certain services)
* Remove useless taskbar widgets, keeping only sound and connectivity
* Remove useless Start menu features, as well as all useless folders, etc.
* Moved files to home directory (not using the desktop as a pseudo home directory) and changed icons
In particular I wanted to make the start menu fulfill its original purpose, be a simple and easy to navigate menu to access, for frequently used apps and to be able to navigate the home directory directly without the use of any Explorer windows. The result is that the Start menu becomes actually usable with the keyboard, and navigation is much easier.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 1, 2016)

I like clean desktops but I got some icons ATM.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> So I reinstalled Windows 10 on my new SSD
> I wanted to get Linux to work, alas, it was a huge waste of time.
> 
> so there I am, back to Windows:
> ...


lewd


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Oct 1, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/ah0ZZr1.png
Trying something out.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2016)

Jackus said:


> lewd


----------



## xy2_ (Oct 2, 2016)

?!


----------



## Schrax (Oct 2, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Tidy? Wtf does it mean?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2016)

Still plenty of space to be filling on my new lappy...


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 2, 2016)

Not a fan of desktop clutter myself.


----------



## xy2_ (Oct 2, 2016)

c:


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2016)

xy2_ said:


> c:


I did that:


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 2, 2016)

My other laptop:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> I did that:
> 
> View attachment 64666


you may want to apply ONE (OldNewExplorer) to get the best windows explorer back instead of that godawful ribbon menu.


----------



## xy2_ (Oct 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I did that:
> 
> View attachment 64666



Why pin folders to favorites?
Simply move the desired folders to your USER directory (Users\[user]) then you can access them directly. I do it via the toolbar at the top left; it's simply a directory listing of my user directory, although I'm not sure if you can create toolbars under Win10.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2016)

xy2_ said:


> Why pin folders to favorites?
> Simply move the desired folders to your USER directory (Users\[user]) then you can access them directly. I do it via the toolbar at the top left; it's simply a directory listing of my user directory, although I'm not sure if you can create toolbars under Win10.


What do you mean? The folders shown in Computer or the list on Quick Access?


----------



## xy2_ (Oct 2, 2016)

The folders in Quick Access. Moving these to your home directory will allow you to access them directly from Computer.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 2, 2016)

Next: a vm inside a vm inside a vm inception


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 2, 2016)

My Laptops Desktop, my Desktop is Running Windows 10 (x64) as well, with the Same Wallpaper.

1400x900 Monitor On Left, 1280x800 Touch Screen Monitor on Right.


----------



## 3than_H (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 2, 2016)

Too many notifications, but love the Tron wallpaper!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


>


I like the colours.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 4, 2016)

3than_H said:


> View attachment 64692



I just watched Tron: Legacy last night. What a coincidence. Where did you get this?


----------



## UltraArceus3 (Oct 4, 2016)

(Don't ask)


----------



## Joom (Oct 4, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


>


The edgy text ruins that wallpaper.


----------



## matpower (Oct 4, 2016)

I pulled the trigger this time and did a bare metal install on my main desktop.
So far, it has been solid, the AUR is an amazing thing (obviously, you can't just go installing any random thing from it, but it works well) and nothing broke so far. Cinnamon is so nice too, it's great to try something else that just the usual XFCE setup.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 4, 2016)

Back to a fairly bare-bones Arch/Cinnamon install. Couldn't for the life of me get LTE working on Antergos, which doesn't seem to make sense if it works on Arch, but it's a pain in the ass even on Windows so I'm not gonna question it.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 4, 2016)

Joom said:


> The edgy text ruins that wallpaper.



Well I'm not the one who made the wallpaper I just liked it.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## xy2_ (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2016)

Nothing changed much, more Cat!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 8, 2016)

What's in your Viking folder?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> What's in your Viking folder?



Nude vikings 
Nah, it a download folder for the series.
Eventually filled it up with more things which I need to clean.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 8, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> snip


Nice memes


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2016)

openSUSE, this time running KDE


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 9, 2016)

So after finding out the release date of the second season of Miraculous Ladybug thanks to 'The Miraculers of Temp" forum I decided to change my wallpaper in anticipation. Behold the beauty!:


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 9, 2016)

I wonder how many of these desktop pictures have pirate programs on the desktop.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2016)

Got spooky


----------



## 1x7 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## banjo2 (Oct 11, 2016)

1x7 said:


>


I was like whaaaaat then I remembered that not everyone uses the dark theme for GBATemp.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know what the fuck I am doing


----------



## matpower (Oct 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't know what the fuck I am doing
> 
> 
> View attachment 65772


Giant taskbar, shocking pink, tons of desktop icon and a 3D picture of your desktop as a background.
Have you finally lost control of your computer? lol


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)

matpower said:


> Giant taskbar, shocking pink, tons of desktop icon and a 3D picture of your desktop as a background.
> Have you finally lost control of your computer? lol


Pink? This Thinkpad screen sucks, cause it looks purple to me, hahaha


----------



## matpower (Oct 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Pink? This Thinkpad screen sucks, cause it looks purple to me, hahaha


I can see it looking purple, but looking closely, it's some dark shock pink on the bottom and a light pink on the top bar. Both can look purple if the screen is bad.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 12, 2016)

here's mine


----------



## mgrev (Oct 12, 2016)

(i also have ubuntu mate 16.04, but it's using the stock wallpaper, so nothing exciting.)


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Jyssa (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2016)

So I decided to test out Solus and I have to say that I love it!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 13, 2016)

Never tried Solus, although I've tried Budgie and can't say I was super impressed with it. Its statusbar feels very much like a late beta more than something ready to be pushed to the public; you can rearrange it how you'd like, but it lacked locking - opening too many windows would just start pushing UI elements out of the way instead of decreasing the per-window space on the bar. It'd also consistently fail to use the right battery icon no matter what icon set I chose, showing 60+ percent remaining when I was under 30%, etc.

Despite those flaws, it still felt more usable than Gnome Shell, at least, with less hoops to jump through before you could optimize things.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Never tried Solus, although I've tried Budgie and can't say I was super impressed with it. Its statusbar feels very much like a late beta more than something ready to be pushed to the public; you can rearrange it how you'd like, but it lacked locking - opening too many windows would just start pushing UI elements out of the way instead of decreasing the per-window space on the bar. It'd also consistently fail to use the right battery icon no matter what icon set I chose, showing 60+ percent remaining when I was under 30%, etc.
> 
> Despite those flaws, it still felt more usable than Gnome Shell, at least, with less hoops to jump through before you could optimize things.


It's actually come along way and prefers far better on Solus than using it on another Distro. Like using it on openSUSE, it's almost unusable because it conflicts so much with other GNOME features used by openSUSE.
Using a clean install of Solus is just amazing. It's hands down the fastest distro I've used without stripping features from it. I am also a fan of the small repos. It has all the programs I use and I only really use Steam for gaming. 
Also it seems to use the semi-rolling release style that I love so much!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 16, 2016)

Keep in mind that this isn't a fresh install, this is how I want my desktop and panel to look.​


----------



## xy2_ (Oct 19, 2016)

?!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 20, 2016)

So I started using Solus again after I stopped using it.
Shortly after making a few complaints/suggestions, they updated and fixed all the problems with the previous build. So that's pretty awesome


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2016)

Desktop is messy, as usual.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm ready for Halloween ;D





Yep that's correct, it isn't Miraculous related for once.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2016)

I want to love Solus because it has everything I love, expect one thing. It doesn't have any of the PC games I actually play. And installing them failed all the time. 
The repos are still too small for me and the distro is still too new. Maybe in a few years when it matures more I will go back to it, but for now I am going back to the distro that made me love Linux and that was Fedora.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I want to love Solus because it has everything I love, expect one thing. It doesn't have any of the PC games I actually play. And installing them failed all the time.
> The repos are still too small for me and the distro is still too new. Maybe in a few years when it matures more I will go back to it, but for now I am going back to the distro that made me love Linux and that was Fedora.
> View attachment 66701


I like this wallpaper :>


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I like this wallpaper :>


I like it too. I found it in this thread


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I like it too. I found it in this thread


Because I used it first


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Because I used it first


I have sequel to it


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I have sequel to it


This thread need more Felix wallpapers.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This thread need more Felix wallpapers.


It does. 
But seriously, to anyone one wanting to try Solus, do so! It's amazing! It's sable, rolling, community is great. But don't expect a lot of software and games aren't really there. 
Still, it's a unique experience for Linux and fun to play with.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 23, 2016)

I left Miraculous for Wu Tang


----------



## matpower (Oct 24, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 66927
> 
> I left Miraculous for Wu Tang


How did you get the CPU/MEM/DISK/NETWORK and the volume/battery info on the top left? Rainmeter? Either way, it looks native and it's awesome.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 24, 2016)

matpower said:


> How did you get the CPU/MEM/DISK/NETWORK and the volume/battery info on the top left? Rainmeter? Either way, it looks native and it's awesome.


Yes I used rainmaker to add them. Then I used the no icon option since I did not want the clutter


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 24, 2016)

Thats my Desktop


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 25, 2016)

Nothing special about my desktop, no crazy widgets or anything, but the wallpaper it is.





EDIT: and here a virtual machine I mounted to play some old games, didn't worked well.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Oct 26, 2016)

Recently modified the background I use for my phone so that I could use it on my desktop....


Spoiler


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2016)

Messier desktop, and a new wallpaper.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 30, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Now I do
> 
> View attachment 58791


I need that wallpaper


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 30, 2016)

Haven't posted one of these in ages.

I just got this used MacBook pro after Apple's disappointing 2016 lineup reveal a few days ago. First Apple computer, liking it so far. Its more of a web/work station where my PC is a gaming/work station.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 30, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> I need that wallpaper


http://cdn.wallpapersafari.com/35/11/HUSYyp.jpg that is it!


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 30, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> http://cdn.wallpapersafari.com/35/11/HUSYyp.jpg that is it!


Thanks!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Messier desktop, and a new wallpaper.
> 
> View attachment 67248


Best drill loli
And I decided to test out Manjaro again mostly because I wanted to see if any of the updates fixed the bugs I was having. They did


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2016)

I normally hate to double post, but I've done some updating and switched to another Arch-Based distro. Manjaro seemed to have some lag spikes (best thing I can call it) when using KDE. It didn't matter what drivers I was using. And the XCFE version locked up when locking the screen and failed to boot when booting into 4.8. I have to say, Manjaro has really let me down in recent months. 
So dishearten, but not wanting to stop the Arch Train, I went with Antergos instead. I tried out the Cinnamon install and loved it! The drivers were fine, everything configured properly right out of the box, ect. No lags, no framerate drops in games, all the good stuff I expect out of a distro. So then I tried the KDE version, found the same results as the Cinnamon version, though slightly more resource heavily. So I went back to Cinnamon.
I can see why so many users seem to love Antergos so much. This is actually my second time using it, my first time using it was when it called "Cinnarch"


----------



## driverdis (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2016)

I finally found a wallpaper more my speed


----------



## Favna (Nov 5, 2016)

It's been a while and I stumbled on this post due to Tapatalk so I figured I'd dump my latest here :^)


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 7, 2016)

Not much has changed, only the wallpaper and my widget. Ever since i got Arch installed I havent been jumping on different distros, i just love arch, simple to use, always up to date, and so far its been more stable to me than other distros Ive tried in the past


----------



## emigre (Nov 20, 2016)

I like keeping my desktop clean.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2016)

Got the perfect background image tonight.
Also yes, using my older laptop, for some reason.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2016)

Also updated my main laptop.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 22, 2016)

My desktop is always messy because I use it as a scratchpad for moving files around and as an active work space. Judge me.

Blurred wallpapers also keep the workspace distraction-free and keeps text easy to read. I like that shit.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Favna (Nov 23, 2016)

Jayro said:


> My desktop is always messy because I use it as a scratchpad for moving files around and as an active work space. Judge me.
> 
> Blurred wallpapers also keep the workspace distraction-free and keeps text easy to read. I like that shit.
> 
> ...



Well you did say judge me so here goes

Mess cleanup tactics:
- I see a lot of 3DS related stuff. You could bundle that all together in 1 parent folder "3DS" .. I mean... You already got a "3ds shit" folder so why not utilize it fully. 
- same goes for WiiU (by the way check out FunKiiU, a much better NUS downloader  https://github.com/llakssz/FunKiiU

I think that would rid of sooo many individual folders/files you'd have a very clean desktop. 

Lastly I agree on the blurred wallpaper idea !


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 70047


I remember this image, and I approve


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 1, 2016)

Heres my laptops desktop image.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2016)

Zorin 12 Core OS + an Erza Wallpaper
I just started using Zorin and can say I like it a good deal to be honest.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Zorin 12 Core OS + an Erza Wallpaper
> I just started using Zorin and can say I like it a good deal to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 70825


I'm surprized it actually works. I couldn't get it to work on my older machine.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm surprized it actually works. I couldn't get it to work on my older machine.


For my on my laptop it worked pretty good since I got it to run but remember that the gui is GNOME 3 (modified albeit) which is more on the heavier resources. But I like it so far as if I do change it may be to XFCE based system or go back to cinnamon


----------



## Piluvr (Dec 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm surprized it actually works. I couldn't get it to work on my older machine.


I got it to work, love it.


----------



## Wolfnut88 (Dec 2, 2016)

https://boards.4chan.org/wg/

I have over 2600 wallpapers on rotation and I got them all at that link. This is my current wallpaper for the week.


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2016)

Wolfnut88 said:


> https://boards.4chan.org/wg/
> 
> I have over 2600 wallpapers on rotation and I got them all at that link. This is my current wallpaper for the week.
> 
> ...




nice wallpaper.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 10, 2016)

Turns out the Windows Subsystem for Linux (with the help of an X server compiled for Windows) is halfway to being something other than a piece of shit.






EDIT: The Windows side, just to be fair:


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2016)

Guess what.

I cleaned me desktop a little.


----------



## Supster131 (Dec 11, 2016)

I uh... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a Hackintosh, lol.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 11, 2016)

Background: from Makoto Shinkai's _The Garden of Words_.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2016)

I really should get rid of thius bad habit of filling my desktop with junk someday.


----------



## Dayfid (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2016)

I have serious problems..


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2016)

I've decided to test out Chakra OS again. I mean, I had a solid Chakra install for 6 months until it switched to KDE5, so might as well try again.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah, Chakra failed. KDE5 is way too resource heavy, it's almost Windows leaves of bad.
So I went back to the only distro that worked right out of the box, Mint.


----------



## matpower (Dec 23, 2016)

How heavy is KDE5 anyway? At least on RAM usage, it's lighter than GNOME.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 23, 2016)

My current Desktops

SFW Profile


Spoiler











NSFW Profile


Spoiler


----------



## Grim Ripper (Dec 23, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> My current Desktops
> 
> SFW Profile
> 
> ...



Hmm which OS is it?
I like it that use the actuall icons for each...webpage i assume?


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 23, 2016)

A lot of mostly DS-related experiments floating on top of the river of Saga-Arashiyama (near Kyoto), own pic


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 23, 2016)

matpower said:


> How heavy is KDE5 anyway? At least on RAM usage, it's lighter than GNOME.


It was just heavy on my RAM or at least a lot more heavy compared Cinnamon


Grim Ripper said:


> Hmm which OS is it?
> I like it that use the actuall icons for each...webpage i assume?


Chrome OS


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 24, 2016)

Grim Ripper said:


> Hmm which OS is it?
> I like it that use the actuall icons for each...webpage i assume?



Chrome OS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It was just heavy on my RAM or at least a lot more heavy compared Cinnamon
> 
> Chrome OS


Go figure you'd be the one to ninja me lol


----------



## Magnus87 (Dec 24, 2016)

ARCHES.BMP (uppercase letter just like on W3X)


----------



## Ricken (Dec 24, 2016)

I think this is the first I've posted of this PC on here...  PC from October to make up for my torched lappy says Hi
Windows 10 w/ Classic Start.  I like to call it Windows 9.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 24, 2016)

shittiest desktop evvur...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


>


Kinda predictable ...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> Kinda predictable ...



I literally just changed it.
If you want to see the original, just ask.
it involves more dick and Cat noir c:


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I literally just changed it.
> If you want to see the original, just ask.
> it involves more dick and Cat noir c:



It's OK though, if you see mine you will want to kill urself(you may have seen it)...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> It's OK though, if you see mine you will want to kill urself(you may have seen it)...




I'm so obsessed, I wish I could have an awesome picture like that.
Instead, I just changed it again to Cat.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm so obsessed, I wish I could have an awesome picture like that.
> Instead, I just changed it again to Cat.



My picture is just Ubuntu built-in...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> My picture is just Ubuntu built-in...



Give me access to your pc for 1 minute please.c:


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Give me access to your pc for 1 minute please.c:



U wand da pictere?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> U wand da pictere?



No, if I had access to your pc for a minute, I'd completely rape it with Cat Noir.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2016)

Really bland I know


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 24, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Really bland I know



Not showing man,


----------



## Piluvr (Dec 24, 2016)

Show me what you got!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2016)

mech said:


> Not showing man,


Oh whoops. PrtScr didn't work I guess. Let me fix that.




much better


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 24, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Oh whoops. PrtScr didn't work I guess. Let me fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of my desktop back in Windows 8.1...


----------



## XDel (Dec 24, 2016)

Desktop on a Mint Linux laptop I just set up for my sister.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 24, 2016)

XDel said:


> Desktop on a Mint Linux laptop I just set up for my sister.



Is that Docky?


----------



## XDel (Dec 24, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> Is that Docky?



Cairo Dock


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2016)

Bunny grils on my Linux Thinkpad


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2016)

It's nice to see how many people are using Linux Mint, the only good Linux Distro


----------



## Seriel (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2016)

Jackus said:


> View attachment 72895


Oh god photos on desktop. How do people stand that stuff.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 25, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Oh god photos on desktop. How do people stand that stuff.


I don't actually look at my desktop enough to notice.
In fact when I was taking that screenshot I was thinking "Oh god this actually looks pretty bad" xD


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 25, 2016)

I presume you're looking forward to KonoSuba season 2?

I didn't realize they would actually have one, as they seemed to have permanently killed off the MC in the season finale.


----------



## matpower (Dec 25, 2016)

VinLark said:


> It's nice to see how many people are using Linux Mint, the only good Linux Distro


"The only good Linux Distro", is this a joke? lol


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 25, 2016)

matpower said:


> "The only good Linux Distro", is this a joke? lol



It seems *ugh* yes(a joke)...


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 25, 2016)

Let's not get into a distro comparison argument, otherwise we will be here all year.

That being said, Mint does seem to be making great progress into becoming a "Default" distro I'd recommend if someone wanted to make the switch from Mac or Windows.


----------



## DarkIrata (Dec 25, 2016)

Win10 - 3 Secreens @ 1080p


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 25, 2016)

If I censor the naughty bits on my NSFW desktop, am I allowed to post it >.> ?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2016)

matpower said:


> "The only good Linux Distro", is this a joke? lol


50/50. It was a tongue in cheek joke but also it was serious. Let me rephrase it

In my opinion, Mint is the best Distro. What Distro do you use?


----------



## matpower (Dec 26, 2016)

VinLark said:


> 50/50. It was a tongue in cheek joke but also it was serious. Let me rephrase it
> 
> In my opinion, Mint is the best Distro. What Distro do you use?


Right now, none.  I was using Debian Testing on my laptop and later before selling it, Arch Linux. I'm a fan of rolling releases myself and I was getting all the enhancements for AMD Radeon stuff by getting latest Mesa ASAP.
Nothing wrong with Mint though, I just like to stay close to upstream whenever it's possible and Mint is Debian -> Ubuntu -> Mint. On the other hand, it gets all the perks from being Ubuntu-based like PPAs and better support out of the box.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 26, 2016)

nice and clean


Spoiler


----------



## Magnus87 (Dec 26, 2016)

OMG!! Too many icons on the desktop!!!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's something crazy. A space demon at 1080p: http://imgur.com/a/CDcRA


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> If I censor the naughty bits on my NSFW desktop, am I allowed to post it >.> ?


Seriously, anyone going to answer this question? I too would like to know...for a friend...and that friend is me
Also I am testing elementary OS


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 5, 2017)

Why is Linux so popular, I don't get it. :V


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Why is Linux so popular, I don't get it. :V


Because it's free, open source, and highly customizable. You can basically take any Linux Disto and make it your own without much of a hassle. Linux is also a lot lighter on most hardware and often works hardware right out of the box.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Why is Linux so popular, I don't get it. :V



Other reasons include much less malware, and much better/native support for popular coding languages


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 5, 2017)

Okay. That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 5, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Seriously, anyone going to answer this question? I too would like to know...for a friend...and that friend is me
> Also I am testing elementary OS
> View attachment 73730


Yeah, I'm still waiting on this answer, lol.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> If I censor the naughty bits on my NSFW desktop, am I allowed to post it >.> ?


If it's a naked girl/anime girl (no loli stuff pls) as long as you censor the naughty bits, yes it's fine. If it's a sexual act and you just censor the naughty bits, then no, it's still not allowed.
tl;dr As long as the censored pic isn't overly-sexual yes.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 5, 2017)

raulpica said:


> If it's a naked girl/anime girl (no loli stuff pls) as long as you censor the naughty bits, yes its' fine. If it's a sexual act and you just censor the naughty bits, then no, it's still not allowed.
> tl;dr As long as the censored pic isn't overly-sexual yes.


So, just as long as there's nothing as far as sexual _acts_, it's okay. Got it, thank you.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jan 6, 2017)

havent used a non minimal anime wallpaper in a while, but i really like this one


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 6, 2017)

My current inappropriate wallpaper.
 
Required censorship brought to you by the adorable Censor Fox!


 
(Lucky guy gets to crawl around on there, lol)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2017)

Because Youtube wouldn't leave me alone about Ubuntu MATE


----------



## Grim Ripper (Jan 9, 2017)

Can you tell me how exactly you created those...hmm shortcuts/active programs in the bottom?
And i guess you made the top bar transparent through the settings?

Sorry for the questions, i just ask stuff for when the time comes to jump over to linux.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2017)

Grim Ripper said:


> Can you tell me how exactly you created those...hmm shortcuts/active programs in the bottom?
> And i guess you made the top bar transparent through the settings?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, i just ask stuff for when the time comes to jump over to linux.


The dock bar is Plank. I can just drag n' drop the programs I want onto it.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jan 10, 2017)

Grim Ripper said:


> Can you tell me how exactly you created those...hmm shortcuts/active programs in the bottom?
> And i guess you made the top bar transparent through the settings?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, i just ask stuff for when the time comes to jump over to linux.


to customize ubuntu's looks, you need to download unity tweak tools


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2017)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> to customize ubuntu's looks, you need to download unity tweak tools


Actually mine is a customized version of Ubuntu MATE


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2017)

Started to clutter up again;/


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 10, 2017)

@DinohScene What are the Widgets you're using there?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2017)

HUD.vision. for Rainmeter.

Slightly modified by me.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> HUD.vision. for Rainmeter.
> 
> Slightly modified by me.


Ahhh, so not actual "Widgets" but Rainmeter. I should have known, lol.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jan 13, 2017)

Wallpaper:http://i.imgur.com/la1Z4ZC.jpg


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> *snip


That rare moment when a Windows screenshot gets a like from me
And here's a screenshot of my desktop


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jan 13, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That rare moment when a Windows screenshot gets a like from me
> And here's a screenshot of my desktop
> View attachment 74813


That doom icon looks so nice.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> That doom icon looks so nice.


I found it through google. Still if you want it, here's a direct download for it 
https://filetrip.net/dl?Wdqr219xrF


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jan 13, 2017)

(now with rainmeter)


----------



## Ricken (Jan 16, 2017)

It's mainstream, but I like it


----------



## matpower (Jan 17, 2017)

Ricken said:


> It's mainstream, but I like it


>Windows 10 Enterprise LTSB
You need to activate that thing, bro. 
Also don't you ever get bored from the default setup?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 19, 2017)

Click to embiggen


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2017)

This Re:Zero wallpaper again, and a (surprisingly) clean desktop for once.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 19, 2017)

matpower said:


> >Windows 10 Enterprise LTSB
> You need to activate that thing, bro.
> Also don't you ever get bored from the default setup?


If you don't want to pay for a Windows 10 license, you can get a Windows 7 OEM license for at least half the price then use the assistive devices loophole.

I find a lot of people will choose to continuously deal with annoyances and breakable patches, but personally I would rather take some time up front to build a system that maintains itself. In Windows 7 all I had to do was run Daz loader once and i was set for life - until the Windows 10 upgrade started rejecting it. Of course I'm just somewhat projecting because my brother in law basically refuses to do even the most basic configurations to make Windows 10 quiet, only constantly proclaiming that his Linux build is somehow better.


----------



## matpower (Jan 19, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> If you don't want to pay for a Windows 10 license, you can get a Windows 7 OEM license for at least half the price then use the assistive devices loophole.
> 
> I find a lot of people will choose to continuously deal with annoyances and breakable patches, but personally I would rather take some time up front to build a system that maintains itself. In Windows 7 all I had to do was run Daz loader once and i was set for life - until the Windows 10 upgrade started rejecting it. Of course I'm just somewhat projecting because my brother in law basically refuses to do even the most basic configurations to make Windows 10 quiet, only constantly proclaiming that his Linux build is somehow better.


Well, you can't get Windows 10 LTSB with any loopholes AFAIK. It's a business-only version without Modern stuff, with more control over things and no automatic upgrades to a newer build. It looks like MS releases a new LTSB build per year, but you need to manually upgrade them if you want.

You can pretty much activate it fine with MS Toolkit/KMS activator and call it a day. I used to dual boot it in my old laptop since I barely used Windows on it and it was lighter than Windows 10 Pro by default.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 19, 2017)

My mac inspired Xubuntu desktop


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I bet everyone has wondered, "What does Crystal do when she stays up all night on her nights off?" Well here's what I did.
I spent the night setting up Solus Linux, because I seriously have no idea why I keep pretending I don't love it. And then setup Project Brutality and Brutal Doom 64
 
And my desktop without the spam


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 22, 2017)

This isn't exactly my desktop, but it does show my desktop background.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

Mac Mode


 

Normal Mode


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 23, 2017)

TBH I don't really get the point of using Apple or Windows logos/symbology on a Linux Distro. Aside from the trademark infringements, nearly everybody knows it's not the same and those that don't are really unable to appreciate the difference. If I genuinely liked Linux I'd say it's like putting Mustang tags on a Honda/Acura NSX


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> TBH I don't really get the point of using Apple or Windows logos/symbology on a Linux Distro. Aside from the trademark infringements, nearly everybody knows it's not the same and those that don't are really unable to appreciate the difference. If I genuinely liked Linux I'd say it's like putting Mustang tags on a Honda/Acura NSX


Because I wanted a hackintosh but my pc does not support it and likewise I just wanted something else other than the standard XFCE logo but just used it for now as I could not find anything else I wanted for the time being. Plus it is still a fresh install so I am still working on it to make it like I want....


----------



## Shawn ShyGuy (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Because I wanted a hackintosh but my pc does not support it and likewise I just wanted something else other than the standard XFCE logo but just used it for now as I could not find anything else I wanted for the time being. Plus it is still a fresh install so I am still working on it to make it like I want....


I used to use this to get a hackintosh look: http://www.noobslab.com/2016/04/macbuntu-1604-transformation-pack-for.html
also here's my desktop, because why not. I've cleared up most icons since this was taken so ignore the clutter.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Kitty! In 4K!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nikita Klæstrup


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 23, 2017)

upload img

I had an annoying bug where the minimum memory clock was too low for two monitors, causing the image to constantly spaz. I solved it by adding a third monitor, which apparently works perfectly.


----------



## matpower (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm back to using Debian Testing, it's a lot stable now since I did the jump to testing properly, plus it's on a soft freeze.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2017)

@ihaveamac 





I should change me name to "ialsohaveamac"


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @ihaveamac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this seems to be between 10.5 and 10.7


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> this seems to be between 10.5 and 10.7



10.5.8
iBook G4 max supports 10.5.8 cus of PPC CPU.
Luckily, mine's a 1.42 Ghz ;'D


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Grim Ripper (Jan 29, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 76553



Back to Solus?
You change distros all the time.


----------



## speedkinging (Jan 29, 2017)

Heres Mine


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 29, 2017)

<redacted> God I must be getting old. I'm too young to be getting old, but in retrospect I'm definitely getting cranky.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 29, 2017)

Pretty barebones if you ask me. Also @ihaveamac how in the world did you deduce the version number from a photo?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 29, 2017)

Lucar said:


> Also @ihaveamac how in the world did you deduce the version number from a photo?


design of the dock changed in 10.5, 10.8, and 10.10


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2017)

Grim Ripper said:


> Back to Solus?
> You change distros all the time.


It's been a real arm wrestle between several distros. The reason I keep leaving Solus actually in't the distro itself, it's the lack of software. But I really love the OS, so I am spending my nights off porting over all of the programs I enjoy.
Like I ported over zandronum 



DinohScene said:


> 10.5.8
> iBook G4 max supports 10.5.8 cus of PPC CPU.
> Luckily, mine's a 1.42 Ghz ;'D


Why not install MorphOS on that?
http://www.morphos-team.net/


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2017)

I have been working on it but it still is not that great. Soon I will have conky as I like it.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 29, 2017)

Why don't you just leave Solarus as your main os and run the other one in a vm? Doesn't Linux have something like VMware Unity so you can bring Ubuntu windows into the Solarus desktop environment? Then you can still access the apps while porting them so they're native?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Why don't you just leave Solarus as your main os and run the other one in a vm? Doesn't Linux have something like VMware Unity so you can bring Ubuntu windows into the Solarus desktop environment? Then you can still access the apps while porting them so they're native?


It does, but I prefer testing on my actual hardware. Some distros run like a farting crap on VMware.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 29, 2017)

oWo


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2017)

Boyfriend hates Miraculous and hates Mac OS.
Anyway, I'm still messing around in OSX, thought I'd share a screenshot with him that he'd like.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Boyfriend hates Miraculous and hates Mac OS.
> Anyway, I'm still messing around in OSX, thought I'd share a screenshot with him that he'd like.


MorphOS, problem solved!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> MorphOS, problem solved!



He's a stubborn windows fucker.
I'm flexible enough to switch OS.
I'll prolly end up installing Linux on this iBook G4 anyway ;p


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> He's a stubborn windows fucker.
> I'm flexible enough to switch OS.
> I'll prolly end up installing Linux on this iBook G4 anyway ;p


I know the feel, my boyfriends are both advent Windows users. Though they are smart enough not to get in OS debate with me.
The only issue is that a lot of distros are dropping PowerPC 32Bit CPUs. So you might have something working for now, but the future is debatable. MorphOS isn't completely free, but it's dedicated to holding up PowerPC support.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I know the feel, my boyfriends are both advent Windows users. Though they are smart enough not to get in OS debate with me.
> The only issue is that a lot of distros are dropping PowerPC 32Bit CPUs. So you might have something working for now, but the future is debatable. MorphOS isn't completely free, but it's dedicated to holding up PowerPC support.



It's a lappy from '05 with the tech from the early 00's.
I'm not using it as me daily laptop at all so future proofing is not needed.

I honestly don't mind it having an old distro.
It's merely to have a PowerPC laptop.


----------



## matpower (Jan 31, 2017)

Just a FYI, Debian still supports PowerPC 32-bits, it just won't get a stable release this time, you can track "sid"/unstable for it, should you pick it up.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2017)

matpower said:


> Just a FYI, Debian still supports PowerPC 32-bits, it just won't get a stable release this time, you can track "sid"/unstable for it, should you pick it up.


An interesting note, I decided to test out Debian SID and I am sad that I didn't try it before. Thus far I had to only add 2 repos to the system for software not in the SID repo.


----------



## matpower (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, while Debian Stable's repos are mostly empty, specially on the newer stuff's side, Testing and Sid's repos are amazing, Stable should catch up with them in a few months when Testing/Stretch replaces Stable/Jessie.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 1, 2017)

I need to find something that looks decent as a background and I can't find anything. So... anyone got suggestions? I'm up for anything anyone throws at me especially if it has anthros


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 2, 2017)

thing


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2017)

So what started out as a want to test out Debian stable, quickly turned into me running Debian SID, something I actually have very little experience with. Mostly because the install path from Debian SID seriously sucks and I didn't want to go through all of that. But my drunk self ended up installing siduction on my laptop. Why? Because it's debian SID made easier. And I've been playing with it for a week. Thus far I am enjoying it, it started out siduction XCFE and I've since added the Liquorix kernel, MATE, and other stuff.


----------



## Silverthorn (Feb 2, 2017)

Not as clean as I'd like but it's been worse.


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2017)

I wish I could find new icons that I could be content with but it's so hard to find a complete set that also complements the rest of my desktop.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2017)

Awh yeh.
Edit: no this isn't a virtual machine, this is an actual Win 98 machine.


----------



## vinstage (Feb 2, 2017)

i'll edit in a link when i find it,

but it's tom holland. I should update it.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 5, 2017)

I wonder how long I can keep this clean.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks @Arecaidian Fox for this wallpaper! I like it


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Thanks @Arecaidian Fox for this wallpaper! I like it
> 
> View attachment 77430


I'll post mine eventually, lol. Glad to see you cleaned up the massive load of icons on your desktop XD


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 9, 2017)

Holy crap has anyone checked out Wallpaper Engine?

It's fucking amazing. I'm uploding a video right now


----------



## Joom (Feb 9, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Holy crap has anyone checked out Wallpaper Engine?
> 
> It's fucking amazing. I'm uploding a video right now


>Windows only

It's neat, I guess. Makes me think of LiveDesktop. For those that want an interactive wallpaper for Linux and Mac check out projectM. It's a music visualizer that can be drawn on the desktop, but it can be configured to respond to sounds picked up by the microphone and whatnot.

Edit: Oh wow, seems LiveDesktop is now exclusively a Mac app. It used to be a StarDock product.
Edit 2: StarDock's product is now DeskScapes.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 9, 2017)

Wallpaper Engine has a whole bunch of audio visulizers. I just subscribed to a whole bunch of cool effects and have them on shuffle.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry it took so long to upload. Tried doing it straight from my phone which didn't work, so had to track down a USB cable.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2017)

So I gave Debian a week to see how it would be as my main distro. It was an ok experience. I couldn't get into Debian Stable because the older kernel worked like shit on my hardware. From there I tried Debian testing, which turned out meh. I hate all of the community distros based on Debian Testing, they run/look like they were made by a 15 year old. And running a clean install required more work than I wanted to invest into it. Seriously, if I wanted to setup my own distro, I would use Arch Linux or Gentoo. So I went Debian SID, to be correct, Siduction. Installing it with the web based installer was a unique experience to say the least and by that I mean, I would rather never do it again. Once installed though it was actually pretty good. All of my games/programs I wanted were right in the repos and I really only had to setup so basic shit that was missing. But where it failed was driver handling and it seriously sucked when playing with AMD. The default kernel would fail to reboot/shutdown, so I had to install Liquorix kernel to fix that. And that was kind of the theme with it. One thing would fail and I would have to do workarounds to fix it. Which kept me active, but also really sucked at the whole, "Desktop" thing. If I wanted to tinker, I would whip out my Chromebook and tinker with that. But for my main, I want a solid desktop distro, which Debian SID is not. Now I know someone is going to be like, "But Crystal, that's the nature of rolling release." To which I say, no! I have run rolling-release distros for weeks to months, without hassle. I ran Chakra for an entire year without breaking it. 
Still, I jumped back to Solus Linux because it's really the only other distro to run perfectly on my laptop. Plus I just keep finding myself coming back to it. I hop to another distro, set everything up, then I am like, :/ because it just doesn't feel like home. It would be like me going to DS-Scene, sure it's another community like GBATemp, but I know from experience, that I don't belong there.
Of course I am pretty sure everyone reading this right now are thinking 3 things:
Why did you try Debian if you hate it some much? Because after 6 years, I felt like giving it another chance. Turns out not much has changed in 6 years.
Why Solus? Because works
Are you really going to stay with this time? I hope so .-. I can't keep ditching it and coming back. I am starting to feel like a dirtbag


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So I gave Debian a week to see how it would be as my main distro. It was an ok experience. I couldn't get into Debian Stable because the older kernel worked like shit on my hardware. From there I tried Debian testing, which turned out meh. I hate all of the community distros based on Debian Testing, they run/look like they were made by a 15 year old. And running a clean install required more work than I wanted to invest into it. Seriously, if I wanted to setup my own distro, I would use Arch Linux or Gentoo. So I went Debian SID, to be correct, Siduction. Installing it with the web based installer was a unique experience to say the least and by that I mean, I would rather never do it again. Once installed though it was actually pretty good. All of my games/programs I wanted were right in the repos and I really only had to setup so basic shit that was missing. But where it failed was driver handling and it seriously sucked when playing with AMD. The default kernel would fail to reboot/shutdown, so I had to install Liquorix kernel to fix that. And that was kind of the theme with it. One thing would fail and I would have to do workarounds to fix it. Which kept me active, but also really sucked at the whole, "Desktop" thing. If I wanted to tinker, I would whip out my Chromebook and tinker with that. But for my main, I want a solid desktop distro, which Debian SID is not. Now I know someone is going to be like, "But Crystal, that's the nature of rolling release." To which I say, no! I have run rolling-release distros for weeks to months, without hassle. I ran Chakra for an entire year without breaking it.
> Still, I jumped back to Solus Linux because it's really the only other distro to run perfectly on my laptop. Plus I just keep finding myself coming back to it. I hop to another distro, set everything up, then I am like, :/ because it just doesn't feel like home. It would be like me going to DS-Scene, sure it's another community like GBATemp, but I know from experience, that I don't belong there.
> Of course I am pretty sure everyone reading this right now are thinking 3 things:
> Why did you try Debian if you hate it some much? Because after 6 years, I felt like giving it another chance. Turns out not much has changed in 6 years.
> ...


I need to test something on my laptop someday. I hope my hardware will work correctly this time.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 15, 2017)

Just found that shitto on deviantart <3


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 15, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/8mmij both of my desktops.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 15, 2017)

Spoiler: Wallpaper: 











This is my newest Wallpaper, I made in Gimp. It's a bit Material Styled.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2017)

I know I said I would keep Solus, but damn Solus turned to shit in the one week I wasn't using it. They had to remove the "extract here" option because it would cause the file manager to crash...which it did when I re-added it. They are currently reworking the 3RD party repos and the current ones are meh. And they are currently switching from GTK to Qt. 
So I am just going to wait for them to support all of that shit out before going back it.
For now, I am going to stick to my tried and true Fedora


----------



## raystriker (Feb 16, 2017)

my current desktop


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2017)

3 girls and a popsicle again. Clean desktop too. Yay me.


----------



## matpower (Feb 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> 3 girls and a popsicle again. Clean desktop too. Yay me.
> 
> View attachment 78501


"3 girls" lol




My current Windows desktop, as I plan on formatting it soon. (I got too much cruft and useless stuff, performance has gone to shit ever since I filled the whole HDD)
Ironically, the wallpaper is a Linux thing, but it looks amazing so I'm also using it on Windows.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2017)

matpower said:


> "3 girls" lol


Yes, 3 girls, I know what I said


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## nxwing (Feb 19, 2017)

Reinstalled 7 on my netbook cause I wanted to use a TV as an external monitor (No graphics drivers for Winodows 8 and above on this one)
It was pretty complicated to get the two monitors to show two different wallpapers as Windows 7 doesn't support that. Had to install a seperate application to make them different with each other. I also used said application to make the wallpaper on my netbook's monitor cycle through 8 different images hourly or with Ctrl + Alt.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 21, 2017)

I never really change this up much..


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> 3 girls and a popsicle again. Clean desktop too. Yay me.


_clean desktop
music files on desktop_
No such thing my dude

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 21, 2017)

"File size too large"
Increase when


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> "File size too large"
> Increase when


Never because the servers are potatoes


----------



## Ricken (Feb 21, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> "File size too large"
> Increase when


Just upload to imgur


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## matpower (Feb 21, 2017)

Ricken said:


> I never really change this up much..


I really miss TWEWY now tbh.


----------



## hii915 (Feb 21, 2017)

Behemoth is a amazing band


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks like crap but I like it


----------



## hii915 (Feb 22, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 79180
> 
> Looks like crap but I like it


Looks pretty good to me, I would recommend paper for a good icon pack
https://snwh.org/paper

Here is my desktop using cygwin xfce xserver


----------



## InsaneNutter (Feb 22, 2017)

I found some very old desktop screenshots from many years ago.

This was our very first PC from 1998 which i upgraded to XP, back then customizing every little detail on XP was the thing to do.






I guess i'm getting old when this almost 14 year old screenshot is older than some of the members on here!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 23, 2017)

Kinda has a Longhorn feel to it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Looks pretty good to me, I would recommend paper for a good icon pack
> https://snwh.org/paper
> 
> Here is my desktop using cygwin xfce xserver
> View attachment 79184


That looks really great! That icon set is nice but I just like Numix circle better due to the shape. My biggest issue is just trying to work on Conky which has been somewhat difficult at times. More or less the same in Windows with Rainmeter (which I will admit has better premade designs).

Anyway how is XFCE through Cygwin? I really love the de and would love to use it in Windows so long that there is not a significant performance hit.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> *snip*



World of Miraculous ey?
Can I look?






I'm homo, don't pay attention to me.


----------



## hii915 (Feb 23, 2017)

It uses cygwin- x you should check it out!  It uses under 100mb ram according to task manager


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 23, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> World of Miraculous ey?
> Can I look?
> 
> 
> ...


Just a folder for a 3ds theme. But I don't like it so I delete It.




Now I'm making a new theme (french kiss)




Just this


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2017)

So it seemed the Arch Linux issues I was having was just a matter of waiting it out. Linux kernel 4.9 works amazing on my laptop and Arch Linux is actually working better than Linux Mint and Solus (which were the two best working distros for my laptop.) So I am happy that I can finally use Antergos again


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2017)

Cus Cat Noir!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Cus Cat Noir!


Your Cat Noir spam is giving me an uncomfortable amount of sexual feelings towards him. I thought I moved past my catboy obsession, but it's still there.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Your Cat Noir spam is giving me an uncomfortable amount of sexual feelings towards him. I thought I moved past my catboy obsession, but it's still there.



Sorry sis, HE'S MINE >:C


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Sorry sis, HE'S MINE >:C


Then I will keep my Mei! (Overwatch Mei)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2017)

Wallpaper Engine was totally worth my bucks. Reacts on music beats, mouse hover, and clicks. Also, very smooth animations. I love it.


----------



## Piluvr (Feb 26, 2017)

not working, Ignore.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Wallpaper Engine was totally worth my bucks. Reacts on music beats, mouse hover, and clicks. Also, very smooth animations. I love it.


Isn't it fucking amazing? I have all the effects bumped up and it running at 60fps.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Isn't it fucking amazing? I have all the effects bumped up and it running at 60fps.


Same here


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2017)

Doom on top of Doom, on top of Doom


----------



## matpower (Feb 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Doom on top of Doom, on top of Doom
> View attachment 79548


Can we run Doom on Doom yet?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2017)

matpower said:


> Can we run Doom on Doom yet?


Here's a blog to ask that question
http://itrunsdoom.tumblr.com/


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Here's a blog to ask that question
> http://itrunsdoom.tumblr.com/


Didn't know there was a Pico8 port for Wolf3d...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2017)

Spoiler: eh


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 4, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Spoiler: eh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80259


what is that?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## popokakapetu (Mar 5, 2017)

Such beautiful village  ;-)


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 5, 2017)

I just saw that... Isn't that Little Witch?


----------



## popokakapetu (Mar 5, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I just saw that... Isn't that Little Witch?


Do you mean my wallpaper??


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes. I just saw that exact same scene in an animal recently, I just don't remember which one. Could be KonoSuba...


----------



## popokakapetu (Mar 5, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Yes. I just saw that exact same scene in an animal recently, I just don't remember which one. Could be KonoSuba...


In animal??? hmmm hardly hahaha in anime yes its KoNoSuBa xDDD


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2017)

So fresh~


----------



## Kingy (Mar 6, 2017)

Spoiler: Clean











Spoiler: Messy


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 6, 2017)

More Cat~


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2017)

Switched from linux mint to Antergos on my Thinkpad. That was a very good move.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Switched from linux mint to Antergos on my Thinkpad. That was a very good move.
> 
> 
> View attachment 80636


That wallpaper...is...WOW


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/oX9lA
muh image is too big D:


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 8, 2017)

New episode of TTGO with a lot of BBRAE. So I need to do this.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2017)

Meh ship!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Meh ship!
> View attachment 80913


Starfire and raven works so well!

and here's this:



 

@FrozenIndignatio would approve.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 11, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Meh ship!
> View attachment 80913


Holy shit
That's creepy


----------



## Exavold (Mar 11, 2017)

Basic and empty but it has the DOOM Marine soo ....

(Planning on switching to a """video wallpaper""")



Spoiler: Big image!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Holy shit
> That's creepy


Is it the lack of actual background? Yeah, that kind of bothered me too, but beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 11, 2017)

Mine is rather plain, just a normal picture.
Works for what I need though.



Spoiler


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 11, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is it the lack of actual background? Yeah, that kind of bothered me too, but beggers can't be choosers.


BTW mine is better


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> BTW mine is better
> View attachment 80957


This was just the only SFW background I had between the two


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 11, 2017)

Installed Antergos last night. Here's my clean-ish Cinnamon desktop.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 11, 2017)

XFCE + Conky + Plank + Numix Circles

Only thing left is to get a new wallpaper!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 13, 2017)

Alya best babe <3 (@DinohScene )


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 14, 2017)

idk why not


Spoiler: things


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 14, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> idk why not
> 
> 
> Spoiler: things


So cosmic


----------



## matpower (Mar 14, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> idk why not
> 
> 
> Spoiler: things


That dark-ish blur effect on the top bar and dock is probably my favorite part of his whole thing. 
Got a link for the wallpaper?


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 14, 2017)

matpower said:


> That dark-ish blur effect on the top bar and dock is probably my favorite part of his whole thing.
> Got a link for the wallpaper?


from Mac OS X Snow Leopard Server


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 19, 2017)

Why not
(Soon my Linux desktop)


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)

Why do none of you actually customize your desktops? Shit, there's conky, rainmeter and shell replacements for you Windows users, docks, icon packs, custom themes. These desktops are all so bland.


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> Why do none of you actually customize your desktops? Shit, there's conky, rainmeter and shell replacements for you Windows users, docks, icon packs, custom themes. These desktops are all so bland.


not everyone is interested in customizing every single part of their desktop. some people like me just like to keep mostly defaults because "it gets the job done". ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> not everyone is interested in customizing every single part of their desktop. some people like me just like to keep mostly defaults because "it gets the job done". ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


That's fine and all, but being like "OH MAN I DUN CHANGED MUH WALLPAPUH" (not meaning you) every two posts is kind of annoying.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> That's fine and all, but being like "OH MAN I DUN CHANGED MUH WALLPAPUH" (not meaning you) every two posts is kind of annoying.



Then don't respond or click on the thread.
It's not that hard ;')


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Then don't respond or click on the thread.
> It's not that hard ;')


You're quite the vindictive fellow. Wouldn't it be easier to admit you're proud of doing nothing?

Anyway, Here's some Windows customization.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Then don't respond or click on the thread.
> It's not that hard ;')


I can say quite the same things about shitposting threads


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> You're quite the vindictive fellow. Wouldn't it be easier to admit you're proud of doing nothing?



Oh yes, I'm so proud of sitting on me arse and doing nothing at all.
Fuck me I'm famous.

Does that gave you enough sexual pleasure?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> You're quite the vindictive fellow. Wouldn't it be easier to admit you're proud of doing nothing?
> 
> Anyway, Here's some Windows customization.


That looks sweet, to the point I don't believe that's windows. How?


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Does that gave you enough sexual pleasure?


Yes.


VinLark said:


> That looks sweet, to the point I don't believe that's windows. How?


Shell replacement and Rainmeter. I used Litestep in that shot, which is like a beautified Openbox for Windows.

Oh, and here's some Linux candy from a few years ago.









I feel that if you're gonna post a screenshot you should post something that's worth being proud of.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> Why do none of you actually customize your desktops? Shit, there's conky, rainmeter and shell replacements for you Windows users, docks, icon packs, custom themes. These desktops are all so bland.


I got some neat customization done recently. I'll post a pic later tonight.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2017)

Literally had to set a background for me server pc.
I never had a desktop so clean before ;')


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> That's fine and all, but being like "OH MAN I DUN CHANGED MUH WALLPAPUH" (not meaning you) every two posts is kind of annoying.


I don't even change my wallpaper!  The only "customisation" I do is setting the taskbar to auto hide. Oh, and filling the desktop and taskbar with icons. (And set the Aero color to fully transparent if I happen to use Win7.)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 20, 2017)

Fairly happy of it, running Windows 10. Gonna get that watermark removed later today or tomorrow thanks to @VinsCool :3. I just used Win7 start button because it looks fairly nice. Also man I have a tiny screen.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Fairly happy of it, running Windows 10. Gonna get that watermark removed later today or tomorrow thanks to @VinsCool :3. I just used Win7 start button because it looks fairly nice. Also man I have a tiny screen.


That Sans cursor is what makes this desktop


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> That Sans cursor is what makes this desktop


It really is nice, the animations make it even nicer! On top of that I changed the windows sounds to Ocarina of Time sounds!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2017)

Its ya boi Linux Mint. HOPEFULLY my final installation, because I've installed it atleast 20 times.


----------



## Duckling (Mar 20, 2017)

here ya go


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Duckling said:


> here ya go


What OS are you running?


----------



## Duckling (Mar 20, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> What OS are you running?


Windows 10 Pro

-edit-
Running on latest version


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Duckling said:


> Windows 10 Pro
> 
> -edit-
> Running on latest version


Not bad.
I actually quite like this setup.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 20, 2017)

Duckling said:


> Windows 10 Pro
> 
> -edit-
> Running on latest version





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Not bad.
> I actually quite like this setup.


Either I'm blind or this is just a wallpaper with some process opened? Where is everything.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2017)

So this is my desktop, with some nice wallpaper engine stuff, responsive to audio.





Also this:





Aero on Windows 10! Simply amazing!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Either I'm blind or this is just a wallpaper with some process opened? Where is everything.


That's why I like it, it's very clean and simple. It looks like openbox more than Windows. I hate cluttered desktops


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Either I'm blind or this is just a wallpaper with some process opened? Where is everything.


They most likely removed all icons and hid the task bar


----------



## Duckling (Mar 20, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Either I'm blind or this is just a wallpaper with some process opened? Where is everything.


I have my taskbar to automatically hide and keep all of my files organized in my documents folder.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> So this is my desktop, with some nice wallpaper engine stuff, responsive to audio.
> 
> View attachment 81889
> 
> ...


"Ram Belongs Here"
I'm dying of laughter


----------



## Silverthorn (Mar 20, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Just because I had it sitting around, I felt like setting up my RPi2. I am currently running the latest Raspbian. Although I trimmed off a lot of fat and created my own account. I am thinking about making it into a hybrid retro gaming/desktop device.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2017)

Ricken said:


> "Ram Belongs Here"
> I'm dying of laughter


Well Ram is trash. Also Felix best girl.


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 20, 2017)

This is mine at the moment, been jumping between things lately though.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2017)

If anybody has some good Moomins wallpapers I'll gladly take them... I'm due for a switch-up.


----------



## Kingy (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Tattorack (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2017)

Antergos shat itself, so i reinstalled Mint.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 25, 2017)

By this point I'm pretty sure shitting itself is the only thing Antergos is good for. Arch is so much more pain-free once you get the initial install finished.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 26, 2017)

Might as well take the time to share my latest.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2017)

Here is my desktop:
http://imgur.com/wetH6WD

Uploaded to imgur because file size is too big for gbatemp.


----------



## Exavold (Mar 26, 2017)

I did a complete overhaul of my Desktop (and lockscreen)
​


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 26, 2017)

Exavold said:


> I did a complete overhaul of my Desktop (and lockscreen)
> ​


Sweet, but one question, why Edge?!


----------



## Exavold (Mar 26, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Sweet, but one question, why Edge?!


I find it smoother overall and for YouTube also.


----------



## Kingy (Mar 26, 2017)

I just installed Raspbian Lite + MATE DE on my Raspberry Pi 3 Model B that I got recently, hooked it up to my TV and i'm lovin' it!


----------



## Joom (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Natorite (Mar 31, 2017)

I have to stick with Windows on my laptop because I need Visual Studio and other Windows-only tools for my work. I much prefer the look of Cinnamon's desktop environment, however I've been managing with a few third-party utilities to get something that's more palatable than the default Windows 10 environment. I've also just broken the dock program unfortunately.


----------



## Joom (Mar 31, 2017)

Natorite said:


> I have to stick with Windows on my laptop because I need Visual Studio and other Windows-only tools for my work. I much prefer the look of Cinnamon's desktop environment, however I've been managing with a few third-party utilities to get something that's more palatable than the default Windows 10 environment. I've also just broken the dock program unfortunately.


I recommend Rocketdock or XWD (Version 5.x is here, but people seem to prefer 2.0 and there are more themes for it) if you want a good looking dock. Winstep is shareware garbage.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 1, 2017)

Just in time for April Fool's Day...


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 1, 2017)

Wallpaper ripped from Castagne Mania (a WP7 app)


----------



## Ricken (Apr 3, 2017)

Immediately after posting I felt the impulse to rig up Rainmeter and changing my icons. So I did.  Maybe a little too much, I even went as far as changing my music player for the sake of the Rainmetering. The only modified plugin is the music one, which is just color changes to match my background.  PM me if you want it tho ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Spoiler: Old (Before Rainmeter)








Simple and Clean





Spoiler: R A I N M E T E R


----------



## Piluvr (Apr 3, 2017)

Set up a slideshow, Love the results.




Also heres the slideshow pics: https://mega.nz/#!U0RlwQpR



Ricken said:


> Simple and Clean


Ayy


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 3, 2017)

New better icons and rainmeter too  (i tried to install a custom theme on windows 10, but I failed a lot of times rip)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 3, 2017)

Ehhh, had to clean it a tiny bit...


----------



## Kingy (Apr 3, 2017)

Decided to go for a new look. Kinda liking it, but I want *more*. Anyway, this is my current Arch setup.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2017)

Solus fixed the issues I was having and even ported the games I requested.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2017)

I think I'm gonna dump a picture of my desktop here every time I come and take a quick little visit unless there's very minor or no changes.
I'm back on Linux again, this time Debian instead of Ubuntu. I'm enjoying it so far despite having broken a few things entirely on accident and needing to spend an hour on getting my wifi drivers working when I first installed Debian. My desktop's a little lame, especially in comparison to some of the pictures in this thread, but I'm happy enough with how it is right now so I think I'm gonna keep it this way for at least a _little_ while.


Spoiler: aaaa


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Apr 9, 2017)

there you have it
 
Arch Linux + Steam = lyfe


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have to half the screen resolution from 1080p to 540p in order to not have Fatal Relations' 640x480 "playing field" be ridiculously small. This is the aftermath.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Apr 11, 2017)

I just got Ubuntu maybe a few hours ago and have been playing with it for a while. My biggest accomplishment so far is switching from Unity to Cinnamon. I used unclutter to hide the cursor, and used auto hide on the panel to make it stay away. Basically, my desktop is a picture.


Spoiler: My Desktop!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> My biggest accomplishment so far is switching from Unity to Cinnamon.


I don't see why you wouldn't just use Linux Mint (where the Cinnamon desktop is already preconfigured) at that point.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Apr 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't just use Linux Mint (where the Cinnamon desktop is already preconfigured) at that point.


When I used Antergos, sound didn't work. It didn't work anywhere. Then I went to the Arch wiki and it said to install some kind of driver for my graphics card. Well the open source one still doesn't have audio, as it said in the troubleshooting section, and I had to use the official drivers. On the AMD site, it lists Ubuntu 16.04 and some other crazy stuff that I have no idea what it is. I just decided that Ubuntu was the best way to go.

CentOS

RHEL
SLED/SLES 12 SP2
Ubuntu 16.04 
It was these.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> When I used Antergos, sound didn't work. It didn't work anywhere. Then I went to the Arch wiki and it said to install some kind of driver for my graphics card. Well the open source one still doesn't have audio, as it said in the troubleshooting section, and I had to use the official drivers. On the AMD site, it lists Ubuntu 16.04 and some other crazy stuff that I have no idea what it is. I just decided that Ubuntu was the best way to go.


Linux Mint 18.1 is based on Ubuntu 16.04...


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Apr 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Linux Mint 18.1 is based on Ubuntu 16.04...


I didn't know that. Ubuntu's working fine for me right now. No need to start messing with stuff. Thanks for letting me know though!


----------



## Joom (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> *snip


Tell more more about your OS


----------



## Joom (Apr 14, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Tell more more about your OS


It's just OS X with a modified dock, custom icons, and a "now playing" widget using Bowtie with a theme that conforms to the dock theme, so it makes it look like they're connected.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> It's just OS X with a modified dock, custom icons, and a "now playing" widget using Bowtie with a theme that conforms to the dock theme, so it makes it look like they're connected.


I love it and I need that kind of setup in my life!


----------



## Joom (Apr 14, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I love and I need that kind of OS in my life!


You could technically achieve this with any OS. I made the icons myself with the font Dolce Vita, and the dock is just a black rectangle set to panel mode (you can do this with Plank/Docky on Linux, Rocketdock on Windows, and cDock for you Mac users). The music widget can be done with either Conky on Linux or Rainmeter on Windows as well (here's the theme). It would just have to be adapted to either one.


----------



## Kingy (Apr 15, 2017)

And crawling back to Cinnamon I go! Just installed it earlier today, I'm gonna try to customise it to my limits.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 15, 2017)

My currently used Install; which is Windows 7 Pro x64. Reason being is for gaming, and my normal install I'd use is Windows 10. Sometimes I'd use Linux Mint 18.1. 

Also, my specs: 

Core 2 Duo (@3.44Ghz) 

4GB of DDR3 RAM (Upgrading to 8GB soon) 

A Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti (4GB) 

As well as a 256GB HDD and a 160GB HDD (Upgrading to a 512GB SSD soon) 
Also, is my wallpaper too lewd for temp? If so, I'll remove it x3


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> And crawling back to Cinnamon I go! Just installed it earlier today, I'm gonna try to customise it to my limits.


Isn't it the greatest one?


----------



## Kingy (Apr 15, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Isn't it the greatest one?


Yeah, it feels so nice and looks nice.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Yeah, it feels so nice and looks nice.


It took the underlying tech of GNOME 3 and made something meaning full out of it!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 18, 2017)

My Linx 7 tablet's desktop. Running Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.
The feathered guardian is watching us all, keeping us safe.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2017)

3 weeks with the same install of Solus. I am pretty proud of myself


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2017)

@BORTZ and I


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @BORTZ and I


BOI clean up that desktop


----------



## Raylight (Apr 18, 2017)

kellyan95 said:


> I get all of mine from deviantart.com
> I have two monitors, so this is my current desktop
> http://fc04.deviantart.com/images3/i/2005/...r_by_hameed.jpg
> It looks sooo awesome in Vista


That's a beautiful wallpaper dude


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 18, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> View attachment 84510
> My Linx 7 tablet's desktop. Running Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.
> The feathered guardian is watching us all, keeping us safe.


How well does Ubuntu work on a tablet?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> The feathered guardian is watching us all, keeping us safe.


You'd be even safer if you switch to the Dvorak Simplified Keyboard layout! (^:


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> You'd be even safer if you switch to Dvorak Simplified Keyboard! (^:
> View attachment 84516​


That keyboard bothers me at a spiritual level


----------



## Primalus (Apr 18, 2017)

TBH the place where I keep most of my crap is the Downloads folder, so my desktop is pretty clean.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 18, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That keyboard bothers me at a spiritual level


Is it the Win8/8.1/10 logo?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 18, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> How well does Ubuntu work on a tablet?


gnome is the only desktop i could get to run properly with mine. installing it was a pain since i had to use an unofficial version of ubuntu that would work with a 32-bit uefi. sometimes sound won't work at all and none of the buttons on the tablet actually work except for the power button when held down. so all in all it's pretty fiddly but i don't care considering how dirt cheap the tablet was. if you get a linx tablet, i recommend keeping it on windows.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Snip


Mostly 360 modding tools in the task bar :^). (J-Runner,Jungleflasher and Abgx360 etc.)


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 18, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> gnome is the only desktop i could get to run properly with mine. installing it was a pain since i had to use an unofficial version of ubuntu that would work with a 32-bit uefi. sometimes sound won't work at all and none of the buttons on the tablet actually work except for the power button when held down. so all in all it's pretty fiddly but i don't care considering how dirt cheap the tablet was. if you get a linx tablet, i recommend keeping it on windows.


I was thinking that. Linux doesn't seem to like touchscreens in the littlest, and seems Ubuntu's recently retired Unity interface is the only one. 
Which reminds me. Are you running the latest Ubuntu with Gnome or are you running the most recent version, which still had Unity? I don't know if you're aware that Ubuntu switched to Unity and is now switching back to Gnome.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 20, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I was thinking that. Linux doesn't seem to like touchscreens in the littlest, and seems Ubuntu's recently retired Unity interface is the only one.
> Which reminds me. Are you running the latest Ubuntu with Gnome or are you running the most recent version, which still had Unity? I don't know if you're aware that Ubuntu switched to Unity and is now switching back to Gnome.


i know ubuntu retired unity recently, i did try regular ubuntu 16.04 with unity (hated it) and ended up screwing the os when trying to manually switch to gnome. I downloaded the gnome flavor of ubuntu (linuxium build) and that worked fine, although I recently killed the tablet by accidentally discharging the battery completely, it didn't turn itself off when the battery was low.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Apr 20, 2017)

Havent done these in a while, currently using Antergos because I felt lazy to re-install Arch Linux on my laptop


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2017)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> Havent done these in a while, currently using Antergos because I felt lazy to re-install Arch Linux on my laptop


I need that background because reasons


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 21, 2017)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> Havent done these in a while, currently using Antergos because I felt lazy to re-install Arch Linux on my laptop


Thats a cool background


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Apr 21, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I need that background because reasons


yeah, sure thing


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks @Crystal the Glaceon






Spoiler: screenfetch image


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Thanks @Crystal the Glaceon *snip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenfetch image
> ...


You enjoying it?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You enjoying it?


Very. Compared to Windows 10 it is very resource light I have seen, very smooth, and it does basically everything I would want an OS to do. I'll just have to get used to eopkg. I was typing apt-get and wondering why it wasn't working for like 5 minutes.  I really like this and when I get everything worked out and installed I might just format W10 and give me some extra HD space.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Very. Compared to Windows 10 it is very resource light I have seen, very smooth, and it does basically everything I would want an OS to do. I'll just have to get used to eopkg. I was typing apt-get and wondering why it wasn't working for like 5 minutes.  I really like this and when I get everything worked out and installed I might just format W10 and give me some extra HD space.


I actually almost never use the terminal for Solus. The software center is actually really good, it's simple, clean, other Kingdom Hearts references. 
On topic, I got Shantae: Half-Genie Hero, so my background has to reflect that.


----------



## matpower (Apr 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Very. Compared to Windows 10 it is very resource light I have seen, very smooth, and it does basically everything I would want an OS to do. I'll just have to get used to eopkg. I was typing apt-get and wondering why it wasn't working for like 5 minutes.  I really like this and when I get everything worked out and installed I might just format W10 and give me some extra HD space.


Nice Terry picture tbh.
Anyway, you could set an alias for eopkg, and IIRC it supports apt syntax, so it should be really easy to do.


----------



## Searinox (Apr 23, 2017)

Since forever...




...and still not considering change.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 23, 2017)

Searinox said:


> Since forever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That desktop bothers me at a spiritual level


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2017)

Searinox said:


> Since forever...
> ...and still not considering change.


You see all this?


Spoiler: All this






Stop that.
Also stop this too


My background


----------



## EthanAddict (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh my god, that was refreshing...


----------



## Kingy (May 1, 2017)

My Windows 7 install. FireFox is working with Aero, custom theme, etc.
Don't worry, I still have Arch installed


----------



## EthanAddict (May 1, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> View attachment 85624
> My Windows 7 install. FireFox is working with Aero, custom theme, etc.
> Don't worry, I still have Arch installed



More like Wine with a panel


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

I don't get raised taskbars or taskbars moved to the side/top on Windows machines...
Why would you do such an annoying thing?

Anyway, meh...
I seriously cleaned up for once...


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2017)

I use Windows sometimes.


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 1, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I use Windows sometimes.



sure reminds me of @smileyhead


----------



## EthanAddict (May 1, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I use Windows sometimes.


Windows without telemetry is still very bad Windows...


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Windows without telemetry is still very bad Windows...


This topic is for posting desktops, not criticizing OS choices.


----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2017)

It's getting a bit stuffy in here with all of these closed Windows. I need to Open things up a bit.


----------



## Emenaria (May 1, 2017)

my current desktop with music visualizer
GIF: music visualizer


----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2017)

Emenaria said:


> GIF: music visualizer


----------



## EthanAddict (May 1, 2017)

MGS3 FTW


----------



## 3than_H (May 2, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (May 3, 2017)

\m/


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (May 3, 2017)

Megadeth


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2017)

Got a Persona 5 background.


----------



## SIX10 (May 4, 2017)

Not as impressive as those Linux desktops with i3, but I like it.
My wallpapers change every minute.


----------



## Seriel (May 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I use Windows sometimes.


...and sometimes I don't.


----------



## matpower (May 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


> ...and sometimes I don't.
> View attachment 86021


Looking pretty good, I guess I'm going to check out those icons lol.
Here's a tip tho: You can use "neofetch -s" instead of "neofetch && scrot", although the end result is the same.


----------



## Seriel (May 4, 2017)

matpower said:


> Here's a tip tho: You can use "neofetch -s" instead of "neofetch && scrot", although the end result is the same.


Ah, i thought it was something like that, just forgot the specific thing to type and couldnt be bothered finding out.
Thanks!


----------



## Lucar (May 5, 2017)

I can explain, I swear! no i can't


----------



## EthanAddict (May 5, 2017)

`
It sais 'God Hates Us All' at the bottom for those who don't know it...
I think I gotta keep it tho.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2017)

Spoiler: still a wip


----------



## nxwing (May 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Got a Persona 5 background.
> 
> View attachment 85972


Wallpaper Engine master race!

I like keeping my desktop clean. Even if I show the icons, the only thing that would show up is the Recycle Bin.


Spoiler








Also when it plays music, it looks like this:


Spoiler


----------



## Supster131 (May 11, 2017)

nxwing said:


> Wallpaper Engine master race!
> 
> I like keeping my desktop clean. Even if I show the icons, the only thing that would show up is the Recycle Bin.
> 
> ...


I need this!


----------



## nxwing (May 11, 2017)

Supster131 said:


> I need this!


Here you go


Spoiler


----------



## EthanAddict (May 11, 2017)

Holy Pepe


----------



## Adrot (May 11, 2017)

I recommend DreamScene. Using it, you can enable animations and movies with .wmv and .mpg format, it's awesome. You can even use Smash's Final Destination background, and it looks beautiful.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)

I know, my desktop is messy


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2017)




----------



## ihaveahax (May 12, 2017)

plain and simple


Spoiler








rather boring, but it stands out to everything else here I guess.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2017)

Nyah~~


----------



## Primalus (May 14, 2017)

First time I've changed it in like a month

That 16:10 aspect ratio tho 10/10


----------



## omegasoul6 (May 15, 2017)

Finally got Windows 10 not looking awful.


----------



## matpower (May 15, 2017)

omegasoul6 said:


> Finally got Windows 10 not looking awful.


How often does it break? I've thinking of doing something like that but I'm worried that it'll break every 6 months or something.


----------



## omegasoul6 (May 16, 2017)

matpower said:


> How often does it break? I've thinking of doing something like that but I'm worried that it'll break every 6 months or something.


Generally when the big updates get released the themes need to be updated before using them again.


----------



## matpower (May 16, 2017)

omegasoul6 said:


> Generally when the big updates get released the themes need to be updated before using them again.


That pretty much kills it for me I guess, I upgrade almost on release day to avoid having to deal with the crappy rollout.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 16, 2017)

Yeah, I gave up on Windows 10 theming as soon as I realized how often I'd need to fix things just because I was in the Insider program. I had some great custom themes set up back in the days of Windows XP and 7, although my first Windows 7 notebook had an awful HDD and corrupted its own boot sector weekly.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 16, 2017)

changed wallpaper, and changed the font, even though it is a slight change, font is cleaner since im using San Francisco Font, its MacOS font


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 16, 2017)

I'm in Windows at the moment, so I might as well post the current setup:







iluvfupaburgers said:


> changed wallpaper, and changed the font, even though it is a slight change, font is cleaner since im using San Francisco Font, its MacOS font



You gotta do something about that font spacing, though. Just trying to read the screenfetch output hurts my eyes.


----------



## AlexAlmighty (May 16, 2017)

might aswell throw in my potato specs for lulz

Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)
3 GB DDR2
2.30Ghz AMD Sempron LE-1300
nVidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
250GB Storage


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 16, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, noticed that the terminal messed up a little after i did the screenshot there, i need to check that


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2017)

omegasoul6 said:


> Finally got Windows 10 not looking awful.


How did you make this custom theme?


----------



## omegasoul6 (May 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> How did you make this custom theme?



It's a combination of Startisback++
BIB Visual Style - (Found on Deviantart)
Custom Font - Roboto Condensed
and finally Mactype for font smoothing.

Probably forgetting one or two things.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

omegasoul6 said:


> It's a combination of Startisback++
> BIB Visual Style - (Found on Deviantart)
> Custom Font - Roboto Condensed
> and finally Mactype for font smoothing.
> ...


That's nice, I really need to theme my desktop more. Aero was broken after Creator's update, and no update yet for that.


----------



## NightlyParadox (May 19, 2017)

Windows 10 Pro
Core i7 6700HQ
16GB DDR4
NVIDIA GTX 960m
128GB SSD 
1TB Storage drive


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2017)

NightlyParadox said:


> Windows 10 Pro
> Core i7 6700HQ
> 16GB DDR4
> NVIDIA GTX 960m
> ...


Hey nice! We have the same specs. Are you on a ASUS ROG by any chance?


----------



## NightlyParadox (May 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Hey nice! We have the same specs. Are you on a ASUS ROG by any chance?



Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition
Originally when I purchased the laptop It had only 8GB of DDR4 and no SSD. Upgrading the Acer was a fun adventure lol


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 20, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 20, 2017)

How many thousand people have I just triggered


----------



## x65943 (May 20, 2017)

Seriel said:


> How many thousand people have I just triggered
> View attachment 87469


This doesn't trigger me - it only elicits my deepest sympathy.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 20, 2017)

Seriel said:


> How many thousand people have I just triggered
> View attachment 87469


what the fuck Seriel

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I don't know if I can stalk like this


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2017)

Well this seems rather popular, so I will do it as well!


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 20, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well this seems rather popular, so I will do it as well!
> View attachment 87484


You were a Umbreon all along


----------



## Seriel (May 20, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> what the fuck Seriel
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I don't know if I can stalk like this


I'd say my trigger was successful then :^)


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 20, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I'd say my trigger was successful then :^)


I-I c-cry

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seriel said:


> I'd say my trigger was successful then :^)


I can trigger people too

I think







This PC and my Surface are the only ones where I use Windows kek


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 20, 2017)

I have 234 and counting wallpapers with meaningful quotes on them that cycle through every 30 minutes. That way, each time I'm on my desktop, I'm greeted to a new quote. Helps me get through my day sometimes! I add more whenever I can.


----------



## caitsith2 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## NightlyParadox (May 21, 2017)

Here is mine today, went with a more simplistic background.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 23, 2017)

Anyway, this is my main laptop:






I use the default wallpaper on this one, I quite like it. I use kernel 4.4 cuz recent kernels make my display flicker, and I didn't bother trying to find out why.


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2017)

Played around with Rainmeter and got this as a result. Might install Arch Linux someday and go all out with tweaking the desktop but I'll have to read up.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 27, 2017)

Welp, changed from MATE to Budgie, at least for now.


----------



## Seriel (May 27, 2017)

Today we get to see my Windows 8.1 partition (I have many other OSes installed)


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 27, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Today we get to see my Windows 8.1 partition (I have many other OSes installed)


yay Winamp


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 28, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Today we get to see my Windows 8.1 partition (I have many other OSes installed)


----------



## Seriel (May 28, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


>


L-lewd?


----------



## JFlare (May 28, 2017)

I use this one. Its dark, simple and I like me some Zelda.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 28, 2017)

Seriel said:


> L-lewd?


It annoys me a bit though, although I didn't notice it on my laptop, on my desktop I can see that the image is a bit lowres.


----------



## JFlare (May 28, 2017)

Oh yea, I like me some lewd ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 88344


woah thats lewd

i approve


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 88344


Budgie is nice.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)

This isn't my desktop, but I've customized my instance of the GBAtemp home page!


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2017)

Might as well post my GBAtemp home page as well 
 
And changed my desktop and got rid of Rainmeter


----------



## vinstage (May 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop










It's fairly simple for now, haven't given much thought or attention to adding or messing around with it for the time being.


----------



## LightyKD (May 29, 2017)

My current desktop


Spoiler











... definitely NOT showing the desktop for my secondary account. It's straight up tattooed booty LMFAO!  I might change the primary desktop today.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (May 31, 2017)

Well, since I got bumped. I might as well post my new (Frequently used) OS and wallpaper: 

What you see is (obviously) macOS Sierra running on the same desktop. Which is what I use on a daily basis, either for media consumption or Editing, and sometimes productivity. My Windows 10 Install is used for gaming and programming. Sometimes I like to port over my Apps to OSX for testing though. 

Also, my wallpaper is Sinon from SAO II if you're wondering. I like Anime Girls x3




 

Also, my specs: 

Core 2 Duo (@3.44Ghz) 

4GB of DDR3 RAM (Upgrading to 8GB soon) 

A Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti (4GB) 

As well as a 256GB HDD and a 160GB HDD (Upgrading to a 512GB SSD soon)


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2017)

Stuff stuff stuff and bikini.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 31, 2017)




----------



## LightyKD (May 31, 2017)

The background for my second account 


Spoiler


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 31, 2017)

Information Society is so cool!
Also, "rar x" is a much better command than "rar e" will ever be.​


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2017)

Trying out the new wallpaper I made


----------



## Seriel (May 31, 2017)

Changed my 8.1 wallpaper (And colour scheme)


----------



## matpower (May 31, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 88557


What are you using to make the panel like that?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 31, 2017)

matpower said:


> What are you using to make the panel like that?


How do I do it? Simple! Basically, I am using two different panels on top (one with the applications on the right and the other with the menu on the left) that have an Alpha of 0. Additionally, I am using Conky in the middle which is running a custom script with all that information.


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 2, 2017)

Boop


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 3, 2017)

Piluvr said:


> BoopView attachment 88765
> View attachment 88769


what icon theme is that?


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 3, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> what icon theme is that?


Honeycomb, using Rainmeter.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 8, 2017)

My double monitor setup with something I made for @TheKingy34


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 10, 2017)

New edit to old setup, added wisp to left monitor, love the results!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2017)

I reinstalled Linux Mint on my Thinkpad, after that disastrous Windows 98 attempt.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched back to Windows 10 from Ubuntu Unity 16.04 few days ago, mainly because Ubuntu kept breaking, and Windows looks way prettier


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Can I just say that i f****ing love Ubuntu Budgie?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 11, 2017)

I like either plain desktops, defaults, or probably a random image from http://reddit.com/r/earthporn


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 11, 2017)

A random wallpaper, maybe from Fallout


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 11, 2017)

Two hot girls for one desktop


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 11, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 89792
> 
> Two hot girls for one desktop



eww windows


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 11, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> eww windows


Shhh I also have Linux Mint Maybe I will post the desktop of linux later


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm so boring.


----------



## josephmiitts (Jun 12, 2017)

Here is mine.


----------



## Zyteus (Jun 12, 2017)

My current wallpaper.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2017)

Meanwhile on the hackintosh partition


----------



## Lucar (Jun 17, 2017)

I really need a new wallpaper, and a proper cleanup of my desktop...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2017)

My Linux Mint VM. :3


----------



## NightlyParadox (Jun 19, 2017)

Heres mine with a Rick and Morty background


----------



## doughmay (Jun 19, 2017)

I use a custom PC wallpaper made in photoshop (My builds name is included in the wallpaper.)

http://imgur.com/9pk3c7u

http://imgur.com/Ysfyb7J


----------



## wolfmankurd (Jun 19, 2017)

NightlyParadox said:


> Heres mine with a Rick and Morty background



That's real nice, could I get that wallpaper?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2017)

I love it how OP has been banned for 8 years, but this thread is still going strong.

 
Wallpaper: Google Earth live wallpaper from Google Pixel
Launcher: Google Pixel Launcher


And no, my device isn't a Pixel.


----------



## NightlyParadox (Jun 20, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> That's real nice, could I get that wallpaper?



Sure can buddy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

my linux VM died so i redid everything from my backup.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2017)

Cleanish


----------



## Gnarmagon (Jun 20, 2017)

A proud Windows 10 only User


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Trojaner (Jun 20, 2017)

--snip--


----------



## wangtang32000 (Jun 20, 2017)

mines currently


----------



## hii915 (Jun 20, 2017)

My Kubuntu setup
Icon pack 
Theme 
wallpaper


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

Replaced my Windows 8.1 partition with Windows 10 LTSB (idk why, I'm always switching OSes around)


----------



## Ermelber (Jun 24, 2017)

My Windows 10 Desktop (With Arc theme)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2017)

Spoiler: Can't figure out how to upload via filetrip


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Replaced my Windows 8.1 partition with Windows 10 LTSB (idk why, I'm always switching OSes around)


Whats the difference between discord canary, and discord


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Whats the difference between discord canary, and discord


Discord Canary is basically the testing version of Discord, it gets features earlier but they're more likely to have bugs.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 24, 2017)

KDE with Breeze Dark, Numix icons and Latte dock.
Top bar has a global menu too:





And yup, that's a pepe start button.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Ermelber said:


> My Windows 10 Desktop (With Arc theme)


How?


----------



## Chary (Jun 25, 2017)

What it was:
 

What it is now:
 

No regrets @hobbledehoy899


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

Chary said:


> What it was:
> View attachment 91350
> 
> What it is now:
> ...


Jesus _fuck_.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm in _*HELL.*_
_*



*_​
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The bloodiness of the logo for unstable Pale Moon builds isn't helping.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 25, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'm in _*HELL.*_
> _*
> 
> 
> ...


nice wallpaper!


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 25, 2017)

Just standard win 10 with cortana disabled and classic shell. Nothing fancy.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Jun 25, 2017)

Here's my new one


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

My new one, after a lot of editing is amazing


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 25, 2017)

-snipped.. a bit too lewd mate-


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

wew lad best background ever


----------



## wolfmankurd (Jun 27, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> View attachment 91612
> 
> wew lad best background ever


Surprised RMS isn't eating some foot cheese.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> Surprised RMS isn't eating some foot cheese.



He is eating rant from me about FSF


----------



## nxwing (Jun 30, 2017)

Cleaned it up and made the taskbar transparent


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Navonod (Jul 1, 2017)

Do some research in a software called Rainmeter. You can download animated themes that do some neat things. When I get home I'll share a video of my desktop.


EDIT:


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 1, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> View attachment 91612
> 
> wew lad best background ever


But Gentoo is not approved by the FSF


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 1, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> But Gentoo is not approved by the FSF


Since when were memes 100% accurate?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 5, 2017)

Switched again to Windows 8.1 (Don't worry Linux-Fan. I also have Mint


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 5, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 92052
> 
> Switched again to Windows 8.1 (Don't worry Linux-Fan. I also have Mint



Yeah that "_Linux-fan" _


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2017)

Seriel said:


> suse is life


openSUSE <3 
Did they finally get Steam working on Tumbleweed?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> openSUSE <3
> Did they finally get Steam working on Tumbleweed?


OpeSUSE is fucking bae tbh, the more I use it the more I love it

And uh I dont think so, I've only installed it earlier today so I haven't poked around too much


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2017)

Seriel said:


> OpeSUSE is fucking bae tbh, the more I use it the more I love it
> 
> And uh I dont think so, I've only installed it earlier today so I haven't poked around too much


It used to have issues with the AMD chipset. If it does work, I might actually setup an openSUSE install along side my Solus install.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 9, 2017)

I've changed it up a bit since last time


Spoiler: Possibly obsessed


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 9, 2017)

Seriel said:


> View attachment 92364



wew is SUSE nice? I am gonna try it on RPi


----------



## Seriel (Jul 9, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> wew is SUSE nice? I am gonna try it on RPi


Yeah its fuckin gourgeous


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 9, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Yeah its fuckin gourgeous



Then I gotta try it


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 9, 2017)

Ricken said:


> I've changed it up a bit since last time
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possibly obsessed


Are you going through a MCR phase?


----------



## Ricken (Jul 9, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Are you going through a MCR phase?


Possibly, but I enjoy music like their's in general ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 13, 2017)

I used RainMeter to do an Overhaul on ui, The top is the Monster-cat Visualizer, it changes Color with the song, 
the clock is part of the pallette skin. 

Pretty cool compared to the other one.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jul 14, 2017)

Got a wallpaper link?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 14, 2017)

XAIXER said:


> Got a wallpaper link?


http://68.media.tumblr.com/9e2b74dda66a9bcb3211a6989326a406/tumblr_nfmbz7wMMC1s8rzfyo3_500.jpg


----------



## Ricken (Jul 17, 2017)

Spoiler: Cinnaminty











Nuked my Windowz out of rage for slowdowns and decided to give Mint/Cinnamon another chance.  Not regretting so far, especially since Linux has better sound drivers than Windowz (in my experience.  Windowz would melt what you would hear in each ear together :/)


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 17, 2017)

KDE is gorgeous, I just love it


----------



## StackMasher (Jul 17, 2017)

Spoiler: Clear













Spoiler: Busy


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Scarlet (Jul 17, 2017)

Switched back to Wallpaper Engine for a while, needed some Nagato on my desktop <3


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 17, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Spoiler: Cinnaminty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is mint that good? is it better than solus?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Is mint that good? is it better than solus?



Just try both


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Is mint that good? is it better than solus?


I've used both for extremely long periods of time and I suggest just giving both of them a try

On topic:


----------



## Piluvr (Jul 17, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I've used both for extremely long periods of time and I suggest just giving both of them a try
> 
> On topic:
> View attachment 93084


is that a budgie desktop I see?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 17, 2017)

Quake is love, Quake is life


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Piluvr said:


> is that a budgie desktop I see?


That is indeed the budgie DE you see. I've been using Solus as my main and only OS for over 6 months now.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Is mint that good? is it better than solus?


I like both, but I personally prefer Mint because more software and aptitude is used.  Also, Cinnamon has more little hidden stuff than I remember


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm shocked meself at how clean it is.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2017)

My tablet desktop.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 19, 2017)

Trying out mint, So far so good


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2017)

Solus just updated their repros to the latest Budgie, so I am testing everything out.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2017)

I cleaned my desktop


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

@VinsCool @VinLark
So I made a quick video of the dynamic transparency added to the top bar in the latest update of budgie


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @VinsCool @VinLark
> So I made a quick video of the dynamic transparency added to the top bar in the latest update of budgie


Nice video!

But holy fuck, can you find a video host that could be any slower? o.o


----------



## matpower (Jul 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Nice video!
> 
> But holy fuck, can you find a video host that could be any slower? o.o


Seems like she's hosting it on FileTrip.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Nice video!
> 
> But holy fuck, can you find a video host that could be any slower? o.o


That might have been my own fault for recording it on the highest quality. Although filetrip really needs to update our video streaming service.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey @VinsCool, watcha doin with the dwm?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2017)

XAIXER said:


> Hey @VinsCool, watcha doin with the dwm?


Having fun testing aero on Windows 10


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jul 21, 2017)

Did you get it to work on the Creator Update? I tried it on my laptop, cmd wouldn't go away...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2017)

XAIXER said:


> Did you get it to work on the Creator Update? I tried it on my laptop, cmd wouldn't go away...


yep it works, but I deal with the CMD, because it's a debug version.


----------



## Primalus (Jul 21, 2017)

Not full resolution because too many colors and 2MB upload limit so whatever.
 
Can't wait for that new file system in High Sierra.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

matpower said:


> Seems like she's hosting it on FileTrip.





VinsCool said:


> Nice video!
> 
> But holy fuck, can you find a video host that could be any slower? o.o


It was filetrip, but I swapped it out as an "unlisted" video from youtube. Hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @VinsCool @VinLark
> So I made a quick video of the dynamic transparency added to the top bar in the latest update of budgie



That looks really nice. Is the window scaling a new thing? Looks really smooth.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


> That looks really nice. Is the window scaling a new thing? Looks really smooth.


IIRC, it's not new, but it has been improved. I remember having the option before, but I don't recall it being used by default.
Although I was running some tweaks on my build, so it could have been something I added to my old build.
Another quick video


----------



## Flame (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

Flame said:


> View attachment 93442


Nice Backround, what os?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Nice Backround, what os?


Chrome OS


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm somehow incapable of cluttering me Mac desktop?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2017)

Yeah, it's my tablet desktop if anyone's curious. My main PC has galaxy wallpaper [which is pretty gorgeous]


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2017)

Super comfy Cinnamon desktop. Clean and simple.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 28, 2017)

Same wallpaper, but this time on Solus. Pretty neat distro. If you like Antergos, then Solus is something I would recommend.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

Fear the greatest archdemon on earth, Satanichia!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> View attachment 93930
> Fear the greatest archdemon on earth, Satanichia!


You missed the opportunity to use this wallpaper with Arch Linux.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You missed the opportunity to use this wallpaper with Arch Linux.


Screw Archwonux, Linux mont all the way


----------



## Salfay (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm using a picture from the mystery Pokemon website:


----------



## YugamiSekai (Aug 1, 2017)

This was taken a while ago, but it's hibikase Miku


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)

Windows 10 running Penumbra 10 custom theme.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 9, 2017)

Spoiler










LIFE IS LIKE A HURRICANE, HERE IN, DUCKBURG
RACECARS, LAZERS, AEROPLANES, IT'S A, DUCK BLUR
MIGHT SOLVE A MYSTERY
OR REWRITE HISTORY
DUCKTALES, WOO!


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 9, 2017)

Mine is from somewhere, let me find it
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...XddqpCh1BJz_5tf9Gda9OFaw&ust=1502348653171283


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 9, 2017)

Spoiler: Background


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 9, 2017)

I actually cleaned up a bit for this.



Spoiler











You can just see the source image here: http://i.imgur.com/JmrAs6G.jpg


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 9, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> Spoiler: Background
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95095


Nice



RustInPeace said:


> I actually cleaned up a bit for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez how big is ur monitor


----------



## Stephano (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'm somehow incapable of cluttering me Mac desktop?


60GB SSD?


Felek666 said:


> View attachment 93588
> 
> Yeah, it's my tablet desktop if anyone's curious. My main PC has galaxy wallpaper [which is pretty gorgeous]


Dirty Pirate smh, some of the only games I bought are old valve games and they deserve it >


VinsCool said:


> Super comfy Cinnamon desktop. Clean and simple.
> 
> View attachment 93808


That looks amazing, how did you do that?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> View attachment 93930
> Fear the greatest archdemon on earth, Satanichia!





VinsCool said:


> You missed the opportunity to use this wallpaper with Arch Linux.


You made me do this


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 9, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Jeez how big is ur monitor



34 inch ultrawide.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Dirty Pirate smh, some of the only games I bought are old valve games and they deserve it >


I will not pay more than $20 for a game with dead multiplayer /care


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2017)

Needed a bit of censoring.



VinLark said:


> 60GB SSD?



Yup, 64 GB IDE SSD.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 9, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> 34 inch ultrawide.


wow.....

Edit: I'm *NOT *good with measurements but I think that might be the size of my TV


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

Organised Icons on my tablet. Neato. Wiped off some games off SDCard for more memory.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2017)

VinLark said:


> That looks amazing, how did you do that?


I played around with Cinnamon settings and installed tweaks until it looked good to my taste.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 10, 2017)

I think this is a very good Wallpaper, along with my entire folder of Megumin Wallpapers.







EDIT:

GBAtemp no like .tiff


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2017)

Got conkky (it looks bad, i kno but it just werks) and a new background thanks to /wg/


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 10, 2017)

This is mine. I like mine to be colorful.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

Had to add swag to my desktop.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2017)

Windows 10 rocking Steam VS theme with Arc icon pack.
Terminal looks cool as heck.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Explosive wallpaper featuring Megumin herself.  Also running Metro X theme.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 13, 2017)

My desktop wallpapers are around 350 quotes that get shuffled through every 30 minutes. That way, every time I'm on my desktop, I'm greeted with a new quote, usually something inspirational or motivational to keep me going.


----------



## matpower (Aug 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> View attachment 95545
> Explosive wallpaper featuring Megumin herself.  Also running Metro X theme.


Do you mind sharing that wallpaper?


----------



## vinstage (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 13, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I actually cleaned up a bit for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet you have some 4k ultrawide monitor, im sitting here with a 1080p ips 27 inch.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 13, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> i bet you have some 4k ultrawide monitor, im sitting here with a 1080p ips 27 inch.



1440p


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

matpower said:


> Do you mind sharing that wallpaper?







1280x800 resolution


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 13, 2017)

_Megumin is best Waifu._


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## pandavova (Aug 14, 2017)

Have currently this:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=823342366
I like it cause the animation is smooth and not disturbing...

and on my left screen this:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=892653390
Its static but has sound.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2017)

I did it! I finally, fucking did it!

Solus 3 is _the_ Linux distro that _is_ compatible with my Asus laptop!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2017)

Did I ever mention how much I love Solus?


----------



## Ricken (Aug 20, 2017)

Cleaner than my usual I guess, it works well


Spoiler: Tada


----------



## Manzini (Aug 20, 2017)

So, maybe i post one of them


----------



## matpower (Aug 20, 2017)

Manzini said:


> So, maybe i post one of them


How's Slack?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2017)

Wallpaper featuring retarded MC, the best girl aka Eucliwood Scythehood[?] and a Ninja + Another ninja. 
Oh and also that Wizardy girl which has a a magical chainsaw.
Anime sauce: Kore wa Zombie desu ka? [Ecchi, Comedy, Action]


----------



## Manzini (Aug 20, 2017)

matpower said:


> How's Slack?


How's Slack?
For me it pretty cool, becase it simple.(sorry if i missunderstand question, i just learn english for a little time)


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 20, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Cleaner than my usual I guess, it works well
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tada


Excellent choice in music as well. X3

And, ow the edge.


----------



## matpower (Aug 20, 2017)

Manzini said:


> How's Slack?
> For me it pretty cool, becase it simple.(sorry if i missunderstand question, i just learn english for a little time)


It's fine, I was asking what you think of Slack and how the experience is being so far.

(Also trying to make English simpler is harder than I remember)

Some advice on English: Write "I", not "i" if you talk about yourself (you). And check how "simple past" works, it helps a lot. A spell checker is also handy to avoid mistakes. Hope you can learn it easily!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 23, 2017)

its a visualizer


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2017)

daxtsu said:


>


How did you get Neofetch on Windows?


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> How did you get Neofetch on Windows?



I compiled it with cygwin from the Github repo.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> I compiled it with cygwin from the Github repo.


Have you got a link to your compiled version? :3


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Have you got a link to your compiled version? :3



Correction, it's not really compiled, but yeah, you can just grab it off Github and stick it in some place where you can run it with Cygwin or msys: https://github.com/dylanaraps/neofetch/blob/master/neofetch


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2017)

While I'm at it


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 25, 2017)

Pet the catgirl! :3 <3


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 25, 2017)

Its a beautiful!

Man, This looks so nice!


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm boring, I know.


----------



## warmo161 (Aug 28, 2017)

Still trying to decide on a good wallpaper though...

(Im using fences to hide all my icons too)


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 28, 2017)

I should put custom icon one day, but I'm lazy to do it for now


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 29, 2017)

here is mine


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 29, 2017)

Switched some stuff around


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2017)

So with my main laptop down and out, I had to make due. I am back to my old Acer C7 Chromebook and I am running Void Linux on it


----------



## matpower (Aug 31, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So with my main laptop down and out, I had to make due. I am back to my old Acer C7 Chromebook and I am running Void Linux on it
> View attachment 97299


How's Void holding up? I'm currently using Fedora after 4 versions and while it has improved, it still feels a bit weird, so I will either go back to Debian or install Void and see how it is, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2017)

matpower said:


> How's Void holding up? I'm currently using Fedora after 4 versions and while it has improved, it still feels a bit weird, so I will either go back to Debian or install Void and see how it is, but I'm not sure yet.


Void reminds me a lot of ArchBSD, but I've only been using it for a single day. I will have to give you a better answer after at least a week of using it.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 2, 2017)

I recently started using RainMeter; I love it. 
On top of that, I also got some new Wallpaper Engine walls. 
I think it looks great; especially with the FrostedGlass look for the taskbar.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's this school year's plain Openbox setup, for now.

I'll probably change it a bit here and there later on, the GTK theme I'm using currently is kinda fucky (scrollbars don't always appear, every time I switch tabs in the terminal it gets smaller), and this setup is extremely similar to how I had Openbox set up for school last time. I just cobbled something together quickly because I wanted to have something set up in time for school since it takes less time to drain my laptop's battery while using Openbox.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2017)

Been a few days and I am actually quite enjoying Void Linux


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 8, 2017)

New wallpaper ;O; Tokyo Dark is great!


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh yeah, before I go to bed.
I changed a bit my desktop. No clog feels great.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 16, 2017)

It is *just* perfect, best setup I ever had


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2017)

Tweaked Windows to have Colored Titlebars and tweaked Classic Shell to have more glassy look. Looks beautiful.


----------



## XabiPlayerPRO (Sep 16, 2017)

I use this page: http://www.hdwallpapers.in/
I have almost 40 wallpapers for my PC, and in this page there are full HD, also 4K and sometimes 5K wallpapers.
I recommend it to you


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2017)

Changed wallpaper to Angel Beats! one. Looks amazing.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 16, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> View attachment 98924
> Changed wallpaper to Angel Beats! one. Looks amazing.



Machine guns, perfect *rubs hands and grins malevolently* >:^)


----------



## Baoulettes (Sep 16, 2017)

here mine 


Spoiler: quite wide picture!


----------



## matpower (Sep 16, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> View attachment 98924
> Changed wallpaper to Angel Beats! one. Looks amazing.


Those desktop icons look real nice, are they Arc?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2017)

matpower said:


> Those desktop icons look real nice, are they Arc?


Yeah.


----------



## zSyntex (Sep 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Oh yeah, before I go to bed.
> I changed a bit my desktop. No clog feels great.
> 
> View attachment 98672


That's why I love MATE2.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2017)

zSyntex said:


> That's why I love MATE2.


That was Budgie but I guess they could share similarities.


----------



## zSyntex (Sep 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That was Budgie but I guess they could share similarities.


Probably it's a fork of old GNOME2 project. MATE follows its step.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 17, 2017)

zSyntex said:


> Probably it's a fork of old GNOME2 project. MATE follows its step.


It is a fork of Mutter, the wm of Gnome 3, even though it doesn't look like it


----------



## zSyntex (Sep 17, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> It is a fork of Mutter, the wm of Gnome 3, even though it doesn't look like it


Mh, the Top Bar and the GUI looks like MATE, really.
Gnome3 is really different, it's kind of touch UI for me.. horrible on a PC.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 17, 2017)

Man, I have missed Arch so much. I've tried to copy my old desktops, but with some tweaks which I think look nice.


----------



## Ricken (Sep 17, 2017)

Kinda lame, but It works well for me


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 20, 2017)

Did a fresh install of Arch (after I nuked my Linux partition in favor of more Skyrim mods) on my notebook, and installed Deepin as the desktop environment on a whim. To an extent it's really nice-looking - smooth and modern-looking with everything being pretty well integrated; you can even have the dock/taskbar set up to emulate OSX or modern Windows with a couple of clicks. A lot of it is kind of like what I imagine Budgie or stock GNOME 3 could've been if they weren't terrible.

It's not perfect; theming support is hit or miss, and some of the stock Deepin programs seem to ignore themes entirely. Confusingly enough, this includes the file manager, despite it being the program of choice in Deepin's own theme previews. Additionally, while the built-in wireless network applet is much nicer-looking than nm-applet, it lacks support for WWAN connections; as my primary connection at home is LTE I'm stuck using nm-applet anyways, unless I want to set up a script to auto-connect in the background and hope I don't need to manually reconnect or disable/reenable the WWAN card.

Anyways, it's nice enough and fast enough for my needs, even if it's not as stylistically customizable as Cinnamon or any of my other go-to DEs. I'll probably puke up a fresh screenshot once I have the icons and Conky tweaked to something a bit more palatable.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)

I hate desktop icons so i turned these off. Sauce: Gamers! [Also, auto-hide taskbar for more multitasking purposes]


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 21, 2017)

I was wrong, Deepin is the most broken desktop I've tried since Windows 8 started rolling out. Tried innocently disabling its built-in networking applet via dconf, spent the next two hours un-fucking the rest of my settings. Even before that, there were settings reverting on reboot, I couldn't connect to LTE for hours at a time, and some programs flat-out refused to play nice with themes.

I guess for now I'm gonna go back to the basics.


----------



## matpower (Sep 22, 2017)

I've been playing with Fedora a bit and trying to make it feel more comfy, I guess it worked out okay in the end. I wanted to use Vala Menu instead to have a global menu with XFCE, but I would need to patch my GTK2 library since Fedora lacks the patch, so I had to kill that idea, this was the closest I could get it to my tastes. I guess I should use GNOME3 already lol.
Also while Fedora is quite nice, I still feel like I haven't found that "connection" with the distro, but it works about for most stuff. I also guess it is due to me using XFCE with Fedora, it feels like a second class citizen sometimes.


----------



## YTElias (Sep 22, 2017)

here


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2017)

Tendou Karen from Gamers! [Also, Eurobeat kicking in the background]


----------



## YTElias (Sep 22, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> View attachment 99739
> Tendou Karen from Gamers! [Also, Eurobeat kicking in the background]


T H I C C


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 22, 2017)

The background is a screenshot from this Stryder7x video.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm happy of this different theme (thanks @hobbledehoy899 for recommending me Vertex)
Using the Sardi-Arc icons as well


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 23, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm happy of this different theme (thanks @hobbledehoy899 for recommending me Vertex)


*thank you for being my only obedient discord slave*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2017)

Still using the Acer C7 .-.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

More Tendoru Karen


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2017)

I made changes on my desktop last night.

In fact, @drenal indirectly made me discover new things like the taskbar buttons being larger, like what I used on Windows, that I couldn't find on Budgie settings because I was an idiot


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

my desktop is very clean, there's almost nothing on it
@VinsCool requested that I put litten as the background, so I did


----------



## matpower (Sep 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> my desktop is very clean, there's almost nothing on it
> @VinsCool requested that I put litten as the background, so I did View attachment 100190


What DE?


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

matpower said:


> What DE?


Desktop? I'm using budgie


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 25, 2017)

Spoiler: hello from high sierra


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## StackMasher (Sep 28, 2017)

fresh install of linux mint xfce


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2017)

StackMasher said:


> fresh install of linux mint xfce
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You screwed up btw
Here's my new wallpaper and also some cool stuff



Really minimalistic, love it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm running Penumbra 10 theme now. It feels kinda empty...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2017)

Still experimenting with Rainmeter. I kept most of the stuff but I swapped Media Player to MiniPlayer, added searchbar and added that small system monitor thingy in upper-right corner.
Also installed another icon pack [I screwed something up yay] and more honeycombs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2017)

(I'm the only one posting here apparently)



Decided to get rid off Fountain of Colors mainly because it broke and went for VisBubble instead. Also, more honeycomb icons since apparently I have most of this stuff installed. Might create honeycomb icons for the rest of icons that aren't themed.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 4, 2017)

Love that picture. What is it?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2017)

XAIXER said:


> Love that picture. What is it?


It's a space/galaxy/nebula wallpaper I got from wallpaperscraft. Here, I'll include it for you so you don't have to search for ages trying to find it. If it appears here then I guess, if it doesn't then I'll edit my post. [Attachments are broken for me]
It's part of my composition so it changes to a different one after 30 minutes.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2017)

It's a cluttered mess, couldn't be arsed to clean it as I'm working on preserving all 360 DLC.
Oh, I updated Opera and the icon broke ;/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2017)

Decided to make my desktop as simplistic as possible



I think that it looks cool as heck.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't run Debian, but I needed this wallpaper because reasons


----------



## matpower (Oct 9, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I don't run Debian, but I needed this wallpaper because reasons
> View attachment 102110


I don't blame you, it is an all-time classic image lol. (And Debian is comfy)


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 13, 2017)

Umaru


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2017)

I was bored so I downloaded a random image off the web and slapped Azusa Nakano on it using gimp.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2017)

New Halloween wallpaper~


----------



## Seriel (Oct 31, 2017)

My current Win10 one: (Quadboot is fun heh)


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2017)

Very functional. I also fixed my problem earlier, so I updated to the most recent .current kernel today.


----------



## StackMasher (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 7, 2017)

Me lappy died, so I'm stuck on me iBook..


----------



## Manzini (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh yeah, so yesterday I broke my install again because I'm stupid.
But it's fixed again, and I'm also using a picture @Arecaidian Fox took as my background :3


----------



## StackMasher (Nov 10, 2017)

I broke apt by trying to manually remove a lock so I decided to distro hop to elementary OS


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2017)

The fan on my Chromebook is struggling something horrible, so I am down to my phone and RPi2


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The fan on my Chromebook is struggling something horrible, so I am down to my phone and RPi2
> View attachment 105708


Ayy lmao


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 12, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Me lappy died, so I'm stuck on me iBook..


That you


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Ayy lmao


Lilith actually using Debian, hell hath frozen over.
I would be using openSUSE or Fedora, but both of them seem to be more RPi3 focused over RPi2. Which is why I plan on getting a RPi3 soon, so I can get that 64Bit ARM goodness.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 12, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> That you



One on the right is me, one on the left is me bf.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Lilith actually using Debian, hell hath frozen over.
> I would be using openSUSE or Fedora, but both of them seem to be more RPi3 focused over RPi2. Which is why I plan on getting a RPi3 soon, so I can get that 64Bit ARM goodness.


I can run pi3 versions on my pi 2 no issues only thing is pi 2 only has Ethernet or WiFi via usb


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> I can run pi3 versions on my pi 2 no issues only thing is pi 2 only has Ethernet or WiFi via usb


I ran into issues that I found rather difficult to fix on my RPi2. It’s partly a dedication issue and the other part hardware. They can be fixed, I just found it less enjoyable to fix them.
Plus I need an excuse to buy a RPi3.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I ran into issues that I found rather difficult to fix on my RPi2. It’s partly a dedication issue and the other part hardware. They can be fixed, I just found it less enjoyable to fix them.
> Plus I need an excuse to buy a RPi3.


I'll only buy one when I need it for a project


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I ran into issues that I found rather difficult to fix on my RPi2. It’s partly a dedication issue and the other part hardware. They can be fixed, I just found it less enjoyable to fix them.
> Plus I need an excuse to buy a RPi3.


"Break" your current Pi, or use it in a project very important and can't use it(you can fake it)


----------



## scionae (Nov 12, 2017)

There you go owo


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 12, 2017)

Here's my PSTV Desktop:


----------



## Alm (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm using a mirror , 3 potatoes , and a rock as a mouse.


----------



## StackMasher (Dec 13, 2017)

I switched back to linux mint xfce and managed to crack Hopper Disassembler myself which I'm pretty proud of. Also I've started using lutris to manage my games since I've downloaded so many xD (half of the windows ones are dx10/11 and barely work)


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## NicoAICP (Dec 13, 2017)

yeah


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> *snip*
> yeah



I thought I had a ton of desktop rubbish...


----------



## NicoAICP (Dec 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I thought I had a ton of desktop rubbish...


That will be empty soon cause my new pc arrives soon


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## InsaneNutter (Dec 13, 2017)

My MacBook Air's Desktop:


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2017)

Sora Takihawa said:


> View attachment 108271


Do you have the source image for that backround? lol


----------



## mgrev (Dec 13, 2017)

EDIT:SNIP
image upload failed


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Do you have the source image for that backround? lol


Found this --> http://www.miscellaneoushi.com/down...lX3l1dWtpX2FzdW5hXzE5MjB4MTA4MF93YWxscGFwZXI=


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

I see all your images and raise you a video:


----------



## Ricken (Dec 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I see all your images and raise you a video:



What's that clock rmskin up in the upper left corner?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> View attachment 108266


Odd.  I had that exact wallpaper a few days ago.



Ricken said:


> What's that clock rmskin up in the upper left corner?


I got it from here:  https://rainmeter.deviantart.com/art/Cathode-Heating-1-0-713517467


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 14, 2017)

Stuff stuff and catgirls. Still enjoying my very comfy Solus setup.
(I swear I sound exactly like Lilith right now)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> (I swear I sound exactly like Lilith right now)]


It just shows how much yo miss her.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It just shows how much yo miss her.


We still keep contact on Discord though, no biggies.

And while I'm at it, I'm still using your custom Neofetch config, that I also customised.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Odd.  I had that exact wallpaper a few days ago.


I've had that wallpaper for a week or two now, does that mean we both unknowingly had the same wallpaper for a while :o


----------



## SG854 (Dec 14, 2017)

Spoiler: Um



My Desktop is boring


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Dec 14, 2017)

Spoiler: She pretty


----------



## Pacheko17 (Dec 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Stuff stuff and catgirls. Still enjoying my very comfy Solus setup.
> (I swear I sound exactly like Lilith right now)



Makes me want to go back to Linux. What theme and dock are you using?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I've had that wallpaper for a week or two now, does that mean we both unknowingly had the same wallpaper for a while :o


I wouldn't doubt it, to be honest.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 14, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Makes me want to go back to Linux. What theme and dock are you using?


Desktop is Budgie, with 2 taskbars, where one is used as a dock. Theme is Vertex Dark, and icons are Sardi Arc.


----------



## Flirkyn (Dec 14, 2017)

Spoiler











Well, the white part isn't there normaly, it's supposed to be dark ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Still on Windows 10 Anniversary. I'd like to update but it fail everytime


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Do you have the source image for that backround? lol



you need Wallpaperengine from Steam...its a theme

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

tried to get the pic of the folder where the theme is located but there is only a preview image and 3 files


----------



## Gizametalman (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 14, 2017)

Once you go Wallpaper engine you never go back: Animated watery 2B multi monitor


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 14, 2017)

Sora Takihawa said:


> View attachment 108271


thats Animated too


----------



## Cody090909 (Dec 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> View attachment 108344


Holy crap


----------



## Lukerz (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Gizametalman (Dec 14, 2017)

Cody090909 said:


> Holy crap


Why the quot?


----------



## Cody090909 (Dec 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Why the quot?


Wasn't gonna post here but I use the same one as you


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Stuff stuff and catgirls. Still enjoying my very comfy Solus setup.
> (I swear I sound exactly like Lilith right now)


wallpaper salsa pls


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Dec 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Stuff stuff and catgirls. Still enjoying my very comfy Solus setup.
> (I swear I sound exactly like Lilith right now)


Sauce? lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> wallpaper salsa pls





GuyInDogSuit said:


> Sauce? lol





Spoiler: Catgirls


----------



## Seriel (Dec 15, 2017)

I've been peer pressured into trying Solus.
Liking it a lot so far, we'll see how it goes


----------



## Pacheko17 (Dec 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Desktop is Budgie, with 2 taskbars, where one is used as a dock. Theme is Vertex Dark, and icons are Sardi Arc.



I'm going for Budgie this time around then
 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Dec 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler: Catgirls




Noice! Thanks!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 17, 2017)

I've managed to keep a clean desktop for a while, with only a few icons on at a time......


Spoiler: macOS High Sierra 10.13.2


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Dec 17, 2017)

Spoiler: Maybe kind of NSFW...


----------



## Duckling (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I've posted here before however, my desktop has changed since then so here it is now:


Spoiler


----------



## NicoAICP (Dec 22, 2017)

Spoiler: Old PC














Spoiler: New PC


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Dec 24, 2017)

Eix said:


> View attachment 109091



Looks like Mint Cinnamon. Been a while since I've used that. Love it, though I prefer to be able to actually play my games, bleh.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 27, 2017)

I actually cleaned it a bit...


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh here for anyone that actually wants my wallpaper.


----------



## tunip3 (Dec 27, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> I've managed to keep a clean desktop for a while, with only a few icons on at a time......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: macOS High Sierra 10.13.2


i have more icons on my home screen than space

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> I actually cleaned it a bit...


ah nice to see a fellow comunist


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 28, 2017)

New wallpaper


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)

Cleaned my desktop a bit.
Also new wallpaper.


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Dec 29, 2017)

Spoiler: What have I become?








I almost miss the days of being a neatfreak...  Almost.


----------



## 330 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Spoiler: What have I become?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally everything on your desktop is making me angry at life.


----------



## Ricken (Dec 29, 2017)

330 said:


> Literally everything on your desktop is making me angry at life.


It's 99% junk lmao


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2018)

Felt like using my old Thinkpad again.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 1, 2018)

Ricken said:


> It's 99% junk lmao


110% honestly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2018)

Switched to Windows 8 temporarily on my laptop so I can play a few more video games before I can actually get my gaming PC. I'm honestly not at all sure when I'm gonna be able to start buying parts for that thing anymore.


Spoiler: i'm boring










I was using Fences on my desktop at first but I decided to get rid of it and just use the start screen when I need to launch programs that aren't pinned to my taskbar. The thing on the bottom is MusicBee's mini player.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jan 3, 2018)

(I'm using a dual monitor setup with a 1080p and a 720p display pls don't mind that)
(also thanks @ElijahZAwesome for the wallpaper)


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 3, 2018)

gi


Duckling said:


> I'm pretty sure I've posted here before however, my desktop has changed since then so here it is now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


gimme that wallpaper.


----------



## Duckling (Jan 5, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> gi
> 
> gimme that wallpaper.


sure 

The manga is vagabond
10/10 recommend reading it!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 5, 2018)

Duckling said:


> sure
> 
> The manga is vagabond
> 10/10 recommend reading it!


will do, thank you my friend.


----------



## Manzini (Jan 5, 2018)

Spoiler









so, that my win10


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 5, 2018)

Love the vim cheat sheet.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 13, 2018)

My HDD with my quadboot got nuked by accident, the first in the new setup is Win8.1, with a new wallpaper. Will install more OSes at some point, i like to have a collection.


----------



## StackMasher (Jan 15, 2018)

I themed my elementary os to look like macosx


Spoiler


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 16, 2018)

Seriel said:


> My HDD with my quadboot got nuked by accident, the first in the new setup is Win8.1, with a new wallpaper. Will install more OSes at some point, i like to have a collection.



There's blood on the fence. What's the story behind that?


----------



## Seriel (Jan 16, 2018)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> There's blood on the fence. What's the story behind that?


Not sure, haven't finished watching the anime.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 16, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Not sure, haven't finished watching the anime.



Which one?


----------



## Seriel (Jan 16, 2018)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Which one?


Charlotte


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 16, 2018)

me body is always ready.


----------



## Sathya (Jan 17, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> me body is always ready.


omg! what the hell hello kity icons?
and windows 7 in 2018? people think....


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 17, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Charlotte



Sounds interesting. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm a fan of this wallpaper, as of recently.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm perfectly fine thank you.


----------



## matpower (Jan 27, 2018)

I really should use Conky again or whatever it is called, but I would rather extract every single second of battery life I can atm lol. I am seriously considering LXDE/LXQt if I can get some more minutes out of it until I can buy a brand new 9 cells and finally have more than 2 hours of battery life lol. Either way, I am enjoying my current setup, simple yet modern.


Spoiler


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Jan 29, 2018)

I just pimped out my desktop and it looks awesome. RocketDock with a Win10 theme replaces the taskbar, Desktop Coral makes maximizing windows actually work with it, a taskbar hider because auto-hide isn't a 100% foolproof solution, and RainMeter with a widget pack called L!MIT because simplicity is sweet. Pinned the essentials on the dock, and for other stuff. I still have Win+R and Win+S and volume buttons on both my headset and keyboard so I really don't need the taskbar.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 30, 2018)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> There's blood on the fence. What's the story behind that?


Late, but that looks more like a well-weathered wooden fence, with the darker areas being where the white paint's worn away entirely.

Contemplating another overhaul, but really I need to upgrade my SSD. 128GB just isn't cutting it.


----------



## Flirkyn (Jan 30, 2018)

Welp, I really should find a way to install Creator Update, but it just doesn't want I guess, so still stuck to Anniversay Update ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Seriel (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 31, 2018)

Flirkyn said:


> *snip*
> Welp, I really should find a way to install Creator Update, but it just doesn't want I guess, so still stuck to Anniversay Update ¯\_(ツ)_/¯





Seriel said:


> *snip*



I want those wallpapers. lol


----------



## Seriel (Jan 31, 2018)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I want those wallpapers. lol


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 31, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


Noice! Thank you, sir!


----------



## Flirkyn (Jan 31, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


Nice pic. Can I have it please ?
EDIT :  Nevermind haven't saw the post ahah


GuyInDogSuit said:


> I want those wallpapers. lol


http://safebooru.org/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=2428672
http://safebooru.org/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=2404330
Here


----------



## Flame (Feb 7, 2018)

What a feeling
Bein's believin'
I can have it all
Now I'm dancing for my life


Take your passion
And make it happen
Pictures come alive
You can dance right through your life


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 10, 2018)

why yes i never get laid, thanks for asking!


----------



## matpower (Feb 10, 2018)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> why yes i never get laid, thanks for asking!
> View attachment 113720


The different WM and GTK theme slightly irks me lol, specially with the flat panel and pink windows lmao.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 11, 2018)

Spoiler











Using the Neptune Live2D wallpaper engine.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2018)

Someone probably posted that before.



Spoiler


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Someone probably posted that before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are lucky being over 18 and out of your parents house if my mom or dad caught me with a background like that expect me to literally be buried alive.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 11, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Desktop is Budgie, with 2 taskbars, where one is used as a dock. Theme is Vertex Dark, and icons are Sardi Arc.



Took me a while but I got to it. Solus Budgie! And boy it was worth it, 10/10.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Xiphiidae (Feb 21, 2018)

Visual Style 

Wallpaper


----------



## Lucar (Feb 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Someone probably posted that before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see Budgie! Nice DE.


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2018)

I've got the same wallpaper on my desktop and SP4.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 25, 2018)

Same background, different Operating System.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2018)

Got me a Chromebook just for going online.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Ooggle (Apr 2, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Same background, different Operating System.


what is this distrib of linux ? UWU


----------



## Ooggle (Apr 2, 2018)

very clean for me  (i use a laptop with dual screen and i desactive task bar)


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2018)

So been using this chromebook for 2 weeks now and I am still loving it


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 4, 2018)

Spoiler: And with all my files


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2018)

Ooggle said:


> what is this distrib of linux ? UWU


Anarchy Linux, based on Arch.


----------



## W4T4R1 (Apr 4, 2018)

My laptop


----------



## Primalus (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh fun.  This is a thing again


----------



## Ooggle (Apr 6, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Anarchy Linux, based on Arch.


thank you ^^


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2018)

I got a new wallpaper, and that gave me a reason to clean the mess off my desktop and show everything in the "stuff" folder.
Laziness at it's fullest.


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 9, 2018)

To quote Duke Nukem:
"Heheheh. What a mess!"




P.S: if you still can't tell from the picture, there is a plot right there :3


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2018)

I really like Glorious Game Launcher, but I'm not overly fond of the "{PC MASTER RACE}" icon; I still need to change that.


----------



## Ooggle (Apr 10, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> View attachment 120137
> I really like Glorious Game Launcher, but I'm not overly fond of the "{PC MASTER RACE}" icon; I still need to change that.


Hey i really like your rainmeter management, can you share what you use here ? ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2018)

Ooggle said:


> Hey i really like your rainmeter management, can you share soin you use here ? ^^


Sure!

I use this for the Calendar, Notes, CPU Usage, and other stuff:  https://en-framed.deviantart.com/art/Cathode-Heating-1-0-713517467

I also used this for the UL/DL speed and Battery Measurement:  https://crucafix.deviantart.com/art/FlyAway-for-rainmeter-150654754

This is a game launcher I use for some of my more commonly-played games:  https://dkphantom.deviantart.com/art/Glorious-Launcher-That-Changes-your-Wallpaper-3-1-486167446

That GBATemp Honeycomb Icon is from here:  https://gbatemp.net/threads/rainmeter-gbatemp-icon-for-honeycomb.427738/

VirtualBox Honeycomb Icon is from here:  https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainmeter/...ade_paintnet_blender/?st=jfu5xs69&sh=40808067

Hopefully that should be enough to get you started.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 10, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


>


Holy fuck! What's that resolution?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 10, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Holy fuck! What's that resolution?


3440x1440


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 10, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> 3440x1440


I'm getting a monitor that size...


----------



## Ooggle (Apr 13, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Sure!
> 
> I use this for the Calendar, Notes, CPU Usage, and other stuff:  https://en-framed.deviantart.com/art/Cathode-Heating-1-0-713517467
> 
> ...


thanks a lot ! ^^


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2018)

Because my desktop right now is really plain/generic and I have my browser set to automatically start and GBAtemp is my homepage I'll post my GBAtemp portal instead.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 21, 2018)

Look closer.


----------



## matpower (Apr 24, 2018)

Color scheme was kindly shared by random internet guy (I took some heavy inspiration from his setup and it is one of the reasons I tried Plasma again).
I wanted to install Plasma and see if I could make a macOS-like global menu in a futile attempt of getting more screen space in this 1366x768 display, but I couldn't make it work the way I wanted (I tried to compile Active Window Control from source so it could act like Plasma's global menu but with window controls, but it seems to be broken or I forgot some lib, I have to try again tomorrow), so it is Windows 7-like atm. Furthermore, I always see to hit the same problem with GTK apps when I move to Plasma without a clean install:


Spoiler














I will see if I can find the cause this time instead of nuking it from orbit (I don't have that option anymore rip), likely caused by some leftover setting I did on XFCE.

Besides that, Plasma is really solid nowadays, it is as light as XFCE/MATE on RAM, stable and has some great software (I swear KDE Connect on Plasma-Android beats even macOS-iOS integration), and way better than the "flagship Linux Desktop", AKA GNOME. I hope it gets some more traction on mainstream distros as time goes on, since Plasma 5.13 seems really promising and Plasma 5.12 was an outstanding release.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2018)

I setup my Rasbian desktop to have XFCE instead of LXDE.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 3, 2018)

havent done this in a while, still running Antergos, changed the theme i use, and modified the theme a little bit, as well as both conky widgets that i use, icon theme is also a little modified to change some icons here and there


----------



## Seriel (May 6, 2018)

Decided to try out Ubuntu 18.04 - This time with two monitors and Budgie!


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2018)

While my HDD is dead, I quickly installed Void Linux on my 8GB USB stick, and I have to say, it is really minimalistic and runit is awesome, boot speed is miles better than the equivalent systemd setup, it is really easy to manage. The base system is about 3GB with XFCE (I could have gone MATE, but I wanted to save a few extra 20MBs). I installed a basic suite of software (browser, a text editor, WYSIWYG editor, media player) and I still had 3.8GB left until I installed NVIDIA and Eclipse (that dropped it to 2.5GB), not bad, it fully works for offline work (so it is a true portable setup, I could have saved storage space if I didn't pick that goal as my main one).




Void is the OS if you don't want systemd or if you want something minimalistic, I am quite pleased about it besides the shortcomings I found.


----------



## SaberLilly (May 10, 2018)

I use just the basic bone standard Windows 10 Version 1803 (OS Build 17134.48 for those interested) It's not much to look at and I might look into getting a replacement windows explorer shell if that's even possible.......


----------



## Delerious (May 14, 2018)

I have four, since I'm a Rainmeter-addicted weabtard.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2018)

I installed galliumos on my Chromebook, why? Because it actually works better and takes up less space than ChromeOS. GG, Google, GG.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 127888


I love how your background continues seamlessly across screens!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2018)

Seriel said:


> I love how your background continues seamlessly across screens!


Yeah, you just need a wallpaper wide enough to span across the screens.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 13, 2018)

just changed my desktop background to this




Fanart from The 100


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> just changed my desktop background to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Desktop background
>Vertical wallpaper
:thinking:


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 13, 2018)

Here's mine at the moment


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> >Desktop background
> >Vertical wallpaper
> :thinking:


lol, i dont mind about black bar


----------



## Yuukii_ (Jun 18, 2018)

i just use windows 10 with a theme on it, nothing much


----------



## Joom (Jun 19, 2018)

Updated. :>


----------



## Flirkyn (Jun 20, 2018)

Pfew, quite some time I haven't changed wallpapers. Also, I had to format my computer because of a bad CG driver update... Well at least I got to get almost everything back and I finally could get the most recent version of Windows 10 (instead of being stuck at the anniversary update for unknown reason)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2018)

And back to ChromeOS because reasons.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> And back to ChromeOS because reasons.
> View attachment 132630


I love ChromeOS' UI. So simple and to the point.


----------



## StackMasher (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Jun 21, 2018)

Can someone help me post a picture. Idk how to do it. Whenever I put one it just has a text "


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> Can someone help me post a picture. Idk how to do it. Whenever I put one it just has a text "


Idk what it means, but happened to me sometime


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 3, 2018)

A nice clean desktop Fences is so useful.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 4, 2018)

A slight update


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mine is nothing special


----------



## ry755 (Jul 6, 2018)

I also have Linux installed on a separate hard drive, but I think it's starting to fail. So I'm running Mac OS for now


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Jul 9, 2018)

It also plays a song from American McGee's Alice in the background.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> It also plays a song from American McGee's Alice in the background.
> *snip*



Simply amazing!






I have issues.. I know.
Also had to quickly clean it, to much rubbish on the desk : D


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Simply amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a bulge


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Is that a bulge



Believe it or not but it's a screenshot from the episode "Copy Cat"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Simply amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oK, I have few question now
1-is that a girl or a boy?
2-whats "its" name?
3-where does "it" come from?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> oK, I have few question now
> 1-is that a girl or a boy?
> 2-whats "its" name?
> 3-where does "it" come from?


Boy
Cat Noir (Adrien Agreste)
Miraculous Ladybug


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 15, 2018)

So modern looking...


----------



## Kingy (Jul 15, 2018)

Went Windows 10 because it's nice to Ryzen and AMD GPUs (DX12). Just a fairly clean and basic desktop, the desktop wallpaper is actually animated but I'm just too lazy to create a gif.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Jack Daniels said:


> View attachment 135878


Is your resolution 200x112?


----------



## leon315 (Jul 15, 2018)

Gon Freecss said:


> So modern looking...


when simple also means THE BEST.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 21, 2018)

still a WIP, need to do some icons (maybe honeycomb like my other wallpapers?) maybe i will post a pic later


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2018)

Switched to Arch a week or so back.  Here's the current state of my desktop, using Awesome WM:


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 2, 2018)

There's more skin I cropped out, and it's 3 images obviously edited into 1, by myself. I find the image funny for a particular reason.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 2, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Switched to Arch a week or so back.  Here's the current state of my desktop, using Awesome WM:
> View attachment 138103


Your computer looks like how vaporwave sounds


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2018)

Nothing impressive. I cleaned my desktop.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> *Snip
> There's more skin I cropped out, and it's 3 images obviously edited into 1, by myself. I find the image funny for a particular reason.


Plumbers don't wear ties?

Also current ChromeOS background


----------



## Ricken (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice and simple I guess


----------



## MegaGenesis (Aug 13, 2018)

I try to make my Desktop as clean as possible. Also, i have more games on Steam.View attachment 139664


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 21, 2018)

Welp wanted to change. Waifu on the left, and an old pic from an artist I like (LM7) on the right ~~


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 23, 2018)

Background reveal


 
*Haha! You looked into it!*


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 30, 2018)

Somebody made a series of 8-bit renditions of all the Power Rangers. I took the 6 members of the Time Force and made 1 wallpaper putting them together. I'd like to do this every once and a while for other teams.


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 9, 2018)

Not too long ago I've been hit by nostalgia for Windows XP after binge watching some videos on YouTube so I decided to go along with it and make my Windows 10 install look and feel as much as XP as possible, and I really meant it. Most guides online didn't satisfy me as they can all be summed up as "install Classic Shell and you're done", so I went out of the way and tried anything I could.

...I might have exaggerated _just a little bit_ tho.



Spoiler: This is just the desktop













Spoiler: And these are the custom icons, visual style, old programs, etc











...And I'm not done yet.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 9, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Not too long ago I've been hit by nostalgia for Windows XP after binge watching some videos on YouTube so I decided to go along with it and make my Windows 10 install look and feel as much as XP as possible, and I really meant it. Most guides online didn't satisfy me as they can all be summed up as "install Classic Shell and you're done", so I went out of the way and tried anything I could.
> 
> ...I might have exaggerated _just a little bit_ tho.
> 
> ...


This made my brain release dope, feels great! I loved playing pinball and using those wacky media player skins. Then I used Limewire and my pc went to shit.


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 10, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> This made my brain release dope, feels great! I loved playing pinball and using those wacky media player skins. Then I used Limewire and my pc went to shit.


I know it can sound like complete heresy but Limewire wasn't that popular over here. On the other hand everyone and their grandma used eMule (which of course also got my computer infected with way one too many viruses... and of course how to forget those "surprise pornos" disguising themselves as popular movies of their time )

Anyways as I said I'm still not done with that project yet. I want to add some finishing touches, for example I want to try and make a script that simulates XP's shutdown/logout dialogues with the gradual grayscaling of the background and all, but I've got to take an exam soon so I don't have much free time to work on it now. Still, once I've done I might post a tutorial over here or something


----------



## Flirkyn (Sep 10, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> I know it can sound like complete heresy but Limewire wasn't that popular over here. On the other hand everyone and their grandma used eMule (which of course also got my computer infected with way one too many viruses... and of course how to forget those "surprise pornos" disguising themselves as popular movies of their time )
> 
> Anyways as I said I'm still not done with that project yet. I want to add some finishing touches, for example I want to try and make a script that simulates XP's shutdown/logout dialogues with the gradual grayscaling of the background and all, but I've got to take an exam soon so I don't have much free time to work on it now. Still, once I've done I might post a tutorial over here or something


Aaaaaah, good'ol eMule and it's porno (or fake dub)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Sep 14, 2018)

No catboy for @DinohScene ? How Odd. Here's one of mine:


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2018)

Nope, it's me bf and me next to me Roosevelt on Mt. Chilli Pepper : D


----------



## ry755 (Sep 15, 2018)

Running Fedora 28 on my laptop


----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 21, 2018)

My lappy


----------



## Joom (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2018)

Spooky <3


----------



## ry755 (Oct 21, 2018)

Switched to Solus, since Budgie on Fedora had some issues.

I also messed around with FreeBSD for a bit but went back to Linux since I'm used to it.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2018)

Here's my wallpaper
sorry guys, I'm still in the meme


----------



## rensenware (Oct 28, 2018)

KDE Plasma 5.14.2 on Arch on my thinkpad t480


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 7, 2018)

Been a hot minute since I've posted my Solus desktop


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Nov 7, 2018)

Behold, my weeb anime wallpaper AKA, my current obsession and shill anime!


----------



## rensenware (Nov 12, 2018)

switched to manjaro


----------



## Asia81 (Nov 12, 2018)

https://nsa39.casimages.com/img/2018/11/12/18111201450823446.png


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 12, 2018)

Well since I cleaned up my desktop (mostly to delete hundred of WIP recordings to save space) I thought I'd share my desktop again with a nice new wallpaper.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## matpower (Nov 13, 2018)

ry755 said:


>


Plasma 5?


----------



## ry755 (Nov 13, 2018)

matpower said:


> Plasma 5?


No, Budgie


----------



## rensenware (Nov 13, 2018)

ry755 said:


>


Distro?


----------



## ry755 (Nov 13, 2018)

jupitteer said:


> Distro?


Solus


----------



## ry755 (Nov 16, 2018)

Another wallpaper


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2018)

whether it is noticeable:

  my favorite OS was Windos XP.....


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 19, 2018)

Well, I've switched to Debian since the last time I posted my desktop, so here it is! (The "dock" is set to auto hide, I've only brought it up to show it in the screenshot)






Also here's the obligatory screenfetch output so I can be a cool guy like all Linux ricers you can see more info about the themes, DM/WM info, fonts, etc.


Spoiler










The conkyrc I'm using is a modified version of this and you can find it here, but keep in mind that you might have to edit it a bit to make it work well with your setup.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh yeah, here's my screenfetch:






It also has a GeForce 820M, but it's disabled since AFAIK Solus doesn't have very good Optimus support.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 22, 2018)

Solus started acting very strange, so I switched to openSUSE. Eh, I don't hate it, but I don't love it either.






(tbh I kinda want to go back to Solus)


----------



## plasturion (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## rensenware (Nov 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Solus started acting very strange, so I switched to openSUSE. Eh, I don't hate it, but I don't love it either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever tried manjaro? It has a budgie desktop option and has less problems.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

switched some things up, different layout


----------



## ry755 (Nov 22, 2018)

jupitteer said:


> Ever tried manjaro? It has a budgie desktop option and has less problems.


I didn't know Manjaro has a Budgie option. I don't want to do too much distro hopping, so I'm going to stay with openSUSE for now, but I'll be sure to check out Manjaro next time I switch.


----------



## rensenware (Nov 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> I didn't know Manjaro has a Budgie option. I don't want to do too much distro hopping, so I'm going to stay with openSUSE for now, but I'll be sure to check out Manjaro next time I switch.


Yeah, it does. It's in the community editions.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 23, 2018)

I finally bought me a new laptop


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I finally bought me a new laptop
> View attachment 150024


I hope this one would last longer.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I hope this one would last longer.


I do too actually. I am really hoping having dedicated GPU will offset a lot workload from the CPU, which is what seemed to have killed my old laptops.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I do too actually. I am really hoping having dedicated GPU will offset a lot workload from the CPU, which is what seemed to have killed my old laptops.


What happened to your old laptops? Did the CPU start overheating which caused them to fail?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 23, 2018)

ry755 said:


> What happened to your old laptops? Did the CPU start overheating which caused them to fail?


The integrated graphics failed and obviously took my laptop down with it.


----------



## rensenware (Nov 23, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I finally bought me a new laptop
> View attachment 150024


What model?


----------



## ry755 (Nov 27, 2018)

Switched to Manjaro Budgie! This is first distro I tried that had working wifi out of the box.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Nov 27, 2018)

That's a lot of blue!


----------



## ry755 (Nov 27, 2018)

XAIXER said:


> That's a lot of blue!


Maybe a little bit too much blue? 

I had the same wallpaper for a while, wanted to switch it up a bit


----------



## ry755 (Nov 27, 2018)

There, now my eyes won't die from all the blue light lol


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2018)

jupitteer said:


> What model?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075FLBJV7
Also Solus did not like this laptop whatsoever, so I decided to switch to Antergos with GNOME3. I am currently customizing the fuck out of it.


----------



## ry755 (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't think I've posted my Chromebook's desktop before, so here it is:


----------



## plasturion (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Dec 23, 2018)

Spoiler: Neofetch


----------



## rensenware (Dec 27, 2018)

back to arch again lol


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2018)

I spent the past month testing a fuck ton of Linux distros to find the one that provides the best performance in gaming. It was a tight race between Arch Linux and Linux Mint, but Linux Mint won due having noticeably higher FPS in games running through Wine and also less hassle when multi-tasking with games running through Wine. This is mostly because Linux Mint/Ubuntu handles Nvidia Optimus setups far better than any other Linux distro. Since I don't like Canonical, Linux Mint seems to be the best option for me until other Linux distros catch up to it when handling Optimus setups.


----------



## nxwing (Jan 2, 2019)

Been a while since I've posted here. Still the same laptop I got back in May of 2017 except I added 8 GB of RAM since using only 4 was like living in hell.


----------



## ry755 (Jan 7, 2019)

New Chromebook wallpaper


----------



## rensenware (Jan 8, 2019)

holy fuck could i get a source on that


----------



## rensenware (Jan 8, 2019)

holy fuck could i get a source on that


ry755 said:


> New Chromebook wallpaper


----------



## ry755 (Jan 8, 2019)

jupitteer said:


> holy fuck could i get a source on that


Sure, here's where I got it from: https://wallpapercave.com/fox-art-wallpapers
It also has some other fox artwork


----------



## Mikitok (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2019)

here'S my new wallpaper


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 21, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> here'S my new wallpaper


Not what I was expecting Noctosphere lol what with your love of big breasted women and all


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 21, 2019)

Y'all are freaking nerds.

I'm not gonna post it for privacy sake but mines a picture of me and some friends in a show together.


----------



## Blue (Jan 27, 2019)

Using Wallpaper Engine for animated wallpapers. Here's a gif version: https://gyazo.com/37fe9f3b3f051ebc44c24babf96dfa48


----------



## Mikitok (Jan 31, 2019)

Nothing special


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2019)

Spoiler: Win 7













Spoiler: OSX 10.5











Both me laptop and iBook G4.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2019)

Cleaned my desktop clutter and got a cyute wallpaper for the occasion.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Cleaned my desktop clutter and got a cyute wallpaper for the occasion.
> 
> View attachment 156788


Please tell.me its windows mod and not another shitty os i never ever tryed...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Please tell.me its windows mod and not another shitty os i never ever tryed...


Yep, it's indeed one of those "shitty" OS you've never tried.
I would say give it a try before judging. This is Solus with Budgie DE by the way.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 1, 2019)

Nothing on the desktop but a picture.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2019)

XAIXER said:


> Nothing on the desktop but a picture.


Not even a task bar


----------



## Chary (Feb 1, 2019)

Love this background.


----------



## TheDukeOfNukem (Feb 2, 2019)

I know it's a bit messy.

https://i.postimg.cc/44Vshwyk/Screenshot-2019-02-02-at-10-59-53.png


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2019)

Chary said:


> Love this background.


How did you neatly arrange those icons?


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How did you neatly arrange those icons?


Fences. It's a paid program that lets you arrange your icons in various ways.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2019)

Chary said:


> Fences. It's a paid program that lets you arrange your icons in various ways.


I didn't know having a organized pc was a paid luxury.


----------



## nxwing (Feb 3, 2019)

It's a mess


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2019)

nxwing said:


> View attachment 156940
> 
> It's a mess


4k?


----------



## nxwing (Feb 3, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> 4k?


1920x1080 actually


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2019)

nxwing said:


> 1920x1080 actually


the pics looks bigger... weird...


----------



## Minox (Feb 3, 2019)

Spoiler









My favorite castle, 10 points to whoever guesses which one it is


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2019)

Minox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Takeshi's castle!


----------



## rensenware (Feb 3, 2019)

i3-gaps and kde plasma mashed together is so perfect


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 157617


NVIDIA FTW


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> NVIDIA FTW


I would agree, if it wasn’t for the fact that Nvidia’s horrible Linux support has greatly limited my Linux distro selection to just a handful that play nice with their drivers.


----------



## nxwing (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Feb 23, 2019)

Installed Linux in a Crostini container on my Chromebook to replace the old Crouton installation I had. Also changed the wallpaper.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2019)

Spoiler: Win10











Spoiler: OSX Mojave


----------



## rensenware (Feb 24, 2019)

Voxel said:


> Spoiler: Win10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the mojave background


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 25, 2019)

here is my wallpaper


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 25, 2019)

here is my desktop in 2008   hahaha  I still use this same desktop wallpaper.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 11, 2019)

Is this just me or does the contrast of the dark wallpaper vs. light taskbar look really good?


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 14, 2019)

Spoiler








I've changed things a bit from last time! Not sure about the second monitor yet so I only posted the primary.
Aesthetics + Minimalism = Awesome!


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EW
what the hell is that OS


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 14, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> EW
> what the hell is that OS


Debian 10 (Buster) + XFCE
Also not a fan of Vaporwave/Outrun I presume? lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Debian 10 (Buster) + XFCE
> Also not a fan of Vaporwave/Outrun I presume? lol


I'm a classic Windows boy


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 14, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm a classic Windows boy


To each their own 
Afterall I've been a Windows user for a long time too and only made the switch fairly recently!


----------



## ry755 (Mar 15, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought XFCE could look so good!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2019)

The ISO for Solus 4 has finally been released and it seems to have fixed all the of issues that I had before! Hopefully, they have been truly fixed and I get back to using Solus as my main!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2019)

*Windows 10 X64 Pro:



 *


----------



## Minox (May 15, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2019)

*Barbie 

 *


----------



## Rotohex (May 26, 2019)

My desktop:


----------



## Flirkyn (May 26, 2019)

Don't really show, but it's two wallpaper engin wallpaper and it's moving a little 


Spoiler


----------



## SaberLilly (May 27, 2019)

https://i.gyazo.com/a94bcfcdcdb8a529458cf5f3205f7715.png
This one is a new KDE Neon 5.15.5 installation on an old HP laptop I have floating around, it uses Plasma 5 i think. I'm still working on tweaking things, but i love that wallpaper and that it worked with the laptop remote without having to fiddle with things.

https://gyazo.com/8bc47e1397d57f199f3caba66c80bc8c
And this thing here is my Windows 10 desktop, specifically the new 1903 release (build number 18362.116 for the interested) running the "Light" style of the UI, I would run linux on it, but i've become too deeply ingrained with windows to just give it up completely.

Loving all the pictures have posted so far, good to see its more than just windows for days.


----------



## Velociraptor (Jun 4, 2019)

Alina
Figure skating Olympic champion


----------



## enrico1 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm looking for some desktop pictures right now


----------



## AkitoTheHedgy (Jun 11, 2019)

I made the background myself! Do you like it? I was just doing some cleaning up, so mind the tabs.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## tilda (Jul 12, 2019)

I still have not figured out a actual setup that works. Regardless; posting it here.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## rensenware (Jul 12, 2019)

My basic i3 setup, no ricing I just wanted something simple


----------



## Zyvyn (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Mikitok (Jul 23, 2019)

Johnton said:


> *Barbie View attachment 167264 *



photoshop and gimp 2 facepalm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nothing special (Windows 10 home original)


----------



## tilda (Aug 2, 2019)

Yet another Linux rice, except significantly better IMO.


----------



## matpower (Aug 4, 2019)

tilda said:


> Yet another Linux rice, except significantly better IMO.


I didn't know GNOME could look this good, nice.


----------



## Hambrew (Aug 12, 2019)

how about this?


 
Eh, its macOS Mavericks's best feature.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2019)

I have a MacBook Pro 2017 now.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 20, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I have a MacBook Pro 2017 now.
> View attachment 179935


That's a bummer. You should sell it for a real laptop.

(Currently on my phone, so have a screenshot of my home screen)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Jayro said:


> That's a bummer. You should sell it for a real laptop.


I use it mostly for school and other less tasking stuff that I just want to be synced without thinking about it, something I found Apple products to be quite good at. That being said, this isn't even my only computer and I am going to be building a desktop in the future.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 20, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Currently on my phone, so have a screenshot of my home screen


I believe this is the right thread for that.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 20, 2019)

Might as well toss my Desktop into the mix. I also have Manjaro on my lappy but I don't have a screenshot lol


----------



## Mythical (Sep 20, 2019)

Surprised I'm not seeing a lot of rainmeter here
my desktop is a little messy, but I'm working on some projects rn
also that's an animated wallpaper




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The amount of desktop icons I'm seeing on here is more than I thought too
Also this is Windows 10 LBST 2019

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is my shared developer desktop


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Surprised I'm not seeing a lot of rainmeter here
> my desktop is a little messy, but I'm working on some projects rn
> also that's an animated wallpaper
> View attachment 179995
> ...


I used to use rainmeter, I used it with Monstercat visualizer, with a few other plugins. My laptop died so I don't use it anymore hehe. It's kinda high on Ram usage if you don't have any


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 21, 2019)

Manjaro on me lappy. Probably gonna stick another 4GB DIMM into this laptop. Although works perfectly with a 8GB swap and an SSD.


----------



## rensenware (Sep 21, 2019)

phone homescreen, nova launcher on a oneplus 6t


----------



## matpower (Sep 23, 2019)

So, I ended up installing GNOME and liking it, I can't believe it either. I might give KDE a go again later as their new update fixed one of my major pet peeves with themes: Breeze-GTK now syncs with whatever color scheme you decide to use on Breeze-Qt. But otherwise, GNOME works as I want it to work, sane shortcuts to deal with things from get go, doesn't throw a lot of options at you and it is stable.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 23, 2019)

Here's mine!
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JYvZDNjlNfKYzZhiuoDkCjfZbm8DzVHg


----------



## Chary (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 23, 2019)

@Chary Glad to see someone other than me using fences 

Sad to say that my desktop changes every 10 minutes ... displaying 2 (dual monitor setup ) wallpapers randomly from a possible pool of 10,014 (8.30gb) that's added to all the time will possibly take a pic once I get around to fixing a problem with program I wrote a long while back that got broken with  the 1903 update


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## snails1221 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Hambrew (Sep 24, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> View attachment 179994
> 
> Might as well toss my Desktop into the mix. I also have Manjaro on my lappy but I don't have a screenshot lol


ayy, your pretty resourceful, covering the _bad_ parts with the screenfetch!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 18, 2019)

Current design:


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## crayonfeaturedking (Oct 23, 2019)

My desktop photos keep changing.


----------



## rensenware (Oct 24, 2019)

h


----------



## Flame (Oct 28, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 183692




wait. wait a minute. woah thats not linux. 


....*does some maths*


Mother of jesus. THATS Mac OS X !!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> wait. wait a minute. woah thats not linux.
> 
> 
> ....*does some maths*
> ...


I am actually installing Linux on this Macbook pro right now since I've been using it more and more as my daily driver. I intended to only use it for school but recently I've been lacking the time and energy to maintain more than one driver, so it's now time to dual-boot!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2019)

So installing Linux on this MacBook Pro was more work than just maintaining two laptops, so here's a new screenshot of my latest desktop of my MacBook Pro before I jump back over to my Linux laptop.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## matpower (Nov 13, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> View attachment 186057


Clean your goddamn desktop, but hats off for MATE, Tor, hostname and Lain. See you in /g/ probably.


----------



## Flirkyn (Nov 23, 2019)

(wallpaper engine on the left, leave are animated and there's the theme of Fate Extella title screen)


----------



## romanaOne (Nov 24, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am actually installing Linux on this Macbook pro right now since I've been using it more and more as my daily driver. I intended to only use it for school but recently I've been lacking the time and energy to maintain more than one driver, so it's now time to dual-boot!



Me, too. I was hackintoshing for the longest time, but these last 2 updates I've just been saying "Fuck it, I'll just run Arch."  Big cats were fun but California landmarks are boring and come too often.

Hackintoshing has gotten easier than ever, especially if you cherry pick your hardware, but not as easy as just installing Arch. And you get all the whole heap of arch packages AND the goodies in AUR with little to no compiling/porting stuff yourself.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 24, 2019)

I am using this:


 
(It's a game over screen from home alone on snes)
I should propably change that to something less weird


----------



## FailSandwich (Nov 25, 2019)

It's a pretty large image, so I'll put it in a spoiler box.


Spoiler: My desktop










The wallpaper is a picture of Yukari Yakumo, created by the artist みふる.  Their Twitter and Pixiv are here: https://twitter.com/mifulu, https://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=488766


----------



## romanaOne (Nov 25, 2019)

Here's my KDE Desktop. It's on my work laptop which is running Manjaro. I'm uploading all of my ebooks to phone since I can't decide what to read.

The hurricane about to smash Florida is to remind me how unready we were last time and no doubt will be next time. What's the saying about "Three meals from anarchy..."? We're about 2 gas trucks away from anarchy.


----------



## Flirkyn (Nov 25, 2019)

FailSandwich said:


> It's a pretty large image, so I'll put it in a spoiler box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My desktop
> ...


Nice Yukari but, I need to ask... MSN Messenger?


----------



## Chocola (Nov 25, 2019)

Flirkyn said:


> View attachment 187648
> 
> (wallpaper engine on the left, leave are animated and there's the theme of Fate Extella title screen)



Like for this Tamamo wallpaper ^^

@Flirkyn The anime gagdets are so cute too, where you get it?


----------



## Flirkyn (Nov 25, 2019)

Chocola said:


> Like for this Tamamo wallpaper ^^
> 
> @Flirkyn The anime gagdets are so cute too, where you get it?


Hehe thanks, my two waifu's on each screen is good to see ^^
The gadgets are two programs called Rainmetter and Rainlendar with some skins found on the net


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2019)

This is mine


----------



## ry755 (Nov 28, 2019)

wallpaper is from here: https://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=587915


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 28, 2019)

ry755 said:


> wallpaper is from here: https://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=587915


For a second I thought this was literally Vulpes's avatar.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

ry755 said:


> wallpaper is from here: https://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=587915


*@the_randomizer* will going crazy if he sees this cute Picture !!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2019)

ry755 said:


> wallpaper is from here: https://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=587915



How do you display pictures on gbatemp I tried but my photo did not show up thanks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> How do you display pictures on gbatemp I tried but my photo did not show up thanks


Hello.

You can Upload some Picture(s) (Button between "Post Reply" and "More Option."

 

or above with this Symbol a Link to an Picture in the Internet:



Thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> You can Upload some Picture(s) (Button between "Post Reply" and "More Option."
> 
> ...



Awesome thank you for help it worked


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Still working on installing Linux on this MacBook Pro. I had it running before but lacked the time to get everything working.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2019)

Here is my desktop

special thanks to: alexander1970


----------



## StackMasher (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 28, 2019)

Background right now


----------



## NicoAICP (Dec 2, 2019)

Those combs light up when hovered and open the specific app and also the task bar auto adjusts when new programs are opened


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## FailSandwich (Dec 8, 2019)

Flirkyn said:


> Nice Yukari but, I need to ask... MSN Messenger?



https://escargot.log1p.xyz/
Someone modified MSN Messenger so it can be used again in 2019.


----------



## Hern4ndeZzz (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 4, 2020)

My pride and joy.

A PC/Hackintosh with an i5 9600K and an RX Vega 56.

Also, happy 2020!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2020)

Setting up Linux Mint on my old laptop. I tried Solus yesterday, but it kept having issues with the Nvidia drivers. I might try out a few other distros when I have the time

@Flame Back to Linux


----------



## Flame (Jan 11, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Setting up Linux Mint on my old laptop. I tried Solus yesterday, but it kept having issues with the Nvidia drivers. I might try out a few other distros when I have the time
> View attachment 192999
> @Flame Back to Linux



The dark side welcomes you back.


----------



## matpower (Jan 11, 2020)

Behold, the power of animated wallpapers on Linux!








If that doesn't work, check out my post on Reddit.

EDIT: Okay, didn't work, let's try with a gif.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 12, 2020)

Little bit of Rainmeter here.  The dots at the very upper left corner stay on top at all times and are shortcuts to various folders and I love it


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## rensenware (Jan 19, 2020)

Arch Linux, XFCE w/ i3, plata gtk theme


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2020)

Nothing like the default Linux Mint 19.3 Tricia wallpaper for a fresh clean feel


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2020)

I am setting up Solus on my other laptop, for now, please enjoy my mac's wallpaper


----------



## AlbertoGreen (Feb 10, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> Nothing like the default Linux Mint 19.3 Tricia wallpaper for a fresh clean feel
> 
> View attachment 193648


Clean AF. Surely eye soothing.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 14, 2020)

Solus good. UwU





I've been doing a more macOS layout with the dock. I can't use an OS without one now.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2020)

I am honestly considering just buying another laptop because the one I was using decided that it didn't like any distro, expect Linux Mint. I enjoy Linux mint and all, way more than Ubuntu, but I would much rather be using Solus or even Manjaro. So for now, enjoy my macOS background until I decide what I am going to do with my old laptop


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 15, 2020)

The folder "Coisas" means "Things".


----------



## jDSX (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)

Something "unedited".....


----------



## IC_ (Feb 15, 2020)

Arch Linux with KDE


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Feb 15, 2020)

Absolute chaos


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2020)

I really ought to get a new laptop...


----------



## rensenware (Feb 17, 2020)

arch linux xfce w/ i3wm


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 17, 2020)

My work's laptop is a mess.


----------



## rensenware (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 21, 2020)

Did I ever mention that Squid girl is my favorite anime of all time?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2020)

I cleaned up my desktop today, spent a solid 30 minutes sorting and deleting trash.
Worth it.


----------



## Gimzie (Mar 21, 2020)

Windows 10, w/ TranslucentTB and Wallpaper Engine. I like to keep my desktop icon-free when possible.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2020)

Change from the Windows 7 PC to my Windows 10 "Main Workstation":


----------



## rensenware (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 24, 2020)

I really liked the blue tone that Twitter has as a background color.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2020)

@alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> View attachment 200690
> 
> @alexander1970


A really cute and nice Picture.
I am really happy you like it.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A really cute and nice Picture.
> I am really happy you like it.



I've had it as me wallpaper for quite a while ;p


----------



## Cactus (Mar 25, 2020)

I like dark wallpapers, they don't hurt my eyes


----------



## ry755 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## tilda (Mar 28, 2020)

using rainmeter for the first time in 3 years i think it looks nice for what it is


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 1, 2020)

Rainmeter works fucking miracles


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 1, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 201957


i don't know why, but I like this. It's definitely not because im a digimon tamers fan...


















hehehe


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2020)

Nanachi is enby goals.


----------



## Flirkyn (Apr 7, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Nanachi is enby goals.
> View attachment 202978


Remind me I need to continu the manga


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 202992



The Atari XL Robot Demo !! Great !!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 7, 2020)

Atari is power without price! now you're playing with power...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Atari is power without price! now you're playing with power...


But I really hope these Chips on your Avatar Picture are not the Remainings from an Atari XL...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> But I really hope these Chips on your Avatar Picture are not the Remainings from an Atari XL...



Actually it's an "off the shelf 2600", pretty much a proper computer designed around the 2600 chipset, but with improvement, first a whole whopping 2mhz 6502, riot, 2 cxk58256 (64k+128bytes of sram), atmega8515 (or 644) running at 21.47727 mhz, ntsc Tia, and can't go wrong with a ay-3-8910 for a total of 5 channels of sound output. I've gotten the basic memory map laid out just kinda put it on the back burner atm, all parts were sourced from ebay.

Gotta trouble shoot my 800xl, it turns on and you can see flickering and some audio cues, but blank, Im looking at a donor 600xl though, but it's either ram, or CPU, but I'll just buy either a cheap donor 600xl/5200, or source the main chipset from best electronics, see if I can use those sram drop in for the CPU and also use the 64k of dram, for 128k


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Actually it's an "off the shelf 2600", pretty much a proper computer designed around thr 2600 chipset, but with improvement, first a whole whopping 2mhz 6502, riot, 2 cxk58256 (64k+128bytes of sram), atmega8515 (or 644) running at 21.47727 mhz, ntsc Tia, and can't go wrong with a ay-3-8910 for a total of channels of sound output. I've gotten the basic memory map laid out just kinda put it on the back burner atm, all parts were sourced from ebay.
> 
> Gotta trouble shoot my 800xl, it turns on and you can see flickering and a some audio cues, but blank, Im looking at a donor 600xl though, but it's either ram, or CPU, but I'll just buy either a cheap donor 600xl/5200, or source the main chipset from best electronics, see if I can use those sram drop in for the CPU and also use the 64k of dram, for 128k



Getting Parts or even whole Devices is near impossible here in Austria.....
From Prices for working Devices I do not speak....
My "Precious" Atari 800 XL is safe in my Parents Cellar.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Getting Parts or even whole Devices is near impossible here in Austria.....
> From Prices for working Devices I do not speak....
> My "Precious" Atari 800 XL is safe in my Parents Cellar.



Haha, yeah I usually check eBay, or best-electronics-ca.com since they bought all of Atari remaining stock/parts, they are however based in California, you can still build a 2600 cheaply since they still produce 2/3 of it's chipset, even sourcing the video chip is under $15-20 ,  but 8bit computers, unless I find a deal, I can buy a working one usually for the cost of repairing, (bought my 800xl for $40usd its a deal compared to now I guess) it'll cost about 60-80 USD for the whole chipset, but working 800xl are 150-200usd+ that's why I'm looking at a donor 600xl that I hope is fully socketed like my 800xl


----------



## IC_ (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuck here because my graphics card died...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 8, 2020)

Also here is a pic of my "desktop", A it but messy but eh,


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Apr 8, 2020)

https://images.hdqwalls.com/download/vaporwave-zl-1920x1080.jpg

this is the wallpaper i’m using


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm using a collection I made with vaporwave, glitchy classics & Deviant Art
drive.google.com/open?id=1G47a3pvunwp9Sray9O8WVrsdKMT6IyLL


----------



## rensenware (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## elenarguez (Apr 29, 2020)

Aeron and Helena from Pandora's Tower - Wii


----------



## nxwing (May 4, 2020)

Not exactly the cleanest or prettiest but I have everything I mainly need on my desktop


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Goku1992A (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Flirkyn (May 6, 2020)

Still my two waifus


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2020)

Had my previous wallpaper since October so I changed it, still Jill tho


----------



## Ricken (May 16, 2020)

This may give you a headache if you hate trying to make sense of clutter and I'm using this arrangement solely to annoy friends


Spoiler: I warned you


----------



## rensenware (May 21, 2020)




----------



## twindtrout9783 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## IC_ (May 23, 2020)

New thinkpad


----------



## rensenware (May 23, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> New thinkpad
> View attachment 210187


gang


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2020)

Cleaned up the desktop and taskbar


----------



## Joom (May 29, 2020)

Just went back to Mojave. Catalina is too much of a pain.


----------



## rensenware (Jun 6, 2020)

back on i3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2020)

A nice subtle trans pride theme


----------



## rensenware (Jun 9, 2020)

Added a few light modules to i3bar


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 13, 2020)

without komorebi



 
with komorebi:


 
komorebi is probably the only app on all of linux to allow video wallpapers; I use it with the built-in Windows Vista Dreamscene that came with Ultimate Extras.


----------



## Mythical (Jun 13, 2020)

this is my usual setup


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

Two days ago I wiped out everything from my laptop, reinstalled Win10, debloated it so good that I don't have the default photo viewer, and just installed what I REALLY use.
Now... I don't know if I should install Retroarch on it though...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 14, 2020)

Mythical said:


> View attachment 213283 this is my usual setup


----------



## Joom (Jun 15, 2020)

Mythical said:


> View attachment 213283 this is my usual setup


I really like that wallpaper.


----------



## Mythical (Jun 15, 2020)

Joom said:


> I really like that wallpaper.


It's a dynamic one from wallpaper engine, if you have wallpaper engine I can toss you a link to download it


----------



## rensenware (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 18, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> View attachment 213912


what DE?


----------



## rensenware (Jun 18, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> what DE?


i3wm


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 18, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> i3wm


ok


----------



## Joom (Jun 19, 2020)

Mythical said:


> It's a dynamic one from wallpaper engine, if you have wallpaper engine I can toss you a link to download it


I don't use Windows, unfortunately, but thanks. I'm holding out hopes they'll someday go multiplatform.


----------



## matpower (Jun 20, 2020)

Joom said:


> I don't use Windows, unfortunately, but thanks. I'm holding out hopes they'll someday go multiplatform.


Plasma 5 can do video backgrounds, and you can get the video file used by Wallpaper Engine, it is the closest thing to it in Linux IMO.


----------



## Joom (Jun 20, 2020)

matpower said:


> Plasma 5 can do video backgrounds, and you can get the video file used by Wallpaper Engine, it is the closest thing to it in Linux IMO.


I don't run Linux, either, but I'm more than sure there's an equivalent for macOS. Thanks for the tip, though, I'll have to look into this. I wonder if it'd be possible to get projectm (the visualizer, not the Smash mod) running. On Linux, you can have it draw on the desktop and react to any sound input or output. I think it requires JACK, though, so probably couldn't get it on macOS.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 21, 2020)

literally everything i did:

Installed KDE Neon 5.19.1
Installed a Chrome OS theme
Put on the IDFB background
Got the applications seen here and more
Set the normal font as FreeSans 10
Installed the Papirus icon theme (s-tier icon theme)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)

Running these 2 atm


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 21, 2020)

Keyofdestiny said:


> View attachment 214336
> 
> Running these 2 atm


thanks for killing my eyes


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## rensenware (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 23, 2020)

my desktop v2



I used a different version of the previous background (both backgrounds are from the IDFB intro), replaced Audacity with OBS and VLC, took out GNOME Boxes and VirtualBox, added a new widget (disk usage), and Discord.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 23, 2020)

SomeGamer said:


> View attachment 214788


nice stock KDE plasma install


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 23, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> nice stock KDE plasma install


Hey, stock is a bit harsh.  I've made some customizations to it (I love blur and merging the title bar with the status bar when apps are full screen) but I agree there are much fancier KDE setups than mine.


----------



## matpower (Jun 23, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> my desktop v2
> View attachment 214769
> I used a different version of the previous background (both backgrounds are from the IDFB intro), replaced Audacity with OBS and VLC, took out GNOME Boxes and VirtualBox, added a new widget (disk usage), and Discord.


I love that ChromeOS look, I had something like it before wiping my system. I should have kept the dotfiles.


Hambrew said:


> nice stock KDE plasma install


In his defense, the stock Plasma wallpaper is some good stuff.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 23, 2020)

matpower said:


> In his defense, the stock Plasma wallpaper is some good stuff.


Ooh, so he meant the wallpaper, I didn't realise it. I actually changed it to this one not too long ago when I noticed it got added in an update. Had no idea this was the new default.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 24, 2020)

SomeGamer said:


> Hey, stock is a bit harsh.  I've made some customizations to it (I love blur and merging the title bar with the status bar when apps are full screen) but I agree there are much fancier KDE setups than mine.
> View attachment 214791 View attachment 214792


i didn't say stock was bad


----------



## rensenware (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2020)

I am currently beta testing Big Sur


----------



## rensenware (Jul 1, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am currently beta testing Big Sur
> View attachment 215563


How do you like it compared to Catalina? I was very mixed on it from the presentation.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> How do you like it compared to Catalina? I was very mixed on it from the presentation.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 215564


I haven’t given it a far shake, I just installed it yesterday and haven’t been able to really use it since. I like the look more though, it’s a neat mix of iPadOS and MacOS theming, that’s the most I can say right now


----------



## nxwing (Jul 2, 2020)

Cleaned up the desktop and got TaskbarX. Still on Windows 10 as I can't figure out how to dual boot Linux on my SSD.


----------



## rensenware (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## rensenware (Jul 7, 2020)

Pretty much final setup for i3, I'm happy with everything


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 7, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> Pretty much final setup for i3, I'm happy with everything
> View attachment 216371


Haha, you know you can never have a "final setup" when it comes to Linux!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2020)

Still testing out Big Sur. Good news though! I got a second (older laptop) that is more Linux friendly! I am currently in the process of upgrading and repairing it! That being said, enjoy my Big Sur wallpaper.


----------



## rensenware (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## rensenware (Aug 2, 2020)

switched to dwm from i3wm, really enjoying it


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 2, 2020)

nxwing said:


> View attachment 215785
> 
> Cleaned up the desktop and got TaskbarX. Still on Windows 10 as I can't figure out how to dual boot Linux on my SSD.


Dont worry if you managed to get windows duel booting with linux a windows update will break it for you


----------



## rensenware (Aug 2, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> Dont worry if you managed to get windows duel booting with linux a windows update will break it for you


That's just not true. I've been dual booting Windows with Linux since my laptop came out in 2018 and that has never happened at all.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 2, 2020)

Current Windows 10 desktop (although I have it set to automatically hide the taskbar):


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 2, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> That's just not true. I've been dual booting Windows with Linux since my laptop came out in 2018 and that has never happened at all.


I have had 3 machines where a windows update has broken my install


----------



## rensenware (Aug 2, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> I have had 3 machines where a windows update has broken my install


Probably old systems using bios. It's largely a thing of the past with UEFI, and if it does break, a single command fixes it.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 3, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> Probably old systems using bios. It's largely a thing of the past with UEFI, and if it does break, a single command fixes it.


all 3 of those machines are 5+ years old generally the issue has to do with the update breaking grub


----------



## rensenware (Aug 3, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> all 3 of those machines are 5+ years old generally the issue has to do with the update breaking grub


Yes, the update breaks grub because you're dual booting on systems whose boot systems were never designed to support booting multiple operating systems. 

BIOS booting in contrast to UEFI requires the first bytes on a disk to be dedicated specifically to boot images, and things like dual booting require a ton of overhead. GRUB is sometimes referred to as being bloated because it's basically a miniature OS to be able to support complex BIOS setups. 

UEFI was specifically designed with removing these limitations in mind, so as long as you're set up with just a single EFI system partition with both linux and windows on it, windows won't do anything to break your linux install, and you can reinstall things like systemd-boot with a single command and no fuss.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2020)

I randomly got an old Dell Latitude E6540 from my sister-in-law who didn't want it anymore. So now I have a laptop that is a perfect Linux machine and I am quite happy. I am currently testing out EndeavourOS on it but I am not sure I want to keep that my main or go back to Solus. It works with literally everything, Linux, BSD, etc. so I am not really limited to what I can throw at it


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2020)

And back to Solus as my main because I realized the one thing that's truly been missing from my life has been my personal favorite Linux distro of all time, Solus.


----------



## matpower (Aug 10, 2020)

I wish they would get that package manager rewrite already, it is such a great distro but eopkg is holding it back.
Plus a minimal install option, but that's not the focus of the distro


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2020)

matpower said:


> I wish they would get that package manager rewrite already, it is such a great distro but eopkg is holding it back.
> Plus a minimal install option, but that's not the focus of the distro


Same though! But there’s something about Solus that keeps bringing me back. I don’t know, but I really grew attached to the distro


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2020)

Photo from Andorra. Lovely country that's more or less "Mini Spain" (a lot of Portuguese and Spaniards love to visit for holidays due to being in the mountains and having a lot of snow in the winter).


----------



## rensenware (Aug 11, 2020)

tried to hop to artix and failed, any time i want to try switching distros it doesn't work


----------



## matpower (Aug 11, 2020)

So far there are only 3 distros I can reliably use for a long time: Debian (Stable with backports in "stable" hardware, or testing in new hardware), Fedora and Arch. I didn't give Solus a good go and Gentoo sounds perfect but I can't be bothered to get it up and running, so big RIP.





And to stay on topic, my current boring desktop. I have been procrastinating into redoing my previous setup since I did another GNOME test run months ago. I kinda miss GNOME but I heavily prefer KDE apps (and I love having a Wallpaper Engine-like background). Whenever I stop being lazy, I think I'll do another ChromeOS-like design, with some minor enhancements.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 11, 2020)

matpower said:


> So far there are only 3 distros I can reliably use for a long time: Debian (Stable with backports in "stable" hardware, or testing in new hardware), Fedora and Arch. I didn't give Solus a good go and Gentoo sounds perfect but I can't be bothered to get it up and running, so big RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with GNOME is that everything is an add-on base GNOME has like 0 features


----------



## rensenware (Aug 11, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> The problem with GNOME is that everything is an add-on base GNOME has like 0 features


if you get really used to the keyboard shortcuts and the admittedly unintuitive workflow the gnome devs intended, it honestly doesn't need any addons


----------



## matpower (Aug 11, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> The problem with GNOME is that everything is an add-on base GNOME has like 0 features


The only truly essential add-on is AppIndicators IMO. As much as people say GNOME is "touch oriented", it is actually keyboard oriented. It just works outside the box if you learn how to operate it.

But feature-wise, they move slowly. The current backend work is paying off (it is snappy and doesn't leak memory anymore), plus it has top notch Wayland support, but KDE has a more feature complete app suite and they are transparent af. GNOME's development is very closed to core developers and there is a serious "better-than-you" attitude sometimes, as a developer it puts me off, and as an user, it annoys me.

Those points make me prefer to use Plasma instead of GNOME even if I find their workflow surprisingly good.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 11, 2020)

matpower said:


> The only truly essential add-on is AppIndicators IMO. As much as people say GNOME is "touch oriented", it is actually keyboard oriented. It just works outside the box if you learn how to operate it.
> 
> But feature-wise, they move slowly. The current backend work is paying off (it is snappy and doesn't leak memory anymore), plus it has top notch Wayland support, but KDE has a more feature complete app suite and they are transparent af. GNOME's development is very closed to core developers and there is a serious "better-than-you" attitude sometimes, as a developer it puts me off, and as an user, it annoys me.
> 
> Those points make me prefer to use Plasma instead of GNOME even if I find their workflow surprisingly good.


Didnt GNOME just add folders as a default feature not long ago?


----------



## matpower (Aug 11, 2020)

Folders in their "Launchpad"/launcher, yeah. It was an extension until 3.34 I think. I usually just type what I need in any OS with decent search functionality so I never felt it was missing. 

If you pay attention to GNOME's recent releases, they are pretty much paying for their technical debt and polishing it up. They add something small but nice here and there (like blur in the lockscreen), but it is mostly fixes. They shot themselves on their feet by throwing everything in Mutter and making it single threading, now they are fixing what they can.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2020)

matpower said:


> So far there are only 3 distros I can reliably use for a long time: Debian (Stable with backports in "stable" hardware, or testing in new hardware), Fedora and Arch. I didn't give Solus a good go and Gentoo sounds perfect but I can't be bothered to get it up and running, so big RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can never really point my finger to any specific thing I don't like about Debian and Arch. For some reason, I can never find myself sticking with them for very long. It's odd because I never really find my experience with either them unpleasant or anything, I just always find myself switching away in a week. The same can't be said of Solus, which I ran for years as my main on my previous laptop. The only reason I wasn't running it is because was because it was having issues with my Nvidia GPU. I love Fedora but I don't like that the upgrade process requires rebooting the system like Windows. That's literally why I don't use Fedora.
Also, still tweaking and working on my desktop


----------



## matpower (Aug 11, 2020)

The "reboot to update" thing is just with GNOME Software. By default, DNF does it the usual way.

I know why they do it but it is silly nonetheless, I can manually reboot applications (or system, for kernel updates), no need to force me to do so.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2020)

matpower said:


> The "reboot to update" thing is just with GNOME Software. By default, DNF does it the usual way.
> 
> I know why they do it but it is silly nonetheless, I can manually reboot applications (or system, for kernel updates), no need to force me to do so.


It’s more the full system upgrade, from say 31 to 32. I didn’t know the GNOME 3 version needed rebooting because I really don’t like GNOME 3 and I know every reason why I don’t like it. Which is funny because I love DEs based on GNOME 3 or GTK3 code


----------



## Zetman (Aug 11, 2020)

Here's my desktop. it's a screen taken from switch (mario&sonic tokio 2020)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 11, 2020)

i kinda like calvin and hobbes


----------



## Seriel (Aug 11, 2020)

Since apparently this is where the Linux screenshots end up, I would like to make it known that despite me not really enjoying the company of Ubuntu too much, I really do love KDE Neon and all that it does.

So here,



'tis a beauty.


----------



## rensenware (Aug 11, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I can never really point my finger to any specific thing I don't like about Debian and Arch. For some reason, I can never find myself sticking with them for very long. It's odd because I never really find my experience with either them unpleasant or anything, I just always find myself switching away in a week. The same can't be said of Solus, which I ran for years as my main on my previous laptop. The only reason I wasn't running it is because was because it was having issues with my Nvidia GPU. I love Fedora but I don't like that the upgrade process requires rebooting the system like Windows. That's literally why I don't use Fedora.
> Also, still tweaking and working on my desktop
> View attachment 220994


solus is probably my second favorite distro after arch, only flaw is the lack of some packages i need


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 11, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> solus is probably my second favorite distro after arch, only flaw is the lack of some packages i need


honestly, i prefer solus because of it's stability, but arch is amazing because of it's app support.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 12, 2020)

im hooked on solus lol


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 12, 2020)

heres mine


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 12, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> heres mine
> View attachment 221136


the screaming falco is a great touch


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 12, 2020)

CPG said:


> the screaming falco is a great touch


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
i was thing kind of him swollowing the apps and is on firefox


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2020)

I just did a clean install of KDE Neon to see what all of the hype is about


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2020)

I went back to Solus because I honestly didn't care for KDE Neon. I don't really care for Ubuntu nor Ubuntu-based distros and the only one I do tend to care for is Linux Mint because Linux Mint really is Ubuntu done right.


----------



## rensenware (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank god for the ability to just straight up hide your desktop icons because mine is a mess right now


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2020)

I have a bit of a crush on Elias Ainsworth


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> View attachment 222526



is this DWM? if it is i've never seen it look this good...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 8, 2020)

riced up kde plasma


----------



## rensenware (Sep 8, 2020)

raine_em said:


> is this DWM? if it is i've never seen it look this good...


yeah it is, recently it became very easy to use alternative bars like polybar with dwm due to a couple new patches someone developed, so it's super easy to make it look good now


----------



## rensenware (Sep 11, 2020)

Simpler setup I configured so I can drag and drop a zip file to clone my exact setup on any linux or bsd system, no external dependencies.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2020)

i used to have my games on the desktop, but i have too many games so i just launch them directly through steam, as for the background, i saw it on wallpaper haven and really liked it


----------



## Joom (Sep 12, 2020)

Running WSL under Bootcamp...feels awkward, heh.


----------



## Yshe (Sep 14, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i used to have my games on the desktop, but i have too many games so i just launch them directly through steam, as for the background, i saw it on wallpaper haven and really liked it


I seem to know the Chinese in the photo, and they happen to be what I know.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2020)

Yshe said:


> I seem to know the Chinese in the photo, and they happen to be what I know.


what does it say?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 14, 2020)

Whats wrong with windows background pic hehe I like it.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## rensenware (Sep 16, 2020)

CPG said:


> View attachment 224984


Nice, is that archcraft?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 16, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> Nice, is that archcraft?


yep


----------



## scionae (Sep 16, 2020)

there you go, looking for a new wallpaper tho


----------



## rensenware (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

scionae said:


> there you go, looking for a new wallpaper tho


wallhaven.cc has a lot of great ones


----------



## rensenware (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2020)

I like Angel Dust.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 22, 2020)

just casually steal a unixporn config for awesome


----------



## Joom (Sep 22, 2020)

CPG said:


> just casually steal a unixporn config for awesome


Wow, it's been forever since I've heard about that sub. Some old friends of mine created it years ago, and I used to run the IRC server for it. Good times.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2020)

i changed the wallpaper and tidied things up a bit, not a big change, but it looks a lot cleaner now


----------



## Joom (Oct 6, 2020)

Finally went back to Linux after about 6 years. Still getting customizations done.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 6, 2020)

Now with two screens


----------



## rensenware (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2020)

NGL, I love this opening and I love this frame


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 17, 2020)

Stock Windows 10 at work and home.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 20, 2020)

Finally got my laptop in working order again, so here's its desktop:


----------



## rensenware (Oct 20, 2020)

next stop xmonad


----------



## Joom (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Osaxely (Oct 24, 2020)

...It's a disaster


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2020)

Osaxely said:


> ...It's a disaster


i dont know what ida pro is, but why do you have both the 32 and 64 bit versions?


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 24, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i dont know what ida pro is, but why do you have both the 32 and 64 bit versions?


IDA Pro is a disassembler (For reverse-engineering), it installs automatically 32 and 64 bits version


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 24, 2020)

Osaxely said:


> IDA Pro is a disassembler (For reverse-engineering), it installs automatically 32 and 64 bits version


Is that better than Ghidra


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 24, 2020)

I don't know I haven't tested, but I'm downloading to test


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 24, 2020)

Osaxely said:


> I don't know I haven't tested, but I'm downloading to test


didnt you know what ghidra is before my post?


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 24, 2020)

I knew that Ghidra is a disassembler too, I have hear the name of that soft (Or see on the net) 
EDIT: Ghidra looks old, but it seems it's very good ! I'm analyzing a program to see if it detects things


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 24, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 230852


name that game

maybe its not a game


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 24, 2020)

It's beautiful


----------



## dpad_5678 (Oct 24, 2020)

My favorite game of all time.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> name that game
> 
> maybe its not a game


Fire Emblem: Three Houses


----------



## Joom (Oct 24, 2020)

Osaxely said:


> ...It's a disaster


Look into getting Fences. It's a really handy dandy desktop organizer.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 24, 2020)

Instead of fences try putting things in folders and also rainmeter. Rainmeter looks amazing and is very simple to use


----------



## rimoJO (Oct 24, 2020)

fruit duck


----------



## Joom (Oct 24, 2020)

Mythical said:


> Instead of fences try putting things in folders and also rainmeter. Rainmeter looks amazing and is very simple to use


But Fences has automatic sorting based on categories and file types. It can also make drawers so everything stays hidden.


----------



## Joom (Oct 24, 2020)

jupitteer said:


> next stop xmonadView attachment 230198


Have you tried Polybar yet? I've been considering going back to a WM only environment, and it looks pretty spiffy.
https://github.com/polybar/polybar


----------



## Mythical (Oct 25, 2020)

Yeah but it looks messy, rainmeter keep everything neat, and there are tons of premade icon packs among other things. Fences just groups things in messily and doesn't really solve the problem. It's just a weird folder setup that uses filters, plus it costs money unlike rainmeter


----------



## godreborn (Oct 25, 2020)

nothing to see here really.  I prefer function over aesthetics.  or maybe I've just been too lazy to change the wallpaper from the default one?


----------



## rensenware (Oct 25, 2020)

Joom said:


> Have you tried Polybar yet? I've been considering going back to a WM only environment, and it looks pretty spiffy.
> https://github.com/polybar/polybar


yep, it's super configurable, can be pretty much whatever you want


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 25, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Fire Emblem: Three Houses


i dont like fire emblem but thats a really good artwork.


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Joom (Oct 25, 2020)

Mythical said:


> Yeah but it looks messy, rainmeter keep everything neat, and there are tons of premade icon packs among other things. Fences just groups things in messily and doesn't really solve the problem. It's just a weird folder setup that uses filters, plus it costs money unlike rainmeter


I dunno why you're comparing the two. Rainmeter is just desktop widgets. And like I said, you can configure Fences to not be messy. Also, even if Fences costs money, it's not only cheap, there are also "yo ho" ways to obtain it.

Example: https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-a-picture-of-your-desktop.56484/page-307#post-9195307


Minox said:


> View attachment 230945


>mIRC.

What a blast from the past, wow. I haven't seen anyone use that client since 2008 or so. I'm even more amazed that it's still under active development. Multiplayer Notepad will never die, though, I suppose.


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 25, 2020)

My screen is too small (1280x1024) to put Rainmeter widgets, it's ugly  But I'll retry with another widgets :=)


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 26, 2020)

My new desktop  (The icons still looks messy but it's better xD)


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 26, 2020)

Osaxely said:


> My new desktop  (The icons still looks messy but it's better xD)


How did you centre the icons on your taskbar?


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 26, 2020)

I used this : https://github.com/mdhiggins/CenterTaskbar/releases
And for transparent : https://github.com/TranslucentTB/TranslucentTB/releases


----------



## boomario (Oct 26, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> How did you centre the icons on your taskbar?


I suppose it's TaskbarX or TranslucentTB


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 26, 2020)

TranslucentTB can center icons ? :o


----------



## Ricken (Oct 29, 2020)

Had a grand ol' laugh when I was making the background, now I just like it


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2020)

Ricken said:


> Had a grand ol' laugh when I was making the background, now I just like it


Wow, that's a lot to take in. Also, what's Gargle?


----------



## Ricken (Oct 30, 2020)

Joom said:


> Wow, that's a lot to take in. Also, what's Gargle?


It's a task scheduler task shortcut targetted towards a task titled "DS4"; I keep it around because I can't memorize the command to make it (and I like putting it in my startup folder every time I reinstall Winderps)


----------



## Flirkyn (Nov 7, 2020)

Time to change, this time still one of my two waifu on the left but also Ayanami from Azur Lane on the right (who's starting to become my third waifu lately ). Wallpaper engine so she move her leg and smile hehe


----------



## rensenware (Nov 10, 2020)

grew to like the dracula color scheme a lot


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 26, 2020)

unixporn + openbox = great


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 26, 2020)

CPG said:


> View attachment 235417
> unixporn + openbox = great


the name unixporn + jack frost reminds me that there's probably jack frost r34 and I do not like that


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> the name unixporn + jack frost reminds me that there's probably jack frost r34 and I do not like that


remove probably from your sentence, because trust me, if it exists, there is porn of it.


----------



## KageNinja (Nov 26, 2020)

OS: Pop!_OS 

Desktop:



 

App Menu:


 

Plain Wallpaper:


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 26, 2020)

KageNinja said:


> OS: Pop!_OS
> 
> Desktop:
> View attachment 235418
> ...


little tip, i'd recommend a neofetch on your desktop, removes the need of adding info to your post


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 26, 2020)

CPG said:


> remove probably from your sentence, because trust me, if it exists, there is porn of it.


you have a point.
and I don't like how ahit porn exists.
(Can confirm, it does exist. A CERTAIN STOPJOHNWICK PERSON posted a link that linked ahit porn (he wanted to see if it actually existed and shit), I obviously didn't click on it but it showed the fucking preview, it was deleted 0.5 seconds laer but i CAN'T UNSEE IT)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> you have a point.
> and I don't like how ahit porn exists.
> (Can confirm, it does exist. A CERTAIN STOPJOHNWICK PERSON posted a link that linked ahit porn (he wanted to see if it actually existed and shit), I obviously didn't click on it but it showed the fucking preview, it was deleted 0.5 seconds laer but i CAN'T UNSEE IT)


trust me, you can only see rule 34 once, and it is burned into your head.


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 26, 2020)

CPG said:


> trust me, you can only see rule 34 once, and it is burned into your head.


yeah. i saw a low res fucking preview but it is burned into my mind and i can't take it out please help


----------



## rensenware (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## KageNinja (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## KageNinja (Dec 12, 2020)

Accidental Double Post


----------



## Hleb (Dec 12, 2020)

Nothing really intersting. Stock Win10 + TaskbarX with some tweaks. And christmas wallpaper for a holiday spirit hohoho


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2020)

I was having some issues with the Dell laptop that I've been using for the past few months and really don't have the money to resolve those issues. So I went back to the Acer laptop since most of the issues that caused me to switch have been dealt with. I am running Linux Mint because I actually really like Linux Mint


----------



## matpower (Dec 23, 2020)

My days of heavy ricing are pretty much over. I am happy enough with GNOME's default workflow (AKA I find it less irritating than all others).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

It is that Standard Screen from the Noobs Installation.After a little "Voltage Issue" it finally works:


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 28, 2020)

bspwm is quite gamer
(also got plain arch working so that is a thing)


----------



## Kanakops (Dec 28, 2020)

mine




here the background without the desktop 



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## rensenware (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2021)

jupitteer said:


> View attachment 240172


Very,very,very nice....it looks very similar to a Location here in Austria - Ennstal.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2021)

It's been like 3 or more years since I've touched opensuse and since they've finally fixed the issues I was dealing with, I've decided to try it again!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2021)

I quickly remembered that openSUSE is pretty pants and went back to Mint


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 10, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I quickly remembered that openSUSE is pretty pants and went back to Mint
> View attachment 241225 View attachment 241226


I suggest checking out Manjaro. It's an Arch based distro without the long install process.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 10, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> I suggest checking out Manjaro. It's an Arch based distro without the long install process.


i don't think she is into arch... but idk


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> I suggest checking out Manjaro. It's an Arch based distro without the long install process.


I’ve actually been trying to get Manjaro to work on my laptop for literally weeks now, but I keep running into a screen tearing issue. I tried literally everything I could find a single method to works with my setup. The issue with this laptop is that it’s a Nvidia Optimus setup, which means setting up graphics drivers is even more of a pain in the ass. Even when they are setup, it’s still a pain in the ass for most distributions to get the Nvidia’s drivers to just work properly to not have screen tearing issues. Mint is just one of a very small handful of distributions to work with very little trouble.


CPG said:


> i don't think she is into arch... but idk


Also this^ I like Manjaro for how well it works, but it’s still Arch and still has Arch problems. The biggest issue I ran into with every Arch-distro is updating can easily break something, like updating the kernel doesn’t update the GPU drivers with it. This is something I’ve found most distributions have long address, but Arch still requires removing the drivers and reinstalling them. Arch is great but I hate the unnecessary maintenance it requires.

It’s worth noting I have another laptop that doesn’t have issues with any OS due to it’s hardware being open-source friendly. That one I plan on turning into my new laptop for school and will have Manjaro on it. I just need another SSD for it since the current HDD is too damn slow.


----------



## matpower (Jan 10, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> I suggest checking out Manjaro. It's an Arch based distro without the long install process.


In my experience, Manjaro is buggy as hell. I never had a decent Manjaro install, something would always be buggy or broken. Meanwhile, I can set Arch up in less than 30mins and it is one of the smoothest Linux distros I have ever used. If you want something Arch-based, might as well use a proper Arch install or an Arch installer like EndeavourOS.

I still think Fedora's the best Linux has to offer though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2021)

matpower said:


> In my experience, Manjaro is buggy as hell. I never had a decent Manjaro install, something would always be buggy or broken. Meanwhile, I can set Arch up in less than 30mins and it is one of the smoothest Linux distros I have ever used. If you want something Arch-based, might as well use a proper Arch install or an Arch installer like EndeavourOS.
> 
> I still think Fedora's the best Linux has to offer though.


Fedora is the best! The only reason I am not using Fedora is that it's another distro that doesn't want to play nice with this hardware. NGL, I bought this laptop for a challenge, but I didn't think 2 years later it would still be this much of a challenge.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 10, 2021)

matpower said:


> In my experience, Manjaro is buggy as hell. I never had a decent Manjaro install, something would always be buggy or broken. Meanwhile, I can set Arch up in less than 30mins and it is one of the smoothest Linux distros I have ever used. If you want something Arch-based, might as well use a proper Arch install or an Arch installer like EndeavourOS.
> 
> I still think Fedora's the best Linux has to offer though.


Been running it for 3 years now never had a single issue


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## rensenware (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 30, 2021)

I can't wait for BOTW2!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> I can't wait for BOTW2!


Same though! I need that short hair adorable Zelda in my life!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 30, 2021)

My fav Zelda is in TP since she is a brunette.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> My fav Zelda is in TP since she is a brunette.


She is best Zelda, but I love the new look for BOTW Zelda
 
She is extra adorable!
Also, every week I try to do a "theme of the week" where I match all of my electronics to one theme. This week was BOTW because I was reminded BOTW 2 was once announced and I need it. This my Macbook pro background


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2021)

Here's a new wallpaper, replacing the one I had for way over a year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Here's a new wallpaper, replacing the one I had for way over a year.
> 
> View attachment 244732


Could that be a Picture from YOUR Life/Living Place ?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Could that be a Picture from YOUR Life/Living Place ?


In a dream world, yes, that could be.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> In a dream world, yes, that could be.


I am sure,you have a lovely Place like that....


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 7, 2021)

Which gen 8 starter did you choose?


----------



## rensenware (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 7, 2021)

monke


----------



## Andy2001 (Feb 7, 2021)

Yo, thats an oldschool thread right here! If any of those 2006 OG tampers are still around in hrere?
I was 5 years old when this thread was created XD


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 7, 2021)

Andy2001 said:


> Yo, thats an oldschool thread right here! If any of those 2006 OG tampers are still around in hrere?
> I was 5 years old when this thread was created XD


This thread is less than a year younger than me.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 8, 2021)

I got a 1080p screen today, so I'm using my older monitor as a secondary one.



 

*Note:* I have a bunch of wallpapers on cycle. Here are them all:



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)

Mine is a mess right now, need to clean up. But have dual monitors, w 2 outdoor camera to watch the snow fall and wait for the pizza guy to show up with dinner...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Which gen 8 starter did you choose?


I forgot to reply to this, my first run was Sobble and my second run I am using Scorbunny


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 249826 View attachment 249827


Dumb question, but what command did you enter in the terminal in the second image


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 3, 2021)

Either neofetch or screenfetch.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Dumb question, but what command did you enter in the terminal in the second image


I am using neofetch


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Either neofetch or screenfetch.





Lilith Valentine said:


> I am using neofetch


thamks


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 3, 2021)

its as awful as i wanted it to be


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 249843
> its as awful as i wanted it to be


Really ? That is your Desktop ? 
Ok,very nice.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

Mine is the TV Tray  you saw my laptop n PSP on. oh you mean comp desktop. uh it has a naughty background on it right now so I won't show it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CPG said:


> View attachment 249843
> its as awful as i wanted it to be



 Ultra wide no?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Mar 27, 2021)

I found this cool thing called Cairo.  Highly recommend.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

Ricken said:


> View attachment 254426
> 
> I found this cool thing called Cairo.  Highly recommend.


You can have custom desktops on windows?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 245849 View attachment 245850


Based wallpaper


----------



## Ricken (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You can have custom desktops on windows?


Yeah man that was my thought, I'm real happy with it


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 27, 2021)

so i found out neofetch works on windows


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

i posted a pic of the desktop of my windows laptop, here's a pic of the desktop of my personal linux laptop


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

heres another background i use on my linux laptop


----------



## godreborn (Apr 10, 2021)

I haven't done anything with my desktop.  I tried to keep it minimalist for the most part (people have seen this many times when I've shown them how certain things work):


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 10, 2021)

until i get an external gpu, im stuck on windows 10


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2021)

I came to find out the best Linux version of OBS was through snap, so I tried setting up snap on Linux Mint and didn't like the results. I didn't like needing another method of monitoring updating because Mint doesn't play nicely with snap by default. So I went on an adventure to find an OS that played nice with snap! I tried Manjaro and that running for a week until I tried to actually it and reason, the sound drivers broke during the stream. I then tried it on another laptop and had that running, until the GPU drivers decided they didn't want to play nicely with OBS. I really don't like Arch Linux nor Arch-based distros. So I did more research and found out Zorin OS plays nicely with both flatpak and snap out of the box on their latest beta, so I am testing that out now.

Edit: want to add that I also tried KDE Neon for like 2 days and KDE still doesn't play nice with my GPU. It was actually fun and I would be using it now if it didn't require additional work just keep running.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I came to find out the best Linux version of OBS was through snap, so I tried setting up snap on Linux Mint and didn't like the results. I didn't like needing another method of monitoring updating because Mint doesn't play nicely with snap by default. So I went on an adventure to find an OS that played nice with snap! I tried Manjaro and that running for a week until I tried to actually it and stream and for some reason, the sound drivers broke during the stream. I then tried it on another laptop and had that running, until the GPU drivers decided they didn't want to play nicely with OBS. I really don't like Arch Linux nor Arch-based distros. So I did more research and found out Zorin OS plays nicely with both flatpak and snap out of the box on their latest beta, so I am testing that out now.
> View attachment 261876View attachment 261877


@Mama Looigi


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Mama Looigi


Do I spy sheer sexiness?
Yes


----------



## Mythical (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 6, 2021)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## E1ite007 (May 6, 2021)

God, I have a mess there.
I need to do a cleanup.


----------



## SaulFabre (May 6, 2021)

This is the desktop of my old computer xD
I definitively need to change it xD



My PCs are in Spanish


----------



## Mythical (May 6, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 261880
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


ngl when I first saw it, I thought it was someone's back side and they were lying on their side


----------



## SaulFabre (May 6, 2021)

Well, this is the desktop of my actual PC


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 6, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> View attachment 261881
> 
> God, I have a mess there.
> I need to do a cleanup.


...




(Left, very close replicant of my moth fursona. Right, Hunibun. Credit to @AshleyNicholsArt)
No matter how many times I clean up, it always ends up like this again ;O;
...
Then there's the right side x3


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2021)

... I'm not sure there's a point taking screenshots of my Desktops, since I keep them Icon-Free, but it is a good opportunity for me to suggest my favourite website, Pexels, for Royalty-Free, Professional Photography Wallpapers.

This one is on a Windows 7 Laptop running a Dark Theme at 10-Second intervals to keep my eyes from tiring too fast.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 6, 2021)

move the goat simulator icon above the bayonetta icon and move the xenoblade icon above the kingdom hearts icon and that's a desktop
then again it isn't my desktop soooooo


Mama Looigi said:


> ...
> View attachment 261903
> 
> (Left, very close replicant of my moth fursona. Right, Hunibun. Credit to @AshleyNicholsArt)
> ...


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 6, 2021)

CPG said:


> move the goat simulator icon above the bayonetta icon and move the xenoblade icon above the kingdom hearts icon and that's a desktop
> then again it isn't my desktop soooooo


I used to have them all in groups like triangles
But
For some reason recently a bunch of shortcuts deleted themselves


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 6, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I used to have them all in groups like triangles
> But
> For some reason recently a bunch of shortcuts deleted themselves


rip


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I came to find out the best Linux version of OBS was through snap, so I tried setting up snap on Linux Mint and didn't like the results. I didn't like needing another method of monitoring updating because Mint doesn't play nicely with snap by default. So I went on an adventure to find an OS that played nice with snap! I tried Manjaro and that running for a week until I tried to actually it and reason, the sound drivers broke during the stream. I then tried it on another laptop and had that running, until the GPU drivers decided they didn't want to play nicely with OBS. I really don't like Arch Linux nor Arch-based distros. So I did more research and found out Zorin OS plays nicely with both flatpak and snap out of the box on their latest beta, so I am testing that out now.
> View attachment 261876View attachment 261877
> Edit: want to add that I also tried KDE Neon for like 2 days and KDE still doesn't play nice with my GPU. It was actually fun and I would be using it now if it didn't require additional work just keep running.


God I despite snaps so much. What do you mean by snap having the best version of OBS? I thought flatpak had the best version due to it including a patch for Wayland support back when mainline OBS didn't.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2021)

matpower said:


> God I despite snaps so much. What do you mean by snap having the best version of OBS? I thought flatpak had the best version due to it including a patch for Wayland support back when mainline OBS didn't.


I really don't have any strong feelings towards snap and it just seems to get the job done for what I need. The flatpak version was missing some features, like being able to embed web links and desktop sound capture. You can install these missing but the snap version has all of the features by default. I can try/use both on Zorin OS, which is actually the reason why I am using Zorin OS now and why I looked for an OS that had both enabled either by default or optionally enabled. Right now I am trying to set this laptop up as having everything I need for streaming and just having the most simple method possible to maintain updates.


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (May 27, 2021)

An old Gentoo install of mine. It's Window Maker, in case someone wants to know what window manager i was using.


----------



## JimPlayz912 (May 27, 2021)

Currently using this one:


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2021)

Ancient Magus' Bride is still an amazing anime


----------



## nxwing (May 27, 2021)

Used to rock a dual monitor set-up for my laptop but I had to move rooms and am now back to just using my laptop without any secondary screen.


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2021)

Pride month is right around the corner ^-^


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 1, 2021)

happi almost pride monf x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 265071
> happi almost pride monf x3



Pepe,the unhappy Frog....


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2021)

I have more Pride themes for this week!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2021)

After I took out my nudie pic. LoL


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 16, 2021)

Here's my current desktop.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 16, 2021)

nxwing said:


> Used to rock a dual monitor set-up for my laptop but I had to move rooms and am now back to just using my laptop without any secondary screen.
> View attachment 264465 View attachment 264468



ooowww I love the dragon one.


----------



## rensenware (Jul 10, 2021)

been rocking this setup for a long time, probably going to switch to gentoo and start playing around more when i get my new pc next month


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2021)

I'll post my Windows desktop later, but here's my macOS 12 desktop


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Kingy (Aug 31, 2021)

Been a hot while since I posted here. But, back on Arch Linux!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 31, 2021)

windows 11 is my default os dont mind me


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 274524
> windows 11 is my default os dont mind me


is that Win11?

EDIT : NVM, didnt see the text below the pic


----------



## rimoJO (Sep 1, 2021)

my desktop is boring so here's my secondary laptop's desktop



i don't have many programs on it right now, i installed everything off of cds because it doesn't have internet lol
edit: it has internet now


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 15, 2021)

Updated post. I thought this looked cool.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 16, 2021)

I use Wallpaper Engine so a screenshot doesn't really do it justice, it looks way better in motion. TranslucentTB because I don't like an opaque taskbar... also my OCD makes desktop icons a big no. Might seem boring to some, but I like the feeling of hurtling through space.


----------



## MSX (Sep 21, 2021)

*Insert I use Arch btw meme here*


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 26, 2021)

I was checking out a live usb of garuda dr460nized gaming edition and I think if I was gonna switch to linux permanently it would be this distro.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## nxwing (Oct 19, 2021)

Finally got around to installing Pop!_OS and have never looked back. Screenshot was from a few days ago and not much has changed since. Still have my Windows partition just in case but generally, I'm gonna stick with this from now on as much as possible.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 19, 2021)

Just updated from 3.1


----------



## rensenware (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## kakyoku (Oct 20, 2021)

This is for my school laptop (I'm in school right now) I might be able to post one of my main PC  when I  get home but for now this is it. I change my wallpaper alot (this one right now is from the homestuck website)  but the general layout of my computer usually stays the same (give or take one or two shortcuts every now and then)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 20, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 257452
> until i get an external gpu, im stuck on windows 10


update: i got an external gpu


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 29, 2021)

Swapped the HDD out for an SSD yesterday.
2010 MBP I use at work running 10.13.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> my desktop is boring so here's my secondary laptop's desktop
> View attachment 274581
> i don't have many programs on it right now, i installed everything off of cds because it doesn't have internet lol
> edit: it has internet now


Windows Mistake Edition?


----------



## coolkid (Oct 31, 2021)

dont mind me im using 2 monitors


----------



## E1ite007 (Oct 31, 2021)

New laptop, new desktop (with Windows 11):



Spoiler: Picture


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2021)

I love Angel Beats
MacOS


KDE neon:


----------



## spoggi (Nov 8, 2021)

My desktop


----------



## mewtek (Nov 10, 2021)

Still stuck running macOS 10.13.6 for the time being, but looking to get an AMD GPU so I can run Monterey/Big Sur


----------



## nxwing (Nov 11, 2021)

Upgraded to Pop! 21.04 and did a bit of theming. Gonna go distro hopping soon.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 26, 2021)

Recently got an M1 MacBook Air. Pretty solid device but still not overall used to it.


----------



## soup1 (Dec 20, 2021)

I quite like my desktop rn 
CPU: Ryzen 3 3200G
GPU: MSI GTX 1050ti
RAM: Mixed Corsair and Value 16GB 2666mhz
I'm broke gimme a break


----------



## rimoJO (Dec 31, 2021)

upgraded laptop to ubuntu


----------



## Caleck (Dec 31, 2021)

This is what I've been using and I do like it, but I wish there was a good version without, y'know, all the scientist corpses.


----------



## rensenware (Jan 1, 2022)

Caleck said:


> View attachment 291872
> 
> This is what I've been using and I do like it, but I wish there was a good version without, y'know, all the scientist corpses.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 1, 2022)

I can't. I have a male nude on it.   LoL [pic of me]


----------



## Caleck (Jan 1, 2022)

jupitteer said:


> View attachment 292063


Holy shit thank you


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 1, 2022)

CPG said:


> View attachment 292064







Happy Now? lol  [secretly changes it back to the nudie pic of me]


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I can't. I have a male nude on it.   LoL [pic of me]


…Why?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 1, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> …Why?



uh, duh. nude pic. you can't post that on here.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> uh, duh. nude pic. you can't post that on here.


No, why is your wallpaper a naked picture of yourself?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 1, 2022)

possibly conceited?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 577981 (Jan 7, 2022)

JacobReaper said:


> currently using this one, just changed it..  but im changing it soon again -___-
> 
> [Redacted, I'm A New User So It Wouldn't Let Me Replicate The Link]
> 
> dont know why its so small -__- DARN YOU PHOTOBUCKET!! lol


WHY ARE YOU STILL ON WINDOWS XP???


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2022)

Radiation said:


> WHY ARE YOU STILL ON WINDOWS XP???


That post is from 2007 ._.
Side note, playing around with Conky. Currently just messing with some popular themes


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 7, 2022)

Radiation said:


> WHY ARE YOU STILL ON WINDOWS XP???


i know this may sound crazy but that post was from 2007

anyway


----------



## Deleted member 577981 (Jan 9, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> That post is from 2007 ._.


Dang it.
I need to start paying attention to dates.


----------



## nxwing (Jan 12, 2022)

Distrohopped for a about a few months but eventually ended up back at Pop!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Macbook Pro

Linux Mint


----------



## averne (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 14, 2022)

trying out reviOS
oh yeah and i like house cat alliance


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 14, 2022)

BoneMonkey said:


> Post a pic of your desktop wallpaper !
> 
> i need a new wallpaper for my desktop cant find a good one


I know the post is from '07 but screw it.

Mario Galaxy wallpaper on Windows 11.

I however disabled the apps that show, it's a mess right now.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> I know the post is from '07 but screw it.
> 
> Mario Galaxy wallpaper on Windows 11.
> 
> I however disabled the apps that show, it's a mess right now.


You don’t have to quote the OP to reply to a thread


----------



## niklakis (Jan 15, 2022)

For the left screen I recorded a timelapse from Outer Wilds and used Lively Wallpaper to use the video as a background


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2022)

Currently playing with Debian on an old laptop that I've been trying to repurpose


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Currently playing with Debian on an old laptop that I've been trying to repurpose
> View attachment 295770View attachment 295771


Nice. Linux is good when you want to re-purpose old hardware I agree.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> Nice. Linux is good when you want to re-purpose old hardware I agree.


I've been a dedicated Linux user since 06. So it's kind of just good for my everything.


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I've been a dedicated Linux user since 06. So it's kind of just good for my everything.


Damn! That is dedication to Linux for that long, kudos. 

Yeah use the operating system that's good for you, Windows, Linux & Mac have a time and place for certain people and if Linux works for you then all the more power.

BTW I did the same thing for my desktop, distro is Linux Mint Cinnamon, like on how it's not that bloated compared to Windows 10 yet, should try some more distros tho.


----------



## alexleeuf (Feb 2, 2022)

BoneMonkey said:


> Post a pic of your desktop wallpaper !
> 
> i need a new wallpaper for my desktop cant find a good one


oh, man, initialed in 2007?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> Damn! That is dedication to Linux for that long, kudos.
> 
> Yeah use the operating system that's good for you, Windows, Linux & Mac have a time and place for certain people and if Linux works for you then all the more power.
> 
> BTW I did the same thing for my desktop, distro is Linux Mint Cinnamon, like on how it's not that bloated compared to Windows 10 yet, should try some more distros tho.


I use Linux Mint on my main laptop.


----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I use Linux Mint on my main laptop.
> View attachment 296895View attachment 296896


Oh dang that's some good ricing my guy, nice!


----------



## FrankyFX (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2022)

Decided it was time to play around with Debian Sid


----------



## Deleted member 480355 (Feb 12, 2022)

Two monitors, plenty of space for icons. I like to keep everything I need within arm's reach. If I try to clean it up I get too obsessive, so I just try to leave it as-is.


----------



## nxwing (Feb 12, 2022)

Tried out Ultramarine on my laptop and I really like it. Fedora's pretty good and vanilla GNOME is also pretty usable and simple. Gonna stay on this one for a while.

I also recently built a desktop (Ryzen 5 3600, Nvidia RTX 3060, 16 GB DDR4 RAM) but that's stuck on Windows since I'm having audio problems on Linux and since I can't use an Ethernet cable as of the moment, the TP-Link Wifi Adapter I have doesn't seem to work that well with Linux)


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## rensenware (Feb 22, 2022)

Tried out Gnome again, coming from a minimal dwm setup, and I'm shocked at how good it's gotten nowadays. The default workflow is already super similar to what I ended up with on dwm, so I'm gonna give it a serious try for a while. The integration for calendar, alarms, etc. is super nice.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2022)

rensenware said:


> Tried out Gnome again, coming from a minimal dwm setup, and I'm shocked at how good it's gotten nowadays. The default workflow is already super similar to what I ended up with on dwm, so I'm gonna give it a serious try for a while. The integration for calendar, alarms, etc. is super nice.
> 
> View attachment 299190View attachment 299191


What distro ya running? Also GNOME 3 was pants before, but I’ve been looking to give it another try


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## rensenware (Feb 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> What distro ya running? Also GNOME 3 was pants before, but I’ve been looking to give it another try


Arch.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2022)

nothing amazing.  I haven't pimped out my system, just use it for doing console related stuff.  it's a bit messy atm.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 10, 2022)

This is my actual desktop. My big PC runs XP while my laptop runs Windows 11 lol.


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2022)

haven't been in this thread for a while.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 20, 2022)

Flame said:


> haven't been in this thread for a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 302547


Why do you use three internet browsers?


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Why do you use three internet browsers?



I don't really use Firefox. but still have it there. Vivaldi is my main browser on this system. brave is the one i use for cross platform for syncing.

I use different setups across my different systems.


im open to suggestions of course.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 24, 2022)

Spoiler









Yes I use a 5:4 as my main monitor. Web browsing is a lot more comfortable on a narrower screen. I have a 16:9 on the side for games and media.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 28, 2022)

I have Nobara for about a week now on my desktop and I love it. Should probably get another monitor soon.


----------



## rensenware (Mar 29, 2022)

Gnome is fantastic, love how polished it's gotten nowadays and I'd be perfectly happy using it permanently. Back on my main setup for most things tho.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 2, 2022)

Cute girl and pretty colours!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2022)

After months of debating, we decided it was time to try Fedora with GNOME again


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 5, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> After months of debating, we decided it was time to try Fedora with GNOME again


cute anime girl


----------



## rensenware (Apr 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> After months of debating, we decided it was time to try Fedora with GNOME again
> View attachment 304860View attachment 304861


What extension are you using to make the top bar clear?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2022)

rensenware said:


> What extension are you using to make the top bar clear?


https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/3960/transparent-top-bar-adjustable-transparency/


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2022)

oh. Wait till I take a sip of COFFEE. Is this what you wanted? LoL


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> oh. Wait till I take a sip of COFFEE. Is this what you wanted? LoL
> 
> View attachment 305432


it should have been this mug you were drinking the coffee out of


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 1, 2022)

straight outta 2009 huh


----------



## matpower (May 1, 2022)

I'm still using GNOME after all this time, and arguably still my favorite desktop experience of all time. GNOME 42 has been quite nice overall too.


----------



## Takokeshi (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Pk11 (May 2, 2022)

My desktop is about as boring as it gets , I usually just use the default backgrounds and it's usually pretty clean... Last time I sent a screenshot of my phone someone said they thought it was a stock photo lol


----------



## CPG_ (May 7, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2022)




----------



## CPG_ (May 7, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 309128View attachment 309129


based fedora user


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2022)

blumbus said:


> based fedora user


Started using Fedora again over a month ago. I am impressed by the progress they've made over the years! I stopped using it when I stopped using GNOME3. I kept an eye on the project and decided it was time to give it another try, only to find out it's fucking amazing again!


----------



## pinbi7 (May 7, 2022)

only wallpaper that should EVER be used.jpg


----------



## AncientBoi (May 7, 2022)

pinbi7 said:


> only wallpaper that should EVER be used.jpg



[Bans that as porn] LoL


----------



## pinbi7 (May 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [Bans that as porn] LoL


not porn, only the BEST

although those hips SHOULD be illegal


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2022)

Fedora 36!


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2022)

Trying out Chrome OS for the first time in years. My wife has a Chromebook she isn't using and I decided to use it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2022)

blumbus said:


> View attachment 309056


thank you so much for filiming this in a way where the actual fucking text is unreadable and i can barely see what's on your screen


----------



## CPG_ (May 13, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> thank you so much for filiming this in a way where the actual fucking text is unreadable and i can barely see what's on your screen


lol sorry here is a better version
anyway endeavouros is better


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2022)

blumbus said:


> lol sorry here is a better version
> anyway endeavouros is better
> View attachment 309745


imma be real. i don't give a shit i just felt like hating


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2022)

anyways here's my desktop. i used to have rainmeter but the performance impact was just too much


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 13, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 309759
> anyways here's my desktop. i used to have rainmeter but the performance impact was just too much


imagine using spotify
this post was made by MP3/FLAC gang


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> imagine using spotify
> this post was made by MP3/FLAC gang
> View attachment 309763


a) pirated music users trying not to bring up the fact that they pirate music for 5 seconds(impossible)
>winamp 
please kid. 
here's a photo with an actual good music player :^)


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 13, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> a) pirated music users trying not to bring up the fact that they pirate music for 5 seconds(impossible)
> >winamp
> please kid.
> here's a photo with an actual good music player :^)
> View attachment 309764


hey ill have you know that i bought a majority of those albums from bandcamp 
what music player is that though, does it have a visualizer like milkdrop
I use WACUP which is basically just short for winamp community update project


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> what music player is that though, does it have a visualizer like milkdrop


foobar, there's stuff out there to bring things like milkdrop, but i never really delved into that, if i really want milkdrop, ill open winamp, i have both applications synced to the same folders


----------



## Aatube (May 13, 2022)

Here's mine. It's from a video which is why there's a watermark. Unfortunately this is the highest resolution I could find without upscaling it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> heres another background i use on my linux laptop
> View attachment 257403


damn, i forgot how clean cinnamon looked, i really need to try it out again sometime


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> hey ill have you know that i bought a majority of those albums from bandcamp


proofs 


only albums i pirate are for old game music that i can only get via cd, i dont think its worth buying them physically


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

Laptop after i accidently punched it

Laptop after i decided hitting it more couldn't hurt, as it was already broke.

Vizio TV with RGB input being used as the monitor for the VGA laptop (don't ask how it fits or works)


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> View attachment 309906
> Laptop after i accidently punched it
> View attachment 309907
> Laptop after i decided hitting it more couldn't hurt, as it was already broke.
> ...


Please don't punch laptops, they lack the ability to fight back.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Please don't punch laptops, they lack the ability to fight back.


we need to bring awareness to domestic laptop abuse. its truly a sad thing to see
The awful stuff i've seen people do to poor defensless laptops... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



truly abhorrent


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Please don't punch laptops, they lack the ability to fight back.


I promise the first time was on accident, I was playing Wii at the time, and accidently swung into the laptop screen.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> I promise the first time was on accident, I was playing Wii at the time, and accidently swung into the laptop screen.



this is why i say the wii is a dangerous console... it's corrupting the minds of society at large to think assaulting screens is a totally normal thing to do. the wii u on the other hand teaches the beauty of screens and how they can be used to create majestic things


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> proofs View attachment 309905
> only albums i pirate are for old game music that i can only get via cd, i dont think its worth buying


interesting. personally im more of a physical media guy


----------



## TomRiddle (May 28, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> interesting. personally im more of a physical media guy



It's always nice seeing people supporting physical media, that I'll commend. 

Nowadays I'm not into physical media as much, (especially with the coronavirus pandemic exacerbating that for me) but I do realize the importance of owning your own media and opposing DRM.

Suppose I do host a Plex Server, but other then that I steam music and buy games digitally for the most part (guess I could get into music files and buy off on GOG instead I guess).

Either way I'll genuinely dislike the day digital completely replaces physical media (which hopefully isn't anytime soon), because the cons of the former are still too great for being a primary option, but who I am to complain?


----------



## Elodain (May 29, 2022)

My current Wallpaper.

Re-L from Ergo Proxy


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 29, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## TomRiddle (May 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 311759View attachment 311760



Ohh Fedora, nice stuff Catboy!

Meanwhile I've recently switched to Linux Mint Cinnamon as my daily driver on my laptop (for now, at least).

On the bottom is what it currently looks like, never did any ricing on it but added a Gray Fox wallpaper to it if that makes it special in any way.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

TomRiddle said:


> Ohh Fedora, nice stuff Catboy!
> 
> Meanwhile I've recently switched to Linux Mint Cinnamon as my daily driver on my laptop (for now, at least).
> 
> On the bottom is what it currently looks like, never did any ricing on it but added a Gray Fox wallpaper to it if that makes it special in any way.View attachment 311770


I love Mint but decided to try Fedora as my driver for a few months


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 30, 2022)

my desktop has changed a bit since april and so has my songlist too for some goofy ahh reason.
i had to take this screenshot in 1440p because temp didn't like the size of the 4k one very much


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 30, 2022)

TomRiddle said:


> (guess I could get into music files and buy off on GOG instead I guess).


getting games DRM free doesn't really have much of a benefit besides having more control over the files, but getting music files over streaming has multiple benefits. Far superior audio quality, not having to worry about your music getting removed from the platform suddenly, getting all the extra content that comes with the album (albeit in a digital format)
I don't hate on spotify to be 'cool' or 'contrarian' i hate it because it doesn't really benefit artists and is kind of a pointless service (for me at least) when downloading exists and music files are small as fuck anyways


----------



## WG481 (May 30, 2022)

My wallpaper literally being the default for every OS.


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> my desktop has changed a bit since april and so has my songlist too for some goofy ahh reason.
> i had to take this screenshot in 1440p because temp didn't like the size of the 4k one very much


Why is your UI scale set so high?


----------



## willowpoke (May 30, 2022)

Currently using this Popplio wallpaper


 I just really like Popplio -w-


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 30, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Why is your UI scale set so high?


well cuz it was in 1440p, in 4k it would appear much less large


----------



## Korozin (Jun 2, 2022)

Excuse the messy icons   Been meaning to clean it to being almost none but haven't gotten around to it


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 2, 2022)

Korozin said:


> Excuse the messy icons   Been meaning to clean it to being almost none but haven't gotten around to it
> 
> View attachment 312304


Is this Slackware or some kind of Open SUSE Linux?


----------



## Korozin (Jun 2, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> Is this Slackware or some kind of Open SUSE Linux?


It's Kali


----------



## rensenware (Jun 2, 2022)

New laptop. Running Fedora Silverblue 36 this time, and it's amazing.


----------



## Pk11 (Jun 6, 2022)

Leopard is such a pretty OS, I miss its design...


----------



## TomRiddle (Jun 8, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> getting games DRM free doesn't really have much of a benefit besides having more control over the files



I mean I know what you're trying to say with DRM free gaming only having one advantage to it but to me at least it sort of rubs me the wrong way, like it's insignificant (even though I know that's not what you're trying to do).



64bitmodels said:


> but getting music files over streaming has multiple benefits. Far superior audio quality, not having to worry about your music getting removed from the platform suddenly, getting all the extra content that comes with the album (albeit in a digital format)


This part intrigues me the most, I do like the promise of having ownership of the media while experiencing the audio in a vastly superior way, the extra stuff is nice I guess.


64bitmodels said:


> I don't hate on spotify to be mainstream i hate it because it doesn't really benefit artists and is kind of a pointless service (for me at least) when downloading exists and music files are small as fuck anyways



Yeah personally I kind of don't want to pay for Spotify when (YouTube + Ublock Origin) is kind of enough for me frankly for free, seems like a waste at that point.

But overall I just might be sold on using music files, but I'd like some recommendations on good, lossless music formats (IE. Flac) and a nice application to manage all of my music.

As always thank you and have a nice day <3.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 8, 2022)

TomRiddle said:


> I mean I know what you're trying to say with DRM free gaming only having one advantage to it but to me at least it sort of rubs me the wrong way, like it's insignificant (even though I know that's not what you're trying to do).
> 
> 
> This part intrigues me the most, I do like the promise of having ownership of the media while experiencing the audio in a vastly superior way, the extra stuff is nice I guess.
> ...


if you want to get the most out of flac files you're gonna need a real good set of headphones, a DAC and an amp
Depending on the headphones an amp isn't necessary (if the impedance/ohms aren't that high you won't need an amp) but a DAC is a #1 priority.
do the rest of the research yourself, it's 12 am over here lol
Also, while i can understand the appeal of no DRM gaming, I really don't care that much since i have enough faith in valve to keep all of my games safe and playable. Also, the files are on my hard drive so i can just crack them if push comes to shove


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 10, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 313279View attachment 313280



Widescreen?


----------



## rensenware (Jun 25, 2022)

Gave Silverblue a real go, and while I liked a lot about it, there are just small papercuts that pile up for my usecase with it. The main one is that QT applications on gnome integrate like shit, with gnome's QGnomePlatform theme for them being terrible looking, having issues with dark icons on dark backgrounds, qt themes being generally less available as Flatpaks, etc. A QT application I really need is Strawberry, a qt6-based music player. I tried to just use rpm-ostree to layer strawberry and kvantum with a different qt theme on top of it . . . but Fedora's kvantum release doesn't support qt6 like on the other distros I use. I tried other ways of getting around this with using toolbox / distrobox containers, but then graphical applications don't integrate well and have other problems . . . It just piles up on me and gets on my nerves. I think its image-based approach is definitely the future, but it's not ready yet for me. Fortunate to know that a few of them will disappear with future updates, though. I'm excited for what it's going to offer in the future when it (hopefully) becomes the way normal Fedora Workstation works.

And so I'm back on my usual arch setup. I put more effort into securing my system and making it more resilient with full disk encryption, secure boot with unified kernel images, automatic snapshots and backups, and selinux with apparmor to get it on par with Fedora Silverblue's level of general security and seamlessness. It's gone pretty well.


----------



## CPG_ (Jul 16, 2022)

solust


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 16, 2022)

CPG_ said:


> solust
> View attachment 318125


I like your wallpaper. Can I have a source?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 16, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> I like your wallpaper. Can I have a source?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2022)

It's been a while.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 16, 2022)

Mama Looigi said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## rensenware (Jul 17, 2022)

Always gayming.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 17, 2022)

View attachment 318272
Here, why not.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 17, 2022)

Here's my Windows 10 desktop. I also have Manjaro and macOS 11 but the desktop stays pretty empty on those.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 17, 2022)

mine pretty much looks the same, very basic, but I did clean up some of the unused icons on the desktop.  I've never put a desktop background on it, probably never will:


----------



## nxwing (Jul 17, 2022)

Fresh install of Nobara 36 on my laptop


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jul 17, 2022)

I spent a lot of time creating custom icons for all my emulators and games





I use Arch btw


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 17, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> View attachment 318271
> View attachment 318272
> Here, why not.



 Think you can sneak more icons and shortcuts on there?  lol


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> mine pretty much looks the same, very basic, but I did clean up some of the unused icons on the desktop.  I've never put a desktop background on it, probably never will:
> 
> View attachment 318279



I got easily tired of that one waaay back when. And even more so with the Old Windows logo whith the white background before then. yuk. lol


----------



## godreborn (Jul 17, 2022)

damn, that's a mess.  I prefer my experience to be streamlined, and functionality over style.


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 18, 2022)

I tend to have desktop icons disabled, but usually I switch out wallpapers every couple of weeks. Currently it's a Calvin and Hobbes wallpaper! 



Spoiler: Wallpaper


----------



## godreborn (Jul 18, 2022)

trimmed it down a bit more w/ desktop icons:





I might do a wallpaper, but what should it be?  I thought about changing the wallpaper to fit whatever game I'm playing at the time.  what do you guys think?


----------



## impeeza (Jul 18, 2022)

Crabbing for walking on the wild again!


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Think you can sneak more icons and shortcuts on there?  lol


Probably could, and some installers actually have! Fucks up the placement of everything if it moves when it's overfilled though.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318434
> 
> Crabbing for walking on the wild again!



Looks like an overhead view of one of the maps in Steams Arma 3. LoL


----------



## impeeza (Jul 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Looks like an overhead view of one of the maps in Steams Arma 3. LoL


We call it here "Los Charcos" (puddles) are near of my home but with the pandemic situation on my country and my illnes I will have to wait some months more until visit them again. ;(


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> We call it here "Los Charcos" (puddles) are near of my home but with the pandemic situation on my country and my illnes I will have to wait some months more until visit them again. ;(



[Hoping for a speedy recovery, so that you may do so]


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 19, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> View attachment 318449


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## godreborn (Jul 23, 2022)

made some changes, no more desktop shortcut icons, and a wallpaper.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> made some changes, no more desktop shortcut icons, and a wallpaper.
> 
> View attachment 319137



THat, made me dizzy. lol


----------



## godreborn (Jul 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> THat, made me dizzy. lol


maybe I should've used a picture of @JuanBaNaNa naked?  that's certainly something I could get "behind."


----------



## godreborn (Jul 23, 2022)

the play-by-play, added dark theme, using white icons now instead of black, and I added a dark blue color instead of yellow, which looked like shit:


----------



## CPG_ (Jul 23, 2022)

checking out arch linux and kde


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 319212View attachment 319214


You have the biggest "linux user" energy that I can think of of anyone on these forums
that is absolutely a complement from one to another :^)


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You have the biggest "linux user" energy that I can think of of anyone on these forums
> that is absolutely a complement from one to another :^)


Dedicated Linux user since 2006 and that won't be changing.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Dedicated Linux user since 2006 and that won't be changing.


Fucking based. I've just now been converted as of a week ago, currently distrohopping. My laptop, Dell Precision M4800 plays nicely with any distro I through at it once I set a proper i8kfan profile, but I'm considering installing it on my desktop too. The only thing I'll be keeping is a like 30 GB Windows 10 partition just to play Destiny 2.


----------



## CPG_ (Jul 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 319212View attachment 319214


based fedora user as usual


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

CPG_ said:


> based fedora user as usual


Might be switching my main back to Mint and keeping Fedora as my secondary OS. Fedora is amazing but suffers from slightly too many issues with being cutting edge. They aren't like major breaking issues, but they are annoying enough to make it just slightly less fun as a daily driver. I need the stability that Mint provides.


LainaGabranth said:


> Fucking based. I've just now been converted as of a week ago, currently distrohopping. My laptop, Dell Precision M4800 plays nicely with any distro I through at it once I set a proper i8kfan profile, but I'm considering installing it on my desktop too. The only thing I'll be keeping is a like 30 GB Windows 10 partition just to play Destiny 2.


I spent forever distro hopping and I've been able to settle on Linux Mint and Fedora. Fedora for cutting-edge software and Mint for stability. I do enjoy other distros but I tend to find most of them to have issues with my main laptop or issues that hold them back from being a daily driver.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I spent forever distro hopping and I've been able to settle on Linux Mint and Fedora. Fedora for cutting-edge software and Mint for stability. I do enjoy other distros but I tend to find most of them to have issues with my main laptop or issues that hold them back from being a daily driver.


Yeah, same boat here. I've found the most success with Ubuntu with the Unity desktop. God I love that old ass UI. I'll find my niche in time, but so far it's a tie between LXDE and Unity desktops.

Oh wait!! I can boot both! That's the best fucking part of Linux. I have so much RAM in my laptop that my desktop is just whatever fucking mood I'm in now. Windows never gave me that kind of freedom, it just forced choices onto me that I either liked (windows 8 full screen start) or hate (everything about 11)


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yeah, same boat here. I've found the most success with Ubuntu with the Unity desktop. God I love that old ass UI. I'll find my niche in time, but so far it's a tie between LXDE and Unity desktops.
> 
> Oh wait!! I can boot both! That's the best fucking part of Linux. I have so much RAM in my laptop that my desktop is just whatever fucking mood I'm in now. Windows never gave me that kind of freedom, it just forced choices onto me that I either liked (windows 8 full screen start) or hate (everything about 11)


I wish I could recommend Ubuntu to people but their annoying attempts to push Snap have stopped me from doing so these days. Snap having a proprietary backend really fucking ruins the packages for me and it's why I actively avoid snap. Ubuntu replacing more and more packages with Snap is why I avoid Ubuntu. Freedom is part of what keeps me using Linux, which is both a blessing and a curse. Sometimes there's too much freedom and you end up overwhelmed by choices. Sometimes you are like me and had enough to kind of know what you want. This is actually why I am looking at Mint again. Mint has never done me wrong and I really can't find that same level of stability and functionality in most distros. Solus used to be my favorite but their years of dragging their feet have kind of made me fall out of love with it.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 24, 2022)

I have had to many shitty experiences with linux in the past (Corrupted my SSD, Crashing on startup, broke my laptop ect.) and im still lovin my Windows 10 PC (With some mods here and there and a linux subsystem to shutup linux nerds)


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 24, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I have had to many shitty experiences with linux in the past (Corrupted my SSD, Crashing on startup, broke my laptop ect.) and im still lovin my Windows 10 PC (With some mods here and there and a linux subsystem to shutup linux nerds)


WINDOWS USER!!! LOL!!!!



The Catboy said:


> I wish I could recommend Ubuntu to people but their annoying attempts to push Snap have stopped me from doing so these days. Snap having a proprietary backend really fucking ruins the packages for me and it's why I actively avoid snap. Ubuntu replacing more and more packages with Snap is why I avoid Ubuntu. Freedom is part of what keeps me using Linux, which is both a blessing and a curse. Sometimes there's too much freedom and you end up overwhelmed by choices. Sometimes you are like me and had enough to kind of know what you want. This is actually why I am looking at Mint again. Mint has never done me wrong and I really can't find that same level of stability and functionality in most distros. Solus used to be my favorite but their years of dragging their feet have kind of made me fall out of love with it.


I like Snap personally, it just works™
I like freedom to choose, but I like something working more, and it just works, and it has the packages I want, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> WINDOWS USER!!! LOL!!!!


You realize i still use linux from time to time right? Img from an Alienware 17 R2 I still use for things like watching video's playing light games and browsing the net.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 24, 2022)

OH NO NO NO

ALIENWARE OWNER TOO


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I like Snap personally, it just works™
> I like freedom to choose, but I like something working more, and it just works, and it has the packages I want, so I'm fine with it.


I like portable packages on Linux, which is why I use a mix of Flatpak and Appimages but I don't like that Snap has a proprietary backend that limits the usability of their packages. The best part of a portable package should be that anyone can these packages and be able to host/distribute them, but you currently can't do that with Snap. Snap is completely dependent on Canonical, which is kind of an oof when it comes to Linux and open source software.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> OH NO NO NO
> 
> ALIENWARE OWNER TOO


I guess i scare you now.... well BOO


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I like portable packages on Linux, which is why I use a mix of Flatpak and Appimages but I don't like that Snap has a proprietary backend that limits the usability of their packages. The best part of a portable package should be that anyone can these packages and be able to host/distribute them, but you currently can't do that with Snap. Snap is completely dependent on Canonical, which is kind of an oof when it comes to Linux and open source software.


Oh no don't get me wrong, your complaints are valid. They just don't affect me personally YET. I will reach a point in time with Linux usage and knowledge that I can come to be annoyed by these changes. I already get the vibe that Snap prioritizes noobies over people who want total control over the OS, and in time I will come to loathe that just as I did with Windows overall design.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Oh no don't get me wrong, your complaints are valid. They just don't affect me personally YET. I will reach a point in time with Linux usage and knowledge that I can come to be annoyed by these changes. I already get the vibe that Snap prioritizes noobies over people who want total control over the OS, and in time I will come to loathe that just as I did with Windows overall design.


My years as a Linux user have tainted my presentation of software distribution. I actually like how Snap packages their stuff, it's a lot easier to understand. Flatpak is kind of there but still has some confusing sorting that Unix-like operating systems struggle with. I want to like snap, but that one glaring flaw ruins it for us.


----------



## CPG_ (Jul 29, 2022)

linux just wasnt working out for me so i went to a windows 11 lite iso




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 29, 2022)

Pic of a dell i own 




Its old but it runs minecraft


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 29, 2022)

I like that man in the window.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I like that man in the window.
> 
> View attachment 320228


Linus watches me commit unholy acts of modding on my fallout install's


----------



## CPG_ (Aug 5, 2022)

CPG_ said:


> linux just wasnt working out for me so i went to a windows 11 lite iso


just ignore this ok thnx


----------



## impeeza (Aug 5, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I have had to many shitty experiences with linux in the past (Corrupted my SSD, Crashing on startup, broke my laptop ect.) and im still lovin my Windows 10 PC (With some mods here and there and a linux subsystem to shutup linux nerds)
> View attachment 319225


Hi, What start menu replacement do you use?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Hi, What start menu replacement do you use?


Classic Shell. you can customize Windows 11 ,10, 8.1, and 7 taskbar fully... used it to change it over to a 90's base one.

http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 6, 2022)

lol basically always the same xD


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Classic Shell. you can customize Windows 11 ,10, 8.1, and 7 taskbar fully... used it to change it over to a 90's base one.
> 
> http://www.classicshell.net/


I can't imagine not using classic shell... such a lifesaver of a start menu


----------



## Flame (Aug 9, 2022)

clean


----------



## rensenware (Aug 10, 2022)

Use Open Shell instead of Classic Shell, the latter is no longer maintained

https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu


----------



## CPG_ (Aug 10, 2022)

rensenware said:


> Use Open Shell instead of Classic Shell, the latter is no longer maintained
> 
> https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu


bump
openshell is just the stronger version of classic shell


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2022)

Flame said:


> clean
> 
> View attachment 321959



But.. But it looks sooo lonely.


----------



## Flame (Aug 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> But.. But it looks sooo lonely.



is this better?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2022)

Flame said:


> is this better?
> 
> View attachment 322221


I prefer the clean but I also dislike desktop icons


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 13, 2022)

ok. Cange the Icons to pics of me @Flame

hehehehe hahahahahahaha


----------



## Tsukiru (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 15, 2022)

Updated Old Ass Dell desktop


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 15, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 322754
> 
> Updated Old Ass Dell desktop


i love that desktop backgrount, where did you get it from lmao


----------



## dexter00 (Aug 15, 2022)

I was trying to find a good sub for my first comment, and i think that one is good. 
Wallpaper made by my friend, Fedora and Gnome.
And hello everyone!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 15, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> i love that desktop backgrount, where did you get it from lmao







Enjoy!

Oh yea, came from twitter


----------



## TomRiddle (Aug 18, 2022)

This is what my primary monitor looks like on my current PC, background is from wallpaper engine.


----------



## emigre (Sep 4, 2022)

I use wallpaper engine.


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2022)

emigre said:


> View attachment 325713
> 
> I use wallpaper engine.



nice a 16K desktop.


----------



## rensenware (Sep 10, 2022)

Minas Tirith


----------



## City (Sep 10, 2022)

Took it yesterday but forgot to post it.






Artist


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

My Trashy Dell with a persona desktop


----------



## aerglass (Sep 10, 2022)

well. you are looking at it, i do not really have a computer, my computer is dead and the one that im using is of the family. it is painfully slow.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 11, 2022)

my windows parition




my linux parition


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2022)

And we are back to Linux Mint


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 13, 2022)

Back on 7.....


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2022)

Noticed some small issues and did some quick fixes


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2022)

Regular reminder for everyone to please watch Made in Abyss


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## LandonAndEmma (Sep 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 91284


EVER OASIS!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2022)

LandonAndEmma said:


> EVER OASIS!


A blast from the past for one of the best 3DS games! I wish they would port it over to the Switch! 
I also miss Solus, I do hope the new leader finally finishes all the promises made for Solus.


----------



## CPG_ (Sep 24, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



kde is indeed a thing


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2022)

Watch Edgerunners


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2022)

my programming setup


----------



## impeeza (Oct 1, 2022)

Isn't my wallpaper, but HIPPO BIRTDAY GBATEMP!


----------



## Ricken (Oct 5, 2022)

Will I ever change up my desktop?  The world may never know.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 12, 2022)

CPG_ said:


> View attachment 319179
> checking out arch linux and kde


what font is that?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 16, 2022)

Just reinstalled windows, working on my linux partiton rn


----------



## CPG_ (Oct 18, 2022)

he's looking at my cursor :3


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 20, 2022)

Anyone knows where can I buy such T-Shirt?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## CPG_ (Oct 28, 2022)

lappy setup


----------



## godreborn (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't like clutter on my desktop, so I put some of my more used stuff on the taskbar.  I'm a minimalist if possible, in some things.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't like clutter on my desktop, so I put some of my more used stuff on the taskbar.  I'm a minimalist if possible, in some things.



[gets dizzy [more than my usual self] and falls] CRASH ! [to the floor]


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't like clutter on my desktop, so I put some of my more used stuff on the taskbar.  I'm a minimalist if possible, in some things.


Wallpaper looks so trippy.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 28, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Wallpaper looks so trippy.


my laptop takes LSD.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> my laptop takes LSD.



I really don't like drugs, but lemme try that.

 jk jk jk


----------



## godreborn (Oct 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I really don't like drugs, but lemme try that.
> 
> jk jk jk


my laptop is pushing peer pressure now.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

Here's mine at the moment. Had to take my nude selfie off of it first. 





Bath, England


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 28, 2022)

I found out you can hide the icons on your desktop (on windows 10, not sure about other versions) by right-clicking the desktop, going to view, and toggling "Show desktop icons"
Looks like this






Just in case anyone was worried about having to organize their desktop before posting here


----------



## godreborn (Oct 28, 2022)

Mama Looigi said:


> I found out you can hide the icons on your desktop (on windows 10, not sure about other versions) by right-clicking the desktop, going to view, and toggling "Show desktop icons"
> Looks like this
> 
> View attachment 334447
> ...


just tried it.  bye-bye recycle bin.


----------



## danielmeyers (Oct 28, 2022)

It's just blue, there's no point in taking a screenshot


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> just tried it.  bye-bye recycle bin.
> 
> View attachment 334450



Waaaay back when, I used to stick them ALL in one folder to do that, lol. but I jus did what @Mama Looigi  suggested and.. WoW


----------



## godreborn (Oct 28, 2022)

I pinned the recycle bin to start, so I still have access to it in a timely manner.


----------



## danielmeyers (Oct 28, 2022)

danielmeyers said:


> It's just blue, there's no point in taking a screenshot


It's not a blue screen of death (BSoD)   It's just blue.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 29, 2022)

Mama Looigi said:


> I found out you can hide the icons on your desktop (on windows 10, not sure about other versions) by right-clicking the desktop, going to view, and toggling "Show desktop icons"
> Looks like this
> 
> View attachment 334447
> ...


hiding your icons is for COWARDS


----------



## niklakis (Nov 1, 2022)

Icons aren't hidden, I just have everything I need in the start menu. The right monitor has discord almost always open on the bottom half so that is why I have edited the wallpaper like that.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 7, 2022)

Upgrade my MacBook Pro 2017 to a new MacBook Air M2


----------



## NotNebbyPlays (Nov 7, 2022)

I found the wallpaper on Google (and I want to change it)


----------



## NotNebbyPlays (Nov 9, 2022)

Changed it! (Made on GIMP)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 12, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 337008View attachment 337009


Nice. Linux Mint.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022

Here's my desktop. Plain and simple.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Nice. Linux Mint.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022
> 
> Here's my desktop. Plain and simple.


I used that one 2 mths ago


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I used that one 2 mths ago


The wallpaper?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 16, 2022)

Theme of the week is Squid Girl


----------



## rensenware (Nov 29, 2022)

Got things so fine tuned and scripted with dwm I think I could hand this to somebody that's never touched it and they could use it fine


----------



## JeepX87 (Nov 29, 2022)

There is my desktop on Mac.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 29, 2022)

My thinkpad


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Theme of the week is Squid Girl
> View attachment 337761View attachment 337762View attachment 337763


Beautiful


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Beautiful


This is my theme this week


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This is my theme this week
> View attachment 340873View attachment 340874


Nier Automata. Like the wallpaper.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 18, 2022)

Windows 10 15XX is fucking insane


----------



## CPG_ (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## rensenware (Jan 5, 2023)

Arch has been quite buggy lately with some important tools, so I've shifted over to Fedora. I had to rework a lot of my scripts because they depended on things both not available in the Fedora repos and annoying to build.


----------

